# [OFFICIAL] Top 30 Heaven Benchmark 4.0 Scores



## Jpmboy

Post Heaven Benchmark 4.0 scores here.

To keep everyone using the same settings, Please use the following settings with a DX11 capable card:
*4.0 Settings*



All scores must have data line in order to be considered for the Top 30:

*Member Name --- Processor / Speed ---- GPU Name and # ---- FPS ---- Score*
Please provide a screen shot that displays the score with the stone walkway displayed to confirm that Tessellation is turned on for score verification.
*Use F12 while the Rock Walkway and Score Panel are showing* and convert the tga file with the free software below. Like so:




*Any score that is posted that does not follow the settings above or does not have the correct screen shot will not be counted.
In order to be in the Top 30 Chart, you must beat the score in the position 30 slot. All other scores will appear in the General Score Charts.*

Driver Modifications:
Any setting or tweak that substantively alters the tessellation effect of the Rock Walkway in your screen shot is disallowed.
Basic NVCP and AMD CCC tweaks such as "High Performance Mode" single monitor, etc are allowed, so long as the screenshot conforms to visual inspection.


*NOTE: Disabling SLI or CFX is insufficient when claiming a lower GPU count for a score. Eg, for a single card run, all other graphics cards,including the iGPU must be switched off (not detected by Unigine)
*

Display of the Spreadsheet has been disabled under the new forum format.
PLEASE click the link below to see a read-only updated Heaven 4.0 Top 30


*Heaven Top 30*



or:



*https://drive.google.com/open?id=1d5ZpydfFuJ77ZZPtofuiwl-eJkbM60oGyfSEDMPlVPQ*











Heaven DX11 Download link: http://unigine.com/products/heaven/download

*tga to jpeg:* tga2jpg.zip 1118k .zip file 

*Heaven 4.0 Benchmark High Resolution Submissions*

*Same general requirements as above: screenshot w/ rock walkway, dataline (ocnname --- [email protected] --- GPU(s) ---- FPS --- Score)...*

*For 1440P: 8x AA* *_________________For 4K (3840x2160): 2x AA*
 *

Please note the settings above and make sure your runs are configured correctly.
Each user can have only one entry in the overall Top 30: Your best score which is > than the score in position 30 at the time the entry is made.
*


----------



## CDMAN

*3.0 Settings*
Render: Direct X 11
Mode: 1680x1050 fullscreen
Quality: Ultra
Shaders: high
Textures: high
Filter: trilinear
Anisotropy: 16x
Occlusion: enabled
Refraction: enabled
Volumetric: enabled
Anti-Aliasing: 8x
Tessellation: extreme

*Old 3.0 Scores - No Longer Updated*

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/pub?key=0AkabYLFWwMWQdHJIRDItUjZZM3RkUkZ1SGVVZU9ncVE&single=true&gid=0&output=html&widget=true


----------



## Avian

Here is my attempt, I'm getting ready to get creamed by the guys with QuadFire and QuadSLI.



Avian --- i7 2600K / 3.4GHz ---- Radeon 7970, 1120 / Stock / 1570 ---- 52.7 ---- 1327


----------



## CDMAN

^Maybe, but you are at the top of the chain for now


----------



## tsm106

tsm106 --- i7 2600K / 5.2GHz ---- Trifire 7970, 1300 / 1725 ---- 178.8 ---- 4505



There's some room in the tank still. Can run a wee bit more clock, 5.3 and 1320/1750 but temps are high today. Another day so it seems...


----------



## RagingCain

Reserved

Going to give SLI / CFX users a run for their money 

~RC


----------



## icehotshot

Icehotshot --- i5 2500K / 4.5GHz ---- Nvidia gtx 570, 915 / 1830 / 2050 ---- 39.9 ---- 1005

Hopefully when I get this gpu water cooled I can do some 1ghz runs with it.


----------



## quakermaas

quakermaas---i7 950/4GHz----Crossfire HD7970 1263 / 1675----115.7----2914


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Cakewalk_S --- i5-2500k / 4.5GHz ---- Nvidia GTX 580, 900 / 1800 / 2200 ---- 44.3 ----1116

Just got this 580!


----------



## Blindsay

only 6970s but count me in










Blindsay --- 2700k / 4.6GHz ---- 2x 6970, 925/ stock / 1425 ---- 60.4---- 1521


----------



## darkphantom

I think i'm being bottle-necked by my CPU...everything is running stock.

I'm assuming I should get more ram and OC the proc?


Darkphantom --- Q9505 / 2.83ghz ---- GTX680, 1006Mhz / 1058Mhz / 4GB Ram ---- 46.2 ---- 1165


----------



## Cakewalk_S

2gb of ram, really? I'd probably run out of memory if I tried to open paint with that..lol get at least 4gb or 8gb. Any good game these days will want to chew up at least 4gb of ram so get 8gb.

Yea, I'd get a new CPU. Can't hurt. Sandy bridge i5-2500k would help a ton.


----------



## steadly2004

steadly2004 --- i7 920 @ 3.9 ---- GTX 570 @ 800core.1.05v 1950mem ---- 66.9fps ---- 1686score


----------



## steadly2004

Bumped the core to 875, and mem to 2050
steadly2004 --- i7 920 @ 3.9 ---- GTX 570 @ 880core.1.1v 2050mem ---- 72.5fps ---- 1826score


----------



## CDMAN

Stock run

CDMAN - i7 3960 - GTX 680 SLI - 95.6 - 2407


----------



## retrogreq

Retrogreq --- 2500k / 4.2 GHz ---- GTX 680, 1199 / Stock / +29 MHz Offset ---- 54.4 ---- 1371


----------



## darkphantom

Sorry, I thought the post was asking about vram, I have 4gb right now, probably going to 8gb next week, but before I spent anymore on this rig, I wanted to see my options.


----------



## vedaire

vedaire --- fx-8150 / 3.6Ghz ---- HD7970 925/1375 ---- 84.6fps ---- 2130


----------



## quakermaas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vedaire*
> 
> vedaire --- fx-8150 / 3.6Ghz ---- HD7970 925/1375 ---- 84.6fps ---- 2130


wow, that is a high score for a single HD7970 at default clocks ?








i see now it is CrossfireX


----------



## sandy cheeks

Sandy Cheeks ---2500K/ 4.0ghz ---- PNY 560ti SLI, 850 / 1700 / 2100 ---- 53.3 ---- 1342



4505


----------



## kpforce1

Hell yah!! Representing the AMD 5xxx peeps in the top 5 lol... I'll probably be the only one... and probably only be in the top 10 for a day or so lol







. Just haven't found a reason to upgrade yet

kpforce1 --- i7 920/4200 Mhz --- Quadfire (all XFX Black Editions) 5970+5850+5850/(all @ 900/1300) --- 79.9 FPS --- 2013


----------



## Bodycount

Bodycount>i7 930 3.8Ghz>evga 470's sli>Stock 44.3 1115



Bodycount>i7 930 3.8Ghz>evga 470's sli>802/1754 mem 54.8 1380


----------



## sandy cheeks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpforce1*
> 
> Hell yah!! Representing the AMD 5xxx peeps in the top 5 lol... I'll probably be the only one... and probably only be in the top 10 for a day or so lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Just haven't found a reason to upgrade yet
> kpforce1 --- i7 920/4200 Mhz --- Quadfire (all XFX Black Editions) 5970+5850+5850/(all @ 900/1300) --- 79.9 FPS --- 2013


3 cards running at 99% using carzy power = 2 GTX 680 using 1/3 the power.

I think thats reason enough


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Any of you guys have heaven3.0 skip? IT feels like the demo benchmark has almost like stuttering in it but I'm not quite sure. I feel like its a problem with my card or something but I don't think it is...
The sound also sometimes pops, does anyone else get that? hmmmmm

I realized the reason why I get a DX11 error from trying to go to fullscreen is they didn't make the demo realize 75Hz which I have as my custom profile in Nvidia CP. So basically it won't work @ 75Hz, I can start it windowed then go to fullscreen from within the program...its weird.


----------



## kpforce1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sandy cheeks*
> 
> 3 cards running at 99% using carzy power = 2 GTX 680 using 1/3 the power.
> I think thats reason enough


lol yes they do eat a little juice running where they are but I don't think the sli 680's would be 1/3 of it


----------



## darkphantom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> Any of you guys have heaven3.0 skip? IT feels like the demo benchmark has almost like stuttering in it but I'm not quite sure. I feel like its a problem with my card or something but I don't think it is...
> The sound also sometimes pops, does anyone else get that? hmmmmm
> I realized the reason why I get a DX11 error from trying to go to fullscreen is they didn't make the demo realize 75Hz which I have as my custom profile in Nvidia CP. So basically it won't work @ 75Hz, I can start it windowed then go to fullscreen from within the program...its weird.


My first time using Heaven and it was 3.0 - I felt as though it skips often. I don't know if it is the benchmark or the card...

oh another note, I OC'd the proc and I am still getting the same score







1040-1050 marks

everything on max @ 1920x1080. (rig in my sig)
OC'd to 3.33 ghz on air. I should see SOME improvement right??


----------



## USFORCES

USFORCES --- 980x / 3512Mhz ---- Tri 480, 900/ 2000 ---- 93---- 2343

One last quick run with the tri 480's before the 680 4gb cards come out, my screen 2560x1600 won't let me run 1680x1050 using 3.0 closest I can get in full screen is 1600x1200 even thought it's set at 1680x1050 when it's done it comes out 1600x1200?

1600x1200 is a higher reslution add it if you want because it's my loss.


----------



## USFORCES

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkphantom*
> 
> My first time using Heaven and it was 3.0 - I felt as though it skips often. I don't know if it is the benchmark or the card...
> oh another note, I OC'd the proc and I am still getting the same score
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1040-1050 marks
> everything on max @ 1920x1080. (rig in my sig)
> OC'd to 3.33 ghz on air. I should see SOME improvement right??


If your running a Q9505 then it's your CPU holding you back....

When I went from a Q9650 running at 4.2GHz to a 980x my score about doubled.


----------



## tamngoman

Tamngoman --- i7 2600K / 4.6GHz ---- GTX 680 SLI, 1116/ 1677 ---- 95.9 ---- 2415



everytime i screenshot ingame it shows me a black pic ;[
is there an option in unigine to save screenshot?

edit: whoops thats a 1920x1080, here is an updated one, oh btw i found out how to screenshot







f12!!!
Tamngoman --- i7 2600K / 4.6GHz ---- GTX 680 SLI, 1116/ 1677 ---- 104.9 ---- 2642


----------



## darkphantom

Right, but between stock and your OC'd Q9650 - did you see any difference in scores?


----------



## RumpleSmoothSkn

Took my stab at it. Running i7 2600k @ 5.0GHz, 16GB 2133 Corsair Dominator GT, Asus Maximus IV Extreme Z Mobo, Gigabyte GTX 680 x2 SLI

Heaven 3.0.docx 182k .docx file


----------



## USFORCES

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkphantom*
> 
> Right, but between stock and your OC'd Q9650 - did you see any difference in scores?


I don't remember, but once you upgrade your CPU to something newer like a 2500k or whatever you decide to go with you will see how much of a bottle neck your 9505 is especially with a GTX 680, I'm just telling you from experience.


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RumpleSmoothSkn*
> 
> Took my stab at it. Running i7 2600k @ 5.0GHz, 16GB 2133 Corsair Dominator GT, Asus Maximus IV Extreme Z Mobo, Gigabyte GTX 680 x2 SLI
> 
> Heaven 3.0.docx 182k .docx file


Psst.
Quote:


> Any score that is posted that does not follow the settings above or does not have the correct screen shot will not be counted.


----------



## darkphantom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *USFORCES*
> 
> I don't remember, but once you upgrade your CPU to something newer like a 2500k or whatever you decide to go with you will see how much of a bottle neck your 9505 is especially with a GTX 680, I'm just telling you from experience.


Gotcha. Not exactly in the market for a new rig right now. Probably wait till the end of the year. Thanks though!


----------



## RumpleSmoothSkn

Lets try this again. Took my stab at it. Running i7 2600k @ 5.0GHz, 16GB 2133 Corsair Dominator GT, Asus Maximus IV Extreme Z Mobo, Gigabyte GTX 680 x2 SLI. Hopefully this pleases you my liege(tsm106)

050.jpg 3493k .jpg file


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RumpleSmoothSkn*
> 
> Lets try this again. Took my stab at it. Running i7 2600k @ 5.0GHz, 16GB 2133 Corsair Dominator GT, Asus Maximus IV Extreme Z Mobo, Gigabyte GTX 680 x2 SLI. Hopefully this pleases you my liege(tsm106)
> 
> 050.jpg 3493k .jpg file












Read the OP. I was doing you a favor because the thread owner will just ignore your posts, because you still aren't following the rules.


----------



## RumpleSmoothSkn

Just joking around man. Its all good. What am I not doing right? If you could help me out, I would appreciate it. Love to get the score posted properly.


----------



## Darkcyde

Darkcyde --- i7 3820 @ 4.3GHz --- HD 7970 Crossfire @ 1125/1575MHz --- 112.5 FPS --- 2833


----------



## amang

Amang --- i7 980x / 4.25GHz ---- Quad SLI GTX580, 900 / 1800 / 2004 ---- 144.90 ---- 3651


----------



## slice259

Slice259 - - - - i5 750 / 4.2 GHz - - - - Crossfire Reference MSI HD 7970's 1260 / 1700 - - - - 120.0 - - - - 3024



Thanks


----------



## dklimitless

I was gonna post my humble 6970 score... but i'm ashamed lol. [ 27 fps; score = 680 ... smh ... time for a new toy ... ]


----------



## Boweezie

Planning on benching once I pick up a good gpu.


----------



## Boweezie

Would I be better off upgrading to an ivy bridge or just ocin'g my i7 920?


----------



## slice259

Unigine Heaven is more GPU dependent, I say save the money and get that much better of a GPU ! Just my


----------



## homer98

Homer98 - - - - i7 930 / 4.1 GHz - - - - Gigabyte GTX570 Windforce 860 / 1900 - - - - 36.5 - - - - 920


----------



## deafboy

deafboy --- i5 2500k / 4.5GHz --- GTX480 SLI, 860/1848 --- 71.5 ---- 1801


----------



## C6ZR1

For some reason I cant enable tessellation, its shaded out

EDIT: Im a dummy, didnt see that you can enable or disable through the pop up window. re-benching. lol









Ok, NOW I got it to work











C6ZR1 --- FX-8120/ 3.1Ghz ---- 7950, 1032 / 1431 ----48.40 ---- 1218


----------



## quakermaas

You can overwrite my other score if you want, I'm sure you don't want to fill up the chart with various scores from one person .

Anyway after a little tweaking of CPU/GPUs gained 5fps









quakermaas---i7 950/4.15GHz----Crossfire HD7970 1280 / 1729----121.8----3068


----------



## SoWhat

CPU = i7 2600k OC=4,4

GPU=Gigabyte GTX 580 SLI OC=900mhz core clock, 1100 volt, 1800 shader clock, 2004 memory

RAM=6 GB Dominator 2000mhz

Motherboard=ASUS P8Z68 DELUXE/GEN3 Z68 S-1155 ATX


----------



## ASUSfreak

ASUSfreak --- 2600K / 4.6GHz ---- GTX470 SLI, 608 / 1215 / 837 ---- 45.7 ---- 1151



But what about the in-bench settings? (You can check a couple more there) --> Are my settings correct


















Anyway I also OC'd my cards and my proc a bit and it gives this:

ASUSfreak --- 2600K /5.0GHz ---- GTX470 SLI, 875 / 1750 / 1000 ---- 62.5 ---- 1574



My temps were nice











But my next rig will have more slots between card 1 and 2







so the temp of 1 gets lower...


----------



## quakermaas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> 
> deafboy --- i5 2500k / 4.5GHz --- GTX480 SLI, 860/1848 --- 71.5 ---- 1801


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SoWhat*
> 
> CPU = i7 2600k OC=4,4
> GPU=Gigabyte GTX 580 SLI OC=900mhz core clock, 1100 volt, 1800 shader clock, 2004 memory
> RAM=6 GB Dominator 2000mhz
> Motherboard=ASUS P8Z68 DELUXE/GEN3 Z68 S-1155 ATX


You need to read the OP, your scores will not be excepted.

Here the important bit









"Please provide a screen shot that displays the score with the stone walk way displayed to confim that Tessellation is turned on for score verification.

Any score that is posted that does not follow the settings above or does not have the correct screen shot will not be counted."


----------



## CDMAN

Thread updated.


----------



## utterfabrication

utterfabrication --- Phenom II 955 / 3.6GHz ---- Crossfire 5770, 940 / 1325 ---- 30.2 ---- 761


----------



## kpforce1

wow, i'm still in the top 10 after 5 days?? lol


----------



## Blindsay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpforce1*
> 
> wow, i'm still in the top 10 after 5 days?? lol


yeah i cant believe im still on the list lol, my cards were at stock clocks when i ran it.


----------



## kpforce1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blindsay*
> 
> yeah i cant believe im still on the list lol, my cards were at stock clocks when i ran it.


Yeah, so were mine lol..... not. mine were screaming for help when I ran it lol


----------



## Blindsay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpforce1*
> 
> Yeah, so were mine lol..... not. mine were screaming for help when I ran it lol


Here is my 7970










Blindsay --- 2700k/ 4.6 ---- 7970, 1125 / 1575 ---- 55.9---- 1408


----------



## C6ZR1

ok, hopefully this will be acceptable.



C6ZR1 --- FX-8120 / 3.1 ---- 7950, 1055 / 1454 ---- 48.1 ---- 1211


----------



## CapnCrunch10

CapnCrunch10 --- i5 2500K / 4.8GHz ---- 2x EVGA GTX 680 (SLI), 1283(top)/1308(bottom) clock / stock shader / 3515 memory ---- FPS: 109.3 ---- 2752

For some reason, I couldn't overclock as high as I normally do. Still a good score though. Hopefully, the next round of drivers from Nvidia will help with SLI scaling.


----------



## B!0HaZard

B!0HaZard --- i5 2500k / 4.7GHz ---- GTX 680, 1166 / 1702 / 1219 ---- 58.1 ---- 1463


----------



## MacG32

MacG32 --- 3930K / 4.2GHz ---- 7970, 1125 / 1575 ---- 56.8 ---- 1431


----------



## BradleyW

What does a stock 580 get so i can compare.
All the 580's seem to be overclocked on here.


----------



## Farih

Farih --- 2550K - 5ghz --- 2x 7850 - 1050/1450 --- 74.9 FPS --- 1887


----------



## C6ZR1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> What does a stock 580 get so i can compare.
> All the 580's seem to be overclocked on here.


What score are you getting?


----------



## BradleyW

34 at same settings but at 1080p. I think i get around 38-39 at the lower res. I have a mate at Nvidia who is running this benchmark. He has the same system as me. Waiting for his results atm.


----------



## octiny

OCTINY --- FX-8150 / 4.8GHz ---- 3x GTX 570 2.5GB ---- 98.9 ---- 2490


----------



## Mr Ripper

I thought I'd run mine for a laugh:

Mr Ripper --- Intel Q6600 / 3.8ghz ---- AMD 6870 1GB, 1000 / 1200 ---- 24.3 ---- 613


----------



## lightsout

How do you take a screen shot when its in full screen?


----------



## MacG32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> How do you take a screen shot when its in full screen?


Press F12 and look in the folder C:\Users\YourName\Heaven\screenshots\ for 00000.jpg for the screenshot.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MacG32*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> How do you take a screen shot when its in full screen?
> 
> 
> 
> Press F12 and look in the folder C:\Users\YourName\Heaven\screenshots\ for 00000.jpg for the screenshot.
Click to expand...

Very nice thank you sir. Forgive me if its in the OP I didn't even look.


----------



## sugarhell

sugarhell....amd p2 965 3,8......7970 1225/1645 1,174 v..............56.0.......1410


----------



## MacG32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Very nice thank you sir. Forgive me if its in the OP I didn't even look.


You're welcome.







No problem...lol


----------



## Qba73

Cheers everyone, just joined up, good forum. came over from xtremesystems.

Here is my bench with a galaxy 680 GTX Stock. haven had a chance to tweak it just yet.


----------



## sugarhell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qba73*
> 
> Cheers everyone, just joined up, good forum. came over from xtremesystems.
> Here is my bench with a galaxy 680 GTX Stock. haven had a chance to tweak it just yet.


you should put tes in extreme and res at 1680x1050


----------



## Vlasov_581

dang there are some fast rigs here









Vlasov_581 - - - - i7 940 / 4.1GHz - - - - Tri-SLI EVGA GTX480, 800 / 1600 / 3900 - - - - 90.0 - - - - 2268


----------



## C6ZR1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qba73*
> 
> Cheers everyone, just joined up, good forum. came over from xtremesystems.
> Here is my bench with a galaxy 680 GTX Stock. haven had a chance to tweak it just yet.


how do you have that icon tool bar at the bottom of your home screen?


----------



## Qba73

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sugarhell*
> 
> you should put tes in extreme and res at 1680x1050


Thanks, am gonna try it now


----------



## Qba73

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *C6ZR1*
> 
> how do you have that icon tool bar at the bottom of your home screen?


Its called Nexus from Winstep. The free one is good enough. I tweaked the background though to have a clear glass base.

http://www.winstep.net/nexus.asp


----------



## Qba73

Sugarhell, See below for Tes @ extreme and 1680x1050 (AA & AF maxed out as before)..


----------



## sugarhell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qba73*
> 
> Sugarhell, See below for Tes @ extreme and 1680x1050 (AA & AF maxed out as before)..


nice score...my cpu hold me back


----------



## Qba73

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sugarhell*
> 
> nice score...my cpu hold me back


Thanks Sugarhell. how is the 7970, i hear its a monster at overclocking.


----------



## sugarhell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qba73*
> 
> Thanks Sugarhell. how is the 7970, i hear its a monster at overclocking.


yeap..i think a got a gold chip because at stock my volt is 1,049.at 1,174 i can do 1225/1645 maybe more.although i am in the stock cooler.but for 24/7 oc i use 1125/1500.but until i take a new cpu(p2 965) my current cpu holds me back


----------



## Natai

Natai --- i7-3820 / 4.0Ghz ---- 2x PNY GTX 680 SLI, 1215 / Stock / 3206 ---- 98.1 ---- 2471



Let's give this a try. Just finished building this rig, and I've never really delved into benchmarking.


----------



## gerardfraser

gerardfraser --- i7-2600k / 5.14Ghz ---- 1x GTX 680 , 1285 / 2570 / 3480 ---- 60.5 ---- 1524


----------



## Vlasov_581

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gerardfraser*
> 
> gerardfraser --- i7-2600k / 5.14Ghz ---- 1x GTX 680 , 1285 / 2570 / 3480 ---- 60.5 ---- 1524


you have to post an in-bench ss with the tessellated road visible


----------



## gerardfraser

OK Thanks


----------



## JPigg

JPigg --- i7 2600k / 4.8ghz ---- 6990, 950 / na / 1375 ---- 115 ---- 2896
6950, 910/ 1375
6950, 910/ 1375

did a patch that was on OCN, and it was working lol, but didn't show that it was at the time. Would love a 1920*1080 test against the quad 580's


----------



## quakermaas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JPigg*
> 
> JPigg --- i7 2600k / 4.8ghz ---- 6990, 900 / na / 1375 ---- 110.6 ---- 2787
> 
> Crossfire doesnt work with the benchmark...any ideas? only using the 6990, and there are 2 more 6950's
> 
> although it says quadfire in the pic, afterburner only showed the 6990 working, same in CCC


You would need more than a 6990 to score 110 at these settings, I think it is working ok, quad GTX 580 sli (overclocked to 900MHz core) get 144.9


----------



## Blindsay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JPigg*
> 
> JPigg --- i7 2600k / 4.8ghz ---- 6990, 900 / na / 1375 ---- 110.6 ---- 2787
> Crossfire doesnt work with the benchmark...any ideas? only using the 6990, and there are 2 more 6950's
> although it says quadfire in the pic, afterburner only showed the 6990 working, same in CCC


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *quakermaas*
> 
> You would need more than a 6990 to score 110 at these settings, I think it is working ok, quad GTX 580 sli (overclocked to 900MHz core) get 144.9


yeah its def. working, i get 60.4fps with 2x 6970s so thats about right


----------



## Sagman76

Sagman76 --- i5 2500k / 4.5ghz ---- 6950(1GB), 975 / na / 1430 ----31.1 ---- 783

Quite pleased considering some of the behemoth systems in here! Still room for a little more but its late now.


----------



## Farih

Farih --- i5 2550k / 5ghz ---- 7850 CF, 1050 / na / 1450 ----80.4 ---- 2025



These cards are good value for money








Getting 2600K back soon hope i might score slightly better then.


----------



## Kaja

Kaja --- Athlon II X2 260 / 3968MHz ---- HD6950 2GB (unlocked), 920 / Stock / 1375 ---- 28.8 ---- 725
Sadly my monitors will not take 1680x1050 so windowed will have to do

Edit: Re-run with with new screen to better comply with rules


----------



## box08151

box08151 --- i5 / 4.5 ---- GTX 680, 1185 / 6804 ---- 55.6 ---- 1401


----------



## Supranium

Hello!

Please add my HD7950 score

Supranium --- 2600K / 5000 ---- HD7950, 1290 / 1850 ---- 62.1 ---- 1564

GPU 1.3v
Mem 1.625v
CPU 1.46v


----------



## quakermaas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Supranium*
> 
> Hello!
> 
> Please add my HD7950 score
> 
> Supranium --- 2600K / 5000 ---- HD7950, 1290 / 1850 ---- 62.1 ---- 1564
> 
> GPU 1.3v
> Mem 1.625v
> CPU 1.46v


So many dont read the OP properly, here is one of the important bits.









"Please provide a screen shot that displays the score with the stone walk way displayed to confirm that Tessellation is turned on for score verification.

Any score that is posted that does not follow the settings above or does not have the correct screen shot will not be counted."


----------



## Supranium

Oh ok. Well, let it be then. No big deal. Who wants, gets to compare.
BTW who wants to cheat, can cheat anyway. Theres several ways to do that. But i belive this isnt the thread where to cheat. Theres nothing else but bad feedback to gain from that.


----------



## season161

Just some of my test when i feel boring at home, i5 [email protected] -- HD [email protected]/1525--- 49.2 --- 1240


----------



## Farih

Time for a thread update, i wanna be in that top 30


----------



## drmcstroks

amd 1055t- 6950's in xfire 840/1325


----------



## Painstouch

*cough* stock *cough*

Painstouch --- Intel i5 2500k / 3300 Mhz ---- nVidia GeForce GTX 560 Ti / 950 Mhz / 1900 Mhz / 1050 Mhz ---- 29.6 ---- 745


----------



## retrogreq

New score for me

Retrogreq--- i5 2500K / 4.2 GHz ---- GTX 680 +125 core offset, +200 memory offset ---- 56.7 ---- 1429


----------



## BrawndoQC

BrawndoQC--- i7 2600k @ 4.4GHz --- HD 7970 Crossfire @ 1150/1750MHz --- 111.2 FPS --- 2802


----------



## defcoms

Defcoms--- i7 3960x @ 4.5GHz --- HD 7970 @ 1125/1575MHz --- 56.3 FPS --- 1417


----------



## Jameswalt1

Jameswalt1 --- 2700k/4.8ghz ---- 3 way GTX 680, +100 Core ---- 136.5 FPS ---- 3439 Score


----------



## Jameswalt1

Drivers for 3 way SLI 680's on this benchmark are terrible compared to tri-fire 7970's


----------



## PatrickCrowely

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Drivers for 3 way SLI 680's on this benchmark are terrible compared to tri-fire 7970's


I see, thinking about buying two of these. Do you have power to the PCI lanes & how are they working with the board?


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PatrickCrowely*
> 
> I see, thinking about buying two of these. Do you have power to the PCI lanes & how are they working with the board?


I do. Everything is great. Just bad scaling in 3 way sli right now.


----------



## PatrickCrowely

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> I do. Everything is great. Just bad scaling in 3 way sli right now.


Yes I want two of them, just waiting on the Classified 4GB versions. I figure driver issues would be a problem. Thanks for the response. I saw we had the same board & I figured i ask. I appreciate it. +REP


----------



## Subcutaneous

Some of you guys must have run this Benchmark a lot, so why does it stutter sometimes hitting a really low minimum FPS? My on screen display shows GPU usage going way down during those minimum FPS stutters, and I noticed even some of the higher end rigs on here have the same problem. I do let it load up a bit, but it seems more based on luck. I have gotten a run with no stuttering at all, but it seems to have just been a fluke.

At first I thought it was caused by my slow "green" 2TB drive, so I put the program onto my SSD instead. Stuttering occurs in the same places and goes down to the same FPS min as before so it's not loading off the HDD.


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Subcutaneous*
> 
> Some of you guys must have run this Benchmark a lot, so why does it stutter sometimes hitting a really low minimum FPS? My on screen display shows GPU usage going way down during those minimum FPS stutters, and I noticed even some of the higher end rigs on here have the same problem. I do let it load up a bit, but it seems more based on luck. I have gotten a run with no stuttering at all, but it seems to have just been a fluke.
> At first I thought it was caused by my slow "green" 2TB drive, so I put the program onto my SSD instead. Stuttering occurs in the same places and goes down to the same FPS min as before so it's not loading off the HDD.


Not sure of your specs, but in general this benchmark and the Unigine engine is not very well optimized, even with tons of cpu and gpu power the engine/benchmark still has lots of graphical glitches. You're not alone.

However it's fun to run and the music is soothing.


----------



## Subcutaneous

Yeah I probably have about the lowest specs of anyone who's posted in this thread... but not the lowest minimum FPS and I see others with a minimum almost identical to mine that I'm sure was due to the intro stutter I almost always get.

Subcutaneous --- Pentium G850 - Stock ---- GTX 480 - 895 core ---- 38.1 FPS ---- 959 Score


Then here is the GPU load as recorded by Afterburner, and as you can see the GPU usage has been stuttering, like some part of the system is not keeping up. I'm sure plenty would blame my processor but I see many other users with an i7 and a similarly low minimum and I bet it's from the same thing.

The big stutter near the end is where the benchmark ended and it loaded the normal routine, so don't worry about that one. It's the smaller dips that are obviously way down in usage % that I'm concerned with.


----------



## Hydrored

Whenever I try and take a screen shot of the score in unigine it's all black?? anyone know how to fix it?


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hydrored*
> 
> Whenever I try and take a screen shot of the score in unigine it's all black?? anyone know how to fix it?


Hit F12 not shift-printscreen. Then go to c drive, users, main user, documents, screenshots then it'll be there


----------



## pcgamers

pcgamers >> i7 2600k @ 4GHz >> HD7970 at 1300MHz core / 1750MHz Memory - 61.9 fps , 1559 score


----------



## sugarhell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Not sure of your specs, but in general this benchmark and the Unigine engine is not very well optimized, even with tons of cpu and gpu power the engine/benchmark still has lots of graphical glitches. You're not alone.
> However it's fun to run and the music is soothing.


+1....i have run it several times and my min fps is different every single time..about the stutter i dont know i dont have with my 7970...maybe your gpu cant handle it ?


----------



## gboeds

gboeds --- i7-960 / 4.0GHz ---- GTX480 SLI, 882 / 1764 / 2090 ---- 76.5 ---- 1926


----------



## wedge22

wedge22 --- 2600k/4.4GHz ---- GTX680/Stock ---- 49.9---- 1256


----------



## Hydrored

Hydrored --- 2600k/4.7GHz ---- 6970 trifire/Stock ---- 91.9---- 2315


----------



## Hydrored

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Hydrored*
> 
> Whenever I try and take a screen shot of the score in unigine it's all black?? anyone know how to fix it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hit F12 not shift-printscreen. Then go to c drive, users, main user, documents, screenshots then it'll be there
Click to expand...

Thank you sir +rep


----------



## Arizonian

*Arizonian* --- i7 950 / 4.0Ghz ---- GTX 680, 1227 Core / 1683 Memory ---- 57.1 ---- 1438



Right now are cards can only hit 85% fan speed. When EVGA comes out with the the BIOS Fan Unlocker to 100% it will squeeze more points. Still fresh off the shelves on our second week.


----------



## Mr Ripper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pcgamers*
> 
> pcgamers >> i7 2600k @ 4GHz >> HD7970 at 1300MHz core / 1750MHz Memory - 61.9 fps , 1559 score]


Nice score, Is your 7970 watercooled or just running those speeds for the benchmark? I just got one and will be watercooling in at some point.


----------



## pcgamers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr Ripper*
> 
> Nice score, Is your 7970 watercooled or just running those speeds for the benchmark? I just got one and will be watercooling in at some point.


Its using stock HSF only. the 1.3GHz core and 1.75GHz Mem used for bencmark with fan speed set at 90%. GPU temps never exceed 64degC but it's really noisy







. I do plan to get my 7970 under water soon, only then we can see the true potential of HD7970. Thanks mate.


----------



## Mr Ripper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pcgamers*
> 
> Its using stock HSF only. the 1.3GHz core and 1.75GHz Mem used for bencmark with fan speed set at 90%. GPU temps never exceed 64degC but it's really noisy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I do plan to get my 7970 under water soon, only then we can see the true potential of HD7970. Thanks mate.


Ah cool. What voltages did you use? I got 1146 score at stock speed and then I did a quick run at 1100/1600 with no voltage changes (previous owner of the card said it ran fine at that) and got 1340 score but I'm in on Q6600 chip which may be affecting it slightly even though its mostly gpu based.


----------



## ASUSfreak

I'm not complaining that I'm still in the list







but after 2-3 weeks I figured more than 20 people would have run this test...

Also nice to see the "scaling" in this table







(like 480 is better than 470, but also like 3 is better than 2 of same model etc...)

EDIT:

What is exually the difference between 2.5 and 3.0? I ran them both (2.5 long ago) and they look the same. Is it further optimalisation/optimisation (







) or is it to support newer cards, or???


----------



## Mr Ripper

Would be nice if the list could be updated.... last updated on the 28th of March?


----------



## Farih

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASUSfreak*
> 
> I'm not complaining that I'm still in the list
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but after 2-3 weeks I figured more than 20 people would have run this test...
> Also nice to see the "scaling" in this table
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (like 480 is better than 470, but also like 3 is better than 2 of same model etc...)
> EDIT:
> What is exually the difference between 2.5 and 3.0? I ran them both (2.5 long ago) and they look the same. Is it further optimalisation/optimisation (
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) or is it to support newer cards, or???


Its rather quiet in this section yes









I havent noticed a difference between 2.5 and 3.0 either really.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr Ripper*
> 
> Would be nice if the list could be updated.... last updated on the 28th of March?


Yes, my little 7850's should be in the top 30 by now !


----------



## pcgamers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr Ripper*
> 
> Ah cool. What voltages did you use? I got 1146 score at stock speed and then I did a quick run at 1100/1600 with no voltage changes (previous owner of the card said it ran fine at that) and got 1340 score but I'm in on Q6600 chip which may be affecting it slightly even though its mostly gpu based.


for 1.3GHz core, i need 1.3v or else it will crash and driver need to restart, tried 1320MHz core no luck got artifact all over the screen. If you OC the Q6600 and check the GPU usage at 99% then your cpu might not bottleneck the card in heaven 3.0. I think your score is alright..let me try run again at stock with 4GHz 2600k and see if it's around 1146 score.

Btw, your cpu is running at what speed and are you setting the heaven as in the first post?

update: My score almost similar to yours, nothing wrong with your setup even when using an old powerful Q6600. I used to own a Q6600 few years back and satisfied with it's performance







.


----------



## Mr Ripper

@pcgamers

Cheers for the stock test - I did notice 99 on the gpu usage on the short period I had it up. Looks like its no bottleneck for this gpu benchmark then









My Q6600 is running at 3.8ghz. The main reason for this graphics card is having a 2560x1440 monitor and I was happy enough with games with my OC'd 6870 @ 1920x1200 anyway.

I'll play about with the settings for a bit. When buildings disappear for a frame is that likely due to core voltage rather than memory?

Edit: Yeah it is being run as per the OP

This was with my 6870
http://www.overclock.net/t/1235557/official-top-30-heaven-benchmark-3-0-scores/60#post_16916022
Half the speed!

I think it was getting too hot hence the disappearing building so I put the fan speeds up and its fine now.


----------



## PatrickCrowely

PatrickCrowely --- 2600K/4.7GHz --- 2x560 Ti 448 Classified, 885/1770/2150 --- 72.8 --- 1835


----------



## Zaccster

]


----------



## wevsspot

wevsspot --- i7 2700K / 4.6GHz ---- 2x GTX 570 SLi, 797 / 1594 / 1950 ---- 66.9 ---- 1686


----------



## Andrazh

Andrazh --- i5 2500k @ 4800Mhz ---- Radeon 7950, 1200/1750 ---- 57.2 ---- 1440


----------



## lightsout

How is that 7950 beating 680's?


----------



## raxf

raxf --- i5-2500k / 4.5 ghz ---- 2 x 7970, 1275 / 1700 ---- 108.3 ---- 2729


----------



## Andrazh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> How is that 7950 beating 680's?


Can't say...


----------



## lightsout

I think heaven likes AMD?


----------



## BradleyW

amd are known for messing with tess scores in benchmarks. They did with the 6 series anyway. (I am not a Nvidia fanboy, i do prefer amd in general)


----------



## lightsout

Seems like it.


----------



## sugarhell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Andrazh*
> 
> 
> Andrazh --- i5 2500k @ 4800Mhz ---- Radeon 7950, 1200/1750 ---- 57.2 ---- 1440


no way that is higher than my 7970 at 1225/1645 even my cpu sucks


----------



## daguardian

daguardian --- i7-2600k(HT)/ 4.5GHz ---- GTX 580SLI, 960/ 1920 / 2120 ---- 85.9 ---- 2164


----------



## Farih

Farih --- i7-2600k(HT)/ 4.8GHz ---- HD7850 CF, 1130/ NA / 1450 ---- 84.9 ---- 2138


----------



## MisterMom

MisterMom --- i7 3930k(HT) @ 4.3GHz Turbo 1.265V ---- HD6990 + HD6970 Trifire, 925/1400 Stock Voltage ---- 89.6 ---- 2257










I know, I know; more voltage higher clocks. It's all on water (CPU 50C Max, GPUs 56C), so one of these days soon, when I have a bit of time again, one of these days....... 4.7-4.8 & 975-1500


----------



## Supranium

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sugarhell*
> 
> no way that is higher than my 7970 at 1225/1645 even my cpu sucks


Its fine score. Look at my HD7950 on little higher CPU/GPU








[/URL]

Raden power


----------



## CDMAN

updated


----------



## gboeds

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CDMAN*
> 
> updated


----------



## Supranium

My HD7950/2600K wasnt valid due i forgot stone walkway ss.









Well i went to full AMD system with HD7950s older brother holding Thubans hand now. And i want in top30!









Supranium --- Phenom II X6 1045T/ 4158 ---- HD7970, 1310/ Shaders / 1800 ---- 62.9 ---- 1585


----------



## lightsout

Lol this bench obviously loves AMD.


----------



## Eluder

Eluder --- i7-2600k / 4.5GHz ---- 2x Radeon 7970, 1150MHz / N/A / 1650MHz ---- 112.4 ---- 2831


----------



## TurboMach1

maybe im doing something wrong but is there a trick to screen shot in heaven? i hit f12 like it says and when i go to paint to paste it, theres nothing to paste.

also if i try to ctrl printscreen it just pastes in a black screen


----------



## slice259

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TurboMach1*
> 
> maybe im doing something wrong but is there a trick to screen shot in heaven? i hit f12 like it says and when i go to paint to paste it, theres nothing to paste.
> also if i try to ctrl printscreen it just pastes in a black screen


Enter your HDD/SSD ---- Computer/Local Disk/Users/Main User/Heaven/screenshots

And there should be all the screenshots you have taken with F12.


----------



## Supranium

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Lol this bench obviously loves AMD.


This bench loves raw power. Remember, it used to love nvidia with previous generation.







New GTX680 is nerfed card for that matter. Even HD7870 beats GTX680 on compute by fair margin.
Besides. AMD did wonderful job for making tesselation perfomance better with this generation. It was about time!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TurboMach1*
> 
> maybe im doing something wrong but is there a trick to screen shot in heaven? i hit f12 like it says and when i go to paint to paste it, theres nothing to paste.
> also if i try to ctrl printscreen it just pastes in a black screen


Make sure your heaven window is active while pressing screenshot button. I had same confusion first, but it worked the second time.


----------



## octiny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CDMAN*
> 
> updated


You left me out


----------



## Zetsumei

Prepare to be amazed!










Rofl, I want a new computer : (


----------



## quakermaas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *octiny*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CDMAN*
> 
> updated
> 
> 
> 
> You left me out
Click to expand...

From the OP

"Please provide a screen shot that displays the score with the *stone walk way displayed* to confirm that Tessellation is turned on for score verification.

Any score that is posted that does not follow the settings above or does not have the correct screen shot will not be counted."


----------



## Hydrored

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TurboMach1*
> 
> maybe im doing something wrong but is there a trick to screen shot in heaven? i hit f12 like it says and when i go to paint to paste it, theres nothing to paste.
> 
> also if i try to ctrl printscreen it just pastes in a black screen


Hit F12 Then go to c drive, users, main user, documents, screenshots -credit to another member who told me this


----------



## TurboMach1

thanks to the guys who explained that, gave you both reps. how is someone supposed to figure that out lol. anyways i found all 50 of them from smashing the f12 button cause i got pissed cause i couldnt figure out how to get it to work lol.

TurboMach1 --2500k/4.5ghz -- SLI GTX480, 875/1700/1900 -- 72fps --1813



my 3rd 480 and waterblock came in, so ill be coming back with more enhanced e-peen results.


----------



## Andrazh

Stop posting or i wont be in top 30 anymore

Gonna have to squise more out of my card as soon as my better cooler arrives


----------



## Supranium

I already said that hes score is fine!!! Look what i got with my HD7950.
If you got lower score, dont blame others. Look over your system bottlenecks.

4 tips to make your score better, if you havent already done so.
1. disable 2D clocks and force constant voltage for GPU
2. disable all power saving options for your CPU
3. Get maximum memory bandwith and clock what you can, if you are running AMD CPU.
4. 12.3 drivers are better than 12.4 beta in perfomance.



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Supranium*
> 
> Its fine score. Look at my HD7950 on little higher CPU/GPU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]
> Raden power


----------



## ]\/[EGADET]-[

*]\/[EGADET]-[ --990x/4.8ghz -- QuadFire 6990's, 1010/1525 -- 123.1fps -- 3100*


----------



## MercurySteam

Got my second OCed GTX 570 today:



I could probably get a higher score with my own OC, but I'm happy so far with the results.

MercurySteam --- i7 2600K / 3.4 GHz ---- Gigabyte GTX 570 OC V2 (x2 SLI), 780 / 1560 / 1900 ----65FPS ---- 1638


----------



## Andrazh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sparda1990*
> 
> this is completely a scam , i have my 7970 version at 1200 clock /1600mem with 4.6 GHz i7 2600k and I don't reach this value result . i demand removing this Scammer name from the list .
> How the hell do you know he is using 7950 . based on what ?


You don't know how happy that makes me. I was thinking I made a mistake buying 7950 instead of 7970. Guess it was a nice purchase
And that score wasnt even my highest OC. I'm getting a new cooler next week. Gonna aim for supraniums score.

@supranium what clocks is that at? Can't really tell because the picture is kinda blurry.


----------



## Supranium

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Andrazh*
> 
> @supranium what clocks is that at? Can't really tell because the picture is kinda blurry.


Original post:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1235557/official-top-30-heaven-benchmark-3-0-scores/90#post_16947265

Unfortunately i didnt get in to chart, because i didnt know about taking another screenshot. But doesnt matter. I have good 7970 now









And yes. 7950 is almoust just as good as 7970 About same difference as 6950 had on 6970 on same clocks. Perhaps up to 5% difference on max.


----------



## quakermaas

You can overwrite my other score if you want, I'm sure you don't want to fill up the chart with various scores from one person .

New motherboard and CPU, gained 5fps









quakermaas---i7 3930K/4.50GHz----Crossfire HD7970 1275 / 1710----125.9----3173


----------



## wevsspot

Pushed her a little harder;


wevsspot --- i7 2700K / 4.8GHz ---- 2x GTX 570 SLi, 850 / 1700 / 2000 ---- 71.0 ---- 1789


----------



## RiffRaff123

Here is My first attempt:

RiffRaff123 --- i7-960 / 3.2GHz ---- GTX 460 (SLI), 830 MHz / 1660 Mhz / 1000 MHz ---- 46.6 FPS ---- 1173 Score

00002.jpg 359k .jpg file


----------



## Sparda1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Andrazh*
> 
> You don't know how happy that makes me. I was thinking I made a mistake buying 7950 instead of 7970. Guess it was a nice purchase
> And that score wasnt even my highest OC. I'm getting a new cooler next week. Gonna aim for supraniums score.
> @supranium what clocks is that at? Can't really tell because the picture is kinda blurry.


there is no way in hell that your 7950 beats all the single GTX 680 in this thread . I am 100% assure that your very high over-clocked speed & memory on the GPU are not stable parameters , you just want to enlarge your e-peen by saying 7950 . and wait , based on what should i believe you ?? in the end of the benchmark it says that the GPU model is 7900 series .

just be honest and admit you are having 7970 . Cause if what you are saying is really true i might go sell my HD 7970 and my brother GTX 680 and buy HD 7950 .

your evidence are poor and your friend Supranium that packs you up refused to write his LINE of parameters to enter this contest which means he is smart lier( in the same boat like you ) . also no way your HD 7950 could beat some GTX 570 sli configuration .

I


----------



## MercurySteam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wevsspot*
> 
> wevsspot --- i7 2700K / 4.8GHz ---- 2x GTX 570 SLi, 850 / 1700 / 2000 ---- 71.0 ---- 1789


I've been trying to hit that OC on my 570s without success, what voltage are you on?


----------



## steadly2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steadly2004*
> 
> Bumped the core to 875, and mem to 2050
> steadly2004 --- i7 920 @ 3.9 ---- GTX 570 @ 880core.1.1v 2050mem ---- 72.5fps ---- 1826score


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wevsspot*
> 
> Pushed her a little harder;
> 
> wevsspot --- i7 2700K / 4.8GHz ---- 2x GTX 570 SLi, 850 / 1700 / 2000 ---- 71.0 ---- 1789


Push harder, lol (that's what she said)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MercurySteam*
> 
> I've been trying to hit that OC on my 570s without success, what voltage are you on?


I couldn't go over 880 with SLI and 1.1v. Not good for 24/7 and games, but great for benchmark runs with fans turned up. As long as the card is under warranty, you might as well just put it to 1.1v and then work the core up 10mhz at a time until it artifacts or gets too hot and then back down a bit.


----------



## ]\/[EGADET]-[

would anyone here be willing and able to do some higher resolution runs? I understand 1680 x 1050 is a rez practically everyone can do and it's simple, but I just dont think its a great way to test and compare these later gen cards. It would be nice nice to compare some hefty fill rate runs.

Personally can do 2560x1600, 5040x1050 myself. interested in seeing the improvement with the latest gen.


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sugarhell*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Andrazh*
> 
> 
> Andrazh --- i5 2500k @ 4800Mhz ---- Radeon 7950, 1200/1750 ---- 57.2 ---- 1440
> 
> 
> 
> no way that is higher than my 7970 at 1225/1645 even my cpu sucks
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sparda1990*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *sugarhell*
> 
> no way that is higher than my 7970 at 1225/1645 even my cpu sucks
> 
> 
> 
> this is a ******* scam , i have mine 7970 version at 1200 clock /1600mem with 4.6 GHz i7 2600k and don't reach this value result . i demand removing this Scammer name from the list .
> How the hell do you know he is using 7950 . based on what ?
Click to expand...

tsm106 --- i7 2600k @ 4800Mhz (4 thread only) ---- Radeon 7970, 1200/1750 ---- 59.0 ---- 1486



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Supranium*
> 
> My HD7950/2600K wasnt valid due i forgot stone walkway ss.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well i went to full AMD system with HD7950s older brother holding Thubans hand now. And i want in top30!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Supranium --- Phenom II X6 1045T/ 4158 ---- HD7970, 1310/ Shaders / 1800 ---- 62.9 ---- 1585


tsm106 --- i7 2600k @ 4800Mhz (4 thread only) ---- Radeon 7970, 1300/1750 ---- 62.8 ---- 1582



You 7970 guys are too slow. Turn the wick up!


----------



## tsm106

^^Btw, I could better that score by not neutering the cpu.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *."*
> \/[EGADET]-[" url="/t/1235557/official-top-30-heaven-benchmark-3-0-scores/160_40#post_17026122"]would anyone here be willing and able to do some higher resolution runs? I understand 1680 x 1050 is a rez practically everyone can do and it's simple, but I just dont think its a great way to test and compare these later gen cards. It would be nice nice to compare some hefty fill rate runs.
> 
> Personally can do 2560x1600, 5040x1050 myself. interested in seeing the improvement with the latest gen.


There's an old thread that I posted in, well a couple actually. Did you want to try one of them or start a new one? I'd suggest the res you mentioned so more people could enter.


----------



## Supranium

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sparda1990*
> 
> there is no way in hell that your 7950 beats all the single GTX 680 in this thread . I am 100% assure that your very high over-clocked speed & memory on the GPU are not stable parameters , you just want to enlarge your e-peen by saying 7950 . and wait , based on what should i believe you ?? in the end of the benchmark it says that the GPU model is 7900 series .
> just be honest and admit you are having 7970 . Cause if what you are saying is really true i might go sell my HD 7970 and my brother GTX 680 and buy HD 7950 .
> your evidence are poor and your friend Supranium that packs you up refused to write his LINE of parameters to enter this contest which means he is smart lier( in the same boat like you ) . also no way your HD 7950 could beat some GTX 570 sli configuration .
> I


Why are you calling us liars? I am not a friend of this guy and i have no idea who he even is. Im trying to stay polite with you and i gave helpful explanation of scores, but you are still being a jerk and claiming that we are trying to fool you here.
Im telling you. Our 7950 scores are legit and you really should belive it instead of calling us with bad names.

*Someone with good 2600K and HD7950, please run the same settings and confirm the scores so he will finally shut up.*.

2600K @ 5ghz(HT on), ddr3 @ 2133 cl9 1T, win7 64bit.
7950 @ 1290/1850
GPU 2D clocks disabled, Force constant voltage on AB, CPU power savings disabled.
catalyst 12.3

Heres my original post:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1235557/official-top-30-heaven-benchmark-3-0-scores/90#post_16947265

To be honest, you should be banned from this thread for those accusations. Theres is no reason to act like an idiot. Face it. HD7950 beat GTX680 in this benchmark with those clocks.


----------



## Andrazh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sparda1990*
> 
> there is no way in hell that your 7950 beats all the single GTX 680 in this thread . I am 100% assure that your very high over-clocked speed & memory on the GPU are not stable parameters , you just want to enlarge your e-peen by saying 7950 . and wait , based on what should i believe you ?? in the end of the benchmark it says that the GPU model is 7900 series .
> just be honest and admit you are having 7970 . Cause if what you are saying is really true i might go sell my HD 7970 and my brother GTX 680 and buy HD 7950 .
> your evidence are poor and your friend Supranium that packs you up refused to write his LINE of parameters to enter this contest which means he is smart lier( in the same boat like you ) . also no way your HD 7950 could beat some GTX 570 sli configuration .
> I


We can swap cards if u'd like?








If not I'm interested in buying ur 7970 and 680 since they are both broken and perform badly you gonna have to sell them for cheap.

@supranium exactly which model do u have? And what are your voltages?


----------



## Supranium

Hey,

I wrote down voltages in original post. And my card was Gigabyte windforce. Model doesnt matter. All the same what comes to overclocking without hard modes and air cooling. Just some are with better cooling.


----------



## Farih

Woot, finaly have beaten [by 1 whole point] the GTX580 SLI setup above me, number 17 in the list.

Farih---i7 2600K/4.80GHz----Crossfire HD7850 1155 / 1470----85.9----2165


----------



## Supranium

Quote:


> Farih, your score is obviously fake! There is NO WAY that 7850s beat GTX580 on that bench.


Soon we see this kind of comment.


----------



## tsm106

No need for the drama. Let the benches speak for themselves. Though this does remind of the 6950 days...


----------



## wevsspot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MercurySteam*
> 
> I've been trying to hit that OC on my 570s without success, what voltage are you on?


Hi Merc. I stopped at 1.05v

Anything above 850/2000 required 1.1v and with the history of GTX 570s popping VRMs or Caps I don't want to take a chance. No way I could afford to replace one if I killed it.

However, I could probably get 4.9 - 5.0Ghz out of my 2700K because she will do 4.8Ghz at 1.38 vcore


----------



## pcgamers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Supranium*
> 
> GPU 2D clocks disabled, Force constant voltage on AB, CPU power savings disabled.
> .


Hi Supranium,
Thanks for the explanation. I admit that your score is valid, eventhough my own system could not beat your score with HD7970 at 1300/1750 and 2600k at 4.8GHz. I guess maybe because of 2d clocks and cpu power saving that giving a lower heaven score on my system. btw, I'm on catalyst 12.3 as well.

Since I'm quite newbie could you please show me how to disable 2d clocks, force constant voltage in AB, and which setting should i disabled in BIOS for cpu power saving? Thanks.


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pcgamers*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Supranium*
> 
> GPU 2D clocks disabled, Force constant voltage on AB, CPU power savings disabled.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Supranium,
> Thanks for the explanation. I admit that your score is valid, eventhough my own system could not beat your score with HD7970 at 1300/1750 and 2600k at 4.8GHz. I guess maybe because of 2d clocks and cpu power saving that giving a lower heaven score on my system. btw, I'm on catalyst 12.3 as well.
> 
> Since I'm quite newbie could you please show me how to disable 2d clocks, force constant voltage in AB, and which setting should i disabled in BIOS for cpu power saving? Thanks.
Click to expand...

I don't understand why you couldn't at least match his? I could with match his run with my 2600k at 4.8ghz with only 4 threads at the same clocks as you. I'm running rc11 btw. How are you overclocking? You don't need to disable 2D clocks nor force constant voltage. I never needed to do any of that.

I need more radiator! Temps here are going up and all this benching is taxing my loop lol. Anyways, slight update to my update, running 5.3ghz at 1295/1745. I had to drop gpu clocks a lil bit. WTB more rad.

Here's an updated trifire run CDMAN.

tsm106 --- i7 2600k @ 5.3ghz ---- Trifire 7970, 1295/1745 ---- 184.0 ---- 4634


----------



## johnlocal3

Ok so far one issue resolved, my CCC now shows 120hz. yay!

Now does someone wanna help me tweak my advanced settings in the ccc for the best looking quality.


----------



## Supranium

Doing those steps helps to get better minimum FPS on Heaven benchmark. Better minimum = better average.








I use those settings every time i benchmark. Doesnt matter if its Heaven or 3D mark. It doesnt guarantee you a better result every time, but gives you confidence that card doesnt accidently switch to 2D for a split second and lower your FPS.


----------



## pcgamers

Thanks Supranium..+1

Okay..just now I updated the driver to catalyst 12.4, force constant voltage in AB, and disabled CPU power saving. Here's my new achievement with single HD7970..looks good









pcgamers >> i7 2600k @ 4.8GHz >> HD7970 at 1300MHz / 1750MHz Memory - 63.7 fps , 1605 score


----------



## Andrazh

Another run.

Andrazh >> i5 2500k @ 4.5GHz >> HD7950 at 1212MHz / 1750MHz Memory - 57,7 fps , 1454 score



For non believers:


Damn can't get past 58.1 fps=\


----------



## Sparda1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Andrazh*
> 
> Another run.
> Andrazh >> i5 2500k @ 4.5GHz >> HD7950 at 1212MHz / 1750MHz Memory - 57,7 fps , 1454 score
> 
> For non believers:
> 
> Damn can't get past 58.1 fps=\


Are your clock speed/memory settings stable at those parameters when running games like BF3 , Crysis 2 (without any artifact or crash problems) ?
Did you run some Fumark , OCCT or 3Dvantage tests for stability without any problem ?
Do you use this overclock setting for 24/7 usage ?

thanks


----------



## nonnac7

Can anyone tell me why Op chose 1680x1050 instead of 1920x1080? Only curious because most people on OCN should have 1920 capability and would consider that a standard instead of the lower res.


----------



## Andrazh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sparda1990*
> 
> Are your clock speed/memory settings stable at those parameters when running games like BF3 , Crysis 2 (without any artifact or crash problems) ?
> Did you run some Fumark , OCCT or 3Dvantage tests for stability without any problem ?
> Do you use this overclock setting for 24/7 usage ?
> thanks


I wasn't testing these settings to be totally stable. It was fine for 2 runs of unigine.
I was playing BF3 at 1200 tho. My 24/7 settings are 1170/[email protected]

@nonnac7 most people are not all people, that is why. I don't know what diference does it make?


----------



## renji1337

Renji1337 --- i5 2500k/ 5.1ghz ---- GTX 680 SC, 1250-1330mhz / forgot to look/ 3375 ---- 65.5 ---- 1650


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *renji1337*
> 
> Renji1337 --- i5 2500k/ 5.1ghz ---- GTX 680 SC, 1250-1330mhz / forgot to look/ 3375 ---- 65.5 ---- 1650


Those aren't the right settings.


----------



## renji1337

What settings are wrong?

opps i noticed i used 4x aa and not 8x aa, i'll redo tonight


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *renji1337*
> 
> What settings are wrong?
> opps i noticed i used 4x aa and not 8x aa, i'll redo tonight


Also
Mode: 1680x1050 fullscreen


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *renji1337*
> 
> What settings are wrong?
> 
> opps i noticed i used 4x aa and not 8x aa, i'll redo tonight


Do it now renji! I wanna see your new 680 rocking. Btw, did you get a decent price for your old cards?


----------



## soth7676

Soth7676.....2500k 4.4Ghz....GTX 680 SLI (1306/ 1292cores 3402 mem)... 95.6.... 2409


----------



## soth7676

Edit: double post....sorry


----------



## lightsout

You got two that can do 1300. Lucky dog.


----------



## soth7676

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> You got two that can do 1300. Lucky dog.


Yeah....I am quite happy with them....I was dreading the second one being a poor clocker as compared to the first one....


----------



## jacedaface

I believe this puts me at 27th, unless the top 30 has some updates before mine gets put on it.

Highest score on a single GTX 680! Yey lol

Member Name --- jacedaface --- i7 920 DO / 4.18Ghz ---- EVGA GTX 680, Core 1337 / Shaders Stock / Memory 3506 ---- FPS 61.0 ---- Score 1536




May i suggest extra tables, one for tri SLi/CF. SLi/CF and single cards.


----------



## renji1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> Do it now renji! I wanna see your new 680 rocking. Btw, did you get a decent price for your old cards?


TSM i sold them for 270ea on ebay


----------



## soth7676

Soth7676.....2500k 4.4Ghz....GTX 680 SLI (1312/ 1292cores 3417/3402 mem)... 97.2.... 2448

did another heaven run with tweaking the second gtx 680 higher


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I just ran this but I'm stuck on stock voltages so just 1125MHz for my 7970's. Not bad though considering I'm stuck with vanilla CCC Overdrive:



*Majin SSJ Eric --- Core i7 3960X / 4.8GHz ---- CF 7970 Lightnings, 1125MHz Core / 1400MHz Memory ---- 101.8FPS ---- 2563*


----------



## Ghooble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nonnac7*
> 
> Can anyone tell me why Op chose 1680x1050 instead of 1920x1080? Only curious because most people on OCN should have 1920 capability and would consider that a standard instead of the lower res.


I don't


----------



## BradleyW

What's a stock 580 get with the settings on this thread?


----------



## RiffRaff123

2nd Attempt:

RiffRaff123 --- i7-960 / *3.6GHz* ---- GTX 460 (SLI), 835 / 1670 / 1050 ---- 47.4 ---- 1194


----------



## JPigg

2nd Attempt:
JPigg --- 2600k / 5 GHz (HT on) ---- 6990, 1020 & 1020 / na /1515 ---- 139.3 ---- 3509
6950, 950 / na / 1410
6950, 950 / na / 1410


----------



## PsYLoR

first go, i7 930 @ 4.2Ghz HT on - 7970 @ 1300/ na /1575 - - 60.5 - - 1524


----------



## Andstraus

1st Attempt:

Andstraus --- i5-2500k @4.5GHz ---- Radeon 6870 (CF), 940/ 1120 / 1150 ---- 48.7 ---- 1227



Man I feel like an upgrade NOW!


----------



## jamaican voodoo

jamaican voodoo--- i7-3820 @4.6GHz ---- Radeon 7970 (CF), 1290/ 1700 / 1.299 ---- 121.1 ---- 3050


----------



## slice259

Slice259 - - - - i5 750 / 4.2 GHz - - - - Crossfire Reference MSI HD 7970's 1280 / 1800 - - - - 121.5 - - - - 3061


----------



## PsYLoR

WOOT!

PsYLoR - - - - i7 930 / 4.3 GHz - - - - Single Reference HD 7970 1350 / 1625 - - - - 62.3- - - - 1568


----------



## spixel

spixel --- i5 2500k 4.2ghz ---- gtx 570 sli, 880 /1760 / 1900(stock) ---- 71.2---- 1795


----------



## soth7676

Soth7676.....2500k 4.4Ghz....GTX 680 SLI (1321/ 1292cores 3417/3402 mem)... 98.2.... 2475



Tweaked it some more


----------



## PsYLoR

YAY! just broke 1600 with a single card









PsYLoR - - - - i7 930 / 4.2 GHz - - - - Single Reference HD 7970 1330 / 1800 - - - - 63.5- - - - 1601


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYLoR*
> 
> YAY! just broke 1600 with a single card
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PsYLoR - - - - i7 930 / 4.2 GHz - - - - Single Reference HD 7970 1330 / 1800 - - - - 63.5- - - - 1601


Holy Carp! nice overclock.


----------



## Vlasov_581

how come i didn't make the list?......did i do something wrong?







post # 75


----------



## gboeds

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vlasov_581*
> 
> how come i didn't make the list?......did i do something wrong?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> post # 75


did you miss this in the op?
Quote:


> All scores must have data line in order to considered for the Top 30:
> 
> Member Name --- Processor / Speed ---- GPU Name, Core / Shaders / Memory ---- FPS ---- Score


----------



## TurboMach1

no its more likely because he hasnt updated the list in a month.


----------



## Blindsay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TurboMach1*
> 
> no its more likely because he hasnt updated the list in a month.


Last update: 4/16/12 Post 143 11 days is hardly a month. and the person who asked above was post 75, and the OP is past that post already so its not that he hasnt updated it.


----------



## gboeds

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TurboMach1*
> 
> no its more likely because he hasnt updated the list in a month.


funny how I am on the list when my submission was 6 days *after* the one he is asking about then, don't ya think?


----------



## Thebreezybb

thebreezybb --- AMD 1090t/ 3.6GHz ---- Asus 7950, 1100 /6300 ---- 49.8 ---- 1255


----------



## TurboMach1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gboeds*
> 
> funny how I am on the list when my submission was 6 days *after* the one he is asking about then, don't ya think?


i looked at his original post with the list, says the last edit was 3/28 so i went by that.


----------



## BradleyW

What should a single 580 on stock get? Cheers.


----------



## Vlasov_581

ok thanx for the clarification guys







........updated post #75


----------



## USFORCES

USFORCES --- 980x / 4200Mhz ---- Tri 480, 860/ 2000 ---- 105.1---- 2648


----------



## jdk33

jdk33 --- i7-3960x / 4.6ghz ---- 580 GTX SLI, 973 / 1946 / 2120 ---- 90.0 ---- 2268


----------



## Thebreezybb

A second run now using an FX 8150 @ 4.4GHz

Thebreezybb --- FX-8150 / 4400Mhz ---- AMD 7950-- 1150/ 1600---- 54.3---- 1368


----------



## Andrazh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thebreezybb*
> 
> A second run now using an FX 8150 @ 4.4GHz
> Thebreezybb --- FX-8150 / 4400Mhz ---- AMD 7950-- 1150/ 1600---- 54.3---- 1368


Look at first post. U need to make a different screenshot.


----------



## gboeds

that 2k mark is proving elusive for my little 480s, ah well, I'll post a 32 point improvement in hopes of buying more time on the list....

gboeds --- i7-960 / 4.2GHz ---- GTX480 SLI, 890 / 1780 / 2090 ---- 77.7 ---- 1958


----------



## Lobotomizer

Lobotomizer --- i5 2500k / 4.5 GHz ---- Sapphire 7850 / 1185 / 1375 ---- 42.4 ----1069


----------



## Thebreezybb

Thebreezybb --- FX-8150 / 4500Mhz ---- AMD 7950-- 1175/ 1650---- 55.7---- 1404


----------



## PsYLoR

BOOM!









PsYLoR --- i7-930 / 4.5GHz ----SINGLE HD7970 , 1350 / na / 1795 ----64.3---- 1620


----------



## Vlasov_581

Vlasov_581 - - - - i7 940 / 4.1GHz - - - - 3 x EVGA GTX480 800 / 1600 / 3900 - - - - 90.2 - - - - 2273


----------



## Evtron

EvTron --- i7-3770K / 4.7Ghz --- GTX 680 SLI, 132%power +130core/+350memory --- 113.9 --- 2869


----------



## whipple16

Whipple16 --- 2500k/4.2ghz ---- GTX680, 1258 / 3505 ---- 55.8 ---- 1405


----------



## wheresstimpy

Member Name --- Processor / Speed ---- GPU Name, Core / Shaders / Memory ---- FPS ---- Score
Wheresstimpy --- 2700k / 5.00ghz --- GTX590 SLI(quad SLI), 630 / 1260 / 3456 --- 113.6 ---2863

Cards are at stock speeds, i think i wrote them down right (its what new egg has on the stats sheet)


----------



## JPigg

needs updated


----------



## JPigg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wheresstimpy*
> 
> Member Name --- Processor / Speed ---- GPU Name, Core / Shaders / Memory ---- FPS ---- Score
> Wheresstimpy --- 2700k / 5.00ghz --- GTX590 SLI, 630 / 1260 / 3456 --- 113.6 ---2863


^^^^^^^^ 590 or 590 sli (quad sli)

thread needs updated









srry for the double post


----------



## jacedaface

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JPigg*
> 
> ^^^^^^^^ 590 or 590 sli (quad sli)
> thread needs updated
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> srry for the double post


Yeah would be nice to have an up date. I would have been 27th but with the amount of SLi CF submissions since mine ill be way down the list now.

Would also be nice to have a table for single GPU, SLi/CF, Tri SLi/CF...


----------



## whipple16

would like a list for single and mulit-gpu also

its nice to compare how my card does aganist others but with all the multi-gpu's out there there is only a few singles on the list...


----------



## PsYLoR

I think i have the highest single card score = 1620 - might be wrong though.....needs updating


----------



## wheresstimpy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JPigg*
> 
> ^^^^^^^^ 590 or 590 sli (quad sli)
> thread needs updated
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> srry for the double post


i was wondering if anybody would ask that...lol.

quad sli. Ill edit my post....


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYLoR*
> 
> I think i have the highest single card score = 1620 - might be wrong though.....needs updating


I won't post my single then.









I'd like my trifire one updated though.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> Here's an updated trifire run CDMAN.
> 
> tsm106 --- i7 2600k @ 5.3ghz ---- Trifire 7970, 1295/1745 ---- 184.0 ---- 4634


----------



## jacedaface

I think ive got the highest scoring Single 680 with 61fps but untill its updated i dont know. Maybe if we keep posting here the owner will get the idea, or pass it on to someone else.


----------



## whipple16

just tries another run and my screen shot came back all black. i tried using the the print screen key and another screen shot program and got the same result. black screen but shows the mouse.... anyone else ever get this??


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whipple16*
> 
> just tries another run and my screen shot came back all black. i tried using the the print screen key and another screen shot program and got the same result. black screen but shows the mouse.... anyone else ever get this??


F12 is the screen button for heavens built in SS app. Look in pitures folder.


----------



## whipple16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> F12 is the screen button for heavens built in SS app. Look in pitures folder.


haha thanks not sure how i missed that.....


----------



## Lrs3329

ok just got this








my problem is i just oc'ed to 4.2, bench then stress tested for 40 min before it crashed. becuase of this and the heat i want to keep it at no higher then 4ghz. so i changed my oc'ed to 4.0 and got this. what can be causing such a huge drop in my score and fps avg. ?


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> I won't post my single then.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like my trifire one updated though.


Don't understand how you can score 76FPS higher than me with just one more 7970? That's just like some black magic going on there...


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Don't understand how you can score 76FPS higher than me with just one more 7970? That's just like some black magic going on there...












It's only 59fps over my dual score? Scaling actually is gradually shrinking but it's still pretty good.

1 - 64 fps
2 - 125 fps diff 61
3 - 184 fps diff 59


----------



## Pgcmoore

[/URL]

00003.jpg 414k .jpg file


Pgcmoore AMD Phenom 2 X6 1100T 3300 @ 4.1 / GTX 680 SLI / 705 / 1411 / 3104 / 94.8 - 2387


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's only 59fps over my dual score? Scaling actually is gradually shrinking but it's still pretty good.
> 1 - 64 fps
> 2 - 125 fps diff 61
> 3 - 184 fps diff 59


That wasn't a criticism. I have absolutely no doubt that you are a much better overclocker than me...


----------



## Martyr82

Martyr82 --- 2500k / 4.6GHz ---- GTX 670, 1129/ stock / 1775---- 58.6---- 1476


----------



## K62-RIG

Here are my scores with SLI'd 570 @ stock , everything maxed.


----------



## K62-RIG

Here are my scores with SLI'd 570 @ stock , open and run.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Martyr82*
> 
> Martyr82 --- 2500k / 4.6GHz ---- GTX 670, 1129/ stock / 1775---- 58.6---- 1476


670???? And it got a better score than my 680 lol. Lets see a pic or something.


----------



## Martyr82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> 670???? And it got a better score than my 680 lol. Lets see a pic or something.


I'm the guy with a 670 who's thread about 670's you posted in 15 minutes ago









http://www.overclock.net/t/1253432/gigabyte-gtx-670-oc-version-hands-on


----------



## Pgcmoore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *K62-RIG*
> 
> Here are my scores with SLI'd 570 @ stock , open and run.


Set Anisotropy to X16 and Tes to extream and run it again, please, love the scores thou, Thats a bad ass card for sure


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> 670???? And it got a better score than my 680 lol. Lets see a pic or something.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Martyr82*
> 
> I'm the guy with a 670 who's thread about 670's you posted in 15 minutes ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1253432/gigabyte-gtx-670-oc-version-hands-on


Yea, I was just gonna say where the heck have you been, he's THAT guy with the 670, haha.


----------



## jacedaface

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Martyr82*
> 
> Martyr82 --- 2500k / 4.6GHz ---- GTX 670, 1129/ stock / 1775---- 58.6---- 1476


Yikes that is a good score!!! My 680 only got 1536 with one of the biggest OC's here (680 wise). Have you overclocked it yet?


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Martyr82*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> 670???? And it got a better score than my 680 lol. Lets see a pic or something.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm the guy with a 670 who's thread about 670's you posted in 15 minutes ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1253432/gigabyte-gtx-670-oc-version-hands-on
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> 670???? And it got a better score than my 680 lol. Lets see a pic or something.
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Martyr82*
> 
> I'm the guy with a 670 who's thread about 670's you posted in 15 minutes ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1253432/gigabyte-gtx-670-oc-version-hands-on
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yea, I was just gonna say where the heck have you been, he's THAT guy with the 670, haha.
Click to expand...

Lol yah I saw that thread right after I saw it here.


----------



## Vlasov_581

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lrs3329*
> 
> ok just got this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my problem is i just oc'ed to 4.2, bench then stress tested for 40 min before it crashed. becuase of this and the heat i want to keep it at no higher then 4ghz. so i changed my oc'ed to 4.0 and got this. what can be causing such a huge drop in my score and fps avg. ?


enable tesselation and post the ss with the road so we can see it


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pgcmoore*
> 
> Set Anisotropy to X16 and Tes to extream and run it again, please, love the scores thou, Thats a bad ass card for sure


Dude, he's not even running the right bench and his settings are all wrong.


----------



## xorbe

xorbe --- 2500K / 5.1GHz ---- GTX 680, 1240 / (default) / 3506 ---- 59.5 ---- 1498



I can't get to 3550 gpu mem like Martyr82's 670 card. My card is pegged at 1240 during the run ... I assume that's the speed that I'm supposed to report.


----------



## soth7676

Is it me or has the OP not updated the list in a loooonnng time????


----------



## dph314

dph314 - 2500k / 4.0Ghz - GTX680 SLI 1270mhz/6380mhz - 103.0fps - 2595


----------



## jacedaface

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soth7676*
> 
> Is it me or has the OP not updated the list in a loooonnng time????


Correct thread is dead really. My score never went up.


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jacedaface*
> 
> Correct thread is dead really. My score never went up.


It's still too soon. Give him a lil time. When he's gone for two months or more than we can approach a mod. A year passed by before they passed the CFX Club to me.


----------



## jacedaface

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> It's still too soon. Give him a lil time. When he's gone for two months or more than we can approach a mod. A year passed by before they passed the CFX Club to me.


lol, fair enough. Although he has been online several times. Just done nothing here.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Im sure its a lot of work keeping a thread like this up to date...


----------



## CDMAN

updated


----------



## USFORCES

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CDMAN*
> 
> updated


You missed mine,
http://www.overclock.net/t/1235557/official-top-30-heaven-benchmark-3-0-scores/220#post_17099795


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CDMAN*
> 
> updated


Not a big deal really. But if you feel like changing it, I have an i5 CPU, not i7









Excellent job on the thread so far







The only problem I have with it is I'm in 16th place


----------



## b00std

heres my score, FYI i have a GTX 590 and GTS 450 physx thats why it states GTS 450 under graphics card lol

2500K @ 4.7Ghz | GTX 590 @ 660/1750


----------



## jacedaface

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jacedaface*
> 
> I believe this puts me at 27th, unless the top 30 has some updates before mine gets put on it.
> Highest score on a single GTX 680! Yey lol
> Member Name --- jacedaface --- i7 920 DO / 4.18Ghz ---- EVGA GTX 680, Core 1337 / Shaders Stock / Memory 3506 ---- FPS 61.0 ---- Score 1536
> 
> 
> May i suggest extra tables, one for tri SLi/CF. SLi/CF and single cards.


Nice one. I stand corrected and all is forgiven.
Missed out my above score or did i do something wrong?


----------



## b00std

@jacedaface everything looks correct, at least it matches mine for all i know


----------



## jacedaface

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b00std*
> 
> @jacedaface everything looks correct, at least it matches mine for all i know


Cheers.

It will not get me in the top 30 now due to the amount of SLi/CF systems submitted. But puts me 4th in a single card setup with 3 7970's in front of me in a single GPU setup, so im happy with that.


----------



## jcde7ago

First GTX 690 reporting in!









Please note that the clock speeds are different I guess - I just have the Core clock/memory/boost offsets as reported by GPU-Z. If you guys would like me to explain it further, let me know how.

jcde7ago --- Intel i7 3930k / 4700 Mhz ---- nVidia GeForce GTX 690 / 1055 Mhz / 1602 Mhz / 1160 Mhz ---- 107.9 ---- 2719


----------



## jdk33

For those giving CDMAN crap about updating, it says in the very first post that the scores will only be updated every 2 weeks.


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago*
> 
> First GTX 690 reporting in!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please note that the clock speeds are different I guess - I just have the Core clock/memory/boost offsets as reported by GPU-Z. If you guys would like me to explain it further, let me know how.
> jcde7ago --- Intel i7 3930k / 4700 Mhz ---- nVidia GeForce GTX 690 / 1055 Mhz / 1602 Mhz / 1160 Mhz ---- 107.9 ---- 2719


Awesome score man. I bet you're loving that new card









Just out of curiosity, why is yours +4fps higher than mine? The SLI bridge between the chips in the 690 is better than the one I'm using or something? Because I have my 680s clocked about 100mhz higher and yet I'm getting 4fps less. Is the better CPU helping even though CPUs aren't stressed as much as the GPUs in Heaven?


----------



## USFORCES

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdk33*
> 
> For those giving CDMAN crap about updating, it says in the very first post that the scores will only be updated every 2 weeks.


No one is giving CDMAN crap, but I did notice your at post #26 now and your explaining the rules to us......


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> Awesome score man. I bet you're loving that new card
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just out of curiosity, why is yours +4fps higher than mine? The SLI bridge between the chips in the 690 is better than the one I'm using or something? Because I have my 680s clocked about 100mhz higher and yet I'm getting 4fps less. Is the better CPU helping even though CPUs aren't stressed as much as the GPUs in Heaven?


To be honest, i'm not sure. I don't think it's the CPU since we're both clocked at the same speed, and I don't know that Heaven necessarily benefits at all from 2 extra CPU cores....and i'm not sure if it's an SLI-bridge issue (doubtful), though the 690 does use an internal PLX PCI-E 3.0 bridge chip, and not an NF200 PCI-E 2.0 bridge chip like with past dual-GPU cards. Or it could be the GTX 690-specific 301.34 drivers. Or it may just fall within the margin-of-error.

These are my exact EVGA Precision X settings for this run, if you want to fully compare:

Power Target: 135%
Core Offset: +140Mhz
Memory Offset: +200Mhz


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago*
> 
> To be honest, i'm not sure. I *don't think it's the CPU since we're both clocked at the same speed, and I don't know that Heaven necessarily benefits at all from 2 extra CPU cores*....and i'm not sure if it's an SLI-bridge issue (doubtful), though the 690 does use an internal PLX PCI-E 3.0 bridge chip, and not an NF200 PCI-E 2.0 bridge chip like with past dual-GPU cards. Or it could be the GTX 690-specific 301.34 drivers. Or it may just fall within the margin-of-error.
> These are my exact EVGA Precision X settings for this run, if you want to fully compare:
> Power Target: 135%
> Core Offset: +140Mhz
> Memory Offset: +200Mhz


Because of the heavy settings, this bench will scale with more cpu.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Here's my overclocked result:

*Majin SSJ Eric --- Intel Core i7 3960X / 4800 Mhz ---- MSI R7970 Lightning CF / 1225MHz / 1400MHz ---- 108.0 ---- 2720*


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Here's my overclocked result:
> *Majin SSJ Eric --- Intel Core i7 3960X / 4800 Mhz ---- MSI R7970 Lightning CF / 1225MHz / 1400MHz ---- 108.0 ---- 2720*


Beat me by .1, eh?!?! (although you do have 100mhz higher frequency than I do).



And I shall do it with a lesser CPU frequency!


----------



## dracos9000

dracos9000--- i5 3570k / 4.3Ghz ---- GPU: MSI 7970, 1250/1600 ---- FPS:58.2 ---- score:1466
I tried for 1300 and 1275 but too many artifacts XD.


----------



## PsYLoR

oh mine was missed in the update :S

http://www.overclock.net/t/1235557/official-top-30-heaven-benchmark-3-0-scores/220#post_17136517

i'll post it again

PsYLoR --- i7-930 / 4.5GHz ----SINGLE HD7970 , 1350 / na / 1795 ----64.3---- 1620


----------



## stiggler

nice heres mine


----------



## Andrazh

You must be so happy inside because of this score. But i have to point you to the first post. READ IT! Your actual score will be ~60fps


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stiggler*
> 
> nice heres mine


Yeah there's some settings you need to change


----------



## Martyr82

Can you add my single and SLI GTX 670 please.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Martyr82*
> 
> Martyr82 --- 2500k / 4.6GHz ---- GTX 670, 1129/ stock / 1775---- 58.6---- 1476


Martyr82 --- 2500k / 4.6GHz ---- SLI GTX 670, 1129 / stock / 1775---- 102 ---- 2569


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Martyr82*
> 
> Can you add my single and SLI GTX 670 please.
> Martyr82 --- 2500k / 4.6GHz ---- SLI GTX 670, 1129 / stock / 1775---- 102 ---- 2569


See, these 670s are quite the performers. My 680s are clocked about 100mhz higher with the same CPU and yet I only get 1fps more?

So, Martyr, I know those things clock close to 1300mhz. You should crank em up and bump me down a spot, ha


----------



## CDMAN

Updated -
Martyr82 only one of your scores made the cut. Also you can only be list on the top 30 once.
PsYLoR your score did not made the cut.
USFORCES, added your score.
stiggler - read the 1st post.


----------



## dph314

Score update:



dph314 - 2500k/4.7Ghz - GTX680 SLI 1274mhz/6420mhz - 104.4fps - 2630

Every little bit helps


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> Score update:
> 
> dph314 - 2500k/4.7Ghz - GTX680 SLI 1274mhz/6420mhz - 104.4fps - 2630
> Every little bit helps


Read the first post, you need the official screen of the blocky path.


----------



## jacedaface

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CDMAN*
> 
> Updated -
> Martyr82 only one of your scores made the cut. Also you can only be list on the top 30 once.
> PsYLoR your score did not made the cut.
> USFORCES, added your score.
> stiggler - read the 1st post.


Any chance of multi tables for single card, SLi/CF, Tri SLi/CF...? As single GPU's are never going to make it into the top 30. I would be 4th in a single GPU table. I don't have a spare £1000 to get another 2 GTX 680's. lol


----------



## PsYLoR

I didn't make the top 30 cut - it's a SINGLE GPU score - Probably highest one so far :S

Would be nice to add another table for single cards......Or at least add mine to the table to give single card people something to aim at.


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> Read the first post, you need the official screen of the blocky path.


I did, I didn't know it was that strict though. I don't see what difference it makes, I just didn't feel like waiting for it to loop back around. If for some reason the OP needs a different scene of the loop though, I'll retake it









Edit: Ah, tessellation in the scene, not just in the results window. I see. K. Will re-do


----------



## Pgcmoore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago*
> 
> To be honest, i'm not sure. I don't think it's the CPU since we're both clocked at the same speed, and I don't know that Heaven necessarily benefits at all from 2 extra CPU cores....and i'm not sure if it's an SLI-bridge issue (doubtful), though the 690 does use an internal PLX PCI-E 3.0 bridge chip, and not an NF200 PCI-E 2.0 bridge chip like with past dual-GPU cards. Or it could be the GTX 690-specific 301.34 drivers. Or it may just fall within the margin-of-error.
> These are my exact EVGA Precision X settings for this run, if you want to fully compare:
> Power Target: 135%
> Core Offset: +140Mhz
> Memory Offset: +200Mhz


As both of you can see, my AMD 1100T is gimping behind both of you. (24th) I was taking it easy on my new GPU's but was wondering how people keep posting power targets over 130??? Thats as high as mine goes. Help!


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pgcmoore*
> 
> As both of you can see, my AMD 1100T is gimping behind both of you. (21) I was taking it easy on my new GPU's but was wondering how people keep posting power targets over 130??? Thats as high as mine goes. Help!


What page of the thread is your results posted on?


----------



## pcenvy88

I just scored 1450 with 58 FPS on a single 680... is that decent?


----------



## Pgcmoore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> What page of the thread is your results posted on?


25


----------



## whipple16

+1 for a single gpu list. This thread just turned into the crossfire/sli top 30


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pcenvy88*
> 
> I just scored 1450 with 58 FPS on a single 680... is that decent?


What clock were you running the 680 at? 58 about average compared to others running single 680s and 7970s on the list.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pgcmoore*
> 
> As both of you can see, my AMD 1100T is gimping behind both of you. (24th) I was taking it easy on my new GPU's but was wondering how people keep posting power targets over 130??? Thats as high as mine goes. Help!


Yours only goes up to 130%? What brand card do you have? It's only 2%, but I'm sure you still want what you paid for. I saw another thread (I think on EVGA forums) where someone's either wasn't going up to 132% or wasn't adjustable at all, and EVGA_Jacob said it might need a BIOS flash or RMA. I don't know what brand you have, but you might end up with the same result if you really want that 2%. It's a small difference, but still not up to the advertised specs, so an RMA would be justified.


----------



## pcenvy88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whipple16*
> 
> +1 for a single gpu list. This thread just turned into the crossfire/sli top 30


Agreed.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> What clock were you running the 680 at? 58 about average compared to others running single 680s and 7970s on the list.
> Yours only goes up to 130%? What brand card do you have? It's only 2%, but I'm sure you still want what you paid for. I saw another thread (I think on EVGA forums) where someone's either wasn't going up to 132% or wasn't adjustable at all, and EVGA_Jacob said it might need a BIOS flash or RMA. I don't know what brand you have, but you might end up with the same result if you really want that 2%. It's a small difference, but still not up to the advertised specs, so an RMA would be justified.


My boost clock was running at 1250 and my mem clock offest is at +400


----------



## Pgcmoore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> What clock were you running the 680 at? 58 about average compared to others running single 680s and 7970s on the list.
> Yours only goes up to 130%? What brand card do you have? It's only 2%, but I'm sure you still want what you paid for. I saw another thread (I think on EVGA forums) where someone's either wasn't going up to 132% or wasn't adjustable at all, and EVGA_Jacob said it might need a BIOS flash or RMA. I don't know what brand you have, but you might end up with the same result if you really want that 2%. It's a small difference, but still not up to the advertised specs, so an RMA would be justified.


They are EVGA Signature SC+ 680's . Could be because they are already OC'd but they are locked at 1175 mv anyway. I dont think they can go above that. Will shoot a message to jacob to check on it.

pshot.JPG 80k .JPG file


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pgcmoore*
> 
> They are EVGA Signature SC+ 680's . Could be because they are already OC'd but they are locked at 1175 mv anyway. I dont think they can go above that. Will shoot a message to jacob to check on it.
> 
> pshot.JPG 80k .JPG file


Ah, it's a SC. Yeah that might be why. Maybe the stock power usage is already more than reference. So even though they go up to 130%, it's still more than a vanilla going up to 132%.


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pcenvy88*
> 
> Agreed.
> My boost clock was running at 1250 and my mem clock offest is at +400


Sweet memory offset. I haven't tried mine individually yet, one of them is stopping me at around +200mhz, so I should really start individual testing and see what the other can hit. But yeah that seems like a good score for 1250mhz.


----------



## pcenvy88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> Sweet memory offset. I haven't tried mine individually yet, one of them is stopping me at around +200mhz, so I should really start individual testing and see what the other can hit. But yeah that seems like a good score for 1250mhz.


Really? I thought everyone was starting out with a +500 mem offset?? Thought mine was pretty standard/low


----------



## bubs




----------



## Pgcmoore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> Ah, it's a SC. Yeah that might be why. Maybe the stock power usage is already more than reference. So even though they go up to 130%, it's still more than a vanilla going up to 132%.


Thats what I was thinking too, actually got a bit better with a little tweeking...



Pgcmoore AMD Phenom 2 X6 1100T 3300 @ 4.05 / GTX 680 SLI / 705 / 1411 / 3104 / 100.0 -2520


----------



## DOOOLY

So here are my results with two 670s







I am very please with these cards, when playing battlefield 3 they're very quiet for sli, not like my 480s


----------



## azdre

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whipple16*
> 
> +1 for a single gpu list. This thread just turned into the crossfire/sli top 30


Totally agree. It just, makes sense, right?

Here's the best my XFX "Black Edition" 7970 could muster:

azdre --- i7 2600k / 4.5GHz ---- HD7970, 1340 / 1900 ---- 65.2 ---- 1643


Also, here are all the benches leading up to that [for science]:

(core voltage mV): STOCK = 1112, MAX = 1299
(memory voltage mV): STOCK = 1600, MAX = 1700

1000 (@1112) / 1425 (@1600) ---- 49.0 ---- 1234 [STOCK "BLACK EDITION" CLOCKS]
1000 (@1112) / 1800 (@1700) ---- 50.9 ---- 1282
1125 (@1112) / 1575 (@1600) ---- 54.9 ---- 1382 [MAX CCC OC]
1250 (@1274) / 1425 (@1600) ---- 58.0 ---- 1461
1250 (@1274) / 1800 (@1625) ---- 61.2 ---- 1541
1300 (@1250) / 1800 (@1600) ---- 63.1 ---- 1590
1320 (@1299) / 1900 (@1700) ---- 64.4 ---- 1622
1325 (@1299) / 1900 (@1700) ---- 64.5 ---- 1624
1330 (@1299) / 1850 (@1650) ---- 64.5 ---- 1626
1330 (@1299) / 1900 (@1700) ---- 64.6 ---- 1627
1335 (@1299) / 1825 (@1625) ---- 64.9 ---- 1628
1335 (@1299) / 1900 (@1700) ---- 65.0 ---- 1638
1340 (@1299) / 1800 (@1649) ---- 64.6 ---- 1627
1340 (@1299) / 1850 (@1700) ---- 65.0 ---- 1636
1340 (@1299) / 1900 (@1700) ---- 65.2 ---- 1643 [MAX OC]


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azdre*
> 
> Totally agree. It just, makes sense, right?
> Here's the best my XFX "Black Edition" 7970 could muster:
> azdre --- i7 2600k / 4.5GHz ---- HD7970, 1340 / 1900 ---- 65.2 ---- 1643
> 
> Also, here are all the benches leading up to that [for science]:
> (core voltage mV): STOCK = 1112, MAX = 1299
> (memory voltage mV): STOCK = 1600, MAX = 1700
> 1000 (@1112) / 1425 (@1600) ---- 49.0 ---- 1234 [STOCK "BLACK EDITION" CLOCKS]
> 1000 (@1112) / 1800 (@1700) ---- 50.9 ---- 1282
> 1125 (@1112) / 1575 (@1600) ---- 54.9 ---- 1382 [MAX CCC OC]
> 1250 (@1274) / 1425 (@1600) ---- 58.0 ---- 1461
> 1250 (@1274) / 1800 (@1625) ---- 61.2 ---- 1541
> 1300 (@1250) / 1800 (@1600) ---- 63.1 ---- 1590
> 1320 (@1299) / 1900 (@1700) ---- 64.4 ---- 1622
> 1325 (@1299) / 1900 (@1700) ---- 64.5 ---- 1624
> 1330 (@1299) / 1850 (@1650) ---- 64.5 ---- 1626
> 1330 (@1299) / 1900 (@1700) ---- 64.6 ---- 1627
> 1335 (@1299) / 1825 (@1625) ---- 64.9 ---- 1628
> 1335 (@1299) / 1900 (@1700) ---- 65.0 ---- 1638
> 1340 (@1299) / 1800 (@1649) ---- 64.6 ---- 1627
> 1340 (@1299) / 1850 (@1700) ---- 65.0 ---- 1636
> 1340 (@1299) / 1900 (@1700) ---- 65.2 ---- 1643 [MAX OC]


That's a fantastic speed for one card. Faster than any 680 I've seen on here (which I thought was supposed to dominate the 7970 so badly???)...


----------



## wheresstimpy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wheresstimpy*
> 
> Member Name --- Processor / Speed ---- GPU Name, Core / Shaders / Memory ---- FPS ---- Score
> Wheresstimpy --- 2700k / 5.00ghz --- GTX590 SLI(quad SLI), 630 / 1260 / 3456 --- 113.6 ---2863
> Cards are at stock speeds, i think i wrote them down right (its what new egg has on the stats sheet)


ok ran it again. Slightly better.
Wheresstimpy --- 2700k / 5.00ghz --- GTX590 SLI(quad SLI), 630 / 1260 / 3456 --- 113.6 ---2863
Cards are at stock speeds, i think i wrote them down right (its what new egg has on the stats sheet)


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *azdre*
> 
> Totally agree. It just, makes sense, right?
> Here's the best my XFX "Black Edition" 7970 could muster:
> azdre --- i7 2600k / 4.5GHz ---- HD7970, 1340 / 1900 ---- 65.2 ---- 1643
> 
> Also, here are all the benches leading up to that [for science]:
> (core voltage mV): STOCK = 1112, MAX = 1299
> (memory voltage mV): STOCK = 1600, MAX = 1700
> 1000 (@1112) / 1425 (@1600) ---- 49.0 ---- 1234 [STOCK "BLACK EDITION" CLOCKS]
> 1000 (@1112) / 1800 (@1700) ---- 50.9 ---- 1282
> 1125 (@1112) / 1575 (@1600) ---- 54.9 ---- 1382 [MAX CCC OC]
> 1250 (@1274) / 1425 (@1600) ---- 58.0 ---- 1461
> 1250 (@1274) / 1800 (@1625) ---- 61.2 ---- 1541
> 1300 (@1250) / 1800 (@1600) ---- 63.1 ---- 1590
> 1320 (@1299) / 1900 (@1700) ---- 64.4 ---- 1622
> 1325 (@1299) / 1900 (@1700) ---- 64.5 ---- 1624
> 1330 (@1299) / 1850 (@1650) ---- 64.5 ---- 1626
> 1330 (@1299) / 1900 (@1700) ---- 64.6 ---- 1627
> 1335 (@1299) / 1825 (@1625) ---- 64.9 ---- 1628
> 1335 (@1299) / 1900 (@1700) ---- 65.0 ---- 1638
> 1340 (@1299) / 1800 (@1649) ---- 64.6 ---- 1627
> 1340 (@1299) / 1850 (@1700) ---- 65.0 ---- 1636
> 1340 (@1299) / 1900 (@1700) ---- 65.2 ---- 1643 [MAX OC]
> 
> 
> 
> That's a fantastic speed for one card. Faster than any 680 I've seen on here (which I thought was supposed to dominate the 7970 so badly???)...
Click to expand...

The 7970 has been winning at Heaven since day 1.


----------



## jacedaface

Yep will take alot to beat a 7970 at heaven. But lets face it, its not a very exciting game to play is it. lol


----------



## azdre

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jacedaface*
> 
> Yep will take alot to beat a 7970 at heaven. But lets face it, its not a very exciting game to play is it. lol


Yeah not gunna lie my 7970 can make it through only one Heaven run at 1340/1900 and then locks up if you try again...highest stable clocks I've been able to achieve in BF3 are 1300/1800.


----------



## Andrazh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wheresstimpy*
> 
> ok ran it again. Slightly better.
> Wheresstimpy --- 2700k / 5.00ghz --- GTX590 SLI(quad SLI), 630 / 1260 / 3456 --- 113.6 ---2863
> Cards are at stock speeds, i think i wrote them down right (its what new egg has on the stats sheet)


If you're posting every fps diference i suspect u'd like to get as high as u can. Why don't you try OCing ur cards a bit? Set them at 650 and then run it again


----------



## wheresstimpy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Andrazh*
> 
> If you're posting every fps diference i suspect u'd like to get as high as u can. Why don't you try OCing ur cards a bit? Set them at 650 and then run it again


I will next time i get a chance, but this moved me up a place on the top 30 lmao


----------



## DimmyK

Fastest single 680 result so far (at least according to spreadsheet on page 1). Still slower than 7970 @ 1.34









DimmyK --- 2500K/ 4.6ghz --- GTX 680 (1327/6912) --- 61.0 ---1537


----------



## jacedaface

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DimmyK*
> 
> Fastest single 680 result so far (at least according to spreadsheet on page 1). Still slower than 7970 @ 1.34
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DimmyK --- 2500K/ 4.6ghz --- GTX 680 (1327/6912) --- 61.0 ---1537


lol, thats the exact same score i got on my EVGA 680 @1337 on the core. Mine isn't on the list as i took the photo in the wrong place and then found out that if you don't make the top 30 you don't get added so haven't bothered to run it again with the right photo. But i believe you can't disable Tess in Nvidia drivers anyway.


----------



## DimmyK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jacedaface*
> 
> lol, thats the exact same score i got on my EVGA 680 @1337 on the core. Mine isn't on the list as i took the photo in the wrong place and then found out that if you don't make the top 30 you don't get added so haven't bothered to run it again with the right photo. But i believe you can't disable Tess in Nvidia drivers anyway.


What are the odds







Looks like you got yourself a great clocker also. I am not seeing many people hitting 1.3+ on 680s. Damn those locked voltages, I want my money back, you hear me NVDA?!?!?.







J/K, I'm pretty happy with it as it is, although voltage control would be nice.


----------



## jacedaface

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DimmyK*
> 
> What are the odds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like you got yourself a great clocker also. I am not seeing many people hitting 1.3+ on 680s. Damn those locked voltages, I want my money back, you hear me NVDA?!?!?.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J/K, I'm pretty happy with it as it is, although voltage control would be nice.


Isn't it also you that has the stock boost of 1137? As that is my stock boost speed, think we both posted on that boost speed thread back a month ago.


----------



## DimmyK

Yeah, that's the highest I saw mine boosting at stock. BTW, I just ordered ASUS DCUII (the triple slot monster)... Love those coolers. So it's a good possibility my 1.3 EVGA soon will be in F/S section. Depending on how good OC is on ASUS. If it's at least 1250, I'll keep new card. I'd take lower acoustics over 80Mhz easily.


----------



## jacedaface

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DimmyK*
> 
> Yeah, that's the highest I saw mine boosting at stock. BTW, I just ordered ASUS DCUII (the triple slot monster)... Love those coolers. So it's a good possibility my 1.3 EVGA soon will be in F/S section. Depending on how good OC is on ASUS. If it's at least 1250, I'll keep new card. I'd take lower acoustics over 80Mhz easily.


If i had the money SLi, your card and my card would kick butt. Maybe ill win the lottery tomorrow night. lol, good luck with the ASUS man.


----------



## Pgcmoore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jacedaface*
> 
> Isn't it also you that has the stock boost of 1137? As that is my stock boost speed, think we both posted on that boost speed thread back a month ago.


Actually they should boost to 1150 stock (listed) for signature sc's (EVGA) I got 2 , One boosts to 1137 the other to 1175 at default settings
Sent to support ticket to EVGA, no word yet on a response to why.


----------



## jacedaface

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pgcmoore*
> 
> Actually they should boost to 1150 stock (listed) for signature sc's (EVGA) I got 2 , One boosts to 1137 the other to 1175 at default settings
> Sent to support ticket to EVGA, no word yet on a response to why.


Our EVGA's are standard release day Ref cards (not SC's...).


----------



## Pgcmoore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jacedaface*
> 
> Our EVGA's are standard release day Ref cards (not SC's...).


Thats kinda strange then, or you got a good one! There supposed to default to 1058!


----------



## jacedaface

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pgcmoore*
> 
> Thats kinda strange then, or you got a good one! There supposed to default to 1058!


Yep almost none of them only boost to the default 1058. But yes me and DimmeyK are two of the extra lucky one's.


----------



## DimmyK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jacedaface*
> 
> If i had the money SLi, your card and my card would kick butt. Maybe ill win the lottery tomorrow night. lol, good luck with the ASUS man.


Thanks. Two of these most definitely would kick some serious behind. I hope I win the silicon lottery with ASUS again too. It has beefed up VRMs and 6+8pin power connectors, hopefully it will help with OC along with awesome cooler. Just got the tracking #, the card was shipped.


----------



## Pgcmoore

LOL, we are all lucky!! They are all awesome cards!


----------



## DimmyK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pgcmoore*
> 
> Thats kinda strange then, or you got a good one! There supposed to default to 1058!


1058 (that boost they list in specs) is the minimum guaranteed boost clocks, no matter other variables. Worst case scenario. Depending on power/temps/load/current alignment of stars/weather card could boost higher. How high depends on quality of the chip and everything else (I think the star alignment gets taken into account, no?)


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Here's my overclocked result:
> *Majin SSJ Eric --- Intel Core i7 3960X / 4800 Mhz ---- MSI R7970 Lightning CF / 1225MHz / 1400MHz ---- 108.0 ---- 2720*


Challenge won.









jcde7ago --- Intel i7 3930k / 4700 Mhz ---- nVidia GeForce GTX 690 / 1055 Mhz / 1652 Mhz / 1160 Mhz ---- 109.1 ---- 2749



And that's with 100 Mhz less CPU clock speed.










EDIT: CDMAN, please update my scores whenever you get around to it, no rush or anything....much appreciated!


----------



## Pgcmoore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DimmyK*
> 
> 1058 (I think the star alignment gets taken into account, no?)


LOL, "dude, so you gonna pass that doobie or what?" (Road Trip)


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago*
> 
> Challenge won.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jcde7ago --- Intel i7 3930k / 4700 Mhz ---- nVidia GeForce GTX 690 / 1055 Mhz / 1652 Mhz / 1160 Mhz ---- 109.1 ---- 2749
> 
> And that's with 100 Mhz less CPU clock speed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: CDMAN, please update my scores whenever you get around to it, no rush or anything....much appreciated!


Lol, congrats!


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Lol, congrats!


But he's almost 500 off quakers score?


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Yeah, beating me is not a big deal. I suck at OCing these cards....


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> But he's almost 500 off quakers score?


Err..I wasn't gunning for a top spot. This was just a run with a modest OC, not my max OC. Not to mention, we all know that Kepler will fall behind in memory bandwidth compared to GCN, and that mem. speed actually matters a LOT in Heaven, so I need a higher mem. OC to get better scores (300+ on my mem. core is not the max - some people can hit 700+). Kepler also downclocks the boost OC once 70c is breached, so I need to get this card underwater since it lowers my speed during Heaven. We also can't raise volts with Kepler right now, and if we could, it'd be an entirely different ballgame.

quakermass appears to have some golden 7970s as well, as his OC is fairly high compared to other CF 7970s i've seen.

Besides, let's not pretend like we're shocked that a 690 isn't actually putting the beatdown on a 7970 CF/680 SLI set up in the long run - those should still be a bit ahead unless they're absolutely horrible, crap cards that cannot OC. 690 by default has almost a 100Mhz lower clock/starting speed stock compared to 680s, because of the adherence to TDP and temps. Still a beast for what it does as a dual-GPU card, and besides, it's not like I bought it because I wanted to get off on my Heaven scores.


----------



## tsm106

His clocks aren't that rare lol. My trifire clocks higher, a lot higher. There are a few guys that clock 1350/1800. Now that is getting to the nosebleed golden color.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Yeah, beating me is not a big deal. I suck at OCing these cards....


Man, if I could get my hands on your cards.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> His clocks aren't that rare lol. My trifire clocks higher, a lot higher. There are a few guys that clock 1350/1800. Now that is getting to the nosebleed golden color.
> Man, if I could get my hands on your cards.


I wish I could get you to set them up right for me!


----------



## Stateless

Greetings all..here is my submition:



Stateless----I73930/4.6----Evga GTX-690 x2 (SLI)----1035/na/1627----174.6----4398


----------



## Jayek

Jayek --- i5 3570K / 4.3GHz --- Gigabyte GTX 680 Windforce OC / 1300MHz / 1552MHz --- 53.8 --- 1355


----------



## Stateless

I think I am posting my memory speed wrong...what is the best way to check it? I was using the speed which evga posted for my card which is 6008mhz and then added my offset to get my number, but looking at the others I know I am posting it wrong.

Thanks!


----------



## Jayek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stateless*
> 
> I think I am posting my memory speed wrong...what is the best way to check it? I was using the speed which evga posted for my card which is 6008mhz and then added my offset to get my number, but looking at the others I know I am posting it wrong.
> Thanks!


Use GPU-Z


----------



## Stateless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayek*
> 
> Use GPU-Z


Thank you. Corrected my entry as well.

Much appreciated!


----------



## jcde7ago

New highest run for me:

jcde7ago --- Intel i7 3930k / 4700 Mhz ---- nVidia GeForce GTX 690 / 1035 Mhz / 1852 Mhz / 1150 Mhz ---- 112.5 ---- 2833



Only behind EvTron's 680's in SLI as far as Kepler 2-card SLIs are concerned, and 10th overall...no complaints here....


----------



## kemsoff

Kemsoff --- Intel i7 3930k / 3.2ghz (stock) ---- eVGA nVidia GTX 690, 1057Mhz / 1852 / 1162 ---- 108.8 ---- 2742


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Dang, thats two 690's beating me now! Guess its time to get serious with my cards!


----------



## kemsoff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Dang, thats two 690's beating me now! Guess its time to get serious with my cards!


Its all in good fun


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kemsoff*
> 
> Its all in good fun


Of course!


----------



## Zachariah

Zachariah --- i7-3770K/4.6GHz ---- PowerColor 7950 Crossfire, 1275/1450 ---- 111.2 ---- 2802



Sorry for the small screenshot, will continue tweaking and resubmit later!


----------



## jcfsusmc

jcfsusmc --- AMD FX-8150/4.4Ghz --- eVGA GTX-470 SLI, 858/[email protected] --- 65.5 --- 1651



Best AMD nVidia 4XX SLI on OCN.


----------



## TurboMach1

new build time to get back into top 30









TurboMach1 --- i7 3820 / 4.3ghz ---- Tri GTX480, 865mhz / 1730 / 1900 ---- 105.3FPS ---- 2652


----------



## Arizonian

Member Name - *Arizonian*
Processor / Speed - *i7 3770 / 4.3Ghz*
GPU Name - *GTX 690*
Base Core *1045* / Memory *1602* / *1150* Boost
FPS86

*@1920x1080P*


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Member Name - *Arizonian*
> Processor / Speed - *i7 3770 / 4.3Ghz*
> GPU Name - *GTX 690*
> Base Core *1045* / Memory *1602* / *1150* Boost
> FPS


Did you get your 690 or is this some sort of place holder?


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Did you get your 690 or is this some sort of place holder?


I updated the post. It was late last night last bench and it was done at 1920x1080p when it should have been @1680x1050 full screen. So I over did it. I posted the bench pic anyway now.


----------



## kemsoff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> I updated the post. It was late last night last bench and it was done at 1920x1080p when it should have been @1680x1050 full screen. So I over did it. I posted the bench pic anyway now.


Your still going to need to change your screen shot. Has to be in heaven on the stone walkway our it won't count according to the OP


----------



## BradleyW

Anyone with 670/680's having stuttering?


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Anyone with 670/680's having stuttering?


Not the right thread for the question....but on my single 680 on second rig....not one bit with 1228 Mhz Core over clock.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kemsoff*
> 
> Your still going to need to change your screen shot. Has to be in heaven on the stone walkway our it won't count according to the OP


Thanks post was updated.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Not the right thread for the question....but on my single 680 on second rig....not one bit with 1228 Mhz Core over clock.
> Thanks post was updated.


Used Vsync?


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Used Vsync?


Never V-Sync - not even adaptive V-sync.

I also saw you posted this question on the 680 club forum. That's the best place for it. Also the questions was asked before on that thread and the concensus is there is no micro stutter on single 680's. Can't speak of 670's but that I find it hard to belive that to be the case on single GPU.

Micro stutter happens when two cards sharing the work load on rendering one frame at a time back and forth are out of sync with each other. Hence why a tri-sli alleviates this phenomena and has less micro-stutter if at all over two cards whether crossfire or SLI.

When a single card is getting micro stutter - it's due to an over clock set too high that hasn't crashed yet.


----------



## EKfine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pgcmoore*
> 
> Actually they should boost to 1150 stock (listed) for signature sc's (EVGA) I got 2 , One boosts to 1137 the other to 1175 at default settings
> Sent to support ticket to EVGA, no word yet on a response to why.


my evga ref card (non sc) boost @1189 default settings. and it can only go 1260/7200 max oc.


----------



## Zachariah

Zachariah --- i7-3770K/4.6GHz ---- PowerColor 7950 Crossfire, 1270/1800 ---- 115.7 ---- 2915


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Never V-Sync - not even adaptive V-sync.
> I also saw you posted this question on the 680 club forum. That's the best place for it. Also the questions was asked before on that thread and the concensus is there is no micro stutter on single 680's. Can't speak of 670's but that I find it hard to belive that to be the case on single GPU.
> Micro stutter happens when two cards sharing the work load on rendering one frame at a time back and forth are out of sync with each other. Hence why a tri-sli alleviates this phenomena and has less micro-stutter if at all over two cards whether crossfire or SLI.
> When a single card is getting micro stutter - it's due to an over clock set too high that hasn't crashed yet.


There seems to be countless reports of micro stutter on single 680's. 670's seem fine. Only had 1 case so far.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> There seems to be countless reports of micro stutter on single 680's. 670's seem fine. Only had 1 case so far.


Over clocking learning curve where base core is too high when GPU boost kicks in, I can see that. I'm in the 680 club and not being discussed as an issue and why your not getting response there regarding this.

Also if you're getting this micro stutter only on 60 Hz v-sync then I suggest you turn off v-sync in the game software and enable it through the Nvidia Control Panel 'adaptive v-sync' instead. Much improved version of v-sync for Nvidia users.

P.S. the 690 I purchased is doing great. It comes with a feature called 'frame metering' which addresses micro stutter better than to seperate 680's.









Also I'm done responding in this benching thread off topic. Thread getting derailed.


----------



## ASUSfreak

Darn... I was on place 24 for soooo long with my GTX470's


----------



## Evtron

Evtron - - - 3770K / 4.7Ghz - - - - Nvidia GTX 680 SLI, 1255 / 2510 / 3350 - - - - 15.2 - - - - 2903


----------



## drjon

drjon - - - 3930K / 4.5Ghz - - - - AMD Radeon 7970 quadfire, 1300 / 1750 - - - - 208.6 - - - - 5255


----------



## TurboMach1

lol talk about epeen. thats awesome


----------



## drjon

thanks....


----------



## kpforce1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drjon*
> 
> drjon - - - 3930K / 4.5Ghz - - - - AMD Radeon 7970 quadfire, 1300 / 1750 - - - - 208.6 - - - - 5255


Holy crap.... lol







I'm still running a quadfire setup.... mine just aren't as fast haha


----------



## Besty

Besty --- 3960k 4.9GHZ ---- 3 x XFX 7970, 1235/1575 ---- 169.5 fps ---- 4269


----------



## Besty

My two card score.

Besty --- 3960k 4.9GHZ ---- 2 x XFX 7970, 1285/1850 ---- 125.3 fps ---- 3155


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drjon*
> 
> drjon - - - 3930K / 4.5Ghz - - - - AMD Radeon 7970 quadfire, 1300 / 1750 - - - - 208.6 - - - - 5255


^^Top of the leaderboard here.

What is your rig setup btw? It's a big score but your scaling just took a dump. Each 7970 should net roughly 1500 points and well as far as I could test (only have three cards) this has been so. You're barely getting half of what the 4th card should net you.

When I had quad Caymans, the scaling was as I mentioned, pretty even from two to four cards with a slight decline in scaling % as you added cards.


----------



## Sapientia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drjon*
> 
> drjon - - - 3930K / 4.5Ghz - - - - AMD Radeon 7970 quadfire, 1300 / 1750 - - - - 208.6 - - - - 5255











We have a winner.


----------



## drjon

Thanks, tsm106, for your comments, much appreciated. I'm pretty new to this game; rig is in a Mountain Mods case and is water cooled with dual MCP 655 pumps, EK blocks on CPU, motherboard and GPUs, three GTX Extreme 480 rads and one GTZ 360 and 31 fans - using push-pull on the rads. I keep the noise down by running all the fans through two Lamptron FC9 controllers. I see your point on the scaling but not sure how to address this. When I am folding, the load spreads evenly between the GPUs and the PPD count for each GPU is very similar - so it seems that the scaling is not an issue there. I also have discovered that I can overclock the GPUs much further while folding compared to the 3D graphic benchmarks. Any ideas would be welcome.


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drjon*
> 
> Thanks, tsm106, for your comments, much appreciated. I'm pretty new to this game; rig is in a Mountain Mods case and is water cooled with dual MCP 655 pumps, EK blocks on CPU, motherboard and GPUs, three GTX Extreme 480 rads and one GTZ 360 and 31 fans - using push-pull on the rads. I keep the noise down by running all the fans through two Lamptron FC9 controllers. I see your point on the scaling but not sure how to address this. When I am folding, the load spreads evenly between the GPUs and the PPD count for each GPU is very similar - so it seems that the scaling is not an issue there. I also have discovered that I can overclock the GPUs much further while folding compared to the 3D graphic benchmarks. Any ideas would be welcome.


What I meant was, what cpu/mb/ram/etc. When you have the time, fill out your sig rig.

For the scaling, you should run the bench on 1, then 2 then 3 cards respectively to see if you are getting the scaling you should be. If not, you can see where the break down happens, etc. Your cards' core/mem clocks are great as is, so I'm expecting the problem lies elsewhere.


----------



## drjon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> What I meant was, what cpu/mb/ram/etc. When you have the time, fill out your sig rig.
> For the scaling, you should run the bench on 1, then 2 then 3 cards respectively to see if you are getting the scaling you should be. If not, you can see where the break down happens, etc. Your cards' core/mem clocks are great as is, so I'm expecting the problem lies elsewhere.


OK, now I understand! Rig is based on ASUS X79 Rampage IV Extreme, with 32GB of Corsair DDR3 RAM at 2133Mhz, 2 x Intel 520 240GB SSDs, 3 x 2TB Western Digital Black HDs. Good idea to try 1,2,3 and then 4 cards - thanks, will let you know results. Thanks again.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drjon*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> What I meant was, what cpu/mb/ram/etc. When you have the time, fill out your sig rig.
> For the scaling, you should run the bench on 1, then 2 then 3 cards respectively to see if you are getting the scaling you should be. If not, you can see where the break down happens, etc. Your cards' core/mem clocks are great as is, so I'm expecting the problem lies elsewhere.
> 
> 
> 
> OK, now I understand! Rig is based on ASUS X79 Rampage IV Extreme, with 32GB of Corsair DDR3 RAM at 2133Mhz, 2 x Intel 520 240GB SSDs, 3 x 2TB Western Digital Black HDs. Good idea to try 1,2,3 and then 4 cards - thanks, will let you know results. Thanks again.
Click to expand...

Damn thats an epic rig. I agree with tsm, fill out your sig rig so we can all drool


----------



## kpforce1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Damn thats an epic rig. I agree with tsm, fill out your sig rig so we can all drool










+1 to that


----------



## drjon

Thanks for the comments, all appreciated; have tried to fill out the sig rig - photos in due course.


----------



## lightsout

Very nice man, I have to lol at $600 worth of gentle typhoons. Thats crazy.


----------



## tsm106

LOL, that's a lot of ear bleeding fans.

Are your temps are good?

I currently run 3 7970s + 3820 off a single rx480/rx240/rx120 with ap15s in push and temps are good, cards top out 52c max. If I add another 7970... I will need another 200w -ish of cooling from somewhere. Hmm. Now begins the clever hunt for more wattage dissipation. I'm going to fashion a swing out bracket to hold a 240 above the mem slots. That will make 9 ap15s.


----------



## drjon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> LOL, that's a lot of ear bleeding fans.
> Are your temps are good?
> I currently run 3 7970s + 3820 off a single rx480/rx240/rx120 with ap15s in push and temps are good, cards top out 52c max. If I add another 7970... I will need another 200w -ish of cooling from somewhere. Hmm. Now begins the clever hunt for more wattage dissipation. I'm going to fashion a swing out bracket to hold a 240 above the mem slots. That will make 9 ap15s.


The temps on the GPUs are very good I think, and stay within 40-45 degC even after folding for several hours. The CPU tends to run hotter and temps are in the range of 55-60. What is your view on my temps?

Of course, as for those bloody fans, thereby hangs a rather long and frustrating tale. They are far too loud and this was a major issue (design mistake) for me...but...after a lot of messing around, I finally sorted out a nice solution with the two FC9 controllers. The temps I quoted are with the fans at around 2K or just below (pumps are also on one of the FC9s) - at 3K RPM I would say that the temps were 3-5 degs less all round. One thing I learnt but which I'm sure you guys all know, is that ambient temperature is the most critical issue - that more than fan speed or pump speed appears to move the temps up or down the most. Water has an amazing capacity to dissipate energy (specific heat coefficient) - finally I found a use for my Physics degree...you may find that getting rid of the extra 200W is not as difficult as you think.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drjon*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> LOL, that's a lot of ear bleeding fans.
> Are your temps are good?
> I currently run 3 7970s + 3820 off a single rx480/rx240/rx120 with ap15s in push and temps are good, cards top out 52c max. If I add another 7970... I will need another 200w -ish of cooling from somewhere. Hmm. Now begins the clever hunt for more wattage dissipation. I'm going to fashion a swing out bracket to hold a 240 above the mem slots. That will make 9 ap15s.
> 
> 
> 
> The temps on the GPUs are very good I think, and stay within 40-45 degC even after folding for several hours. The CPU tends to run hotter and temps are in the range of 55-60. What is your view on my temps?
> 
> Of course, as for those bloody fans, thereby hangs a rather long and frustrating tale. They are far too loud and this was a major issue (design mistake) for me...but...after a lot of messing around, I finally sorted out a nice solution with the two FC9 controllers. The temps I quoted are with the fans at around 2K or just below (pumps are also on one of the FC9s) - at 3K RPM I would say that the temps were 3-5 degs less all round. One thing I learnt but which I'm sure you guys all know, is that ambient temperature is the most critical issue - that more than fan speed or pump speed appears to move the temps up or down the most. Water has an amazing capacity to dissipate energy (specific heat coefficient) - finally I found a use for my Physics degree...you may find that getting rid of the extra 200W is not as difficult as you think.
Click to expand...

I would say temps are pretty awesome. Especially on the cpu.


----------



## drjon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Very nice man, I have to lol at $600 worth of gentle typhoons. Thats crazy.


You are absolutely right, it was and is crazy but luckily I have tamed this dragon with two FC9 controllers - prior to that my family were threatening to evict me and the Mother Ship, and I was ready to be taken away in the Mother Ship by aliens.

Based on subsequent research I should have done first, the AP-15s are evidently a much better choice than the AP-29s.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Back on-topic!









*Majin SSJ Eric --- Intel Core i7 3960X / 4.8GHz ---- 2 x MSI R7970 Lightnings , 1220MHz / 1505MHz ---- 114.9 FPS ---- 2895*


----------



## grifers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Back on-topic!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Majin SSJ Eric --- Intel Core i7 3960X / 4.8GHz ---- 2 x MSI R7970 Lightnings , 1220MHz / 1505MHz ---- 114.9 FPS ---- 2895*


That is a Beast's







.

I still waiting for 7990


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drjon*
> 
> you may find that getting rid of the extra 200W is not as difficult as you think.


It's pretty easy with a monstro caselabs, but it's not so easy staying inside the confines of a 700D in the context of cooling a hot chip and 3/4 very high clocked cards. I'm managing low 50c on 3 cards on less than half of your surface area with low speed rads. Try cooling what you have and take away two of your 480s.









Thus when I add a 4th 7970, scratches head... I'm already tapped out. I'm gonna have to get clever and stick something in there somewhere, like magic.


----------



## Arizonian

Arizonian --- i7 3770 / 4.5 Ghz ---- GTX 690 1045 Core / 1602 Memory ---- 97.1 FPS ---- 2447 Score



Im not entirely confident that I got the best score I could with my i7 3770K. I've only had both CPU & GPU for less than a week and don't have the support in my settings being optimized as I feel I'm holding myself back being n00bish from a true score. In any rate here it is.

*CPU-Z Validation Link*


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Amazing how much better 7970's do in this bench than 680's....


----------



## Arizonian

Synthetic benches are not Keplers strong suit that much I will concur. We cant keep a constant OC in the areas that arent graphically demanding on the GPU due to dynamic over clocking behind the scenes.

Wish thier was a gaming bench off thread. That's where Kepler shines.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Synthetic benches are not Keplers strong suit that much I will concur. We cant keep a constant OC in the areas that arent graphically demanding on the GPU due to dynamic over clocking behind the scenes.
> Wish thier was a gaming bench off thread. That's where Kepler shines.


I dunno, Kepler does great in 3dmark...


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Synthetic benches are not Keplers strong suit that much I will concur. We cant keep a constant OC in the areas that arent graphically demanding on the GPU due to dynamic over clocking behind the scenes.
> Wish thier was a gaming bench off thread. That's where Kepler shines.


What the...? Kepler does pretty damn good in the king of synthetic benches aka 3dmark. Heaven is 3d engine based more game like if you will unlike 3dmark.


----------



## error-id10t

Not keeping up with the newer cards anymore and the 2nd card isn't as good as the first but ..

error-id10t --- 2600k / 5010 --- 580 SLI, 975 / 1950 / 2100 ---- 87.5 ---- 2205


----------



## Sapientia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Synthetic benches are not Keplers strong suit that much I will concur. We cant keep a constant OC in the areas that arent graphically demanding on the GPU due to dynamic over clocking behind the scenes.
> Wish thier was a gaming bench off thread. That's where Kepler shines.


This is more semi-synthetic. It's a real engine that games can be made from, just no notable ones have been made. (I think there's a tower defense?)
How does GPU boost change with multiple GPUs? Do they all boost to the lowest common denominator? Or do they boost to different speeds?

I'm all up for a single gpu list. No way my one card can crack this list


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sapientia*
> 
> This is more semi-synthetic. It's a real engine that games can be made from, just no notable ones have been made. (I think there's a tower defense?)
> How does GPU boost change with multiple GPUs? Do they all boost to the lowest common denominator? Or do they boost to different speeds?
> I'm all up for a single gpu list. No way my one card can crack this list


On 3DMark11 and Heaven benchmarks I can run them independantly. GPU #2 does better than GPU #1 for me.

In games I need to sync them or I get lines across the game. However when I look at max Core clocks achieved even when synced GPU #2 does 26 Mhz better.

So far my stable over clock testing thus far is *Base 1145 MHz Core* and *1552 MHz Memory* gaming. Max GPU Boost on Core GPU #1 *1175 MHz* and GPU #2 *1201 MHz*. So the dynamic over clocking on the two GPU's differ.


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kemsoff*
> 
> Has to be in heaven on the stone walkway our it won't count according to the OP


But he says it's to check tesselation, you can see this from the screenshots many have provided without the background there (ie mine).


----------



## kemsoff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> But he says it's to check tesselation, you can see this from the screenshots many have provided without the background there (ie mine).


The reason I assumed it was asked for was without the stone walkway its just some text, could easily be photoshopped to say extreme when it was never on to begin with. That was why I guess he asked, so you could actually see the stone and verify it was on

I dunno, either way I was just pointing at the OP


----------



## BradleyW

How are you all able to overclock your 7970's so far? CCC limits the core to 1125Mhz?


----------



## jacedaface

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> How are you all able to overclock your 7970's so far? CCC limits the core to 1125Mhz?


I asume Afterburner.


----------



## drjon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> It's pretty easy with a monstro caselabs, but it's not so easy staying inside the confines of a 700D in the context of cooling a hot chip and 3/4 very high clocked cards. I'm managing low 50c on 3 cards on less than half of your surface area with low speed rads. Try cooling what you have and take away two of your 480s.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thus when I add a 4th 7970, scratches head... I'm already tapped out. I'm gonna have to get clever and stick something in there somewhere, like magic.


Understood, if you have limited space inside the case, then that is a major constraint. My three 480s are actually mounted outside on top of the case, with push-pull fans, the push fans being inside the case, and the others outside of course. Unfortunately, I have no magic for you, but I am thinking about it. Now if you could somehow feed your reservoir with very cold water, you wouldn't need any more surface area....not sure how practical that is for you.


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Synthetic benches are not Keplers strong suit that much I will concur. We cant keep a constant OC in the areas that arent graphically demanding on the GPU due to dynamic over clocking behind the scenes.
> Wish thier was a gaming bench off thread. That's where Kepler shines.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> I dunno, Kepler does great in 3dmark...


My cards always throttle down in the first graphics test, usually 20-30mhz I think (haven't checked in a while, but I know it always happens). And it's from the first test using so much power. The cards hit the 132% power limit in the first test, but not the other 3. I wonder what it is about that first test that makes it use so much more power? All 3 subsequent graphics tests use the full clock speed, temps don't have anywhere near enough time to get near 70C in any of the 4.


----------



## khemist

khemist --- 2500k / 4.8GHz ---- GTX 680, 1350 / 2700 / 3402 ---- 61.3 ---- 1544


----------



## jacedaface

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *khemist*
> 
> 
> khemist --- 2500k / 4.6GHz ---- GTX 680, 1350 / 2700 / 3402 ---- 61.3 ---- 1544


Congrats
First single 680 I've seen thats topped me and DimmyK's. You are 0.3fps ahead! Doh. Lol


----------



## lightsout

Thats a pretty nice clock what 680 is that?


----------



## khemist

Thank, i can run some bencharks that are no so stressful at 1370 boost like 3dMark 11 but not heaven so 1350 is what i use on everything.


----------



## khemist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Thats a pretty nice clock what 680 is that?


It's a Palit card, the cheapest one i could find on release.


----------



## DimmyK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *khemist*
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/21/61684307.jpg/
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> khemist --- 2500k / 4.8GHz ---- GTX 680, 1350 / 2700 / 3402 ---- 61.3 ---- 1544


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jacedaface*
> 
> Congrats
> First single 680 I've seen thats topped me and DimmyK's. You are 0.3fps ahead! Doh. Lol


Lol please accept my congratulations as well! Awesome job







I decided to sell my prized EVGA, keeping new Asus. Even though its nowhere near 1.3Ghz, it's virtually silent and that is just too awesome.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *khemist*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Thats a pretty nice clock what 680 is that?
> 
> 
> 
> It's a Palit card, the cheapest one i could find on release.
Click to expand...

Wow your stoked.


----------



## khemist

Yeah, i would have kept this one even if it wasn't so good and the fact that it was the cheapest around makes it even sweeter.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Man I wish the cooling of the TFIV's was a little better. I was headed for an epic score but as soon as the top card hits 84C I get artifacts. Just two more stages to go too! Looks like I may be at the temperature limit with these cards:

*Majin SSJ Eric --- Intel Core i7 3960X / 4800 MHz ---- 2 x MSI R7970 Lightnings CF, 1215 MHz Core / 1750 MHz Memory ---- 118.3 FPS ---- 2979*



I ain't quitting until I hit 3000!


----------



## PrincetonM

AMD has compromised benchmarks like this with their built in tessellation driver cheat that is enabled by default. "AMD Optimised" is auto enable through the Catalyst and it boost fps in games as well as benchmarks. When the GTX 680 released, 99.9% of reviews that ran Heaven Bench had the GTX 680 on top by a couple hundred points. I suspect the users on this forum are completely turning off or toning down tessellation in AMD Catalyst to boost their scores. The samething happens in 3DMark11. The top 100 is filled with i7-3960K Quad 7970's bench runs with Tessellation turned off. Good thing futuremark caught on and invalidated the scores when you look at the actual bench run.








GTX 680 overclock or not is the fastest single gpu on the market until HD 8000 or GK110.
Carry on with your unfair unbalanced bench "competition"


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Joke's on you dude, I completely uninstalled CCC in the Control Panel. Besides, that's the reason the OP stated that the screen shots have to be taken on the cobblestone road section. Pretty easy to see for yourself whether tess is enabled or not. Face it, the 7970's are much stronger in Heaven 3.0 than the 680's are and they scale better in 3+ card configurations. The 680's are better in 3DMark11 (with 1 or 2 cards that is)....


----------



## DimmyK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PrincetonM*
> 
> AMD has comprimised benchmarks like this with their built in tessellation driver cheat that is enabled by default. "AMD Optimised" is auto enable through the Catalyst and it boost fps in games as well as benchmarks. When the GTX 680 released, 99.9% of reviews that ran Heaven Bench had the GTX 680 on top by a couple hundred points. I suspect the users on this forum are completely turning off or toning down tessellation in AMD Catalyst to boost their scores. The samething happens in 3DMark11. The top 100 is filled with i7-3960K Quad 7970's bench runs with Tessellation turned off. Good thing futuremark caught on and invalidated the scores when you look at the actual bench run.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GTX 680 overclock or not is the fastest single gpu on the market until HD 8000 or GK110.
> Carry on with your unfair unbalanced bench "competition"


So just like that, you come in and accuse every AMD user here of cheating in your first post? Way to go buddy, work on gaining that respect you deserve... Oh, wait...


----------



## PrincetonM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Joke's on you dude, I completely uninstalled CCC in the Control Panel. Besides, that's the reason the OP stated that the screen shots have to be taken on the cobblestone road section. Pretty easy to see for yourself whether tess is enabled or not. Face it, the 7970's are much stronger in Heaven 3.0 than the 680's are and they scale better in 3+ card configurations. The 680's are better in 3DMark11 (with 1 or 2 cards that is)....


Here is a link to the top scores in 3DMark11. *ALL* of those scores you see have been invalidated because of the driver cheat. The top score for Quad GTX 680 blows away the top quad 7970 score that hasnt been invalidated for tessellation.

http://3dmark.com/search?resultTypeId=232&linkedDisplayAdapters=0&searchKey=1337183912943&cpuModelId=0&chipsetId=0

Maybe, just maybe if amd put more emphasis on their architecture instead of driver short cuts they would fair much better head to head with Nvidia.









Don't attack the messanger, I'm only stating the truth.


----------



## PrincetonM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DimmyK*
> 
> So just like that, you come in and accuse every AMD user here of cheating in your first post? Way to go buddy, work on gaining that respect you deserve... Oh, wait...


I'm not accusing anyone of cheating. I'm just saying that this "competiton" is comprimised because the AMD users have the option to modify or remove tessellation, while the Nvidia guys don't. There is no clear cut way of knowing for sure until unigne implements something similar to what 3DMark11 has.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

*I thought I already stated that the 680's were stronger in 3DMark11???* All I can do is refer to the guys I know here and the numbers they are getting. I only know a couple of guys with quad 680's and they both have said that the scaling was bad above two cards.

You're not "stating the truth", you're trolling AMD users and violating the TOS.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PrincetonM*
> 
> I'm not accusing anyone of cheating. I'm just saying that this "competiton" is comprimised because the AMD users have the option to modify or remove tessellation, while the Nvidia guys don't. There is no clear cut way of knowing for sure until unigne implements something similar to what 3DMark11 has.


Dude, everybody here is well aware of the AMD tess cheats but we are mature enough to operate on the honor system. I could videotape a run of Heaven for you proving that I don't even have CCC installed on my computer but I simply can't be bothered to respond to you any further. Believe whatever you want to believe but please refrain from calling OCN member liars and cheaters...


----------



## DimmyK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PrincetonM*
> 
> I'm not accusing anyone of cheating. I'm just saying that this "competiton" is comprimised because the AMD users have the option to modify or remove tessellation, while the Nvidia guys don't. There is no clear cut way of knowing for sure until unigne implements something similar to what 3DMark11 has.


You aren't?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PrincetonM*
> 
> AMD has comprimised benchmarks like this with their built in tessellation driver cheat that is enabled by default. "AMD Optimised" is auto enable through the Catalyst and it boost fps in games as well as benchmarks. When the GTX 680 released, 99.9% of reviews that ran Heaven Bench had the GTX 680 on top by a couple hundred points. I suspect *the users on this forum are completely turning off or toning down tessellation in AMD Catalyst to boost their scores*. The samething happens in 3DMark11. The top 100 is filled with i7-3960K Quad 7970's bench runs with Tessellation turned off. Good thing futuremark caught on and invalidated the scores when you look at the actual bench run.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GTX 680 overclock or not is the fastest single gpu on the market until HD 8000 or GK110.
> Carry on with your unfair unbalanced bench "competition"


Isn't that direct accusation towards all AMD users? It sure looks like one to me. As for knowing, isn't everyone here required to provide a screenshot with gobllestones to show applied level of tesselation for their scores to be accepted? Did you even read OP?


----------



## PrincetonM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> *I thought I already stated that the 680's were stronger in 3DMark11???* All I can do is refer to the guys I know here and the numbers they are getting. I only know a couple of guys with quad 680's and they both have said that the scaling was bad above two cards.
> You're not "stating the truth", you're trolling AMD users and violating the TOS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude, everybody here is well aware of the AMD tess cheats but we are mature enough to operate on the honor system. I could videotape a run of Heaven for you proving that I don't even have CCC installed on my computer but I simply can't be bothered to respond to you any further. Believe whatever you want to believe but please refrain from calling OCN member liars and cheaters...


You're being immature and bitter over my comments. Never did I once call you a liar or cheater. you're simply trying to deflect because I bring up a valid point. The naked eye is unable to see all of the intricacies of tessellation in a screen shot so dont be silly. Secondly, until all benchers are on equal footing, this competition will be considered compromised and invalid.


----------



## DaXxJaPxX

edit: disregard, im an idiot lol.

i'll be posting my results soon


----------



## Sapientia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> On 3DMark11 and Heaven benchmarks I can run them independantly. GPU #2 does better than GPU #1 for me.
> In games I need to sync them or I get lines across the game. However when I look at max Core clocks achieved even when synced GPU #2 does 26 Mhz better.
> So far my stable over clock testing thus far is *Base 1145 MHz Core* and *1552 MHz Memory* gaming. Max GPU Boost on Core GPU #1 *1175 MHz* and GPU #2 *1201 MHz*. So the dynamic over clocking on the two GPU's differ.


Wow. It oc's well.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> How are you all able to overclock your 7970's so far? CCC limits the core to 1125Mhz?


If you enable range enhancement, the core limit becomes 1850Mhz, with the memory limit becoming 2750Mhz.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PrincetonM*
> 
> AMD has compromised benchmarks like this with their built in tessellation driver cheat that is enabled by default. "AMD Optimised" is auto enable through the Catalyst and it boost fps in games as well as benchmarks. When the GTX 680 released, 99.9% of reviews that ran Heaven Bench had the GTX 680 on top by a couple hundred points. I suspect the users on this forum are completely turning off or toning down tessellation in AMD Catalyst to boost their scores. The samething happens in 3DMark11. The top 100 is filled with i7-3960K Quad 7970's bench runs with Tessellation turned off. Good thing futuremark caught on and invalidated the scores when you look at the actual bench run.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GTX 680 overclock or not is the fastest single gpu on the market until HD 8000 or GK110.
> Carry on with your unfair unbalanced bench "competition"


Must be a pretty neat trick, considering it doesn't look any different.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PrincetonM*
> 
> until all benchers are on equal footing, this competition will be considered compromised and invalid.


Good thing, now we all know that PrincetonM declares this competition invalid. What other proclamations would you like to make on your first day?


----------



## Sapientia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Good thing, now we all know that PrincetonM declares this competition invalid. What other proclamations would you like to make on your first day?


I would like to make a proclamation!









_I do hereby declare PrincetonM's jimmies to be in the 'rustled' state._


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PrincetonM*
> 
> Here is a link to the top scores in 3DMark11. *ALL* of those scores you see have been invalidated because of the driver cheat. The top score for Quad GTX 680 blows away the top quad 7970 score that hasnt been invalidated for tessellation.
> 
> http://3dmark.com/search?resultTypeId=232&linkedDisplayAdapters=0&searchKey=1337183912943&cpuModelId=0&chipsetId=0
> Maybe, just maybe if amd put more emphasis on their architecture instead of driver short cuts they would fair much better head to head with Nvidia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't attack the messanger, I'm only stating the truth.


Well, I'll admit I never looked at all the detail pages of the top 3dMark11 results. You're right about that though, all the top results are more or less cheating. What's the highest score on the list that doesn't cheat? Just wondering if you went through the list yet or not, if not then I can when I have more time.


----------



## amd655

Single GTX 480: 860/1720/1950


----------



## JPigg

soooooo basically he's mad because he got beat by alot of AMD users...


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JPigg*
> 
> soooooo basically he's mad because he got beat by alot of AMD users...


I'm sure that's the case.

Keep in mind folks, AMD does do well in Heaven due Nvidia inability to keep constant core I've learned. We'll take our lump in the synthetic benchmark. Excuses set aside they win.

Luckily it compares as well and in most cases better in real world gaming and what Nvidia owners should focus on unless all you do is bench. I can't imagine someone holding the performance level on a synthetic bench they can't play.

As for the poster claiming about the teeselation cheat, it's obvious it's his first post and those top members have been around OCN for quite some time and thier scores submitted more than credible from respected OCN members.

A loss is a loss.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Heaven is the one bench I can consistently beat 680's in so you better believe I'm gonna flaunt it! You guys are killing me in 3dmark11 with your 22k gpu scores!









Btw, the main reason I prefer synthetics and official benchmark tools is because the results can be compared. I really wish bf3 had a built in benchmark like crysis or metro....


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> Well, I'll admit I never looked at all the detail pages of the top 3dMark11 results. You're right about that though, all the top results are more or less cheating. What's the highest score on the list that doesn't cheat? Just wondering if you went through the list yet or not, if not then I can when I have more time.


These tess disabled runs are hwbot runs. Hwbot rules allow all driver changes. No one is cheating because you see right at the top it will not be counted for 3dmark. It would be cheating if someone tried to hide the fact that they disabled tess.









The rules of cdman's top 30 3dmark requires the 3dmark link so again, how do random tess disabled benches affect OUR own specific rules which CAN be verified?









Btw, the fastest validated score is over 30K, ie. with tess on. Anyways, it is damn easy to tell tess cheats too. You just add 2-3K points to the score.

As for this thread, rules stipulate the actual Heaven created screen of the tess heavy cobble path. Tess on or off is pretty darn self evident with the screen. Much ado about nothing...


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> These tess disabled runs are hwbot runs. Hwbot rules allow all driver changes. No one is cheating because you see right at the top it will not be counted for 3dmark. It would be cheating if someone tried to hide the fact that they disabled tess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The rules of cdman's top 30 3dmark requires the 3dmark link so again, how do random tess disabled benches affect OUR own specific rules which CAN be verified?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Btw, the fastest validated score is over 30K, ie. with tess on. Anyways, it is damn easy to tell tess cheats too. You just add 2-3K points to the score.
> As for this thread, rules stipulate the actual Heaven created screen of the tess heavy cobble path. Tess on or off is pretty darn self evident with the screen. Much ado about nothing...


Cool. Thanks for clearing that up for me. +rep









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Heaven is the one bench I can consistently beat 680's in so you better believe I'm gonna flaunt it! You guys are killing me in 3dmark11 with your 22k gpu scores!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Btw, the main reason I prefer synthetics and official benchmark tools is because the results can be compared. I really wish bf3 had a built in benchmark like crysis or metro....


I would think, based on my results, it would the other way around. I mean, just taking core clocks into account. Because my cards throttle down in the first 3dMark11 graphics test, but they stay at max the entire time Heaven is running, 99% usage at max clocks the whole way through.


----------



## MikeMike86

Mikemike86 --- i5 / 4.5ghz ---- Gtx480, 953 / 1906 / 2145 ---- 42.0 ---- 1058



Just a single card max runs, there any way to make it not pick up my on board graphics? Win7 just reinstalls it no matter what I change in system settings.


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MikeMike86*
> 
> Just a single card max runs, there any way to make it not pick up my on board graphics? Win7 just reinstalls it no matter what I change in system settings.


Nothing to change in the BIOS?


----------



## m3t4lh34d

4 GTX 680s boosting to around 1215-1260 on the highest core(since it's an EVGA SC+). The problem was the fact that the GPU usage was hovering around 70-80% most of the time, sometimes peaking up to 92% or so, but then dropping down to 45% in certain areas. I've only tested the 301.34 drivers with the hacked inf thus far, so idk if another driver would perform better. If someone knows, let me know and I'll try it. I can most certainly take 1st place with a little tweaking, but I expect far more than that with 4 680s. I hope Nvidia gets on their game with the drivers or I'll be adding another 7970 to my 3 other 7970s and switching to quad-fire. I'm asking $20 over retail for my 680s just so they don't sell right away here on OCN, which should hopefully give Nvidia enough time to get their act together. If not, once the first sells, I'll sell them all.

EDIT: Btw, does anyone know if tsm was using Lucid MVP at all, since he's running sandy?


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Besides, that's the reason the OP stated that the screen shots have to be taken on the cobblestone road section. Pretty easy to see for yourself whether tess is enabled or not.


I just tried and either I'm blind or something, I can't tell the difference. There is also no text that shows that Tesselation is enabled / extreme / disabled in the cobble-stone section .. also consider that it's a screenshot anyway so you can't see anything there with / without cobble-stone on the background.

The only 'proof' is what's in the little section showing the details and though I don't photo-copy, you'd think 'modding' that section was easy enough with / without cobblestore?

The easiest way to confirm if someone is cheating is checking other similar setups and see where they scored - you got more than 20 fps more at same clocks, then obviously something is up without an explanation.

Anyway, I only made it to the list barely if accepted but it was a fun test to compare against new SLI setups.


----------



## m3t4lh34d

4 680s with the following core speeds:
1228
1235
1249
1285

I got a SLIGHT bump from moving to 301.40 as well.

I haven't really touched the memory yet, which I feel will push me into 1st when I do

m3t4lh34d --- Core i7 3930K / 4.8Ghz ---- GTX 680 Quad SLI, 1228-1285mhz / 6300-6500mhz ---- 177.4 ---- 4468


----------



## tahoward

TaHoward --- 2600k / 5.0Ghz ---- GTX 690 , 1190/ 2380 / 3715 ---- 111.9 ---- 2819


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m3t4lh34d*
> 
> EDIT: Btw, does anyone know if tsm was using Lucid MVP at all, since he's running sandy?


No MVP on P67 WS Revo. Besides, I don't need no junk in between me and my cards.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> I just tried and either I'm blind or something, I can't tell the difference. There is also no text that shows that Tesselation is enabled / extreme / disabled in the cobble-stone section .. also consider that it's a screenshot anyway so you can't see anything there with / without cobble-stone on the background.
> The only 'proof' is what's in the little section showing the details and though I don't photo-copy, you'd think 'modding' that section was easy enough with / without cobblestore?
> The easiest way to confirm if someone is cheating is checking other similar setups and see where they scored - you got more than 20 fps more at same clocks, then obviously something is up without an explanation.
> Anyway, I only made it to the list barely if accepted but it was a fun test to compare against new SLI setups.


I don't understand what is so hard to comprehend?

W/O Tess



With Tess



Are you telling me you can't see the difference here? Look at the cobbles. And obviously you can see the difference isn't 20fps, it's gargantuan!


----------



## m3t4lh34d

I just played 2 hours of BF3 at the same settings as I ran Unigine, so it seems Unigine IS the best test for stability on the 680s, since it's pretty much the ONLY thing that'll crash my cards at a lower mhz...

I think I might pick up another 7970 tsm just so I can beat your score







Although 2 of my 7970s will do 1300mhz already on air, the 3rd can barely do 1240 which is why I sold it and I'm picking up 2 more Black edition reference models to compare to the 680s. I'm still on the fence as to which to keep...


----------



## MikeMike86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> Nothing to change in the BIOS?


Yea I'm special and was half asleep this morning.. I was all trying to delete it and win7 does it's usual thing and fixes it.

Of course I forgot about disabling in the bios, thanks!


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Wish my cards would do 1300MHz but the temps just get too high at anything over ~1270mV...


----------



## tsm106

^^Waterblocks for lightnings are getting close to release.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m3t4lh34d*
> 
> I just played 2 hours of BF3 at the same settings as I ran Unigine, so it seems Unigine IS the best test for stability on the 680s, since it's pretty much the ONLY thing that'll crash my cards at a lower mhz...
> I think I might pick up another 7970 tsm just so I can beat your score
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although 2 of my 7970s will do 1300mhz already on air, the 3rd can barely do 1240 which is why I sold it and I'm picking up 2 more Black edition reference models to compare to the 680s. I'm still on the fence as to which to keep...


Current yields are excellent. Most silicon now is all very low leakage so you should have an easier time hitting 1300. I just picked up a Sapph OC and replaced my POS x79 ud3 with a red Asus board. Got a 4th block incoming lol. I'm not going 3930k though, will wait and see what the next set of wafers will bring. I'll be on a 3820 in the meantime. Thus you better hurry. Btw, SB 2600K kicks major butt so I'm a bit sad to move my p67 ws revo to a spare rig.


----------



## Sapientia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m3t4lh34d*
> 
> 4 GTX 680s boosting to around 1215-1260 on the highest core(since it's an EVGA SC+). The problem was the fact that the GPU usage was hovering around 70-80% most of the time, sometimes peaking up to 92% or so, but then dropping down to 45% in certain areas. I've only tested the 301.34 drivers with the hacked inf thus far, so idk if another driver would perform better. If someone knows, let me know and I'll try it. I can most certainly take 1st place with a little tweaking, but I expect far more than that with 4 680s. I hope Nvidia gets on their game with the drivers or I'll be adding another 7970 to my 3 other 7970s and switching to quad-fire. I'm asking $20 over retail for my 680s just so they don't sell right away here on OCN, which should hopefully give Nvidia enough time to get their act together. If not, once the first sells, I'll sell them all.
> EDIT: Btw, does anyone know if tsm was using Lucid MVP at all, since he's running sandy?


Wow, quadfire scaling must be very good in Unigine.
Does the inf disqualify you?


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> W/O Tess
> 
> With Tess
> 
> Are you telling me you can't see the difference here? Look at the cobbles. And obviously you can see the difference isn't 20fps, it's gargantuan!


If you think that's somehow 'conclusive' proof of anything, that's just wrong. What if I smooth it the background or do something. Hell I could be stealing someone's work here and posting as mine. This thread seems to be so paranoid about cheats it's almost a waste of time.

There's no evidence on most pics that the clocks (CPU or GPU) match what people are saying. That doesn't matter .. but a background does, even when changing the setting gives a huge fps boost instantly noticable?

add: next time take the pics at the same place maybe so some eagle eye who cares more than me can then sit there and think if you're a cheat or not.


----------



## xorbe

I could take two different run screenshots, and make a fake 'shop before even a single loop of Heaven finished! This thread is on the honor system for sure.


----------



## PrincetonM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> No MVP on P67 WS Revo. Besides, I don't need no junk in between me and my cards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't understand what is so hard to comprehend?
> W/O Tess
> 
> With Tess
> 
> Are you telling me you can't see the difference here? Look at the cobbles. And obviously you can see the difference isn't 20fps, it's gargantuan!


You just proved my point Tsm. The program unigine is completely unable to tell that the tessellation load has been modified. The differences in this screen shot are obvious, because tess is completely turned off. Whereas the differences wouldn't be as obvious if the tessellation level was simply turned down a little. Tsm, your scores could be 100% legit. My argument is that there is no real way of knowing unless the program was able to recognize changes in tessellation load.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Dude, you are free not to believe a single post in this thread. I don't really care because I know that my runs are legit (and I am 100% certain that the guys I know around here are posting legit runs as well, Nvidia and AMD side both). That being said, I'm going to do a video run of Heaven just for you to prove that there is no driver-tinkering going on. It shouldn't come to this in such an established and respected thread but I also think it will be an interesting benchmark video to add to my channel (MegaTechPC) so that's why I'm going to do it.

TSM is also doing some interesting tests on this subject but I will let him post his findings if and when he wishes too...


----------



## The KurrK




----------



## PrincetonM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Dude, you are free not to believe a single post in this thread. I don't really care because I know that my runs are legit (and I am 100% certain that the guys I know around here are posting legit runs as well, Nvidia and AMD side both). That being said, I'm going to do a video run of Heaven just for you to prove that there is no driver-tinkering going on. It shouldn't come to this in such an established and respected thread but I also think it will be an interesting benchmark video to add to my channel (MegaTechPC) so that's why I'm going to do it.
> TSM is also doing some interesting tests on this subject but I will let him post his findings if and when he wishes too...


That's not necessary, but if you insist&#8230;..Re-install CCC and enable x64 tessellation or change it to "application settings" and you'll see my point.


----------



## CDMAN

updated


----------



## khemist

CDMAN, did you miss my post or is there something i missed, or is there another table apart from the one on the front page?, thanks - http://www.overclock.net/t/1235557/official-top-30-heaven-benchmark-3-0-scores/360_90#post_17252231


----------



## jacedaface

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *khemist*
> 
> CDMAN, did you miss my post or is there something i missed, or is there another table apart from the one on the front page?, thanks - http://www.overclock.net/t/1235557/official-top-30-heaven-benchmark-3-0-scores/360_90#post_17252231


You only get added if you make the Top 30.







So that puts us Single card guys out of it now on this thread.


----------



## The KurrK

I wasn't put on there even though I should be... Did I do something wrong?


----------



## jacedaface

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The KurrK*
> 
> I wasn't put on there even though I should be... Did I do something wrong?


Kind of, you didnt put this bit in with your screen:
Member Name --- Processor / Speed ---- GPU Name, Core / Shaders / Memory ---- FPS ---- Score

But last time the scores got updated CDMAN said that you only get added if you make the top 30. No body with single card will make it onto this list anymore. Loads of us got missed out last time round for that reason.


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PrincetonM*
> 
> That's not necessary, but if you insist&#8230;..Re-install CCC and enable x64 tessellation or change it to "application settings" and you'll see my point.


It's obvious you don't have an AMD card otherwise you could have run the bench on the different tess settings to know that Heaven only uses a factor around 16x or less. More on this later.

The unigine thread is based on the honor system. There's nothing preventing anybody from cheating, whether it be from tess disabling or some degree of it to disabling AA or AF. People can cheat with those as well and it's just as hard if not more so to detect. And obviously that goes both ways, red and green. And on the topic of cheating, we as a community more or less police ourselves. Search my posts in the Heaven 2.5 and 3dmark 11 Performance threads. I wasn't the only one who called out the cheater in those threads. Anyways, Heaven has obvious limitations with respect to validating benches unlike 3dmark 11, however that doesn't mean everybody's runs cannot be validated by others in the community.

Just for the sake of this topic I ran with tess in various degrees from 2x to 32x. It looks to me like Heaven only uses tess factors up to 16x as I wrote above. The difference between 16x and 8x is 10 fps. And you gain 10fps with each tess factor drop. The differences are big and obvious. Also, there was marginal difference between App Controlled tess and AMD optimized. I'm going to zip up a bunch of screens showing the differences in the cobble from 2x to 32x all at the same locations and full runs from 8x/16x/AMD Optimized/App Controlled. If you want to see the differences pm me.

App Controlled



AMD Optimized



16x Tess factor



8x Tess factor



Anyways, if you don't like this thread, no one is forcing you to post in it.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> ^^Waterblocks for lightnings are getting close to release.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *m3t4lh34d*
> 
> I just played 2 hours of BF3 at the same settings as I ran Unigine, so it seems Unigine IS the best test for stability on the 680s, since it's pretty much the ONLY thing that'll crash my cards at a lower mhz...
> I think I might pick up another 7970 tsm just so I can beat your score
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although 2 of my 7970s will do 1300mhz already on air, the 3rd can barely do 1240 which is why I sold it and I'm picking up 2 more Black edition reference models to compare to the 680s. I'm still on the fence as to which to keep...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Current yields are excellent. Most silicon now is all very low leakage so you should have an easier time hitting 1300. I just picked up a Sapph OC and replaced my POS x79 ud3 with a red Asus board. Got a 4th block incoming lol. I'm not going 3930k though, will wait and see what the next set of wafers will bring. I'll be on a 3820 in the meantime. Thus you better hurry. Btw, SB 2600K kicks major butt so I'm a bit sad to move my p67 ws revo to a spare rig.
Click to expand...

Quad?








Go big or go home!


----------



## shiloh

Geez, i was really close to get the last stop of the top 30 with a Q9650!

http://www.overclock.net/t/1249960/official-nvidia-gtx-690-owners-club/970#post_17266373

Shiloh --- Q9650 / 4.2ghz ---- GTX 690, 1200 / 1200, 3200 --- 98.1 ---- 2471


----------



## PrincetonM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> It's obvious you don't have an AMD card otherwise you could have run the bench on the different tess settings to know that Heaven only uses a factor around 16x or less. More on this later.
> The unigine thread is based on the honor system. There's nothing preventing anybody from cheating, whether it be from tess disabling or some degree of it to disabling AA or AF. People can cheat with those as well and it's just as hard if not more so to detect. And obviously that goes both ways, red and green. And on the topic of cheating, we as a community more or less police ourselves. Search my posts in the Heaven 2.5 and 3dmark 11 Performance threads. I wasn't the only one who called out the cheater in those threads. *Anyways, Heaven has obvious limitations with respect to validating benches unlike 3dmark 11,* however that doesn't mean everybody's runs cannot be validated by others in the community.
> Just for the sake of this topic I ran with tess in various degrees from 2x to 32x. It looks to me like Heaven only uses tess factors up to 16x as I wrote above. The difference between 16x and 8x is 10 fps. And you gain 10fps with each tess factor drop. The differences are big and obvious. Also, there was marginal difference between App Controlled tess and AMD optimized. I'm going to zip up a bunch of screens showing the differences in the cobble from 2x to 32x all at the same locations and full runs from 8x/16x/AMD Optimized/App Controlled. If you want to see the differences pm me.
> App Controlled
> 
> AMD Optimized
> 
> 16x Tess factor
> 
> 8x Tess factor
> 
> Anyways, if you don't like this thread, no one is forcing you to post in it.


*
That was my whole argument, and that's why I feel this bench off is compromised.

Also, there doesn't seem to be a noticeable difference visually between x16 vs. x8 tessellation (or any of the other screenshots for that matter). The scores indicate a decent increase of 10 fps, so we know for a fact that it does make a difference.
Honestly, I don't think anyone here would be able to tell the difference between any of the above screenshots if they were not labeled.
In closing, I never called anyone here a liar. Yet Majin and the other guy put words in my mouth and accused me of trolling for bringing up a VALID point. I could see if I just came in this thread throwing out baseless assumptions about AMDs' tessellation slider and Heaven Benchmark 3.0 not knowing the difference.
And you can't school me about Tahiti. I came from crossfire 7970 (I've owned a total of 4), and I know that they're very fast cards with a nice ceiling. So it's not like I never had the experience of using them. Currently though, I'm running sli with a couple of 680 sc signatures.*


----------



## PrincetonM

I don't know why it bolded my post like that.


----------



## azdre

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> The unigine thread is based on the honor system.
> Anyways, if you don't like this thread, no one is forcing you to post in it.












The guy is just trolling us - for whatever reason. He's the only one that seems to even be thinking about gaming the system (from what I've seen on this thread). Everyone here is just trying to compare their respective systems...the word "competition" isn't even mentioned anywhere in the OP. There isn't even a point in cheating! It's not like anything is offered to the person with the highest score...

@PrincetonM

Go ahead and think this bench off is compromised. As tsm106 mentioned, you're free to leave at anytime. Word of advice: stop worrying so much about people cheating. It doesn't matter, and I honestly can say I don't think anyone is. The greater majority of everybody here is just trying to compare their cards...so quit with this "everyone is cheating" bs. It's unwanted and incredibly unnecessary. Nobody asked you to play police officer. Hell, nobody even dialed 911.


----------



## drjon

drjon - - - 3930K / 4.8 Ghz - - - - AMD Radeon 7970 quadfire, 1285 / 1800 - - - - 212.8 - - - - 5361


----------



## tsm106

^^Touche.









My 4th waterblock arrives Wed.


----------



## BradleyW

Those with the P67 chipset, do you see an increase in fps if you overclock higher than what is written in the table on page one of this thread?

Thank you.


----------



## drjon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> ^^Touche.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My 4th waterblock arrives Wed.


I fully expect you to better my efforts once you have that fourth card, but at least I gave you an initial target! Good Luck. I think I may struggle to clock much beyond 5.1 but we'll see - this benchmarking can be addictive....

drjon - - - 3930K / 5.0 Ghz - - - - AMD Radeon 7970 quadfire, 1285 / 1800 - - - - 215.2 - - - - 5421


----------



## BradleyW

Will my motherboard bottleneck two overclocked 7970's, cheers.


----------



## Sapientia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Will my motherboard bottleneck two overclocked 7970's, cheers.


I wouldn't think so. But then again, I'm no expert.

Edit: v that


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drjon*
> 
> I fully expect you to better my efforts once you have that fourth card, but at least I gave you an initial target! Good Luck. I think I may struggle to clock much beyond 5.1 but we'll see - this benchmarking can be addictive....
> drjon - - - 3930K / 5.0 Ghz - - - - AMD Radeon 7970 quadfire, 1285 / 1800 - - - - 215.2 - - - - 5421


Damn, but you're pushing 5ghz on that chip. I dunno if I can catch that. I can match your gpu clocks though.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Will my motherboard bottleneck two overclocked 7970's, cheers.


Dude, look at my sig rig. It's running three 7970s mostly in 8x/8x/8x pxie 2.0. Now ask yourself, does it look like I have a motherboard bottleneck issue?


----------



## TurboMach1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drjon*
> 
> I fully expect you to better my efforts once you have that fourth card, but at least I gave you an initial target! Good Luck. I think I may struggle to clock much beyond 5.1 but we'll see - this benchmarking can be addictive....
> drjon - - - 3930K / 5.0 Ghz - - - - AMD Radeon 7970 quadfire, 1285 / 1800 - - - - 215.2 - - - - 5421


damn youre killin it over there.









why is your score so much higher then the quad 680. i thought 680s were supposed to be better then 7970's


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TurboMach1*
> 
> damn youre killin it over there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> why is your score so much higher then the quad 680. i thought 680s were supposed to be better then 7970's


Scaling is better on the AMD side. AMD scale much better at the cost of more micro stutter vs less scaling of Nividia but better quality of video with less micro stutter. Each company puts emphasis on what they consider more important. Each do their strengths better. Choose your poison to what's more important to you.

Single cards and 680's do better than 7970's even at higher resolutions and multiple monitors. Each AMD card you add after that the 7970's start to gain ground and pass Nvidia 680's. Again at the cost of pro's and con's stated above.


----------



## JPigg

^^^^^^ never had micro stutter with unlocked 6950's and didn't have it after I added a 6990. It seems like all the nvidia fanboys talk about amd micro stutter when I've read countless threads about SLI havin micro stutter... Micro stutter really only exist from what I've seen if your fps are the same as our monitors refresh rate... If you can get more fps then the refresh rate then there's no issue.... Just my 2cents


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JPigg*
> 
> ^^^^^^ never had micro stutter with unlocked 6950's and didn't have it after I added a 6990. It seems like all the nvidia fanboys talk about amd micro stutter when I've read countless threads about SLI havin micro stutter... Micro stutter really only exist from what I've seen if your fps are the same as our monitors refresh rate... If you can get more fps then the refresh rate then there's no issue.... Just my 2cents


Stating facts with link to back up my statement which is true. Your welcome to rebuttal without the name calling. Thread has been a clean respectful bench off, let's keep it that way.


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Stating facts with link to back up my statement which is true. Your welcome to rebuttal without the name calling. Thread has been a clean respectful bench off, let's keep it that way.


6870x2? C'mon man. CLean respectful bench off? What? There's been a bit of sour apples from ppl who have no clue how the tess factor works calling all amd guys cheaters. Do you refute that?


----------



## lightsout

Get em tsm! Lol. Its all good guys! I know everyone needs to justify their $1000+ worth of gpu's but its not that serious,

Oh and green ftw!


----------



## m3t4lh34d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Scaling is better on the AMD side. AMD scale much better at the cost of more micro stutter vs less scaling of Nividia but better quality of video with less micro stutter. Each company puts emphasis on what they consider more important. Each do their strengths better. Choose your poison to what's more important to you.
> Single cards and 680's do better than 7970's even at higher resolutions and multiple monitors. Each AMD card you add after that the 7970's start to gain ground and pass Nvidia 680's. Again at the cost of pro's and con's stated above.


LOL, 6870x2? Seriously? OF COURSE there will be MS on lower tier AMD cards. Even with Nvidia, the lower tier cards like the 550ti, etc experience the same amount of stutter. On the higher end, the 6970s and above in crossfire do NOT experience MS at NEARLY the same level as the 6870s. Not only that, even when using the 6870s, simply adding a 3rd 6870 completely eliminated the microstutter, so making a broad blanket statement like that is absolutely incredible...

I own both Multiple 680s and multiple 7970s, and I notice absolutely ZERO difference in stutter on either side to the point that it would influence a buyer decision.


----------



## tsm106

Who the hell compares a 6870x2 to a flagship 590.The 6870x2 is the crappiest card, it's much like comparing the crappy 460 2win vs a 6990. C'mon man rofl.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> 6870x2? C'mon man. CLean respectful bench off? What? There's been a bit of sour apples from ppl who have no clue how the tess factor works calling all amd guys cheaters. Do you refute that?


I never agreed or commented with that person (who will go nameless) coming into this thread and claiming AMD users were cheating. If you look back you will see I stood up for *you* those AMD owners below you that you were all respected members of OCN. It was also handled quite well without name calling through the entire debate.

I'm not sure where your coming from right now. The entire thread including Nvidia owners backed up that the AMD owners were NOT cheating. So not sure what your trying to shove right now coming off abrasive as you are.

If you don't like the fact that AMD has more micro stutter than Nvidia for better scaling and that Nvidia address micro stutter a bit better at the expense of less scaling, I'm not here to convince you or anyone else. The response I gave was to a question asked why AMD was beating Nvidia thinking that the 680's were supposed to be better. I responded with AMD scales better.

I know you think that AMD is flawless perfect cards. Sorry to have hurt your ego.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Finally cracked that 3000 mark!

*Majin SSJ Eric ---- Intel Core i7 3960X @ 4800MHz ---- 2 x MSI R7970 Lightning CF ---- 1220 MHz / 1800 MHz ---- 119.2 FPS ---- 3003*



Anyway, I disagree that the 680 > 7970 in performance. At max performance of both cards there is very little difference between the two. This is definitely not the 580 vs 6970 days where the Green team was unquestionably the winner in terms of performance. I'd say that the 680 and 7970 are very equivalent in with each having advantages in certain games/benchmarks over the other. All you have to do is check out the benchmarking section to see that.

As far as microstutter is concerned, I've never noticed it on either of my Nvidia or AMD SLI/CF setups so I feel it is fairly over-hyped. My 580 Lightnings were a little less smooth than my 7970's just because they weren't as fast. Either way, multi-card setups are the only option in my book. Two or more cards just look so sexy in a case...


----------



## drjon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> Damn, but you're pushing 5ghz on that chip. I dunno if I can catch that. I can match your gpu clocks though.
> 
> Well I'm at the limit with the GPUs, seems I can push them a bit further in Heaven than in 3DMark11, I expect you understand the reason for that but I don't. A lot trickier to push the CPU but I might try a bit more before settling for a 24/7 4.5 setting where the temps are very good.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TurboMach1*
> 
> damn youre killin it over there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> why is your score so much higher then the quad 680. i thought 680s were supposed to be better then 7970's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No point asking me this one! I started to follow these 680 vs 7970 debates at first but stopped reading a while back, and I thought only English football supporters were that tribal! I don't game and it seems that bleeding edge graphics cards are like high end audio (about which I know a little bit more than GPUs) - at the silly price end of things you can't really tell the difference but always believe there is one because of what you paid!
Click to expand...


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> I never agreed or commented with that person (who will go nameless) coming into this thread and claiming AMD users were cheating. If you look back you will see I stood up for *you* those AMD owners below you that you were all respected members of OCN. It was also handled quite well without name calling through the entire debate.
> I'm not sure where your coming from right now. The entire thread including Nvidia owners backed up that the AMD owners were NOT cheating. So not sure what your trying to shove right now coming off abrasive as you are.
> If you don't like the fact that AMD has more micro stutter than Nvidia for better scaling and that Nvidia address micro stutter a bit better at the expense of less scaling, I'm not here to convince you or anyone else. The response I gave was to a question asked why AMD was beating Nvidia thinking that the 680's were supposed to be better. I responded with AMD scales better.
> I know you think that AMD is flawless perfect cards. Sorry to have hurt your ego.


You post a crap review, and point to that as fact. Its not fact, but what it is is up to interpretation. And you wrap this all up in a veiled compliment of sorts.
Quote:


> I know you think that AMD is flawless perfect cards. Sorry to have hurt your ego.


See I knew you had it in you.


----------



## USFORCES

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TurboMach1*
> 
> new build time to get back into top 30
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TurboMach1 --- i7 3820 / 4.3ghz ---- Tri GTX480, 865mhz / 1730 / 1900 ---- 105.3FPS ---- 2652


You beat me by .2


----------



## jtom320

So once again the stupid AMD tesselation issue was brought up and then for good measure Microstutter all in the same two pages.

As someone who can actually notice microstutter (and most of you can't) it is almost impossible to see over 60FPS on any two cards from any manufacturer. In other words on a high-end setup it is a _complete_ *non-issue*. Other then that your argument doesn't work very well because a single 7970 is pretty clearly faster then the 680 in this bench. Again it's pretty clear that Nvidia 'lead' in tesselation is not as black and white as people would have you think.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jtom320*
> 
> So once again the stupid AMD tesselation issue was brought up and then for good measure Microstutter all in the same two pages.
> As someone who can actually notice microstutter (and most of you can't) it is almost impossible to see over 60FPS on any two cards from any manufacturer. In other words on a high-end setup it is a _complete_ *non-issue*. Other then that your argument doesn't work very well because a single 7970 is pretty clearly faster then the 680 in this bench. Again it's pretty clear that Nvidia 'lead' in tesselation is not as black and white as people would have you think.


You must have missed a lot further back the first time poster coming into this thread and claiming our OCN members using the AMD tessellation optimization option.

It was met with a conclusive response by both AMD and Nvidia owners that his accusations were false and completely inappropriate.


----------



## OcSlave

Heres my sli 670's gb windforces
+500 mem, +85 core

Edit
Sorry damn, 1080p, starting again now







.

Heres a 1680x1050
Ocslave --- 3770k / 4.5GHz ---- 2x windforce gtx670--1250--2527--3506 --108.6 ---- 2737











How do you take a screenshot of the benchmark page?
When i prtScn or f12 ( print screen ) i get a black blank page in Paint?


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OcSlave*
> 
> Heres a 1680x1050
> Ocslave --- 3770k / 4.5GHz ---- 2x windforce gtx670--1250--2527--3506 --108.6 ---- 2737
> 
> 23rd?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do you take a screenshot of the benchmark page?
> When i prtScn or f12 ( print screen ) i get a black blank page in Paint?


F12 - then go to the folder screenshots are being saved into to view. OP needs to see the screen shot to be a valid entry. The should default shots default to 'main / heaven / screenshots'.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Yeah: C: --> Users ---> Your Name ---> Heaven ---> Screenshots


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Sorry for the double post:






This run was done from start to finish on-camera showing the entire process. No cheats at all.









*Edit - You can skip ahead to about 13 mins for the start of the benchmark run. I tend to ramble when I drink and do videos, lol...


----------



## Arizonian

LOL. Majin SSJ Eric - other than the first time poster, everyone here belived you bud. That was not necessary. You did re-validate what we already knew regarding those scores posted. Nice set up btw.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> LOL. Majin SSJ Eric - other than the first time poster, everyone here belived you bud. That was not necessary. You did re-validate what we already knew regarding those scores posted. Nice set up btw.


Oh I know, I just thought it would make a nice addition to my YouTube channel. All in fun!


----------



## TurboMach1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *USFORCES*
> 
> You beat me by .2


im coming back for rd 2 when i get them on water. gotta try to stay in top 30 for as long as possible with all these high end multi card setups


----------



## madsushi

madsushi --- i7 950 @ 4 GHz ---- MSI GTX680 Twin Frozr - 1058/2116/3055 ---- 53.9 ---- 1358


----------



## jcfsusmc

http://www.overclock.net/t/1235557/official-top-30-heaven-benchmark-3-0-scores/350#post_17224248

Is there any reason why my score was not added? Or will you only add those who start in the top 30?


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I think the OP actually stated that he was no longer updating anybody outside the top 30. It is probably a lot of work to keep up with this thread...


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> I think the OP actually stated that he was no longer updating anybody outside the top 30. It is probably a lot of work to keep up with this thread...


Makes it kind of pointless though for anyone with a high end multi card setup. We need a single card section as well.

Arizonian your working with a mod to get it handled why don't you take it over


----------



## azdre

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Makes it kind of pointless though for anyone with a high end multi card setup. We need a single card section as well.
> Arizonian your working with a mod to get it handled why don't you take it over


Agreed. Top 30 of Single-GPU setups. Top 30 of Multi-GPU setup. It shouldn't be that hard...


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Makes it kind of pointless though for anyone with a high end multi card setup. We need a single card section as well.
> Arizonian your working with a mod to get it handled why don't you take it over


Your thinking of Battle Royale benchoff. That's taken care of.

This Op in this thread is active and the rules in this bench off were clear, top 30 only.

However dosent stop anyone else from starting a 'restricted single' card benchoff thread.

Not I, as I'll be busy.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Your thinking of Battle Royale benchoff. That's taken care of.
> This Op in this thread is active and the rules in this bench off were clear, top 30 only.
> *However dosent stop anyone else from starting a 'restricted single' card benchoff thread.*
> Not I, as I'll be busy.


That's a great suggestion.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Makes it kind of pointless though for anyone with a high end multi card setup. We need a single card section as well.
> Arizonian your working with a mod to get it handled why don't you take it over
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your thinking of Battle Royale benchoff. That's taken care of.
> 
> This Op in this thread is active and the rules in this bench off were clear, top 30 only.
> 
> However dosent stop anyone else from starting a 'restricted single' card benchoff thread.
> 
> Not I, as I'll be busy.
Click to expand...

Top 30 single and top 30 dual.


----------



## antikarma

AntiKarma --- 2500k / 4.5GHz ---- Gigabyte GTX680 2GB, 1280 / 2561 / 3496 ---- 61.4---- 1546


----------



## Vudani

Vudani --- i7 950 @3.7 ---- GTX 680 ---- 54.6 ---- 1374



My score isn't too bad but I still feel like I should be getting better performance from my system. Does this benchmark rule out hardware from my possible issues of lowered fps in some video games I play?


----------



## jacedaface

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vudani*
> 
> Vudani --- i7 950 @3.7 ---- GTX 680 ---- 46.3 ---- 1167
> 
> My scores seem to be incredibly low, any idea what could be causing this?


You running 1920x1200 everyone on this thread is using 1650x1050. Thats why.


----------



## viox

viox

2500k @ 4.4 GHz ----GTX 670----49.7----1253



Stock Gigabyte Windforce. Will OC at a later time to see what's all the fuss about

second run with the same card @ 1254 MHz


----------



## ResonanceSD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CDMAN*
> 
> Post Heaven Benchmark 3.0 scores here. Thread will be update once every 2 weeks.
> To keep everyone using the same settings, Please use the following settings with a a DX11 capable card:
> Render: Direct X 11
> Mode: 1680x1050 fullscreen
> Shaders: high
> Textures: high
> Filter: trilinear
> Anisotropy: 16x
> Occlusion: enabled
> Refraction: enabled
> Volumetric: enabled
> Anti-Aliasing: 8x
> Tessellation: extreme
> Driver mods or hacks are not allowed.
> All scores must have data line in order to considered for the Top 30:
> Member Name --- Processor / Speed ---- GPU Name, Core / Shaders / Memory ---- FPS ---- Score
> Please provide a screen shot that displays the score with the stone walk way displayed to confim that Tessellation is turned on for score verification.
> Any score that is posted that does not follow the settings above or does not have the correct screen shot will not be counted.
> Please note the settings above and make sure your runs are configured correctly.
> Heaven DX11 Download link:
> http://unigine.com/products/heaven/download


Hi, new to this, so let me know if you need anyting else

CPU 4.4 Ghz i7 2600K
GPU - SLI PALIT GEFORCE GTX 580 1.5GB 783/1566/2010 73.2fps 1845 points

UNIGINE.png 3424k .png file


GPU.png 2057k .png file


----------



## kpforce1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ResonanceSD*
> 
> Hi, new to this, so let me know if you need anyting else
> CPU 4.4 Ghz i7 2600K
> GPU - SLI PALIT GEFORCE GTX 580 1.5GB 783/1566/2010 73.2fps 1845 points


Nice reference score for me








.... this is exactly what my overclocked 480's do on my q9550/rampage extreme machine







. I think I might be able to pull 2k points off pushing them more. Glad they are under water


----------



## ResonanceSD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpforce1*
> 
> Nice reference score for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .... this is exactly what my overclocked 480's do on my q9550/rampage extreme machine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I think I might be able to pull 2k points off pushing them more. Glad they are under water


Uh, what? Reference score?


----------



## kpforce1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ResonanceSD*
> 
> Uh, what? Reference score?


Your 580 SLI score at stock (nearly stock) GPU clocks was a score that I wanted to have a reference to because I did not know what they did stock. That is what I meant. I was curious to see a stock/fairly stock run on 580 SLI to compare to my overclocked 480's. I figured they were as fast and I was right.







Thanks for posting


----------



## tsm106

tsm106 --- 3820 / 4.87GHz ---- Quadfire 7970, 1300 / 1750 ---- 215.5 ---- 5427



I literally just finished loading the OS on the rig an hour ago. Got the drivers on, and spit out a Heaven run. The re-design on the loop is working ok, could use a lot more rad but that's a whole other issue. I've run this chip upto 5.1ghz, but it's being finicky with so much load on it what with running quads now. Will redo this run...


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> tsm106 --- 3820 / 4.87GHz ---- Quadfire 7970, 1300 / 1750 ---- 215.5 ---- 5427
> 
> 
> 
> I literally just finished loading the OS on the rig an hour ago. Got the drivers on, and spit out a Heaven run. The re-design on the loop is working ok, could use a lot more rad but that's a whole other issue. I've run this chip upto 5.1ghz, but it's being finicky with so much load on it what with running quads now. Will redo this run...


Looks pretty sweet! What temps are those gpu's hitting?


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Looks pretty sweet! What temps are those gpu's hitting?


The hottest gpu touched 56c for a moment during the heaven run. W/o the 4th card it got to 52c iirc. I swapped in a massive res just to give me a lil more room between changes in delta. Anyways, it raised my deta up another 4-5c. It's livable for now.

I did a run at 5ghz on the 3820, hit 220 fps and change. Will see what 5.1ghz brings. This cheap lil 3820 (gussied up 2600k) sure has some gumption.


----------



## lightsout

Those are still pretty good temps. Thats a hell of a lot of gpu power right there.


----------



## drjon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> tsm106 --- 3820 / 4.87GHz ---- Quadfire 7970, 1300 / 1750 ---- 215.5 ---- 5427
> 
> I literally just finished loading the OS on the rig an hour ago. Got the drivers on, and spit out a Heaven run. The re-design on the loop is working ok, could use a lot more rad but that's a whole other issue. I've run this chip upto 5.1ghz, but it's being finicky with so much load on it what with running quads now. Will redo this run...


Excellent result. You beat me on the score but I beat you on GPU temps...my top card stays around 45degC and the other three a few degrees lower, but then I have a lot more rads than you (and more fans). I will have to see if I can improve my score a bit.


----------



## pierowheelz

I thought more people would have higher scores, my 670 can beat some of these:


Pierowheelz --- 2500k/4.3GHz ---- GTX 670, 1341.6MHz / Shaders(no idea) / 1937.3MHz ---- 60.5FPS ---- 1523

EDIT: (fixed) used a too high resolution (fixed).


----------



## jacedaface

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pierowheelz*
> 
> I thought more people would have higher scores, my 670 can beat some of these:
> 
> Pierowheelz --- 2500k/4.3GHz ---- GTX 670, 1341.6MHz / Shaders(no idea) / 1937.3MHz ---- 60.5FPS ---- 1523
> EDIT: (fixed) used a too high resolution (fixed).


There are alot of scores that are higher but not on the list as you only make the list if you get in the top 30. So you will not see alot of single gpu's to compare to yours. Although i must say that is an amazing score. Im on a 680 and only beat you by 0.5fps! lol

I know someone was talking about making a single GPU heaven thread, did that happen?


----------



## viox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pierowheelz*
> 
> I thought more people would have higher scores, my 670 can beat some of these:
> 
> Pierowheelz --- 2500k/4.3GHz ---- GTX 670, 1341.6MHz / Shaders(no idea) / 1937.3MHz ---- 60.5FPS ---- 1523
> EDIT: (fixed) used a too high resolution (fixed).


Really mate?! 100 MHz over my 670 windforce, less CPU frequency by 100 MHz but 9 more FPS?


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drjon*
> 
> Excellent result. You beat me on the score but I beat you on GPU temps...my top card stays around 45degC and the other three a few degrees lower, but then I have a lot more rads than you (and more fans). I will have to see if I can improve my score a bit.


Yea, I'm short on rads. I'm afraid I will have to address it sooner than later as Heaven doesn't stress the loop enough in its 10 minute runs to hit max temp. Anyways, I ran it at 5ghz. The RIVE is rather complex as far as overclock options. I'm just starting to fine tune it now. Will go for 5.1+ now. The cards are eating up any cpu clock I can throw at it.

tsm106 --- i7 3820 / 5.0GHz ---- Quadfire 7970, 1300 / 1750 ---- 220.3 ---- 5549


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Hmmm, all I need is two more 7970's and a full custom loop...


----------



## drjon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> Yea, I'm short on rads. I'm afraid I will have to address it sooner than later as Heaven doesn't stress the loop enough in its 10 minute runs to hit max temp. Anyways, I ran it at 5ghz. The RIVE is rather complex as far as overclock options. I'm just starting to fine tune it now. Will go for 5.1+ now. The cards are eating up any cpu clock I can throw at it.
> tsm106 --- i7 3820 / 5.0GHz ---- Quadfire 7970, 1300 / 1750 ---- 220.3 ---- 5549


Another very nice score; your result suggests to me that my cards and yours are scaling in a similar manner and that CPU clock is the critical factor in getting from around 5200 to 5500 plus. I agree that the RIVE has an abundance of things to 'tweak' - literally - and I have way to little experience in that area. I did manage a stable 5ghz OC but relied a lot on voltage to do it. I will have another go once you max out your CPU and I have a target to achieve. I think the GPU-CPU bandwidth and the GPU's inherent power will mean that the CPU will be the limiting factor in the end. Good Luck with 5.1, but I think you should try for 5.2!


----------



## MikeMike86

About all I could squeeze out of my 480s on Antec 620s.

Mikemike86 --- i5 / 4.5ghz ---- Sli Gtx480s, 918 / 1836 / 2200 ---- 76.3 ---- 1922


----------



## Arizonian

*Arizonian --- i7 3770K 4.0 ---- GTX 690 Core 1140 / Memory 1502 / Boost 1145 FPS ---- Score 2622 / 104.1 FPS*



http://gpuz.techpowerup.com/12/05/26/b2e.png

Edited to add: Beat this score further in thread. HERE.


----------



## m3t4lh34d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Hmmm, all I need is two more 7970's and a full custom loop...


lol, it's like everyone is going over the top these days... but I don't have much room to talk


----------



## Cheesemaster

CheeseMaster --- 3960x / 4.8ghz ---- 690gtx quad-sli, 1055mhz core, 1160mhz boost/ memory1602mhz ---- FPS186.3 ---- Score 4694


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cheesemaster*
> 
> CheeseMaster --- 3960x / 4.8ghz ---- 690gtx quad-sli, 1055mhz core, 1160mhz boost/ memory1602mhz ---- FPS186.3 ---- Score 4694


Nice quad score - this puts you in 2nd place as it stands.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

TSM and drjon are both well over 200fps with quad fire 7970's.. Man I wish I could hurry up and put my loop together!


----------



## Arizonian

AH - front page not updated by OP as of yet then. Missed latest entry in the posts.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Yeah, CDMAN usually updates bi-weekly....


----------



## m3t4lh34d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Nice quad score - this puts you in 2nd place as it stands.


Not for long


----------



## Cheesemaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m3t4lh34d*
> 
> Not for long


I have been Un-Cheesed....


----------



## m3t4lh34d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cheesemaster*
> 
> I have been Un-Cheesed....


'

Yeah, it's a shame I'm going to have to swap out the 680s for my 7970s (once the other 2 come in) to have a chance at taking 1st here. It seems the 680s aren't the best at Heaven... unless a new patch says otherwise


----------



## Cheesemaster

I think that I have heard unigine is amd freindly


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cheesemaster*
> 
> I think that I have heard unigine is amd freindly


Nah, Kepler just sucks on heaven, well so far that is. Fermi on the other hand ruled the roost over Cayman.


----------



## PeteJM

I really dont like this list, for multiple reasons.

1) There are no categories. EX: NVIDIA, AMD, 1 GPU, 2 GPU, 3 GPU, 4 GPU

2) No differentiation between cooling. EX: LN2, DIce, Water, Air

3) Well... See #1 and 2...


----------



## Sapientia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PeteJM*
> 
> I really dont like this list, for multiple reasons.
> 1) There are no categories. EX: NVIDIA, AMD, 1 GPU, 2 GPU, 3 GPU, 4 GPU
> 2) No differentiation between cooling. EX: LN2, DIce, Water, Air
> 3) Well... See #1 and 2...


While that would be nice, keeping and maintaining all those lists is no small task.
CDMAN is pretty busy I'd guess.
Unless you want to do it?


----------



## Mhill2029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> TSM and drjon are both well over 200fps with quad fire 7970's.. Man I wish I could hurry up and put my loop together!


How in the hell am i going to compete with those lol

680's suck on Heaven it seems....


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Dont worry about it. 680's are stronger in 3dmark11.


----------



## Vlasov_581

Vlasov_581 --- i7 940 / 4.0GHz --- GTX480 Tri SLI / 800/1600/3900 --- 95.7 --- 2411


----------



## DMT94

My score









DMT94--- AMD Phenom 965 X4 / 3.8 GHz ---- AMD/Gigabyte 7950 XFIRE, 1000 / 1350 ---- 86.9 ---- 2188


----------



## ToxicAdam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *viox*
> 
> viox
> 
> 2500k @ 4.4 GHz ----GTX 670----49.7----1253
> 
> Stock Gigabyte Windforce. Will OC at a later time to see what's all the fuss about
> second run with the same card @ 1254 MHz


Same setup


----------



## btdvox

My first crack with my GTX 690.

BTDVOX --- i7 3770K / 4.6GHZ ---- GTX 690, +100 / N/A / +200 ---- 104.4 FPS ---- 2629


----------



## kpforce1

Here is my secondary gaming Water cooled rig. Not to shabby for an old rig









kpforce1 --- Q9550 / 4.08 GHZ ---- GTX 480 SLI, 888/1776/2203 ---- 76.1 FPS ---- 1916


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drjon*
> 
> Another very nice score; your result suggests to me that my cards and yours are scaling in a similar manner and that CPU clock is the critical factor in getting from around 5200 to 5500 plus. I agree that the RIVE has an abundance of things to 'tweak' - literally - and I have way to little experience in that area. I did manage a stable 5ghz OC but relied a lot on voltage to do it. I will have another go once you max out your CPU and I have a target to achieve. I think the GPU-CPU bandwidth and the GPU's inherent power will mean that the CPU will be the limiting factor in the end. Good Luck with 5.1, but I think you should try for 5.2!


I can't hit 5.2 but I can do 5.1.

But anyways, I just realized yesterday the 4th card I got was bad, bad, bad. It was not scaling and insta crashed in BF3. I removed it from my loop and while waiting on a different card, ran some benches to compare the 3820 vs 2600k. There is a gap. [email protected] 1295/1745 hit 184 fps. This [email protected] 1300/1750 hit 186fps. I'm going to try 5.1ghz next but damn this lil chip has got real some cochonnes. That aside, I wonder if that bad card hurt my quadfire scaling. I'm optimistic that it did.

*5.1ghz ran ok, but the volts and heat was a killer and I think that triggered throttling so the run while better wasn't great. Anyways back to 5.0ghz and I upped the clocks to 1310/1760 and bam.


----------



## Arizonian

Beat my own score anyway.
*Arizonian --- i7 3770K 4.0 GHz ---- EVGA GTX 690, 1044 Core 1531 Memory 1149 Boost / ---- 105.0 FPS ---- 2645 Score*

GPU #1 *1175* Max Boost GPU #2 *1200* Core Clocks
GPU #1 ASIC *81.5* GPU #2 ASIC *90.4*

*CPU-Z Validation of Specs*





Got better score with a more stable 4.0 Ghz then when I was riding an unstable 4.5 GHz OC on the CPU. Forced PCIe_x16 to GEN3 in BIOS. Made some difference from previous score of 104.1 FPS.


----------



## drjon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> I can't hit 5.2 but I can do 5.1.
> But anyways, I just realized yesterday the 4th card I got was bad, bad, bad. It was not scaling and insta crashed in BF3. I removed it from my loop and while waiting on a different card, ran some benches to compare the 3820 vs 2600k. There is a gap. [email protected] 1295/1745 hit 184 fps. This [email protected] 1300/1750 hit 186fps. I'm going to try 5.1ghz next but damn this lil chip has got real some cochonnes. That aside, I wonder if that bad card hurt my quadfire scaling. I'm optimistic that it did.
> *5.1ghz ran ok, but the volts and heat was a killer and I think that triggered throttling so the run while better wasn't great. Anyways back to 5.0ghz and I upped the clocks to 1310/1760 and bam.


Sorry to hear about the bad card but I do wonder if there is a basic scaling issue (related to drivers) going from three to four cards. I say that because when folding with my four cards at 1325/1800 (higher than I can go with 3D benchmarking), I get a consistent 9-10K ppd on each card, and they will run for hours like that at 45degC or less. It does sound like you have a nice 3820 there, and 5.1 is a great result. I have not had time to try mine again but I will get around to it. Very interested to see how your scaling goes when you get the fourth card back.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Hmm what about top30 table for single gpus?? So we can compare scores better?

This is my submission within hardware specs with vdroop right out to 1.174v out of 1.175v, average voltage 1.125v..

zGunBLADEz --- Intel 2500k / 4.5GHz ---- Sapphire 7970 OC, 1200/1800MHz ---- 58.6 ---- 1476


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PrincetonM*
> 
> I'm not accusing anyone of cheating. I'm just saying that this "competiton" is comprimised because the AMD users have the option to modify or remove tessellation, while the Nvidia guys don't. There is no clear cut way of knowing for sure until unigne implements something similar to what 3DMark11 has.


You are wasting your breath, how you accuse of cheating an option given to an user this case controlling tesselation? I prefer to have total control of my settings than pretend to be cheating on a "SYNTHETIC BENCHMARK" to get a bigger epenis who in the end nobody cares, thats a different case.. I see this benchmarks as a comparison tools to similar setups and how well my system is doing not to tell the world hey this is my score suck my thing XD..

As i prove on the 3dmark11 thread cheating on this synthetic benchmarks is quite easy... Deal with it and stop accusing people of cheating..


----------



## viox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToxicAdam*
> 
> Same setup


what's up with that minimum score of yours?

P.S. Thanks for the comparo. I appreciate it


----------



## whybother

whybother --- i5 750 / 4.01GHz --- GTX670, 1300/2600/1700 --- 55.8 ---1406


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Pulled the old girl out of mothballs to do a little benching!









Core i7 2600K @ 4.8GHz
8GB G.Skill Ripjaws 1600MHz
P67 Sabertooth
GTX 580 Lightning @ 950MHz / 2100MHz

Majin SSJ Eric --- Core i7 2600K / 4.8GHz --- GTX 580 Lightning, 950 / 2100 --- 46.5 FPS ---1171



The 580 really isn't too far behind even the GTX 670's...


----------



## TechSilver13

Put me on the list!




Skyler2Dope --- Core i7 2600K / 5.0GHz --- GTX 670 SLI 1150 / 1810 --- 101.4 FPS ---2555


----------



## CDMAN

Thread Updated.

A few words -

1. I have seen a few posts from members asking for a single / multi GPU Heaven 3.0 thread. Currently between Work, Training for Evo, and Traveling for Tournaments, I do not have the time to start a new thread and maintain it correctly. However If this is a need for members of OCN, anyone is free to start there own thread and maintain it.

2. To be clear, I only add scores to the top 30 that make the cut. Any scores you see below the top 30 are from members who made the cut at one point in time.


----------



## lightsout

lightsout

i7 2600k/4.7ghz

gtx 670 DCII 1292/3500(+500)

54.6fps

1374

Whoa that formatted weird.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

MrTOOSHORT --- 3960X @5.1GHz ---- GTX680, 1344MHz / 1670Mhz ---- 55.9 ---- 1408


----------



## spinejam

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Eyedea

Heres mine. Gpu at stock clocks. Btw, how come it doesnt state my cpu as 2600k @ 4.8?


----------



## jcooper138

jcooper138 --- i5-3750/4.6Ghz ---- EVGA 680 SC+, 1228(+50)/3138(+75)---- 58.1 ---- 1464


----------



## BradleyW

7970 cf
1125/1575


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CDMAN*
> 
> Thread Updated.
> A few words -
> 1. I have seen a few posts from members asking for a single / multi GPU Heaven 3.0 thread. Currently between Work, Training for Evo, and Traveling for Tournaments, I do not have the time to start a new thread and maintain it correctly. However If this is a need for members of OCN, anyone is free to start there own thread and maintain it.
> 2. To be clear, I only add scores to the top 30 that make the cut. Any scores you see below the top 30 are from members who made the cut at one point in time.


Hi CDMAN,

I just wanted to point out a typo. My cpu is listed incorrectly on the leaderboard. It should be a 3820 instead of 2600, thanks.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> tsm106 --- i7 3820 / 5.0GHz ---- Quadfire 7970, 1300 / 1750 ---- 220.3 ---- 5549


----------



## DuckKnuckle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eyedea*
> 
> Heres mine. Gpu at stock clocks. Btw, how come it doesnt state my cpu as 2600k @ 4.8?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


As far as I'm aware, it shows stock speeds.


----------



## Arizonian

Arizonian --- i7 3770K 4.0 GHz ---- GTX 690/ Base Core 1039 Memory 1594 Boost 1144 ---- *FPS 106.1* ---- *Score 2672*

GPU #1 Max Core Boost 1162 MHz
GPU #2 Max Core Boost 1188 MHz




Beat my own score is fine by me.


----------



## Eyedea

Another one. 1283 core - 3206 mem. Still pushing this card bit by bit


----------



## Mhill2029

Great scores you guys, especially to *tsm106* man those 3820's are beasties! But i am curious to what's going on with your minimum frames, they seem ungodly low to be honest. Even more interesting is that reqardless of the amount of GPU's, seems nothing gets above 45 in minimum frames on this bench.

I won't submit my scores til nvidia's drivers start favouring better in Heaven 3.0, i seem rather behind in frames. But at present @ 4.6Ghz, stock GPU's i'm averaging 165FPS. Which is .........................poo.


----------



## jacedaface

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mhill2029*
> 
> Great scores you guys, especially to *tsm106* man those 3820's are beasties! But i am curious to what's going on with your minimum frames, they seem ungodly low to be honest. Even more interesting is that reqardless of the amount of GPU's, seems nothing gets above 45 in minimum frames on this bench.
> I won't submit my scores til nvidia's drivers start favouring better in Heaven 3.0, i seem rather behind in frames. But at present @ 4.6Ghz, stock GPU's i'm averaging 165FPS. Which is .........................poo.


When ever i've done a run of heaven i always get really low frames for the first second or two from starting the bench. Then its solid, don't know if this is same for everyone.


----------



## Mhill2029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jacedaface*
> 
> When ever i've done a run of heaven i always get really low frames for the first second or two from starting the bench. Then its solid, don't know if this is same for everyone.


At the very start it is for me, i think it's hard disk thrashing for some reason.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jacedaface*
> 
> When ever i've done a run of heaven i always get really low frames for the first second or two from starting the bench. Then its solid, don't know if this is same for everyone.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mhill2029*
> 
> At the very start it is for me, i think it's hard disk thrashing for some reason.


I have this both with nvidia and amd and when using a hdd or an ssd. However, when i OC the vram on my 7970's, i don't get the stutter at the start. I know! Crazy!


----------



## kpforce1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> I have this both with nvidia and amd and when using a hdd or an ssd. However, when i OC the vram on my 7970's, i don't get the stutter at the start. I know! Crazy!


This is EXACTLY what gets rid of the pesky stutter. When I clocked both my AMD 5xxx series and NVIDIA 480's VRAM way up I no longer had this issue.


----------



## m3t4lh34d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> I have this both with nvidia and amd and when using a hdd or an ssd. However, when i OC the vram on my 7970's, i don't get the stutter at the start. I know! Crazy!


Also, make sure you let heaven run a bit before starting the benchmark to preload the textures and help alleviate that effect, otherwise you'll get minimums in the teens.


----------



## kpforce1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m3t4lh34d*
> 
> Also, make sure you let heaven run a bit before starting the benchmark to preload the textures and help alleviate that effect, otherwise you'll get minimums in the teens.


Version 3.0 caches textures at the beginning of the benchmark I'm pretty sure... anyone know for sure? Or maybe it clears loaded textures in VRAM/RAM before the test starts lol


----------



## Mhill2029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m3t4lh34d*
> 
> Also, make sure you let heaven run a bit before starting the benchmark to preload the textures and help alleviate that effect, otherwise you'll get minimums in the teens.


Very true, upon loading up heaven i didn't even give it a chance to do such things, i got minimums of 15!

Second run it was minimums of 45.....


----------



## tsm106

Minimums don't really have much weighting on the score though. It's just your OCD.









But really, it's odd that it doesn't. My 2600k could get 40+ fps minimum but the 3820 only gets about 22fps minimum, but they score out very similar at similar clocks.


----------



## Mhill2029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> Minimums don't really have much weighting on the score though. It's just your OCD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But really, it's odd that it doesn't. My 2600k could get 40+ fps minimum but the 3820 only gets about 22fps minimum, but they score out very similar at similar clocks.


Just thought i'd have a small test, installing Heaven 3.0 onto a 2GB RAMdisk certainly made a difference to the stuttering. Also not sure why but i got my best scores on two runs back to back, usually your 1st run is pants but via RAMdisk it was unfaultered. You still see a bizarre drop in frames at a particular point when there is no real intensive stuff going on (the corridoor with the barrels), although likely a bug in Heaven since it always seems to do that there.


----------



## tsm106

That corridor is where there's max tess factor happening.


----------



## Mhill2029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> That corridor is where there's max tess factor happening.


 Sure don't look like though lol


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mhill2029*
> 
> Sure don't look like though lol


When there's mass detailed cobbles that means tess. That whole corridor at night is lined with cobbles on all surfaces. There's a couple other areas that hammer the fps too though.


----------



## spinejam

Start the benchmark -- "F9" -- once Heaven hits the 2nd screen of loop. This will max the min's.


----------



## PatrickCrowely

PatrickCrowely i7-2600K @ 4.7GHz---TRI-SLI EVGA GTX 670 @ +95/+420---136.8---3446


----------



## deafboy

Seemed to be my best clocks for Heaven (in terms of final score). Thought it was very odd but oh well.

Deafboy --- 3930k / 4.5GHz ---- EVGA GTX670 FTW, +98/+700 ---- 59.4 FPS ---- 1497


----------



## PatrickCrowely

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> Seemed to be my best clocks for Heaven (in terms of final score). Thought it was very odd but oh well.
> Deafboy --- 3930k / 4.5GHz ---- EVGA GTX670 FTW, +98/+700 ---- 59.4 FPS ---- 1497


That's a very good score for a single 670.....


----------



## deafboy

Thanks, I'm quite pleased with it. Adjusting the core didn't seem to help much with Heaven for some reason, the memory adjustments accrued a bigger payoff.


----------



## CDMAN

updated


----------



## viox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> Seemed to be my best clocks for Heaven (in terms of final score). Thought it was very odd but oh well.
> Deafboy --- 3930k / 4.5GHz ---- EVGA GTX670 FTW, +98/+700 ---- 59.4 FPS ---- 1497


that's a marvelous score. Your 3930k apparently scales that card amazingly


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> Seemed to be my best clocks for Heaven (in terms of final score). Thought it was very odd but oh well.
> Deafboy --- 3930k / 4.5GHz ---- EVGA GTX670 FTW, +98/+700 ---- 59.4 FPS ---- 1497


I just realized I should add the actual values not just the offsets....so bam:

GPU Clock Offset: +98 (1325MHz)
Mem Clock Offset: +700 (3800MHz)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *viox*
> 
> that's a marvelous score. Your 3930k apparently scales that card amazingly


Thank you, I am quite please with the results


----------



## MaFi0s0

3770k 4.9 HT off
2400 Cas10

670 GB OC on water. (still havent pushed it trying to get CPU stable 1st)
Core: 1200
Mem: 3506
Shader: 2400



15fps min









I guess I should close all apps.


----------



## Arizonian

*Arizonian - i7 3770K 4.4 GHz - GTX 690 - Base Core 1044 Memory 1594 Boost 1149 / 110.0 FPS 2772 Score*





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



*CPU-Z Validation / GPU-Z Validation*





*Min 62.4 FPS Max 269.5 FPS*


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

New best score with single GTX 580 Lightning (950MHz/2300MHz) and 2600K (4800MHz):


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

3960x @5GHz --- GTX480 @980MHz:


----------



## africanos23

africanos23 --- i7 3930k / 4.0GHz ---- Asus Gtx680 2Gb Overclocked @ 1202mhz/6494mhz Vram ---- 57.7 ---- 1452

This is one of my three cards hopefully its the worst of the lot. This overclock is fully stable, i think i can get another 15-20mhz more or less without the heat going over 70c which will auto downclock my overclock.

This overclocking is pissing me off bigtime especially when i saw another user getting about the same with a 670ftw


----------



## Eyedea

Nvidia should give the 680 users something extra over the 670 users...........something like a new bios with unlocked voltages, a one that cant be used on a 670


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Anybody else a little surprised that my 580 score is only 10-15fps less than the 680's?


----------



## viox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> New best score with single GTX 580 Lightning (950MHz/2300MHz) and 2600K (4800MHz):


Very nice score mate! Running at my previous 560 448 top frequency...beast


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Anybody else a little surprised that my 580 score is only 10-15fps less than the 680's?


I'm more curious as to why the 680s are so low. I'm almost at 1500, the OC'ed 680s should be higher than me I would hope. lol.


----------



## Blaze0303

Why not top single GPU and top multi GPU. Makes it fair.


----------



## jacedaface

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaze0303*
> 
> Why not top single GPU and top multi GPU. Makes it fair.


Op doesn't have time to manage all that, it would be very nice and everyone seems to be waiting round for someone to step in and sort out a single GPU thread. As none of the single GPU's get entered anymore due to never making the cut.

Anyone about that has time please start it up.


----------



## africanos23

Africanos23 --- i7 3930k / 4.3ghz---- Asus Gtx680 Reference , 1254mhz / 6890mhz ---- 60.5FPS ---- Score: 1532

Trying to [email protected] some 670s so i stayed up all night. Heres my best stable overclock even 1 mhz higher on either clock or memory offset crashes the drivers.
Card is stable @1254mhz and 6890mhz on the ram in heaven 3.0, 3dMark2011 and Bf3 tested multiple times.


----------



## nabarun

nabarun --- i7 3930K/ 4.4GHz ---- 2x Asus Nvidia 680 gtx, / Stock / fps 120.9 score 3045


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

^^^Normal tessellation...


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nabarun*
> 
> nabarun --- i7 3930K/ 4.4GHz ---- 2x Asus Nvidia 680 gtx, / Stock / fps 120.9 score 3045


Nice score nabarun.







The submission is not a valid entry though because your settings weren't right. Extreme Tess is required on. Below is the specs to set the benchmark on. Good luck bud.









To keep everyone using the same settings, Please use the following settings with a a DX11 capable card:

Render: Direct X 11
Mode: 1680x1050 fullscreen
Shaders: high
Textures: high
Filter: trilinear
Anisotropy: 16x
Occlusion: enabled
Refraction: enabled
Volumetric: enabled
Anti-Aliasing: 8x
Tessellation: extreme


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Ninja'd you Arizonian!


----------



## nabarun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Nice score nabarun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The submission is not a valid entry though because your settings weren't right. Extreme Tess is required on. Below is the specs to set the benchmark on. Good luck bud.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To keep everyone using the same settings, Please use the following settings with a a DX11 capable card:
> Render: Direct X 11
> Mode: 1680x1050 fullscreen
> Shaders: high
> Textures: high
> Filter: trilinear
> Anisotropy: 16x
> Occlusion: enabled
> Refraction: enabled
> Volumetric: enabled
> Anti-Aliasing: 8x
> Tessellation: extreme


sorry wil try again later


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *africanos23*
> 
> 
> Africanos23 --- i7 3930k / 4.3ghz---- Asus Gtx680 Reference , 1254mhz / 6890mhz ---- 60.5FPS ---- Score: 1532
> Trying to [email protected] some 670s so i stayed up all night. Heres my best stable overclock even 1 mhz higher on either clock or memory offset crashes the drivers.
> Card is stable @1254mhz and 6890mhz on the ram in heaven 3.0, 3dMark2011 and Bf3 tested multiple times.


Must find a way to squeeze 27 more points so I can beat you! LOL.

Nice score


----------



## nabarun

next attempt

nabarun --- i7 3930K/ 4.4GHz ---- 2x Asus Nvidia 680 gtx, / Stock / fps 98.5 score 2482


----------



## jacedaface

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> Must find a way to squeeze 27 more points so I can beat you! LOL.
> Nice score


You will have to squeeze a little more still as my 680 is 61.0 fps score 1536.


----------



## africanos23

Quote:


> Must find a way to squeeze 27 more points so I can beat you! LOL.
> 
> Nice score


Thats one of the three asus cards I have







still have another 2 to overclock separately


----------



## deafboy

Doh...alright









haha.


----------



## BradleyW

Is this valid?



CF Enabled, HD 7970's.
Core 1150MHz
VRAM 1700Hz

CPU at 4.5Ghz, HT, Core parking disabled.
Also running various applications and playing music during the test.
No adjustments during testing or in CCC.


----------



## Blaze0303

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jacedaface*
> 
> Op doesn't have time to manage all that, it would be very nice and everyone seems to be waiting round for someone to step in and sort out a single GPU thread. As none of the single GPU's get entered anymore due to never making the cut.
> Anyone about that has time please start it up.


+1


----------



## BradleyW

Is my score good?


----------



## bburrill2012

bburrill2012 --- FX-8150 / 4.612Ghz --- EVGA Geforce GTX 560 Ti Fermi Classified, 898/1796/2096 --- 46.0 --- 1159

EDIT: I clicked on 1680x1050 but when the results were done it said 1280x1024 Ill try again


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Is my score good?


Sure but there's tons of room for improvement!


----------



## BradleyW

For an extra 9 points i would have to run my cards at around 90c for 1200Mhz at 1.18v lol.
What do you score at 1080p? I get 103.4!

Edit: Retested. Got 111.3 from 110.8!
(Only on one run as well)


----------



## Eyedea

Heres my final run at max oc.


+150 core - 1260mhz
+375 memory - 3375mhz

Have power limit max at 132% but in heaven the highest it goes is around 106%, but any more on the core oc it crashes, and any more on the mem oc and it artifacts









I guess i cant really complain, seems my card is middle of the road, so could be worse.


----------



## bigal1542

Posting so that I remember to post when I get my comp back up and running


----------



## thecrim

My 7970 Lightning 1100 - 1500 at 1.2v just reached 100 degrees on this bench......?! did I just damage my card?


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I'm surprised it didn't crash but I doubt you damaged anything. Mine gets into the 90C's in Heaven but it'll usually be artifacting really bad by 85C or so...


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thecrim*
> 
> My 7970 Lightning 1100 - 1500 at 1.2v just reached 100 degrees on this bench......?! did I just damage my card?


I can't believe that. I can do 1170/1660 at 1.15v! @85c/78c CF Heaven, max out 1080p


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> I can't believe that. I can do 1170/1660 at 1.15v! @85c/78c CF Heaven, max out 1080p


Sapphire OC's can do 1200/1700 on stock voltage, which adjusted for asic is like 1.13v for the asic I had. But that's still too slow, 1300 or go home!


----------



## Arizonian

I'm seeing a common denominator I believe happening between AMD and Nvidia cards. Even though AMD cards are beating Nvidia cards in general with *max* and *avg* it's not able to beat Nvidia at *minimum* FPS.

My dual GTX 690 avg 109.3 with min FPS is *60.1* and beating the top scoring AMD 7970 quad-fire avg 220.3 FPS atm with only a min FPS *23.0*.









Seems like there are areas where AMD seems to choke and others where max FPS takes off and makes up for the minimum score overall.

Where Nvidia cards seem to do better at holding ground all along the way with higher minimum FPS but never really taking off in any areas to make up for the difference where AMD does great during the benchmark.

Am I viewing this correctly? Anyone else seeing this?

Even AMD cards around my score of avg 111 FPS are only getting min *36* FPS.


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> I'm seeing a common denominator I believe happening between AMD and Nvidia cards. Even though AMD cards are beating Nvidia cards in general with *max* and *avg* it's not able to beat Nvidia at *minimum* FPS.
> My dual GTX 690 avg 109.3 with min FPS is *60.1* and beating the top scoring AMD 7970 quad-fire avg 220.3 FPS atm with only a min FPS *23.0*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seems like there are areas where AMD seems to choke and others where max FPS takes off and makes up for the minimum score overall.
> Where Nvidia cards seem to do better at holding ground all along the way with higher minimum FPS but never really taking off in any areas to make up for the difference where AMD does great during the benchmark.
> Am I viewing this correctly? Anyone else seeing this?
> Even AMD cards around my score of avg 111 FPS are only getting min *36* FPS.


As I've written before, minimums in this bench aren't really meaningful. They are affected by when you start the bench more easily than the actual prowess of the cards. Platform also makes a difference from my experience. My 3820 cannot pass 23fps start to save its life yet my 2600k can pump out 50fps easily. The 3820 is hammering the field though, so no care really, cest la vie. Btw, I'm not sure how closely you're actually looking at the FPS, but those minimums happen offscreen at the start of the bench not during bench.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> As I've written before, minimums in this bench aren't really meaningful. They are affected by when you start the bench more easily than the actual prowess of the cards. Platform also makes a difference from my experience. My 3820 cannot pass 23fps start to save its life yet my 2600k can pump out 50fps easily. The 3820 is hammering the field though, so no care really, cest la vie. Btw, *I'm not sure how closely you're actually looking at the FPS, but those minimums happen offscreen at the start of the bench not during bench.*


I'm not sure by what you mean 'minimums happen offscreen at the start of the bench not during'?

I start benching Heaven 3.0 I start with 70.8 FPS and end with 60.8 FPS Min. It never dips below.

It dawned on me I should film it after started the bench. I figured I'd video the run to show my minimum the whole way through. I started filming at Stage 4 of 26 where I was at 70.8 and then around stage Stage 9 of 26 started dropping lowest minimum and Stage 11 of 26 pegged it at 60.8 the rest of the way till it finished. Avg score 109 which didn't beat my high of 109.3 but I digress here is the video. Watch Min FPS.



Spoiler: Warning: Video!








Sorry I had to add music - Thought Anthrax - Belly of the Beast would at least make it a bit more interesting.


----------



## thecrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> I can't believe that. I can do 1170/1660 at 1.15v! @85c/78c CF Heaven, max out 1080p


Don't ask why I went to 1.2v...

I realised my card was in the PCIE x8 slot and I just amended that and this is what I'm getting now at at a more sane1.15v

1175 / 1600 ---- 56.6 ---- 1427


and

1200/1600 ----58.1 ---- 1463


both at 1.15 but lose 50 off the max fps when I increased the core by 25. Is that normal?

How to get memory clock past 1600?

EDIT: Both tests ran the card to 80C and peeked at 82C occasionally.

Man I have enough to buy another one of these but i want a Catleap so bad


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Mine always has a little stutter right at the beginning of the run and that remains my minimum throughout the bench. I need to try letting it run through a full cycle before starting the benchmark run but my temps get too hot as of right now...


----------



## cowie

What worked for me and the studder was to just hit esc and restart,but the hwbot app for this bench i still get that frist few seconds studder


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> I'm not sure by what you mean 'minimums happen offscreen at the start of the bench not during'?
> I start benching Heaven 3.0 I start with 70.8 FPS and end with 60.8 FPS Min. It never dips below.
> It dawned on me I should film it after started the bench. I figured I'd video the run to show my minimum the whole way through. I started filming at Stage 4 of 26 where I was at 70.8 and then around stage Stage 9 of 26 started dropping lowest minimum and Stage 11 of 26 pegged it at 60.8 the rest of the way till it finished. Avg score 109 which didn't beat my high of 109.3 but I digress here is the video. Watch Min FPS.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Video!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry I had to add music - Thought Anthrax - Belly of the Beast would at least make it a bit more interesting.


You've never run an AMD card thru heaven? Upon starting the bench, it stutters and you get voila, your minimum FPS. It's not a REAL minimum FPS obviously, which is why minimum FPS is rather meaningless in this bench when taken as just a single number. While the bench is running for instance with my quads, FPS never drops below 130 FPS iirc. I haven't run one in a while, but the point is that IT ISN'T 23FPS rofl.

For ex.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Mine always has a little stutter right at the beginning of the run and that remains my minimum throughout the bench.


----------



## m3t4lh34d

Sucks, I scored an Open Box 7970 DCII and it ended up artifacting on me so I'm getting a refund.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> You've never run an AMD card thru heaven? Upon starting the bench, it stutters and you get voila, your minimum FPS. It's not a REAL minimum FPS obviously, which is why minimum FPS is rather meaningless in this bench when taken as just a single number. While the bench is running for instance with my quads, FPS never drops below 130 FPS iirc. I haven't run one in a while, but the point is that IT ISN'T 23FPS rofl.
> For ex.


No never benched any of my ATI 3870, 4870, 5870 and AMD 6870 cards. Didn't join OCN until I got my 6870 and I tested all my cards the real way.....gaming.









It wasn't until I switched to an Nvidia 580 that I ran first bench. Thanks for explaining the rough start on min for AMD. Explains what I was noticing.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Just FYI, it's not only AMD cards that stutter at the beginning. My GTX 580 Lightning in my backup rig also stutters at the beginning (I'm on 301.42). Not sure what Nvidia has done with Kepler to get around this as Arizonian has noticed...


----------



## m3t4lh34d

Yep, my Trifire 7970 rig does the same thing as far as stutters go. The beginning of the bench is always the minimum throughout. The only way to help it a little is to pre-run the bench via the preview screen and then hit F9 after to start the benchmark. It's still an issue though.

I was hoping my Asus 7970 DCII would have worked, but it's a triple slot card, so nothing more than Trifire is possible with it. It really wasn't that great of an OC'er anyways, even with the artifacts.


----------



## Levesque

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> You've never run an AMD card thru heaven? Upon starting the bench, it stutters and you get voila, your minimum FPS. It's not a REAL minimum FPS obviously, which is why minimum FPS is rather meaningless in this bench when taken as just a single number. While the bench is running for instance with my quads, FPS never drops below 130 FPS iirc. I haven't run one in a while, but the point is that IT ISN'T 23FPS rofl.
> For ex.


+1.

I finished #1 in the Heaven 2.5 bench thread of OCN, with crazy fps with my 4X 7970 Quad-Fire set-up, and I was always getting a low minimum fps at the begining.

tsm106. Even if Arizonian is now a ''moderator'', he's a notorious Nvidia only type of guy (can say what I really want to say about him, now that he's a moderator







). But he knows what he is. So don't try to explain that simple thing to him. He won't listen. Nvidia is da best!

And I'm still number 1 on 3D Mark 11 OCN thread after 6 months LOL! So those ''minimum fps'' for Heaven are totally meaningless.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I've known Arizonian for a long time and he is a fair guy. Definitely in the green camp but fair nonetheless. I think he'll be a fine moderator...


----------



## m3t4lh34d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levesque*
> 
> +1.
> I finished #1 in the Heaven 2.5 bench thread of OCN, with crazy fps with my 4X 7970 Quad-Fire set-up, and I was always getting a low minimum fps at the begining.
> tsm106. Even if Arizonian is now a ''moderator'', he's a notorious Nvidia only type of guy (can say what I really want to say about him, now that he's a moderator
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). But he knows what he is. So don't try to explain that simple thing to him. He won't listen. Nvidia is da best!
> And I'm still number 1 on 3D Mark 11 OCN thread after 6 months LOL! So those ''minimum fps'' for Heaven are totally meaningless.


What was your 3dmark11 P score? Was it higher than 26817? That was my Quad-SLI 680 score

EDIT: Just checked. Beat me by less than 1k points. I've still yet to OC the memory on the 680s. I'll take that spot from you soon enough


----------



## Levesque

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m3t4lh34d*
> 
> What was your 3dmark11 P score? Was it higher than 26817? That was my Quad-SLI 680 score
> EDIT: Just checked. Beat me by less than 1k points. I've still yet to OC the memory on the 680s. I'll take that spot from you soon enough


I got that score 6 months ago with the 4X 7970 freshly out of the box, with beta drivers (RC11), and with a mild OC. Was just checking that everything was ok with my set-up.

Didn't even push my 3930k at all. And my memory was at DDR3-2400, and now I can do DDR3-2700 with those sticks.









I just don't have time to do it properly. Too busy. I'm too successful in ''real-life''. Didn't even had the time to install Heaven 3!


----------



## Levesque

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> I've known Arizonian for a long time and he is a fair guy. Definitely in the green camp but fair nonetheless. I think he'll be a fine moderator...


Yeah sure. He has a strong Nvidia bias in everything he writes when talking GPUs. I was sooooo







when I noticed he was now a moderator... Sigh.

But enough of this. He now has ''virtual''power. LOL! Like we say: more power to him!









I hope he will learn to be fair to both side now, and remove those tinted green glasses and, since he's now a moderator, put some ''neutral'' glasses from now on.









Alot of people on OCN like AMD cards.


----------



## Cheesemaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levesque*
> 
> I got that score 6 months ago with the 4X 7970 freshly out of the box, with beta drivers (RC11), and with a mild OC. Was just checking that everything was ok with my set-up.
> Didn't even push my 3930k at all. And my memory was at DDR3-2400, and now I can do DDR3-2700 with those sticks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just don't have time to do it properly. Too busy. I'm too successful in ''real-life''. Didn't even had the time to install Heaven 3!


This is "real life"........

P.s don't take the cheese factor to serious, just having funnnnn!


----------



## BradleyW

I do not get the stutter at the beginning of this bench. I did with 580 SLI.


----------



## Arizonian

My asking why AMD had low FPS in Heaven 3.0 was a valid question never having benched my 4 previous AMD cards. I saw a pattern and tsm106 was kind enough to point why out and when I didn't understand the verbiage he used he clarified it.

On a side note: Last time I checked mods are allowed to have preference in thier components as well as members. I don't put down other components and if I offer advice I advise accordingly. No different than anyone else and thier preferences when helping other members. AMD and Nvidia make great cards. Tahiti and Kepler are on par in performance more than ever before. No wrong choices on either side this round.

Let's kindly keep our discussion to Heaven benchmarks that's being derailed in this thread moving foward.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> My asking why AMD had low FPS in Heaven 3.0 was a valid question never having benched my 4 previous AMD cards. I saw a pattern and tsm106 was kind enough to point why out and when I didn't understand the verbiage he used he clarified it.
> On a side note: Last time I checked mods are allowed to have preference in thier components as well as members. I don't put down other components and if I offer advice I advise accordingly. No different than anyone else and thier preferences when helping other members. AMD and Nvidia make great cards. Tahiti and Kepler are on par in performance more than ever before. No wrong choices on either side this round.
> Let's kindly keep our discussion to Heaven benchmarks that's being derailed in this thread moving foward.


I experienced low min fps in heaven with both AMD and Nvidia. It is a valid point. To combat low fps, SSD's can help. Fps drops are usually due to new textures being loaded. Ofc low fps also happenes when there is just too much for the GPU's the process.


----------



## m3t4lh34d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> I experienced low min fps in heaven with both AMD and Nvidia. It is a valid point. To combat low fps, SSD's can help. Fps drops are usually due to new textures being loaded. Ofc low fps also happenes when there is just too much for the GPU's the process.


Given the amount of RAM and the speed of it these days, most if not all textures are already loaded into memory prior to the bench or game level being loaded. There are always exceptions to the rule, but given the fact that heaven isn't exactly a massive arena, I doubt the texture load would be overwhelming.


----------



## Phatboy69

Phatboy69 --- i7 3930K / 5Ghz ---- 4Way SLI GTX580, 1000/2000/2100 ---- 159FPS ---- 4004


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m3t4lh34d*
> 
> Given the amount of RAM and the speed of it these days, most if not all textures are already loaded into memory prior to the bench or game level being loaded. There are always exceptions to the rule, but given the fact that heaven isn't exactly a massive arena, *I doubt the texture load would be overwhelming*.


You would think so, but two areas of Heaven are not loaded up front.


----------



## skyn3t

damn Heaven still crashes with my OC and the funny thing is 3Dmark11 passes all my bench with the same OC and Heaven crashes. Oh boy what a









3Dmark11 : 14387


----------



## shiloh

shiloh --- i7 2600K / 4.6ghz ---- GTX 690, 1202 / 2404 / 3181 ---- 106.0 ---- 2670


----------



## jdk33

jdk33 --- i7-3960x / 4.6ghz ---- 680 GTX Tri-SLI, 1059 / stock / stock ---- 142.4 ---- 3586


----------



## skyn3t

I'm try to push it more I would like to hit @ least FPS: 96
on 3Dmark11 i can push the offset to +100Mhz







and passes the bench's




and this right below is getting my nerves

Problem signature:
Problem Event Name: APPCRASH
Application Name: heaven.exe
Application Version: 1.0.0.0
Application Timestamp: 4f5744e5
Fault Module Name: nvwgf2um.dll
Fault Module Version: 8.17.13.142
Fault Module Timestamp: 4fb20322
Exception Code: c000001d
Exception Offset: 0050bf87
OS Version: 6.1.7601.2.1.0.256.1
Locale ID: 1033
Additional Information 1: 0a9e
Additional Information 2: 0a9e372d3b4ad19135b953a78882e789
Additional Information 3: 0a9e
Additional Information 4: 0a9e372d3b4ad19135b953a78882e789

Read our privacy statement online:
http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=104288&clcid=0x0409

If the online privacy statement is not available, please read our privacy statement offline:
C:\Windows\system32\en-US\erofflps.txt


----------



## jacedaface

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> I'm try to push it more I would like to hit @ least FPS: 96
> on 3Dmark11 i can push the offset to +100Mhz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and passes the bench's
> 
> 
> and this right below is getting my nerves
> Problem signature:
> Problem Event Name: APPCRASH
> Application Name: heaven.exe
> Application Version: 1.0.0.0
> Application Timestamp: 4f5744e5
> Fault Module Name: nvwgf2um.dll
> Fault Module Version: 8.17.13.142
> Fault Module Timestamp: 4fb20322
> Exception Code: c000001d
> Exception Offset: 0050bf87
> OS Version: 6.1.7601.2.1.0.256.1
> Locale ID: 1033
> Additional Information 1: 0a9e
> Additional Information 2: 0a9e372d3b4ad19135b953a78882e789
> Additional Information 3: 0a9e
> Additional Information 4: 0a9e372d3b4ad19135b953a78882e789
> Read our privacy statement online:
> http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=104288&clcid=0x0409
> If the online privacy statement is not available, please read our privacy statement offline:
> C:\Windows\system32\en-US\erofflps.txt


I don't know about your other problems but you are using the wrong settings in Heaven for this bench. Read page one, you will get a higher score with the required settings.


----------



## deafboy

And up the memory...


----------



## Wenty

Here's mine with my new GTX 670 SLI setup.













AMD 1055T @ 4.0 GHz
EVGA GTX 760 SC 4GB
Boost is @ 1200
4GB Memory @ 3300 = 6600


----------



## viox

here's another decent run. Passed the 1400 Mark which i had i mind so now i am a fan of the Windforce cooling system. I don't want to start a flame or anything like that but i would be really curious how a Twin Frozr behaves on these 670's since i was a very satisfied customer of all MSI products beforehand.



4x on Anisotropy is a no no my friend

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wenty*
> 
> Here's mine with my new GTX 670 SLI setup.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AMD 1055T @ 4.0 GHz
> EVGA GTX 760 SC 4GB
> Boost is @ 1215
> 4GB Memory @ 3400 = 6800


----------



## Wenty

Ok fixed it.......... 16X My bad.







Also dropped memory down to +300 seems to be no difference.


----------



## skyn3t

One thing i don't get it when i raise my memory i crash and if i keep it low like below in my screen shot i pass and pass good and i thing i will going to squeeze more from my FTW.


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> One thing i don't get it when i raise my memory i crash and if i keep it low like below in my screen shot i pass and pass good and i thing i will going to squeeze more from my FTW.


That is pretty weird...you should be able to go higher than that... have you tried disabling a card and finding the max on each? Maybe one of your cards is holding the other one back. ASIC?

Just curious because my highest clocks for Heaven were:

Power Target: 125%
GPU Clock Offset: +115
Mem Clock Offset: +700

Granted, that wasn't my highest scoring clocks...just the highest clocks. Heaven is weird.


----------



## nismofreak

nismofreak --- i5 2500k / 4.9GHz --- GigaByte GTX 670, 1275/Stock/7298 --- 57.8 --- 1456


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> That is pretty weird...you should be able to go higher than that... have you tried disabling a card and finding the max on each? Maybe one of your cards is holding the other one back. ASIC?
> Just curious because my highest clocks for Heaven were:
> Power Target: 125%
> GPU Clock Offset: +115
> Mem Clock Offset: +700
> Granted, that wasn't my highest scoring clocks...just the highest clocks. *Heaven is weird*.


yes it is very weird it still crashing on my memory offset and on 3D mark i can score so well with Power Target, GPU Clock Offset and Mem Clock Offset.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nismofreak*
> 
> nismofreak --- i5 2500k / 4.9GHz --- GigaByte GTX 670, 1275/Stock/7298 --- 57.8 --- 1456


nice oc i think you can push it moar


----------



## venomblade

venomblade --- i5 3570k / 4.4GHz --- EVGA GTX 670 FTW(stock)

Stuck on 900p for now







, hm, my minimum is so low :/


----------



## nismofreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> nice oc i think you can push it moar


Unfortunately, this is as far as she will go in Heaven. I can get more for 3DMark11 though. I'm happy with the card. When I do SLI later on, I'll be coming after you guys! Bwahahah!


----------



## Cheesemaster

squeezed out a lil more...

CheeseMaster --- 3960x / 5.0ghz ---- 690gtx quad-sli, 1040mhz core, 1145mhz boost/ memory1602mhz ---- FPS188.6 ---- Score 4751


----------



## tsm106

I was doing some benching today pushing my 3820 to 5.1ghz. Anyways some heaven runs here and there, I look at the killawatt and it's pushing over 1600w, rofl. That was surprising.


----------



## kpforce1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> I was doing some benching today pushing my 3820 to 5.1ghz. Anyways some heaven runs here and there, I look at the killawatt and it's pushing over 1600w, rofl. That was surprising.










Holy crap! That is crazy.... I'm getting ready to swap my ST1500 into my watercooled rig... my BFG 1200 just doesn't seem to be maintaining the V like it should...


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cheesemaster*
> 
> squeezed out a lil more...
> CheeseMaster --- 3960x / 5.0ghz ---- 690gtx quad-sli, 1040mhz core, 1145mhz boost/ memory1602mhz ---- FPS188.6 ---- Score 4751
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


hey this is not fair no no no no no no no no no I'm not going to







, hey man very crazzy score







i almost got me a 690 stead my ftw sli but any way I'm happy that's all the matters and you too








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpforce1*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Holy crap! That is crazy.... I'm getting ready to swap my ST1500 into my watercooled rig... my BFG 1200 just doesn't seem to be maintaining the V like it should...


just do it, moar power better eveyrything







peace of mind


----------



## kpforce1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> just do it, moar power better eveyrything
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peace of mind


Only problem is that the ST1500 really stabilized my primary rig.... hmmmm.... except now I'm at my girlfriends more (where the W/C rig is) so I guess its going to be swapped out lol... i'll just have to get another 1500W for the x58 trifire rig


----------



## KR0N0S

This is my Heaven Benchmark v3.0 score. I think it's pretty good since it's just a single Galaxy 58NLH5HS3PXZ Geforce GTX 580 Graphic Card. I overclocked it with Galaxy Xtreme Tuner HD and GPU-z and my settings are Core Frequency 950MHz Shader Processor Frequency1900MHz Memory Frequency 2200MHz Core Voltage 1150mV., CPU AMD Phenom II X6 1100T Black Edition

Powered by Unigine Engine
Heaven Benchmark v3.0 Basic
FPS:
74.5
Scores:
1876
Min FPS:
36.1
Max FPS:
153.5


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpforce1*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Holy crap! That is crazy.... I'm getting ready to swap my ST1500 into my watercooled rig... my BFG 1200 just doesn't seem to be maintaining the V like it should...


It peaked over 1600w, and I was only quick enough with the camera phone to capture a pic of 1600w, doh. I gotta say, I like the ST1500 a lot. My old quad 6950 burned up a few 1200w psus and I wanted to avoid that situation this time around with this quad setup. The new Lepa 1600 is rather intriguing too.

Updated submission
I kept the cpu at 5ghz for this run, more stability less volts required and raised the gpu clocks some more. I think I've tapped out this cpu lol. I'm giving her all she's got Captain! Time for a hexacore?

*tsm106 --- i7 3820 / 5.0GHz ---- Quadfire 7970, 1315 / 1765 ---- 221.4 ---- 5578*


----------



## viox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KR0N0S*
> 
> This is my Heaven Benchmark v3.0 score. I think it's pretty good since it's just a single Galaxy 58NLH5HS3PXZ Geforce GTX 580 Graphic Card. I overclocked it with Galaxy Xtreme Tuner HD and GPU-z and my settings are Core Frequency 950MHz Shader Processor Frequency1900MHz Memory Frequency 2200MHz Core Voltage 1150mV., CPU AMD Phenom II X6 1100T Black Edition
> Powered by Unigine Engine
> Heaven Benchmark v3.0 Basic
> FPS:
> 74.5
> Scores:
> 1876
> Min FPS:
> 36.1
> Max FPS:
> 153.5


One or more of the benchmark parameters is skewed


----------



## KR0N0S

Hi viox,
What do you mean?


----------



## jacedaface

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KR0N0S*
> 
> Hi viox,
> What do you mean?


He means you couldn't get that score using the settings from page one of this thread with a Single 580. Where is the screen shot?


----------



## KR0N0S

Thanks jacedaface for clearing up my inquiry. Here is my screen shot. I did not use page 1 settings. I will next time I run Heaven.
Thanks again.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KR0N0S*
> 
> Here is my screen shot. I did not use page 1 settings. I will next time I run Heaven.
> [
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> URL=http://www.overclock.net/image/id/2538773/width/502/height/700]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]


Run it again do not close heaven take the screen shot with msi AB or Evga pre x with OC settings


----------



## Arizonian

Screen shot with F12 as soon as its done with the cobble stone road in the background.

The screen shot will be found in - 'Main / Heaven / Screenshots' folder.


----------



## skyn3t

I need some serious input on this card clock here i don't want to double post on this thread but please can you guys check this out

This is the bench to see how my *First Card* performance under full load and top OC compared to *Second card*. post #738 of 738


----------



## KR0N0S

Thank you skyn3t & Arizonian for the advice on the screen shots.
I really appreciate it.


----------



## dph314

Updated Score- dph314 --- 2500k @ 4.5Ghz --- GTX680 SLI 1270mhz/6380mhz --- FPS-108.1 --- Score-2723


----------



## nabarun

nabarun --- i7 3930K/ 4.4GHz ---- 2x Asus Nvidia 680 gtx, / Stock / fps 98.5 score 2482

*after the nvidia patch for pci 3.0
*










nabarun --- i7 3930K/ 4.4GHz ---- 2x Asus Nvidia 680 gtx, / Stock / fps 100.2 score 2523


----------



## BradleyW

Just shows you that PCI-E 3.0 is a good investment!


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Just shows you that PCI-E 3.0 is a good investment!


ROFL, $1K investment for a chip and board that nets 1 and a half fps is a good proposition? That falls into the grey area of variation.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> ROFL, $1K investment for a chip and board that nets 1 and a half fps is a good proposition? That falls into the grey area of variation.


That's the problem with the Internet, people can't tell when people are being sarcastic


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> That's the problem with the Internet, people can't tell when people are being sarcastic


Put some smilies on man! Or you have to get more prosaic or something. Damn the internets.


----------



## Mhill2029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> That's the problem with the Internet, people can't tell when people are being sarcastic


Well sarcastic or not, 1680x1050 isn't the ideal resolution to test PCI-E 3.0 to be honest.


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mhill2029*
> 
> Well sarcastic or not, 1680x1050 isn't the ideal resolution to test PCI-E 3.0 to be honest.


Nvidia has some driver issues which lead to a difference in pcie 3 vs pcie 2 outputs. The diff with AMD is almost ziltch. 4 cards sharing a greater load is still equal to less of a load had it been only one card. What is harder? One screen thru one card or 3 screens thu 4 cards? I think that post by Vega is clouded in much magic. The magic that three screens somehow imparts to the ability of cards to magically raise their saturation of pcie 3 bandwidth... lol but it is only pcie 2 x16 level. That's the kicker lol. Quad gpu on x79 is basically limited to pcie 3 x8 which is equal to pcie 2 x16. Zomg.


----------



## jdk33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Just shows you that PCI-E 3.0 is a good investment!


With that small of a delta between the pci-e 2.0 and 3.0 runs I'd say it's probably within the margin of error for multiple runs, he probably didn't gain anything at all.

EDIT: just saw you were joking, lol'd


----------



## m3t4lh34d

Those of you claiming that this PCIe 3.0 patch doesn't improve performance are completely inaccurate. While the performance improvement may not be groundbreaking, it's still significant enough to make use of. I've noticed 5-15% gains in various games and benchmarks via this patch and the prior registry hack. I gained 500+ points in my 3dmark11 P score with the registry hack a while back, but haven't tested 3dmark11 yet with this patch, although I suspect it'll be the same. BF3 minimum fps have increased for me as well.


----------



## Mhill2029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m3t4lh34d*
> 
> Those of you claiming that this PCIe 3.0 patch doesn't improve performance are completely inaccurate. While the performance improvement may not be groundbreaking, it's still significant enough to make use of. I've noticed 5-15% gains in various games and benchmarks via this patch and the prior registry hack. I gained 500+ points in my 3dmark11 P score with the registry hack a while back, but haven't tested 3dmark11 yet with this patch, although I suspect it'll be the same. BF3 minimum fps have increased for me as well.


Totally agree,

Although BF3 p***es me off something rotten, reminds me of Heaven 3.0 with it's occasionally flashing texture objects. Plus i seem to get odd micro stutters now and then, mind you i'm currently using a 60Hz display which may have something to do with it lol


----------



## kpforce1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mhill2029*
> 
> Totally agree,
> Although BF3 p***es me off something rotten, reminds me of Heaven 3.0 with it's occasionally flashing texture objects. Plus i seem to get odd micro stutters now and then, mind you i'm currently using a 60Hz display which may have something to do with it lol


This occasionally happens to me and i'm only running two 480's







.... i thought is was my OC at first but then it would still do it at stock clocks.


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m3t4lh34d*
> 
> Those of you claiming that this PCIe 3.0 patch doesn't improve performance are completely inaccurate. While the performance improvement may not be groundbreaking, it's still significant enough to make use of. I've noticed 5-15% gains in various games and benchmarks via this patch and the prior registry hack. I gained 500+ points in my 3dmark11 P score with the registry hack a while back, but haven't tested 3dmark11 yet with this patch, although I suspect it'll be the same. BF3 minimum fps have increased for me as well.


There may be a gain but it's not gargantuan like some would have you believe.


----------



## bigal1542

BigAl1542 --- i5 3570K / 4.4 GHz ---- EVGA GTX 670 FTW SLI, 1301 MHz / Stock / 7650 MHz ---- 110.3 ---- 2777



These are on the beta drivers. Somehow my old max clocks aren't stable anymore, but the score is a little bit higher.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> Put some smilies on man! Or you have to get more prosaic or something. Damn the internets.


----------



## nismofreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigal1542*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> BigAl1542 --- i5 3570K / 4.4 GHz ---- EVGA GTX 670 FTW SLI, 1301 MHz / Stock / 7650 MHz ---- 110.3 ---- 2777
> 
> 
> 
> These are on the beta drivers. Somehow my old max clocks aren't stable anymore, but the score is a little bit higher.


+1 I noticed the same thing with my single GB 670. I wonder why some lost their max clocks and others seemed to have gotten more headroom.


----------



## pcenvy88

delete**


----------



## pcenvy88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mhill2029*
> 
> Totally agree,
> Although BF3 p***es me off something rotten, reminds me of Heaven 3.0 with it's occasionally flashing texture objects. Plus i seem to get odd micro stutters now and then, mind you i'm currently using a 60Hz display which may have something to do with it lol


Nope. My game is smooth as silk on 60hz.. 680 SC...


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

GTX680 @1350MHz:



I got a new EK waterblock for my Asus 680. Seems to help keep 1350MHz stable through all my tests. I'm going to leave it here and see how stable it is while doing some more gaming.


----------



## Mhill2029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pcenvy88*
> 
> Nope. My game is smooth as silk on 60hz.. 680 SC...


That's most probably because your not pushing 180FPS-200FPS on a 60Hz display


----------



## bigal1542

Wait... What patch are you guys talking about that now supports pcie 3.0?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nismofreak*
> 
> +1 I noticed the same thing with my single GB 670. I wonder why some lost their max clocks and others seemed to have gotten more headroom.


Yeah, no idea. Oh well, I won't complain, it's better with the beta drivers which is awesome.


----------



## Mhill2029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigal1542*
> 
> Wait... What patch are you guys talking about that now supports pcie 3.0?


http://www.overclock.net/t/1272441/nvidia-geforce-600-series-gen3-support-on-x79-platform/0_20

It only applies to X79 owners, you Z77 owners are fine so don't worry.


----------



## TechSilver13

Skyler2Dope --- Core i7 2600K / 5.15GHz --- GTX 670 SLI MSI PE/OC 1200/1852 --- 105.7 FPS ---2662


----------



## bigal1542

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mhill2029*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1272441/nvidia-geforce-600-series-gen3-support-on-x79-platform/0_20
> It only applies to X79 owners, you Z77 owners are fine so don't worry.


Got ya, thanks.


----------



## Kappy03

I only have a 1440x900









Despite four years of abuse, my GTX 280 is still trudging along











EDIT: It wouldn't let me do any degree of tessellation.


----------



## ASUSfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kappy03*
> 
> EDIT: It wouldn't let me do any degree of tessellation.


That's because Tess is a Dx11 feature. And your GTX280 is Dx10. Your windows might be Dx11 (win 7) but your card can't do it.

LOL, I'm still in the list!!! (in the top 55 tho







)


----------



## pcenvy88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mhill2029*
> 
> That's most probably because your not pushing 180FPS-200FPS on a 60Hz display


Why would you pay to push your computer past what your monitor is capable of? I don't see the point... Also, why don't you just put a frame rate target lock to 100FPS when playing Battlefield. The problem your having doesn't make much sense..


----------



## Mhill2029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pcenvy88*
> 
> Why would you pay to push your computer past what your monitor is capable of? I don't see the point... Also, why don't you just put a frame rate target lock to 100FPS when playing Battlefield. The problem your having doesn't make much sense..


It does, i'm waiting for 3x 120Hz screens. So atm i'm having to put up with weirdness....


----------



## pcenvy88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mhill2029*
> 
> It does, i'm waiting for 3x 120Hz screens. So atm i'm having to put up with weirdness....


Sorry I stand corrected. Checked out your sig rig... Very nice man. Wish I could afford that... Good for you.


----------



## Newbie2009




----------



## raxf

does the cpu in heaven 3.0 matter?Im wondering why I have the lowest 7970 xfire scores lol...


----------



## Newbie2009

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raxf*
> 
> does the cpu in heaven 3.0 matter?Im wondering why I have the lowest 7970 xfire scores lol...


I think so. Mine is pretty low too, although my min fps are sweet.


----------



## pcenvy88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raxf*
> 
> does the cpu in heaven 3.0 matter?Im wondering why I have the lowest 7970 xfire scores lol...


Of course it matters. Your cpu can bottleneck your gpu in any application.. I upgraded to the 2500K and get 15 fps better and finally reach 1500 score with ease.


----------



## thecrim

theCrim --- i7 3820 / 4.750GHz ---- MSI R7970, 1320 / 1800 ---- 64.3 ---- 1619


----------



## Gwokster

Gwokster --- 3930K @ 4.5Ghz ---Gigabyte HD 6990 crossfire 950 clock / 1350 memory --- 117 FPS --- score 2947


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

3960x @5GHz --- GTX 680 @1360MHz:


----------



## mynge




----------



## Vonnis

Here goes.
Vonnis ---- i7 920 @ 4.2ghz ---- GTX 680 SLI, 1202/1215 core (they don't boost equally), 6610 mhz memory, 108.3 FPS, 2728 score


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> GTX680 @1350MHz:
> 
> I got a new EK waterblock for my Asus 680. Seems to help keep 1350MHz stable through all my tests. I'm going to leave it here and see how stable it is while doing some more gaming.


omg....1.65VDDC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kpforce1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> omg....1.65VDDC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!










mother of god....


----------



## thestache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> omg....1.65VDDC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


That's a lot. Lol.

i7 3820 @ default clocks/voltage
EVGA GTX 690 @ default clocks/voltage with power target 135%

Not a fan of the minimum, was a very jittery experience in some spots but score seems decent, I'm suprised.


----------



## Vonnis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sexparty*
> 
> That's a lot. Lol.
> i7 3820 @ default clocks/voltage
> EVGA GTX 690 @ default clocks/voltage with power target 135%
> Not a fan of the minimum, was a very jittery experience in some spots but score seems decent, I'm suprised.


I've noticed that if you wait for Heaven to move on to the second scene (with the airship) and then hit benchmark, your minimum frame rate will improve. That won't fix a jittery experience later on, but you will get a better score as the first scene is generally when the very lowest framerate occurs in the first run.


----------



## m3t4lh34d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vonnis*
> 
> I've noticed that if you wait for Heaven to move on to the second scene (with the airship) and then hit benchmark, your minimum frame rate will improve. That won't fix a jittery experience later on, but you will get a better score as the first scene is generally when the very lowest framerate occurs in the first run.


Yep, we've discussed that fact several times in the past here. Letting the bench run in its entirety before you click benchmark will dramatically improve minimums for many cards.


----------



## Equ1l13r1um

i5 3570k @ stock
2x GTX 680's EVGA in Sli @ stock



Think I've done this all correctly... first timer using this









Dave


----------



## Arizonian

Almost a month with no update. Hope CDMAN is ok?

As for the min FPS.....I had that same question many pages back. When you start Heaven if you start benching right away it stutters right off the bat. Hence why the first min FPS is so low for some card. It's in no way to be taken into account as a guideline on how well your card handles as mentioned by m3t4lh34d.

Let it run a loop before hitting F9 and start your bench. You'll also get a better overall score once textures are loaded.


----------



## jam3s

why is this bench in 1680x1050?

I thought 1080p was standard?


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jam3s*
> 
> why is this bench in 1680x1050?
> I thought 1080p was standard?


Because it's not the size that counts, it's how you use it.


----------



## jam3s

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> Because it's not the size that counts, it's how you use it.


hahahh... smh, now I have to go and run at 1680x1050.


----------



## jam3s

Here's my results:

2500k @4.3GHz --- HD 7970 @ stock 915MHz:



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## tsm106

^^Psst post it like how the rules stipulate, then we will know your rigs settings, and can help you raise it. Btw, that's painfully low, cfx might not even be enabled?


----------



## jam3s

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> ^^Psst post it like how the rules stipulate, then we will know your rigs settings, and can help you raise it. Btw, that's painfully low, cfx might not even be enabled?


I'm running just one 7970 for now.

Also, there's not much to know. 4.3GHz 2500k, stock 7970.

What else would you like to see?

lol


----------



## jacedaface

@jam3s Something is not right with that score. Is that CF 7970 like it says in your sig?

Edit: You beat me to it above.


----------



## jam3s

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jacedaface*
> 
> @jam3s Something is not right with that score. Is that CF 7970 like it says in your sig?


I haven't got my second 7970 yet....

I am only running one at the moment.

I just pre-emptively added the second one to my sig...


----------



## tsm106

Yar, I had to squint to see the screen. Run the screen in app to show the 3d output, the screen is a larger and more legible, psst F12.

That said, I've never run a stock run before on a single card. Hehe. Anyways, max clocked single 7970 will get you around 64fps 1600 pts fyi.


----------



## jam3s

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> Yar, I had to squint to see the screen. Run the screen in app to show the 3d output, the screen is a larger and more legible, psst F12.
> That said, I've never run a stock run before on a single card. Hehe. Anyways, max clocked single 7970 will get you around 64fps 1600 pts fyi.


Oh wow!









I'll run it again for giggles and giggles?!

I'll take a screenshot of it this time, pressing F12.

Jam3s


----------



## thestache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vonnis*
> 
> I've noticed that if you wait for Heaven to move on to the second scene (with the airship) and then hit benchmark, your minimum frame rate will improve. That won't fix a jittery experience later on, but you will get a better score as the first scene is generally when the very lowest framerate occurs in the first run.


Thanks for that I'll try it and see if it helps the score.

The lowest frame rate occurred when it goes inside and there is the burning stick/torch on the wall. The bench stopped to nearly a stop and then started again. This has been happening a lot to me with my new system so I don't think it was the benchmark. Seems like my CPU is playing up and when it does GPU usage drops really low and 3D Apps slow to a vault pretty much then quickly speed up. It's weird.


----------



## xoleras

Is OP still updating?


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xoleras*
> 
> Is OP still updating?


Not since June 7th I believe. I asked same question today. It's hard to sift through pages to see scores and get an idea how it's stacking up.

Same with the 3DMark11 Performance thread that's been awhile. I'm doing better with benching in that category.


----------



## jam3s

Alright....

Here's is CFX at stock. 4.3GHz 2500k -- CFX.



How's it looking guys?


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Not since June 7th I believe. I asked same question today. It's hard to sift through pages to see scores and get an idea how it's stacking up.
> Same with the 3DMark11 Performance thread that's been awhile. I'm doing better with benching in that category.


Is it too soon for ownership change?


----------



## jacedaface

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> Is it too soon for ownership change?


He has come through in the past so give him a chance.


----------



## jam3s

Hey can anyone tell me if my heaven bench was any good? Or average? They're stock 7970s @ 915MHz


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jam3s*
> 
> Hey can anyone tell me if my heaven bench was any good? Or average? They're stock 7970s @ 915MHz


A high clock SB and high overclock 7970 x2 = 125 fps. If you get to over 110fps your getup is moving good. You should start getting the picture that stock runs are real slow comparatively.


----------



## CDMAN

updated


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CDMAN*
> 
> updated


Thank you very much appreciate your hard work.


----------



## jam3s

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> A high clock SB and high overclock 7970 x2 = 125 fps. If you get to over 110fps your getup is moving good. You should start getting the picture that stock runs are real slow comparatively.


Thanks... I just hate OC'ing sometimes lol


----------



## sew333

Hi guys . Its normal or not? I am using : Extreme tesselation, all high , AA 4x. On first loop i have minimum : 35 fps , on second loop, minimum : 38 fps ,o on third loop minimum: 39 fps and on four loop: 41 fps. It is normal or not? Thx

Why this fps increasing , ***?

I have 301 WHQL


----------



## hammerforged

Hammerforged

2600k @ 4.8
Msi GTX 680 Lightning 1333 core 7000 effective memory
FPS: 58.4
Score: 1472


----------



## Amdkillsintel

Amdkillsintel --- i7 3820 / 5.02 ---- EVGA GTX 580 SLI, 825 / 1650 / 2100 ---- 80.4 ---- 2026

Had a GTX 580 before, and grabbed another. Couldn't clock them too high due to heat and possibly my PSU. Still a nice score imo, when compared to the other 580s and single 680s


----------



## thestache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CDMAN*
> 
> updated


Missed a few.


----------



## jacedaface

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sexparty*
> 
> Missed a few.


I might be wrong, but if the scores you are talking about are not high enough to have made the top 30. Thats the reason, only runs that make the top 30 scores get added. So pretty much SLi and CF only make the grade.


----------



## BulletProofGeek

Phenom II X6 1045T -- HD 6870 -- Both stock.



Maybe if i overclock some It will reach the top 30


----------



## thestache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jacedaface*
> 
> I might be wrong, but if the scores you are talking about are not high enough to have made the top 30. Thats the reason, only runs that make the top 30 scores get added. So pretty much SLi and CF only make the grade.


Ohh fair enough, that makes sense.

Will have to quad SLI GTX 690 it when I've got a decent CPU OC to cope with it then...


----------



## jacedaface

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BulletProofGeek*
> 
> Phenom II X6 1045T -- HD 6870 -- Both stock.


Pretty much all your settings are out of wack. Have look at page 1.


----------



## kpforce1

Yeah, I ran these settings (except for running 5760x1080) on my sli 480 surround setup for giggles....







wow..... can you say slideshow? lol I dropped aa and it ran alright though. One thing I've noticed since I got the two extra monitors, is that I'm not as critical on edges and some detail. I guess because my peripheral vision is actually being used as opposed to the tunnel vision with one monitor?


----------



## nabarun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CDMAN*
> 
> updated


you forgot to add me

http://www.overclock.net/t/1235557/official-top-30-heaven-benchmark-3-0-scores/660


----------



## jacedaface

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nabarun*
> 
> you forgot to add me
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1235557/official-top-30-heaven-benchmark-3-0-scores/660


CDMAN has said in the past that he only adds scores that make the top 30. Your score is just outside that, so i guess that is why you haven't been added.


----------



## Phatboy69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpforce1*
> 
> Yeah, I ran these settings (except for running 5760x1080) on my sli 480 surround setup for giggles....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wow..... can you say slideshow? lol I dropped aa and it ran alright though. One thing I've noticed since I got the two extra monitors, is that I'm not as critical on edges and some detail. I guess because my peripheral vision is actually being used as opposed to the tunnel vision with one monitor?


How about this? 6048x1080 Same as test settings except 4xAA instead of 8xx. Still Avg 46.6FPS


----------



## dph314

I hope to rejoin the Top 30 when my 680 Lightnings make it here Monday









Keep up the great work CDMAN


----------



## SeanJ76

SeanJ76 -i5 [email protected]@1.44 Vcore/ 670GTX 'FTW' @ 1300mhz core/3310 Memory -77.7fps avg score-1957 (1920x1080)


----------



## jacedaface

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeanJ76*
> 
> SeanJ76 -i5 [email protected]@1.44 Vcore/ 670GTX 'FTW' @ 1300mhz core/3310 Memory -77.7fps avg score-1957 (1920x1080)


Im guessing that is 670 SLi?
Also wrong settings, check out page one of the thread. Still nice score for 1080.


----------



## Andrazh

Its without AA.


----------



## cloudelamerz

ASUS DirectCuII GTX 670 1202/3664MHz
I think it's only average.


----------



## cloudelamerz

Here's a clearer picture!


----------



## kpforce1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phatboy69*
> 
> How about this? 6048x1080 Same as test settings except 4xAA instead of 8xx. Still Avg 46.6FPS


Oh you shut your face







yours is definitely bigger than mine lol. That is impressive for sure. Luckily my two overclocked 480's can still play pretty much everything maxed out (excluding AA on some titles) in a surround resolution. I'll never go back to one monitor that's for certain...especially for all of the racing games/sims I've started playing


----------



## SeanJ76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jacedaface*
> 
> Im guessing that is 670 SLi?
> Also wrong settings, check out page one of the thread. Still nice score for 1080.


No it's 1x670GTX FTW. Not sure why they would use such a terrible resolution for the leaderboard....oh well back to benching I will only gain fps at a lower resolution.


----------



## jacedaface

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeanJ76*
> 
> No it's 1x670GTX FTW. Not sure why they would use such a terrible resolution for the leaderboard....oh well back to benching I will only gain fps at a lower resolution.


I didn't notice you had AA turned off thats why i thought it was SLi.


----------



## SeanJ76

HD monitors naturally remove screen tearing therefore rendering xAA useless especially at higher resolutions. If anything it will only cripple your performance.
New score at 1680x1050- no AA-


----------



## SeanJ76

x8AA enabled
SeanJ76- i5 [email protected]@1.44Vcore/670GTX FTW 1300mhz core/3310mhz memory 55.9fps 1407score


----------



## USFORCES

New score below.


----------



## dph314

I know I'm not going to make the Top 30 again until I put my second card in, but I'm still in the process of testing the first one and wanted to do a run to compare. This is one of the two 680 Lightnings I just got today. 1355mhz/6800mhz and a 2500k @ 4.7Ghz. 61.9fps
_____


----------



## SeanJ76




----------



## USFORCES

USFORCES 980X 4.5Ghz, 680 4GB SLI 1260MHz core


----------



## Bolvar




----------



## eXXon

exxon 3930K @ 4.5 , 580GTX SLI core890 shader1780 mem2004, score 2192, fps 87.


----------



## Eyedea

I dunno *** is up with my card. When i bought it a few weeks ago i was able to run Heaven at max on 1920x1080 with +150 core (1260) and + 375 mem (3375) totally fine, no crashing or artifacts. I just tried same max settings at 1680x1050 and it was artifacting like mad









What gives









Think i might flog it and get a lightning............only £20 more than this ref card!


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eyedea*
> 
> I dunno *** is up with my card. When i bought it a few weeks ago i was able to run Heaven at max on 1920x1080 with +150 core (1260) and + 375 mem (3375) totally fine, no crashing or artifacts. I just tried same max settings at 1680x1050 and it was artifacting like mad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What gives
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Think i might flog it and get a lightning............only £20 more than this ref card!


The Afterburner version capable of adjusting the voltage for the Lightnings isn't out yet, but even at the stock voltage I can tell they're beasts. If you can get a good deal on a Lightning I'd say go for it. My 2nd one is ok, but my top card is the one that will shine. It plays everything @ 1350mhz core and +400 memory, and runs 3dMark11 at 1372mhz/7100mhz (+550 memory). I can't wait till I can up the voltage


----------



## kbCorruption

kbCorruption --- FX 8120 / 3.1Ghz ---- GTX 670, 1143 / 1344 / 3275 ---- 53.0 ---- 1334


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hammerforged*
> 
> Hammerforged
> 2600k @ 4.8
> Msi GTX 680 Lightning 1333 core 7000 effective memory
> FPS: 58.4
> Score: 1472


Hey thanks for posting this! I was wondering how the Lightnings would stack up in Heaven. Looks like AMD is really well optimized for Heaven while Nvidia is optimized for 3dmark11...


----------



## jacedaface

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Hey thanks for posting this! I was wondering how the Lightnings would stack up in Heaven. Looks like AMD is really well optimized for Heaven while Nvidia is optimized for 3dmark11...


That score seems off to me. My Ref 680 @ 1337 and 7000 memory gets 61fps and thats on an old i7 920 @ 4.18GHz. Unless the 2600k doesn't have HT? Maybe that is the difference.


----------



## ganganputput

these are my results 670 4 way sli evga SC 4GB

ganganputput --- 3770K / 3.5GHz ---- 4x 670, 967, 1502, 151.3, 3811


----------



## Sapientia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ganganputput*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> these are my results 670 4 way sli evga SC 4GB
> ganganputput --- 3770K / 3.5GHz ---- 4x 670, 967, 1502, 151.3, 3811


I thought 670s were only up to 3-way SLI?


----------



## ganganputput

i got them working in 4 way. 301.42 drivers apparently support that.


----------



## jacedaface

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ganganputput*
> 
> i got them working in 4 way. 301.42 drivers apparently support that.


Nice, although you need to run again in 8x AA. 4 670's i bet the electricity man loves you!


----------



## USFORCES

Nevermind someone else caught it...


----------



## ganganputput

whoops. i must have mistakenly set the setting to 4

ok running it again..


----------



## ganganputput

hmm results arent so good. this is with 8x AA










these are my results 670 4 way sli evga SC 4GB
ganganputput --- 3770K / 3.5GHz ---- 4x 670, 967, 1502, 136.1, 3428

what can i do to improve scores? OC the cpu? its at stock now..

gfx cant even take a 50mhz oc, they hang.

at least made the list but was beaten by 670 tri sli and 680 tri sli...


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jacedaface*
> 
> That score seems off to me. My Ref 680 @ 1337 and 7000 memory gets 61fps and thats on an old i7 920 @ 4.18GHz. Unless the 2600k doesn't have HT? Maybe that is the difference.


My Lightning @ 1350/6600 gets 61.9, so, maybe CPU doesn't matter much in Heaven as long as it's not maxing out any cores.


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ganganputput*
> 
> hmm results arent so good. this is with 8x AA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> these are my results 670 4 way sli evga SC 4GB
> ganganputput --- 3770K / 3.5GHz ---- 4x 670, 967, 1502, 136.1, 3428
> what can i do to improve scores? OC the cpu? its at stock now..
> gfx cant even take a 50mhz oc, they hang.
> at least made the list but was beaten by 670 tri sli and 680 tri sli...


That does seem off, yeah. Is the CPU maxing out at all on any cores? Also, what's the rest of your setup? You should fill in your sig when you get a chance


----------



## ganganputput

updated my sig. wonder whats wrong causing the low scores.


----------



## jacedaface

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> My Lightning @ 1350/6600 gets 61.9, so, maybe CPU doesn't matter much in Heaven as long as it's not maxing out any cores.


Thats what i thought, but in thats the case why is his/her score lower than ours when we are very close in core speed.


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

I'll try


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jacedaface*
> 
> Thats what i thought, but in thats the case why is his/her score lower than ours when we are very close in core speed.


No clue. Programs running in the background maybe? I make sure to close everything before I do a run. Even the internet. It puts a small usage on the main GPU. Not much, but, could mean the difference of 1fps. I don't know. Just taking a guess.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> I'll try


Need some more info there. Check the other submissions. Hardware and clock speeds









Edit- Off topic I know, but guy with the Lightning (or anyone for that matter), how did you get the Power % slider in Afterburner 2.2.2? I have to go to 'Settings' and adjust it there for my Lightnings.


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> Need some more info there. Check the other submissions. Hardware and clock speeds


I7 3770K stock clock, MSI GTX 680 Lightning SLI at about 1250/6100. I'm not certain how to tell, just run the Afterburner pointer over the graph and pick the highest number?
And I'm not really submitting for an "Official" spot, I'm officially not even in the top 30 so it's not important.

I thought I had a screen shot showing the bricks, but that's just the Unigine HTML shot. I'll run it again I guess.
Quote:


> Edit- Off topic I know, but guy with the Lightning (or anyone for that matter), how did you get the Power % slider in Afterburner 2.2.2? I have to go to 'Settings' and adjust it there for my Lightnings.


I just slide the slider, hit "Apply", then "Save". All the Profile Numbers will blink, click one of them and it'll save that slider setting as that profile.


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> I7 3770K stock clock, MSI GTX 680 Lightning SLI at about 1250/6100. I'm not certain how to tell, just run the Afterburner pointer over the graph and pick the highest number?
> And I'm not really submitting for an "Official" spot, I'm officially not even in the top 30 so it's not important.
> I just slide the slider, hit "Apply", then "Save". All the Profile Numbers will blink, click one of them and it'll save that slider setting as that profile.


I mean how do you get it in the main interface. My Power % slider is only in the Settings section, when I click the Settings button.

You can find your stock clock, which I'm assuming is 1202mhz core, by doing a run without adjusting anything (+0 offset). Then you add to that with the slider. Well, should be 1202mhz in the LN2 BIOS (switch is to the right).


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Stock Clock I7 3770K, MSI GTX 680 Lightning SLI, I'll post a shot of my AB console here shortly...just figuring out the file upload system here.


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> I mean how do you get it in the main interface. My Power % slider is only in the Settings section, when I click the Settings button.
> You can find your stock clock, which I'm assuming is 1202mhz core, by doing a run without adjusting anything (+0 offset). Then you add to that with the slider. Well, should be 1202mhz in the LN2 BIOS (switch is to the right).


I'm not using the LN2 bios, maybe that's why your sliders are not there?


----------



## dph314

You should try out the LN2 BIOS. You might be able to hit some higher speeds.


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> You should try out the LN2 BIOS. You might be able to hit some higher speeds.


Man, I'm old and ignorant. I haven't even got my processor OC'd yet. Or my MB BIOS flashed, or my GPU drivers updated. The GTX 990 will be out before I get this thing figured out. But I'm having fun and drinking beer, so I got that going for me.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> But I'm having fun and drinking beer, so I got that going for me.


That's it right there, benching like a pro!


----------



## PeteJM

I Tried with the new system on a 7970 I got from Jedix...


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

That's pretty low for a 7970. I get at least 54 fps at stock with mine....


----------



## jam3s

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> That's pretty low for a 7970. I get at least 54 fps at stock with mine....


I guess MMV.

I get around the same, to be honest.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I've hit 48fps on my GTX 580 Lightning backup rig so 45fps is definitely low for a 7970. You just need to OC that baby (stock 7970 clocks are a joke)...


----------



## TiHawk560

I just got my 2nd 670 today.







Possibly going to get a 3rd.


















TiHawk560 --- i5 2500k / 4.8GHz ---- GTX 670 SLi , 967 / 3104 ---- 92.3 ---- 2326


----------



## PeteJM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> That's pretty low for a 7970. I get at least 54 fps at stock with mine....


Well, im not using a X79 chipset, or a $1000 processor. So that might have a bit to account for it, plus my 3770K is on stock clocks.









New bench though with my 690!


----------



## jam3s

CFX 7970 @ 1125 (Stock Volts) -- 4.8GHz 2500k


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

I loaded the 304.79 drivers










GnarlyCharlie

I7 3770K @ 4.4GHz

(2) X GTX 680 in SLI @ 1311 Core

6610 Mem Clock ---- FPS: 117.7, Scores:2966


----------



## fewness

fewness -- 3930k /4.8G -- 2x GTX680, 1305,1215 Core / 6910,6910 Mem -- 113.5 -- 2860


----------



## dph314

Damn. Those are some nice 680's









Edit- Does anyone else's GPU usage during Heaven look like this?
___


I'm going to do a few more runs and check out the graph again. But I just noticed this and it didn't seem right. Both GPUs running at the same clocks. I know there's brief black screens where usage might go down real quick, but that one section looks like usage is dropping longer than one of the black screens between stages.


----------



## kpforce1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ganganputput*
> 
> hmm results arent so good. this is with 8x AA
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> these are my results 670 4 way sli evga SC 4GB
> ganganputput --- 3770K / 3.5GHz ---- 4x 670, 967, 1502, 136.1, 3428
> what can i do to improve scores? OC the cpu? its at stock now..
> gfx cant even take a 50mhz oc, they hang.
> at least made the list but was beaten by 670 tri sli and 680 tri sli...


Get your CPU running to at least 4.2GHz or better if you want to run more than 2 GPUs. Just my $.02







Nice rig by the way, I'd love to get my hands on some of those cards.









Can you post your full sig specs as well? PSU size etc...


----------



## apxcore

with only an intel e8500


----------



## bloomer

Bloomer --- i7 2600k / 4.6 GHz ---- EVGA GTX 680 FTW SLI, 1084MHz / 6008MHz ---- 103.9 ---- 2618

I have two EVGA GTX 680 FTW with 4G vram each in SLI, i7 2600k @ 4.6 GHz, GSkill 8G ram @ 2133 Mhz, Asus Maximus IV extreme Z MB. I got very consistent FPS throughout the benchmark. Very happy with the setup.


----------



## m3t4lh34d

Damn, I'm still in 4th place. That should hopefully change this coming week when I pick up 4 new cards. I'm either going 4 x 7970 Ghz edition, or most likely 4 FTW 4GB 680/670s, but I would drop them all if MSI would put out a 4GB version of the Lightning 680 anytime soon =\


----------



## PeteJM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> I loaded the 304.79 drivers
> GnarlyCharlie
> 
> I7 3770K @ 4.5GHz
> 
> (2) X GTX 680 in SLI @ 1305/1305 Core
> 
> 6550 Mem Clock ---- FPS: 117.1, Scores:2949


Nice Bench, Il be gunning for you when I am on water and OCed...


----------



## SeanJ76

Still waiting for a 4x690GTX post to rail the 4x7970


----------



## PeteJM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeanJ76*
> 
> Still waiting for a 4x690GTX post to rail the 4x7970


You mean 2x 690? You cant do quad SLI with those cards.


----------



## Blindsay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PeteJM*
> 
> You mean 2x 690? You cant do quad SLI with those cards.


well technically 2 of them are quad sli


----------



## m3t4lh34d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeanJ76*
> 
> Still waiting for a 4x690GTX post to rail the 4x7970


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PeteJM*
> 
> You mean 2x 690? You cant do quad SLI with those cards.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blindsay*
> 
> well technically 2 of them are quad sli


Unfortunately for you guys, several of us Quad GTX 680 and Quad 690 guys have already tried to beat the Quadfire 7970s, but the 7970s are simply stronger in this bench at this time. It's going to take a substantial boost via drivers and one hell of an OC to match them. In other benches, the 680s walk all over the 7970s, like in 3dmark11 I get a P score of 27k and 13k X score.

Btw, my 680s were anything but stock. The lowest of the 4 was @ 1215, and the highest @ 1285, so there's not MUCH more room to spare as far as max overclocks on the 680s go. I'm trying to score 4 lightnings which can hopefully put me @ or over 1300 on ALL 4 cards, but that's a rather difficult proposition.

We shall see.

The best bang for the buck would be for me to swap my 680s for 4GB 670s. If I find a member here willing to do that, I would def.


----------



## sk3tch

Since m3t4lh34d is using a pic of my rig to represent his system (well, pic of my old system - upgraded my 680s to 4GB!), I figured I may as well join in on the fun here.









sk3tch --- i7 3960X / 4.5 GHz ---- 4x EVGA GTX 680 FTW+ 4GB, 1084 MHz / 1536 Unified / 1502 MHz ---- 182.9 ---- 4607



EDIT: btw - here's an updated pic of my rig if you want to use this one, too m3t4lh34d!


----------



## SeanJ76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m3t4lh34d*
> 
> Unfortunately for you guys, several of us Quad GTX 680 and Quad 690 guys have already tried to beat the Quadfire 7970s, but the 7970s are simply stronger in this bench at this time. It's going to take a substantial boost via drivers and one hell of an OC to match them. In other benches, the 680s walk all over the 7970s, like in 3dmark11 I get a P score of 27k and 13k X score.
> Btw, my 680s were anything but stock. The lowest of the 4 was @ 1215, and the highest @ 1285, so there's not MUCH more room to spare as far as max overclocks on the 680s go. I'm trying to score 4 lightnings which can hopefully put me @ or over 1300 on ALL 4 cards, but that's a rather difficult proposition.
> We shall see.
> The best bang for the buck would be for me to swap my 680s for 4GB 670s. If I find a member here willing to do that, I would def.


Just give it 3 months, Nvidia software is 100x better than what AMD comes up with for drivers.


----------



## fewness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeanJ76*
> 
> Just give it 3 months, Nvidia software is 100x better than what AMD comes up with for drivers.


Yeah, let's hope in maybe 305.xx there will be a line says "up to 50% in Unigine Heaven."


----------



## thestache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m3t4lh34d*
> 
> Unfortunately for you guys, several of us Quad GTX 680 and Quad 690 guys have already tried to beat the Quadfire 7970s, but the 7970s are simply stronger in this bench at this time. It's going to take a substantial boost via drivers and one hell of an OC to match them. In other benches, the 680s walk all over the 7970s, like in 3dmark11 I get a P score of 27k and 13k X score.
> Btw, my 680s were anything but stock. The lowest of the 4 was @ 1215, and the highest @ 1285, so there's not MUCH more room to spare as far as max overclocks on the 680s go. I'm trying to score 4 lightnings which can hopefully put me @ or over 1300 on ALL 4 cards, but that's a rather difficult proposition.
> We shall see.
> The best bang for the buck would be for me to swap my 680s for 4GB 670s. If I find a member here willing to do that, I would def.


My quad GTX 690 SLI tests wern't bad/low but they weren't as crazy as the top 2 scores at the moment. 1285mhz ain't bad for a GTX 680.

Best I can get so far out of my GTX 690 and 3820 on air is 2742 (1 place and 10 points off top30 dammit). Haven't tried the one under water or it's 3930k yet.

GTX 690 @ 135% 1215mhz 3305mhz


----------



## m3t4lh34d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sk3tch*
> 
> Since m3t4lh34d is using a pic of my rig to represent his system (well, pic of my old system - upgraded my 680s to 4GB!), I figured I may as well join in on the fun here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sk3tch --- i7 3960X / 4.5 GHz ---- 4x EVGA GTX 680 FTW+ 4GB, 1084 MHz / 1536 Unified / 1502 MHz ---- 182.9 ---- 4607
> 
> EDIT: btw - here's an updated pic of my rig if you want to use this one, too m3t4lh34d!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://1pcent.com/images/Overclock.net/evga_gtx_680_ftw+_4gb_quad_sli_sk3tch.jpg


lol, buddy I can take a pic with my name next to it if it satisfies you. Don't accuse me of nonsense like that. I've sold multiple 680s and 7970s here.











Yeah my rig was dirty in that pic, but it isn't anymore. I can gladly take pics with my S/N next to them









I don't take pics of my rig every 10 seconds like some members do here, so I obviously don't have a massive catalog of photos associated with it. I also could careless about my rig looking pretty as long as it's functional and the temps are nominal. Sure, I could clean and cable manage it a bit better, but tbh I don't really care if it looks pretty or not, because it still stomps all over alot of the 'pretty' rigs here


----------



## sk3tch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m3t4lh34d*
> 
> lol, buddy I can take a pic with my name next to it if it satisfies you. Don't accuse me of nonsense like that. I've sold multiple 680s and 7970s here.


Just stating that you're using a picture of my rig, not yours. Take a look at your profile. Even the image name has "_sk3tch.jpg" at the end of it, lol. Not a big deal. I get it...easier that way!


----------



## m3t4lh34d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sk3tch*
> 
> Just stating that you're using a picture of my rig, not yours. Take a look at your profile. Even the image name has "_sk3tch.jpg" at the end of it, lol. Not a big deal. I get it...easier that way!


What I'm saying is, it was publicly available on google images, and I've proven that I own the exact same setup, so it's not as if I'm putting on a front









Btw, don't flatter yourself. I didn't target you personally. It was simply laziness and the fact that I didn't feel like cropping or re-taking another photo for the small thumbnail.

Also, I've already ordered pretty much the exact same 4GB 680s that you have, so once again I'll have the same exact setup...


----------



## Mhill2029

Mhill2029 --- i7 3930k / 4.6 GHz ---- 4x Zotac GTX 680, 1006 MHz/1059Mhz / 1502 MHz / ---- 177.4 ---- 4470



Not bad for stock cards me thinks...


----------



## m3t4lh34d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mhill2029*
> 
> Mhill2029 --- i7 3930k / 4.6 GHz ---- 4x Zotac GTX 680, 1006 MHz/1059Mhz / 1502 MHz / ---- 177.4 ---- 4470
> 
> Not bad for stock cards me thinks...


Def, good score


----------



## SeanJ76

SeanJ76 ----i5 [email protected]@1.44 Vcore ----(1)-670GTX FTW 1300mhz core(+106) 3310mhz memory(+206)



So far only one game in my arsenal has pushed my 670 FTW into the 138% usage -Dead Island.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Welp. Best I can get my 580 without any bios mods. Possible update from my previous score plz...


Sure beats my last score of 44.7fps

Cakewalk_S ---- i5 2500k / 4.5GHz ---- GTX580 ---- 932MHz core, 1864MHz shader, 2250MHz memory ---- 47.4fps ---- 1193


----------



## ViTosS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeanJ76*
> 
> SeanJ76 ----i5 [email protected]@1.44 Vcore ----(1)-670GTX FTW 1300mhz core(+106) 3310mhz memory(+206)
> 
> So far only one game in my arsenal has pushed my 670 FTW into the 138% usage -Dead Island.


Wow nice score, I wish my 670 FTW could hit that clock mark, I get driver error even with only 65+Mhz on core and nothing in memory. But at least it can hit 1215Mhz without OC with GPU boost


----------



## UNOE

I was a little suprized by my score I messed up my thermal paste and have to reapply next week and rebuild the loop for now I'm at 4.1ghz.

CPU = 3930K @ 4.1ghz (offset voltage)
GPU's = 3x 7970's @ 1042 core / 1525 memory / 1174mv
Motherboard = Asus x79 Rampage Extreme IV
Ram = Mushkin 2133 @ 10-12-11-28 -1t

Score = 3599 with 142.9 FPS


----------



## ganganputput

hi, heres my rig in my signature









i7-3770k stock speed, g1 sniper 3, 16gb ram Corsair vengeance 1600 , 4 evga 670 gtx 4gb SC version, 3 samsung syncmaster sa850 (7860x1440 res). with a ax1200 psu

X6 gaming keyboard, razer imperator mouse. everything mounted in NZXT switch 810 matt black case,


----------



## egotrippin

Here's my score for now with my 2600k and GTX 690... I'll be back with a 3960x and another 690 sometime in the near future...


----------



## m3t4lh34d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *egotrippin*
> 
> Here's my score for now with my 2600k and GTX 690... I'll be back with a 3960x and another 690 sometime in the near future...


I wouldn't invest in Quad SLI unless you go 4GB. Don't make the same mistake I did.


----------



## SeanJ76

Man am I glad I didn't bother with a 690GTX...for $1000.00 it's performance is lacking big time. I believe the only card with any sort of worth vs. cost is the 670GTX FTW, as it outperforms the 680GTX reference design and cost $100 less.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeanJ76*
> 
> Man am I glad I didn't bother with a 690GTX...for $1000.00 it's performance is lacking big time. I believe the only card with any sort of worth vs. cost is the 670GTX FTW, as it outperforms the 680GTX reference design and cost $100 less.


No doubt about it that the 670 is the best price performance video card out this year.

However there's not much difference between the 690 & 680 that comes within 2% to 6% range of performance.

Heaven 3.0 Benchmark Scores

Top SLI 680 = 115.2
Top 690 = 112.5
Top SLI 670 = 109.3

The benefits of a dual GPU over single GPUs is why one would settle for less performance at the same price of the 680's in SLI.

Less heat, less power consumption, one single slot, dual GPU running @ PCIe 3.0 x16 as opposed to two 680's running at PCIe 3.0 x8, fan noise much lower, & the one benifit no other cards in SLI have which is frame metering.

'Frame metering' is on a hardware level that syncs both GPU's on a single PCB that practically eliminates micro stuttering. In fact no more micro stutter than a single card.









Have some info on Frame Metering in the club thread.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1249960/official-nvidia-gtx-690-owners-club#post_17103624

So a bit less performance in place of a high quality build the 690 has with other perks you don't get from an SLI configuration. Definitely worth its value for some people who prefer the other benefits gained over the slight performance lost.

Had to clarify the difference with the 690 & 680. The 670 is the best bang for price / performance ratio this year, no denying that.


----------



## m3t4lh34d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> No doubt about it that the 670 is the best price performance video card out this year.
> However there's not much difference between the 690 & 680 that comes within 2% to 6% range of performance.
> Heaven 3.0 Benchmark Scores
> Top SLI 680 = 115.2
> Top 690 = 112.5
> Top SLI 670 = 109.3
> The benefits of a dual GPU over single GPUs is why one would settle for less performance at the same price of the 680's in SLI.
> Less heat, less power consumption, one single slot, dual GPU running @ PCIe 3.0 x16 as opposed to two 680's running at PCIe 3.0 x8, fan noise much lower, & the one benifit no other cards in SLI have which is frame metering.
> 'Frame metering' is on a hardware level that syncs both GPU's on a single PCB that practically eliminates micro stuttering. In fact no more micro stutter than a single card.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have some info on Frame Metering in the club thread.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1249960/official-nvidia-gtx-690-owners-club#post_17103624
> So a bit less performance in place of a high quality build the 690 has with other perks you don't get from an SLI configuration. Definitely worth its value for some people who prefer the other benefits gained over the slight performance lost.
> The 680 reference $499 come with four power phases per card and the 690 come with five power phases each side. Hence why it comes closer to its SLI cousin in performance than any other dual GPU before it. In fact it's the first dual GPU of this caliber without as much compromise as before.
> Had to clarify the difference with the 690 & 680. The 670 is the best bang for price / performance ratio this year, no denying that.


That may be the case, but both the 7970 and Nvidia's SLI brethren are very close in regards to their MS and Frame time results, at least on the limited number of sites that have done a proper study on the matter.










What I'm saying is, I wouldn't go Quad SLI with a 690 since you basically committing yourself to those 2GB per GPU for a significant amount of time. Unless you don't plan on turning around and selling the 690s after hitting a VRAM wall in a game, you're stuck with them for a while. I've already got 4GB 680s on Backorder to replace my 2GB 680s, but I may switch that to 670 4GB editions instead.

The latest iterations of GPUs from both camps have more than enough power to hit the VRAM wall before fps comes into consideration, and once you take SLI into consideration, you'll hit the VRAM limit in any future titles or at high res, before you start chugging because of lack of GPU computing power.

I just think Nvidia could've afforded to add the 4GB to the 680 upon release, given its price tag. The fact that the 670 released with 2GB as well and was nearly as powerful, was just a slap in the face to early 680 adopters like myself. After going from 3 7970s with 3GB, I didn't think I'd be using more than 2GB @ 2560x1440, but I was wrong. There are frequent occurrences in BF3 at Ultra 1440p that I get VRAM stutter, and when you're sitting on a $5K rig, it's a severe letdown.

If Nvidia hadn't released 4GB models of their cards, many people would've had no choice like myself but to switch to AMD or wait for a vendor to do it on their own. I just think it's laziness on their part or the need to pinch a penny or two. This would be understandable on a 660 level card, but not on the best they have. The GTX 690 is another example of this mistake. People are paying $1000 to $1200USD for a 690, and they're stuck with 2GB per GPU? It's laughable.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m3t4lh34d*
> 
> That may be the case, but both the 7970 and Nvidia's SLI brethren are very close in regards to their MS and Frame time results, at least on the limited number of sites that have done a proper study on the matter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What I'm saying is, I wouldn't go Quad SLI with a 690 since you basically committing yourself to those 2GB per GPU for a significant amount of time. Unless you don't plan on turning around and selling the 690s after hitting a VRAM wall in a game, you're stuck with them for a while. I've already got 4GB 680s on Backorder to replace my 2GB 680s, but I may switch that to 670 4GB editions instead.
> The latest iterations of GPUs from both camps have more than enough power to hit the VRAM wall before fps comes into consideration, and once you take SLI into consideration, you'll hit the VRAM limit in any future titles or at high res, before you start chugging because of lack of GPU computing power.
> I just think Nvidia could've afforded to add the 4GB to the 680 upon release, given its price tag. The fact that the 670 released with 2GB as well and was nearly as powerful, was just a slap in the face to early 680 adopters like myself. After going from 3 7970s with 3GB, I didn't think I'd be using more than 2GB @ 2560x1440, but I was wrong. There are frequent occurrences in BF3 at Ultra 1440p that I get VRAM stutter, and when you're sitting on a $5K rig, it's a severe letdown.
> If Nvidia hadn't released 4GB models of their cards, many people would've had no choice like myself but to switch to AMD or wait for a vendor to do it on their own. I just think it's laziness on their part or the need to pinch a penny or two. This would be understandable on a 660 level card, but not on the best they have. The GTX 690 is another example of this mistake. People are paying $1000 to $1200USD for a 690, and they're stuck with 2GB per GPU? It's laughable.


I respect your opinion and I agree with what you said regarding multiple monitors and the Nvidia VRAM choices.

I'm playing smoothly without micro stutter and feel the frame metering the 690 offers is awesome. It feels no different than my single 680 only almost twice faster.

Im going to look into metering a bit more, interesting graph results. Never gave it a second thought because I don't see any.

There is still uses where everything I posted above make it worth while albeit at some performance. Looking back at post I should have been more clear I meant not in every scenario.

There's the single 120 Hz monitors that do very well in SLI or single dual to provide the optimal 100 FPS avg for some great 120 Hz 2D or 3D Vision game play as in my case. 2GB VRAM at 1920x1080 is more than enough.

(Heck, even for the occasional over kill person on single monitor 60 Hz).

Other reason is limited space motherboards with only two or three PCI slots that can Quad where they could only SLI or TRI before, again at the cost of what you mentioned on multiple monitors.

Anyhoot don't want to derail from Heaven Benchmarks and over clocking.


----------



## kpforce1

there is also a "fix" for Nvidias pesky rule of SLI'ing same cards only. Meaning for those folks that only have two free/usable slots a 690 and 680/670 could be SLI'ed







Ta dah! Tri SLI.


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpforce1*
> 
> there is also a "fix" for Nvidias pesky rule of SLI'ing same cards only. Meaning for those folks that only have two free/usable slots a 690 and 680/670 could be SLI'ed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ta dah! Tri SLI.


Really ? how ?


----------



## CDMAN

updated


----------



## NathG79

Here`s My run. (not bad ehh?)


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CDMAN*
> 
> updated


I'm not real concerned about such things, but my 117.7/2966 is ranked below a guy with 111.2/2802.


----------



## kpforce1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> Really ? how ?


SLI Two Different Cards. Has to be same series of card though (i.e. both 600 or both 500 etc.). I was thinking about doing it on my x58 classified setup with a 690 and 680 but the VRAM limitation on the 690 is hindering that because I play in surround


----------



## fewness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CDMAN*
> 
> updated


It seems my score in post 794 was not included?


----------



## brettjv

Edit: See newer version below ...


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brettjv*
> 
> brettjv -- i7 930 @ 3.9GHz -- Gigabyte GTX 670 OC WINdforce -- 1360 / 2720 / 6992 @ 1.175V -- 58.4 -- 1472
> 
> 
> Sorry I didn't take a picture at the beginning, hopefully my status as a mod works as your assurance that I didn't cheat


You can still clearly see tessellation on the rocks in the pic. You good Brett and nice score!


----------



## Revans310

Thought I would add mine.


----------



## brettjv

Revans, if you want your score to be posted, please read the instructions in the original post. Welcome to OCN by the way, and nice score!


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> I'm not real concerned about such things, but my 117.7/2966 is ranked below a guy with 111.2/2802.


And just to be sure:

GnarlyCharlie - I7 3770K @ 4.4GHz - 2x GTX 680 SLI - 1306 Core/6700 Mem - FPS: 118.3 / Scores: 2981


----------



## SeanJ76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fewness*
> 
> It seems my score in post 794 was not included?


Still waiting for CDMAN to update the scores properly...........


----------



## crunkosaur

Crunkosaur --- 2600k / 4.8ghz ----EVGA GTX 580, 956 / 1912 / 2240 ---- 46.8 ---- 1179


----------



## SeanJ76

Please update the scores CDMAN-

Member Name --- Processor / Speed ---- GPU Name, Core / Shaders / Memory ---- FPS ---- Score

SeanJ76

i5 2500k/5.0ghz

EVGA 670GTX "FTW"@ 1300mhz core/ 7200mhz memory

58.8fps

1481 score


----------



## brettjv

brettjv -- i7 930 @ 4.2GHz -- Gigabyte GTX 670 OC WINdforce -- 1350 / 2700 / 7160 @ 1.175V -- 58.9 1483

Aero On, Quality (Default) Texture Filtering:



Sorry I didn't take a picture at the beginning, hopefully my status as a mod works as your assurance that I didn't cheat


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Thanks for the update, CDMAN.

To the other posters here, CDMAN has made a few changes regarding how he's running his thread. The notes are a few spaces down past the 30th place ranking.

In short, if your score doesn't make it into the Top 30, he's not going to rank them past that.


----------



## fewness

Looks like my score isn't safe enough to keep me on the TOP30 list. Gotta push my 680s harder


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

I just grabbed a screen cap of my 3 weeks of fame









I don't think anybody running less than a Quadfire 7970 will be safe for long, then the next best thing will come out and wash, rinse, repeat.


----------



## HeadlessKnight

HeadlessKnight - i7 870 @ 4.0GHz - GTX 670 FTW - 1333 MHz/ 2666 MHz/ 7406 MHz - FPS: 59.0 - Scores: 1486





Upping the core by 10 MHz didn't do anything to score.


----------



## jjsoviet

jjsoviet --- i5-3570k @4.4 GHz --- Galaxy GTX 680, 1275 Core / 6610 Memory --- 59.6 FPS --- 1501



Not bad, I guess.


----------



## fewness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> I just grabbed a screen cap of my 3 weeks of fame
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think anybody running less than a Quadfire 7970 will be safe for long, then the next best thing will come out and wash, rinse, repeat.


Well, if so many Quadfire 7970 systems start to join in, I'm sure OP will split the table, like the 3dmark11 thread.
I'll focus on holding my position within the 2-cards CF/SLI group.


----------



## Romin

GTX 570 @ Default clocks

GTX 570 @ 980/2150MHz


Looks like CPU clock doesn't make any difference in this benchmark, so CPU was @ stock.

I thought a 30% OC would make much more increase in my score !


----------



## brettjv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Romin*
> 
> I thought a 30% OC would make much more increase in my score !


Naw, nothing wrong with that scaling. It works out to +26% FPS boost, so 26% fps/30% clock boost = 87% scaling. Not bad at all ... excellent, really


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Delete


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion*
> 
> Add me to the list please. Quad sli 690


sweeeet jesus











for some requirements are asking for 1650x1050......so make sure you rerun yours to get a better result


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> sweeeet jesus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for some requirements are asking for 1650x1050......so make sure you rerun yours to get a better result


Plus your screen shot has to show the rocks in the street, you have to have your info line filled out, all that good stuff. It's in the first post.


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> Plus your screen shot has to show the rocks in the street, you have to have your info line filled out, all that good stuff. It's in the first post.


Can't screen cap the street, whenever I paste it all I get is a black screen.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Press f12 to capture a screen. Image will be at c:>user>heaven or something like that. I'm on my phone right now...


----------



## jjsoviet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Press f12 to capture a screen. Image will be at c:>user>heaven or something like that. I'm on my phone right now...


It's _C:\Users\(Username)\Heaven\Screenshots_, I believe.


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Fixed. Higher Score too
fat_italian_stallion --- 3960X/ 4.5 ---- GTX 690 Quad SLi/ 1180/2360/3134 ---- 174---- 4383


----------



## alex4069

alex4069 --- I5 2500k / 4.5 ---- GTX 470, 840 / stock / 1800 ----32.8 ---- 826



I need to upgrade the GPU.


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Finally cracked 119, new MB BIOS flash.

GnarlyCharlie- I7 3770K @ 4.5Ghz - 2x GTX 680 SLI - 1306 Core/ 6800 Memory - FPS: 119.2 / Scores: 3003


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Congrats, you tied me! Now just wait until I get my loop finished!!


----------



## amd655

Original 860mhz 480 (air cooled) result:










Re-run
480 900/1800/1900 (air cooled)


----------



## UNOE

Still working on it I think I'll have a fourth card on Tuesday for a few hours. But this is my sig rig score not much on this will change the slowest card only does 1160 core









CPU = 3930K @ 4.8ghz (offset voltage)
GPU's = 3x 7970's @ 1160 core / 1600 memory / 1174mv
Motherboard = Asus x79 Rampage Extreme IV
Ram = Mushkin 2133 @ 10-12-11-28 -1t

Score = 4039 with 160.3 FPS


----------



## egotrippin

2600k @ 4.8 GHz and GTX 690 +135% power +130 GPU Clock Offset + 700 Mem Clock Offset


----------



## FtW 420

Picked up a second 680 & trying some sli before testing single

FtW 420 --- core i7 2600k @ 4800Mhz ---- 2 x ngtx680 Lightning @ 1324 / 1752 ---- 120.4 ---- 3033


----------



## fewness

fewness -- 3930k /4.8G -- 2x Gigabyte GTX680, 1313,1215 Core / 6890,6890 Mem -- 114.7 -- 2889


----------



## strong island 1

strong island 1 -- 3930k/4.5ghz--EVGA FTW 4gb gtx 680 sli, 1246 / Stock / 3506 -- 115.2 -- 2903


----------



## UNOE

Have my friends air cooled 7970 in here for a week or so. The worse card can only do 1160 core so all four GPU's are at 1160. But still don't know why I'm under 5000 mark compared to the top two guys.

CPU = 3930K @ 4.9ghz (offset voltage)
GPU's = 4x 7970's @ 1160 core / 1600 memory / 1174mv
Motherboard = Asus x79 Rampage Extreme IV
Ram = Mushkin 2133 @ 10-12-11-28 -1t

Score = 4981 with 197.8 FPS




At 4.7ghz I got a score of 4686. I think If I get the CPU to 5ghz I might be able to break the 5000 mark.


----------



## Bosniac

GTX 680 Lightning 1330MHz/+550


----------



## m3t4lh34d

My 4 7970 lightnings should be here any day now (2 are here already). I've also got an ASUS DCII TOP RMA replacement coming back from ASUS this coming week, as well as a Sapphire OC that I picked up, so out of that group I'm hoping I'll be able to meet or exceed my prior group of reference 7970s @ 1250/1700 x4.


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m3t4lh34d*
> 
> My 4 7970 lightnings should be here any day now (2 are here already). I've also got an ASUS DCII TOP RMA replacement coming back from ASUS this coming week, as well as a Sapphire OC that I picked up, so out of that group I'm hoping I'll be able to meet or exceed my prior group of reference 7970s @ 1250/1700 x4.


lol, you want 1st badly huh?


----------



## Sapientia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Have my friends air cooled 7970 in here for a week or so. The worse card can only do 1160 core so all four GPU's are at 1160. But still don't know why I'm under 5000 mark compared to the top two guys.
> CPU = 3930K @ 4.9ghz (offset voltage)
> GPU's = 4x 7970's @ 1160 core / 1600 memory / 1174mv
> Motherboard = Asus x79 Rampage Extreme IV
> Ram = Mushkin 2133 @ 10-12-11-28 -1t
> Score = 4981 with 197.8 FPS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At 4.7ghz I got a score of 4686. I think If I get the CPU to 5ghz I might be able to break the 5000 mark.


GPU-Z shows the memory as being downclocked?


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sapientia*
> 
> GPU-Z shows the memory as being downclocked?


There's no way he got that score with memory at 1125. On the desktop clocks fluctuate depending on the mood of powerplay, flipping thru the different powerstates. Best way to confirm for the user is to quickly open AB's detachable monitor after a run and reading the graphs.


----------



## m3t4lh34d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> lol, you want 1st badly huh?


Unfortunately, you have to have 2 sets of video cards these days to place top 5 in all benches. There isn't an end all, be all gfx card anymore =\

I just like messing with hardware. I've never watercooled GPUs before, so with the release of the new lightning waterblocks, I can't wait to see what they can do @ 1.35v


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> There's no way he got that score with memory at 1125. On the desktop clocks fluctuate depending on the mood of powerplay, flipping thru the different powerstates. Best way to confirm for the user is to quickly open AB's detachable monitor after a run and reading the graphs.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sapientia*
> 
> GPU-Z shows the memory as being downclocked?


You guys are so funny how would I get a score like that with 1125 memory of course I did not get that score with 1125 memory I clearly said what memory I ran the bench mark at 1600mhz. The screen shot is only intended to prove that I have four cards in my rig. The screen shot was not taken even at 4.9ghz it was taken at 4.7ghz after a reboot look at time stamps. I have the lowest score with 4 7970's who cares what my clocks are I didn't see a need to prove my clock speeds since I'm the lowest person with 4 cards if I had a higher score then more proof on my clock speeds would be more necessary. I assure you the clock speeds I stated where indeed clocks that got these scores I got. My screen shot was only to show that I have 4 cards incase that was in question. I don't even really care if I'm added because I really don't have 4 card this 4th card is only lent out to me for a week. So My real Sig rig score is the score above with only three cards. My bench mark post are just for reference. To show how four cards need a nice overclocked chip to scale better. This is what I found intresting and was my reason to post. I also post cause I'm wondering why my score is so low compaired to the other users with 4 cards.

You can believe it or not I can care less really but this is what it was run at.

CPU = 3930K @ 4.9ghz (offset voltage)
GPU's = 4x 7970's @ 1160 core / 1600 memory / 1174mv
Motherboard = Asus x79 Rampage Extreme IV
Ram = Mushkin 2133 @ 10-12-11-28 -1t

Score = 4981 with 197.8 FPS

And when it as only at 4.7ghz I got a score of 4686.

And like I said on another thread tsm106 if you don't believe me your welcome to come to my house.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1196856/official-amd-radeon-hd-7950-7970-owners-thread/13400_100#post_17715415

Your score is 15% higher than mine why is there a dispute ?

.


----------



## tsm106

Why you so defensive? I was actually countering the question regarding your mem speed, cuz obviously you cannot hit that score with a mem clock that low. I've run this bench a hundred times so I know all the possible results with tahiti.


----------



## UNOE

I thought I was being called out so I was defending why I only posted proof I had 4 cards only. But anyway I wanted to ask you anyway what clock speeds did you run the link leads to post 838 which I don't see and it isn't even your post. I'm wondering why my score is so low and what clocks I need. Did you have to run it at 5.2ghz to get that score is it only the GPU's that clocked well ? My worse GPU only does 1160 core no matter what I do.


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> I thought I was being called out so I was defending why I only posted proof I had 4 cards only. But anyway I wanted to ask you anyway what clock speeds did you run the link leads to post 838 which I don't see and it isn't even your post. I'm wondering why my score is so low and what clocks I need. Did you have to run it at 5.2ghz to get that score is it only the GPU's that clocked well ? My worse GPU only does 1160 core no matter what I do.


My top run is 5.0ghz. 5.2ghz isn't stable for me, and required a silly amount of volts so that's a no go. Anyways cpy clock speed does help a lil bit with quads, but the real game changer is gpu clock speeds. The difference between a max clock run and stock clock run is over 40fps for me. You're going to need reach 1300/1750 ish to catch the top two.


----------



## UNOE

Thats what I was thinking. I have some of the worse cards two of the four cards can't hit 1175.


----------



## KMEFF

KMEFF --- i7 3930k / 4.8Ghz ---- 3Way SLI EVGA 560TI 448Core Classified, 993/1986/2372 ---- 115.8FPS ---- 2918


----------



## CDMAN

updated


----------



## fewness

guess I'll be out of the list by next update


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

See #884


----------



## xoleras

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> GnarlyCharlie - i7 3770K @ 4.4 Ghz - 2X MSI GTX 680 Lightning - 1350 Core/ 6966 Mem - FPS: 122.0, Scores: 3072


You beat out FtW420









I'm sure he won't let this stand


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

I bumped it up a little more, 1365 now in H3. Before AB 2.2.3, 1306 was as good as I could get. And I haven't crashed, or gone over 70°C yet. All I needed was a bit of V.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xoleras*
> 
> You beat out FtW420
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure he won't let this stand


Course not








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> I bumped it up a little more, 1365 now in H3. Before AB 2.2.3, 1306 was as good as I could get. And I haven't crashed, or gone over 70°C yet. All I needed was a bit of V.


Tag!

FtW 420 --- core i7 3770k @ 4500Mhz ---- 2 x ngtx680 Lightning @ 1384 / 1752 ---- 125.1 ---- 3152


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Course not
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tag!


Calf rope!

I'm to the point of eeking out a few tenths here and there, I don't see gaining a couple more whole points without some revelation.

ETA: I fart in your general direction!









GnarlyCharlie- i7 3770K @ 4.6GHz - 2X MSI Lightning GTX 680 1382 core/6990 mem - FPS 124.1 / Scores 3126


----------



## SonnyM5

SonnyM5 - core i7 3930K @ 5.0GHz - 2 x GTX680 DCUII TOP @ 1307 / 1702 - 116.2 - 2926



One of my cards clocks up to [email protected], the other one blows -_-

oh well, VGA Hotwire and EK Blocks on the way. I'll be back


----------



## m3t4lh34d

My final lightning 7970 came in, so I'll be doing some Quadfire OC'ing with the LN2 BIOS' and attempting to break into the top 3 again, since my Quad 680s will never beat 7970s in this particular bench. Time to take my beloved 680s out for a while =\


----------



## sandholes

hi im a overclocker newbie i dont understand but ive just bought a 690 costing nearly £800 and the heaven benchmark is showing about 1940 should it be higher its supposed to be like a 680 sli config but im nowere near you score of 3152 before you say yes i have turned multi gpu on in the menu. any suggestions would be appreciated thanks oh btw its a i7 3930k factory overclock to 3.9ghz with 16g ram and gtx690. i was expecting 2450 at least


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sandholes*
> 
> hi im a overclocker newbie i dont understand but ive just bought a 690 costing nearly £800 and the heaven benchmark is showing about 1940 should it be higher its supposed to be like a 680 sli config but im nowere near you score of 3152 before you say yes i have turned multi gpu on in the menu. any suggestions would be appreciated thanks oh btw its a i7 3930k factory overclock to 3.9ghz with 16g ram and gtx690. i was expecting 2450 at least


Have you done any overclocking on the card? The 3152 score above is a pretty hefty OC on a pair of 680s, and the 690 has lower clocks out of the box than even a reference 680. Judging from the scores of other 3930/690 combos, you do seem a little down.


----------



## spinejam

*spinejam -- i7_2600k @4.8Ghz -- Asus gtx670 DCII Top @ 1300c / 7000m -- 56.7 fps -- 1428 score*



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

MrTOOSHORT --- 3960x @5.1GHz ---- GTX680, 1492MHz/ 7000MHz ---- 66.1 ---- 1665


----------



## fewness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> MrTOOSHORT --- 3960x @5.1GHz ---- GTX680, 1492MHz/ 7000MHz ---- 66.1 ---- 1665


That must be the jackpot of all 680s on the earth, sir you got it!


----------



## nismofreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> MrTOOSHORT --- 3960x @5.1GHz ---- GTX680, 1492MHz/ 7000MHz ---- 66.1 ---- 1665
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Just stating the obvious here: if other cards are golden, this is platinum!









Is there no end in sight?


----------



## SeanJ76

EVGA 2x670GTX FTW SLI full settings in 1920x1080 (I have no idea why anyone would host a 1660x1050 resolution for a leader-board, still giggling about it).


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeanJ76*
> 
> EVGA 2x670GTX FTW SLI full settings in 1920x1080 (I have no idea why anyone would host a 1660x1050 resolution for a leader-board, still giggling about it).


I thought it was just an arbitrary resolution. I also giggle about the 670 being just 5% off the 680







Just kidding, that's a nice score for 1920 X 1080!


----------



## FtW 420

1680 x 1050 was the default resolution when heaven released, OP probably just stuck with it. Default is usually the standard for benchmark comparison.


----------



## lpjz50

Really good for an average overclock.

GTX 580 -- i5 2500k @ 4.5 GHz -- 8GB DDR3 -- PROFIT.


----------



## Benchmarksli

*BenchmarkSLI

i7-3770K 4.8GHz EVGA GTX 680 FTW+4GB SLI 1320MHz--7048MHz

FPS: 119.7
Score: 3016*


----------



## minorhunter

This result any good for my system? 2500k-4.2Ghz/GTX680 stock


----------



## Croshnar

Croshnar -- I5 3570k / 4.5ghz -- 680 Superclocked Signature 2, 1202 / 2405 / 3703 -- 60.5 -- 1523


----------



## UnderToker

cba to post the screenie tbh, its not like im a world beater

scored 1975

ASUS Rampage 3 Extreme MB / i7 990x / ASUS GTX580 MATRIX platinum's in DUAL SLi / 12GB [email protected]


----------



## m3t4lh34d

I decided to start overclocking each of my 7970 lightnings and my DCII TOP 7970 which just arrived back today to see which of my cards were the best candidates for watercooling, since 2 of my lightnings already have blocks on the way, and I just installed the waterblock on my Sapphire Dual-X OC 7970 last night. Unfortunately it was my first waterblock install, which went without a hitch, until I forgot to put thermal paste on the GPU die before mounting the block on. Nonetheless, I had to remove the waterblock and re-affix the thermal pads and then reapply the block. Quite a pain... but it does look beautiful









Either way, one of my lightnings is an absolute beast. I got it up to 1341 core/1800 mem in unigine, but had to back it down to 1326 due to the heat at the 1.312 vcore. Once I get the waterblocks, I should be able to bring it back up to 1341+ stable, and crank the vcore up to 1.35.

Here's my 1326/1800 run @ 1.312v



BTW, my CPU was only @ 4400mhz for this run, so without a doubt I can squeeze out another frame or two if I push it up to my 5ghz bench clock.


----------



## nismofreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m3t4lh34d*
> 
> I decided to start overclocking each of my 7970 lightnings and my DCII TOP 7970 which just arrived back today to see which of my cards were the best candidates for watercooling, since 2 of my lightnings already have blocks on the way, and I just installed the waterblock on my Sapphire Dual-X OC 7970 last night. Unfortunately it was my first waterblock install, which went without a hitch, until I forgot to put thermal paste on the GPU die before mounting the block on. Nonetheless, I had to remove the waterblock and re-affix the thermal pads and then reapply the block. Quite a pain... but it does look beautiful
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Either way, one of my lightnings is an absolute beast. I got it up to 1341 core/1800 mem in unigine, but had to back it down to 1326 due to the heat at the 1.312 vcore. Once I get the waterblocks, I should be able to bring it back up to 1341+ stable, and crank the vcore up to 1.35.
> Here's my 1326/1800 run @ 1.312v
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, my CPU was only @ 4400mhz for this run, so without a doubt I can squeeze out another frame or two if I push it up to my 5ghz bench clock.


I'm curious to see this. I have tested Heaven with my 2500k @ stock and at 4.9GHz. At best I saw .1 fps diff which can be attributed to marginal error.


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m3t4lh34d*
> 
> I decided to start overclocking each of my 7970 lightnings and my DCII TOP 7970 which just arrived back today to see which of my cards were the best candidates for watercooling, since 2 of my lightnings already have blocks on the way, and I just installed the waterblock on my Sapphire Dual-X OC 7970 last night. Unfortunately it was my first waterblock install, which went without a hitch, until I forgot to put thermal paste on the GPU die before mounting the block on. Nonetheless, I had to remove the waterblock and re-affix the thermal pads and then reapply the block. Quite a pain... but it does look beautiful
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Either way, one of my lightnings is an absolute beast. I got it up to 1341 core/1800 mem in unigine, but had to back it down to 1326 due to the heat at the 1.312 vcore. Once I get the waterblocks, I should be able to bring it back up to 1341+ stable, and crank the vcore up to 1.35.
> Here's my 1326/1800 run @ 1.312v
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, my CPU was only @ 4400mhz for this run, so without a doubt I can squeeze out another frame or two if I push it up to my 5ghz bench clock.


Push it up to 5ghz. I did 65fps with 5ghz @1300/1750. There's not much gain going past that much memory clock for me.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nismofreak*
> 
> I'm curious to see this. I have tested Heaven with my 2500k @ stock and at 4.9GHz. At best I saw .1 fps diff which can be attributed to marginal error.


It makes a difference for me, especially with a buncha gpus.


----------



## nismofreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> Push it up to 5ghz. I did 65fps with 5ghz @1300/1750. There's not much gain going past that much memory clock for me.
> It makes a difference for me, especially with a buncha gpus.


Gotcha. So basically removing any possible cpu bottleneck. That makes sense. I just have a lowly 670 to contend with right now.

Thanks!


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nismofreak*
> 
> Gotcha. So basically removing any possible cpu bottleneck. That makes sense. I just have a lowly 670 to contend with right now.
> Thanks!


It's a balancing act.

m3t4lh34d's sky high clocks of 1326/1800 (cpu at 4.4) hit 63.8. My much lower clocks of 1300/1750 with cpu at 5ghz does 65. There's a balance in there somewhere that I try to find. Going back, m3t4lh34d is probably leaving a few frames on the table.


----------



## FtW 420

I don't know if it's the cpu speed as much as the uncore. With x58 leaving the cpu at about 4.5Ghz & uncore as high as it would go scored better than cpu at 5Ghz with uncore as high as it would go, with ivy & sandy uncore is tied to the cpu speed so more overclock still helps.
That was with hwbot heaven bench, not sure if heaven 3.0 is the same, the hwbot version is still harder on a gpu.


----------



## SeanJ76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> I thought it was just an arbitrary resolution. I also giggle about the 670 being just 5% off the 680
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just kidding, that's a nice score for 1920 X 1080!


Yeah, I feel bad for the morons that paid $100 more for 4-5fps LMAO.


----------



## SeanJ76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lpjz50*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really good for an average overclock.
> GTX 580 -- i5 2500k @ 4.5 GHz -- 8GB DDR3 -- PROFIT.


The 500 series Nvidia cards were garbage, my 470GTX cranked up to 801mhz/ ate up 570's all day long. That's really sad......


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeanJ76*
> 
> The 500 series Nvidia cards were garbage, my 470GTX cranked up to 801mhz/ ate up 570's all day long. That's really sad......


The 570 was faster clock for clock, no questions asked. Yeah, you probably beat out stock 732mhz 570's by a small margin, that isn't really bragging material.

Anyways, still feeling out my vanilla EVGA 670's. Both the new one I bought and the one I got back from RMA both clock much better than the last pair. I'm running at +150/+250 right now and they show no signs of trouble, going to go higher in a little while and see how far I can push them.

Heres the score at the current speeds (1240mhz core/3258mhz memory):


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeanJ76*
> 
> Yeah, I feel bad for the morons that paid $100 more for 4-5fps LMAO.


I make it to be 12 fps (and that's ~12% at the numbers we're looking at). And that's about how many fps I drop going from 1680X1050 to 1920X1080. So if you ran at 1680X1050 and gained the same, you'd be...well, still outside the Top 30.

And I never called any names, I even complimented you on a nice OC.


----------



## drkCrix

*Updated Again*

drkCrix --- i7 3820 @ 4.75ghz --- Trifire 7950 1100mhz Core 1575mhz Mem --- 149.5 --- 3767


----------



## haazenpfeffer

Haazenpfeffer --- 1055t / 3.8GHz ---- HD7970 GHZ Edition, 1050/1500 ---- 49.9---- 1258


----------



## NathG79

Here is my attempt. My XFX 7970 DD BB is running on the GHZ BIOS. Managed to squeeze a bit more out of it...









NathG79

AMD 1090T @4.01GHZ

XFX DD BE 7970 Crossfire----GPU Clock 1050Mhz

Memory Clock 1500Mhz

FPS 95.9----Score:2416

heaven 2012-08-04 17-45-38-49.bmp 5168k .bmp file


----------



## am00

I7 [email protected] 4.75GHZ
16GB Patriot DDR3 @ 2000mhz
2x GTX 690s (Quad Sli)

Just waiting for the new drivers to really unlock the potential on these cards. They are being held back by the current drivers.


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *am00*
> 
> 
> I7 [email protected] 3.75GHZ
> 16GB Patriot DDR3 @ 2000mhz
> 2x GTX 690s (Quad Sli)
> Just waiting for the new drivers to really unlock the potential on these cards. They are being held back by the current drivers.
> Oh yea, I think im in 12th place now. Ill have to mess around with some bios settings and see what i can do


You might be higher than 12th place if you followed the instructions on the first page. Nice score though, 690's are beastly.
Quote:


> Render: Direct X 11
> *Mode: 1680x1050 fullscreen*
> Shaders: high
> Textures: high
> Filter: trilinear
> Anisotropy: 16x
> Occlusion: enabled
> Refraction: enabled
> Volumetric: enabled
> Anti-Aliasing: 8x
> Tessellation: extreme


----------



## ViTosS

+50Mhz/+250Mhz GPU 1 and +85Mhz/+250Mhz GPU 2

SLI GTX 670:


----------



## am00

problem solved- ran the benchmark at the new LOWER resolution LOL


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeanJ76*
> 
> Yeah, I feel bad for the morons that paid $100 more for 4-5fps LMAO.


----------



## defcoms

defcoms --- i7 3960 @ 4.5ghz --- Trifire 7970 ghz bios 1050 mhz Core 1500mhz Mem --- 148.6 --- 3743


----------



## SeanJ76

i5 [email protected]@1.44 Vcore 2x670GTX 'FTW' Sli 1300mhz/3700mhz and 1260mhz/3700mhz.
Here's at that 1680x1050 resolution-


----------



## jonivtec

heres my bench maxed out single 680....btw my score at default settings was 3227


----------



## maximus56

I7 [email protected] 4.7 GHZ @1.40 VCORE
16GB Corsair Dominator @ 2133 mhz
Rampage IV Extreme
2x GTX 690s (Quad Sli) - 135%/+141 mhz/+350 mhz


----------



## spinejam

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## nismofreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spinejam*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


do you notice a difference in fps when using win8 vs. win7?


----------



## CDMAN

updated


----------



## lpjz50

you kidding? not sad at all.


----------



## sliflex

sliflex--- i7 3770k / 4,7ghz ---- gtx 680, 1275 / 1411 / 3207 ---- 1 ---- water(H70) ----79.6 ---- 2005


----------



## Vade

Hi CDMAN:

Thanks for starting the thread.

Vade --- i5 3570k/4.7 GHz --- GTX 670 FTW Tri-Sli, 1132MHz Boost / 1344 Unified /6651MHz (+443 MHz) --- 149.2 --- 3758


----------



## Janac

Janac - Windows 7 Ultimate 64bit- i5 661 / @4,446Mhz - Nvidia Geforce GTX560 1Gb Windforce OC (rev 1.0)/ @933 / 1620 MHz / @2120 - 26.1 - 658


----------



## jonivtec

new one with little tweaking..always 24/7
 maxed out
 default
both 1080p


----------



## The turtlle

The turtlle --- i7 960 / 4GHz 160*25 --- GTX 580, 960/ 1920 / 2240 ---- 46.9

1181








nice thread


----------



## eXXon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sliflex*
> 
> sliflex--- i7 3770k / 4,7ghz ---- gtx 680, 705 / 1411 / 3207 ---- 1 ---- water(H70) ----79.6 ---- 2005
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/997713/


No waay


----------



## rhinitis

My Scream Machine I plan to buy a second GTX 670 card. http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2482254


----------



## CallsignVega

Callsign_Vega --- 3960X / 5.1 GHz ---- 4x Lightning 7970, 1320 / 1860 ---- 224.7 ---- 5660


----------



## Vade

We have a new leader: gratz Vega!


----------



## AoHxBram

AoHxBram --- 2600k / 4.7Ghz ---- 6990+ 6970+6970, 975Mhz / Shaders / 1400Mhz ---- 117.3 ---- 2955


----------



## m3t4lh34d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vade*
> 
> We have a new leader: gratz Vega!


Not for long. I've got the exact same GPU setup with the EK blocks. Just finalizing the loops, but I tend to take my time. I've yet to run water through the cards, but my best card does 1341mhz on air. Was really tempted to sell them, but perhaps I'll try to retake the #1 or #2 spot beforehand


----------



## Vade

Well perhaps I’ll answer the call as well. Just buy my 4th 670 FTW, crank up my mighty Costa Rican i5 3750k to its full 4.7 GHz, Precision X my awesome +41MHZ on the GPU’s, and then I’ll open her up and whip the gerbils. I can smell the fear…


----------



## m3t4lh34d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vade*
> 
> Well perhaps I'll answer the call as well. Just buy my 4th 670 FTW, crank up my mighty Costa Rican i5 3750k to its full 4.7 GHz, Precision X my awesome +41MHZ on the GPU's, and then I'll open her up and whip the gerbils. I can smell the fear&#8230;


Well with my 4 680s I could barely tie the best 7970 Tri-fire setup. The new drivers have helped some but its VERY hard to beat 7970s with 680s in this benchmark. 3dmark11 is a different story, but Heaven is dominated by AMD right now. Which is kinda why I jumped on these 7970 lightnings and the waterblocks that just came out for them. Although I'm going to be selling them after I run a few benches. I have a tendency to jump and buy stuff and then it sits around not being used. I don't want to have 5 7970s sitting here doing nothing but depreciating, so I figure I'll sell them, since I sold 2 of my 680s already, and 2 680s in SLI is perfect for 1440p BF3.

I just blew the head gasket in my Mercedes C230 kompressor, so I've gotta raise the $ anyways, so I'll prob sell my Lightnings cheap to get rid of them quick.


----------



## Vade

Best of luck with that.


----------



## Levesque

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Callsign_Vega --- 3960X / 5.1 GHz ---- 4x Lightning 7970, 1320 / 1860 ---- 224.7 ---- 5660


3 more fps then tsm106. I see your geo-thermal-2-inches-of-silicon-wizardry is working good.









tsm106 system is 10 times less complicated, cost 10 times less, for the same results.


----------



## CDMAN

updated


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levesque*
> 
> 3 more fps then tsm106. I see your geo-thermal-2-inches-of-silicon-wizardry is working good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tsm106 system is 10 times less complicated, cost 10 times less, for the same results.


Ya, because running Heaven benchmark at 1680x1050 resolution is going to show large differences in systems.







Ten times less? Where did he purchase his 7970's at, the thrift store for $50 each? Clueless as always Levesque.









Maybe you can invite him to a consolation dinner together and you can comfort one another.


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Ya, because running Heaven benchmark at 1680x1050 resolution is going to show large differences in systems.


You mean you didn't build that system just to get the top Heaven 3 score?









I'm shocked I tell ya, shocked.


----------



## johnvosh

johnvosh --- Core i5 3570K / 3.4GHz ---- Radeon HD 7870, 1050 MHz / 1250MHz ---- 38.0 FPS ---- Score 958


----------



## USFORCES

Anyone have a clue to what's causing this, I can make it throught the whole test everytime but right before the result screen pops up it crashes, never did it with 680 SLI only with Tri, I've reinstalled heaven 3.0 and the drivers. I don't know if it's a bug or what, I can make it through 3dmark 11 and play BF3 maxed out for hours on end ...


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *USFORCES*
> 
> Anyone have a clue to what's causing this, I can make it throught the whole test everytime but right before the result screen pops up it crashes, never did it with 680 SLI only with Tri, I've reinstalled heaven 3.0 and the drivers. I don't know if it's a bug or what, I can make it through 3dmark 11 and play BF3 maxed out for hours on end ...


Heaven usually crashes for me before 3dMark11 does. It happens at stock clocks?


----------



## USFORCES

Figured out what was wrong, an aluminum heatsink wasn't making full contact with a couple mofets








Swapped it out with copper heatsinks









980x clocked @ 4.7GHz & GPU 1300MHz.


----------



## Robert c

Looks like no top 30 for me.....But i'm all stock no overclock.


----------



## Vade

Vade --- i5 3570k/4.7 GHz --- GTX 670 FTW Tri-Sli, 1072MHz / 1344 Unified /3559MHz (+454MHz)--- 151.4 --- 3814


----------



## TheBlindDeafMute

Hopefully I can be accepted. I have attached a screenshot, but I could not do a print screen due to me just swapping out the motherboard, Photoshop said I have already licensed my copy too many times. I have to call them tomorrow and get it straightened out. I took a picture with my phone of the screen, and have the saved HTML file if anyone needs to verify, I will email it to a mod if need be. The forum will not let me attach an HTML file. If this is not acceptable, please let me know, and I will see what I can do soon.











Member Name --- Processor / Speed ---- GPU Name, Core / Shaders / Memory ---- FPS ---- Score

TheBlindDeafMute
3930k @ stock ghz
EVGA GTX670 SC 4GB Stock Clocks, with 120% power target Tri Sli


----------



## Vade

Morning TheBlindDeafMute (BDM). The rules of this benchmarking thread state “Please provide a screen shot that displays the score with the stone walk way displayed to confirm that Tessellation is turned on for score verification.” That’s located at the very beginning of the Heaven Benchmark and you can get a screenshot using Heavens own screenshot taker by pressing F12. These are then found in your “username”, Heaven, screenshots folder. Hope this helps


----------



## TheBlindDeafMute

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vade*
> 
> Morning TheBlindDeafMute (BDM). The rules of this benchmarking thread state "Please provide a screen shot that displays the score with the stone walk way displayed to confirm that Tessellation is turned on for score verification." That's located at the very beginning of the Heaven Benchmark and you can get a screenshot using Heavens own screenshot taker by pressing F12. These are then found in your "username", Heaven, screenshots folder. Hope this helps


Didn't know you could do that by pressing F12. I'll take care of it when I get home, thanks!


----------



## drummerdimitri

drummerdimitri --- i7 3820 / 4.6GHz ---- Nvidia GTX 670 SLI, 1230 / Stock / 1877---- 105 ---- 2645


----------



## evilghaleon

Meh, I'm ok with this








evilghaleon --- 2500k @ 4.2 --- GTX 670 FTW --- 1252 MHz / 3506 MHz --- 56.4 --- 1419


----------



## TheBlindDeafMute

Here you go, as promised!



TheBlindDeafMute

GTX670 4gb tri sli stock clocks

3930k at 3.8 ghz

124.2 FPS

Score: 3128


----------



## Vade

I’ve no official say in this thread but that’s looking much better. Gratz!


----------



## Offender_Mullet

Offender_Mullet --- AMD Llano A8-3870K @ 3.4GHz ---- Gigabyte HD7950 @ stock clocks ---- 42.1 ---- 1061


----------



## n99127

Yay first post I suppose











n99127 --- i7 3770K / 4.5 Ghz ---- Nvidia 690 Quad SLI, 925 / stock / stock ---- 170.1 ---- 4284


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n99127*
> 
> Yay first post I suppose
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> n99127 --- i7 3770K / 4.5 Ghz ---- Nvidia 690 Quad SLI, 925 / stock / stock ---- 170.1 ---- 4284


Nice score for stock clocks with your 690 SLI Quad. Welcome to OCN with your first post.









You should come over to *[Official] NVIDIA GTX 690 Owners Club* should you want to get info or just discuss your 690's with other 690 owners.









Now to get your 690's over clocked.


----------



## Reworker

Reworker - - - - i7 3930K @ 4Ghz - - - -Nvidia GTX 680 - - - - 3 way SLI - - - - - Stock Clocks - - - - -144.1 - - - - - -3631


----------



## CDMAN

updated


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Dang, should put this one up! Still can't catch FtW 420!

GnarlyCharlie- i7 3770K @4.6Ghz - 2 X MSI GTX 680 SLI - 1386/6958 - 124.5 fps - 3137 Scores


----------



## n99127

Hmm, well I decided to get my GTX 690s overclocked. Kinda suspicious that the score improved so significantly. I did update the drivers to the latest available from NVidia. Anywho...here you go:



n99127 --- 3770K / 4.6 Ghz---- GTX 690 Quad SLI, 1075 / don't remember (same as core?) / 6270 ---- 193.0 ---- 4861


----------



## Red1776

err, is this an Intel only thread or something?
if not, I think this comes in at number 26

OCN_heaven_3422.jpg 512k .jpg file




Red1776 --- AMD FX8150 / 5001mHz---- Tri-HD 7970, /Core 1000 / Memory 1500 ---- 135.8 ---- 3422


----------



## anothergeek

I'm no where close!

Using 850/1150 Clocks (6850 CF) and @4.6Ghz (FX)


----------



## tsm106

tsm106 --- i7 3930 / 5.1Ghz ---- HD 7970 Quadfire, 1300 / 1765 ---- 224.8 ---- 5661


----------



## ]\/[EGADET]-[

sicks scores. I know some of you have had to start wondering as I have.. Where are the games to back up the hardware!! It's sad. We're getting close to the next gen already... again... and still nothing but watered down, underdeveloped crap they try and pass as games. Just give us the money.


----------



## KaRLiToS

KaRLiToS --- Intel i7 3930k / 4.6 Ghz ---- HD 7970 Quadfire, 1285Mhz / 1670Mhz---- 213.6 FPS ---- 5381


----------



## KaRLiToS

KaRLiToS --- Intel i7 3930k / *4.8 Ghz* ---- HD 7970 Quadfire, 1290 Mhz / 1660Mhz---- 217.8 FPS ---- 5486

*3rd place*


----------



## tsm106

Push your memory speed up to 1700+. Here comes Karlitos, watch out!


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> Push your memory speed up to 1700+. Here comes Karlitos, watch out!


I'll try this tonight







. I will also try to push my CPU to 5Ghz.


----------



## Gripen90

Heaven DX11 3.0 - 1920x1200, 8xAA, 16xAF, Tessellation Extreme, highest details.
Everything at stock speeds.


----------



## Marafice Eye

I'll never even get close to these scores, but I do have a question. I just OC'd my cpu a tiny bit (from 3.2 to 3.6) now CPU-Z shows this, however the Heaven benchmark still shows 3200Mhz at the end of the benchmark instead of the 3600 it should. Is there a reason behind this?


----------



## KaRLiToS

Just compare with the members' benchmarks above, my CPU is OCed to 4.8Ghz and it only shows 3.20Ghz


----------



## Fezzzzz

Alienware X51

1st GEN i7 2600

RAM = 16MB
GPU = Palit GTX 670 2GB
SSD = Intel 520 series 480 GB
PSU = 330W
TPD on Bench 260 Watts
MAX GPU TEMP = 72c
MODS = PCI SLOT FAN
FAN CONTROLLER = SPEED-FAN (CUSTOM SPEEDS)
FAN1 = 47 % (VARIABLE FRONT)
FAN2 = 50% (VARIABLE CPU)
FAN3 = (100% CONSTANT MAIN BOARD)


----------



## Fezzzzz

Alienware X51

1st GEN i7 2600

RAM = 16MB
GPU = Palit GTX 670 2GB
SSD = Intel 520 series 480 GB
PSU = 330W
TPD on Bench 260 Watts
MAX GPU TEMP = 72c
MODS = PCI SLOT FAN
FAN CONTROLLER = SPEED-FAN (CUSTOM SPEEDS)
FAN1 = 47 % (VARIABLE FRONT)
FAN2 = 50% (VARIABLE CPU)
FAN3 = (100% CONSTANT MAIN BOARD)


----------



## Fezzzzz

Alienware X51

1st GEN i7 2600

RAM = 16MB
GPU = Palit GTX 670 2GB
SSD = Intel 520 series 480 GB
PSU = 330W
TPD on Bench 260 Watts
MAX GPU TEMP = 73c
MODS = PCI SLOT FAN
FAN CONTROLLER = SPEED-FAN (CUSTOM SPEEDS)
FAN1 = 47 % (VARIABLE FRONT)
FAN2 = 50% (VARIABLE CPU)
FAN3 = (100% CONSTANT MAIN BOARD)
GPU FAN = CUSTOM


----------



## Fezzzzz

1920*1080 ^


----------



## Fezzzzz

TOP ONE IS @ 1680*1050


----------



## Fezzzzz

NOT AS TOUGH AS THE BIG BOYS BUT I THINK SHE'S NOT TOO BAD


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> tsm106 --- i7 3930 / 5.1Ghz ---- HD 7970 Quadfire, 1300 / 1765 ---- 224.8 ---- 5661


Update:

tsm106 --- i7 3930 / 5.1Ghz ---- HD 7970 Quadfire, 1315 / 1765 ---- 225.7 ---- 5661


----------



## KaRLiToS

Great score tsm106 !


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Great score tsm106 !


Going for more!

tsm106 --- i7 3930 / 5.1Ghz ---- HD 7970 Quadfire, 1320 / 1770 ---- 226.5 ---- 5707


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

^^^

Just no way, you must have edited a file or something. Not true benchmarking here...

LoL.







great score man!


----------



## Levesque

Great score tsm106. I'm happy to see you retaking the first place from the king-of-surfing-the-30-days-refund-policy.


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> ^^^
> Just no way, you must have edited a file or something. Not true benchmarking here...
> LoL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> great score man!












There's still room in the tank yet.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levesque*
> 
> Great score tsm106. I'm happy to see you retaking the first place from the king-of-surfing-the-30-days-refund-policy.


LOL. I can't catch yer 3dmark score though, comes close. I think the the 3dmark code has changed too much since you owned the leaderboard. It's all good though.


----------



## Reworker

Reworker - - - -i7 3930K @4.0Ghz - - - -GTX 680 Tri SLI- - - - -Stock Clocks- - - - 147.3- - - - 3709


----------



## CDMAN

thread updated


----------



## KaRLiToS

You placed me in 4th place but my score is the 3rd place.

Thanks


----------



## makesithappen

Is this what I'm supposed to be getting with my setup or is something not right?
All stock hardware.


----------



## evilghaleon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *makesithappen*
> 
> Is this what I'm supposed to be getting with my setup or is something not right?
> All stock hardware.


All stock, that's about right. I have a similar setup only overclocked, and get a little over 1400.


----------



## Cheesemaster

Update on my quad sli 690's


----------



## Red1776

Anyone notice that this Intel club has been breached by an FX 8150?... in other words me


----------



## tsm106

Going for even more!



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



tsm106 --- i7 3930 / 5.1Ghz ---- HD 7970 Quadfire, 1325 / 1775 ---- 227.2 ---- 5722














tsm106 --- i7 3930 / 5.1Ghz ---- HD 7970 Quadfire, 1330 / 1780 ---- 228 ---- 5744


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Anyone notice that this Intel club has been breached by an FX 8150?... in other words me


So YOU'RE the reason I'm in 31st place!









J/K, congrats on making the top 30. Nice to see AMD represent.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> So YOU'RE the reason I'm in 31st place!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J/K, congrats on making the top 30. Nice to see AMD represent.


Opps , sorry Charlie I just could'nt take no AMD on list


----------



## defcoms

defcoms --- i7 3960 / 4.5---- HD 7970 Trifire, 1125 / 1600 ---- 162.0 ---- 4080


----------



## CDMAN

updated


----------



## KaRLiToS

great score tsm106 , damm, 228 fps


----------



## 03threefiftyz

Not going to bother with the name in paint, etc, but here is my crappy submission. Just got a 6770 for free. Put in CF with my old 5770. The 6770 won't overclock worth a poo, had to drop the core clock and memory on the 5770 by a 100mhz. That said, I always got around 15 with just the OC'd 5770. My mobo sucks, so it is only x16, x4. New mobo, memory, and switching to water cooling this week (I am excite). Hoping I can get close to 40fps when all said and done on these low end cards. I don't do a lot of heavy gaming (mostly racing sims), so top level cards aren't a priority.

03threefiftyz

955BE/3.9ghz

6770/5770CF, 850mhz/1275mhz

35.9

904


----------



## kx11

hey guys i hope i can get into the top 30 with this

CPU : 3960x @ 3.5ghz
GPU : 670 Sli
ram : 12gb 1600mhz
win7 64-bit



i'll try to OC the gpu and cpu even more to get new scores maybe


----------



## grifers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> hey guys i hope i can get into the top 30 with this
> CPU : 3960x @ 3.5ghz
> GPU : 670 Sli
> ram : 12gb 1600mhz
> win7 64-bit
> 
> i'll try to OC the gpu and cpu even more to get new scores maybe


OK. Now enable tesselation there:


----------



## kpforce1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> hey guys i hope i can get into the top 30 with this
> CPU : 3960x @ 3.5ghz
> GPU : 670 Sli
> ram : 12gb 1600mhz
> win7 64-bit
> 
> i'll try to OC the gpu and cpu even more to get new scores maybe


Something is jacked up there..... tessellation says extreme but there is no tessellation enabled.... at all. ?


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

looks like three gtx 670s ^^^^^


----------



## grifers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpforce1*
> 
> Something is jacked up there..... tessellation says extreme but there is no tessellation enabled.... at all. ?


Look at the floor, not tesselleation there







.


----------



## kx11

looks like ( razer game booster beta ) took over the program and changes some options

i just removed it and will test again


----------



## tsm106

That's why there is a pic. I can't believe someone would not realize why there is a pic!


----------



## kx11

WOW that is not right

with my hardware i should at least get 2500


----------



## kpforce1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> WOW that is not right
> with my hardware i should at least get 2500
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]


Hmmm... yeah, something is off. Did you by chance have a driver crash from an unstable overclock and havent restarted? The cards will go into limp mode (throttle between 300-750 or so Mhz) and that scenario requires a restart.

For compairison, this is my score at 1920x1080 with clocks of 1240/7000Mhz on both cards (SLI'ed 670 FTW 4gb)...


----------



## kx11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpforce1*
> 
> Hmmm... yeah, something is off. Did you by chance have a driver crash from an unstable overclock and havent restarted? The cards will go into limp mode (throttle between 300-750 or so Mhz) and that scenario requires a restart.
> For compairison, this is my score at 1920x1080 with clocks of 1240/7000Mhz on both cards (SLI'ed 670 FTW 4gb)...


to be specific

i have PNY 670Sli 2gb OC with EVGA precision @ 1170mhz , updated to the latest drivers 2 days ago

playing games on ultra settings is no issue for me at all @ 1080

CPU 3960 @ 3.9ghz

so far i don't know what is it that makes it hard for my GPU to overkill this benchmark


----------



## kpforce1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> to be specific
> i have PNY 670Sli 2gb OC with EVGA precision @ 1170mhz , updated to the latest drivers 2 days ago
> playing games on ultra settings is no issue for me at all @ 1080
> CPU 3960 @ 3.9ghz
> so far i don't know what is it that makes it hard for my GPU to overkill this benchmark


Do a run with the settings outlines in this thread, except select 1920x1080 for the resolution and let me know what your results are. I'm on the *306.97 Drivers* as well and running an i7 920 @ 4.2Ghz. Can you fill out your systems specs in your signature too?

You should be +/- 5 FPS of my score


----------



## Valor958

I haven't really benched my system since I built it in Feb '12... so i'll have to give this a shot. I know I won't compete with the big dogs, but it'll be nice for my own knowledge.

2500k (stock), EVGA GTX 460 (mild OC), 4 GB DDR3 1600, Win7-64
I'm thinking maybe 1000 after a little tweaking, but we'll see.

All of you multi gpu 670/680 users... i'm so freaking jealous lol.


----------



## kx11

this time i got 1265 @ 1080

still same performance with 45fps mostly


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> this time i got 1265 @ 1080
> still same performance with 45fps mostly


Restart your computer, put all of your GPUs @ stock settings. Retest.

Also try disabling anything else that is running in the background. I know FRAPS can limit your performance a little.


----------



## kpforce1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> this time i got 1265 @ 1080
> still same performance with 45fps mostly


With a single 670 I was getting around 1270 scores... so it looks like one card is doing all of the work. Record the gpu usage with either afterburner or precision (or GPUz) so we can see if you are getting 95% or better GPU usage on both cards. Ensure SLI is enabled. ...also when benching, I set the "Power management mode" to "Prefer Maximum Performance" through the NVIDIA Control Panel (under Manage 3d Settings).


----------



## kpforce1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimpleTech*
> 
> Restart your computer, put all of your GPUs @ stock settings. Retest.
> Also try disabling anything else that is running in the background. I know FRAPS can limit your performance a little.


lol forgot to mention this.







definately restart your computer to ensure a recovery from a driver crash/reset. Like SimpleTech said, use stock settings and test again.


----------



## kx11

ok so now the program shut itself off

cool things are getting worse ( other benches like 3dmark11 are working fine )

edit : it seems to be working much better now after i set it to stock clocks and turned off win7 aero theme


----------



## josephimports

josephimports --- 3570k / 4.5GHz ---- 7970, 1225 / 1600 ---- 57.8 ---- 1456


----------



## midniteboss

I think I can be getting way more then this but I'm having trouble overclocking my card. I have my 3770k at 4.6ghz.


----------



## jay2nice000

One for the red team single 7950 1250/1800


----------



## tsm106

12.11 beta 3. It's pretty fast.

tsm106 --- i7 3930 / 5.1Ghz ---- HD 7970 Quadfire, 1330 / 1780 ---- 229.8 ---- 5789


----------



## SimpleTech

SimpleTech --- 2500K / 4.4GHz ---- HD 7970, 1300 / 1800 ---- 60.9 ---- 1533



SimpleTech --- 3770K / 4.5GHz ---- GeForce GTX 680, ??? ---- 62.0 ---- 1563


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *midniteboss*
> 
> I think I can be getting way more then this but I'm having trouble overclocking my card. I have my 3770k at 4.6ghz.


don't expect much more, just because of the 8xAA. Anti-Aliasing kills the 660 Ti. That's just something you gotta know before you get it. Anything without proper AA though, like FXAA, the 660 Ti works just fine


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> 12.11 beta 3. It's pretty fast.
> tsm106 --- i7 3930 / 5.1Ghz ---- HD 7970 Quadfire, 1330 / 1780 ---- 229.8 ---- 5789


why do you have such a crappy resolution


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> why do you have such a crappy resolution


Refer to the OP.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CDMAN*
> 
> To keep everyone using the same settings, Please use the following settings with a a DX11 capable card:
> Render: Direct X 11
> Mode: 1680x1050 fullscreen
> Shaders: high
> Textures: high
> Filter: trilinear
> Anisotropy: 16x
> Occlusion: enabled
> Refraction: enabled
> Volumetric: enabled
> Anti-Aliasing: 8x
> Tessellation: extreme


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimpleTech*
> 
> Refer to the OP.


oh..........my bad








Kind of contradicts this whole thing -_-

you have a beast rig though


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> oh..........my bad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kind of contradicts this whole thing -_-
> you have a beast rig though


It's alright. Some people tend to forget, especially the screenshot of the brick road. One can easily edit the result with notepad:



If only.









Thanks! I tend to swap hardware out every so often. Probably had close to 50 rigs this year.


----------



## grifers

1080P Maxed out. CFX 7970 Ghz *stock clocks* (1050/1500):



Bye


----------



## mxthunder

Not in the top 30, but posting anyways. Single GTX580, settings maxxed out at 16x10


----------



## Red1776

Red1776--- FX-8350 / 5.0GHz ---- HD 7970, Tri-fire / 1000 / 1475 ---- 146.3---- 3685



The Intel club has been invaded again


----------



## nezff

310.33 drivers
stock 3770k
dual EVGA SC Signature 2 680s SLI at stock clocks (1176 and 1215)

Not sure if this is good?


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nezff*
> 
> 310.33 drivers
> stock 3770k
> dual EVGA SC Signature 2 680s SLI at stock clocks (1176 and 1215)
> Not sure if this is good?


hey nez,
The resolution needs to be 1680 x 1050 and hit F12 after the run to capture the score and the stone walkway (show tessellation is @ extreme)







.


----------



## nezff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> hey nez,
> The resolution needs to be 1680 x 1050 and hit F12 after the run to capture the score and the stone walkway (show tessellation is @ extreme)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


thanks

Here ya go:


Was hitting 95%-98% usage on both gpus. I was told by a member over at EVGA forum, that the 3770k could be a bottleneck. That seems crazy to me. He said to OC my 3770k to 4.2 or more to do away with the bottleneck.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nezff*
> 
> thanks
> Here ya go:
> 
> Was hitting 95%-98% usage on both gpus. I was told by a member over at EVGA forum, that the 3770k could be a bottleneck. That seems crazy to me. He said to OC my 3770k to 4.2 or more to do away with the bottleneck.


Nice:thumb:
well not a bottleneck, but 1680 x 1050 in not a completely GPU dependent resolution, so an OC will help the score usually.


----------



## nezff

thanks.
its running at ~4Ghz turbo


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

3960x @ 4.7GHz -- GTX 690 ~ 1180 - 1190Mhz core


----------



## nezff

3770k at 4.2ghz
680s sli stock


----------



## nezff

3770k @4.5ghz
dual 680s stock


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nezff*
> 
> 3770k @4.5ghz
> dual 680s stock


So much for the CPU bottleneck theory ey?


----------



## nezff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> So much for the CPU bottleneck theory ey?


I honestly have no idea about overclocking.

I read a couple things, changed some stuff in the bios, and hit go. lol

Not alot of difference between 4.0ghz and 4.5ghz.

also, I dont really know what a good heaven score is.


----------



## KaRLiToS

You seem in the average.

Check this chart that is in the OP (first post)
Scroll down and compare with users with Sli GTX 680s






.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nezff*
> 
> I honestly have no idea about overclocking.
> I read a couple things, changed some stuff in the bios, and hit go. lol
> Not alot of difference between 4.0ghz and 4.5ghz.
> also, I dont really know what a good heaven score is.


That score is inline for that CPU&GPU's when the GPU's are running at stock. If you OC the 680's you will get a higher score ( if you don't OC though, be careful with voltage and temps etc)


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nezff*
> 
> I honestly have no idea about overclocking.
> I read a couple things, changed some stuff in the bios, and hit go. lol
> Not alot of difference between 4.0ghz and 4.5ghz.
> also, I dont really know what a good heaven score is.


Heaven is more gpu bound, meaning if you overclock the gpus more, the score will go up. Cpu overclocking for this bench doesn't affect as much.


----------



## nismofreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Heaven is more gpu bound, meaning if you overclock the gpus more, the score will go up. Cpu overclocking for this bench doesn't affect as much.


^This. I've tested heaven at various CPU OCs and it makes no difference, if at all. It's a great test of power GPU grunt.


----------



## nezff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Heaven is more gpu bound, meaning if you overclock the gpus more, the score will go up. Cpu overclocking for this bench doesn't affect as much.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nismofreak*
> 
> ^This. I've tested heaven at various CPU OCs and it makes no difference, if at all. It's a great test of power GPU grunt.


gotcha, thanks guys.

The cards I have are the superclocked sig 2s.


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nismofreak*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Heaven is more gpu bound, meaning if you overclock the gpus more, the score will go up. Cpu overclocking for this bench doesn't affect as much.
> 
> 
> 
> ^This. I've tested heaven at various CPU OCs and *it makes no difference*, if at all. It's a great test of power GPU grunt.
Click to expand...

That's a bit of an overstatement.


----------



## nismofreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nismofreak*
> 
> ^This. I've tested heaven at various CPU OCs and it makes no difference, if at all. It's a great test of power GPU grunt.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> That's a bit of an overstatement.


Okay... in the context of the boards and CPUs that we are talking about, the statement is correct. SB, SB-E and IB do not bottleneck the GPU for Heaven unless you are running multi-GPUs then OCing your CPU will help alleviate any bottlenecks. I'm not an AMD guy nor pre-nehalem expert so for other architecture, then it is possible that there maybe a bottleneck.

Hope that helps clarify things a bit...


----------



## nezff

nezff--3770k @4.5ghz--dual EVGA sc signature 2 680s 2GB--1215 boost--104.4fps--2630

weird that my score is better, but min fps dropped on this run.


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nismofreak*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *nismofreak*
> 
> ^This. I've tested heaven at various CPU OCs and it makes no difference, if at all. It's a great test of power GPU grunt.
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> That's a bit of an overstatement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay... in the context of the boards and CPUs that we are talking about, the statement is correct. SB, SB-E and IB do not bottleneck the GPU for Heaven unless you are running multi-GPUs then OCing your CPU will help alleviate any bottlenecks. I'm not an AMD guy nor pre-nehalem expert so for other architecture, then it is possible that there maybe a bottleneck.
> 
> Hope that helps clarify things a bit...
Click to expand...

Yea, it's best to frame your statements within a defined context, cuz there's over 20fps difference in my rig between 4.5ghz and 5ghz in heaven.


----------



## CDMAN

updated


----------



## nezff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nezff*
> 
> nezff--3770k @4.5ghz--dual EVGA sc signature 2 680s 2GB--1215 boost--104.4fps--2630
> weird that my score is better, but min fps dropped on this run.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CDMAN*
> 
> updated


here ya go


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nezff*
> 
> here ya go


Hey nez,
that minimum frame rate occurs in the first few seconds of the bench. It's kind of a start up stutter step that happens. you will notice that nowhere else in the run are your frame rates that low.


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CDMAN*
> 
> updated


Hey CDMAN, there's a small error with your listing. In post 1022 I got a score of 229.8 fps to be exact versus 229.


----------



## kpforce1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> Hey CDMAN, there's a small error with your listing. In post 1022 I got a score of 229.8 fps to be exact versus 229.


unacceptable lol.... there will be no shorting of ePeen with that kind of power


----------



## mohit9206

is my score alright ? since my monitor res is 1440*900 thats the res i benchmarked at and at default settings


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpforce1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> Hey CDMAN, there's a small error with your listing. In post 1022 I got a score of 229.8 fps to be exact versus 229.
> 
> 
> 
> unacceptable lol.... there will be no shorting of ePeen with that kind of power
Click to expand...

It was hard getting that .8 fps hehe.
















Joking aside, it actually was due to the new driver drawing more power and bouncing the cards off the OCP limiter. It's a pain in the ass finding the right voltage vs clocks to not hit OCP.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

3960x @5150MHz -- 7970 Matrix @1300MHz:


----------



## heyskip

heyskip --- i5 3570K / 4.7 ---- 590 Sli, 755 / 1510 / 1850 ---- 131.6 ---- 3316


----------



## biffenl

3770K @ 4.5GHz + Gigabyte GTX 670 WF @ 1385 MHz


----------



## nezff

3770k stock @4ghz--Stock 680 SLI EVGA SC Sig 2s--


----------



## CDMAN

updated


----------



## nezff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CDMAN*
> 
> updated


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nezff*
> 
> nezff--3770k @4.5ghz--dual EVGA sc signature 2 680s 2GB--1215 boost--104.4fps--2630
> weird that my score is better, but min fps dropped on this run.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nezff*
> 
> 3770k stock @4ghz--Stock 680 SLI EVGA SC Sig 2s--104.0


?


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nezff*
> 
> ?


He's only updating the Top 30 chart.


----------



## Xotic

Xotic --- 3930k / 4.5ghz ---- GTX690 QuadSLI, +125/ +600 ----185.6 ---- 4675





Will do a proper run when i am happy to have my room hot, but today i wanna chill.


----------



## nezff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimpleTech*
> 
> He's only updating the Top 30 chart.


Gotcha


----------



## DerComissar

Edit: Tesselation not enabled.............................


----------



## Andrazh

Turn your Tesselation ON in drivers lol.


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DerComissar*
> 
> DerComissar - - - i5 2500K / 4.8GHz - - - - Crossfire 7950, 1100 / 1500 - - - - 170.0 - - - - 4281


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Andrazh*
> 
> Turn your Tesselation ON in drivers lol.


Thanks Andrazh! I thought that walkway looked kind of flat!








Turned out I had it disabled in the cc
Here's a much better image, now you can see the rocks! With a corresponding lower score, of course!:

DerComissar - - - - i5 2500K / 4.8GHz - - - - Crossfire 7950, 1100 / 1500 - - - - 104.4 - - - - 2629


----------



## viox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *biffenl*
> 
> 3770K @ 4.5GHz + Gigabyte GTX 670 WF @ 1385 MHz


uhmmm anything wrong with my settings? there is no way i'm getting such a huge boost from this guy..I have an i2500k @ 4.5 and the same card...



Nevermind...glitch in the matrix. More of a humane score


----------



## maximus56

I7 [email protected] 3.8GHZ @1.30 VCORE
16GB Corsair Dominator @ 2133 mhz
Rampage IV Extreme
2x GTX 690s (Quad Sli) - 135%/+129 mhz/+409mhz


----------



## Fooom

fOOOM --- i5 3570k / 4.4Ghz ---- Gtx 680 / 1253 / 1536 / 1702 ---- 60.5 ---- 1524



http://imgur.com/gLUqK


Why not use 1920x1080 as resolution on Heaven?


----------



## m3t4lh34d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fooom*
> 
> fOOOM --- i5 3570k / 4.4Ghz ---- Gtx 680 / 1253 / 1536 / 1702 ---- 60.5 ---- 1524
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/gLUqK
> 
> Why not use 1920x1080 as resolution on Heaven?


Because the original creator of this thread only had 1680 available, and at this point there are so many points of reference from all of the benches done by others on this thread that starting over at 1080 wouldn't make sense. Not only that, but this bench is intense enough at least with this generation of cards, that 1680 is plenty viable with 8x MSAA. If we were running without AA or extreme Tesselation then sure higher res would make a difference when taking CPU scaling into account. However, most users here run such a high CPU OC as it is, that any bottlenecks on the CPU side are pretty much ruled out. You can test it yourself by downclocking your CPU by 1ghz and re-running the bench and seeing if it makes much of a difference, which if you're on a modern intel quad-core or above, it wont. Perhaps on older AMD or Core2Quad/Duo rigs it might.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fooom*
> 
> fOOOM --- i5 3570k / 4.4Ghz ---- Gtx 680 / 1253 / 1536 / 1702 ---- 60.5 ---- 1524
> [/URL]
> Why not use 1920x1080 as resolution on Heaven?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m3t4lh34d*
> 
> Because the original creator of this thread only had 1680 available, and at this point there are so many points of reference from all of the benches done by others on this thread that starting over at 1080 wouldn't make sense. Not only that, but this bench is intense enough at least with this generation of cards, that 1680 is plenty viable with 8x MSAA. If we were running without AA or extreme Tesselation then sure higher res would make a difference when taking CPU scaling into account. However, most users here run such a high CPU OC as it is, that any bottlenecks on the CPU side are pretty much ruled out. You can test it yourself by downclocking your CPU by 1ghz and re-running the bench and seeing if it makes much of a difference, which if you're on a modern intel quad-core or above, it wont. Perhaps on older AMD or Core2Quad/Duo rigs it might.


1680 x 1050 is also the default resolution, usually his ranked threads (like the 3d11 performance thread) use the default settings, or as close as it can be to default settings while making that gpu work hard.


----------



## Fooom

People with high end cards all play in 1920x1080p right? Im new to this pc building stuffs. When i do my benching on 1920x1080 i get lower scores and some settings will crash on 1080 and not on 1680.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Sent an email to unigine. Asking regarding the heaven dx11 benchmark and I got a reply. They told me me they're preparing an update for heaven sometime beginning in 2013!!!! I would imagine sometime between Jan to march... Good stuff! It does need updated

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Psykopathic

Psykopathic --- i7 3770k / 4.5Ghz ---- GTX 480 SLI, 800 / 1600 / 2000 ---- 69.3 ---- 1746


----------



## HeadlessKnight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Psykopathic*
> 
> Psykopathic --- i7 3770k / 4.5Ghz ---- GTX 480 SLI, 800 / 1600 / 2000 ---- 69.3 ---- 1746


Wow ... GTX 480s are still beasts.
That's about 10 fps higher than my old GTX 670.
Do you have more headroom remaining in them ?


----------



## Psykopathic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeadlessKnight*
> 
> Wow ... GTX 480s are still beasts.
> That's about 10 fps higher than my old GTX 670.
> Do you have more headroom remaining in them ?


Yeah, I just moved to Ivy bridge only down side is my top card has a 3 slot cooler so my cards are right up against each other. They're good up to 900mhz or so but I need to get a few fans before I try anything crazy. If I can get these cool enough sandwiched together I've got another 480 I may try running tri sli on the 4x slot and see what it does.


----------



## CDMAN

Thread updated


----------



## Blaze0303

Just for fun











Blaze0303 --- 3570K / 4.5ghz ---- Gigabyte 7950, 1250 / 1792 / 1900 ---- 59.3 ---- 1494

Edit: Fixed


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nezff*
> 
> 3770k stock @4ghz--Stock 680 SLI EVGA SC Sig 2s--


Interesting results. I ran both of my 680 Lightnings at the exact same speeds as your 2 680's (1215/6.2) and I ended up with 3 more fps even though I'm only running pci-e 2.0. Maybe I should hold onto my 2700k and return my 3770k....


----------



## maximus56

I7 [email protected] 5.0 GHZ
16GB Corsair Dominator @ 2133 mhz
Rampage IV Extreme
2x GTX 690s (Quad Sli) - 135%/+129 mhz/+760mhz


----------



## Majorhi

Majorhi ---FX 4100/ 4.515 Ghz ---- Crossfire 6870, 950/1150 ---- 47.4 /1195

I hit F12 for the screen grab but I can't find where it saves it. Oh well. Here's the screen cap of the html it produced.


----------



## KMEFF

KMEFF --- i7 3930k / 4.8 GHz ---- 4x EVGA GTX 680 Classified 4GB, 1390 mhz / 7008 mhz ---- 203.1 ---- 5115


----------



## stahlhart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majorhi*
> 
> I hit F12 for the screen grab but I can't find where it saves it.


Check C:\Users\your user name\Heaven\screenshots


----------



## King4x4

[email protected]
Tri-fire [email protected], [email protected] (One of the cards got ****ty ram)


----------



## tw33k

Sapphire 7950 still @ stock


----------



## Tom Ketchum

my tri Crossfire 7970s weren't working, how do i get it to work properly? I am using the most up to date amd drivers.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tom Ketchum*
> 
> 
> 
> my tri Crossfire 7970s weren't working, how do i get it to work properly? I am using the most up to date amd drivers.


When you open GPU-Z does it say 'enabled'? or will CCC not let you enable CF?

If the later, try manually configuring the PCIE lanes in your BIOS and save.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tom Ketchum*
> 
> 
> 
> my tri Crossfire 7970s weren't working, how do i get it to work properly? I am using the most up to date amd drivers.


When you open GPU-Z does it say 'enabled'? or will CCC not let you enable CF?

If the later, try manually configuring the PCIE lanes in your BIOS and save.


----------



## Teh Rav3n

Teh Rav3n --- i5 3750k/4.5 Ghz ---- R7950 TF 3, 1300 Mhz Core / 1700 Mhz Memory ----62.1 ---- 1564

Nix that. Managed to squeek another 50 Mhz out of the memory before it stopped scaling

Teh Rav3n --- i5 3750k/4.5 Ghz ---- R7950 TF 3, 1300 Mhz Core / 1750 Mhz Memory ----62.4 ---- 1564



Slots in really nicely behind the two fastest single 7970's, and a pair of SLI'd 470's. Not bad for a m-itx build I'd guess.


----------



## badpilot

Hi Guys,

Put in a second 5870 today.

After installing different drivers, I installed the latest one from amd (12.10), and all was good









I was looking around to see if my 5870 crossfire set up had a decent score, and ended up inhere









Both cards running stock core:850 - memory:1200

Any ideas if this is any good, and how to raise it a bit further









(pic removed, wrong set up)


----------



## m3t4lh34d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *badpilot*
> 
> Hi Guys,
> Put in a second 5870 today.
> After installing different drivers, I installed the latest one from amd (12.10), and all was good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was looking around to see if my 5870 crossfire set up had a decent score, and ended up inhere
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both cards running stock core:850 - memory:1200
> Any ideas if this is any good, and how to raise it a bit further


Your Anisotropy and Anti Aliasing are set wrong, as well as resolution. Use 1680x1050 16x AF 8x AA


----------



## m3t4lh34d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Teh Rav3n*
> 
> Teh Rav3n --- i5 3750k/4.5 Ghz ---- R7950 TF 3, 1300 Mhz Core / 1700 Mhz Memory ----62.1 ---- 1564
> Nix that. Managed to squeek another 50 Mhz out of the memory before it stopped scaling
> Teh Rav3n --- i5 3750k/4.5 Ghz ---- R7950 TF 3, 1300 Mhz Core / 1750 Mhz Memory ----62.4 ---- 1564
> 
> Slots in really nicely behind the two fastest single 7970's, and a pair of SLI'd 470's. Not bad for a m-itx build I'd guess.


Many of us with fast 7970s dont bother uploading results here, as this is a top score thread, not a top single GPU thread.


----------



## badpilot

Ok, here it is


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *badpilot*
> 
> Ok, here it is


Your tessellation is still not set to extreme, and you have to show it....and you have to catch a screen cap showing the stone walkway to verify tessellation setting. (F 12 while still in the program)


----------



## badpilot

Meh. Yeah sorry. Saw the rules on the FrontPage. My bad









results dropped like a brick

it's a no go for me in this section.









Moderator(s), please delete my posts


----------



## Andrazh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m3t4lh34d*
> 
> Many of us with fast 7970s dont bother uploading results here, as this is a top score thread, not a top single GPU thread.


Then post it. I'm buying 7950 or 7970 soon and i would like to see the diference.


----------



## Stige

Ok'ish score I guess, if I could seperate the cards from eachother (first and third PCI-E instead of first and second), I could maybe push for that toplist ;o

http://stigez.com/heaven/heaven_overclock2.html

Wrong resolution aswell but I didn't notice this thread before now.


----------



## m3t4lh34d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Andrazh*
> 
> Then post it. I'm buying 7950 or 7970 soon and i would like to see the diference.


I own Quad 7970s and Quad 680s. I've uploaded my Quad 680s already. There's no use uploading a single 7970 score ITT.


----------



## King4x4

One more 3770k on that chart please!

King4x4 --- [email protected] ----Trifire 7950, 1270mhz Core/1550mhz Memory---- 171.4 Fps ---- Score: 4317


----------



## CDMAN

New Year Update complete.


----------



## zkalra

zkalra --- 3930k / 4.6 GHz ---- GTX 690 Quad SLI, 1020/ 1591 ---- 171.4 ---- 4318


----------



## Stu-Crossfire

Id like to join in but my system wont let me set a fullscreen resolution of 1680x1050.
I suspect its soemthing to do with me running eyefinity.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stu-Crossfire*
> 
> Id like to join in but my system wont let me set a fullscreen resolution of 1680x1050.
> I suspect its soemthing to do with me running eyefinity.


Yes it has something to do with eyefinity. The only way of doing so is unplugging two monitors.


----------



## Stu-Crossfire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Yes it has something to do with eyefinity. The only way of doing so is unplugging two monitors.


Not to worry, wil go and play COD Black Ops 2 instead... i need the practice.LOL


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stu-Crossfire*
> 
> Id like to join in but my system wont let me set a fullscreen resolution of 1680x1050.
> I suspect its soemthing to do with me running eyefinity.


It does have to do with eyefinity. when you are in 5760, or three monitor/single res mode. It wants to recognize a res of 1600 x 1200. Just disable eyefinity and two monitors and it will give you the 1680 x 1050 res option.


----------



## zkalra

Why is ATI so much better at this bench than the greenies?


----------



## Stu-Crossfire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> It does have to do with eyefinity. when you are in 5760, or three monitor/single res mode. It wants to recognize a res of 1600 x 1200. Just disable eyefinity and two monitors and it will give you the 1680 x 1050 res option.


Right, ok, you have tipped me over the edge, Im going to do some benching again.

Damn - thought I had kicked this bug back in April!


----------



## Red1776

Red1776 --- FX-8350 / 5.2GHz---- 4 x HD R7970, 1125 / / 1560 ---- 170.2---- 4287


----------



## King4x4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Red1776 --- FX-8350 / 5.2GHz---- 4 x HD R7970, 1125 / / 1560 ---- 170.2---- 4287


You really need to put those cards under water.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *King4x4*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Red1776 --- FX-8350 / 5.2GHz---- 4 x HD R7970, 1125 / / 1560 ---- 170.2---- 4287
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You really need to put those cards under water.
Click to expand...

I agree King. The problem has been that change them so often its areally...realy bad investment. i think HD 8000 might be the first gen I skip so these are getting wet.
I think i am going to do a WTT thread and see if I can't turn some of my review items into 4 x 7970 blocks.


----------



## King4x4

Thing is... The 7000 series is a very good investment.

I am defintly skipping the 8000 and I decided that when I went water and I am not regreting it... the sound factor alone is enough for me









My wives i7 920+stock 6970 is more noiser then my pc with 15 120mm fans running at 1000rpm


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *King4x4*
> 
> Thing is... The 7000 series is a very good investment.
> 
> I am defintly skipping the 8000 and I decided that when I went water and I am not regreting it... the sound factor alone is enough for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My wives i7 920+stock 6970 is more noiser then my pc with 15 120mm fans running at 1000rpm


I agree. I meant that I change out GPU's so often that investing in blocks for my GPU's has been a bad, short lived investment. since I am keeping these 7970's for a while,
I am going to pony up to get them wet ...know where I can get 4 used blocks


----------



## Stu-Crossfire

Stu-Crossfire --- i7 3770 / 4.7ghz---- 3 x HD7970, 1175 / 1800 ---- 165.7---- 4173


----------



## BradleyS

2320 using max settings at 1920 x 1080.

Using PC in sig:


----------



## anothergeek

Raised core clock 100 to 950mhz and score is up 10% (950/1150)


----------



## Uksoldierboy

My best so far, could do more if i played with the volts though.
FX4100 @4.6, Crossfire 6870s @980/1200


----------



## Red1776

Red1776 --- FX-8350 / 5.2GHz ---- 4 x HD 7970, 1175 / 1125 / 1600 ---- 185.8---4679


----------



## jamonymo

sorry not OFFICIAL post did not read first page on the thread

deleted it


----------



## FtW 420

The official thread is the wrong place for that one jamonymo (lucid is not in the specified settings so is a cheat in here), you want this thread (post scores, no official settings, anything goes) http://www.overclock.net/t/597000/post-your-unigine-dx11-benchmark-scores


----------



## jamonymo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> The official thread is the wrong place for that one jamonymo (lucid is not in the specified settings so is a cheat in here), you want this thread (post scores, no official settings, anything goes) http://www.overclock.net/t/597000/post-your-unigine-dx11-benchmark-scores


one of your members told me to post it here i did not care for the top 30 thats why i stated it was enabled so it still is not cheating al it is is posting it in the wrong thread , i will try the link you gave and post it ther did not even see the OFFICIAL in the title i will be removing it any way


----------



## FtW 420

No harm done, but it is easier for the OP to update when he doesn't have to sort through invalid entries. When I say a cheat it's just an expression, cheat= mistake in a case like this when it wasn't run at the specified settings & posted here, don't mean to imply trying to cheat or anything (real cheating is photoshop to change the score, etc.)


----------



## CDMAN

updated


----------



## Baldrex

Baldrex --- i72600k / 4.6GHz ---- 2 x 7850, 1050 / 1300 / 2048 ---- 102.0 ---2569


----------



## zkalra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CDMAN*
> 
> updated


Finally!!


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Red1776 --- FX-8350 / 5.2GHz ---- 4 x HD 7970, 1175 / 1125 / 1600 ---- 185.8---4679


Something is strange here. How do you explain going from 170 fps to 185 fps with miniscule clock changes?


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Red1776 --- FX-8350 / 5.2GHz ---- 4 x HD 7970, 1175 / 1125 / 1600 ---- 185.8---4679
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Something is strange here. How do you explain going from 170 fps to 185 fps with miniscule clock changes?
Click to expand...

Nothing strange here other than the fact that you decided to make me a target.

50MHz+ core/40MHz+ mem
I shut down unnecessary background processes, and power tuned +20%.
I also completely disabled the peripheral monitors, and powered two of the 7970's with the AX 1200 rather than having three of them on the two Booster x 5's
The most likely and obvious difference was that I discovered I had not set "synchronize all cards"


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Red1776 --- FX-8350 / 5.2GHz ---- 4 x HD 7970, 1175 / 1125 / 1600 ---- 185.8---4679
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Something is strange here. How do you explain going from 170 fps to 185 fps with miniscule clock changes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nothing strange here other than the fact that you decided to make me a target.
> 
> 50MHz+ core/40MHz+ mem
> I shut down unnecessary background processes, and power tuned +20%.
> I also completely disabled the peripheral monitors, and powered two of the 7970's with the AX 1200 rather than having three of them on the two Booster x 5's
> The most likely and obvious difference was that I discovered I had not set "synchronize all cards"
Click to expand...

Lol, when someone jumps 15fps by doing nothing, that is strange. Giant grain of salt...


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Red1776 --- FX-8350 / 5.2GHz ---- 4 x HD 7970, 1175 / 1125 / 1600 ---- 185.8---4679
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Something is strange here. How do you explain going from 170 fps to 185 fps with miniscule clock changes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nothing strange here other than the fact that you decided to make me a target.
> 
> 50MHz+ core/40MHz+ mem
> I shut down unnecessary background processes, and power tuned +20%.
> I also completely disabled the peripheral monitors, and powered two of the 7970's with the AX 1200 rather than having three of them on the two Booster x 5's
> The most likely and obvious difference was that I discovered I had not set "synchronize all cards"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol, when someone jumps 15fps by doing nothing, that is strange. Giant grain of salt...
Click to expand...

While I realize you could never make such an oversight as missing the" synchronize all cards", three of the four running at 150MHz lower core can have the effect. of a lower frame rate so bring your salt, pepper, oregano, etc...


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Red1776 --- FX-8350 / 5.2GHz ---- 4 x HD 7970, 1175 / 1125 / 1600 ---- 185.8---4679
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Something is strange here. How do you explain going from 170 fps to 185 fps with miniscule clock changes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nothing strange here other than the fact that you decided to make me a target.
> 
> 50MHz+ core/40MHz+ mem
> I shut down unnecessary background processes, and power tuned +20%.
> I also completely disabled the peripheral monitors, and powered two of the 7970's with the AX 1200 rather than having three of them on the two Booster x 5's
> The most likely and obvious difference was that I discovered I had not set "synchronize all cards"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol, when someone jumps 15fps by doing nothing, that is strange. Giant grain of salt...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> While I realize you could never make such an oversight as missing the" synchronize all cards", three of the four running at 150MHz lower core can have the effect. of a lower frame rate so bring your salt, pepper, oregano, etc...
Click to expand...

So incompetence is your reason? Really, it was 170fps, then 176fps, and now its 185fps. Yea, ok...


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Red1776 --- FX-8350 / 5.2GHz ---- 4 x HD 7970, 1175 / 1125 / 1600 ---- 185.8---4679
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Something is strange here. How do you explain going from 170 fps to 185 fps with miniscule clock changes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nothing strange here other than the fact that you decided to make me a target.
> 
> 50MHz+ core/40MHz+ mem
> I shut down unnecessary background processes, and power tuned +20%.
> I also completely disabled the peripheral monitors, and powered two of the 7970's with the AX 1200 rather than having three of them on the two Booster x 5's
> The most likely and obvious difference was that I discovered I had not set "synchronize all cards"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol, when someone jumps 15fps by doing nothing, that is strange. Giant grain of salt...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> While I realize you could never make such an oversight as missing the" synchronize all cards", three of the four running at 150MHz lower core can have the effect. of a lower frame rate so bring your salt, pepper, oregano, etc...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So incompetence is your reason? Really, it was 170fps, then 176fps, and now its 185fps. Yea, ok...
Click to expand...

and after more tweaking, and blocks , it will be higher yes. Arrogance looks good on no one. I get a kick out of guys like you who merely purchase expensive components, and act like you engineered them.
So yes, I missed a check box..incompetent ole me. BTW, I thought that was the idea was to keep raising the scores?


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Red1776 --- FX-8350 / 5.2GHz ---- 4 x HD 7970, 1175 / 1125 / 1600 ---- 185.8---4679
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Something is strange here. How do you explain going from 170 fps to 185 fps with miniscule clock changes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nothing strange here other than the fact that you decided to make me a target.
> 
> 50MHz+ core/40MHz+ mem
> I shut down unnecessary background processes, and power tuned +20%.
> I also completely disabled the peripheral monitors, and powered two of the 7970's with the AX 1200 rather than having three of them on the two Booster x 5's
> The most likely and obvious difference was that I discovered I had not set "synchronize all cards"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol, when someone jumps 15fps by doing nothing, that is strange. Giant grain of salt...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> While I realize you could never make such an oversight as missing the" synchronize all cards", three of the four running at 150MHz lower core can have the effect. of a lower frame rate so bring your salt, pepper, oregano, etc...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So incompetence is your reason? Really, it was 170fps, then 176fps, and now its 185fps. Yea, ok...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and after more tweaking, and blocks , it will be higher yes. Arrogance looks good on no one. I get a kick out of guys like you who merely purchase expensive components, and act like you engineered them.
> So yes, I missed a check box..incompetent ole me. BTW, I thought that was the idea was to keep raising the scores?
Click to expand...

That's the thing, you raise it by raising your clocks, not from not doing anything. And all you got is name calling? Get real. If you see sketchy postings, you ask about it. Each time you posted these higher numbers you just expect ppl to accept it? Right... Even with your magic you're still be slower than that run I did at your supposed clocks of 1125/1560* in quadfire by 17fps.

Btw, that checkbox is checked by default.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Red1776 --- FX-8350 / 5.2GHz ---- 4 x HD 7970, 1175 / 1125 / 1600 ---- 185.8---4679
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Something is strange here. How do you explain going from 170 fps to 185 fps with miniscule clock changes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nothing strange here other than the fact that you decided to make me a target.
> 
> 50MHz+ core/40MHz+ mem
> I shut down unnecessary background processes, and power tuned +20%.
> I also completely disabled the peripheral monitors, and powered two of the 7970's with the AX 1200 rather than having three of them on the two Booster x 5's
> The most likely and obvious difference was that I discovered I had not set "synchronize all cards"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol, when someone jumps 15fps by doing nothing, that is strange. Giant grain of salt...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> While I realize you could never make such an oversight as missing the" synchronize all cards", three of the four running at 150MHz lower core can have the effect. of a lower frame rate so bring your salt, pepper, oregano, etc...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So incompetence is your reason? Really, it was 170fps, then 176fps, and now its 185fps. Yea, ok...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and after more tweaking, and blocks , it will be higher yes. Arrogance looks good on no one. I get a kick out of guys like you who merely purchase expensive components, and act like you engineered them.
> So yes, I missed a check box..incompetent ole me. BTW, I thought that was the idea was to keep raising the scores?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's the thing, you raise it by raising your clocks, not from not doing anything. And all you got is name calling? Get real. If you see sketchy postings, you ask about it. Each time you posted these higher numbers you just expect ppl to accept it? Right... Even with your magic you're still be slower than that run I did at your supposed clocks of 1125/1560* in quadfire by 17fps.
> 
> Btw, that checkbox is checked by default.
Click to expand...

First sentence, what? name calling? ont hand me that. You led with incompetent. What I said was not defamation of character, it was definition of character. If I am tweaking (like everyone else) why would my scores not go up? This thread is loaded with people squeezing every last frame out of their Heaven runs. I don't expect you to accept anything, nor do I care if you do. What the default status of the checkbox has to do with anything is irrelevant. like unchecking it to find the fastest speed of each card. You have no idea what tweaking I have tried, different cards, four sets of ram, HT ref, Multi OC, NB/HT OC'ing etc, etc. The only reason you have singled me out for doing the same thing everyone else is doing (pursuing a higher score) is because its an AMD. So congratulations, you have the fastest system, bravo. Drone on, I am done talking to you, you have grown tiresome.


----------



## zkalra

would you two clowns cut it out???? man talk about hijacking a thread!!!!


----------



## alex4069

Alex4069 --- i5 2500k/4.5 ---- Sapphire 7950, 1150 / ? / 1450---- 69.3 ---- 1745 It would not let me go full screen. My system resolution is 5760*1080.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alex4069*
> 
> Alex4069 --- i5 2500k/4.5 ---- Sapphire 7950, 1150 / ? / 1450---- 69.3 ---- 1745 It would not let me go full screen. My system resolution is 5760*1080.


when running Heaven with a 3x monitor 5760 resolution, it removes the 1680 x 1050 option. If you disable two of the monitors the 1680 x 1050 option will then be available.


----------



## KronDestroyer13

KronDestroyer13 --- i5-3570k/4.6ghz---- MSI 7970 Lightning,1225 /2084 / 1575 ---- 58.3 ---- 1470


----------



## alex4069

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> when running Heaven with a 3x monitor 5760 resolution, it removes the 1680 x 1050 option. If you disable two of the monitors the 1680 x 1050 option will then be available.


I disabled eyefinity and still can not run it 1680*1050 full screen.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alex4069*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> when running Heaven with a 3x monitor 5760 resolution, it removes the 1680 x 1050 option. If you disable two of the monitors the 1680 x 1050 option will then be available.
> 
> 
> 
> I disabled eyefinity and still can not run it 1680*1050 full screen.
Click to expand...

Did you disable two of them as well?
because for everyone I have run across that is using 3 x 1920 x 1080's
The 1680 x 1050 is replaced by the 1600 x 1200 in 5760 Eyefinity mode, and resorts back to 1680 x 1050 when Eyefinity is disabled and 2 of the monitors are disabled


----------



## funfortehfun

Quote:
Originally Posted by *tsm106* 
Something is strange here. How do you explain going from 170 fps to 185 fps with miniscule clock changes?


> *and everything after that*


Come on, tsm106. You're first on the list. You have full bragging rights already. What's the point of arguing with Red1776? The very fact that he's made it into the top ten with an AMD processor makes his score something to be awed at. Red1776 also gave his reasons, and there were quite a few changes. Unless his score jumps over your score for some unfathomable reason I can't even think about, there's nothing to complain about.


----------



## lilchronic

lilchronic- i5 3570k 5ghz- GTX 670FTW- boost clock 1372mhz- memory 1702mhz- FPS 58.7- score 1478


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfortehfun*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> *and everything after that*
> 
> 
> 
> Come on, tsm106. You're first on the list. You have full bragging rights already. *What's the point of arguing with Red1776*? The very fact that he's made it into the top ten with an AMD processor makes his score something to be awed at. Red1776 also gave his reasons, and there were quite a few changes. Unless his score jumps over your score for some unfathomable reason I can't even think about, there's nothing to complain about.
Click to expand...

Serious? Are you AMD guys playing with a different set of rules or something?


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> Serious? Are you AMD guys playing with a different set of rules or something?


lol i hate amd cpu's but thats how they roll they got no rules lol.

i probably should stay out of this







but im just pretty jealous of your guys scores


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *funfortehfun*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> *and everything after that*
> 
> 
> 
> Come on, tsm106. You're first on the list. You have full bragging rights already. *What's the point of arguing with Red1776*? The very fact that he's made it into the top ten with an AMD processor makes his score something to be awed at. Red1776 also gave his reasons, and there were quite a few changes. Unless his score jumps over your score for some unfathomable reason I can't even think about, there's nothing to complain about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Serious? Are you AMD guys playing with a different set of rules or something?
Click to expand...

Yeah...yeah..thats it.
No worries. I get this kind off obfuscation from someone every time I post a score they don't like.
















....and " AMD guys" ? really? I don't identify myself my CPU's
I am a person who has a FX 8350...I also have a 3770, and a 3820. I like this machine the most.
and the reason just became obvious.


----------



## funfortehfun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> Serious? Are you AMD guys playing with a different set of rules or something?


Chill, dude. Chill. It's all good.


----------



## Wheezo

This look about right guys? Single HD7870 @ 1125/1425- 43.1 FPS

?



Seems low to me...


----------



## m3t4lh34d

I'm thinking about ordering one of the Joker 7870s just to play with. Tiny Tom Logan's beat a 7950 @ stock even though it had less ROPs... quite odd, but it happened.


----------



## Derpinheimer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alex4069*
> 
> Alex4069 --- i5 2500k/4.5 ---- Sapphire 7950, 1150 / ? / 1450---- 69.3 ---- 1745 It would not let me go full screen. My system resolution is 5760*1080.


How did you get such a high FPS and score with such an average overclock?



I only get that with a 7950 at 1265/1840


----------



## grunion

^^ AA


----------



## CaTcHmG

CaTcHmG--- I7 980x / 4.5Ghz ---- GTX5803gb Tri Sli, 925 / 1850 / 2200 ---- 102 ---- 2573


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaTcHmG*
> 
> CaTcHmG--- I7 980x / 4.5Ghz ---- GTX5803gb Tri Sli, 925 / 1850 / 2200 ---- 102 ---- 2573


Nice score and I like that system of yours too!


----------



## mxthunder

mxthunder --- i5-2500k/4.8ghz---- EVGA GTX580 SLI,990 /1980 / 2000 ---- 90.7 ---- 2286


----------



## CDMAN

updated


----------



## homestyle

3570k @ 4.5
7950 @ 1.2 volts/1250/1750
13.2 beta 4 drivers


----------



## tsm106

tsm106 --- 3930K / 5.1GHz ---- quadfire 7970, 1340 / 1825 ---- 231.2 ---- 5824


----------



## grifers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> tsm106 --- 3930K / 5.1GHz ---- quadfire 7970, 1340 / 1825 ---- 231.2 ---- 5824












jealous here


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Just scored my personal best:



*Majin SSJ Eric --- 3960X 4.8GHz ---- 2 x 7970, 1225 / 1730 ---- 120.3 ---- 3031*


----------



## King4x4

King4x4 -- [email protected] --- 4x7950, 1200mhz - 1600mhz Ram - 202.9 - 5110



Quadfire bites! can go higher but the PSU shuts down on me :O


----------



## avesolt

Hi guys!

A bit of offtopic, sorry









I'm on Unigine team, and good news is we're on the brink of releasing new Heaven 4.0, with a bunch of small improvements and built-in benchmarking presets (yes, at last!). So, if you use Steam and like the idea of having Heaven there, you could really help us by voting for Heaven Benchmark on Steam Greenlight: http://steamcommunity.com/sharedfiles/filedetails/?id=116355742&searchtext=heaven

If interested, there's also a topic here, on overclock.net for that: http://www.overclock.net/t/1352482/unigine-heaven-4-0-soon


----------



## King4x4

King4x4 -- [email protected] --- 4x7950, 1230mhz - 1650mhz Ram - 206.7 - 5206


----------



## KaRLiToS

Nice *King4x4*
















I see that *tsm106* could squeeze another 2-3 fps with latest drivers.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *avesolt*
> 
> Hi guys!
> 
> A bit of offtopic, sorry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm on Unigine team, and good news is we're on the brink of releasing new Heaven 4.0, with a bunch of small improvements and built-in benchmarking presets (yes, at last!). So, if you use Steam and like the idea of having Heaven there, you could really help us by voting for Heaven Benchmark on Steam Greenlight: http://steamcommunity.com/sharedfiles/filedetails/?id=116355742&searchtext=heaven
> 
> If interested, there's also a topic here, on overclock.net for that: http://www.overclock.net/t/1352482/unigine-heaven-4-0-soon


Voted







*YES*









.


----------



## kpforce1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Nice *King4x4*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see that *tsm106* could squeeze another 2-3 fps with latest drivers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Voted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *YES*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Also voted







*YES*


----------



## homestyle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *avesolt*
> 
> Hi guys!
> 
> A bit of offtopic, sorry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm on Unigine team, and good news is we're on the brink of releasing new Heaven 4.0, with a bunch of small improvements and built-in benchmarking presets (yes, at last!). So, if you use Steam and like the idea of having Heaven there, you could really help us by voting for Heaven Benchmark on Steam Greenlight: http://steamcommunity.com/sharedfiles/filedetails/?id=116355742&searchtext=heaven
> 
> If interested, there's also a topic here, on overclock.net for that: http://www.overclock.net/t/1352482/unigine-heaven-4-0-soon


will it be free like 3.0 and 2.0?


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> I see that *tsm106* could squeeze another 2-3 fps with latest drivers.


It took some work though, I ramped mem clocks up for it.


----------



## avesolt

KaRLiToS, kpforce1, thanks for your support!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *homestyle*
> 
> will it be free like 3.0 and 2.0?


homestyle, Heaven Benchmark 4.0 will have Basic (free), Advanced and Pro editions. Two of them (Basic and Advanced) will be available on Steam, if we get enough votes on Steam Greenlight.


----------



## DarthBeavis

just finishing setting up a system, wanted to know what would be a number to shoot for:
Intel 3770k, 32 gigs Crucial Tactical Tracer, Four Crucial 256 gigs SSDs in RAID 0 for system drive, 4-way SLI NVIDIA 680s, Gigabyte Sniper G3 mobo
Will OC in week (will be at PDXLAN, buddy is a professional over-clocker so will let him have at it - we will have LN2 that weekend as well).


----------



## tsm106

200fps would be great for 680s. I hope you have 4 lightnings cuz otherwise having pots won't help much imo due to the locked voltage.


----------



## sena

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpforce1*
> 
> Also voted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *YES*


Also voted YES.


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *King4x4*
> 
> King4x4 -- [email protected] --- 4x7950, 1230mhz - 1650mhz Ram - 206.7 - 5206


are those $300 each? Great job, King.


----------



## King4x4

Thank you! And yes those are 300 each.


----------



## King4x4

Thank you! And yes those are 300 each.


----------



## exop0wa

<3


----------



## Dreamxtreme

This can't be bad for my 1st benchmark on the new pc


----------



## Stu-Crossfire

A new one from me now I have fixed my power supply issues caused by XFX's lies!

http://www.stewartsanderson.com/p1026570185/e55265348

Stu-Crossfire -- [email protected] --- 3x7970, 1260mhz / 1950mhz - Score = 4453 / FPS = 176.8


----------



## tsm106

^^Is that with your xfx psu squared away?

Ran another one with slightly higher clocks, cpu at 5.125ghz and 2400mhz on the samsungs up from 2133.

tsm106 --- 3930K / 5.1GHz ---- quadfire 7970, 1345 / 1832 ---- 233.4 ---- 5878


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

I had a feeling your good at something







Very niiiice


----------



## Stu-Crossfire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> ^^Is that with your xfx psu squared away?


No, I have reconfigured the rails and got rid of the OCP trip. Enermax 1500w landed on my desk about ten mins ago.
Valentines meal tomorrow or install PSU. Rah... risky subject, I best stay up and fit it tonight after work. LOL!


----------



## CDMAN

Unigine Heaven 4.0 Bench is now available. I Will be converting the thread to 4.0 during the day. Old scores will be kept, but only 4.0 socres will be updated. Post scores for 4.0 going forward, same rules as before for now.

http://unigine.com/products/heaven/


----------



## Stu-Crossfire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CDMAN*
> 
> Unigine Heaven 4.0 Bench is now available. I Will be converting the thread to 4.0 during the day. Old scores will be kept, but only 4.0 socres will be updated. Post scores for 4.0 going forward, same rules as before for now.
> 
> http://unigine.com/products/heaven/


Could I suggest maybe a new topic so newer members dont need to scroll through 30 pages to read tips etc?


----------



## Stu-Crossfire

I like the fact it now has presets, will make it much easier to run on different forums etc as everyone wanted different bloody settings everywhere I bench.

So frustrating to do a great run, only to find AA was set at 8 when they wanted 16. LOL

**edit**
Scrub that, both modes are windowed. ***?!?


----------



## CDMAN

Thread has been converted.


----------



## Xotic

Xotic --- 3930k / 5ghz ---- GTX690 QuadSLI, +119/ +650 ----193.2 ---- 4866


Could this still be updated? i am like 37mins late haha


----------



## Xotic

Xotic --- 3930k / 5ghz ---- GTX690 QuadSLI, +119/ +650 ----155.0 ---- 3906


----------



## JuliusCivilis

So quality needs to be on high in 4.0 or ultra?

Edit:

These are the setting I will use:

Api: *DirectX 11*
Quality: *Ultra*
Tesselation: *Extreme*
Stereo: *OFF*
Multi: *OFF*
AA: *8x*
Full Screen: *ON*
Resolution: *1680x1050*


----------



## CDMAN

Quality should be set to Ultra. Settings are listed on the 1st post.


----------



## tsm106

Hmm, this new version is a lot tougher on the cpu and at ultra it pretty dense graphically. They really cleaned up all the textures and it looks good.

tsm106 --- 3930K / 5.0GHz ---- quadfire 7970, 1330 / 1815 ---- 96.7 ---- 2437


----------



## Stu-Crossfire

Stu-Crossfire--- 3770K / 4.680GHz ---- Trifire 7970, 1225 / 1700 ---- 88.9 ---- 2239

http://www.stewartsanderson.com/p1026570185/e5541a5ba


----------



## tsm106

I ran another run with AB osd on and the scaling is broken, the engine utilization is only at 50% where 3.0 was 100%.


----------



## Xoriam

I'm not exactly sure I like this 4.0 version.

Imo 3.0 looked better, and also seemed to be optimized way better.
all that random depth of field with no sense... the grass isnt moving anymore, and some other stuff...


----------



## tsm106

It scales in 2 way cfx/sli. Unigine really screwed this one up...do companies no longer beta test anymore?


----------



## King4x4

King4x4 - 2x7950s - 1200mhz on core/1500mhz on ram - 84.2 - 2120


----------



## fewness

Why this one is still tested under 1680x1050?


----------



## Stu-Crossfire

Much better with 2x GPU's

*1x 7970 @ 1225/1700*
http://www.stewartsanderson.com/p1026570185/e55462e52

*2x 7970 @ 1225/1700*
http://www.stewartsanderson.com/p1026570185/e55462e44


----------



## Stu-Crossfire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fewness*
> 
> Why this one is still tested under 1680x1050?


I pesonally think it should have its own topic, and we bench it at 1920x1080.


----------



## Jayjr1105

Better yet, why just not use the extreme preset instead of making sure 5 different settings are what the thread requires?


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Has any one got this error i redownloaded twice and now downlloading it now thru a torrent and see if anything changes. Right now i get this error when i try to run the benchmark also bitdfender is finding a virus right after i install it and blocks somthing.


----------



## CDMAN

1. We can use the Extreme preset, but keep in mind it runs in windowed mode. Also the Extreme preset sets the Res at 1600x900.
2. We can use 1920x1080 as the res, but keep in mind some people will not have a monitor for that. It will be up to the members here to tell people why their scores was not added to the list, I will not be doing that.

What do you guys want to use? I will check back at 7:00 eastern, get feedback and make a choice.


----------



## King4x4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> Has any one got this error i redownloaded twice and now downlloading it now thru a torrent and see if anything changes. Right now i get this error when i try to run the benchmark also bitdfender is finding a virus right after i install it and blocks somthing.


Get rid of any antivirus you have on your comp.

Uninstalled bitdefender and it worked.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *King4x4*
> 
> Get rid of any antivirus you have on your comp.
> 
> Uninstalled bitdefender and it worked.


lol then you dont know if your infected with anything or not if you remove all your antivirus programs. Excluding the folder for it does fix it tho probly way it reads gpu temps that triggers the av.


----------



## mxthunder

I say leave it alone at the custom settings specified, and 16x10.
I lot of people still dont have 1080p monitors.


----------



## lilchronic

this dont look right???


edit: oh yea i have avast running and it worked ?? but ****ty scores


----------



## Stu-Crossfire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CDMAN*
> 
> 1. We can use the Extreme preset, but keep in mind it runs in windowed mode. Also the Extreme preset sets the Res at 1600x900.
> 
> 2. We can use 1920x1080 as the res, but keep in mind some people will not have a monitor for that. It will be up to the members here to tell people why their scores was not added to the list, I will not be doing that.
> 
> What do you guys want to use? I will check back at 7:00 eastern, get feedback and make a choice.


Hi mate,
Option 1 is a no go really as it runs windowed, so that means no Crossfire / SLI results.

Option 2 I like, are there really many members who cant run 1920x1080 nowadays?
_(Please nobody take offence at that question)_

I am submitting scores for heaven 4.0 to 5 different OC forums and they all use 1920x1080 and I havent seen a single complaint. (so far)


----------



## mxthunder

what is up with the screenshots being in tga format??!! I cant even open them to post my scores


----------



## CDMAN

Ok, 1920x1080 it shall be. I am updating the 1st post.


----------



## stahlhart

stahlhart ---- 2700k / 4.8GHz ---- GTX670 SLI, 1254/ +570 ----162.5 ---- 1869

Corrected for 1080p.


----------



## mxthunder

Wow that sucks .takes me out of the running for sure.


----------



## jonivtec

heres my score at extreme preset of basic edition!


----------



## stahlhart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mxthunder*
> 
> what is up with the screenshots being in tga format??!! I cant even open them to post my scores


I thought the same thing, but QuickTime Picture Viewer is free...


----------



## CDMAN

Update complete. Everyone who has posted scores, please rerun them. I will start looking for scores after this post.


----------



## mxthunder

I just downloaded and installed gimp after a quick google search either will probably work, as long as you can re save them as jpg


----------



## lilchronic

my score is weak???? but i want to be in top 30 for a day maybe


----------



## lilchronic

ok my 3rd run of 4.0 heaven and im done atleast i broke 1000 score


----------



## n0n44m

n0n44m ---- i7 2600K / 4.8 GHz ---- Nvidia GTX670 SLI, 1254/3802 ---- 75,4 ---- 1899



some stutter around scenes 18~22 , also when I view those outside of benchmarking (by using [ENTER] key) ... driver update might fix that ?


----------



## Stu-Crossfire

1920x1080 scores.

Stu-Crossfire--- 3770K / 4.680GHz ---- Trifire 7970, 1225 / 1700 ---- 83.1 ---- 2093

*2x 7970 @ 1225/1700*
http://www.stewartsanderson.com/p1026570185/e554601f6


----------



## jeyes1

here's mine


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jeyes1*
> 
> here's mine[IMG
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ALT=""]http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1290769/width/350/height/700[/IMG]


its a new version 4.0


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jeyes1*
> 
> here's mine


An hour late to the party, it literally JUST turned into a heaven 4.0 scores thread...


----------



## jeyes1

try again with 4.0 and tessalization on sorry


----------



## Bal3Wolf

redo


----------



## jeyes1

maybe it's time to go back to school and learn how to read


----------



## vhco

vhco --- i7 [email protected] --- GTX 670 [email protected]/7200 --- 75.1 --- 1892


----------



## CDMAN

1st update complete. Bal3Wolf read the 1st post. I will update though out the night. Going to play some TRIZEAL right now.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CDMAN*
> 
> 1st update complete. Bal3Wolf read the 1st post. I will update though out the night. Going to play some TRIZEAL right now.


Ah my bad im used to showing gpuz and stuff so thats why i did it the other way. sence i needed to rerun it i pushed my cards harder to get 1st for now lol.

Bal3Wolf---- 2600K / 5.00GHz ---- Crossfire 7970, 1265/1700 1240/1980 ---- 84.7 ---- 2134


----------



## KaRLiToS

Just for the lolz with the CPU at 24/7 OC *4.6 Ghz*. GPUs are lock at 50% Scaling on all 4 Cards. Like tsm106 said, something is wrong.









KaRLiToS ---i7 3930k / 4.6 GHZ ---- Quad Fire 7970, 1310 Mhz / 1610 Mhz ---- 82.0 fps ---- 2067


----------



## CDMAN

updated


----------



## stahlhart

stahlhart ---- 2700k / 4.8GHz ---- GTX670 SLI, 1254/ +564 ----74.3 ---- 1871


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

*Majin SSJ Eric ---- Intel Core i7 3960X @ 4.8GHz ---- 2 x Sapphire 7970 OC @ 1230MHz / 1730MHz ---- 83.2 FPS ---- 2097*


----------



## lilchronic

i want on the list just for a lil bit







i no i wont last till tommorow but ill be able to say i was in the top 30 lol

lilchronic ---- i5 3570k @ 5GHZ ---- 1x 670 FTW ---- 1333/3601 ---- 40.2 fps ---- score 1013


----------



## KaRLiToS

*KaRLiToS ---- i7 3930k / 5.0 GHZ ---- 4 X 7970 , 1310 Mhz / 1610 Mhz ---- 83.7 fps ---- 2107*

Scaling at 50%


----------



## CDMAN

updated


----------



## lilchronic

awww chit im in top 30 wassup







lol


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

*Majin SSJ Eric ---- Intel Core i7 3960X @ 4.8GHz ---- 2 x Sapphire 7970 OC @ 1230MHz / 1730MHz ---- 83.2 FPS ---- 2097*


----------



## Dreamxtreme

Dreamxtreme --- i5 3570k / 4.5GHZ ----3x GTX 660 Ti, 1120Mhz / 1344 / 6768Mhz ---- 81.6 ---- 2057



Ok done now the last one tipped my driver over the edge


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dreamxtreme*
> 
> Why do you need a screenshot . I can't do print screen here. it just comes up with the desktop screenshot
> 
> My Result proves Tessellsation is turned on because it says it is.
> 
> Dreamxtreme --- i5 3570k / 4.5GHZ ----3x GTX 660 Ti, 1100Mhz / 1344 / 6708Mhz ---- 78.8 ---- 1985


With an nvidia card when it says tessellation is on, it is.
The screenshot is more important for AMD cards, where the score box can show tessellation Extreme, while in reality it might be completely disabled in the driver.

But the screenshot is in the basic rules, & is required for the rankings. pressing F12 saves a screen in the C:\users\yourname\heaven\screenshots folder


----------



## Dreamxtreme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> With an nvidia card when it says tessellation is on, it is.
> The screenshot is more important for AMD cards, where the score box can show tessellation Extreme, while in reality it might be completely disabled in the driver.
> 
> But the screenshot is in the basic rules, & is required for the rankings. pressing F12 saves a screen in the C:\users\yourname\heaven\screenshots folder


Well im never complaining about rules again


----------



## renji1337

How do i fix this -_-


----------



## Dreamxtreme

reinstalled?


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *renji1337*
> 
> How do i fix this -_-


exclude it in your antivirus did same thing to me with bitdfender somthing in it causes it to get flagged.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Anyone else notice how much more this benchmark seemly puts on your GPU than other games or programs? I'm completely stable in all my games and yet heaven4 crashes and I have to bump the core down 24MHz in order to get it to pass....
It definitely seems like an optimized benchmark, so much so that it loads the GPU more than any other thing I can throw at it....


----------



## JuliusCivilis

*JuliusCivilis --- i5 3570K / 4.2 GHz ---- 2x 6970 , 880/ 1375 ---- 38.9 FPS ---- 979*



My GPU's are getting old, lol.


----------



## Dreamxtreme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> Anyone else notice how much more this benchmark seemly puts on your GPU than other games or programs? I'm completely stable in all my games and yet heaven4 crashes and I have to bump the core down 24MHz in order to get it to pass....
> It definitely seems like an optimized benchmark, so much so that it loads the GPU more than any other thing I can throw at it....


Yea it really does. Everything else is fine on my 40% overclock but this i had to really play before the driver crashed


----------



## stahlhart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dreamxtreme*
> 
> Yea it really does. Everything else is fine on my 40% overclock but this i had to really play before the driver crashed


Same here -- last night was the first time I ever crashed on a Heaven run, even though I tend to play it safe and not push things too hard. Was happening both with 313.95 and 313.96, TDR to desktop after a lockup of several seconds. Only had to roll memory back a little and add some additional air circulation in the GPU area, though.

I might try a 5GHz suicide run to see if the upper 1800s scores are a GPU limitation.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Actually taking a look at my clocks, before I was completely stable in Heaven3.0 @ 1280MHz Core, +700Memory, in Heaven4.0 I can only get stable @ 1250Mhz core and still +700Memory. I find it odd, BF3, Metro2033, FC3, Crysis3, Crysis2; all those games were stable @ 1280MHz core until heaven4.0 came out and now its not stable....I wonder if its an actual driver issue. For my PC, when it "crashes" it will just stop responding, windows doesn't notify me that my driver actually crashed and was recovered successfully, but the screen will just go back to desktop and when I pull up the program in task manager, it will say its not responding...

After that being said, I wonder if there's something to do with the actual Nvidia drivers not being correctly optimized for the 4.0 benchmark yet....little suspicious, because my driver doesn't crash like it normally does if its unstable... Wonder if anyone else gets that too?

So far I've been able to squeak out 39.2FPS or a score of like 990 or something close to that effect. I'm at work so I cant get the SS up... Not bad, but surprise the huge difference between this 4.0 compared to the 3.0, unigine really stepped up their game as to creating a monster of a benchmark....


----------



## CDMAN

updated


----------



## kpforce1

I've had to lower clocks down for pretty much everything since I started using the 310.96 drivers, not just for Heaven.







One card I could run up to 1375 and the other to 1295 or so.... now I have to run them at 1240/1250. Sucks. Even had to drop my memory clocks down from +560 to +520-530ish.


----------



## tsm106

^^It wasn't the gpus for me, instead it was my cpu overclock.

tsm106 --- 3930K / 5.0GHz ---- 7970 crossfire, 1345 / 1830 ---- 101.7 ---- 2562


----------



## Xotic

Xotic --- 3930k / 5ghz ---- GTX690 QuadSLI, +115/ +600 ----135.2 ---- 3406


There we go 1080p this time with ultra settings


----------



## rtflol

rtflol --- 980x/3.4GHz ---- GTX 680 x3, 1254 / 3519 ---- 98.8 ---- 2489


----------



## JuliusCivilis

*JuliusCivilis --- i5 3570K / 4.2 GHz ---- 2x 6970 , 950/1450 ---- 40.6 FPS ---- 979*



This is my second run, im already in the list but I OC'ed my GPU's. 2 more frames now.


----------



## Gabkicks

Gabkicks --- Intel Core i7 920 @ 3.8 GHz ---- Gigabyte GTX 670 @ 1267 MHz / 1728 MHz ---- 37.2 FPS ---- 937


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

*Majin SSJ Eric --- Intel Core i7 3960X @ 4.8 GHz ---- 2 x 7970 @ 1253 MHz / 1754 MHz ---- 84.7 FPS ---- 2134*


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> *Majin SSJ Eric --- Intel Core i7 3960X @ 4.8 GHz ---- 2 x 7970 @ 1253 MHz / 1754 MHz ---- 84.7 FPS ---- 2134*


I'll wait for a fix and crush you all







(Except tsm106 obviously with his magical GPUs )

*@Majin SSJ Eric* I'm pretty sure you are also not at max capacity. Just a tip, Titan is very overhyped, like Nvidia wish it to be. I suggest we all wait for benchmarks . I'm honestly thinking of skipping next generation (But there is this angel on my right shoulder speaking. What the devil on the other shoulder is saying can't be said, its censored.







)


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

If I can't find any Titans I may just go for two more 7970's and then it'll be on!


----------



## vhco

*vhco --- Intel i7 [email protected] Ghz --- GTX 670 [email protected]/7006Mhz --- 73.6 --- 1855*


----------



## MotoX62

does anyone how accurate is the gpu clock in the heaven 4.0? my gpu clock in it shows 1365 and my memory is 3803, while precision is 100 mhz lower for the gpu clock, and memory is the same for both of them.


----------



## fewness

fewness --- Intel i7 [email protected] Ghz --- GTX 680 S[email protected]/1750Mhz --- 79.9 --- 2014



3DMark works with much higher overclock speed, this one just keeps crashing my VGA driver...


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MotoX62*
> 
> does anyone how accurate is the gpu clock in the heaven 4.0? my gpu clock in it shows 1365 and my memory is 3803, while precision is 100 mhz lower for the gpu clock, and memory is the same for both of them.


It's pretty accurate. With Kepler boost, what you input isn't always what it is running at at any one time. Boost can push the card higher.


----------



## leoxtxt

leoxtxt --- I7-2700K @ 5Ghz HT --- 7970 @ 1270/1700 --- 42.5 --- 1071



http://imgur.com/gvQ6ve0


----------



## rtflol

rtflol --- 980x/4.4GHz ---- GTX 680 x3, 1254 / 3519 ---- 104.3 ---- 2628


----------



## CDMAN

updated


----------



## xorbe

I'm not going to bother officially placing with a boring setup, but my [email protected] 680 system got 37.5 fps / 945 score with 1920x1080 / ultra / extreme / 8x, and screenshots mean *nothing*. I could 'shop screenshots from 2 runs together in about 5 seconds ...


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

That's great and there's nothing stopping you from doing that except that it would make you a massive loser. We're basically working on the honor system here guys. Obviously there are ways to cheat but hopefully people will just follow the rules and be honest...


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> That's great and there's nothing stopping you from doing that except that it would make you a massive loser. We're basically working on the honor system here guys. Obviously there are ways to cheat but hopefully people will just follow the rules and be honest...


I seem to recall ppl being banned for it, something about the tos is involved. Someone correct me if I'm wrong...


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Probably should be as well but there's nothing really stopping anybody from doing it except their own personal honor. I for one would be ashamed to cheat in something so meaningless as a forum benchmarking thread...


----------



## Koniakki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xorbe*
> 
> I'm not going to bother officially placing with a boring setup, but my [email protected] 680 system got 37.5 fps / 945 score with 1920x1080 / ultra / extreme / 8x, and screenshots mean *nothing*. I could 'shop screenshots from 2 runs together in about 5 seconds ...


5 seconds.. Yeah Picasso.. Keep it real..









Btw guys, the thing with the clocks is really annoying. I game at 1241-1254MHz and finished almost all my benches at that clocks too.
But H4 crashes even at 1215MHz. And to be sure I did a Heaven 3.0 run at *1228MHz* @ 19x10 8xAA extreme and got 54FPS.

*Koniakki --- Intel Core i7 2600 @ 4.2 GHz ---- GTX 680 @ 1202 MHz / 1790 MHz ---- 40.3 FPS ---- 1016*


----------



## josephimports

josephimports --- i7 3770K / 5.0GHz ---- MSI Lightning 7970, 1270 / Stock / 1800---- 43.7 ---- 1101


----------



## King4x4

King4x4 - i7 [email protected] - [email protected] Core/1500mhz Memory - 145.5 -- 3665



QUADFIRE is working if you set it as 1x1 Optimized OOOH YAAAAH!


----------



## tsm106

^^Nice work King. Now do one at 1050 for the scoring.


----------



## m3t4lh34d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> ^^Nice work King. Now do one at 1050 for the scoring.


I believe it was agreed that the 4.0 results would be 1080p


----------



## King4x4

Hence why I did it on 1080


----------



## King4x4

Hence why I did it on 1080


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Yup its 1080p now as it should be.


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m3t4lh34d*
> 
> I believe it was agreed that the 4.0 results would be 1080p


Whoops, my mistake. Now per the profile, thanks King.

tsm106 --- 3930K / 5.1GHz ---- 7970 Quadfire, 1330 / 1815 ---- 169.8 ---- 4276


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I'm so jealous of TSM. His 7970's are bauss! How the hell do you get 4 that can do over 1300Mhz and I can't even get one!?!


----------



## King4x4

Its a shame that I am leaving the AMD band tomorrow. .. can't stand the poor eyefinity support so going green.


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *King4x4*
> 
> Its a shame that I am leaving the AMD band tomorrow. .. can't stand the poor eyefinity support so going green.


Hmm good luck to you. Surround/Eyefinity support is the same as far as games are concerned, they are agnostic to which platform you are using. If you're meaning driver support that's a different topic and your concerns are surely valid there.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> I'm so jealous of TSM. His 7970's are bauss! How the hell do you get 4 that can do over 1300Mhz and I can't even get one!?!


maybe you are going too soft on yours?


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> I'm so jealous of TSM. His 7970's are bauss! How the hell do you get 4 that can do over 1300Mhz and I can't even get one!?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maybe you are going too soft on yours?
Click to expand...

Well, I am always on the look out for a more golden card.


----------



## donrapello

Awesome scores you guys have









Here's mine..

DonRapello --- 2500k / 4.7GHz ---- GTX 680 SLI, 1241 / 3402 ---- 76.4 ---- 1924



Wonder why my gpu2 fluctuates core speed even down to 1135 sometimes. Gpu usage stays at 97-98% when it does, but it goes like 1215/1202/1241/1150/117x/1241/1135..

Both are bios modded to 1202 on both gpus.

So far I haven't got stable run with 1254MHz with 4.0. That's what i use for gaming all the time. BF3 everyday


----------



## Hillguy

Hi all , i am having a problem with getting the saved screenshots. They are being saved in a .tga format ?? Is there anywhere to change the setting ? Or can anyone suggest a solution ?? I have already removed and reinstalled the benchmark but , same thing ... no joy









I also tried to rename the file type but that is kaput too


----------



## tsm106

Use paint.net


----------



## Hillguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> Use paint.net


Thanks tsm106


----------



## lilchronic

just thought id show every1 this new benchmark its pretty nice ( well i think its new)








http://www.guru3d.com/files_details/unigine_valley_benchmark_download.html
a lil off on the boost clock though? wish it was 1424mhz


----------



## Kwatsup

My first run of Heaven 4.0 .... GPU's stock.... not overclocked as usual.... will do more runs after I tune my system !!!


----------



## m3t4lh34d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> Well, I am always on the look out for a more golden card.


lol, thats why I have 7 of them with 3 waterblocked lightnings but I've yet to run yet since I didnt feel like adding another radiator to handle the load and not to mention ordering another block for the 4th card. With all the talks of Titan it's hard to make any investment in that direction, which would only cause me to hold onto the AMD cards even longer. One of my lightnings will do 1343 stable in unigine 3.0, but idk about 4.0, and really... single card benchmarks don't hold any weight here, so I would need to buy/sell each of the lightnings or go for LN2 mode to take a swing at 1st place. I'm happy with where I'm at with my old Quad 680 setup, even though it was on the debut drivers right after they came out and I'm sure there would be a minimum of a 500 point gain with the new drivers judging by how the 690 SLI guys are performing and beating my old score.

Props to all of you for spending the time to tweak. I'll definitely be back in the running as soon as I can get my hands on 3 or 4 Titans @ w/e cost. At least then I might be 1st place for a few days rofl.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Might be tough to find 2 Titans, let alone 4...


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Might be tough to find 2 Titans, let alone 4...


If by miracle the Titans ='d the hype, it would be cpu bottleneck'd hard on all cpus.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Agreed. I'd be more than happy with two.


----------



## ElectroGeek007

This newest version of Heaven really crushes my poor little 5870's...







Hmm, time for an upgrade.









ElectroGeek007 --- FX-8320 @ 4.8 GHz ---- 2x Radeon 5870 ; 850 / 1250 ---- 28.0 ---- 707


----------



## acalqwe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElectroGeek007*
> 
> This newest version of Heaven really crushes my poor little 5870's...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm, time for an upgrade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .....


Same here









acalqwe --- i7 920 @ 3.8 GHz ---- 2x Radeon 5870 ; 850 / 1200 ---- 28.3 ---- 713


----------



## m3t4lh34d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> If by miracle the Titans ='d the hype, it would be cpu bottleneck'd hard on all cpus.


Except in this benchmark. A decent 3930K OC'd should be able to make use of 3 or 4 Titans in this GPU intensive bench


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElectroGeek007*
> 
> This newest version of Heaven really crushes my poor little 5870's...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm, time for an upgrade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ElectroGeek007 --- FX-8320 @ 4.8 GHz ---- 2x Radeon 5870 ; 850 / 1250 ---- 28.0 ---- 707


xfire might not be working. my 6870 highest fps scores is 22 but my score is 927. that is a single card.


----------



## ElectroGeek007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ElectroGeek007*
> 
> This newest version of Heaven really crushes my poor little 5870's...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm, time for an upgrade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ElectroGeek007 --- FX-8320 @ 4.8 GHz ---- 2x Radeon 5870 ; 850 / 1250 ---- 28.0 ---- 707
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xfire might not be working. my 6870 highest fps scores is 22 but my score is 927. that is a single card.
Click to expand...

Unfortunately, that is with CFX working, since I did a run before I got it working and got 13 fps on the benchmark.







I think the main thing that is slowing the 5870's down is their poor tesselation performance, and possibly the lack of VRAM.


----------



## th3illusiveman

i was going to post my results in here but MSI afterburner wouldn't save the screenshot and i was foolish enough to close the app without saving the URL.

Anyways, it was not impressive. I had the GPU running at 1300Mhz but there were obvious issues because my score was still ~40.6 FPS and ~1050 score which is way too low for that high an OC.. VRMs were 100c core was 50c that's why i don't want to run it again and take a proper screen.


----------



## JuliusCivilis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *th3illusiveman*
> 
> i was going to post my results in here but MSI afterburner wouldn't save the screenshot and i was foolish enough to close the app without saving the URL.
> 
> Anyways, it was not impressive. I had the GPU running at 1300Mhz but there were obvious issues because my score was still ~40.6 FPS and ~1050 score which is way too low for that high an OC.. VRMs were 100c core was 50c that's why i don't want to run it again and take a proper screen.


I got the same score with 2 OCed 6970's so its not THAT bad.


----------



## th3illusiveman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JuliusCivilis*
> 
> I got the same score with 2 OCed 6970's so its not THAT bad.


It's not good enough lol... and something is wrong because a dude got 2 more FPS with 30Mhz lower OC. granted his i7/i5 was clocked to 5Ghz and his 7970 memory was at 1800 (mine is at 1500) and was running in his PCIE x16 slot (my 7970 is in the x8) so maybe that's why.


----------



## Carlitos714

Carlitos714 --- i7-920 @ 4.4 Ghz ---- EVGA GTX 480's SLI, 890/2240 ----52.9 ---- 1331


----------



## fewness

fewness --- i7 3930k @ 5 GHz ---- GTX680 3xSLI @ 1270/1750 ---- 115.3 ---- 2904

This one I got 44% increase comparing to 2xSLI "79.9 ---- 2014"


----------



## billythekid2012

hi guys I know its f12 to take a screen shot
but I cant open the screen shot after its a tga file


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I been using Quicktime Photo Viewer


----------



## tsm106

Yall should add the Valley and Heaven screenshots folder to your Pictures library too for quicker access.


----------



## homestyle

homestyle --- 3570k @ 4.4 ---- 7950, 1230 / 1775 --- 41.2 --- 1038


----------



## Hillguy

My best run so far









Hillguy --- Intel 3960x @ 4.8 Ghz --- 3 x GTX 580 @ 975 / 1950 / 2305 ---- 96.9 ---- 2442


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Take some Fermi love Hillguy! That score beats my 7970's!


----------



## Navaris92

Hey guys why so weak? Can anybody help?









http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/803/beztytuusod.png/


----------



## lilchronic

aww chit im still in top 30 with 1x 670 FTW lol well on the leader boards that is


----------



## stahlhart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Navaris92*
> 
> Hey guys why so weak? Can anybody help?


For starters, you can, by providing a build signature in your profile so that other members here can have a better understanding of what you're working with.

My initial guess, from the results, is that you're running your CPU and midrange GPU at default speeds, but it's difficult to compare the score to others without knowing more about your setup. Note that submissions in this thread are specifically requested to include the clocks that the CPU, GPU and memory are at.

Welcome to the forums, by the way.


----------



## eXXon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stahlhart*
> 
> For starters, you can, by providing a build signature in your profile so that other members here can have a better understanding of what you're working with.
> 
> My initial guess, from the results, is that you're running your CPU and midrange GPU at default speeds, but it's difficult to compare the score to others without knowing more about your setup. Note that submissions in this thread are specifically requested to include the clocks that the CPU, GPU and memory are at.
> 
> Welcome to the forums, by the way.


Might help him more if you provided the guide thread:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1258253/how-to-put-your-rig-in-your-sig

I couldn't figure it out without it









Welcome to OCN Navaris92


----------



## Jayek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Navaris92*
> 
> Hey guys why so weak? Can anybody help?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/803/beztytuusod.png/


The 192-bit bus on the 660 is crippled by the 8x MSAA.

OC your ram and core on the video card.


----------



## Navaris92

Ok thanks guys for welcome







I updated my rig much as possible ( I will try find name of my hard drive too). My CPU and midrange GPU are at default speeds - is true but still I thought I'll have more fps and points. My gtx 660 was destroyed (its cuz 192bit ?) .. Any suggestion how can I improve this? Im new to OC so any help will be appreciated


----------



## Koniakki

Updated Score:

*Koniakki --- Intel Core i7 2600 @ 4.2 GHz ---- GTX 680 @ 1235 MHz / 1790 MHz ---- 40.9 FPS ---- 1029*


----------



## M1sT3rM4n




----------



## King4x4

King4x4 - [email protected]@1.7v FORGIVE ME - [email protected]@1.2v 1500mhz ram - 148.1 - 3730



Just before I split the cards to different owners.


----------



## joesaiditstrue

joesaiditstrue --- 2600k / 4.7Ghz ---- 7970 CFX, 1200 / 1775 ---- 77.9 ---- 1961


----------



## grifers

Grifers --- 2600k @ 4.8Ghz ---- 7970 CFX, 1050/ 1750 ---- 74.1 ---- 1866



13.2 Beta 6 drivers


----------



## ASUSfreak

ASUSfreak --- 2600K / 4.6GHz ---- GTX 470 SLI, 800 / 1600 / 2000 ---- 42.3 ---- 1065



Weird??? I had another try with stock settings, but it vanished??? And when I search this thread on my Nickname, it shows the 3.0 scores???
Never mind, it was in the Valley Benchmark I posted it









Anyway


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *King4x4*
> 
> King4x4 - [email protected]@1.7v FORGIVE ME - [email protected]@1.2v 1500mhz ram - 148.1 - 3730
> 
> 
> 
> Just before I split the cards to different owners.


i guess we will never know what you and what used to be your cards can do with beta 6.


----------



## psikeiro

psikeiro --- [email protected] 4.625 ---- Gigabyte Windforce 7950 x2 @1225/1630 ---- 78.5 ---- 1977


----------



## Red1776

red1776 --- FX 8350 / 5009 MHz---- 4 x HD 7970, 1125MHz / / 1575MHz ---- 141.9---- 3573


----------



## sena

sena --- i5 3570K / 4700 MHz---- 2 x HD 7950, 1155MHz / / 1700MHz ---- 76.5---- 1928


MSI 7950 can easily go over 1200 MHz, but sadly sapphire one cant.


----------



## ozrek

Ozrek --- i7 3930K / 4600 MHz---- 690 GTX Quad SLI, 1015 / / 1752 ---- 123.0---- 3099


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> red1776 --- FX 8350 / 5009 MHz---- 4 x HD 7970, 1125MHz / / 1575MHz ---- 141.9---- 3573
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


This should settle the cpu scaling question from before. I also clocked my cpu at 4.8 to give ya a head start. Btw, your blocks looks sweet, full parallel? I might disable two cores to see what a 3820 would do.



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







tsm106 --- 3930K / 5.1GHz ---- 7970 Quadfire, 1335 / 1815 ---- 192.3 ---- 4843


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Do I take a screenshot using F12? Also why are the files in .tga format?

Am I looking at the wrong folder for Heaven? I saw the screenshot folder for heaven but like I said all the files in there are .tga...


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> red1776 --- FX 8350 / 5009 MHz---- 4 x HD 7970, 1125MHz / / 1575MHz ---- 141.9---- 3573
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This should settle the cpu scaling question from before. I also clocked my cpu at 4.8 to give ya a head start. Btw, your blocks looks sweet, full parallel? I might disable two cores to see what a 3820 would do.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tsm106 --- 3930K / 5.1GHz ---- 7970 Quadfire, 1335 / 1815 ---- 192.3 ---- 4843
Click to expand...

I think it will when there is a working profile. I ran this with 13.1 1 x 1 optimized and it's still a bit wonky. ( some are getting between 50% to 90% with 1 x 1 optimized) I just loaded up 13.2 B6 we'll see how that goes.
What I meant was that I wanted to run parallel cooling vs serial if I could get sufficient flow. So far, so good ( not leaving air in the blocks) with 2 x VPP-655 pumps with another on hand. 28c/43c idle load.
As fr as a head start? I don't anticipate ever catching your score, for one my cards are 1250 MHz
But look. when I get drivers and AB and CCC to play together nice (have not since installing latest AB. I will give it my best shot....and then reserve a post for you to gloat








BTW, how many cards did you have to try out to find four 1330MHz + I would like to find a 'golden quartet' .


----------



## tsm106

It took a few tries. I sold the ones I didn't want and kept the gold ones. When I come across a good one, I'll swap it in and sell the old one. The last one I sold was an xfx, it did 1300/1780 or so. The buyer said he didn't care cuz he doesn't overclock lol. I was hoping someone who would put it to use would buy it but that never happened.

Btw, don't bench with AB it sucks. Use the trixx in my sig thread. And don;t forget to scroll down.

Quote:


> Do I take a screenshot using F12? Also why are the files in .tga format?
> 
> Am I looking at the wrong folder for Heaven? I saw the screenshot folder for heaven but like I said all the files in there are .tga...tongue.gif


Read the Valley bench OP. Then install pain.net. And add the valley and heaven ss folders to your pictures library man.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> It took a few tries. I sold the ones I didn't want and kept the gold ones. When I come across a good one, I'll swap it in and sell the old one. The last one I sold was an xfx, it did 1300/1780 or so. The buyer said he didn't care cuz he doesn't overclock lol. I was hoping someone who would put it to use would buy it but that never happened.
> 
> Btw, don't bench with AB it sucks. Use the trixx in my sig thread. And don;t forget to scroll down.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Do I take a screenshot using F12? Also why are the files in .tga format?
> 
> Am I looking at the wrong folder for Heaven? I saw the screenshot folder for heaven but like I said all the files in there are .tga...tongue.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Read the Valley bench OP. Then install pain.net. And add the valley and heaven ss folders to your pictures library man.
Click to expand...

I would have taken it off your hands (the 1300 XFX)
BTW what profile s are you using for this? the 1 x 1 is kind of a crapshoot, using Radeon Pro?


----------



## tsm106

I'm using 1x1 right now too. I don't use radeon pro. In games I will try to balance my gpu clocks with cpu, so I'll lower gpu clocks till I get even throughput from cpu to gpu. BF3 is a good tool with its cpu/gpu overlay to balance the clocks with.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> I'm using 1x1 right now too. I don't use radeon pro. In games I will try to balance my gpu clocks with cpu, so I'll lower gpu clocks till I get even throughput from cpu to gpu. BF3 is a good tool with its cpu/gpu overlay to balance the clocks with.


I will try that , thanks. KaRLiTos is getting screwed by the 1 x 1 I think. He should be zipping past me, but I think he is stuck @ 50% by the 1 x 1 optimized profile if I understood him correctly.


----------



## kevindd992002

Is it expected to have a lower score in Heaven 4.0 compared to what you got in Heaven 3.0?


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> I will try that , thanks. KaRLiTos is getting screwed by the 1 x 1 I think. He should be zipping past me, but I think he is stuck @ 50% by the 1 x 1 optimized profile if I understood him correctly.


Hey man. Yes I know about the optimize 1x1, I even mention it to you *here* . I just didn't have time to bench very much this week.


----------



## Sleeper_System

Here's mine.

Sleeper_System --- Intel Core i5 3570K / 3.4Ghz ---- EVGA GTX 660 SC, 850 / 1407 / 2047 ---- 25.4 ---- 640


----------



## psikeiro

psikeiro --- [email protected] 4.625 ---- Gigabyte Windforce 7950 x2 @1235/1640 ---- 80.2 ---- 2019


----------



## Farmacist

Farmacist--- Intel Core i7 [email protected] 4.3 GHz ---- GTX 680 @ 1150 MHz / 3906 MHz ---- 47.8 FPS ---- 1205


----------



## psikeiro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farmacist*
> 
> Farmacist--- Intel Core i7 [email protected] 4.3 GHz ---- GTX 680 @ 1150 MHz / 3906 MHz ---- 47.8 FPS ---- 1205


what is your max Kepler boost clock?


----------



## Farmacist

How do I find that out? Sorry if that's a noobish question.







Here's a new screenshot with GPU -Z running.


----------



## Ryld Baenre

Looks like your boost clock is 1189. That's what you want to throw in your score.

The boost clock is the highest core frequency the card will ramp up to when under load. Looks like you have an offset of +130 MHz so your natural boost clock is lower than the max core clock in GPU-Z.


----------



## 2advanced

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farmacist*
> 
> How do I find that out? Sorry if that's a noobish question.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a new screenshot with GPU -Z running.


You have to run it at 1920x1080 resolution for it to count. Anyway you can hook it up to TV with 1080 resolution?


----------



## 2advanced

2advanced --- FX-8350 / 5.2GHz ---- HD-7970, 1310MHz / - / 1700MHz ---- 43.6 FPS ---- 1098


----------



## TheSurroundGamr

Unigine Heaven Benchmark 4.0 - Nvidia Surround - GTX 480 SLI:


----------



## LostKauz

Asus HD7950 900/1250 hits around 60c not sure if i can overclock this card more im using the gputweak software btw. any input?


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostKauz*
> 
> Asus HD7950 900/1250 hits around 60c not sure if i can overclock this card more im using the gputweak software btw. any input?


7950s have a threshold of around 100*C so hitting 60*C is nothing. I've had my card hitting 71*C full gaming for hours and hours and the card is completely fine! You can still push that card to OC higher easy!


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Is it expected to have a lower score in Heaven 4.0 compared to what you got in Heaven 3.0?


Yes, 4.0 pushes the card harder compared to 3.0. that's why you get lower scores with the same settings.


----------



## Vade

Vade --- I5 [email protected] MHz --- 3 x GTX [email protected] & mem clock offset +459MHz --- 98.5/2481


----------



## psikeiro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vade*
> 
> 
> 
> Vade --- I5 [email protected] MHz --- 3 x GTX [email protected] & mem clock offset +459MHz --- 98.5/2481


what are actual max boost clocks?


----------



## rdr09

rdr09 --- i7 [email protected] 4.5 Ghz ---- 7950 ; 1230 / 1750 ---- 41 ---- 1033


----------



## Vade

@ Psikeiro --- Precision X reads about 1085 and I had the cards synced rather than individually tested and maxed. I also had a +17 boost to the core clock I forgot to include and I’m not sure just how much that may have added to the max boost.


----------



## 2advanced

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostKauz*
> 
> Asus HD7950 900/1250 hits around 60c not sure if i can overclock this card more im using the gputweak software btw. any input?


I think theres definitely more in that 7950. Set your fans to 100% for the moment, and set your sights on 1200/1600. Does that tweak utility offer voltage control?


----------



## mxthunder

mxthunder --- i5 2500k / 4800 MHz---- 2 x gtx580, 1000MHz / / 2020MHz ---- 66.2---- 1668


----------



## mxthunder

mxthunder --- i5 2500k / 4800 MHz---- 2 x gtx580, 1000MHz / / 2020MHz ---- 66.2 --- 1668


----------



## RX7-2nr

i7 920 at 4200
HD7950 at 1100/1575 1.12v

I know I could get this card quite a bit higher but unlocking unofficial overclocking mode in Afterburner was giving me strange flickers so I got rid of it.


----------



## LostKauz

Here is mine with a new overclock. ASUS DCII 7950 1000/1375 hits 66c in the test.


----------



## psikeiro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostKauz*
> 
> Here is mine with a new overclock. ASUS DCII 7950 1000/1375 hits 66c in the test.


come on, you can do much better


----------



## blackRott9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RX7-2nr*
> 
> I know I could get this card quite a bit higher but unlocking unofficial overclocking mode in Afterburner was giving me strange flickers so I got rid of it.


Try Trixx 4.4.0b-MOD

http://www.overclock.net/t/1265543/the-amd-how-to-thread#post_17399313


----------



## LostKauz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psikeiro*
> 
> come on, you can do much better


help me out? im not sure about this gpu tweak utility its fairly simple which is good since im not too framiliar with all this overclocking stuff but its rather fun.. just played some MP crysis 3 with this new overclock and getting much better fps. avg of 50ish max 80


----------



## LostKauz

Ok so.. I bumped it to 1100/ 1500 and set my own fan speeds now when I ran it I got a score of about 600 I set it back down to 1000/1375 and got around 580... somethings not right.. think I screwed up my card. I was getting 800s

Sent from my SCH-R950 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LostKauz

Reran it at 1100/ 1500 and it crashed at scene 8. Kicks out to the desk top and wont let me click anything until I launch task mngr and kill unigine.. once task mngr is open I can click stuff... very odd im wondering if its under volted for the speeds.

Sent from my SCH-R950 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## thorian88

2x 7970 @ 1175/1600 mild oc' - Will try higher soon


----------



## thorian88

13 Dreamxtreme i5 3570 GTX 660 Tri-Sli 81.6 2057

I don't believe this.


----------



## kpforce1

Where are the Titan scores







?


----------



## fewness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpforce1*
> 
> Where are the Titan scores
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?


if you check 3DMark website Hall of Fame Top20 list, there are several in 1XGPU category already, but not in multi GPU category.

...I think posted in the wrong thread


----------



## kpforce1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fewness*
> 
> if you check 3DMark website Hall of Fame Top20 list, there are several in 1XGPU category already, but not in multi GPU category.
> 
> ...I think posted in the wrong thread


I was looking for Titan comparisons for this thread specifically







I saw a few on the Official Valley 1.0 Bench thread


----------



## CDMAN

Thread Updated. Added a quick titan sli run on my lunch break. Better pic's when I get back home.


----------



## KaRLiToS

NICE









That was stock?


----------



## agussio

agussio --- 3770K / 4.2 GHz ---- Gigabyte HD7950 CFX, 1150 / / 1500 ---- 80.3 ---- 2023

Score doesn't count because of my old monitor @ 1680 x 1050. But this is my personal best and I'm happy to finally beat 2000 points.


----------



## m3t4lh34d

I'll have a Tri-SLI score up Friday, and 2 more Titans coming in the following week, of which the best 4 OC'ers will be selected and cranked to the max. Wave goodbye to the #1 spot TSM


----------



## CDMAN

Thread updated


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m3t4lh34d*
> 
> I'll have a Tri-SLI score up Friday, and 2 more Titans coming in the following week, of which the best 4 OC'ers will be selected and cranked to the max. Wave goodbye to the #1 spot TSM


Wow, you bough 5 for binning? Talk about bringing out the big guns lol. However Nvidia scaling doesn't look great even though the firepower is there. I can't wait for your runs. When is your eta?


----------



## owikh84

owikh84 --- 3770K @ 5.0 GHz ---- 7970 TriFire 7970 @ 1275/1650 ---- 83.9 FPS ---- 2114


----------



## psikeiro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *owikh84*
> 
> owikh84 --- 3770K @ 5.0 GHz ---- 7970 TriFire 7970 @ 1275/1650 ---- 83.9 FPS ---- 2114


that's really low


----------



## CDMAN

Thread updated. owikh84, you need to hit F12 and get a screen shot if you want to be added.


----------



## psikeiro

psikeiro --- [email protected] ---- 2x Gigabyte Windforce 7950 @ 1255/1665---- 81.1 ---- 2042


----------



## HyperMatrix

HyperMatrix --- [email protected] ---- Tri-Sli GTX Titan @ 1086/3575---- 151.4 ---- 3814


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HyperMatrix*
> 
> HyperMatrix --- [email protected] ---- Tri-Sli GTX Titan @ 1086/3575---- 151.4 ---- 3814


!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## m3t4lh34d

M3T4LH34D --- [email protected] ---- Tri-Sli GTX Titan @ 1357/3004 --- 160.8 ---- 3814


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m3t4lh34d*
> 
> M3T4LH34D --- [email protected] ---- Tri-Sli GTX Titan @ 1357/3004 --- 160.8 ---- 3814


Have you tried Quad-SLI yet?


----------



## fewness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m3t4lh34d*
> 
> M3T4LH34D --- [email protected] ---- Tri-Sli GTX Titan @ 1357/3004 --- 160.8 ---- 3814












May I know your Titan's brand? BIOS? overclocking software? cooling method?...


----------



## Tideman

*** is up with the minimum fps in 4.0!? Got like 8.7fps min with SLI 680's.


----------



## Janac

Janac --- Intel Core i5 3570K @ 3,4GHz ---- Powercolor Myst PCS+ 7870 (Tahiti LE), @ 1200MHz / 1693 ---- 34.9 ---- 880


----------



## dph314

Dumb question, I know....where does Heaven 4.0 save screenshots to? Can't find the directory


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> Dumb question, I know....where does Heaven 4.0 save screenshots to? Can't find the directory


C:\Users\KaRLiToS\Heaven\screenshots

(KaRLiToS = your user name







)


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> Dumb question, I know....where does Heaven 4.0 save screenshots to? Can't find the directory
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C:\Users\KaRLiToS\Heaven\screenshots
> 
> (KaRLiToS = your user name
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
Click to expand...

Ah. Thanks. I looked there before and it only had Heaven 3.0 .jpg's. Didn't realize the .tga file was the pic I took in 4.0. 4.0 doesn't save as a jpg file as well?


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> Ah. Thanks. I looked there before and it only had Heaven 3.0 .jpg's. Didn't realize the .tga file was the pic I took in 4.0. 4.0 doesn't save as a jpg file as well?


I just tested it and it took .tga picture on my system too


----------



## ritetek

Sig rig (but with two Titans)


----------



## dph314

Well, here's my first .tga, I think I made the list







-

*dph314 --- Intel Core i7 3930k @ 5GHz ---- GTX Titan SLI @ ~1163mhz ---- 121.2 ---- 3054*


----------



## ritetek

ritetek --- Intel Core i7 3930k @ 4.84GHz ---- GTX Titan SLI @ ~1043mhz ---- 120.3 ---- 3029


----------



## damstr

damstr --- i7 930 / 4.2Ghz ---- SLI GTX Titans, 1124 / Stock / 3100 ---- 112.3 ---- 2828


----------



## CDMAN

Updated


----------



## m3t4lh34d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Have you tried Quad-SLI yet?


For some reason my old Quad Bridge isn't working correctly and I'm only seeing 2 cards. I ordered a new bridge from EVGA, but if one of my Titan's sell before it gets here, I'm just going to let it go unless I have time for a quick bench. I've got some pretty serious stuff going on right now and as we all know during those times, our hobbies become a distant memory.

Good luck guys. Evga doesn't have an option for overnight or anything faster than USPS so I'm going to have to wait for the bridge, and I'll probably wait to put up any of my Titan's for sale until the bridge arrives and I get some benches done. I kinda got blindsided by all this after I had already ordered 5 Titans, lol.

But as most of you know, 4 Titans in ANY rig is overkill beyond imagination, at least until 2014 or 2015 when 4K is commonplace and affordable, and the Next Gen systems are actually pushing our rigs at single monitor resolutions.

Hopefully I can get the 4th card to a good clock and hold the top 3 or top 5 until the next batch of cards comes out


----------



## KaRLiToS

.


----------



## TechSilver13

TechSilver13 --- 2600K / 4.7ghz ---- SLI 680 Lightning, Core 1345/1307 / Memory 1750/1700 ---- 78.9 ---- 1987

00008.jpg 285k .jpg file


----------



## psikeiro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TechSilver13*
> 
> TechSilver13 --- 2600K / 4.7ghz ---- SLI 680 Lightning, Core 1345/1307 / Memory 1750/1700 ---- 78.9 ---- 1987
> 
> 00008.jpg 285k .jpg file


Same thing as in the other thread: "why are gtx690, gtx680 and gtx670 so unoptimized for this? I shouldn't be able to beat your scores with a 2x 7950 setup."


----------



## TechSilver13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psikeiro*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TechSilver13*
> 
> TechSilver13 --- 2600K / 4.7ghz ---- SLI 680 Lightning, Core 1345/1307 / Memory 1750/1700 ---- 78.9 ---- 1987
> 
> 00008.jpg 285k .jpg file
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same thing as in the other thread: "why are gtx690, gtx680 and gtx670 so unoptimized for this? I shouldn't be able to beat your scores with a 2x 7950 setup."
Click to expand...

My feelings aren't hurt.

Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TechSilver13

I went for the cool factor with the sweet backplate. How's your setup on Crysis 3? Just curious...good run too.

Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## psikeiro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TechSilver13*
> 
> My feelings aren't hurt.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk 2


Wasn't trying to hurt your feelings at all, just wondering.

Here's Crysis 3 completely maxxed out

http://www.overclock.net/t/591413/official-ati-amd-eyefinity-club/2640#post_19333043


----------



## Riva 3D




----------



## Mr357

Mr357 --- i7 2700K / 4.8GHz ---- Radeon HD 6850 Crossfire, 900MHz / Unknown / 1200MHz ---- 29.6 ---- 745



EDIT - Whoops, I'll return later with a valid screenshot


----------



## CDMAN

UPDATED


----------



## Chunin

Chunin--- i5 3570K / 4.2GHz ---- Gigabyte GTX 670, 1254 / 1625 ---- 41.4 ---- 1043

I tried to take a screen but for whatever reason when i print screen it always turns out as black screen so heres the pic of saved score.


----------



## Vade

Vade - I5 [email protected] MHz - 3 x GTX [email protected] & mem clock offset +443MHz - 101.3/2553


----------



## Kaapstad

Kaapstad - [email protected] - 3 x GTX [email protected]/mem1653mhz - 170.8/4302


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaapstad*
> 
> Kaapstad - [email protected] - 3 x GTX [email protected]/mem1653mhz -


Oh my goodness!


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaapstad*
> 
> Kaapstad - [email protected] - 3 x GTX [email protected]/mem1653mhz - 170.8/4302


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Oh my goodness!


Awesome







Three GTX Titans = Good 2000 plate sedan


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Awesome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Three GTX Titans = Good 2000 plate sedan


Lol, you got that right!


----------



## nyxen

Just a little curious--does Heaven favor Radeon cards? I'm having trouble breaking 38fps with a decently overclocked 670, and some of the 680's I see here don't fare too differently. I'm gonna tweak it some more tonight and see what I can come up with.


----------



## owikh84

3770K @ 5.0 GHz --- 3x 7970 @ 1250/1600 --- 122.4 FPS --- 3084


----------



## m3t4lh34d

Should have my EVGA 4 Way SLI bridge in today to do some Quad SLI Titan benching and overclocking, and take the #1 spot back.

Good luck peeps!


----------



## m3t4lh34d

M3T4LH34D ---- 3930k @ 4.4ghz ---- 4 x GTX Titan 1097/3005 ---- 178.9 FPS --- 4507



There definitely needs to be some driver optimizations with Unigine and Quad Titans in general, as the GPU usage was bouncing between 95% down to the 60s at times.

Going from 4000 to 4500 by adding a 4th Titan is unacceptable. I wont be happy until I'm pushing 6k with these cards once heavily OC'd.

I'll also try to jack my CPU up as high as possible since it's running on its own triple thick 360 Rad with Push/Pull Noctuas.

I might also swap back in my old set of 16GB of 2133mhz memory instead of using this 32gb set of 1600mhz memory.

Either way, Tsm, your #1 spot is about to be gone buddy. It was a nice run though...


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m3t4lh34d*
> 
> M3T4LH34D ---- 3930k @ 4.4ghz ---- 4 x GTX Titan 1097/3005 ---- 178.9 FPS --- 4507
> 
> 
> 
> There definitely needs to be some driver optimizations with Unigine and Quad Titans in general, as the GPU usage was bouncing between 95% down to the 60s at times.
> 
> Going from 4000 to 4500 by adding a 4th Titan is unacceptable. I wont be happy until I'm pushing 6k with these cards once heavily OC'd.
> 
> I'll also try to jack my CPU up as high as possible since it's running on its own triple thick 360 Rad with Push/Pull Noctuas.
> 
> I might also swap back in my old set of 16GB of 2133mhz memory instead of using this 32gb set of 1600mhz memory.
> 
> Either way, Tsm, your #1 spot is about to be gone buddy. It was a nice run though...


Wow that score is 7.9% slower then TSM's quad 7970 score. Quad SLI optimization THAT bad? Glad its not me because i'd be peeved


----------



## johnvosh

johnvosh --- i5 3570K/ 4.2 GHz ---- Radeon HD 7970 OC, 1050 / 1375 ---- 34.1 FPS ---- Score 860


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m3t4lh34d*
> 
> Should have my EVGA 4 Way SLI bridge in today to do some Quad SLI Titan benching and overclocking, and take the #1 spot back.
> 
> Good luck peeps!


Ugh, you never had the #1 spot, I think ever?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m3t4lh34d*
> 
> Either way, Tsm, your #1 spot is about to be gone buddy. It was a nice run though...


Quoted for posterity.


----------



## m3t4lh34d

M3T4LH34D --- 3930K @ 4400mhz --- Quad SLI GTX Titans 1176/3110 --- 181.9 FPS --- 4582


----------



## Kaapstad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m3t4lh34d*
> 
> M3T4LH34D ---- 3930k @ 4.4ghz ---- 4 x GTX Titan 1097/3005 ---- 178.9 FPS --- 4507
> 
> 
> 
> There definitely needs to be some driver optimizations with Unigine and Quad Titans in general, as the GPU usage was bouncing between 95% down to the 60s at times.
> 
> Going from 4000 to 4500 by adding a 4th Titan is unacceptable. I wont be happy until I'm pushing 6k with these cards once heavily OC'd.
> 
> I'll also try to jack my CPU up as high as possible since it's running on its own triple thick 360 Rad with Push/Pull Noctuas.
> 
> I might also swap back in my old set of 16GB of 2133mhz memory instead of using this 32gb set of 1600mhz memory.
> 
> Either way, Tsm, your #1 spot is about to be gone buddy. It was a nice run though...


I think if you had a closer look at your rig you would realise what the problem is.

I also own 4 Titans but don't want to use the 4th yet.


----------



## Hokies83

LOL kind of makes me Chuckle to see 4000$ + gpus losing to 1500$ Gpus XD


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> LOL kind of makes me Chuckle to see 4000$ + gpus losing to 1500$ Gpus XD


Chuckle hokies? This is downright hilarious

Someone go post this on Nvidia's facebook page


----------



## m3t4lh34d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> LOL kind of makes me Chuckle to see 4000$ + gpus losing to 1500$ Gpus XD


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Chuckle hokies? This is downright hilarious
> 
> Someone go post this on Nvidia's facebook page


For one thing, this is an AMD favored benchmark by FAR and always has been.

In 3DMark11, I can push Extreme scores that rival your crossfire 7970 scores.

And btw, I could careless if you want to troll and start fanboy war in here, as I own 7 7970s myself, as well as 5 6970s prior to that, 5870s, and so on.

There is no room for trolls here.


----------



## m3t4lh34d

M3T4LH34D ---- 3930k @ 4.8ghz ---- 4 x GTX Titan 1097/3005 ---- 190.3 FPS --- 4793


It seems at this resolution there is a HEAVY CPU bottleneck, as well as memory. I would imagine with some decent driver updates to keep the GPU usage from dropping into the 50s and 60s at times, and a good solid overclock with my 2133mhz memory, I see mid 5500s a possibility rather quick.

Considering AMD GPUs aren't hindered nearly as much as Nvidia GPUs are when it comes down to CPU overclocks... I'd bet if I dropped Hyper Threading or even tested this on my 3770k rig with a wicked overclock, I might actually do a bit better than that.

Anyways, a few more points and I've got 1st, and then you guys can have at it.

Back soon with updates.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Im sorry but i find very hilarious the titans struggling to get 7970 spot... Even if you do it will be a matter of just ridicule for nvidia part that a 4k gpu setup is struggling to beat 4x7970...
Just the thought of seen tsm rig around titans in different benchmarks even beating them i would think twice to spent that much money on titans...


----------



## m3t4lh34d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> Im sorry but i find very hilarious the titans struggling to get 7970 spot... Even if you do it will be a matter of just ridicule for nvidia part that a 4k gpu setup is struggling to beat 4x7970...
> Just the thought of seen tsm rig around titans in different benchmarks even beating them i would think twice to spent that much money on titans...


This bench is heavily heavily AMD favored and always has been, so for 4 titans on air with a modest OC and a low CPU OC to beat 4 of the best 7970s around with a higher CPU OC and MUCH higher GPU OC, it is actually not laughable in the slightest.

As I said, my GPUs were running in the 50s and 60s in GPU usage throughout about 40% of the bench. When new drivers arise, I should be able to beat Tsm by 1k or more.

And by the way, in 3dmark11 Extreme for example, 4 Titans would wipe the floor with his 7970s. I'm no fanboy as I own both, but I AM a fan of the best single GPU out there, which is Titan at the moment, until AMD answers back.


----------



## TechSilver13

TechSilver13 --- 2600K / 4.7GHz ---- GTX Titan SLI, 1202 /1701 1188/1652 ---- 120.6 ---- 3039

00032.jpg 342k .jpg file


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m3t4lh34d*
> 
> This bench is heavily heavily AMD favored and always has been, so for 4 titans on air with a modest OC and a low CPU OC to beat 4 of the best 7970s around with a higher CPU OC and MUCH higher GPU OC, it is actually not laughable in the slightest.
> 
> As I said, my GPUs were running in the 50s and 60s in GPU usage throughout about 40% of the bench. When new drivers arise, I should be able to beat Tsm by 1k or more.
> 
> And by the way, in 3dmark11 Extreme for example, 4 Titans would wipe the floor with his 7970s. I'm no fanboy as I own both, but I AM a fan of the best single GPU out there, which is Titan at the moment, until AMD answers back.


so how you feel that 4k worth of hardware are struggling to get tsm score?
facts are facts you havent beat his score yet and even if you do you needed to spent 4k for that i mean lol..

By the time you get those drivers he would be upgrading to a new setup... I mean we are months away for new gpus lol...

So at this very moment apples for apples his system is performing faster than yours...


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> so how you feel that 4k worth of hardware are struggling to get tsm score?
> facts are facts you havent beat his score yet and even if you do you needed to spent 4k for that i mean lol..
> 
> By the time you get those drivers he would be upgrading to a new setup... I mean we are months away for new gpus lol...
> 
> So at this very moment apples for apples his system is performing faster than yours...


So what is eta on new nvidia and amd cards?

I'm locked into these 7950s for at least a year with these water blocks.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> So what is eta on new nvidia and amd cards?
> 
> I'm locked into these 7950s for at least a year with these water blocks.


If you do REAL gaming you will be okay to skip a gen.. Metro is left after that is the waiting game... More console ports lol...


----------



## tsm106

Lmao. Quick someone post the apples scene from Good Will Hunting.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> Lmao. Quick someone post the apples scene from Good Will Hunting.




XD


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m3t4lh34d*
> 
> For one thing, this is an AMD favored benchmark by FAR and always has been.
> 
> In 3DMark11, I can push Extreme scores that rival your crossfire 7970 scores.
> 
> And btw, I could careless if you want to troll and start fanboy war in here, as I own 7 7970s myself, as well as 5 6970s prior to that, 5870s, and so on.
> 
> There is no room for trolls here.


Why are you getting mad at me? Im not trying to start anything. I'm laughing because this was almost me. I had 4 titans on preorder then came to my senses. I'm laughing at the whole situation and you have to step back and admit it's pretty damn hilarious. 4000 dollars of nvidia's halo cards cannot beat 1600 dollars worth of amd's flagship in a benchmark. Now just dont start with the "It's Amd biased BS". Stand up, take it like a man and admit Nvidia bent you over. They bent you ALL over.


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m3t4lh34d*
> 
> M3T4LH34D ---- 3930k @ 4.8ghz ---- 4 x GTX Titan 1097/3005 ---- 190.3 FPS --- 4793
> 
> 
> It seems at this resolution there is a HEAVY CPU bottleneck, as well as memory. I would imagine with some decent driver updates to keep the GPU usage from dropping into the 50s and 60s at times, and a good solid overclock with my 2133mhz memory, I see mid 5500s a possibility rather quick.
> 
> Considering AMD GPUs aren't hindered nearly as much as Nvidia GPUs are when it comes down to CPU overclocks... I'd bet if I dropped Hyper Threading or even tested this on my 3770k rig with a wicked overclock, I might actually do a bit better than that.
> 
> Anyways, a few more points and I've got 1st, and then you guys can have at it.
> 
> Back soon with updates.


seriously. why in the world would you post that? i am just saying.


----------



## m3t4lh34d

M3T4LH34D ---- 3930k @ 5.0ghz ---- 4 x GTX Titan 1147/3110 ---- 192.7 FPS --- 4855


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> seriously. why in the world would you post that? i am just saying.


Read this
Quote:


> M3T4LH34D ---- 3930k @ 4.8ghz <=== he said thats a bottleneck


Everything seems wrong to nvidia, 1k gpu that barely overclocks because of a bunch of limitations, also haswell rumors of getting delayed..

So he have 4k worth of paper weights way to go nvidia way to go XD

Real facts....
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m3t4lh34d*
> 
> M3T4LH34D ---- 3930k @ 5.0ghz ---- 4 x GTX Titan 1147/3110 ---- 192.7 FPS --- 4855


It just grew .4fps ermm

send the props to the surgeon


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> Read this
> Everything seems wrong to nvidia, 1k gpu that barely overclocks because of a bunch of limitations, also haswell rumors of getting delayed..
> 
> So he have 4k worth of paper weights way to go nvidia way to go XD
> 
> Real facts....


Bladez, seriously. even if i beat tsm's score by 10 points - i wouldn't.


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> Read this
> Everything seems wrong to nvidia, 1k gpu that barely overclocks because of a bunch of limitations, also haswell rumors of getting delayed..
> 
> So he have 4k worth of paper weights way to go nvidia way to go XD
> 
> Real facts....
> It just grew .4fps ermm
> 
> send the props to the surgeon


What Haswell rumors? Haswell is on schedule for june 2nd.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m3t4lh34d*
> 
> M3T4LH34D ---- 3930k @ 5.0ghz ---- 4 x GTX Titan 1147/3110 ---- 192.7 FPS --- 4855


Finally they beat TSM's score by *0.2%*


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> What Haswell rumors? Haswell is on schedule for june 2nd.
> Finally they beat TSM's score by *0.2%*


My bad typo, was talking to a friend about the IB-E getting delayed..


----------



## m3t4lh34d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> What Haswell rumors? Haswell is on schedule for june 2nd.
> Finally they beat TSM's score by *0.2%*


Yeah, and you were the one falling all over yourself saying you were buying a Titan. Hypocritical much?

And for the 3rd time, this SINGLE benchmark is HEAVILY favored towards AMD GPUs, and always has been.

If you really think 4 Titans are only .2% better than 4 7970s, you have much learning to do.

The fact is, this card was JUST released, and these are Beta drivers. It took AMD over a year to make substantial improvements, albeit completely ignoring the issues with frame times and micro stutter.

There are pluses and minuses to every setup, and trying to troll me because I've invested in the most powerful setup available at the moment only serves to show your true colors.


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> My bad typo, was talking to a friend about the IB-E getting delayed..


They should just scrap it and bring out Haswell-E
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m3t4lh34d*
> 
> Yeah, and you were the one falling all over yourself saying you were buying a Titan. Hypocritical much?


What can i say. The hype got to me. Thankfully i came to my senses.


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m3t4lh34d*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> What Haswell rumors? Haswell is on schedule for june 2nd.
> Finally they beat TSM's score by *0.2%*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, and you were the one falling all over yourself saying you were buying a Titan. Hypocritical much?
> 
> And for the 3rd time, this SINGLE benchmark is HEAVILY favored towards AMD GPUs, and always has been.
> 
> If you really think 4 Titans are only .2% better than 4 7970s, you have much learning to do.
> 
> The fact is, this card was JUST released, and these are Beta drivers. It took AMD over a year to make substantial improvements, albeit completely ignoring the issues with frame times and micro stutter.
> 
> There are pluses and minuses to every setup, and trying to troll me because I've invested in the most powerful setup available at the moment only serves to show your true colors.
Click to expand...

You're really bad at this metalhead. You turned everything into a pissing contest cuz you have a chip on your shoulder with $4K worth of gpus lmao. And you think quad titans will wipe the floor with 7970s? Really? It took Kingpin and his hardmodded/epower Titans clocked at 1400mhz to beat my 3dmark11 score by 20%.

Where are you on this list?


----------



## m3t4lh34d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> They should just scrap it and bring out Haswell-E
> What can i say. The hype got to me. Thankfully i came to my senses.


Considering the % Gap between heaven results on 680s vs 7970s, the Titan had alot of ground to make up in THIS benchmark, but in many others, it wipes the floor with them both.

I told tsm I would beat his score, and I kept my promise. It's as simple as that.

He's pushed his cards to the brink of destruction to get the scores he has on water, meanwhile all I've done is cranked up the fanspeed on these Titans, bumped the clocks by about 100mhz, and overclocked my CPU (the CPU being the main bottleneck in this setup and benchmark).

Unigine is not threaded very well, and responds MUCH better to clockspeed and IPC increases than core count, which is why a simple OC from 4.4 to 4.8 netted me nearly 400 points, while adding a 4th GPU only gave me 500.

In a game that is threaded properly, things would of course be much different.


----------



## m3t4lh34d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> You're really bad at this metalhead. You turned everything into a pissing contest cuz you have a chip on your shoulder with $4K worth of gpus lmao. And you think quad titans will wipe the floor with 7970s? Really? It took Kingpin and his hardmodded/epower Titans clocked at 1400mhz to beat my 3dmark11 score by 20%.
> 
> Where are you on this list?


Here you are talking about pissing contests while you're showing your score? lol... I've owned 12 7970s since their release. I know what they're capable of. I know DAMN well they cannot compete with Titans in anything but this bench.

And P score? Seriously?

P score leans FAR too heavily on CPU grunt and not enough on the GPUs which are the POINT of the benchmark in the first place.

X score is what it's about, and I'd be happy to post 3dmark scores.

Don't get your panties in a wad because you lost your #1 spot.


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m3t4lh34d*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> You're really bad at this metalhead. You turned everything into a pissing contest cuz you have a chip on your shoulder with $4K worth of gpus lmao. And you think quad titans will wipe the floor with 7970s? Really? It took Kingpin and his hardmodded/epower Titans clocked at 1400mhz to beat my 3dmark11 score by 20%.
> 
> Where are you on this list?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here you are talking about pissing contests while you're showing your score? lol... I've owned 12 7970s since their release. I know what they're capable of. I know DAMN well they cannot compete with Titans in anything but this bench.
Click to expand...

Oh, was it heaven or was it 3dmark? Which is it? You barely beat my score and you're acting like you climbed mount everest lmao. You spent how much on the cards?


----------



## tsm106

How many thousands for a few fractions???


----------



## Hokies83

I donno but i think the Titan was the biggest price gouging in a long time.....

3 OC 7950s beat 2x titans 900$ vs 2000$.....

I just do not understand Nvidia's pricing Titan should have been between 600$ and 700$ but 1.049+ i just do not get it... the performance numbers just do not add up.


----------



## m3t4lh34d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> Oh, was it heaven or was it 3dmark? Which is it? You barely beat my score and you're acting like you climbed mount everest lmao. You spent how much on the cards?


I could care less about your 'score'. You really value your setup too much. They're numbers in a spreadsheet, period. This is a friendly competition and people like you are a deterrent.

You've updated your score nearly once a week or more since I've taken notice of the 3.0 spreadsheet, so do not act as if you havent invested time and effort into keeping 1st place.

It's called a competition.

With your train of thought, why didn't you buy 7950s when they were released instead of 7970s? And don't give me the price nonsense, because 7970s were nearly 600 at release, add the waterblock, thats another $100+. Your argument is nil. People PAY for performance. Anyone half educated in this business knows that the price per performance gained ratio goes up exponentially as you step up tier by tier.


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m3t4lh34d*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> Oh, was it heaven or was it 3dmark? Which is it? You barely beat my score and you're acting like you climbed mount everest lmao. You spent how much on the cards?
> 
> 
> 
> I could care less about your 'score'. You really value your setup too much. They're numbers in a spreadsheet, period. This is a friendly competition and people like you are a deterrent.
> 
> You've updated your score nearly once a week or more since I've taken notice of the 3.0 spreadsheet, so do not act as if you havent invested time and effort into keeping 1st place.
> 
> It's called a competition.
> 
> With your train of thought, why didn't you buy 7950s when they were released instead of 7970s? And don't give me the price nonsense, because 7970s were nearly 600 at release, add the waterblock, thats another $100+. Your argument is nil. People PAY for performance. Anyone half educated in this business knows that the price per performance gained ratio goes up exponentially as you step up tier by tier.
Click to expand...











But we didn't pay $4k for a couple fractions. Oh and 7950s are only 400 bucks cheaper than my 7970s, lol.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m3t4lh34d*
> 
> I could care less about your 'score'. You really value your setup too much. They're numbers in a spreadsheet, period. This is a friendly competition and people like you are a deterrent.
> 
> You've updated your score nearly once a week or more since I've taken notice of the 3.0 spreadsheet, so do not act as if you havent invested time and effort into keeping 1st place.
> 
> It's called a competition.
> 
> With your train of thought, why didn't you buy 7950s when they were released instead of 7970s? And don't give me the price nonsense, because 7970s were nearly 600 at release, add the waterblock, thats another $100+. Your argument is nil. People PAY for performance. Anyone half educated in this business knows that the price per performance gained ratio goes up exponentially as you step up tier by tier.


279$ a piece 7950s are number *4* on the chart


----------



## m3t4lh34d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> I donno but i think the Titan was the biggest price gouging in a long time.....
> 
> 3 OC 7950s beat 2x titans 900$ vs 2000$.....
> 
> I just do not understand Nvidia's pricing Titan should have been between 600$ and 700$ but 1.049+ i just do not get it... the performance numbers just do not add up.


I don't agree with the pricing myself, but I'm one of the thousands that bought them anyways.

As a matter of fact, I may not even hold onto more than 2 of these cards in the coming weeks. It all depends.

I will always buy the single fastest GPU out there and compete. It is my hobby, period.

Those of you saying that by the time drivers are updated for the Titan there will be a new GPU, you are sadly mistaken.

The 780 will be marketed along the same lines as the 680 as well as the same price level, and will not outperform the Titan unless there is a substantial window of time between the releases, which voids the 'right around the corner' statement altogether.

As far as AMD goes, there have been numerous rumors that they would not be releasing a high end part to compete with the Titan in 2013.

Unfortunately, if you want more performance per GPU, you have to pay for it. 7970s were overpriced at launch until Nvidia released their mid range 680 and brought AMD back down to earth on their pricing.

It's all a game, and just because I've purchased 4 Titans and I'm benching them, it doesn't mean that I'll keep them until they crumble apart in my rig.

I buy and sell constantly, and always will as long as I don't take a substantial financial hit in the process.


----------



## m3t4lh34d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But we didn't pay $4k for a couple fractions. Oh and 7950s are only 400 bucks cheaper than my 7970s, lol.


If you think I paid $4k JUST to beat your score, you are gravely mistaken.

1 Titan destroys 1 7970 and thats all there is to it. Maybe not in THIS benchmark, but I'm not the type to cherry pick the benches that do best for my current camp and then repeat them nonstop.

It's a given that Kepler GPUs perform like garbage in Unigine, and it's quite an accomplishment to beat 4 watercooled 7970s overclocked within inches of their lives in a benchmark that is difficult to compete in with an Nvidia setup in the first place.

Titan's may not destroy 7970s by 50%, but at this point even with the beta drivers, it's a well known fact that they are THE fastest single GPU on the market by a decent margin, and not fractions either.

I'm not going to cite a page full of benchmarks as there has been plenty of coverage upon its release here, so I would expect most of you to know this already...


----------



## Kaapstad

I would like to point out this benchmark with the latest drivers does not favour AMD. If I run a pair of GTX 690s on it I get pretty good scaling now for quad sli. This bench is all about GPU grunt and in that department the HD 7970s have always been more powerful than GK104s.

@tsm106 your scores with 4 HD 7970s are very impressive well done mate.

@m3t4lh34d 4 Titans on this bench in quad sli should score a lot more than you are getting (I don't think there is anything wrong with the drivers). I think the problem is somewhere else in your rig, having just had a look at your specs.

These benches are for fun and increasing your PC knowledge - if you want to beat some ones score, just do it and don't argue about it.









I also own 4 Titans

I will be back.


----------



## AdamK47

Using my boring 24/7 everyday overclocks:

AdamK47 --- 3960X @ 4.5GHz --- 3 x GTX Titan +125/+250 --- 156.2 FPS --- 3936



Intel Core i7 3960X @ 4.5GHz
ASRock Extreme11 @ 36 x 125MHz
32GB G.Skill Ripjaws Z @ 2333 DDR
Three Nvidia GTX Titans in 3-Way SLI
-- 314.14 drivers / driver defaults / +125 core +250 memory
256GB Vertex 4 SSD
Six 512GB Vertex 4 SSDs in RAID-0
4TB Deskstar 7K4000 HDD
Pioneer BDR-206 BD-RW
Cooler Master HAF-X case
Thermaltake Water 2.0 Extreme cooler
Corsair AX1200 power supply


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> How many thousands for a few fractions???


.04 its between the margin of error anyway.

The way I see it. He needs at least 25-30fps over your score to qualify.


----------



## Kimofil

With new drivers coming, i see 4-way SLI EASILY coming into 200 fps bracket on stock air. Those 7970 are WC anyway.

Just look at top scores in the table. Top GTX TITAN 2-way SLI system scores in 120 fps bracket, while top 7970 CF in 80-ish. Different league, simple as that.


----------



## CDMAN

Please keep all price talk out of my threads. Post your scores and any overclock tips. Other than that, keep it moving.

Thread Updated.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimofil*
> 
> With new drivers coming, i see 4-way SLI EASILY coming into 200 fps bracket on stock air. Those 7970 are WC anyway.
> 
> Just look at top scores in the table. Top GTX TITAN 2-way SLI system scores in 120 fps bracket, while top 7970 CF in 80-ish. Different league, simple as that.


Do you people read this forum at all?
Look @ ftw titan overclocks.... That thing throttles even when water-cooled on good ambient temps...
You need more than drivers and water to fix those issues...

after the second card gains are too bad for my taste. Main reason why i dont run more than 2..


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m3t4lh34d*
> 
> M3T4LH34D ---- 3930k @ 4.4ghz ---- 4 x GTX Titan 1097/3005 ---- 178.9 FPS --- 4507
> 
> 
> 
> There definitely needs to be some driver optimizations with Unigine and Quad Titans in general, as the GPU usage was bouncing between 95% down to the 60s at times.
> 
> Going from 4000 to 4500 by adding a 4th Titan is unacceptable. I wont be happy until I'm pushing 6k with these cards once heavily OC'd.
> 
> I'll also try to jack my CPU up as high as possible since it's running on its own triple thick 360 Rad with Push/Pull Noctuas.
> 
> I might also swap back in my old set of 16GB of 2133mhz memory instead of using this 32gb set of 1600mhz memory.
> 
> Either way, Tsm, your #1 spot is about to be gone buddy. It was a nice run though...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> Im sorry but i find very hilarious the titans struggling to get 7970 spot... Even if you do it will be a matter of just ridicule for nvidia part that a 4k gpu setup is struggling to beat 4x7970...
> Just the thought of seen tsm rig around titans in different benchmarks even beating them i would think twice to spent that much money on titans...


Wow, there is some serious noob'ness in this thread over the last few pages. Running a 1080P benchmark at 3-4x SLI crossfire is.









Of course all the setups are going to top off around the same as the benchmark bounces off the CPU limit almost the entire run. The only way 3-4 cards gain any lead over 2-way setups is during the few low CPU demand scenes in which the FPS screams to 300+. Like in the Valley bench, TSM's 4x 7970's only bench _21%_ faster than my two stock air-cooled Titan's. Does that mean his setup is really only 21% faster than two Titan's? Of course not, just bouncing of the CPU limit more than a 2-card setup. I fail to see how this is a difficult concept to understand.

If the demand (resolution) was increased on the setups to something more appropriate, the gap between the cards would increase. I think the time for a 1440P/1600P/Surround/Eyefinity benchmark with ultra settings and not these silly 1080P ones is upon us with these monster rigs.

Then of course there is something to be said about water cooled cards tweaked over a year on super over-volt runs with the winter windows open to squeek by a run that doesn't crash versus stock air cooled cards sandwiched together on new drivers.









EDIT: I'm going to see if Karlitos wants to do a 5760x1080 Surround/Eyefinity version of his Valley benchmark thread since his is run so well. I'd suspect most 3-4 GPU users could at least run that resolution and it would be much more useful and tell a more realistic story.

There shouldn't be a tone of entries either like the 1080P thread, so shouldn't be too much work.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Wow, there is some serious noob'ness in this thread over the last few pages. Running a 1080P benchmark at 3-4x SLI crossfire is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course all the setups are going to top off around the same as the benchmark bounces off the CPU limit almost the entire run. The only way 3-4 cards gain any lead over 2-way setups is during the few low CPU demand scenes in which the FPS screams to 300+. Like in the Valley bench, TSM's 4x 7970's only bench _21%_ faster than my two stock air-cooled Titan's. Does that mean his setup is really only 21% faster than two Titan's? Of course not, just bouncing of the CPU limit more than a 2-card setup. I fail to see how this is a difficult concept to understand.
> 
> *So you are admitting that you bought 2 paperweights as your cpu is not enough to run your cards?*
> 
> If the demand (resolution) was increased on the setups to something more appropriate, the gap between the cards would increase. I think the time for a 1440P/1600P/Surround/Eyefinity benchmark with ultra settings and not these silly 1080P ones is upon us with these monster rigs.
> 
> *Then you are going to see not even a fraction of submissions, go make a benchmark topic yourself XD*
> 
> Then of course there is something to be said about water cooled cards tweaked over a year on super over-volt runs with the winter windows open to squeek by a run that doesn't crash versus stock air cooled cards sandwiched together on new drivers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Yeah sure overvolted and all the jingles too? like kingpin overclocks. I think i am on overclock.net am i?*


Now the elitists said 1080P is silly and not worth talking about..

get down of that cloud... Ill see you down the road.. XD


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> Now the elitists said 1080P is silly and not worth even talking about..
> 
> get down of that cloud... Ill see you down the road.. XD


Wow dude, you get butt-hurt far too often. That is correct that this new benchmark thread would not be for you. Even just two Titan's is using low GPU% in many area's of these benchmaarks at 1080P. You obviously do not understand the dynamic of running 3-4 top end GPU's at 1080P, nor that owners of 3-4 top end GPU's would not only have a single 1080P monitor. I think someone is scared of the results of this new benchmark thread.









If Karlito's doesn't want to do it, I'll make one myself.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Wow dude, you get butt-hurt far too often. That is correct that this new benchmark thread would not be for you. Even just two Titan's is using low GPU% in many area's of these benchmaarks at 1080P. You obviously do not understand the dynamic of running 3-4 top end GPU's at 1080P, nor that owners of 3-4 top end GPU's would not only have a single 1080P monitor. I think someone is scared of the results of this new benchmark thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If Karlito's doesn't want to do it, I'll make one myself.


Go ahead dude whos against it? Im with you on that %110 XD

Im not scared of the results but too many bezels give me headaches XD


----------



## CallsignVega

Actually, there are ways to run this resolution via down-sampling so everyone would be able to join in. Just a bit more work to get down-sampling set up.


----------



## fewness

I think everyone can create a downsampling 4K or surround resolution using NVIDIA control panel "customize resolution" function on a regular 1080p monitor/TV, right?
I'd love to see how 4-way Titans handle Valley @ 4K








And that wound surly kill all 2G VRAM 680s...


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fewness*
> 
> I think everyone can create a downsampling 4K or surround resolution using NVIDIA control panel "customize resolution" function on a regular 1080p monitor/TV, right?
> I'd love to see how 4-way Titans handle Valley @ 4K
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that wound surly kill all 2G VRAM 680s...


Hm, does AMD allow down-sampling in the drivers like NVIDIA? As for the 2GB 680's/690's, they can die as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## fewness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Actually, there are ways to run this resolution via down-sampling so everyone would be able to join in. Just a bit more work to get down-sampling set up.


Damn, I hit my submit and saw your post! Exactly what I was thinking, we can do it this way!








Here is a post describing the detail:
http://www.neogaf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=509076


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Hm, does AMD allow down-sampling in the drivers like NVIDIA? As for the 2GB 680's/690's, they can die as far as I'm concerned.


Yes you can but that depends on the monitor in question... the highest i can go on mine is 1530P.
With the new drivers is a bit trickier to accomplish with that tool..
You would need the Cat 12.11 Beta 11 to accomplish this then after you create your custom resolutions you install new drivers in top...


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaapstad*
> 
> I would like to point out this benchmark with the latest drivers does not favour AMD. If I run a pair of GTX 690s on it I get pretty good scaling now for quad sli. *This bench is all about GPU grunt and in that department the HD 7970s have always been more powerful than GK104s.*
> 
> @tsm106 your scores with 4 HD 7970s are very impressive well done mate.
> 
> @m3t4lh34d 4 Titans on this bench in quad sli should score a lot more than you are getting (I don't think there is anything wrong with the drivers). I think the problem is somewhere else in your rig, having just had a look at your specs.
> 
> These benches are for fun and increasing your PC knowledge - if you want to beat some ones score, just do it and don't argue about it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also own 4 Titans
> 
> I will be back.


Those are my sentiments as well. Kepler isn't a brute of a gpu anymore like Fermi was, and for the most part what Tahiti is until Titan took over that role.

What's hilarious and somewhat insulting as well is that metalhead thought he could just come in and phone it in. As if he was incredulous that he had put some work into beating the top score! Hilarious. Btw, your tri score is pretty stout, so you're definitely headed in the right direction. Watch out for Kappstad.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Of course all the setups are going to top off around the same as the benchmark bounces off the CPU limit almost the entire run. The only way 3-4 cards gain any lead over 2-way setups is during the few low CPU demand scenes in which the FPS screams to 300+. Like in the Valley bench, TSM's 4x 7970's only bench _21%_ faster than my two stock air-cooled Titan's. Does that mean his setup is really only 21% faster than two Titan's? Of course not, just bouncing of the CPU limit more than a 2-card setup. I fail to see how this is a difficult concept to understand.
> 
> If the demand (resolution) was increased on the setups to something more appropriate, the gap between the cards would increase. I think the time for a 1440P/1600P/Surround/Eyefinity benchmark with ultra settings and not these silly 1080P ones is upon us with these monster rigs.
> 
> Then of course there is something to be said about water cooled cards tweaked over a year on super over-volt runs with the winter windows open to squeek by a run that doesn't crash versus stock air cooled cards sandwiched together on new drivers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: I'm going to see if Karlitos wants to do a 5760x1080 Surround/Eyefinity version of his Valley benchmark thread since his is run so well. I'd suspect most 3-4 GPU users could at least run that resolution and it would be much more useful and tell a more realistic story.
> 
> There shouldn't be a tone of entries either like the 1080P thread, so shouldn't be too much work.


There you go again massaging numbers how you see fit. My other scores in Heaven and Valley are not listed due to the thread rules, however they have been posted numerous times and cited. But I'm sure you can make your case sound so much more powerful ignoring the data. Oh, and it's so very typical of the excuses. You guys show up to a knife fight with a gun, and yet the excuses keep rolling out. Titan is expected to be faster, no duh. The question is how it scales and whether these 7970s can keep up.









And apparently, for the most part in cfx they are able to hold their own and make it an interesting race.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> I tested scaling and it is not that bad up to 3 three cards. The fourth is however not so great at the moment. Needless to say there's a lot less work to be done on radeons than the alternative. I guess it could be worse, so there is a bright side.
> 
> 1 = 59.5
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 = 114.7
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3 = 151.6
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4 = 162.7
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


http://www.overclock.net/t/1360884/official-top-30-unigine-valley-benchmark-1-0-fill-the-form/800_40#post_19330865


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

^^^^^^^^^^
All fired up


----------



## CallsignVega

Someone is a bit angry they lost the top spot now aren't they? Not only losing the top spot with a heavily tweaked 4-way 7970 setup, but losing it to the competition with early drivers, un-tweaked BIOS's, sandwiched together with stock air coolers.







Those aren't excuses, those are facts.

Guess what, with time, the gap will only increase. Water blocks, custom BIOS's, better drivers. AMD is end of life in regards to all of that, NVIDIA is just starting. It's OK, it doesn't make you any less of a man that you lost the top spot.









I'll have to make a comment here to nip the whole "price to performance" inevitable come-back in the bud. My 4-way 7970 setup cost $240! Yay! We should make some price-to-performance benchmark threads just for AMD users.







Even ardent AMD fanboi's like Levisquo have switched over to Titan's, which is kinda disappointing.







Yes, the price to performance of Titan is horrible. NVIDIA is ripping off the 1%'ers. Yes and yes. You will not get any contention from me on that.

Anyways, have fun with these 1080P benchmarks, I'll be over in the soon to be created surround/eyefinity benchmarks thread for some real-world results. Unless you only play games on one of the three monitors in your sig?


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Someone is a bit angry they lost the top spot now aren't they? Not only losing the top spot with a heavily tweaked 4-way 7970 setup, but losing it to the competition with *early drivers*, *un-tweaked BIOS's*, *sandwiched together with stock air coolers*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Those aren't excuses, those are facts.*
> 
> Guess what, with time, the gap will only increase. Water blocks, custom BIOS's, better drivers. AMD is end of life in regards to all of that, NVIDIA is just starting. It's OK, it doesn't make you any less of a man that you lost the top spot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll have to make a comment here to nip the whole "price to performance" inevitable come-back in the bud. My 4-way 7970 setup cost $240! Yay! We should make some price-to-performance benchmark threads just for AMD users.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even ardent AMD fanboi's like Levisquo have switched over to Titan's, which is kinda disappointing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, the price to performance of Titan is horrible. NVIDIA is ripping off the 1%'ers. Yes and yes. You will not get any contention from me on that.
> 
> Anyways, have fun with these 1080P benchmarks, I'll be over in the soon to be created surround/eyefinity benchmarks thread for some real-world results. Unless you only play games on one of the three monitors in your sig?


Come on dude seriously in what world you live?
Ill recommend you to see ftw setup on his titan.. Only manage to get like 5 fps more out of the bunch...

FtW 420 - - - i7 3770k @ 4.8GHz - - - Titan @ 1228/1803 - - - 81.4 - - - 3404
http://www.overclock.net/t/1360884/official-top-30-unigine-valley-benchmark-1-0-fill-the-form/2170#post_19463040
His setup would be too ghetto for the most of you.. XD But very practical...

I only see something, either a miracle bios that bypass entirely the tdp and nvidia risking 1k rma's aka (deja vu) 590 "the card is on fire edition" or hardmods....
I dont see none of your avg titan owners willing to do that... Even ftw have second thoughts of doing that himself..

Couple of things, 680 is not the 670. Titan is not the real 680. Titan is almost a year older than 7970.. If is not faster that would be a wth.. Specially for the price..
Titan use the same arquitecture of 6xx gen... Titan is not the computing beast much people are saying it is... You still expecting gains on driver updates? Maybe.. Huge ones? I doubt it nvidia is not known for big perf increases thru driver updates ala amd... They have the better driver team tho.. Also hope im wrong as well... Really am..


----------



## CallsignVega

5 fps at the high end is fairly decent. That is like a 7% increase just by doing what he did. I think drivers will affect it a bit more. I had 7970's day 1 when they launched. There is a huge differences between where they were then and where they are now. Easy 15%+ greater performance. But ya, I will agree I think NVIDIA driver team is a bit better, so maybe smaller gains then that.

My overall point is that once all of our setups our fully loaded in say a Valley bench at 5760x1080 on Ultra with 4x AA, a more realistic picture will emerge. Rather than seeing who's card's can idle the least running 1080P benchmarks. Heck, there are tons of area's my two Titan's during testing Valley/Heaven that drop GPU usage way down on a 5.1 GHz 3770k. So CPU and BUS speeds are playing quite a roll in these 1080P numbers. As far as I've seen, I know of no 3-4 GPU Titan/7970 owners that game full time on a single 1080P monitor.


----------



## armando666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Someone is a bit angry they lost the top spot now aren't they? Not only losing the top spot with a heavily tweaked 4-way 7970 setup, but losing it to the competition with early drivers, un-tweaked BIOS's, sandwiched together with stock air coolers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those aren't excuses, those are facts.
> 
> Guess what, with time, the gap will only increase. Water blocks, custom BIOS's, better drivers. AMD is end of life in regards to all of that, NVIDIA is just starting. It's OK, it doesn't make you any less of a man that you lost the top spot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll have to make a comment here to nip the whole "price to performance" inevitable come-back in the bud. My 4-way 7970 setup cost $240! Yay! We should make some price-to-performance benchmark threads just for AMD users.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even ardent AMD fanboi's like Levisquo have switched over to Titan's, which is kinda disappointing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, the price to performance of Titan is horrible. NVIDIA is ripping off the 1%'ers. Yes and yes. You will not get any contention from me on that.
> 
> Anyways, have fun with these 1080P benchmarks, I'll be over in the soon to be created surround/eyefinity benchmarks thread for some real-world results. Unless you only play games on one of the three monitors in your sig?


This! Could not have said it better myself


----------



## armando666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Oh my goodness!


Kaapstad- how are you pulling these scores off guy? I can't do it with my tri Titans and 5ghx CPU with 1136 on the core and 300 offset on the mem. Do you have these under water?


----------



## AdamK47

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *armando666*
> 
> Kaapstad- how are you pulling these scores off guy? I can't do it with my tri Titans and 5ghx CPU with 1136 on the core and 300 offset on the mem. Do you have these under water?


I'm getting 156.2 FPS with my everyday stable overclocks which includes a 3960X @ 4.5GHz. If he's running at 5+ GHz then I can see his score going to 170+ with possible unstable GPU clocks. If you are running socket 1155, it's going to be harder to beat it.


----------



## Roadkill95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> 5 fps at the high end is fairly decent. That is like a 7% increase just by doing what he did. I think drivers will affect it a bit more. I had 7970's day 1 when they launched. There is a huge differences between where they were then and where they are now. Easy 15%+ greater performance. But ya, I will agree I think NVIDIA driver team is a bit better, so maybe smaller gains then that.
> 
> My overall point is that once all of our setups our fully loaded in say a Valley bench at 5760x1080 on Ultra with 4x AA, a more realistic picture will emerge. Rather than seeing who's card's can idle the least running 1080P benchmarks. Heck, there are tons of area's my two Titan's during testing Valley/Heaven that drop GPU usage way down on a 5.1 GHz 3770k. So CPU and BUS speeds are playing quite a roll in these 1080P numbers. As far as I've seen, I know of no 3-4 GPU Titan/7970 owners that game full time on a single 1080P monitor.


Kepler = matured architecture
GCN = not

7970s when you bought and now have a huge discrepancy in performance because GCN was completely new at the time. Don't expect that much out of your titans since they are after all, based on Kepler.


----------



## armando666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AdamK47*
> 
> I'm getting 156.2 FPS with my everyday stable overclocks which includes a 3960X @ 4.5GHz. If he's running at 5+ GHz then I can see his score going to 170+ with possible unstable GPU clocks. If you are running socket 1155, it's going to be harder to beat it.


No, I am running 3930k at 5 ghz. I wonder if its my 3930 k CPU vs the 3960 or 3970?


----------



## NapalmV5

NapalmV5 --- i7 980x / 4.715 ---- GTX 580 Tri-Sli, 975 / 1950 / 2350 ---- 98.2 ---- 2473


----------



## PatrickCrowely

PatrickCrowely---i7-3770K @ 4.8GHz----Titan Sli 1150 / 6000----121.3----3056


----------



## vhco1972

vhco1972 --- Intel i7 [email protected] Ghz --- GTX Titan [email protected]/6400 --- 124.0 FPS--- Score 3123


----------



## Aaranu

Hey guys on both heaven and valley my fps seems to be capped at 50 fps. I know i should be getting more.. Any idea how to fix this?


----------



## kickflipper1087

I feel like I should be getting higher scores







any GTX 680 owners have better luck than this?

MSI GTX 680 (1293Mhz core and 3604Mhz Mem)
i7 - 3770k @ 4.5Ghz
Maximus V Formula
G.Skill Trident X - 2 x 8GB @ 2400Mhz
314.07 drivers



Temps stayed below 52c. Can anyone verify this is normal?


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kickflipper1087*
> 
> I feel like I should be getting higher scores
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> any GTX 680 owners have better luck than this?
> 
> MSI GTX 680 (1293Mhz core and 3604Mhz Mem)
> i7 - 3770k @ 4.5Ghz
> Maximus V Formula
> G.Skill Trident X - 2 x 8GB @ 2400Mhz
> 314.07 drivers
> 
> 
> 
> Temps stayed below 52c. Can anyone verify this is normal?


Looks about right, with a 680 @ 1400/3600 with 3770k @ 4.8Ghz I get 1117


----------



## kickflipper1087

Ok that is reassuring, thank you! I just reran the test after restoring defaults in nVidia control panel (I messed with the global settings when I first installed it) and the score improved. Also, running Batman Arkham City with nVidia CSAA x 32 doesn't discolor the graphics anymore. I was getting a pinkish tint to all dark and high brightness colors and everything would appear washed out. All is good now!


----------



## RyanAndrew

I clearly have a lot of work to do according the scores I am seeing.


----------



## DDTT5

Using AMD software to overclock to 1200 and 1350 have not tried to get higher yet


----------



## electech13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyanAndrew*
> 
> I clearly have a lot of work to do according the scores I am seeing.


well...that depends..if you're talking about OVERALL scores and comparing to all the people with DUAL, TRI and QUAD SLI/CF, then sure...but aside from that.. you're MORE then OK! That has got to be the best SINGLE gpu GTX 680 score I've seen and likely posted on this site.. check it out.. even just a few posts earlier.. at stock cpu and gpu clocks it hits low 40's fps and low 1000's score and even with cpu/gpu overclocked..it's mid to high 40's fps tops.. and you're getting almost 70 fps..impressive!


----------



## PatrickCrowely

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electech13*
> 
> well...that depends..if you're talking about OVERALL scores and comparing to all the people with DUAL, TRI and QUAD SLI/CF, then sure...but aside from that.. you're MORE then OK! That has got to be the best SINGLE gpu GTX 680 score I've seen and likely posted on this site.. check it out.. even just a few posts earlier.. at stock cpu and gpu clocks it hits low 40's fps and low 1000's score and even with cpu/gpu overclocked..it's mid to high 40's fps tops.. and you're getting almost 70 fps..impressive!


That's not a single GTX 680...


----------



## kickflipper1087

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyanAndrew*
> 
> I clearly have a lot of work to do according the scores I am seeing.


Hey did you try restoring defaults in nVidia control panel? My score when up quite a bit from restoring defaults of the Global settings. Also try setting fan speeds to a set 60-70%, maybe the cards are throttling? One last thing, try reseating both cards. Try those things unless thats a normal score for sli 680s, I have no idea lol I would love to have a second 680 but I'm far too broke so I will live vicariously through you.


----------



## CDMAN

thread updated


----------



## KaRLiToS

I've been out for a week.

Is that a joke or what?


----------



## sugarhell

@ karlitos. No its not a joke


----------



## m3t4lh34d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> I've been out for a week.
> 
> Is that a joke or what?


Nah it's called around 50% GPU usage throughout the bench.

I'm sure 6000+ points will be possible once that's debugged, but honestly I don't have the time to mess with it.

And don't forget how crippled Kepler is in this bench in the first place. 680s are way behind 7970s in this bench, so the Titans have some ground to make up.

In games like Crysis 3 and BF3, I maintain nearly perfect GPU usage however, and only with a CPU OC of around 4.4ghz, so I don't think thats it.

To be honest, 1080p isn't really the resolution to push Titans very well anyways, but I'm sure with future driver updates to fix throttling/scaling, they'll stretch their legs, just like the 7970s have done over the past year.


----------



## RyanAndrew

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kickflipper1087*
> 
> Hey did you try restoring defaults in nVidia control panel? My score when up quite a bit from restoring defaults of the Global settings. Also try setting fan speeds to a set 60-70%, maybe the cards are throttling? One last thing, try reseating both cards. Try those things unless thats a normal score for sli 680s, I have no idea lol I would love to have a second 680 but I'm far too broke so I will live vicariously through you.


You can do that haha. I will eventually move to TriSLI eventually probably this April. Thanks for the tips I will give resetting the control panel a try. Didn't think of that one. I got a 1702 by just restarting my computer haha. Ill try those things tomorrow tho.

Anyone have tips for proper settings for GPU over clock. Or what to adjust for what, I am using EVGAs program.


----------



## Icarian

Icarian --- i5 3570K @ 4.5 GHz --- Gigabyte GTX 670 @ 1254 MHz / 1879 MHz --- 39 FPS --- 982


----------



## PatrickCrowely

PatrickCrowely---i7-3770K @ 4.8GHz----Titan Sli 1189 / 6000----125.2----3154


----------



## grifers

Any Gtx TITAN sli *STOCK* benchmark, please?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> I've been out for a week.
> 
> Is that a joke or what?


i mean really - what does a bench at 1080p tell you about the processing power of a quad HD or quad GTX rig... ? ramp up the resolution. 2650x16500 is not enough of a test for tri or quad.


----------



## KaRLiToS

True, we need multi-monitors bench.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> True, we need multi-monitors bench.


Tell me about it..







Multi-monitor thread...I'm a yes vote!











http://img837.imageshack.us/img837/4055/heaven335760forocn.jpg


----------



## Vade

Ignore for competition purposes-
5760 x 1080 triple monitor score w/2xAA
Vade I5 [email protected] MHz 3 x GTX [email protected] & mem clock offset +443MHz 24.7/623


----------



## Baasha

*Baasha --- Intel i7 [email protected] 4.5 Ghz --- GTX-Titan SC 4-Way SLI @ STOCK --- 175.1 FPS--- Score 4410*

Proof:


It's alive!


----------



## ninojean

I know this won't make top 30 but here is my score.

ninojean --- AMD Phenom II X6 1100T / 3.84GHz ---- Gigabyte GTX 570 Super Overclock Series SLI , 879 / 1758 / 1050 ---- 49.8 ---- 1255


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> *Baasha --- Intel i7 [email protected] 4.5 Ghz --- GTX-Titan SC 4-Way SLI @ STOCK --- 175.1 FPS--- Score 4410*
> 
> Proof:
> 
> 
> It's alive!


MONSTER!!!


----------



## JML10166

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> *Baasha --- Intel i7 [email protected] 4.5 Ghz --- GTX-Titan SC 4-Way SLI @ STOCK --- 175.1 FPS--- Score 4410*
> 
> Proof:
> 
> 
> It's alive!


Now that is a thing of beauty. Going to bother overclocking those badboys?









JML


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

MrTOOSHORT -- 3970x @5.2GHz -- GTX 480 @1GHz core 1200MHz memory -- 31.1 -- 784:


----------



## HeadlessKnight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> MrTOOSHORT -- 3970x @5.2GHz -- GTX 480 @1GHz core 1200MHz memory -- 31.1 -- 784:


That is one of the most awesome GTX 480s out there







. Nice score from the old faithful







.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Hey thanks alot for that comment HeadlessKnight. It's hard to get this thing to 1Ghz. I really need the volts to get it there. I'm using this card for my main card for now and it does great @1200p at 965Mhz.

Go Fermi! LoL.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> MrTOOSHORT -- 3970x @5.2GHz -- GTX 480 @1GHz core 1200MHz memory -- 31.1 -- 784:


Hey Shorty








wow, I didn't think the 480 would still go like that.
Were you able to get the 1GHz core before you got it wet?

Nice score


----------



## heyskip

heyskip --- 3930 / 4400 ---- 680 Lightning SLI, 1350 / 7000 ---- 83.8 ---- 2111


----------



## Justinator

Justinator --- i7 980 @4.05 --- GTX 680 3-Way SLI 1215/2430/7012 --- 101.0 FPS --- 2545

OCN Heaven Top 30.png 4055k .png file


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Hey Shorty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wow, I didn't think the 480 would still go like that.
> Were you able to get the 1GHz core before you got it wet?
> 
> Nice score


Hi Red.

Couldn't even break 900MHz on the aircooler, 875Mhz was a feat.


----------



## ZeVo

Does this seem low to anybody else?

ASUS 670 at stock.


----------



## JML10166

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeVo*
> 
> Does this seem low to anybody else?
> 
> ASUS 670 at stock.


I can't see files on your hard drive.









JML


----------



## ZeVo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JML10166*
> 
> I can't see files on your hard drive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JML


Hehe, I'm stupid. Give me a second.

EDIT:



My rig is in my signature. Stock settings. During Heaven it goes up to 1032MHz. Cards never exceed 58c.


----------



## JML10166

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeVo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *JML10166*
> 
> I can't see files on your hard drive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JML
> 
> 
> 
> Hehe, I'm stupid. Give me a second.
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> 
> 
> My rig is in my signature. Stock settings. During Heaven it goes up to 1032MHz. Cards never exceed 58c.
Click to expand...

Well, before I overclocked my "lesser" 670, it hit 31.7 fps and a score of 798 with a max core of 1089MHz, so you seem to be doing a bit better than I did, actually. Slightly more bang for your buck than me.

Gunna OC that baby and see what it can do?









JML


----------



## ZeVo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JML10166*
> 
> Well, before I overclocked my "lesser" 670, it hit 31.7 fps and a score of 798 with a max core of 1089MHz, so you seem to be doing a bit better than I did, actually. Slightly more bang for your buck than me.
> 
> Gunna OC that baby and see what it can do?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JML


I will try.. again! I had a problem yesterday where the card would throttle 13MHz up. Today, I somehow fixed the problem and will start overclocking it again tomorrow. But overall, I am not too disappointed. I could have gotten a 7950, but the majority of the games I play are more Nvidia optimized. CUDA and PhysX are also pretty neat features. I also got this thing for $338 new so it costs about the same as a 7950.


----------



## CDMAN

updated


----------



## capchaos

capchaos --- i7 3820 / 4.825 ---- gtx titan tri-sli, 1150 / 3204 ---- 162.3 ---- 4089

heaven_2013_03_21_10_30_11_935.jpg 1485k .jpg file


----------



## Baasha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CDMAN*
> 
> updated


uhh.. I should be #3 on the list @ 175.1 FPS.. your list is NOT updated!


----------



## Vade

All scores must have data line in order to considered for the Top 30:

Member Name --- Processor / Speed ---- GPU Name, Core / Shaders / Memory ---- FPS ---- Score

Please provide a screen shot that displays the score with the stone walk way displayed to confim that Tessellation is turned on for score verification.

Any score that is posted that does not follow the settings above or does not have the correct screen shot will not be counted.


----------



## Baasha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vade*
> 
> All scores must have data line in order to considered for the Top 30:
> 
> Member Name --- Processor / Speed ---- GPU Name, Core / Shaders / Memory ---- FPS ---- Score
> 
> Please provide a screen shot that displays the score with *the stone walk way displayed* to confim that Tessellation is turned on for score verification.
> 
> Any score that is posted that does not follow the settings above or does not have the correct screen shot will not be counted.


ugh.. I just took a screenshot of the score... Didn't realize we needed the stone walkway. Oh well, I got ~181 FPS with 1176Mhz across all 4 Titan SCs so meh.


----------



## m3t4lh34d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> ugh.. I just took a screenshot of the score... Didn't realize we needed the stone walkway. Oh well, I got ~181 FPS with 1176Mhz across all 4 Titan SCs so meh.


Yeah it sucks with the SLI scaling of the 4 Titans I have. Looks like you're having the same issues.

Unigine isn't threaded at all, so it uses mostly a single thread, thus an i7 3770k or 3570k with a high OC would do best with the 4 Titans. I'm going to do some tests today on my 3770k rig, and see if the 4 Way scaling is better in this bench.


----------



## Kaapstad

Invalid entry please ignore


----------



## Gustave

Got my Titans up-and-running since this weekend. This is an out-of-the-box score


----------



## Cobrah

Gtx 680 sli, i7 3770k 4.4ghz, 16gb gskill 2133


----------



## Baasha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m3t4lh34d*
> 
> Yeah it sucks with the SLI scaling of the 4 Titans I have. Looks like you're having the same issues.
> 
> Unigine isn't threaded at all, so it uses mostly a single thread, thus an i7 3770k or 3570k with a high OC would do best with the 4 Titans. I'm going to do some tests today on my 3770k rig, and see if the 4 Way scaling is better in this bench.


Yea, I stopped taking benchmarks seriously a while ago. My Unigine Valley score w/ 4-Way SLI Titan SCs are so pathetic that I didn't even post it. Someone with 2 Titans scored more than 30 FPS than I did! o_0

On that note, how did you get 190+ FPS on 4.0? Looks like Kaapstad just got his 4-Way Titans and smashed 200FPS! My CPU OC went from 4.5Ghz which gave me a score of 175FPS to 4.8Ghz and +300 on the memory; now I got 183.5 FPS.

What stable OCs are you seeing in 4-Way SLI? Looks like Kaapstad got his score with 972Mhz which is insane! I am running 1176Mhz and +300 on the memory on my Titans and things are great! Yet, my score gets demolished by his(?). The 3930K @ 5.0Ghz can't be that much better than a 3970X @ 4.8Ghz. Unless he has some other gimmick up his sleeve(?). LOL.

Anyway, great score Kaapstad and Metalhead! Let's fill the ranks with Titans!


----------



## Baasha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaapstad*
> 
> Kaapstad---3930k @5.0ghz---4xGTX [email protected]/1613---200.7FPS---Score 5055
> 
> 
> 
> I just wanted to see if I could pass 200fps
> 
> Plenty more left in the tank


Any hints on how you were able to achieve such a high score? It seems like you ran your Titans @ 972Mhz which is stock (boost clock)?

I'm running my 4 Titan SCs @ 1176Mhz and +300 Mem and got only 183.5 FPS! Of course, your 3930K is at 5.0Ghz but my 3970X is at 4.8Ghz. There is no way that 200Mhz makes such a huge difference (almost 17 FPS!).

Great score anyway!


----------



## m3t4lh34d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> Yea, I stopped taking benchmarks seriously a while ago. My Unigine Valley score w/ 4-Way SLI Titan SCs are so pathetic that I didn't even post it. Someone with 2 Titans scored more than 30 FPS than I did! o_0
> 
> On that note, how did you get 190+ FPS on 4.0? Looks like Kaapstad just got his 4-Way Titans and smashed 200FPS! My CPU OC went from 4.5Ghz which gave me a score of 175FPS to 4.8Ghz and +300 on the memory; now I got 183.5 FPS.
> 
> What stable OCs are you seeing in 4-Way SLI? Looks like Kaapstad got his score with 972Mhz which is insane! I am running 1176Mhz and +300 on the memory on my Titans and things are great! Yet, my score gets demolished by his(?). The 3930K @ 5.0Ghz can't be that much better than a 3970X @ 4.8Ghz. Unless he has some other gimmick up his sleeve(?). LOL.
> 
> Anyway, great score Kaapstad and Metalhead! Let's fill the ranks with Titans!


Yeah it looks like he was using 314.14, and I was using 314.21, which I've tested both and neither have given an improvement.

It could come down to something as simple as the slow DDR3 memory that I use. I chose to go with 32GB of memory so it's only running at 1600mhz. I would imagine 2133mhz memory or above would provide a couple hundred points. Not to mention his extra CPU OC that he has on me. I was at 4.9ghz but with HT disabled.

There is definitely a tweak or two that we've yet to find out, but it is really frustrating getting such horrible scaling with these cards.

I think I might also try to disable core parking as well. I haven't tried that yet. I've heard it'll give up to 2-3 fps in this bench.


----------



## Baasha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m3t4lh34d*
> 
> Yeah it looks like he was using 314.14, and I was using 314.21, which I've tested both and neither have given an improvement.
> 
> It could come down to something as simple as the slow DDR3 memory that I use. I chose to go with 32GB of memory so it's only running at 1600mhz. I would imagine 2133mhz memory or above would provide a couple hundred points. Not to mention his extra CPU OC that he has on me. I was at 4.9ghz but with HT disabled.
> 
> There is definitely a tweak or two that we've yet to find out, but it is really frustrating getting such horrible scaling with these cards.
> 
> I think I might also try to disable core parking as well. I haven't tried that yet. I've heard it'll give up to 2-3 fps in this bench.


Hmm.. I'm running 32GB @ 2133Mhz so I don't think that helps that much. He also seems to have broken P32,000 in 3DMark 11 which is incredible. I did a run today and got P30,200. He has over 2000 points with just 200Mhz more on his OC and 3930K at that, which is outshone by the 3970X in every department.

Meh.. benchmarks shmenchmarks. I'm going to play BF3 and have fun. LOL









My entry for this benchmark:

*Baasha---3970X @ 4.8Ghz---4x EVGA GTX Titan SC (4-Way SLI) @1176Mhz---183.3FPS---Score 4618*


----------



## maximus56

His score is invalid for 3d Mark 11 because he is using beta drivers, and that's it. Kaapstad is very skilled bencher, and always has been, as I recall from his quad 690 days.
Congrats Kaapstad on this score! I could only manage 185 fps and change ..lol


----------



## peterhejlejensen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> Any hints on how you were able to achieve such a high score? It seems like you ran your Titans @ 972Mhz which is stock (boost clock)?
> 
> I'm running my 4 Titan SCs @ 1176Mhz and +300 Mem and got only 183.5 FPS! Of course, your 3930K is at 5.0Ghz but my 3970X is at 4.8Ghz. There is no way that 200Mhz makes such a huge difference (almost 17 FPS!).
> 
> Great score anyway!


I'm guessing lowering the settings


----------



## capchaos

Hey its easy to just hit one of the f keys to turn off tess and turn it back on but I would never do that on a benchmark run


----------



## shedokan

Hey

Do these results seem alright for my system?











Anyone with a similiar system who can post his results?


----------



## Kaapstad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maximus56*
> 
> His score is invalid for 3d Mark 11 because he is using beta drivers, and that's it. Kaapstad is very skilled bencher, and always has been, as I recall from his quad 690 days.
> Congrats Kaapstad on this score! I could only manage 185 fps and change ..lol


Thanks

Here is part of the reason, I have just finished building this. I have got the cards in the top of the system with plenty of room around them, they seem to run better up there.


----------



## capchaos

Looks like a pretty roomy case you got there


----------



## peterhejlejensen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaapstad*
> 
> 
> Quality = High


vs
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> 
> Quality = Ultra


----------



## Kaapstad

Here is one using the correct settings.

Kaapstad---3930k @5.0ghz---4xGTX [email protected]/1613---195.6FPS---Score 4928


----------



## milesmutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shedokan*
> 
> Hey
> 
> Do these results seem alright for my system?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone with a similiar system who can post his results?


Yup, in fact I have a very similar system. Here's my run at this. Can't wait for my GTX 670 to come in after this abysmal score, lol.

milesmutt --- i5 3570K/ 4.4GHz ---- GTX 570, 840MHz/ 1680MHz/ 2050MHz ---- 26.2 ---- 661

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/405/heaven20130325043723184.jpg/

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## shedokan

thanks :-]


----------



## RX7-2nr

I dont care to be listed. I just wanted to get my score over 1k, ended up at 1034. I set the voltage at 1.25 and just saw how high I could get it with that. Not going to go any higher even though the max temps I saw was 62.

Gigabyte Windforce 7950
1268 core, 1683 memory, 1.25v
i7 920 @ 4.2ghz.


----------



## Gustave

Gustave --- Core i7-3960X/4.2Ghz ---- EVGA GTX Titan SC SLI 928 / /1502 ---- 111.1 ---- 2798



Is this good?


----------



## tinuz97

Is this good or bad??
My score: http://www.weerstationberghem.nl/Heaven_benchmark.html

This is a Asus gtx 680 top edition, watercooled with the Dwood bracket ( /antec 620 watercooling mod)

Also modded bios for 1.212 volts.
Gpu on max 1345mhz (boost)
DDR on 6958mhz.

Intel core i7 3770K ((delidded and liquid ultra on DIE and h100i) 4.5ghz


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tinuz97*
> 
> Is this good or bad??
> My score: http://www.weerstationberghem.nl/Heaven_benchmark.html
> 
> This is a Asus gtx 680 top edition, watercooled with the Dwood bracket ( /antec 620 watercooling mod)
> 
> Also modded bios for 1.212 volts.
> Gpu on max 1345mhz (boost)
> DDR on 6958mhz.
> 
> Intel core i7 3770K ((delidded and liquid ultra on DIE and h100i) 4.5ghz


Looks like you're running normal operation for the equipment used:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1235557/official-top-30-heaven-benchmark-4-0-scores/1470#post_19488535


----------



## tinuz97

Thx, now if have some material to compare.
I cant get it higher









I want to hard voltmod it ,gonna do some research for it, thx


----------



## Ghost12

Just ran this for the first time, any idea why my gpu`s listed like that? is it windows 8 related

Thanks


----------



## 32oz

Shouldn't I be doing much better on a EVGA 660 Ti SC (default clocks)?


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaapstad*
> 
> Here is one using the correct settings.
> 
> Kaapstad---3930k @5.0ghz---4xGTX [email protected]/1613---195.6FPS---Score 4928


dam! have u tried the unigine vally bench looks awsome! but i think it needs work for tri and quad sli
http://www.overclock.net/t/1360884/official-top-30-unigine-valley-benchmark-1-0-fill-the-form-single-and-multi-monitors


----------



## lilchronic

lilchronic - 3570k 5ghz - 2x 670 FTW SLI 1320 / 7308 - 78.2 FPS - score 1969


----------



## Kaapstad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> dam! have u tried the unigine vally bench looks awsome! but i think it needs work for tri and quad sli
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1360884/official-top-30-unigine-valley-benchmark-1-0-fill-the-form-single-and-multi-monitors


I did try it but the results were awful, 4 cards scored less than 3 cards lol.


----------



## m3t4lh34d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> dam! have u tried the unigine vally bench looks awsome! but i think it needs work for tri and quad sli
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1360884/official-top-30-unigine-valley-benchmark-1-0-fill-the-form-single-and-multi-monitors


Valley scales like crap after 2 Titans. I get the same score with 4 Titans that I do with 2 Oc'd.


----------



## Snakesoul

Uau seeing this scores make shrink and be shy to post my score...
But i'm a proud owner of a Msi hd [email protected] stock (for almost a week)..just for fun since i'm not an hardcore overclocker (or even a softcore







)..
The temperatures never reached 70º celsius (room temperature about 18º...i think it's ok..)
I know my score suck but... it is what it is









http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/541/benchmarkhd79501.jpg/


----------



## Nightz2k

Haven't used this benchmark since I had 460's in SLI. This single HD7950 is holding up pretty well OC'd.









NiGhTz2k - 2500k 3.8GHz - HD7950 1200 / 1575 - 38.4 FPS - Score 966



Obviously I know I'm nowhere near Top 30.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quick run in before bed:

CallsignVega --- 3960X / 5.2 GHz ---- 4-Way Titan, 1176 / 3623 ---- 205.3 ---- 5171










I'll have to tweak it some when I get more time.


----------



## m3t4lh34d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Quick run in before bed:
> 
> CallsignVega --- 3960X / 5.2 GHz ---- 4-Way Titan, 1176 / 3623 ---- 205.3 ---- 5171
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll have to tweak it some when I get more time.


If only Unigine was a more heavily threaded engine, CPU overclocks wouldn't matter as much =/

I ran my Titans at roughly the same clocks, and yet your 300mhz higher OC pushed you over the edge.


----------



## CallsignVega

There's a bit more to it than that. My system is pretty tweaked.











Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## H3avyM3tal

Is pushing 900 points normal for 7970 @ 1100/1500?


----------



## milesmutt

Updated since I'm running new GPU's.

milesmutt --- i5 3570K/ 4.4GHz ---- GTX 670 SLI, 1136MHz/ 1777MHz ---- 72.7 ---- 1831

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/109/heaven20130408150144043.jpg/

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## NitrousX

Does this look okay for stock GTX 680's?


----------



## confed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H3avyM3tal*
> 
> Is pushing 900 points normal for 7970 @ 1100/1500?


I get 975 @ 1100/1700. Seems about right for you. Gettin warmer around here (over 80) so i am dialing back the card a little bit.


----------



## m3t4lh34d

Decided to mod the BIOS on my Zotac 680s to compare fully modded 680s to a single Titan with the same modded BIOS.

It seems I'm hitting around 1000 points with 1 680 @ 1202/3500, so we'll see if I can get both of them at the same clock or higher and compare it to one of my better Titans.

I think I've got some headroom on this 680 left as well. I believe I can do 1250-1275 on the core no problem. It's all up to the silicon lottery as to if both can match however









Alright, so here's the best I could get out of the first of my 2 Zotac 680 2GB editions that I have in Unigine 4.0 @ the 1920x1080 standard:



The clocks were 1280 core, 3465 memory rock solid @ 1.212v

AND... This is my slowest Titan (which happens to be the Signature SC+, go figure), and it also likes to throttle alot.



This was at a pretty pitiful OC of around 1071 bouncing up to 1124, and the memory was at 3159 @ 1.2v (using the slider) (pretty sad OC, as my ASUS does 1189/3400+ @ 1.212v)

I'll come back and do a proper test with my ASUS for a proper contest, but it seems that the Titan destroys GK104 in this bench, along with the 7970, *(before you start talking about scaling and frame times in Multi-GPU Configs)*

*SO, Judging from these results, even on one of the better GTX 680 AIR overclocks with a Modded BIOS, You're looking at a gain of 45.7% increase vs a basically stock Titan with an increased Power Target. A reflective silicon example of a Titan would increase that number to 50% improvement and beyond, and that's on AIR as well. We aren't even talking Water here.

With that said, it pretty much validates the fact that 2 Titans in SLI is equal to or better than 3 680s regardless of the OC on the 680s (at least in this bench, but since its kepler vs kepler, you can expect roughly the same improvement in anything that is heavily tessellated and makes use of heavy Anti-Aliasing.*

*The reason I'm making this point is that some of the AMD guys keep downplaying the Titan as a ~30% increase in performance, which IS true AT STOCK, but at stock ONLY. It's just like with any CPU or GPU, the higher the IPC, the more bang for your buck you get when you overclock said CPU or GPU, which is the case with the Titan.*


----------



## cstkl1

Sapphire Vapor X 7970 1160/6900 @1.24/1.6v -Stable

Sorry the results are mixed one shot with others benchmarks.
Heaven 4.0 Extreme 1080p - 1k


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m3t4lh34d*
> 
> Decided to mod the BIOS on my Zotac 680s to compare fully modded 680s to a single Titan with the same modded BIOS.
> 
> It seems I'm hitting around 1000 points with 1 680 @ 1202/3500, so we'll see if I can get both of them at the same clock or higher and compare it to one of my better Titans.
> 
> I think I've got some headroom on this 680 left as well. I believe I can do 1250-1275 on the core no problem. It's all up to the silicon lottery as to if both can match however
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alright, so here's the best I could get out of the first of my 2 Zotac 680 2GB editions that I have in Unigine 4.0 @ the 1920x1080 standard:
> 
> 
> 
> The clocks were 1280 core, 3465 memory rock solid @ 1.212v
> 
> AND... This is my slowest Titan (which happens to be the Signature SC+, go figure), and it also likes to throttle alot.
> 
> 
> 
> This was at a pretty pitiful OC of around 1071 bouncing up to 1124, and the memory was at 3159 @ 1.2v (using the slider) (pretty sad OC, as my ASUS does 1189/3400+ @ 1.212v)
> 
> I'll come back and do a proper test with my ASUS for a proper contest, but it seems that the Titan destroys GK104 in this bench, along with the 7970, *(before you start talking about scaling and frame times in Multi-GPU Configs)*
> 
> *SO, Judging from these results, even on one of the better GTX 680 AIR overclocks with a Modded BIOS, You're looking at a gain of 45.7% increase vs a basically stock Titan with an increased Power Target. A reflective silicon example of a Titan would increase that number to 50% improvement and beyond, and that's on AIR as well. We aren't even talking Water here.
> 
> With that said, it pretty much validates the fact that 2 Titans in SLI is equal to or better than 3 680s regardless of the OC on the 680s (at least in this bench, but since its kepler vs kepler, you can expect roughly the same improvement in anything that is heavily tessellated and makes use of heavy Anti-Aliasing.*
> 
> *The reason I'm making this point is that some of the AMD guys keep downplaying the Titan as a ~30% increase in performance, which IS true AT STOCK, but at stock ONLY. It's just like with any CPU or GPU, the higher the IPC, the more bang for your buck you get when you overclock said CPU or GPU, which is the case with the Titan.*


question is . . . is your 680 a good representative? my 7950 beats it ever so slightly. i am sure you can push it more. don't get me wrong . . . i know the titan is a beast.


----------



## yawa

Best I could do on my card with a +80mhz on the GPU and +100 Mhz on the Memory. Also my FX8350 is running at 4.8ghz.

Still throwing my hat in the ring.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

HOMECINEMA-PC i7 [email protected]@2408 GTX660ti TRI SLI 1149 / 3457 83.6 fps 2106









Had to take snapshot of the original screener that's in my heaven screenshots that's in.tga format








But that should get me in the top 30 fingers crossed


----------



## Nightz2k

NiGhTz2k --- i5 2500K @ 5.0GHz ---- HD 7950 Crossfire, 1100MHz/ 1600MHz ---- 72.9 ---- 1836





Can probably push it a bit more, but I think it's fine as is for now.


----------



## lilchronic

lilchronic - i5-3570k - 5.0ghz - 2x 670 ftw SLI - 1333/3604 FPS 77.7 score:1958


*EDIT:*
ohh wow i just realized i posted a worse score lol
http://cdn.overclock.net/a/a3/a3b45c65_heaven4.0.png


----------



## Nightz2k

Had to give it another shot, finally just got over 2k.

NiGhTz2k --- i5 2500K @ 5.0GHz ---- HD 7950 Crossfire, 1225MHz/ 1700MHz ---- 79.6 ---- 2005


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

HOMECINEMA-PC i7 [email protected] GTX660ti TRI SLI 1149 / 3488 84fps 2117


That should get me no 29







For awhile anyways ..... maybe








Sorry Karlitos I bumped ya


----------



## stahlhart

stahlhart --- i7-2700k @ 4.8GHz --- GTX 670 PE SLI --- 1267/3591 --- 75.3 --- 1896


----------



## b0uncyfr0

Ok i know this isnt breaking any records but im not sure if im underperforming. Can someone please check my score.

i5 2550K @ 4.6 and GTX 570 at (890/2075)


----------



## m3t4lh34d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> question is . . . is your 680 a good representative? my 7950 beats it ever so slightly. i am sure you can push it more. don't get me wrong . . . i know the titan is a beast.


The 680 was @ 1280mhz stable in unigine for 3 loops, and the memory was +550 so I highly doubt anyone else's 680 would OC much higher than that, and Unigine Heaven has ALWAYS been dominated by AMD for whatever reason, as far as 680/670 vs 7950/7970 goes.

I was able to game at 1300mhz on this particular 680 with +550 memory, so I think yes it is a very good representative of a solid overclocker, whilst the Titan I used in the comparison was not.


----------



## Clairvoyant129

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m3t4lh34d*
> 
> The 680 was @ 1280mhz stable in unigine for 3 loops, and the memory was +550 so I highly doubt anyone else's 680 would OC much higher than that, and Unigine Heaven has ALWAYS been dominated by AMD for whatever reason, as far as 680/670 vs 7950/7970 goes.
> 
> I was able to game at 1300mhz on this particular 680 with +550 memory, so I think yes it is a very good representative of a solid overclocker, whilst the Titan I used in the comparison was not.


Damn 550MHz+ on memory...


----------



## stahlhart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b0uncyfr0*
> 
> Ok i know this isnt breaking any records but im not sure if im underperforming. Can someone please check my score.
> 
> i5 2550K @ 4.6 and GTX 570 at (890/2075)


Closest I could find was a Heaven 3.0 score of 39.9 and 1005, with a 2500K and a 570 (in the second chart first post of this thread) -- given the age of your GPU, you might want to try that version and compare to see if you're in the ballpark.


----------



## Zypharium

I'm a bit saddend by the score I got in Heaven Benchmark 4.0. Isn't it somehow very low for my powerful rig?



Everything at stock clocks, but I just don't feel that this score is justified. I don't have any problems in games, since I don't encounter any lags whatsoever in every game I tried, naturally on maximum settings. The Witcher 2 on maximum settings with Uber-Sampling enabled, Metro 2033 is the same, no problems there, constant 60 or more FPS. Only Crysis 3 doesn't like SLI-systems, since the frames are almost the same as with one card, really strange if you ask me.

My 3D Mark 11 score is really high and good, though:


----------



## stahlhart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zypharium*
> 
> Everything at stock clocks, but I just don't feel that this score is justified


Welcome to the OCN forums.

I'm not sure that I understand why you are disappointed with your score, yet feel compelled to keep your system at stock clocks. I would think that most of us here are pushing these things in our rigs as far as we can to get the highest scores possible.

What are the CPU and GPU clocks that generated this score? Mine are in post #1564. Perhaps if they were compared -- our rigs are fairly similar enough -- we could determine if this is a case of "you simply didn't push your hardware enough" or "there's a problem somewhere".


----------



## Zypharium

Ah, thanks for answering.

Here are my clocks:

CPU at stock (3.500 Mhz)
GPU at stock (954, both)
Only the Ram is overclocked to 1866 (1600)

How much do you think I can overclock my GPU? I tried a few combinations, but the nvidia driver crashes every time, so I gave up.


----------



## stahlhart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zypharium*
> 
> Ah, thanks for answering.
> 
> Here are my clocks:
> 
> CPU at stock (3.500 Mhz)
> GPU at stock (954, both)
> Only the Ram is overclocked to 1866 (1600)
> 
> How much do you think I can overclock my GPU? I tried a few combinations, but the nvidia driver crashes every time, so I gave up.


Which 670s do you have...? Mine are the MSI noisy fans Power Edition... farthest I've pushed mine is 1267 for core (they arrived as 1254 and 1241 out of the box) and +585 (1795) for VRAM.


----------



## Zypharium

I bought two Zotac GPU's. Mine are not that noisy, but of course they are hellish loud, if you use a custom and aggressive fan curve, like I do. I made it so that they will never reach 65°C. My first GPU reaches 60°C and my second 55°C at full load, 'cause you know what happens at 70°C.

I'm gonna overclock my GPU's today again, and see if I can get a stable overclock.


----------



## stahlhart

Which drivers are you using? Have you tried a custom installation that only includes the graphics and PhysX drivers, stripping out HD audio, 3D and auto update, if you don't use those features?

Any particular reason you're keeping the CPU at 3.5GHz? Even with stock cooling, I would think you'd be able to get at least to something like 4.2GHz or so for free -- I've never worked with an Ivy Bridge, though, so I can't speak from experience here.

There's also this guide -- the tweaks here are primarily aimed at 3DMark, but you never know:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1360415/guide-3dmark-tweaks#post_19283994

Also make sure you're not running anything unnecessary in the background during your runs. Good luck...


----------



## Blindsay

Does this score look low to you guys?










3570k @ 4.2 and 2x 7950s at 1100/1250


----------



## stahlhart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blindsay*
> 
> Does this score look low to you guys?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3570k @ 4.2 and 2x 7950s at 1100/1250


Closest comparison I could find:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1235557/official-top-30-heaven-benchmark-4-0-scores/1320#post_19334896


----------



## Blindsay

disabled ULPS in AB


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

UPDATE :
HOMECINEMA-PC i7 [email protected]@2396 GTX660ti TRI SLI 1149 / 3511 84.5fps 2128


----------



## khemist

khemist--- i5-2500k @ 5.0GHz --- GTX Titan @ 1215/1852 --- 68.9 --- 1735

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/46/82905928.jpg/


----------



## Peanuts4

So when heaven benchmark crashes what happens? I don't get artifacts but I have found right before I load the last scene it will go black but I can still hear the music. I'm guessing I have an unstable OC but I really thought I would have had artifacts or something?

So I just ran it again at a speed that passed before but now right after my score came up and I was going to save it goes black then to windows and I see "Unigine Engine Stopped working" and at the bottom Nvidia Display Drivers stopped responding?

So keeping in mind my card passed at this speed before are my drivers or the benchmark program gotten screwy on me? I'm running the beta 320's


----------



## stahlhart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peanuts4*
> 
> So when heaven benchmark crashes what happens? I don't get artifacts but I have found right before I load the last scene it will go black but I can still hear the music. I'm guessing I have an unstable OC but I really thought I would have had artifacts or something?
> 
> So I just ran it again at a speed that passed before but now right after my score came up and I was going to save it goes black then to windows and I see "Unigine Engine Stopped working" and at the bottom Nvidia Display Drivers stopped responding?
> 
> So keeping in mind my card passed at this speed before are my drivers or the benchmark program gotten screwy on me? I'm running the beta 320's


That's a Timeout Detection and Recovery (TDR) message -- you're not stable. I see this with Heaven or Valley if I push the CPU too hard, so you might want to try there first -- just roll your multiplier back one and see if the run completes.


----------



## Amfamora

My Result Sapphire 7970 OC in Crossfire 1100mhz Core 1600mhz Mem


----------



## stahlhart

stahlhart--- i7-2700k @ 4.8GHz --- GTX 670 SLI 1254/1791 --- 75.8 --- 1909


----------



## stahlhart

I know that no one cares about v3.0 any more, but I thought this was a decent run. Same stats as the previous post.


----------



## CDMAN

thread updated


----------



## Byakuya27

Byakuya27--- i7-2600k @ 5.1GHz --- HD 7950 X 3 1100/1250 --- 102.7 --- 2587


----------



## johntauwhare

GTX 660 SLI - 54.8 FPS - score 1380

CPU = 2700K @48/100, GPUs OC at 1293/1640, 1.212V K-Boost on, aero off, 470W

http://s1289.photobucket.com/user/J...nigine2700Koc2x660oc1380_zps52832f83.jpg.html

EDIT: have now got a Heaven screenshot unable to replicate that score but this will do:

johntauwhare, 2700k/4.8, GXT660SLi, 1267/1630, FPS=54.5, Score=1372

http://s1289.photobucket.com/user/J...ven_1267_1630_1372_00009_zpsd8678427.jpg.html


----------



## John Shepard

I run my 680 at 1202Mhz core(boost) and 7308Mhz memory,stock voltage.If i back down on the memory i could push the core higher but i benefit more from a higher mem bandwidth.
http://img90.imageshack.us/i/unigine.jpg/
Hopefully i'll get myself a Titan eventually....


----------



## cryzr

Hi, I'm new to this and think my score is very low, I have a i7 3770k clocked to 4.5Ghz and a ATI radeon 7850 card but with everything standard im getting a score of 282. is this right or is it very low for some reason?

cheers cryzr


----------



## Renairy

Renairy --- i7 3770k @ 4.7GHz ---- GTX Titan SLI, 1202MHz ---- *130.7* FPS ---- *3293* Score
-


----------



## Koniakki

Just did a run with +125/+560 and resulted in 78FPS with 1st post settings. I just had run Valley and pressing F12 for screenshot was in my mind. But it didn't work for Heaven 4.0.

So no validation for now. But I thought I should post it for future reference for my self mostly.


----------



## khemist

Renairy and anyone else who doesn't know - press F12 to take a pic and it will be stored in C:\Users\yourname\Heaven\screenshots.


----------



## khemist

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/10/1771q.jpg/

2500k @ 5.0 Titan @ 1240/1852.


----------



## ttnuagmada

Here's the best I got with my Titan before I sold it

[email protected] [email protected] 1215/1865


----------



## ttnuagmada

Here's the best I've gotten with my 780 so far

[email protected] [email protected]/1840


----------



## Zypharium

Finally, I have found a stable overclock for my rig!







I don't even need to increase the voltage, because the overclock is so stable, that it didn't even crash after 2 hours Heaven Benchmark and 3D Mark 11. The score overall increased by about 600 points in 3D Mark and by 150 points in Heaven Benchmark, that's just amazing!
At stock:

Overclocked:

At stock:

Overclocked:




I even further overclocked my GPUs and met the absolute limit (+78 core clock, +398 memory clock):


Even 1 Mhz above these clocks, makes Heaven Benchmark instantly at scene 21 (every time at this particular scene) crash.


----------



## Kaapstad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *khemist*
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/10/1771q.jpg/
> 
> 2500k @ 5.0 Titan @ 1240/1852.


Nice score there.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

*Majin SSJ Eric --- Intel Core i7 3960X @ 5GHz --- 2 x EVGA GTX Titan in SLI @ 1163MHz / 3606MHz --- 130.2 FPS --- 3281*

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/28/heaven11633606.jpg/


----------



## cstkl1




----------



## 03threefiftyz

^Stock clocks?


----------



## heyskip

heyskip --- 3930 / 4.4 ---- 680Lightning SLI, 1352 / 7450 ---- 86.1 ---- 2170


----------



## biggreenrex

This is is my first run of the benchmark software.

Pretty happy with it











The two 580s are watercooled in a loop with the cpu. Runs at about 52-53oC under larger load in SLI

run now on the settings as required in post 1


----------



## johntauwhare

2700k /t 5.2 --- GTX 780 --- 1150 / 1680 --- 60.5 --- 1524

http://s1289.photobucket.com/user/J...ven_GTX780_11501680_1524_zpsa09259bb.jpg.html


----------



## Spacedinvader

Skyrim and FC3 will black / white screen crash on me with any OC tho









Could no doubt go higher with moar volts but as I can't get game stable they run stock which gets just over 900


----------



## CBZ323

3770k / 4.5--- GTX 780 SLI --- 1150 / 7114 --- 114.2 --- 2875


----------



## anothergeek

6850 crossfire 930/1150 max settings


----------



## Evanlet




----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

UPDATE
HOMECINEMA-PC i73930k @[email protected] GTX660ti TRI SLI 1141 / 3495 85.3fps 2149


----------



## zpaf

My Palit GTX780.


----------



## carlhil2




----------



## RyanAndrew

RyanAndrew --- 3770K (4.5 GHz) ---- GTX 680 3-Way SLI ---- 102.7 ---- 2587


----------



## Blindsay

Blindsay--- 3930K (4.2 GHz) ---- AMD 7950 3-Way Crossfire 1100/1250 ---- 103.1 ---- 2597


----------



## Spacedinvader

Poked her volts, 925 / 1400. Doubt game stable but will try FC3 / Skyrim later.


----------



## Nous

Nous - i5 [email protected] 4.3 HD7950 1200/1550

39.2----986


----------



## VettePilot

I just ran this with my 6970's and man it hammered them. Score was 885 with the settings listed in this thread. I wanted to see what they will before I get my EVGA 780 Superclock tomorrow. I remember my old scores on Heaven 2.5 with no Tess and no AA was 2106. I guess heaven 4 is way more demanding.


----------



## USFORCES

USFORCES --- 980X (4.5 GHz) ---- GTX 680 3-Way SLI ---- 106.5 ---- 2683

http://s66.photobucket.com/user/usforces/media/106_zps5da056c2.jpg.html


----------



## plasmeh

updated score at newer post.


----------



## USFORCES

^ nice score looks like the 680's days are numbered.


----------



## Spacedinvader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Topgearfan*
> 
> I just ran this with my 6970's and man it hammered them. Score was 885 with the settings listed in this thread.


Your 6970s got owned by my 6950s? I get 909 IIRC at stock (850 / 1300 on the PE OC TFIIIs). That 2600k bottle necking them compared to my PhII?


----------



## plasmeh

plasmeh --- 3930k / 4.7GHz---- Tri-SLI GTX 780, 1188mhz core / +500mhz memory ---- 159.5 ---- 4017


----------



## VettePilot

2600k Stock clocks --- New GTX 780 SC ACX 1110 clock/1702 mem


----------



## Goldfighter

http://s265.photobucket.com/user/goldfighter84/media/HeavenBench2.png.html


----------



## Joa3d43

*Joa3d43* --- i7 *3970X* / 5GHz --- Quadfire *7990*s, 1100/1575 --- *195.1* --- *4915*



EDIT NOTE to 'CDMAN'

...this *below is NOT* a submission...I had been asked to add a 'no tess' run...used settings of Valley OP instead of your OP settings per above.

...please also note that my heaven screenies save in '.tga' format, which OCN does not let me upload...I then use Micrografx Picture Publisher to convert to ' .jpeg' which OCN does allow...not sure if the conversion affects anything


----------



## dropxo

Dropxo -- 2600K @ 4.9Ghz -- AMD 6950 Crossfire @ 1010/1540 -- 43.2 -- 1087


----------



## m3t4lh34d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dropxo*
> 
> Dropxo -- 2600K @ 4.9Ghz -- AMD 6950 Crossfire @ 1010/1540 -- 43.2 -- 1087


6970s definitely still pull their weight. I actually got similar frames to Crossfire 7970s as I did with 3 6970s OC'd to 1ghz in BF3 Maxed at 1440p


----------



## EnthusiastG4m3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Goldfighter*
> 
> http://s265.photobucket.com/user/goldfighter84/media/HeavenBench2.png.html


What is the Core/Memory speed on your cards?

So far i'm at 70.3fps with 1202 / 3105 on each card


----------



## Jabba1977

My Heaven 4.0 with SLI 660 TI



Regards...


----------



## tecuarenta

tecuarenta --- 3770K / 4.4 ---- 670FTW SLI 1241 / Stock / 3557 ---- 75,6 ---- 1905


----------



## Jpmboy

jpmboy ---- 3930K / 4.8GHz --- GTX Titan SLI ---- 1150 / 3504 ---- 120.4 fps ---- 3033



anybody know how to set Heaven to save as something other than a tga file? What were they thinking?


----------



## BBEG

BBEG --- i7 2600k @ 4.6 GHz --- GTX 680 ; 1204 / 1603 --- 39.8 FPS --- 1002



This seems a bit low to me, seeing tecuarenta's score. His 670s are clocked slightly faster than my 680, so unless SLI scales extremely well in Heaven I think my score's a bit under.


----------



## tecuarenta

I can make a run disabling sli if you want







just for the sake of comparison. Yesterday I disabled cpu parking. Give it a try if you want


----------



## BBEG

I would appreciate that, thanks. I'll try without CPU parking when I get home from work.


----------



## tecuarenta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BBEG*
> 
> I would appreciate that, thanks. I'll try without CPU parking when I get home from work.


best run so far


----------



## hyp36rmax

hyp36rmax - i5 2500k / 4.5ghz - AMD 7970 CrossfireX, 1125 Core / 2048 Shaders / 1575 Memory - 71.2 FPS - 1794 Score


----------



## BBEG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tecuarenta*
> 
> best run so far


Alrighty. Here comes the weirdness.

1) I turned off core parking. Bumped down to 314.22 to better run COD4 (which it did). I made it through 3 full runs, had 1 run crash, and crashed 20 seconds after one of the full runs finished. No crashes before disabling core parking. Temps are the same as before. Ending FPS was .5 to .8 *worse* than before.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!








2) Then tried pushing the mV and up, setting a more aggressive fan profile, and seeing what happens for S&Gs. First was +100mV, +240-something MHz, same mem clock (1600ish). Second run I backed down to +220-something MHz. Continued crashing intermittently. FPS was *much* worse.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!








3) Nuked 314.22 and went back to 320.18 and my last stable OC (1204 / 1603) but with the more aggressive fan profile. My score was *better* than originally, twice in a row. I don't understand this, as my previous temps were not hitting the 70C throttle (I thought).


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!








4) Tried adding +50mV from stock and +17MHz higher than my stable. Started great, scene 6 showed serious tearing and crash at the end of scene. Trying it a second time resulted in a *547% power spike* when it crashed on scene 10 or so.









I'm still hunting for a better OC for this card. This particular 680 (02G-P4-2680-KR) just might not be a good overclocker. While I'm hoping my second card (02G-P4-2682-KR, aka the original Superclocked) does a bit better, I'm worried that if it does my non-Superclocked version will hold it back in SLI.









Updated score.

BBEG --- i7 2600k @ 4.6 GHz --- GTX 680 ; 1204 / 1603 --- 40.1 FPS --- 1011


----------



## Jpmboy

jpmboy ---- 3930K/4.8GHz --- Titan SLI, 1137/3500 --- 123.9 --- 3122


----------



## 00firebird

Can someone tell me if I'm in the ballpark here or below average for what I have....Stock speed i5-750 (tell me about it) GTX 670 4GB.
When i turn off ambient occlusion I get like double the FPS but i seem to have alot of frame lag with it on.
I've only done +30 to the core clock but this was my first bench.

Here's the numbers. Suprisingly, GPU usage at max I figured it would be bottlenecked. All of my Nvidia control panel settings are stock also, can you recommend what to change. Thanks


----------



## Vade

Vade --- I5 [email protected] MHz --- GTX 780 sli --- 1202/3402Hz --- 114.9 --- 2895


----------



## tecuarenta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *00firebird*
> 
> Can someone tell me if I'm in the ballpark here or below average for what I have....Stock speed i5-750 (tell me about it) GTX 670 4GB.
> When i turn off ambient occlusion I get like double the FPS but i seem to have alot of frame lag with it on.
> I've only done +30 to the core clock but this was my first bench.
> 
> Here's the numbers. Suprisingly, GPU usage at max I figured it would be bottlenecked. All of my Nvidia control panel settings are stock also, can you recommend what to change. Thanks


use thread specified settings to compare plz


----------



## 00firebird

extreme + ultra + x8 i'll probably get half of what it was above. I'll try it later.


----------



## BBEG

*Heaven 4.0 by Driver* - 2600k stock, reference GTX 680 stock

314.22: FPS 34.9, 34.9, 34.9; scores 878, 878, 879
320.18: FPS 35.8, 35.6, 35.5; scores 902, 896, 894
320.39: FPS 35.8, 35.7, 35.7; scores 902, 899, 899
320.49: FPS 35.8, 35.5, 35.7; scores 903, 895, 899












Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



314.22







320.18







320.39







320.49


----------



## pr1me

pr1me --- i7 980x @ 4.6 Ghz ---- 2x GTX Titan, 1202 / 3484 ---- 127.3 ---- 3207


----------



## revro

somehow i cant get over 59fps on my new 780, i set in nvidia control panel performance for maximum, vsync is off yet in all heavens 3 4 and valley i get 59,1fps at most. i made a clean install with just driver 320.49 and physx
what could it be?

best
revro


----------



## 00firebird

Alright here we go now I can compare..... The frame lag/stutter is very noticible at this level of setting even around 30fps..








boost clock was only 1030mhz though.
Also I'm on 314.22 since i heard the new ones had issues.


----------



## Killmassacre

MSI GTX 760 2GB @ stock 1020/1502 with i5 2500k @ 4.4GHz


----------



## 00firebird

Pretty similar results, I need to get my cpu overclocked but that's for another day. Did you notice the frame stuttering like i did? I'm very detail oriented so some might not be as annoyed.


----------



## Killmassacre

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *00firebird*
> 
> Pretty similar results, I need to get my cpu overclocked but that's for another day. Did you notice the frame stuttering like i did? I'm very detail oriented so some might not be as annoyed.


Ya i got a lot of shuttering too, and i also got a lot of shuttering with my old 460's in sli so I'm guessing it's pretty normal to experience it.


----------



## revro

i thought heaven is heavilly GPU bound and I logged data from hwinfo64 and most CPU usage i had on my [email protected] with GTX 780 OC was 77% averaging 55,5%
so any ideas why i dont get above 59fps @1080 nor 1440p in maximum fps on a GTX 780? pcie2 should not be a limitation - solved had 59fps limit in ms ab

I will update my result and post it again
PS: my result
Member Name --- Processor / Speed ---- GPU Name, Core / Shaders / Memory ---- FPS ---- Score
revro --- Intel Q9550 / 3.4GHz ---- GTX 780 OC, 1084,4MHz / 2304 / 1502MHz ---- xx,x---- xxxx

best
revro


----------



## 00firebird

I was able to fix my minimum FPS by letting it run through once, then benchmarking on the second pass.
1050 boost clock everything else stock.
If I went nuts and made it 1150 or 1200 boost clock what differences could I expect? Or is it not worth it for the risk of damage / shorter life


----------



## fatsac420

fatsac420---i7 3770k @ 4.5GHz---GTX 770 SLI 1240 / 7980---104.1---2623


----------



## sniperpowa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fatsac420*
> 
> fatsac420---i7 3770k @ 4.5GHz---GTX 770 SLI 1240 / 7980---104.1---2623


Wrong settings. Ultra quality and 8x I believe.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

*MrTOOSHORT -- 3970x @4.9GHz -- GTX TITAN @1241/ 1777 -- 71.2 -- 1793:*





For people having problems trying to upload TGA files for Heaven 4.0, use Fraps instead to save the screenshot.

Stick your FPS to 300:



And make note of your hotkey to save the screenshot and also to where it's saved, I use F1:



Now open the screenshot with paint and save it as jpeg format and now you can upload it to OCN.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> *MrTOOSHORT -- 3970x @4.9GHz -- GTX TITAN @1241/ 1777 -- 71.2 -- 1793:*
> 
> For people having problems trying to upload TGA files for Heaven 4.0, use Fraps instead to save the screenshot.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Stick your FPS to 300: ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And make note of your hotkey to save the screenshot and also to where it's saved, I use F1:


...thanks - very helpful. The tga files save at about 6 MB and are not admissible at OCN, so have to convert and 'shrink'.

...still wondering why that is - perhaps Heaven 4 installs look at what else is already installed in terms of software and file extensions...I ask because I have a 'file server' that keeps most downloads, as well as two machines (Ivy and Sandy-E) I use for benching

...the Ivy had some graphics programs installed already, and there Heaven 4 screenshots save automatically as .png. The Sandy-E drew Heaven 4 from the same file server but did not have other graphics programs installed - it instead saves Heaven 4 screenshots as .tga per default.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

No problem.

I never understood why the screenshot was TGA based in Heaven 4.0, but not Valley.

No problem I thought, ..so I thought. I downloaded a TGA file viewer, but that made the screenshots inverted and like the mirror affect. Like how ambulance is spelt on the hood backwards so you can read it through your rear view mirror.









So I just gave up for a bit until some other guy said in another forum of the Fraps way. So that's good enough for me.


----------



## BBEG

I've been using this:

http://image.online-convert.com/convert-to-png


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BBEG*
> 
> I've been using this:
> 
> http://image.online-convert.com/convert-to-png


Thanks a bunch!









+Rep.


----------



## 00firebird

Using normal adobe CS6 opens them just fine.. then file save as jpg.


----------



## CDMAN

updated


----------



## KaRLiToS

*+ rep for that CDMAN
*
Great move


----------



## 00firebird

Can we get more scores listed on the non- top 30 for the people who don't spend $1,000 + on GPUs thank you.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *00firebird*
> 
> Can we get more scores listed on the non- top 30 for the people who don't spend $1,000 + on GPUs thank you.


If you're that passionate about it, by all means, open a new thread and keep the list updated frequently and I'll be happy to post my GTX 570 score there.


----------



## jezzer

Out of the box GTX 780, havent done any OC yet but expecting nice things as it stays at 53c during bench on the factory clocks


----------



## BBEG

Messing around in Nvidia Control Panel.

BBEG --- i7 2600k @ 4.7 GHz --- GTX 680 @ 1201 (1254 w/ boost) / 1652 --- Driver 314.22 WHQL --- "Quality"



vs "Performance"



A little over half an FPS. Not as much a gain as in Valley, and the image quality definitely suffers a lot more in Heaven.


----------



## HeadlessKnight

HeadlessKnight -- i7 870 @ 3.8 GHz -- 7950 @ 1220/1715. finally got the memory above 1700+ MHz, I didn't remember it was stable but probably because I set the voltage at a whopping 1700mV last time. This time at 1586mV memory seems stable at everything I throw at it.



Too bad didn't manage to hit 40.0 fps.


----------



## [CyGnus]

Good score


----------



## HeadlessKnight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> Good score


Thanks







.


----------



## Rogrthat

amd 8350 @ 4825 mhz gigabyte gtx 670s at 1202 and 1250


----------



## BBEG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rogrthat*
> 
> amd 8350 @ 4825 mhz gigabyte gtx 670s at 1202 and 1250


These damn 670s...!

Nice job mate. Once I finally get this CPU clock stable I can work on my 2nd 680's max clocks. Hopefully I can top you guys with your sick 670s.


----------



## tecuarenta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rogrthat*
> 
> amd 8350 @ 4825 mhz gigabyte gtx 670s at 1202 and 1250


WHAT!!????


----------



## [CyGnus]

Rogrthat update the benchmark to 4.0 version and bench again


----------



## 00firebird

lol heaven 3.0 wrong thread.


----------



## [CyGnus]

[CyGnus] --- i5 3570k @ 5.1GHz --- 7970 @ 1225/1700
Samsung Green @ 2400MHz 9-10-10-28 1T


----------



## revro

here is mine [email protected] with Gigabyte GTX780 OC with out of the box Boost 2.0 1084,4MHz / 1502MHz

Member Name --- Processor / Speed ---- GPU Name, Core / Shaders / Memory ---- FPS ---- Score
revro --- Q9550 / 3.4GHz ---- Gigabyte GTX780 OC, 1084,4MHz / 2304 / 1502MHz ----53.0 ---- 1335


best
revro


----------



## Baghi

Baghi --- Core i3-2100 / 3,10 GHz ---- Radeon HD 7850, 1115 / 5300 MHz ---- 26,3 ---- 663


----------



## Pis

Pis --- AMD FX 8320 / 3,5 GHz ---- GTX 480 SLi, 701 MHz / 1401 MHz / 924 MHz ---- 41,9 ---- 1055


----------



## Compaddict

Compaddict --- i7-3930k @ 4.3 GHz -- Titan SC Sli, 1110mhz / 2220mhz / 1512MHz --- 116.8 fps ---- Score 2942


----------



## BBEG

Need to keep testing to confirm but I took a 6-7fps hit going to 320.49 WHQL on my stock Superclocked 680 vs my stock vanilla 680 on driver 314.22.


----------



## thorian88

what's the best drivers for benchmark scores up to date for catalyst?


----------



## thorian88

something is wrong with my pc lol.. i was getting 81-89 avg fps with 7970 CF... now i'm only getting 69.. at 1200/1600!!!


----------



## thorian88

nah now i remember... almost everyone has cheated.... and used custom tessellation in their video control panels... ie catalyst etc. i can tell from the pictures lOL


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thorian88*
> 
> nah now i remember... almost everyone has cheated.... and used custom tessellation in their video control panels... ie catalyst etc. i can tell from the pictures lOL


wait, i posted my score in this thread and i installed ccc, of course, but that's about it. i scored 41 with the 7950.


----------



## thorian88

Yeah, I think I had a problem lol.. I have a i7 980x... it was at stock clocks because the OC had failed / voltage and I forgot to change it.. I'll rerun the test at 4.5ghz after I get done installing my new mobo







got an asus rampage iii black edition.. but some of the mobo cpu pins are kinda crooked.. imma straighten em out.


----------



## BBEG

BBEG --- i7 2600k at 4.7 GHz --- GTX 680 SLI ; +90 / +455 (1176 & 1241 / 3460 & 3557) --- 77 FPS --- 1940 --- Vsync off




BBEG --- i7 2600k at 4.7 GHz --- GTX 680 SLI ; +90 / +455 (1176 & 1241 / 3460 & 3557) --- 77 FPS --- 1939 --- Vsync on/auto




Amazing what a difference actually using my 2nd card makes.


----------



## USFORCES

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pr1me*
> 
> pr1me --- i7 980x @ 4.6 Ghz ---- 2x GTX Titan, 1202 / 3484 ---- 127.3 ---- 3207


Nice score and the reason I haven't upgraded yet.


----------



## revro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *revro*
> 
> here is mine [email protected] with Gigabyte GTX780 OC with out of the box Boost 2.0 1084,4MHz / 1502MHz
> 
> Member Name --- Processor / Speed ---- GPU Name, Core / Shaders / Memory ---- FPS ---- Score
> revro --- Q9550 / 3.4GHz ---- Gigabyte GTX780 OC, 1084,4MHz / 2304 / 1502MHz ----53.0 ---- 1335


update for 1440p
Member Name --- Processor / Speed ---- GPU Name, Core / Shaders / Memory ---- FPS ---- Score
revro --- Q9550 / 3.4GHz ---- Gigabyte GTX780 OC, 1084,4MHz / 2304 / 1502MHz ----34.8 ---- 877


best
revro


----------



## CDMAN

updated


----------



## Zypharium

Just a quick question: does Heaven Benchmark even rely on the CPU? 'Cause even when I overclock my i7 3770k from stock clock to 4,8 Ghz I see no improvement in the FPS or Score whatsoever. My overclock is stable, and I don't get any errors or crashes, so I guess it isn't the fault of my overclock. But then, why does everyone here overclock their CPU's, if it is pointless? On the other hand, I only get a huge improvement in 3D Mark 11, but not in Heaven Benchmark, so am I right?


----------



## mxthunder

Correct. Heaven/Valley are very GPU centric tests. CPU does not make much difference at all. We still OC our CPU's because as you stated, it make a difference in other things, like 3dmark11


----------



## BBEG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zypharium*
> 
> Just a quick question: does Heaven Benchmark even rely on the CPU? 'Cause even when I overclock my i7 3770k from stock clock to 4,8 Ghz I see no improvement in the FPS or Score whatsoever. My overclock is stable, and I don't get any errors or crashes, so I guess it isn't the fault of my overclock. But then, why does everyone here overclock their CPU's, if it is pointless? On the other hand, I only get a huge improvement in 3D Mark 11, but not in Heaven Benchmark, so am I right?


People with older CPUs and newer high-end GPUs, especially multiple GPUs, will often need to overclock their CPUs to not throttle their GPUs. This is especially true if they're pushing the clocks on their GPUs.


----------



## Zypharium

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BBEG*
> 
> People with older CPUs and newer high-end GPUs, especially multiple GPUs, will often need to overclock their CPUs to not throttle their GPUs. This is especially true if they're pushing the clocks on their GPUs.


Ah, yeah. You're right, I forget about the people who have older CPU's, then it makes sense.


----------



## managerman

Testing new rig...

managerman --- i7-4770k @ 5.0Ghz ---- EVGA GTX 780 SC ACX, 1176, +55 / 6880 +440 ---- 168.8 ---- 4251



-M


----------



## BBEG

Almost 10 FPS higher than the current highest tri-SLI 780s.


----------



## managerman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BBEG*
> 
> Almost 10 FPS higher than the current highest tri-SLI 780s.


Yes..it was a topic of controversy in the Valley thread before it disappeared...I was 10fps higher there too....

The score is legit and true. I am also running a 4770k @5.0ghz and memory at 2600mhz....possible haswell has optimizations??

-M


----------



## eXXon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *managerman*
> 
> Testing new rig...
> 
> managerman --- i7-4770k @ 5.0Ghz ---- EVGA GTX 780 SC ACX, 1176, +55 / 6880 +440 ---- 168.8 ---- 4251
> 
> 
> 
> -M


Temps seem a bit strange.....60c for a card & 95c for another.....I'm guessing they're on Air, right?

Anyways, great score mate


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *managerman*
> 
> Yes..it was a topic of controversy in the Valley thread before it disappeared...I was 10fps higher there too....
> 
> The score is legit and true. I am also running a 4770k @5.0ghz and memory at 2600mhz....possible haswell has optimizations??
> 
> -M


I just noticed the NT 6.2 (build 9200) OS, is that win 8? Different OS can affect scores as well as a different platform.


----------



## managerman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> I just noticed the NT 6.2 (build 9200) OS, is that win 8? Different OS can affect scores as well as a different platform.


Yes...Windows 8 64 bit , Nvidia Driver is 326.19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eXXon*
> 
> Temps seem a bit strange.....60c for a card & 95c for another.....I'm guessing they're on Air, right?
> 
> Anyways, great score mate


Thats what you get with EVGA 780GTX SC ACX coolers....Crazy temps on card 1 and 2.....EK waterblocks arrived on Friday









Thanks!

-M


----------



## BBEG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> I just noticed the NT 6.2 (build 9200) OS, is that win 8? Different OS can affect scores as well as a different platform.


I also wonder about the Windows 8 bit. Most of the Unigine benchers are still using W7. It would be great if some of the guys with W7 and W8 could run apple-to-apples benchmarks using the same clocks and configs to see if that's where the differences are. I just don't see an OC'd 4770k providing that much of a benefit over an OC'd 3930k; in my own testing, CPU overclock made _very_ little difference in Heaven so long as the CPU wasn't bottlenecking the GPUs (my 2600k at 4.2-ish vs 4.8-ish on a Maximus V Gene had the same or within margin of error scores).


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BBEG*
> 
> I also wonder about the Windows 8 bit. Most of the Unigine benchers are still using W7. It would be great if some of the guys with W7 and W8 could run apple-to-apples benchmarks using the same clocks and configs to see if that's where the differences are. I just don't see an OC'd 4770k providing that much of a benefit over an OC'd 3930k; in my own testing, CPU overclock made _very_ little difference in Heaven so long as the CPU wasn't bottlenecking the GPUs (my 2600k at 4.2-ish vs 4.8-ish on a Maximus V Gene had the same or within margin of error scores).


It is worth testing the different OSes, older 3dmarks are doing better in win7, the new 3dmark does like win8 though. Unigine may be similar.


----------



## Kriant

Kriant ---- i73930k/4.5ghz ----4x7970, 1150/1500

141.3----3558



Add me ? =)


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BBEG*
> 
> I also wonder about the Windows 8 bit. Most of the Unigine benchers are still using W7. It would be great if some of the guys with W7 and W8 could run apple-to-apples benchmarks using the same clocks and configs to see if that's where the differences are. I just don't see an OC'd 4770k providing that much of a benefit over an OC'd 3930k; in my own testing, CPU overclock made _very_ little difference in Heaven so long as the CPU wasn't bottlenecking the GPUs (my 2600k at 4.2-ish vs 4.8-ish on a Maximus V Gene had the same or within margin of error scores).


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> It is worth testing the different OSes, older 3dmarks are doing better in win7, the new 3dmark does like win8 though. Unigine may be similar.


...picking up Win 8 64 later in the week and will try to run a straight 'compare' to Win 7 64 (though drivers may be different for the different OS) subsequent to that on GTX 670s and HD 7990s...


----------



## signalpuke

May we have the scores separated by number of video cards, similar to the Valley thread?


----------



## BBEG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BBEG*
> 
> Messing around in Nvidia Control Panel.
> 
> BBEG --- i7 2600k @ 4.7 GHz --- GTX 680 @ 1201 (1254 w/ boost) / 1652 --- Driver 314.22 WHQL --- "Quality"


I did some monkeying around with a new BIOS. Specifically, the GTX 770 BIOS (GTX770 VB Ver 80.04.B4.00.AS04) someone linked to me at 3DGuru. Significantly lowered my max clocks from an unlocked 680 BIOS, *but:*

Vanilla 680; +55 core / +80 mem (1202 MHz / 7160 MHz)


Superclocked 680; +55 core / +70 mem (1176 MHz / 7142 MHz)


Scores are _better_ and memory overclocks are MUCH better. On the same driver (314.22 WHQL) and with the same Nvidia Control Panel Settings ("Quality").

Not freakin' bad at all. Now time to throw these into SLI and see what happens.


----------



## CDMAN

updated


----------



## ThunderBird2678

This is on my Laptop. The screen res is only 1366x768, but it's still a pretty good score, right?

The GTX660M is overclocked is 1000MHz on the core, and 2750MHz on the memory.


----------



## signalpuke

ThunderBird, I will give it a go on my laptop with your settings.








i5 and 650m SLI


----------



## ThunderBird2678

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *signalpuke*
> 
> ThunderBird, I will give it a go on my laptop with your settings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i5 and 650m SLI


Darn, you edged me out. I suppose it was because I overclocked too high and heaven almost crashed. Three times. Causing the ridiculous 4.4 fps drops.

Still, my machine runs Skyrim on Ultra + ENB + 2K Textures + plenty more mods @ 35fps. This score is pretty decent.


----------



## MASSKILLA

No overclock stock 7970's in crossfire.


----------



## f33t

Frist run with skyn3t's rev2 bios'

f33t --- i7 3770k / 4.8GHz ---- GTX 780 SLI, 1202 (+300) / 3454 (+450) ---- 119.7 ---- 3015



A little higher:

f33t --- i7 3770k / 4.8GHz ---- GTX 780 SLI, 1232 (+330) / 3454 (+450) , 1247 (+345) / 3454 (+450) ---- 122.4 ---- 3084


----------



## 0S1R1S

I just picked up a EVGA GTX 770 SC ACX a few weeks ago with a whole new rig. So I've been running benchmarks and programs to test stability with some overclocking. I have achieved a moderate overclock on both the CPU and GPU. So I will post some rig specs and a list of various benchmark results if anyone is interested.

*CPU:* AMD FX8350 @ 4.5Ghz (1.332v)
*MOBO:* Gigabyte 990FXA-UD5 (Rev 4.0)
*MEM:* 8GB Corsair @ 1600Mhz / 8-8-8-24
*SSD:* Samsung 840 Pro 6/gbs 128GB
*GPU: EVGA GTX 770 SC ACX 2GB:*
*GPU Clock:* 1267MHz (53+MHz)
*Mem Clock:* 4001MHz (+500MHz)
K-Boost + VDDC 1.212V
GeForce 320.49 Driver

*Overview of EVGA Precision / HWMonitor / GPU-Z / CPU-Z*


*Unigine Heaven - Ultra - Tessellation Disabled - 1920x1080*


*Unigine Heaven - Ultra - Extreme Tessellation - 1920x1080*


I could run the entire Heaven benchmark @ 1280MHz with Ultra/Extreme Tess settings, but not the Ultra/Disabled Extreme setting. So through a lot of testing a various results, 1267MHz was the most stable overclock I could manage on the GPU Clock. Anything over +550Mhz on the memory clock started to give me artifacts during Heaven. So I backed it down and they went away. I have been messing with it all day and this is about the best I can get. Anything else I can do to try to squeeze more performance?


----------



## tecuarenta

no AA?


----------



## 0S1R1S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tecuarenta*
> 
> no AA?


EVGA GTX 770 SC ACX @ 1280MHz / 4001MHz
Heaven - Ultra - Extreme - 8xAA - 1920x1080


----------



## 0S1R1S

Made some tweaks and got it back on stock voltage.
EVGA GTX 770 SC ACX: 1267MHz / 4001MHz
Heaven / Ultra / Extreme / 8XAA / 1920x1080

Old score was 1070 with overvoltage and 1280MHz.


----------



## USFORCES

USFORCES --- i7-980x @ 4.7Ghz ---GTX 780 SLI 1267MHz FPS 117.1 score 2949


----------



## USFORCES

Little better, almost had a 130-131 FPS @ 1410MHz but it crashed at the very end









USFORCES --- i7-980x @ 4.7Ghz ---GTX 780 SLI 1354MHz FPS 121.1 score 3051


----------



## USFORCES

New ln2 bios did the trick








USFORCES --- i7-980---GTX x @ 4.7Ghz 780 SLI 1384MHz FPS 124.4 score 3134


----------



## Fate84

I5 2500K / Evga GTX560TI DS Superclocked...This is beyond horrible from what I've seen on here...









Fate84 --- I5 2500K / 3.3GHZ ---- 560TI Superclocked, 900 / 2100 / 4212 ---- 25.9 ---- 654

There has to be something wrong here. My setup is:

I5 2500K 3.3 GHZ
AsRock Z68 Extreme 4 Gen 3
16GB Gskill Ripsaw 1600mhz
Evga GTX 560TI DS Superclocked 1GB (I have two of these, but I took one out as it was causing too much heat inside the case.


----------



## YP5 Toronto

First time ever participating in benchies...

just got my 3 780s on water up and running.

YP5 Toronto -- Intel 3930K @ 4.4 -- 3 x PNY 780 - 1202 / 3100 -- 303.8 -- 3934

nvidia driver 326.01



i will do more tweaking once I am done with build and have done a full reinstall of OS and Drivers. I also know I can hit 4.8 on the 3930..just havent had time.


----------



## InhumanSkills

Well I'm new to this bench marking thing but here are my scores.



I guess I have to do window mode to screenshot?

InhumanSkills --- 3770K / 4.5Ghz ---- ASUS GTX 780 x 2, 1056 / 2304 / 7148 ---- 115.8 ---- 2918


----------



## BBEG

Negative. Hit F12 to take the screenshot, convert the TGA to PNG or JPG using this site:

http://image.online-convert.com/convert-to-png


----------



## King4x4

King 4x4 -- [email protected] -- 3x Inno3d GTX 780 with Skynet Rev1 bios -- 1228mhz - 3504mhz -- 165.6 -- 4172


----------



## USFORCES

Nice score, switched to Nvidia I see


----------



## King4x4

Yup.

Quick update:
King 4x4 -- [email protected] -- 3x Inno3d GTX 780 with Skynet Rev1 bios -- 1241mhz - 3504mhz -- 169.2 -- 4261


----------



## dpoverlord

I want to chime in but in 1600p surround


----------



## dpoverlord

Ok what am I doing wrong with these benches?


Spoiler: 1920x1080 Prelim



*1920x1080 Prelim*
DPOverLord --- Intel i7-930 / 4300 Mhz ---- Tri Titan /GPU1 1045 MHzGPU2 954 Mhz GPU3 849MHZ / Mem 3005 Mhz / ---- 124.5 ---- 3135

Second Round +100
DPOverLord --- Intel i7-930 / 4300 Mhz ---- Tri Titan /GPU1 1137 MHzGPU2 1045 Mhz GPU3 1053HZ / Mem 3105 Mhz / ---- 131.8 ---- 3321



*1920x1080 FINAL*
DPOverLord --- Intel i7-930 / 4300 Mhz ---- Tri Titan /GPU1 1150 MHzGPU2 1058 Mhz GPU3 1097HZ / Mem 3281 Mhz / ---- 133.6 ---- 3366


*2560x1600*
DPOverLord --- Intel i7-930 / 4300 Mhz ---- Tri Titan /GPU1 1045 MHzGPU2 954 Mhz GPU3 849MHZ / Mem 3005 Mhz / ---- 85.8 ---- 2161


*8050x1600*
DPOverLord --- Intel i7-930 / 4300 Mhz ---- Tri Titan /GPU1 1045 MHzGPU2 954 Mhz GPU3 849MHZ / Mem 3005 Mhz / ---- 38 ---- 957


My other SLI vs Tri SLI benchmarks are here:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1415441/7680x1440-benchmarks-plus-2-3-4-way-sli-gk110-scaling/100_100#post_20604299


----------



## CDMAN

updated


----------



## dpoverlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CDMAN*
> 
> updated


You put in the 1920 x 1080 score right? I think I made the top 30


----------



## KedarWolf

From 2013-08-16


----------



## King4x4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *King4x4*
> 
> Yup.
> 
> Quick update:
> King 4x4 -- [email protected] -- 3x Inno3d GTX 780 with Skynet Rev1 bios -- 1241mhz - 3504mhz -- 169.2 -- 4261


This is the correct speed for the OP


----------



## 614318




----------



## Jpmboy

jpmboy --- [email protected] -- sli titans--- 1176 // 3580 -- 127.6 --- 3215

*Update @ post 1754*

24/7 clocks...
(After seeing Callsignvega's voltmod sli results, guess I should try this bench again, with a better OC)

OP: position 17 has the wrong FPS in the table...


----------



## Jpmboy

jpmboy --- [email protected] -- sli titans -- 1189//3602 --- 128.8 -- 3243

*update @ post 1754*


----------



## CallsignVega

CallsignVega --- [email protected] -- 2-way SLI Titans -- 1306/3802 --- 142.4 -- 3588

Not to replace my 4-way run on the chart, just for reference with the 1.3v software mod on SLI Titan's:


----------



## marc0053

Updated score on post 1738


----------



## King4x4

King 4x4 -- [email protected] -- 3x Inno3d GTX 780 with Skynet Rev1 bios -- 1320mhz - 3504mhz -- 174.6 -- 4398



This is with 1.3v


----------



## Heiz

Yop

Heiz ---- 3570k/4.2GHz --- Single GTX 670, 1254/*1937* --- 91.2 --- 1023

http://www.hostingpics.net/viewer.php?id=978886score.png


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> CallsignVega --- [email protected] -- 2-way SLI Titans -- 1306/3802 --- 142.4 -- 3588
> Not to replace my 4-way run on the chart, just for reference with the 1.3v software mod on SLI Titan's:


Nice tease.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Heiz*
> 
> Yop
> 
> Heiz ---- 3570k/4.2GHz --- Single GTX 670, 1254/*1937* --- 91.2 --- 1023
> 
> http://www.hostingpics.net/viewer.php?id=978886score.png


Nice run! I think you need to post a different screen shot... And the FPS should be 40.6.


----------



## marc0053

marc0053--- i7 3930k @ 4.7GHz ---- 2x GTX Titan in sli, 1215 / 1201, 3758 (+750) / 3787 (+750) ---- 133.4 ---- 3360
Nvidia 326.80 beta drivers, Naennon's 145% bios at 1.212V


----------



## dpoverlord

are we still updating the excel list? didn't see anyone info updated in it


----------



## Jpmboy

Yeah, slow. The op says updated every three weeks! Maybe we can help the OP keep this more current....?


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *King4x4*
> 
> King 4x4 -- [email protected] -- 3x Inno3d GTX 780 with Skynet Rev1 bios -- 1320mhz - 3504mhz -- 174.6 -- 4398
> 
> 
> 
> This is with 1.3v


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> CallsignVega --- [email protected] -- 2-way SLI Titans -- 1306/3802 --- 142.4 -- 3588
> 
> Not to replace my 4-way run on the chart, just for reference with the 1.3v software mod on SLI Titan's:


Holy Carp guys! Those results make ones jaw drop. You know that right?


----------



## CallsignVega

Ya, the voltage bump has really made Kepler shine. NVIDIA was way too conservative with their limiting and power delivery systems. I always liked AMD in that they give you a nice robust power system that you don't have to worry about and can over-volt quite a bit. Will be interesting to see what comes of the 97xx series.

Now hopefully my EK blocks can keep these wimpy Titan VRM's at 1.3+v alive until faster cards come out.


----------



## TheDude26

TheDude26 --- 3930k / 4.7 ---- 3 x GTX Titan, 1201 / 3104 @ 1.187 ---- 164.5 ---- 4144


----------



## mypg036

mypg036 --- i5-3570K / 4.5GHz ---- Zotac GTX780 SLi, 1097 / 2688+2304 / 1502 ---- 98.4 ---- 2479



Something wrong with my score?


----------



## marc0053

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mypg036*
> 
> mypg036 --- i5-3570K / 4.5GHz ---- Zotac GTX780 SLi, 1097 / 2688+2304 / 1502 ---- 98.4 ---- 2479
> 
> 
> 
> Something wrong with my score?


Try some of the nvidia tweeks at the bottom of the original post in this thread
http://www.overclock.net/t/1360884/official-top-30-unigine-valley-benchmark-1-0/0_20


----------



## Jpmboy

jpmboy -- [email protected] -- 2xTitan SLI -- 1254/3610 -- 133.7 --- 3368

update @ post 1754


----------



## Killmassacre

Killmassacre -- i5 2500k @ 4.5GHz -- GTX 760 SLI: 1280/3600 and 1228/3600 -- 67.8 FPS -- 1708


----------



## marc0053

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> jpmboy -- [email protected] -- 2xTitan SLI -- 1254/3610 -- 133.7 --- 3368


Nice score


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> Nice score


thx. almost seems like my one dog card is loosening up... ?


----------



## tinuz97

Good or bad? ( i use the settings for heaven that are in OP)
Inno3d gtx 780 ichill Herculez 3gb with techinferno v3 bios, 100% power target 1.250volt, 1228 mhz gpu, 3479mhz ddr.
i7 3770k @ 4.5ghz

Edit: i would be handy if in the op is a list of 1 card also to compare scores, otherwise you have to look into 175 pages.
I have no idea now if my score is low/normal/high etc

http://www.weerstationberghem.nl/gtx780/Unigine.html


----------



## BabylonDown

Well, I just got a couple of Sapphire 7970 Dual X cards. I am brand new to benchmarking and haven't even learned how to overclock yet. It's on my list.

Here is my benchmark. Very underwhelming.


----------



## tecuarenta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> jpmboy -- [email protected] -- 2xTitan SLI -- 1254/3610 -- 133.7 --- 3368


4K display???


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tecuarenta*
> 
> 4K display???


yeah - but only 30Hz until next gen HDMI. Not good for gaming...


----------



## Jpmboy

jpmboy --- [email protected] --- 2xTitan Sli -- 1280/3629 -- 136.2 -- 3430


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BabylonDown*
> 
> Well, I just got a couple of Sapphire 7970 Dual X cards. I am brand new to benchmarking and haven't even learned how to overclock yet. It's on my list.
> 
> Here is my benchmark. Very underwhelming.


Something doesn't look right there..


----------



## GhostDog99

GhostDog99 --- 3930k @ 5Ghz --- GTX 780 SLI @ 1241 / 6808 --- 120.2 --- 3028

http://s213.photobucket.com/user/mhkushi/media/Heave43028GTX780.jpg.html


----------



## BabylonDown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Something doesn't look right there..


Tell me about it. I just got done doing a light Overclock on the cards. I have 1050Mhz Core/1450Mhz Memory. Anything more and I start getting artifacts. Even 10Mhz more on Farcry 3 and it artifacts like crazy.

Stock clock is only 925Mhz/1375Mhz. Good thing is in Heaven 4.0 temps never go above 70C. In Farcry 3 60C was the average. Medal Of Honor: Warfighter only saw 56C.

Still possible that something is wrong or just low clocking GPU's?

Here's the new Heaven 4 Benchmark:


----------



## Snyderman34

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BabylonDown*
> 
> Tell me about it. I just got done doing a light Overclock on the cards. I have 1050Mhz Core/1450Mhz Memory. Anything more and I start getting artifacts. Even 10Mhz more on Farcry 3 and it artifacts like crazy.
> 
> Stock clock is only 925Mhz/1375Mhz. Good thing is in Heaven 4.0 temps never go above 70C. In Farcry 3 60C was the average. Medal Of Honor: Warfighter only saw 56C.
> 
> Still possible that something is wrong or just low clocking GPU's?
> 
> Here's the new Heaven 4 Benchmark:


I'm having the same issue, same cards. Can get to about 1050/1500 before I start artifacting. Last run (with an i5-2500k @ 4.4GHz) got me 69.7 FPS (can't remember the score). I think I'm just maxed out on air (not sure if water would help though)

Edit: Here's a screencap of my last run:



Snyderman34 --- 2500k @ 4.4GHz --- Crossfire HD 7970 @ 1125/6100 --- 72.9 --- 1836


----------



## lacrossewacker

I tried "print page" at the end of the benchmark and pasting that into a "MS Paint" sheet however it was just a black image when I pasted it







But here's scores I saved

First run 670 SLI 1267mhz

Just bought a used 670 Gigabyte from Microcenter. So far it craps around right around the 1280 mark, unlike my EVGA FTW that can go just passed 1300mhz


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Something doesn't look right there..


most likely hasn't OC'd his cards at all


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> most likely hasn't OC'd his cards at all


Even still, for stock it seemed low.


----------



## CDMAN

updated


----------



## USFORCES

First









USFORCES --- i7-980x @ 4.7Ghz ---GTX 780 SLI 1397MHz FPS 125.9 score 3171


----------



## Dyaems

Heres mine. Not sure if it is completely stable since I only ran Heaven for 30 minutes without seeing any problems before running the benchmark.

i5 2500k / 4.2GHz ---- MSI R7970 Lightning BE, 1200 core, 1700 mem, 1.281v ---- 46.5fps ---- 1172 score.



Dunno if the score is good or not though, lol... and my monitor only has 1680x1050 resolution.


----------



## GhostDog99

*GhostDog99 -- 3930k @ 4.8Ghz -- GTX 780 SLI @ 1254 -- FPS 123.5 -- Score 3112*

http://s213.photobucket.com/user/mhkushi/media/GTX780SLIheave43112.jpg.html


----------



## Killmassacre

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> Heres mine. Not sure if it is completely stable since I only ran Heaven for 30 minutes without seeing any problems before running the benchmark.
> 
> i5 2500k / 4.2GHz ---- MSI R7970 Lightning BE, 1200 core, 1700 mem, 1.281v ---- 46.5fps ---- 1172 score.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dunno if the score is good or not though, lol... and my monitor only has 1680x1050 resolution.


I don't have a 7970, but I just ran the benchmark on my GTX 760 with the exact same settings and clocks and it looks like your 7970 is 23.7% faster so your score looks pretty good to me.

i5 2500k @ 4.2GHz -- MSI GTX 760 2GB @ 1202/1700 -- 37.6fps -- score 947


----------



## lilchronic

Not top 30 worthy but a lil something








3570k @5ghz - 670 FTW SLI - 1306/3654mhz - 79.3 FPS - score 1998


guess i can try for a score more than 2000









yea here it is
5.1ghz and 1320/3654mhz on 670's FTW SLI


----------



## Peanuts4

So my 7950 OCed to 1090/ 1400 (at the moment) scored a 728 but had a fairly low minimum fps. However the settings in CCC are all default settings, what should I set them to? This is my first AMD/ATI card I've owned in quite some time so not quite sure here.


----------



## marc0053

marc0053 - I7 3930K @ 4.9GHz - 2x GTX Titan in sli - 1280MHz/ (+600 and +700 mem) - 138.9 FPS - score =3500
I think my psu is maxing out.


----------



## USFORCES

Nice score, fastest SLI


----------



## EpicSurvivor

ALL STOCK


----------



## GhostDog99

*GhostDog99 -- 3930k @ 5.2GHz -- GTX 780 SLI @ 1347/3704 -- FPS 130.6 -- Score 3290*

http://s213.photobucket.com/user/mhkushi/media/HeavenGTX780SLI3290.jpg.html


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GhostDog99*
> 
> *GhostDog99 -- 3930k @ 5.2GHz -- GTX 780 SLI @ 1347/3704 -- FPS 130.6 -- Score 3290*
> 
> http://s213.photobucket.com/user/mhkushi/media/HeavenGTX780SLI3290.jpg.html


Don't want you to waste your runs, but chech the OP:
*
"Please provide a screen shot that displays the score with the stone walk way displayed to confim that Tessellation is turned on for score verification.

Any score that is posted that does not follow the settings above or does not have the correct screen shot will not be counted."*


----------



## GhostDog99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Don't want you to waste your runs, but chech the OP:
> *
> "Please provide a screen shot that displays the score with the stone walk way displayed to confim that Tessellation is turned on for score verification.
> 
> Any score that is posted that does not follow the settings above or does not have the correct screen shot will not be counted."*


this is the saved file from heaven and it shows Tessellatin is turned on extreme but i will run it a gen if needed


----------



## GhostDog99

*[/BGhostDog99 -- 3930k @ 5.2GHZ -- GTX780 SLI @ 1357/3654 -- FPS 131.4 -- Score 3309

http://s213.photobucket.com/user/mhkushi/media/Heaven_4_GTX_780_SLI_131.jpg.html*


----------



## Jpmboy

that's it...


----------



## GhostDog99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *USFORCES*
> 
> First
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> USFORCES --- i7-980x @ 4.7Ghz ---GTX 780 SLI 1397MHz FPS 125.9 score 3171


Mate that score is a little low for your clocks

What do you have your memory clocked at ?


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GhostDog99*
> 
> Mate that score is a little low for your clocks
> 
> What do you have your memory clocked at ?


probably his cpu holding him back slightly
you are @ 5.2ghz on sb-e









and his mem was at 3224mhz top right in heaven,


----------



## GhostDog99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> probably his cpu holding him back slightly
> you are @ 5.2ghz on sb-e
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and his mem was at 3224mhz top right in heaven,


The 980x is a good CPU I have one and it will not
Hold the cards back when it is at 4.7ghz
And more so heaven is not like 3DMark
Heaven barely uses CPU power
Know I see 3224 is low on memory clocks
If he ups the memory and lowers the core
Clock a bit he will score higher


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GhostDog99*
> 
> The 980x is a good CPU I have one and it will not
> Hold the cards back when it is at 4.7ghz
> And more so heaven is not like 3DMark
> Heaven barely uses CPU power
> Know I see 3224 is low on memory clocks
> If he ups the memory and lowers the core
> Clock a bit he will score higher


yeah i agree it is a good chip...... but his cpu is still going to make a difference.......

over clock you're cpu to around 4.5ghz 4.6ghz and see if you can crack 130fps ...... i dont think you can


----------



## GhostDog99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> yeah i agree it is a good chip...... but his cpu is still going to make a difference.......


Read this and you will see heaven is 100% GUP
No CPU

http://www.ocaholic.ch/modules/smartsection/item.php?itemid=960


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GhostDog99*
> 
> Read this and you will see heaven is 100% GUP
> No CPU
> 
> http://www.ocaholic.ch/modules/smartsection/item.php?itemid=960


lol really! no cpu? u cant be serious.......








you're cpu is whats allowing you're gpu's to push out the FPS....
i hope that kinda makes sense

from the link you posted


----------



## GhostDog99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> lol really! no cpu? u cant be serious.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you're cpu is whats allowing you're gpu's to push out the FPS....
> i hope that kinda makes sense
> 
> from the link you posted


Lol mate I'm not saying no CPU
I'm saying as long as the CPU is not bottle necking
You GPUs witch the 980x is not you will not see
It in you FPS that mutch look at the deference
2 cores vs 4 cores only 1 FPS
What I'm saying is that his 980x is not the resion he scored
Lower than me with higher clock than me
The reson is that you get a big boost on the GTX 780 from memory clock
and if he ups his memory to 3705 you will see
He will even score higher than me with that 980x


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GhostDog99*
> 
> Lol mate I'm not saying no CPU
> I'm saying as long as the CPU is not bottle necking
> You GPUs witch the 980x is not you will not see
> It in you FPS that mutch look at the deference
> 2 cores vs 4 cores only 1 FPS
> What I'm saying is that his 980x is not the resion he scored
> Lower than me with higher clock than me
> The reson is that you get a big boost on the GTX 780 from memory clock
> and if he ups his memory to 3705 you will see
> He will even score higher than me with that 980x


and going from 3.5 ghz with 4 cores +ht to 4ghz with 4 cores + ht you see a 3fps gain in that chart.

and i agree if he could up his mem more he would score higher.

.........so if you were able to run the same exact speed as his gpu's are at, you would probably be around 3-5fps faster..... because of you're cpu @ 5.2ghz beastly








thats all im tyin to say


----------



## GhostDog99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> and going from 3.5 ghz with 4 cores +ht to 4ghz with 4 cores + ht you see a 3fps gain in that chart.
> 
> and i agree if he could up his mem more he would score higher.
> 
> .........so if you were able to run the same exact speed as his gpu's are at, you would probably be around 3-5fps faster..... because of you're cpu @ 5.2ghz beastly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thats all im tyin to say


orignal run CPU @ 5.2GHz memory 3654MHz

http://s213.photobucket.com/user/mhkushi/media/Heaven_4_GTX_780_SLI_131.jpg.html

Here look this is a run i did with my same settings only with the CPU @ 4.7 GHz only 1 frame lower ( card memory @ 3654 )

http://s213.photobucket.com/user/mhkushi/media/Heaven40GTX780SLI1303.jpg.html

And here @ 4.7GHz with Same clocks on the card just lower clocks on the memory and i loose 5 frames and my score is like his ( card memory @ 3104 )

http://s213.photobucket.com/user/mhkushi/media/Heaven40GTX780SLI1254.jpg.html

see so if he stays at 4.7 GHZ but clocks hes memory to 3650+ he sould get the 5 frames and get a score closer or hight than me


----------



## TheDude26

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheDude26*
> 
> TheDude26 --- 3930k / 4.7 ---- 3 x GTX Titan, 1201 / 3104 @ 1.187 ---- 164.5 ---- 4144


The updated chart shows me as having GTX 780 Tri Sli. I have Titans.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GhostDog99*
> 
> orignal run CPU @ 5.2GHz memory 3654MHz
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://s213.photobucket.com/user/mhkushi/media/Heaven_4_GTX_780_SLI_131.jpg.html
> 
> 
> 
> Here look this is a run i did with my same settings only with the CPU @ 4.7 GHz only 1 frame lower ( card memory @ 3654 )
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://s213.photobucket.com/user/mhkushi/media/Heaven40GTX780SLI1303.jpg.html
> 
> 
> 
> And here @ 4.7GHz with Same clocks on the card just lower clocks on the memory and i loose 5 frames and my score is like his ( card memory @ 3104 )
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://s213.photobucket.com/user/mhkushi/media/Heaven40GTX780SLI1254.jpg.html
> 
> 
> 
> see so if he stays at 4.7 GHZ but clocks hes memory to 3650+ he sould get the 5 frames and get a score closer or hight than me


i understand .......... but here is something i read in the vally bech thread yesterday and i no its a different bench but ........

Originally Posted by vhco1972 View Post

vhco1972 --- i7 3930K @4.8Ghz ---- eVGA GTX Titan SLI --- 1254/1815 --- FPS: 137.7 --- Score: 5760



I'm curious how much more FPS you would gain by increasing your cpu clock from 4.8 to 5.0 GHz.
I went from 136-ish FPS with 4.7 to 144FPS with 5.0GHz
I also have a very similar setup to yours.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1360884/official-top-30-unigine-valley-benchmark-1-0/7860_20#post_20763791

I have no idea how to remove this double quote.....


----------



## GhostDog99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> i understand .......... but here is something i read in the vally bech thread yesterday and i no its a different bench but ........
> 
> Originally Posted by vhco1972 View Post
> 
> vhco1972 --- i7 3930K @4.8Ghz ---- eVGA GTX Titan SLI --- 1254/1815 --- FPS: 137.7 --- Score: 5760
> 
> 
> 
> I'm curious how much more FPS you would gain by increasing your cpu clock from 4.8 to 5.0 GHz.
> I went from 136-ish FPS with 4.7 to 144FPS with 5.0GHz
> I also have a very similar setup to yours.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1360884/official-top-30-unigine-valley-benchmark-1-0/7860_20#post_20763791
> 
> I have no idea how to remove this double quote.....


you answer your own question Valley is not Heaven








i have yat to use valley but it is new and it my use more of the CPU
with heaven as you can see from my 3 runs CPU dos not do much to the score


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GhostDog99*
> 
> you answer your own question Valley is not Heaven
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i have yat to use valley but it is new and it my use more of the CPU
> with heaven as you can see from my 3 runs CPU dos not do much to the score


ok, you shut me up.


----------



## GhostDog99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> ok, you shut me up.


lol mate


----------



## whyscotty

whyscotty - [email protected] - TitanSli @ 1280/7208 - fps 137.8 -- score 3471

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/405/xtu9.png/

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## szeged

Szeged --- i7 4770K @ 4.8ghz ---- evga gtx titan , core-1176 / memory 3154 ---- fps 66.3 ---- 1669



gonna tinker with it a bit more, only on stock bios on this card so its got some more juice in it


----------



## GhostDog99

*GhostDog99 -- 3930k @ 5.2GHz -- GTX 780 SLI 1407 / 3704 -- FPS 133.8 -- Score 3371*

http://s213.photobucket.com/user/mhkushi/media/Heaven40GTX780SLI1338.jpg.html

at the very last sec of the run screen go Black lol
lost 5 FPS because of that


----------



## USFORCES

Nice score^
Thanks but that's about it on the memory with these cards I could go a little higher but not much and yes the CPU would make a difference but I'm not upgrading yet, then again I'm not really into benching that much I just play around with it from time to time when winter gets here I'll play with it some more.


----------



## GhostDog99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *USFORCES*
> 
> Nice score^
> Thanks but that's about it on the memory with these cards I could go a little higher but not much and yes the CPU would make a difference but I'm not upgrading yet, then again I'm not really into benching that much I just play around with it from time to time when winter gets here I'll play with it some more.


that sucks that you cant go any higher on the memory
i would have thout the Classifieds would be cherry picked

i wanted to sell my 2 ACX to buy 2 Classifieds but i guess it is still a lottery


----------



## CDMAN

updated


----------



## ozrek

I'm down to #30...looks like the supercomputer GPU really taking the cake in heaven.


----------



## event88

event88-- i7 2600 (non k) -- sapphire HD7870 XT @1000 / 1543 -- FPS 27.4 -- Score 689


----------



## Red1776

red1776 --- FX8350 / 5015GHz ---- HD7970 x 4, Core / 1125 /1640--- 157.4 ---- 3964


----------



## CDMAN

updated


----------



## Tune

Single GIGABYTE GeForce GTX 670 OC Windforce X3 with max stable overclock


----------



## tecuarenta

Not comparable. Settings you have to use are in the first post


----------



## Tune

Thanks, i reposted the scores with the right settings.


----------



## Tune

Single Gigabyte Geforce 670 WindForce 2x (N670WF2) with max stable overclock


----------



## Tune

GTX 670 SLI with max stable overclocks
GV-N670OC-2GD & GV-N670WF2-2GD


----------



## Kiefer

Default card. No OC done, other than the factory OC.

CPU OC to 4.6GHZ if that makes any difference.

EVGA Geforce GTX 770 SC 2GB edition with ACX cooler.


----------



## Cobrah

max I can get on my reference gtx 780, this card rocks!! it would only do 1150 core and 3500 memory, anything higher I would get artifacts in a few benches


----------



## Cobrah

.


----------



## Cobrah

My latest score, no special tweaks to the card, ref model, 1150 core, 3500 mem is my max with voltage set to plus 38 with msi ab, max temp was

tmp_20131010_1707192036791798.jpg 5019k .jpg file
70c

tmp_20130827_140851-2048465441.jpg 3273k .jpg file


tmp_20131010_170037-151275499.jpg 4336k .jpg file


tmp_20130827_134858-599161163.jpg 2490k .jpg file


----------



## jackalclone1

Hey all, been a lurker here for awhile. Just got a new rig up and running, so thought I'd contribute to this thread for my first post:

jackalclone1 --- i7 4930k @ 4.5GHz ---- Radeon 7970 x4, "FrankenFireX" (Core1: 1300 / Memory 1: 1700; Core 2: 1230 / Memory 2: 1600; Core 3: 1230 / Memory 3: 1620; Core 4: 1220 / Memory 4: 1615) ---- FPS: 142.3 ---- Score: 3585



And because I can't help myself, here's some pictures of the new rig:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## NateST

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tune*
> 
> GTX 670 SLI with max stable overclocks
> GV-N670OC-2GD & GV-N670WF2-2GD


I get the exact same score with my Classy at 1306/1759.


----------



## BrentP

This seems a little low to me....


----------



## tecuarenta

Don't think so. Settings for your card? Mines are around 960, and 1900 in SLI with a good OC.


----------



## CDMAN

thread updated


----------



## crept1o




----------



## EinZerstorer

EinZestorer:

03G-P4-2784-KR evga gtx 780 ACX SC

Intel I5-2500k. 4.4ghz @ 1.250v

1110mhz Core. 6000mhz Mem. Stock power / thermal settings. Stock voltages , NON OC'ED GPU.

vysnc forced off in NVCP.

327.23 NVIDIA Driver.


----------



## Koniakki

Koniakki - [email protected] - Palit GTX 780 Jetstream @ 1359/7060 - fps 68.5 -- score 1726


----------



## maestrobg

1122 gtx770 lightning


----------



## Jump3r

Jump3r - [email protected] - GTX 780 @ 1201/1722 - fps 63.1 -- score 1588



why does this benchmark save screenshots in .tga file? I just opened the pic in photo viewer and screenshot-ed it in windows.


----------



## szeged

quick run on stock volts/bios for both titans

Szeged --- i7 4770k @ 4.8ghz---- gtx titan x2 1189/3779 ---- 126.3 ---- 3181


----------



## ImJJames

ImJJames --- FX-6300 / 4.62Ghz ---- HD 7850 CrossfireX, 1135Mhz Clock/ 1400Mhz Memory ---- 53 FPS ---- 1334 Score



These are my max stable overclocks.


----------



## korruptedkaos

korruptedkaos i7 3770k @ 4.7ghz / 2x XFX 7990's @ stock 1000/1500 FPS 125.9 score 3171


----------



## korruptedkaos

korruptedkaos i7 3770k @ 4.7ghz / 2x XFX 7990's @ 1100/1575 FPS 132.1 score 3327



cant wai till I get them underwater & up them volts?


----------



## Hockeytyme

Hockeytyme
I7 4960x
DDR3 Dominator Platinum 2133
GTX Titan 4-way
Score: 5219
FPS: 207.2


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hockeytyme*
> 
> Hockeytyme
> I7 4960x
> DDR3 Dominator Platinum 2133
> GTX Titan 4-way
> Score: 5219
> FPS: 207.2


woaw 4 titan's you lucky bugger haha,


----------



## Hockeytyme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> woaw 4 titan's you lucky bugger haha,


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hockeytyme*


clock those things up a bit & take the no 1 spot?

you have THE POWER!


----------



## sndstream

sndstream - 3770k @ 4.8 / Powercolor Devil 13 7990 x 2 / core 1050 / mem 1747 / *Ave. 186.1 / Score 4688*



Using an ax1200 and Kill-o-watt @ 4.8 1.3 and quads 1.23v Im pulling 1290w. When I goto 5.0+ I see around 1390 and the system shuts down. I'm 5.1 stable so there room to improve in this rig with an additional psu but not quad titan speed.......


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sndstream*
> 
> sndstream - 3770k @ 4.8 / Powercolor Devil 13 7990 x 2 / core 1050 / mem 1747 / *Ave. 186.1 / Score 4688*
> 
> 
> 
> Using an ax1200 and Kill-o-watt @ 4.8 1.3 and quads 1.23v Im pulling 1290w. When I goto 5.0+ I see around 1390 and the system shuts down. I'm 5.1 stable so there room to improve in this rig with an additional psu but not quad titan speed.......


eeerrrm your tessellation does not look right in the pic? I call hax!

wish I could pull a 186.1 even when I get them under water?


----------



## capchaos

Tessalation is definitely not on in that pic


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *capchaos*
> 
> Tessalation is definitely not on in that pic


yeah if you were going to blag it, atleast do a proper job lol


----------



## sndstream

Im running the identical setup I use in Unigine Valley and there's no hax going on......as far as 7990s are concerned don't expect to go much further than really low 1200s on core and not much over 1800 on memory regardless of your setup (ln2 aside) water blocks or voltage (I'm using 2 ek water blocks)The best I've seen is around 1300 (super rare) and 1850, anyone else reporting better is on crack......g/l with your quad.......


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sndstream*
> 
> Im running the identical setup I use in Unigine Valley and there's no hax going on......as far as 7990s are concerned don't expect to go much further than really low 1200s on core and not much over 1800 on memory regardless of your setup (ln2 aside) water blocks or voltage (I'm using 2 ek water blocks)The best I've seen is around 1300 (super rare) and 1850, anyone else reporting better is on crack......g/l with your quad.......


lol, im not saying your hacking for real haha, but tessellation is clearly not on in the pic?

im quite aware of how far to clock a card! do a re-run with tessellation on that way its a valid result?


----------



## [CyGnus]

I decided to give this a run though i think my score is a bit low...

[CyGnus] - 4770k @ 4.6 / SLI Gigabyte Rev 2.0 @ 1280/3554 / Ave. 69.9 / Score 1760


----------



## sndstream

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> lol, im not saying your hacking for real haha, but tessellation is clearly not on in the pic?
> 
> im quite aware of how far to clock a card! do a re-run with tessellation on that way its a valid result?


lol Im pretty good at picking up sarcasm, too bad you cant say the same. I'll reinstall Heaven and remove any profiles AMD has like I have for Valley and repost my run. Hey, that's great you know your limits on clocking loooool. So you won't be surprised that after ~300 usd in waterblocks you won't be getting any really great OC gains like you would in most other cards. I know it sucks I learned the hard way. The 7990's just do not oc that great block or not but hey you knew that. I am appreciative though because I was wondering when I was gonna run into "one of those guys" as there's been a couple over in the Valley thread from time to time and so far Ive avoided them. Welp, Yahtzee, the Law of Averages comes full circle and you sir get to be "that guy"..................


----------



## sndstream

i7 3770k @ 4.9 / core 1055 / mdm 1747 / devil 13 7990 x 2 / *Ave. 154.6 / Score 3893*



Heaven re installed and AMD profile removed per rules, tessellation on at whatever "Extreme" is. Feel free to get out your magnifying glasses and compare rocks lol...I'll be back in the Valley thread.....


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sndstream*
> 
> lol Im pretty good at picking up sarcasm, too bad you cant say the same. I'll reinstall Heaven and remove any profiles AMD has like I have for Valley and repost my run. Hey, that's great you know your limits on clocking loooool. So you won't be surprised that after ~300 usd in waterblocks you won't be getting any really great OC gains like you would in most other cards. I know it sucks I learned the hard way. The 7990's just do not oc that great block or not but hey you knew that. I am appreciative though because I was wondering when I was gonna run into "one of those guys" as there's been a couple over in the Valley thread from time to time and so far Ive avoided them. Welp, Yahtzee, the Law of Averages comes full circle and you sir get to be "that guy"..................


eerrmm someone's feeling a little sensitive ey, you want a hug dude!



just chillax! Oh & I don't expect to see miracles from watercooling lol, its more for controlling the temps & to let me overclock them!

& another thing is your 7990's are completely different than mine so how can you say how they will overclock?


----------



## GhostDog99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sndstream*
> 
> lol Im pretty good at picking up sarcasm, too bad you cant say the same. I'll reinstall Heaven and remove any profiles AMD has like I have for Valley and repost my run. Hey, that's great you know your limits on clocking loooool. So you won't be surprised that after ~300 usd in waterblocks you won't be getting any really great OC gains like you would in most other cards. I know it sucks I learned the hard way. The 7990's just do not oc that great block or not but hey you knew that. I am appreciative though because I was wondering when I was gonna run into "one of those guys" as there's been a couple over in the Valley thread from time to time and so far Ive avoided them. Welp, Yahtzee, the Law of Averages comes full circle and you sir get to be "that guy"..................


Mate you need too chill it is just a heaven run


----------



## [CyGnus]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GhostDog99*
> 
> Mate you need too chill it is just a heaven run


This


----------



## sndstream

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> This


Agreed, thanks for the reality checks.....


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sndstream*
> 
> Agreed, thanks for the reality checks.....


no hard feelings sndstream?

its all good, I was just pointing out tessellation was off & must be my sense of humour? idk


----------



## sndstream

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> eerrmm someone's feeling a little sensitive ey, you want a hug dude!
> 
> 
> 
> & another thing is your 7990's are completely different than mine so how can you say how they will overclock?


When I first got my Devil's I did a lot of reading and scouting of where these guys land as well as the newer 7990's b/c I had some awful core clocks (plus I got one of mine b4 the price drop which stings). I've probably seen just about every review or thread that has some 7990 OC's numbers. Most guys just can't seem to get stable beyond 1150 but some can get benchies in at 1200-1250. Beyond that they just won't budge no matter what voltage you set them at min, middle, max they just have something about them that will not let that core be pushed. The memory clocks do pretty well though. Stock I think is 1375 and 1 Devil does 1800 and the other does 1747 all day so that's kind of good. So my insight comes from just really looking and seeing whats what. some folks are getting better numbers staying near reference clocks. The only benefit I feel I'm getting is my cards don't go past 61c on full 1.3 load using only a triple in push pull That being said they dont "seem" to like being at that temp during my runs as they "seem" to flake out around 62c in benches. whereas when I throw a high speed delta over the top I get no crashing during benching. In gaming I'll sometimes go 62+c but never crash out and that's with all the panels on my rig and no delta so mine are definitely wonky. they're good cards and waterblocks will solve a lot of trapped heat from dumping the insanely big stock coolers but in terms of OCng potential they just don't measure up to really good 7970ghz editions. That being said the #1 spot for Valley atm is running 2 7990's but he has 16x lane control all the way, modded bios (I think), and a cpu that can harness probably all of the gpu's. I think he's running core clocks of around 1200......


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sndstream*
> 
> When I first got my Devil's I did a lot of reading and scouting of where these guys land as well as the newer 7990's b/c I had some awful core clocks (plus I got one of mine b4 the price drop which stings). I've probably seen just about every review or thread that has some 7990 OC's numbers. Most guys just can't seem to get stable beyond 1150 but some can get benchies in at 1200-1250. Beyond that they just won't budge no matter what voltage you set them at min, middle, max they just have something about them that will not let that core be pushed. The memory clocks do pretty well though. Stock I think is 1375 and 1 Devil does 1800 and the other does 1747 all day so that's kind of good. So my insight comes from just really looking and seeing whats what. some folks are getting better numbers staying near reference clocks. The only benefit I feel I'm getting is my cards don't go past 61c on full 1.3 load. That being said they dont "seem" to like being at that temp during my runs as they "seem" to flake out around 62c in benches. whereas when I throw a high speed delta over the top I get no crashing during benching. In gaming I'll sometimes go 62+c but never crash out and thats with all the panels on my rig and no delta so mine are definitely wonky. they're good cards and waterblocks will solve a lot of trapped heat and overall control but in terms of OCng potential they just dont measure up to really good 7970ghz editions. That being said the #1 spot for Valley atm is running 2 7990's but he has 16x lane control all the way, modded bios (I think), and a cpu that can harness probably all of the gpu's. I think he's running core clocks of around 1200......


k, good info, im only really hoping for 1200/1700 anyway tbh, but I can do 1100/1575 @ 1.2v stock vcore & run bench's stable, my biggest problem is heat atm, once I tame that I will have a proper go @ it then.


----------



## roberts91

So I wanted to pin the heaven benchmark to the taskbar. That was a bigger task than I ever anticipated. No pun intended. (actually the pun was intended; i lied). Apparently the heaven benchmark is built very oddly trying to decipher it all was a bigger task. So usually you guys use a shortcut for heaven on your desktop. or just run it from your start menu.

If you've ever tried to pin it to to the taskbar you will notice that you can't. That's because the shortcut is pointing to a windows bat file. Apparently windows does not like bat file shortcuts at least it doesn't like pinning them to your taskbar. So the heaven shortcut points to a heaven.bat file imagine that. That bat file runs a command to open an .exe file called "browser_x86.exe" and from their it executes some xml code from a file literally called "launcher.xml" where it pulls up a web page. The webpage is when you run the heaven shortcut and where you select your video settings. You can actually edit your video settings using your default web browser. I guess if I were to compare it to anything it would be like battlelog from DICE. Then when you hit Run it finally launches the Heaven.exe file in the bin folder. Which is the main .exe where it actually executes the main benchmarks code.

Yea I could go even further and see what Heaven.exe is doing if I were to decompile it. But I've already spent way too much time deciphering this program. And that was just the easy bits. Trying to figure out what the main .exe file is and then figuring out how it all links together. Much more time was spent just staring at the screen trying to figure out the purpose of doing all this. Figuring out the purpose of why I was doing this. Considering it's just a benchmark. Unless the paid versions have advanced features that let you submit online reports or something? I dunno. That's something you have to ask Unigine.

Anyways to make shortcut that will work on the taskbar just create a shortcut of the bat file and go into properties and before the target path type in explorer.exe From there you can change the icon if you want just browse to the heaven directory and there should be a heaven.ico file in there. After modifying the file path you can pin it to the taskbar. And then of course it's fine to delete the shortcut. Once it's pinned to the taskbar it has it's own little shortcut that it makes so even if you delete the shortcut you made it'll still work.


----------



## xtreemeNoob

xtreemeNoob --- i5 4670k @ 4.4ghz --- HD 7950 , core 1000 / mem 1250 / Ave. 33.3 / score 840


----------



## D-Dow

At 4.7 GHz

I have some crashes (blue screen) during games after about an hour to 3 hours playing. Just started a couple of days ago. Before that, no crashes. Would adding another GTX 780 stop that? or would adding water cooling stop it? I have a Dark Rock 2 fan. At idle I'm 31 degrees.

EVGA overclock is here:


----------



## USFORCES

*Newer score below
*
USFORCES --- i7-980x @ 4.6Ghz ---GTX 780 SLI 1424MHz *FPS 132.7 score 3341*


----------



## [CyGnus]

D-Dow idle temps mean nothing for us the load temp is the important one, adding another 780 will not stop those Blue Screens either cause it has nothing to do with them. What is the error code? 101,124,05C? You most likely have a stability problem with your OC try to drop the CPU 100Mhz and play the same games.


----------



## USFORCES

USFORCES - i7-980x @ 4.6Ghz -GTX 780 SLI 1437MHz Memory 1790MHz *FPS 133.8 score 3370*

Damit! still didn't beat GhostDog99, guess I'll have to do one more bench


----------



## USFORCES

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GhostDog99*
> 
> that sucks that you cant go any higher on the memory
> i would have thout the Classifieds would be cherry picked
> 
> i wanted to sell my 2 ACX to buy 2 Classifieds but i guess it is still a lottery


Memory does fine now that I have Sammy instead of Elpida


----------



## GhostDog99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *USFORCES*
> 
> Memory does fine now that I have Sammy instead of Elpida


Good to see mate

And nice score I think you just passed my score by 0.3 or so:thumb:


----------



## USFORCES

This is only my 3rd run with these cards, I had to crank up the GPU to 1437MHz to make up for your 3930k at 5.2GHz vs my 980x at 4.66MHz.
Pretty sure these cards should hit upwards of 1500MHz just waiting for winter to get here, right now it's only 42F outside and 58F in my PC room


----------



## GhostDog99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *USFORCES*
> 
> This is only my 3rd run with these cards, I had to crank up the GPU to 1437MHz to make up for your 3930k at 5.2GHz vs my 980x at 4.66MHz.
> Pretty sure these cards should hit upwards of 1500MHz just waiting for winter to get here, right now it's only 42F outside and 58F in my PC room


im whating for winter too here it is 30c+ every day
cant bench
my cards did 1417 @1.35v i think i can get more out of them whan it is cold and up the volts to 1.4+

and i my get more out of my 3930k but we will see whan it is colder


----------



## USFORCES

Yeah 85f is to warm to overclock!


----------



## D-Dow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> D-Dow idle temps mean nothing for us the load temp is the important one, adding another 780 will not stop those Blue Screens either cause it has nothing to do with them. What is the error code? 101,124,05C? You most likely have a stability problem with your OC try to drop the CPU 100Mhz and play the same games.


Thanks for the info..

I have 10 days to return the Fan and the 650W power supply and replace with H100i, 1000w (or 1250w??) power supply, and another GTX 780...Amazon...

Yesterday gamed for 7 hours + streaming and no crashes at all (for the past couple of days I've had one crash a day, now I'm having none again playing the same stuff, I did up my GPU overclock a bit)


----------



## [CyGnus]

650w is plenty for one GTX780 though if you want SLI look at the 1KHW area though a quality made 850w would do (Corsair AX860 or XFX850 Pro for example).
If you play in 1920*1080 one 780 is enough dont waste money on a second one.


----------



## GhostDog99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D-Dow*
> 
> Thanks for the info..
> 
> I have 10 days to return the Fan and the 650W power supply and replace with H100i, 1000w (or 1250w??) power supply, and another GTX 780...Amazon...
> 
> Yesterday gamed for 7 hours + streaming and no crashes at all (for the past couple of days I've had one crash a day, now I'm having none again playing the same stuff, I did up my GPU overclock a bit)


If you SLI your 780s 850w will be good like corsair AX850 or AX860i if you stay on stock bios
If you going too use Sky's Bios and over volt the cards I would say get an AX1200i

And when you look for a power supply get a good one from a good company
And look too see that it is a single rail PSU or you may run in to problems with not enough AMP's on the rail

Like the enermax 1250w has 6 or 8 rails but only 30A per rail
That will giver you problems

The corsair AX1200i has 1 rail but 104A on it


----------



## GhostDog99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *USFORCES*
> 
> USFORCES - i7-980x @ 4.6Ghz -GTX 780 SLI 1437MHz Memory 1790MHz *FPS 133.8 score 3370*
> 
> Damit! still didn't beat GhostDog99, guess I'll have to do one more bench


you got the same score ass me so i did a run and boom im up 1 FPS 

*GhostDog99 -- 3930k @ 5.1GHz -- GTX 780 SLI 1407Mhz / 1852Mhz -- FPS 134.7 -- Score 3394*

http://s213.photobucket.com/user/mhkushi/media/Heaven40GTX780SLI1347.jpg.html


----------



## chuy409

I got 32.3 FPS and 813 score.Thats pretty low if you ask me. People with 680s are getting about close to 40. Is my CPU bottlenecking it? I mean, CPU usage doesnt go past 25 percent on each core while running it and GPU is 99 percent all the time.


----------



## GhostDog99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chuy409*
> 
> I got 32.3 FPS and 813 score.Thats pretty low if you ask me. People with 680s are getting about close to 40. Is my CPU bottlenecking it? I mean, CPU usage doesnt go past 25 percent on each core while running it and GPU is 99 percent all the time.


you should put in your Rig in to your signature so we can see what hardwar you have

it can be a lot of things bad OC on the GPU bad OC on the CPU bad PSU

and are you air cooling or watercooling ?

most of the poeple here watercool and over volt there card to get really high OCs

till you tell us more a bout your rig and OCs we cant say


----------



## chuy409

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GhostDog99*
> 
> you should put in your Rig in to your signature so we can see what hardwar you have
> 
> it can be a lot of things bad OC on the GPU bad OC on the CPU bad PSU
> 
> and are you air cooling or watercooling ?
> 
> most of the poeple here watercool and over volt there card to get really high OCs
> 
> till you tell us more a bout your rig and OCs we cant say


Sorry im at school and my signal isnt very good so ill just put it here for now.

AMD Phenom II X4 955 @4.2ghz Hyper 212 cooler (38 idle, 60 load) 1.55 voltage
Asus GTX 770 DirectCu II OC (OC to 1256mhz boost and 4000mhz memory) (40 idle, 60 load)
Kingston 12GB DDR3 1600 mhz
Gigabyte GA-78LMT-S2P(rev. 3.1)
Hec Zephyr 750W 80+ 60amps on 12th rail.


----------



## D-Dow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> 650w is plenty for one GTX780 though if you want SLI look at the 1KHW area though a quality made 850w would do (Corsair AX860 or XFX850 Pro for example).
> If you play in 1920*1080 one 780 is enough dont waste money on a second one.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GhostDog99*
> 
> If you SLI your 780s 850w will be good like corsair AX850 or AX860i if you stay on stock bios
> If you going too use Sky's Bios and over volt the cards I would say get an AX1200i
> 
> And when you look for a power supply get a good one from a good company
> And look too see that it is a single rail PSU or you may run in to problems with not enough AMP's on the rail
> 
> Like the enermax 1250w has 6 or 8 rails but only 30A per rail
> That will giver you problems
> 
> The corsair AX1200i has 1 rail but 104A on it


My ps is seasonic I was going to stick to that brand really one 780 is doing fine maybe I should return the fan and power supply upgrade to 1000 etc h100 and forego another 780 until prices drop


----------



## levontraut

sig rig

Unigine Heaven Benchmark 4.0

FPS:
33.4
Score:
841
Min FPS:
7.4
Max FPS:
75.9
System

Platform:
Windows 7 (build 7601, Service Pack 1) 64bit
CPU model:
AMD FX(tm)-8350 Eight-Core Processor (4120MHz) x4
GPU model:
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 670 9.18.13.2049 (2048MB) x1
Settings

Render:
Direct3D11
Mode:
1920x1080 8xAA fullscreen
Preset
Custom
Quality
Ultra
Tessellation:
Extreme
Powered by UNIGINE Engine
Unigine Corp. © 2005-2013


----------



## CDMAN

Thread Updated


----------



## GhostDog99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CDMAN*
> 
> Thread Updated


CDMan mate you Gave USFORCES my Score lol

you need too fix it please

GhostDog99 = 134.7 FPS

USFORCES = 133.8 FPS


----------



## USFORCES

CDMAN you gave me GhostDog99's score, thanks mate


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sndstream*
> 
> sndstream - 3770k @ 4.8 / Powercolor Devil 13 7990 x 2 / core 1050 / mem 1747 / *Ave. 186.1 / Score 4688*
> 
> Using an ax1200 and Kill-o-watt @ 4.8 1.3 and quads 1.23v Im pulling 1290w. When I goto 5.0+ I see around 1390 and the system shuts down. I'm 5.1 stable so there room to improve in this rig with an additional psu but not quad titan speed.......


get a second psu and an "add2psu"


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sndstream*
> 
> i7 3770k @ 4.9 / core 1055 / mdm 1747 / devil 13 7990 x 2 / *Ave. 154.6 / Score 3893*
> 
> 
> 
> Heaven re installed and AMD profile removed per rules, tessellation on at whatever "Extreme" is. Feel free to get out your magnifying glasses and compare rocks lol...I'll be back in the Valley thread.....


That's a lot of attitude when its obvious the tess slider was reduced and that can only happen manually. Here's a pro tip, click default, that resets settings to voila, default.


----------



## Kyle1519

'New Entry"

Kyle1519 --- 4770K @ 4.5 --- EVGA GTX 780, 1090 / 2304 / 1750 --- 65.7 FPS --- 1654 Score


----------



## Kaapstad

New entry



Kaapstad---3930k @5.1---4 x Titans @994/1788---207.9fps---5237 Score


----------



## Kyle1519

'update entry'

Kyle1519 --- 4770K @ 4.5 --- EVGA GTX 780, 1395 / 1750 --- 70.5 FPS --- 1777 Score


----------



## [CyGnus]

Kyle1519 the pic has nothing to do with 1777 score...


----------



## Kyle1519

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> Kyle1519 the pic has nothing to do with 1777 score...


I chose the wrong picture. Lots of screen shots in that folder lol. Thanks for that catch, I fixed it.


----------



## Snyderman34

Snyderman34--4770k @ 4.3GHz--Sapphire R9 290, 1200/1500 (air)--FPS 59.8--Score 1507


----------



## inf3kt

First benchmarks with a new Asus GTX 780 @ 1137/3402 @1174mn
Do these numbers look about right?


----------



## [CyGnus]

Kyle1519


----------



## carlhil2

Oops, wrong thread....


----------



## managerman

Now that the 780's are overclocked big time...it was time for another run!









managerman --- i7-4770k @ 5.0Ghz ---- EVGA GTX 780 SC ACX, Cores 1360, Mem 7200 ---- 179.5 ---- 4522

Watercooled with EK blocks, 1.35v via LLC mod and Zawarudo's Voltage Hack. Temps maxed out at 48C...Kill-a-Watt meter showed between 1330-1380 Watts during the run.



-M


----------



## yvgamer94

SLI - Asus Cirect CU II OC - One is bio modded @ 1242mh Core, 3280 mem, @140% power and the other is stock bios @ 1176mh, 3260, 110%

i7 3770k @ 4.2gh Undervolted -0.075V
GSkill 1600 8GBx2 Ram

Need to bio mod my other card to see if i get any differences.


----------



## CDMAN

Thread Updated


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

Just got my 2nd GTX 780 Classified, haven't done too much optimization yet, minor overclock. Need to update the BIOS's so they are the same. But not bad for air cooled and a first run.


----------



## Jpmboy

please post your results as described in the OP and I can update the tables:

_Member Name --- Processor / Speed ---- GPU Name, Core / Shaders / Memory ---- FPS ---- Score

Please provide a screen shot that displays the score with the stone walk way displayed to confim that Tessellation is turned on for score verification.

Any score that is posted that does not follow the settings above or does not have the correct screen shot will not be counted_


----------



## NapalmV5

NapalmV5 --- Intel Xeon E5 2687W V2 x 2 / 3.4GHz ---- Sapphire Radeon R9 290 x 4, 1000MHz / 1300MHz ---- 168.9 ---- 4255


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NapalmV5*
> 
> NapalmV5 --- Intel Xeon E5 2687W V2 x 2 / 3.4GHz ---- Sapphire Radeon R9 290 x 4, 1000MHz / 1300MHz ---- 168.9 ---- 4255











Updated


----------



## NapalmV5

thanks! 290 not 290x


----------



## [CyGnus]

Thats what i call overkill, how are the temps with 4 of those?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NapalmV5*
> 
> thanks! 290 not 290x
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Corrected! Thanks.

Boy - I'd love to see 3D Mark, and 3D mark 11 physics scores with that rig!!









This too: http://www.overclock.net/t/1431032/top-cinebench-r15-cpu-scores


----------



## mxthunder

not a submission, but beat my personal best today:


----------



## korruptedkaos

new submission now im overclocked a bit? @ 1.225v so got some room left too?

korruptedkaos i7 3770k @ 4.9ghz / 2 x 7990;s @ 1130 core / 1675 mem - 142.4 FPS score 3586


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mxthunder*
> 
> not a submission, but beat my personal best today:


Nice - Wringing those 580s!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> new submission now im overclocked a bit? @ 1.225v so got some room left too?
> korruptedkaos i7 3770k @ 4.9ghz / 2 x 7990;s @ 1130 core / 1675 mem - 142.4 FPS score 3586











Updated


----------



## NapalmV5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> Thats what i call overkill, how are the temps with 4 of those?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Corrected! Thanks.
> 
> Boy - I'd love to see 3D Mark, and 3D mark 11 physics scores with that rig!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This too: http://www.overclock.net/t/1431032/top-cinebench-r15-cpu-scores


thanks! just posted cinebench.. 3dmarks boring intentionally made to run like crap on multi gpus.. but since you asked will do.. the only game benchmark that works well on 3/4 cfx is avp its not just the fps but the frame time is amazing will post results in the 290/290x club thread

as for temps nothing new to me the temps are fine under increased fan speed - full load temps at high 60s to low 70s and thats with no side cooling with side cooling temps are even lower so irrelevant to me i dont even bother to check all the time lets just say they are no worse than the 580s ive had for 3 years


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NapalmV5*
> 
> thanks! just posted cinebench.. 3dmarks boring intentionally made to run like crap on multi gpus.. but since you asked will do.. the only game benchmark that works well on 3/4 cfx is avp its not just the fps but the frame time is amazing will post results in the 290/290x club thread
> 
> as for temps nothing new to me the temps are fine under increased fan speed - full load temps at high 60s to low 70s and thats with no side cooling with side cooling temps are even lower so irrelevant to me i dont even bother to check all the time lets just say they are no worse than the 580s ive had for 3 years


I'm actually more curious about the performance in the physics subtests (we know quadfire and quadSLI is beast!)... but you would need to buy the benchmarks from futuremark.









thx for posting the R15 score. Very nice!


----------



## GTX670

Quote:


> *There is two GTX670, there is a 3570K @4500MHz, there is 8GB of ram, a 1000W expensive as foque power supply... And this is all I can get out of it.
> 
> GPU1: 67°C , 1124MHz
> GPU2: 66°C , 1110MHz
> FPS: 65,6
> 
> SCORE: 1653*




Quote:


> *What's wrong with my system ?*


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GTX670*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nothing is wrong with your system.


----------



## GTX670

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Nothing is wrong with your system.


And when you see this:



Same cpu, nearly same pcb of the gpu (4 phases too), cpu is 100MHz less overclocked, less power draw by the psu.


----------



## tecuarenta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GTX670*
> 
> And when you see this:
> 
> 
> 
> Same cpu, nearly same pcb of the gpu (4 phases too), cpu is 100MHz less overclocked, less power draw by the psu.


You are comparing Heaven 3.0 vs 4.0 results.


----------



## GTX670

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tecuarenta*
> 
> You are comparing Heaven 3.0 vs 4.0 results.


I was never above 1700 in 3.0 =/


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tecuarenta*
> 
> You are comparing Heaven 3.0 vs 4.0 results.


thank you!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GTX670*
> 
> I was never above 1700 in 3.0 =/


well.. then maybe you must be doing something wrong?


----------



## GTX670

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> well.. then maybe you must be doing something wrong?


certainely


----------



## Jack Mac

My results seem a little low for a 1200/1300Mhz R9 290, but here they are:
Jack Mac --- i5 3570k / 4.20Ghz ---- Sapphire R9 290 1200Mhz Core / 1300Mhz memory ---- 56.7FPS ---- Score: 1427


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> My results seem a little low for a 1200/1300Mhz R9 290, but here they are:
> Jack Mac --- i5 3570k / 4.20Ghz ---- Sapphire R9 290 1200Mhz Core / 1300Mhz memory ---- 56.7FPS ---- Score: 1427


it does seem a bit low. i get 59 at 1150 but my mem was at 1500.


----------



## GTX670

how you can make 1427 with one card ?
I am with two gtx670 and all I can get is 1623
why ?

my 3570k is overclocked to 4500MHz
both of my cards runs at 1124MHz - 1110MHz

why?


----------



## tecuarenta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GTX670*
> 
> how you can make 1427 with one card ?
> I am with two gtx670 and all I can get is 1623
> why ?
> 
> my 3570k is overclocked to 4500MHz
> both of my cards runs at 1124MHz - 1110MHz
> 
> why?


R9 290 > 670









Heaven is not cpu intensive. Your cpu OC doesn't make much diference.


----------



## pbsn

Hi guys! Im going to make a rig and post it here... a friend of mine made an event of highest heaven 4.0 benchmark on facebook and he has only 2 titans.... the price is 100 dollars only though but i just want to beat him..

i tried messaging the top guys here but sadly, they dont want to benchmark for me because it will be FAKE and i respect that hence, im going to rig a pc this week and post it here... I hope i can enter the top 5 or so.

regards from the Philippines!


----------



## NapalmV5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pbsn*
> 
> Hi guys! Im going to make a rig and post it here... a friend of mine made an event of highest heaven 4.0 benchmark on facebook and he has only *2 titans*.... the price is 100 dollars only though but i just want to beat him..
> 
> i tried messaging the top guys here but sadly, they dont want to benchmark for me because it will be FAKE and i respect that hence, im going to rig a pc this week and post it here... I hope i can enter the top 5 or so.
> 
> regards from the Philippines!


ah you must be "janinaalcantara" that pmed me with same offer lol but you said your friend has tri-titans hmm

sorry cant help you i only do this for fun


----------



## pbsn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NapalmV5*
> 
> ah you must be "janinaalcantara" that pmed me with same offer lol but you said your friend has tri-titans hmm
> 
> sorry cant help you i only do this for fun


yesssss! thats me









anyway i do understand.

I will post my current rig a few hours from now and my next rig about 1 week....

planning to do a quadfire 290x i just dont know how it will fair in the benchmark since i havent seen one.


----------



## ImJJames

*1200 Clock 1500 Memory Stock Bios, r9 290*


----------



## dizzin9




----------



## djfuturex

hi, im new to desktops but ive switched from laptops and decided to build a gaming desktop and I would like some advice cause im a noob..
let me know if my scores are all right for this system..
Thank you

system MSI Z87-G45 GAMING
i7 4770 3,9gigs
2 palit gtx 760 running at 1,000 MHz each
16 gb ddr 3 at 1600 MHz
everything is cooled well in a big case.. im not gonna bore you with the rest of the pc


and 3dmark 13 scores are

ice 162,204
cloud 24,322
fire 9,621


----------



## Ricdeau

Not really submissions, but more informational for other R9 290/290X users. However, I would love to see this thread updated to the format many others are where you have different brackets for single, dual, and triple/quad GPUs in conjunction to the overall so it's a little easier to see how you compare to others.

Crossfire:
Ricdeau --- i7 4770K / 4.6GHz ---- R9 290X Crossfire, 1190 / 1400 ---- 117.0 ---- 2947


Single:
Ricdeau --- i7 4770K / 4.6GHz ---- R9 290X, 1190 / 1400 ---- 60.0 ---- 1512


----------



## mxthunder

mxthunder --- i5 [email protected] 5.3Ghz ---- GTX 780Ti ; 1330/7730 ---- 74.1 ---- 1867

dont know if its good for submission or not, but that is my best score to date


----------



## ImJJames

*Heaven -- r9 290 -- 1260/1500 -- 65.4 fps - - Score: 1648 ---stock air*


----------



## Aytac

GTX760-DC2OC SLI

gpu1: +13
mem1: +300
boost1: 1163

gpu2: +54
mem2: +300
boost2: 1163

pci-e : 2.0

cpu: i5 2500k @ 4.5


----------



## Jpmboy

Folks, the way this thread was set up by the OP, only scores which beat the current position 30 score get added to the "Top 30". I could probably add a second spreadsheet for single card entries...


----------



## AdrianIscariot

Going to give this a go when I get home. Almost certain I won't make the top 30 (some insane rigs there!) but would like to see what I can get anyway.


----------



## sWaY20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Folks, the way this thread was set up by the OP, only scores which beat the current position 30 score get added to the "Top 30". I could probably add a second spreadsheet for single card entries...


That would be sweet, just like the valley bench thread.

tappin from the neXus 5


----------



## Redefined

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Folks, the way this thread was set up by the OP, only scores which beat the current position 30 score get added to the "Top 30". I could probably add a second spreadsheet for single card entries...


That's a good idea. Single card list ftw.

GTX 780 Lightning. 1430/1662. Need to do another later and up the memory clocks, but Elpida ftl.


----------



## Roryboy

Roryboy --- i7 2600k / 4.7 Ghz ---- 780ti SLI, 1189/7750 ---- 130.9 ---- 3298


----------



## klepp0906

klepp0906 --- [email protected] GTX [email protected]/7400--- 144fps ---- 3628

seeing these bench numbers makes me wish I went x79 that's for sure. I had no idea cpu played as large of a role as it does in todays benchmarks. Apart from bottlenecking a gpu or not, it seems like a 6 core chip with the rest of the pc being the same offers up to a 10,000pt difference on 3dmark. That's obnoxious. I literally have to filter out all 6 core cpu's to get even a slightly accurate idea of how im doing. Still, satisfactory for air I suppose.


----------



## klepp0906

double post


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roryboy*
> 
> Roryboy --- i7 2600k / 4.7 Ghz ---- 780ti SLI, 1189/7750 ---- 130.9 ---- 3298













Quote:


> Originally Posted by *klepp0906*
> 
> klepp0906 --- [email protected] GTX [email protected]/7400--- 144fps ---- 3628
> seeing these bench numbers makes me wish I went x79 that's for sure. I had no idea cpu played as large of a role as it does in todays benchmarks. Apart from bottlenecking a gpu or not, it seems like a 6 core chip with the rest of the pc being the same offers up to a 10,000pt difference on 3dmark. That's obnoxious. I literally have to filter out all 6 core cpu's to get even a slightly accurate idea of how im doing. Still, satisfactory for air I suppose.












For Quad Sli or Quad CFX the 2011 PCIE bandwidth will help.
Please fill out rigbulder and add it to you signature
(see instructions in my sig)


----------



## Jack Mac

Jack Mac --- i5 3570k / 4.2GHz ---- Sapphire R9 290, 1200 Core/ 1450 Memory ---- 59.4 FPS ---- Score: 1496


----------



## USFORCES

USFORCES --- 980x / 4840 ---- 780 SLI, 1437 / Shaders / 1851 ---- 135.4 ---- 3410


----------



## Wickedtt

Wickedtt---Xeon L5639 @ 4ghz---780Lightning 1320/1802----65.1----1641


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *USFORCES*
> 
> USFORCES --- 980x / 4840 ---- 780 SLI, 1437 / Shaders / 1851 ---- 135.4 ---- 3410



Updated


----------



## DiceAir

How come my score is only 1795

Running R9-280x crossfire 1100/1500 and i5-2500k @ 4.5GHz


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiceAir*
> 
> How come my score is only 1795
> 
> Running R9-280x crossfire 1100/1500 and i5-2500k @ 4.5GHz


something is def not right with that! make sure you have cfx enabled. ?


----------



## DiceAir

I have crossfire enabled


----------



## [CyGnus]

DiceAir youre score is fine the problem is heaven it does not like AMD GPU's my single 280x scores around 1100


----------



## DiceAir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> DiceAir youre score is fine the problem is heaven it does not like AMD GPU's my single 280x scores around 1100


yip i figured. my 3dmark fire strike score is around 17178 for graphics score.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiceAir*
> 
> yip i figured. my 3dmark fire strike score is around 17178 for graphics score.


post your firestrike score here !









yeah - the new AMDs don't play well with unigine products. Although a few AMD users (tsm106, fewness) are ranking very high in most benchmarks:


----------



## Jpmboy

jpmboy --- [email protected] --- GTX 780Ti Class --- 147.8 ---- 3723


----------



## pbsn

pbsn --- I7 4930K / 3.4 Ghz ---- AMD R9 290X, 1030 Mhz / 1250 Mhz ---- 171.7 ---- 4324


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> jpmboy --- [email protected] --- GTX 780Ti Class --- 147.8 ---- 3723



Updated








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pbsn*
> 
> pbsn --- I7 4930K / 3.4 Ghz ---- AMD R9 290X, 1030 Mhz / 1250 Mhz ---- 171.7 ---- 4324



Updated


----------



## Cosworth

Cosworth --- I7 2600K / 4.4 Ghz (3.4 default) ---- nVidia GTX 580 ---- 27.6 ---- 696

I realize that the hardware I'm running is now old hat but I'm happy with the score when running up against titans and the new 780Ti


----------



## DiceAir

I actually noticed that Heaven or 3dmark is only a way to compare with similar hardware to see if everything is working fine and also to stress test certain Hardware. Heaven 4.0 runs bad on AMD but better on Nvidia. Check BF4 for example. you can get almost the same frams on a R9-280x than a GTX780 when clearly the 780 is better due to heaven benchmark. Your GTX580 is almost the same score as my R9-280x and my card is clearly faster than a GTX580.


----------



## vlps5122

just like 3dmark favors amd, unigine favors nvidia, some games like bf4 favor amd and some like bioshock infinite favor nvidia.


----------



## Cosworth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiceAir*
> 
> I actually noticed that Heaven or 3dmark is only a way to compare with similar hardware to see if everything is working fine and also to stress test certain Hardware. Heaven 4.0 runs bad on AMD but better on Nvidia. Check BF4 for example. you can get almost the same frams on a R9-280x than a GTX780 when clearly the 780 is better due to heaven benchmark. Your GTX580 is almost the same score as my R9-280x and my card is clearly faster than a GTX580.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vlps5122*
> 
> just like 3dmark favors amd, unigine favors nvidia, some games like bf4 favor amd and some like bioshock infinite favor nvidia.


Really i didn't know that i had a decen't 3dmark score (basic version) before my old drive blew i don't know what it'd give now


----------



## Durvelle27

Durvelle27 --- FX-8350 @4.8GHz ---- GTX 780 1280/2304/1502 ----62.5 ---- 1574


----------



## Akula

Really need this spreadsheet revised similar/identical to the Unigine Valley Spreadsheet.
Atleast then we can get a better understanding where our cards match up with the competition, currently I'm clueless what a GTX Titan is supposed to score.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Akula*
> 
> Really need this spreadsheet revised similar/identical to the Unigine Valley Spreadsheet.
> Atleast then we can get a better understanding where our cards match up with the competition, currently I'm clueless what a GTX Titan is supposed to score.


This is a Top30 competition. But if you scroll down, you can see all other entries... unfortunately no one entered a titan single card score. (mid 60's ->70s with volt unlocked))


----------



## Kaapstad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Akula*
> 
> Really need this spreadsheet revised similar/identical to the Unigine Valley Spreadsheet.
> Atleast then we can get a better understanding where our cards match up with the competition, currently I'm clueless what a GTX Titan is supposed to score.


This may help

http://forums.overclockers.co.uk/showthread.php?t=18487976

http://forums.overclockers.co.uk/showthread.php?t=18487976&page=59


----------



## Akula

Akula --- 2600k @ 3.4GHZ ---- GTX Titan @ 1406/1902Mhz ----77.1 ----1942

I assume this is a reasonable score then, can push further


----------



## hyp36rmax

hyp36rmax --- Intel i5 2500k / 4.5ghz ---- XFX 7970 and MSI 7970 Crossfire, 1175 / 2048 / 1575 ---- 69.9 FPS ---- 1762 Score


----------



## USFORCES

USFORCES --- 980x @ 4884MHz ---- 780 SLI @ 1437/1900Mhz ----136.4 ---- 3436


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *USFORCES*
> 
> USFORCES --- 980x @ 4884MHz ---- 780 SLI @ 1437/1900Mhz ----136.4 ---- 3436


----------



## Durvelle27

Durvelle27 --- FX-8350 @5.1GHz ---- GTX 780, 1293/ 2304/ 1850 ---- 66.7 ---- 1679


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> Durvelle27 --- FX-8350 @5.1GHz ---- GTX 780, 1293/ 2304/ 1850 ---- 66.7 ---- 1679


Just so you know that I'm not neglecting you guys... As a "Top 30" thread, you need to beat the score @ position 30 to get on the roster. I'm tempted to add a single card sheet to the workbook... Please note that this is not my thread, CDMAN shared the Google Drive spreadsheet to assist with updating. A single card category is a beta test!
*
Okay - Added a Single Card Category.
Not retro.
New entries from this post forward.*


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Just so you know that I'm not neglecting you guys... As a "Top 30" thread, you need to beat the score @ position 30 to get on the roster. I'm tempted to add a single card sheet to the workbook...
> *
> Okay - Added a Single Card Category.
> Not retro.
> New entries from this post forward.*


Thank you. I was gonna ask if you could do that as it was unfair before lol


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> Thank you. I was gonna ask if you could do that as it was unfair before lol


It's CDMAN's thread - his final call. I just edited the workbook.


----------



## Durvelle27

Sapphire R9 290 @1150/1450 + FX-8350 @5GHz


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> Sapphire R9 290 @1150/1450 + FX-8350 @5GHz



Please post a screen shot with the opening scene "rocks" showing. See the instructions in the OP.


----------



## Akula

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Akula*
> 
> Akula --- 2600k @ 3.4GHZ ---- GTX Titan @ 1406/1902Mhz ----77.1 ----1942
> 
> I assume this is a reasonable score then, can push further


Quoting this to make the Single GPU List.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Akula*
> 
> Akula --- 2600k @ 3.4GHZ ---- GTX Titan @ 1406/1902Mhz ----77.1 ----1942
> I assume this is a reasonable score then, can push further


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Akula*
> 
> Quoting this to make the Single GPU List.


----------



## Koniakki

Koniakki --- 3770k @ 4.9GHZ --- GTX 780Ti @ 1291/1925Mhz --- 73.6 --- 1854



I will push further later on. But it will do for now


----------



## pbsn

Im going to watercool my quad 290x rig and hopefully it does not throttle anymore.. will OC a little. its really throttling bad as all cards reaches 95 deg first 1 minute of benchmarking.. clocks dropping 50%


----------



## mxthunder

Jpm, if you and CD man decide you want to revise the thread, let me know, and I can send you the valley spreadsheet in xlsx format if you want to use it as a template.

here is my submission:

mxthunder --- 2500k @ 5.3GHZ --- GTX 780Ti @ 1345/3865Mhz --- 75.5 --- 1901


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mxthunder*
> 
> Jpm, if you and CD man decide you want to revise the thread, let me know, and I can send you the valley spreadsheet in xlsx format if you want to use it as a template.
> here is my submission:
> mxthunder --- 2500k @ 5.3GHZ --- GTX 780Ti @ 1345/3865Mhz --- 75.5 --- 1901


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koniakki*
> 
> Koniakki --- 3770k @ 4.9GHZ --- GTX 780Ti @ 1291/1925Mhz --- 73.6 --- 1854
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will push further later on. But it will do for now


----------



## Ysbzqu6572

Uhm, might be a bit off topic but .. (not joining competition so sorry for screen with no rocks) look at the screen, my 780 SLI is putting less score than 780Ti that guys post here ?


----------



## vlps5122

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H4wk*
> 
> Uhm, might be a bit off topic but .. (not joining competition so sorry for screen with no rocks) look at the screen, my 780 SLI is putting less score than 780Ti that guys post here ?


looks like you dont have SLI activated, it just shows 780 x1 for GPU


----------



## Ysbzqu6572

Oh right ! I've been playing with drivers a bit and it did reset sli indeed, thx


----------



## kahboom




----------



## Jpmboy

Please see page 1 of this thread for entry requirements.


----------



## Koniakki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kahboom*


*kahboom* your screenshot should look like the below from *mxthunder* for the score to valid. Must be showing the rocky path.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mxthunder*
> 
> Jpm, if you and CD man decide you want to revise the thread, let me know, and I can send you the valley spreadsheet in xlsx format if you want to use it as a template.
> 
> here is my submission:
> 
> mxthunder --- 2500k @ 5.3GHZ --- GTX 780Ti @ 1345/3865Mhz --- 75.5 --- 1901


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koniakki*
> 
> *kahboom* your screenshot should look like the below from *mxthunder* for the score to valid. Must be showing the rocky path.


----------



## kahboom

Kahboom FX-8350 @ 4.9Ghz MSI HD 7950 1270/1500 crossfirex (2 cards) Fps Avg 79.4 Score 2000


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kahboom*
> 
> 
> Kahboom FX-8350 @ 4.9Ghz MSI HD 7950 1270/1500 crossfirex (2 cards) Fps Avg 79.4 Score 2000


ah - nice score kahboom! I didn't catch (







) that you were running 2 card CFX. In the main table of scores, one needs to beat the score currently at position 30 (130.9 right now) in order to make the Top 30 in multicard scores. Sorry bro.


----------



## USFORCES

I've done a couple test bench runs with the new 4960x and I might be bumping some Quads, I'm patiently waiting as the temps are steadily dropping









Edit: Quads


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *USFORCES*
> 
> I've done a couple test bench runs with the new 4960x and I might be bumping some Quads, I'm patiently waiting as the temps are steadily dropping
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Quads


top CPU, top Mobo... time to get some top score slots !









throw a cpu score *here*


----------



## marc0053

marc0053 - i7 3970x @ 5.0GHz - PNY gtx 780, 1463 / 3544 -- 72.6 FPS -- 1830


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> marc0053 - i7 3970x @ 5.0GHz - PNY gtx 780, 1463 / 3544 -- 72.6 FPS -- 1830


----------



## Zenophobe

Zenophobe --- 4770k / 4.6 ---- 290x, 1190 / 1546 ---- 49.1 ---- 1236 (single GPU list)


----------



## Jack Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zenophobe*
> 
> Zenophobe --- 4770k / 4.6 ---- 290x, 1190 / 1546 ---- 49.1 ---- 1236 (single GPU list)


There's something wrong with your Heaven scores, I get 59.7 with a 290 non-X at 1205/1625 and a 3570k at 4.4GHz.


----------



## Mad Pistol

Best run I can do on this rig.

Mad Pistol --- FX 8320/ 4700mhz --- 2 x Powercolor HD 7870 XT, 1190/1500 --- 61.5 FPS --- 1549



Not the best score in the world, but considering that it only cost me $300 for both GPU's COMBINED, I'm damn proud of the result.









On a side note, does anyone know why the bloom is so crazy? It didn't use to look that bad on my system. The whites are way too bright.


----------



## USFORCES

First run.

USFORCES --- 4960x @ 4.7MHz ---- 780 SLI @ 1424/1900Mhz ----138.6 ---- 3491


----------



## Jpmboy

single card entry
jpmboy -- [email protected] --- gtx780Ti C --- 79.4 ---- 1999


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zenophobe*
> 
> Zenophobe --- 4770k / 4.6 ---- 290x, 1190 / 1546 ---- 49.1 ---- 1236 (single GPU list)




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mad Pistol*
> 
> Best run I can do on this rig.
> Mad Pistol --- FX 8320/ 4700mhz --- 2 x Powercolor HD 7870 XT, 1190/1500 --- 61.5 FPS --- 1549
> 
> Not the best score in the world, but considering that it only cost me $300 for both GPU's COMBINED, I'm damn proud of the result.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On a side note, does anyone know why the bloom is so crazy? It didn't use to look that bad on my system. The whites are way too bright.


*{score too low for multi card entry in Top 30}* sorry.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *USFORCES*
> 
> First run.
> USFORCES --- 4960x @ 4.7MHz ---- 780 SLI @ 1424/1900Mhz ----138.6 ---- 3491




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> single card entry
> jpmboy -- [email protected] --- gtx780Ti C --- 79.4 ---- 1999


----------



## wstanci3

wstanci3 --- 3770k @ 5.0Ghz --- GTX 780Ti Classy @ 1280 / 2000 --- 73.9 --- 1863


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wstanci3*
> 
> wstanci3 --- 3770k @ 5.0Ghz --- GTX 780Ti Classy @ 1280 / 2000 --- 73.9 --- 1863


----------



## 2advanced

2advanced --- 4770K / 4.6GHz ---- R9-290, 1300 / 1500 ---- 64.0 fps ---- Score 1613 ( Single GPU)


----------



## tecuarenta

tecuarenta --- 3770K / 4.4 ---- 670FTW SLI 1267 / Stock / 3454 ---- 76,1 ---- 1916


----------



## SDhydro

sdhydro - i7 2600k @ 5.4ghz - asus gtx 780 dc2, 1542 / 3341 -- 72.8 FPS -- 1834


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2advanced*
> 
> 2advanced --- 4770K / 4.6GHz ---- R9-290, 1300 / 1500 ---- 64.0 fps ---- Score 1613 ( Single GPU)




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tecuarenta*
> 
> tecuarenta --- 3770K / 4.4 ---- 670FTW SLI 1267 / Stock / 3454 ---- 76,1 ---- 1916


*Score too low for Top30 SLI*
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDhydro*
> 
> sdhydro - i7 2600k @ 5.4ghz - asus gtx 780 dc2, 1542 / 3341 -- 72.8 FPS -- 1834


----------



## mxthunder

inching my way forward

mxthunder --- 2500k @ 5.3GHZ --- GTX 780Ti @ 1370/3870Mhz --- 76.6 --- 1930


----------



## WebTourist

WebTourist
*3770K @4.8GHZ --- 1x 780Ti @1450/8200 81.7 FPS - 2057*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!















*3770K @4.8GHZ- --SLI 780Ti @1390/8100 150.3 FPS - 3787*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## peakclimber

Peakclimber --- i7 4770k / 4500Mhz ---- GTX Titan Tri-Sli 1189 / 3104 ---- 170.6 ---- 4298


----------



## 2advanced

2advanced --- FX-8350 / 4.9 GHz ---- HD 7970, 1310 / 1800 ---- 44.4 ---- 1119 (Single GPU)


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WebTourist*
> 
> WebTourist
> *3770K @4.8GHZ --- 1x 780Ti @1450/8200 81.7 FPS - 2057*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *3770K @4.8GHZ- --SLI 780Ti @1390/8100 150.3 FPS - 3787*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


*PLEASE* down res or shrink your entry pictures. I'm on a 80mpis fiber optic line and they take forever to load the page. A standard size is all you need... just makes updating very slow. Thanks for understanding.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mxthunder*
> 
> inching my way forward
> mxthunder --- 2500k @ 5.3GHZ --- GTX 780Ti @ 1370/3870Mhz --- 76.6 --- 1930
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WebTourist*
> 
> WebTourist
> *3770K @4.8GHZ --- 1x 780Ti @1450/8200 81.7 FPS - 2057*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *3770K @4.8GHZ- --SLI 780Ti @1390/8100 150.3 FPS - 3787*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!





Quote:


> Originally Posted by *peakclimber*
> 
> Peakclimber --- i7 4770k / 4500Mhz ---- GTX Titan Tri-Sli 1189 / 3104 ---- 170.6 ---- 4298
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2advanced*
> 
> 2advanced --- FX-8350 / 4.9 GHz ---- HD 7970, 1310 / 1800 ---- 44.4 ---- 1119 (Single GPU)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## GhostDog99

*GhostDog99 -- 3930k @ 4.8GHz -- GTX 780 TI SLI 1364 / 8400 -- FPS 146.6 -- Score 3692*

http://s213.photobucket.com/user/mhkushi/media/Havean.jpg.html


----------



## NCoastTweaker

NCoastTweaker - i5 3570K @ 4.7GHz - R9 280x / HD 7970 CF @ 1200MHz GPU / 1818MHz mem - score 84.9 / 2138


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GhostDog99*
> 
> *GhostDog99 -- 3930k @ 4.8GHz -- GTX 780 TI SLI 1364 / 8400 -- FPS 146.6 -- Score 3692*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://s213.photobucket.com/user/mhkushi/media/Havean.jpg.html




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NCoastTweaker*
> 
> 
> NCoastTweaker - i5 3570K @ 4.7GHz - R9 280x / HD 7970 CF @ 1200MHz GPU / 1818MHz mem - score 84.9 / 2138


Score too low for Top 30 SLI entry. Sorry.


----------



## Kaapstad

Kaapstad --- 4930k @4.8 --- Asus Ref 290Xs x 4 @1200/1600 --- 208fps --- 5239


----------



## NCoastTweaker

[
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NCoastTweaker*
> 
> 
> NCoastTweaker - i5 3570K @ 4.7GHz - R9 280x / HD 7970 CF @ 1200MHz GPU / 1818MHz mem - score 84.9 / 2138


Score too low for Top 30 SLI entry. Sorry.[/quote]
___________________________________________________________________________

No apologies necessary. I don't expect to see top 30 when all those Titan's and 780 Ti's and quad 290x rigs pretty much rule every benchmark. I can't afford the $$$$ buy in price.. (those systems are dream systems to me) But it does look like I may be near the top for a CF 7970 rig with an i5 cpu. (I'll take that! _ I'm not greedy)

Are you guys paying attention to All the scores and logging them... or just the top 30.? A lot of us have don't have the $$$ to buy our way into the competition for the top 30, with 3 or 4 290x's or 780 ti's so we're left to compete against the other mid range system builds. That way everyone gets to compete (and feel good about their score) , and not just the folks with the most expensive gear that's beyond the other 95% of us poor schmucks..

In addition to an overall top 30, it would be neat to also have the spreadsheet setup where it can be sorted / filtered by rig type.. (single gpu , dual gpu etc) (checkout the Valley thread) but I know that's a lot of work for the moderators .. more folks would feel compelled to compete if that were done.

thx for takin time to comment on my post!


----------



## mxthunder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NCoastTweaker*
> 
> 
> 
> NCoastTweaker - i5 3570K @ 4.7GHz - R9 280x / HD 7970 CF @ 1200MHz GPU / 1818MHz mem - score 84.9 / 2138


highest 7970 CF score!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NCoastTweaker*
> 
> [
> Score too low for Top 30 SLI entry. Sorry.
> ___________________________________________________________________________
> 
> No apologies necessary. I don't expect to see top 30 when all those Titan's and 780 Ti's and quad 290x rigs pretty much rule every benchmark. I can't afford the $$$$ buy in price.. (those systems are dream systems to me) But it does look like I may be near the top for a CF 7970 rig with an i5 cpu. (I'll take that! _ I'm not greedy)
> Are you guys are paying attention to All the scores and logging them... or just the top 30.? A lot of us have don't have the $$$ to buy our way into the competition for the top 30, with 3 or 4 290x's or 780 ti's so we're left to compete against the other mid range system builds. That way everyone gets to compete (and feel good about their score) , and not just the folks with the most expensive gear that's beyond the other 95% of us poor schmucks..
> In addition to an overall top 30, it would be neat to also have the spreadsheet setup where it can be sorted / filtered by rig type.. (single gpu , dual gpu etc) (checkout the Valley thread) but I know that's a lot of work for the moderators .. more folks would feel compelled to compete if that were done.
> thx for takin time to comment on my post!


It's really not my thread... I'm just updating - but there's plenty of slots in the single card category.









Yes, we're paying attention to all the scores, but as a a Top 30 Thread (and Official at that) the rules are "No Entries Below this Line [=position 30 score]. I added a single card category and that's getting a fair amount of action.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mxthunder*
> 
> highest 7970 CF score!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaapstad*
> 
> Kaapstad --- 4930k @4.8 --- Asus Ref 290Xs x 4 @1200/1600 --- 208fps --- 5239


Great Score! I presume you want to replace your current #1 spot? Also, Tessellation looks right:

rocks.jpg 2767k .jpg file


----------



## Kaapstad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Great Score! I presume you want to replace your current #1 spot? Also, Tessellation looks right:
> 
> rocks.jpg 2767k .jpg file


Yes genuine tessellation, no AMD tweaks here lol.

I run a Heaven 4 bench thread on another forum so everything has to be good.

The 290Xs are not as powerful as their NVidia counterparts on the Heaven 4 bench but when using 4 cards you are going to get a CPU bottleneck. The 290Xs are more efficient than their NVidia counterparts when there is a CPU bottleneck and give a higher score for a given CPU clockspeed.

If the resolution is raised to say 1600p to remove the CPU bottleneck, then the more powerful NVidia cards in a 4 way setup come out on top.


----------



## SDhydro

sdhydro - i7 2600k @ 5.4ghz - asus gtx 780 dc2 @ 1607 / 3335 ---- 74.5 FPS -- 1876


----------



## GhostDog99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDhydro*
> 
> sdhydro - i7 2600k @ 5.4ghz - asus gtx 780 dc2 @ 1607 / 3335 ---- 74.5 FPS -- 1876


1600mhz core are on a DC2 that cant be unlocked ???

and that score looks a little low for 1600mhz

I think you got the core wrong mate

or are you using LN2 on the card ?


----------



## SDhydro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GhostDog99*
> 
> 1600mhz core are on a DC2 that cant be unlocked ???
> 
> and that score looks a little low for 1600mhz
> 
> I think you got the core wrong mate


I think my elpida memory is hurting me in valley and heaven bench. Couldn't run 3dmark tests last night due to hitting 150 percent(500w) power limit. Hoping our friend skyn3t can help me with that.

1600mhz on ln2 about -30c


----------



## GhostDog99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDhydro*
> 
> I think my elpida memory is hurting me in valley and heaven bench. Couldn't run 3dmark tests last night due to hitting 150 percent(500w) power limit. Hoping our friend skyn3t can help me with that.
> 
> 1600mhz on ln2 about -30c


nice clocks







'

but about the elpida memory nothing you can do a bout that

if I was you I would sell the card and get a new one


----------



## SDhydro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GhostDog99*
> 
> nice clocks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> '
> 
> but about the elpida memory nothing you can do a bout that
> 
> if I was you I would sell the card and get a new one


Hey thanks. I should have gotten the 780 classi but got the asus dc2 instead and a waterblock for it too







. What a mistake and im still regretting it. I def need a new card to play with but my 2600k/p67 combo is def showing its age. Regardless of scores though my goal was 1600mhz and glad I can check that off the list


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDhydro*
> 
> sdhydro - i7 2600k @ 5.4ghz - asus gtx 780 dc2 @ 1607 / 3335 ---- 74.5 FPS -- 1876




Very Nice!


----------



## tranceholic

I would like to Submit my score



Score:4061.

Position :14th

4960X on 4.9GHz

Tri GTX 780s @1196MHz

Thanks !


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tranceholic*
> 
> I would like to Submit my score
> 
> Score:4061.
> Position :14th
> 4960X on 4.9GHz
> Tri GTX 780s @1196MHz
> Thanks !





*Provisional Acceptance*
Proper Screenshot REQUIRED


----------



## tranceholic

Thank you dear for your quick acceptance.


----------



## mxthunder

I thought all screenshots had to be over the path at the beginning with the stones to be valid?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mxthunder*
> 
> I thought all screenshots had to be over the path at the beginning with the stones to be valid?


*You are right.* Considering this guy called me "dear" I'm ready to pull the entry...








The rope knots and ship look good enough to me, but rules are rules, and I only update...

*Trance - how about providing a screeen shot according to the rules for this thread? (1 week grace period to provide it).*


----------



## tranceholic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mxthunder*
> 
> I thought all screenshots had to be over the path at the beginning with the stones to be valid?


whats your problem with me man , did I take your spot or something ?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> *You are right.* Considering this guy called me "dear" I'm ready to pull the entry...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The rope knots and ship look good enough to me, but rules are rules, and I only update...
> 
> *Trance - how about providing a screeen shot according to the rules for this thread? (1 week grace period to provide it).*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mxthunder*
> 
> I thought all screenshots had to be over the path at the beginning with the stones to be valid?


Hi ,

ill try my best again , but when I tried again , I only managed to a lower score , that score was some sort of a suicidal run for me and luckily it finished . the only reason It was not in the first first scene was because I was busy jumping from joy in the living room for crossing the 4k mark.

I can provide you with the original image file "TGA" file , and you can authenticate it if it makes any difference.

would that work ?


----------



## [CyGnus]

tranceholic rules are rules just run the bench again and hope for the best


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tranceholic*
> 
> whats your problem with me man , did I take your spot or something ?
> Hi ,
> ill try my best again , but when I tried again , I only managed to a lower score , that score was some sort of a suicidal run for me and luckily it finished . the only reason It was not in the first first scene was because I was busy jumping from joy in the living room for crossing the 4k mark.
> I can provide you with the original image file "TGA" file , and you can authenticate it if it makes any difference.
> would that work ?


Post or PM me with the tga file. We'll take a look... but:

_"All scores must have data line in order to considered for the Top 30:
Member Name --- Processor / Speed ---- GPU Name, Core / Shaders / Memory ---- FPS ---- Score
Please provide a screen shot that displays the score with the stone walk way displayed to confim that Tessellation is turned on for score verification.
*Any score that is posted that does not follow the settings above or does not have the correct screen shot will not be counted.*"_

so no guarantees... you do have 1,7 FPS to work with w/o dropping a spot with repeat runs









PS: no need to dis MXThunder, others would have caught the bad entry. (which I should have in the first place). We're very good at policing ourselves!


----------



## USFORCES

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mxthunder*
> 
> I thought all screenshots had to be over the path at the beginning with the stones to be valid?


I think as long as it's a screen shot with background.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *USFORCES*
> 
> I think as long as it's a screen shot with background.


Nope - with the rocks.. by the rules. But there are other scenes where tess is apparent (or not).


----------



## tranceholic

Just sent you a PM.


----------



## tranceholic

tranceheavenshot.png 6371k .png file


Kindly Review this full screen shot , posted and attached for full quality , I am sure if we run the demanded settings and take a screenshot there .. we can zoom and compare for the image quality and verify its authenticity.

Overclocking was done with the help of my friend King4x4 who lives in the same town as I do , he is currently number 8 on the list , am sure he will vouch for the authenticity of this score as we were sitting next to each other doing this benchmark.


----------



## Kaapstad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tranceholic*
> 
> 
> 
> tranceheavenshot.png 6371k .png file
> 
> 
> Kindly Review this full screen shot , posted and attached for full quality , I am sure if we run the demanded settings and take a screenshot there .. we can zoom and compare for the image quality and verify its authenticity.
> 
> Overclocking was done with the help of my friend King4x4 who lives in the same town as I do , he is currently number 8 on the list , am sure he will vouch for the authenticity of this score as we were sitting next to each other doing this benchmark.


Come on Tranceholic give the bench another go

With three 780s and a 4960X @4.9 you should be aiming for at least 4300

I can score more than you using three 290Xs on air and AMD cards are not even very good on this bench.

If you need help there are plenty of guys on these forums using GTX 780s.


----------



## Kaapstad

@tranceholic

3 290X @1220/1625 on water

4930k @4.8



Three GTX 780s on water should beat the above easy, go for it.


----------



## NCoastTweaker

NCoastTweaker - i5 3570K @ 4.7GHz - R9 280x / HD 7970 CF @ 1220MHz GPU / 1840MHz mem - score 86.1 / 2169


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NCoastTweaker*
> 
> NCoastTweaker - i5 3570K @ 4.7GHz - R9 280x / HD 7970 CF @ 1220MHz GPU / 1840MHz mem - score 86.1 / 2169


*Please read the instructions on pg 1 of this thread for a proper entry post.*


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tranceholic*
> 
> 
> 
> tranceheavenshot.png 6371k .png file
> 
> 
> Kindly Review this full screen shot , posted and attached for full quality , I am sure if we run the demanded settings and take a screenshot there .. we can zoom and compare for the image quality and verify its authenticity.
> 
> Overclocking was done with the help of my friend King4x4 who lives in the same town as I do , he is currently number 8 on the list , am sure he will vouch for the authenticity of this score as we were sitting next to each other doing this benchmark.


Sorry bud. The verdict is: you need to provide a proper screenshot where the tessellation "pops".

(besides, do your own OC... you learn and it's more fun that way. No need for a "Ghost tuner".)


----------



## tranceholic

no worries , ill come back with a better score hopefully.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tranceholic*
> 
> no worries , ill come back with a better score hopefully.


----------



## customz

Customz... [email protected] 16gb 1600 ram [email protected] score 38.7fps 975


----------



## NCoastTweaker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *NCoastTweaker*
> 
> NCoastTweaker - i5 3570K @ 4.7GHz - R9 280x / HD 7970 CF @ 1220MHz GPU / 1840MHz mem - score 86.1 / 2169
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Please read the instructions on pg 1 of this thread for a proper entry post.*
Click to expand...

and if my score is too low to qualify for the top 30, then its also rejected right? (so what do I gain by waiting on the walkway?)
per the rules, the score is rejected either way.. so the goal (to me) is just to get the post seen. That way I can compete (and keep my own spreadsheet) of just the hd7970 cf rigs..


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NCoastTweaker*
> 
> and if my score is too low to qualify for the top 30, then its also rejected right? (so what do I gain by waiting on the walkway?)
> per the rules, the score is rejected either way.. so the goal (to me) is just to get the post seen. That way I can compete (and keep my own spreadsheet) of just the hd7970 cf rigs..


sorry bro - i just figured anyone posted to this "competition" was looking for a place on the charts.








You can always start a score thread with the aim you have...


----------



## NCoastTweaker

[quote name="Jpmboy"
You can always start a score thread with the aim you have...[/quote]

Yeah I hear you. Its just that those 780 sli rigs are tough to match.
next time I do a build I may have to try out the NVidia stuff...


----------



## marc0053

marc0053 - i7 3970x @ 5.27GHz - GTX 780 ti Kingpin 1529MHz / 4001MHz -- 84.1 FPS -- score= 2119


----------



## SDhydro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> marc0053 - i7 3970x @ 5.27GHz - GTX 780 ti Kingpin 1529MHz / 4001MHz -- 84.1 FPS -- score= 2119


Nice clocks and score there


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> marc0053 - i7 3970x @ 5.27GHz - GTX 780 ti Kingpin 1529MHz / 4001MHz -- 84.1 FPS -- score= 2119












! Nice Clocks - Great Score Marc !
*Single Card Gold Medal*


----------



## 2advanced

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaapstad*
> 
> Kaapstad --- 4930k @4.8 --- Asus Ref 290Xs x 4 @1200/1600 --- 208fps --- 5239


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2advanced*
> 
> 2advanced --- FX-8350 / 4.9 GHz ---- HD 7970, 1310 / 1800 ---- 44.4 ---- 1119 (Single GPU)


----------



## Kaapstad

Kaapstad --- 4930k @4.8 --- Asus Ref 290Xs x 4 @1220/1625 --- 208.6fps --- 5256



I have had this score knocking around for a while and had not got round to posting it.


----------



## 2advanced

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaapstad*
> 
> Kaapstad --- 4930k @4.8 --- Asus Ref 290Xs x 4 @1220/1625 --- 208.6fps --- 5256
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have had this score knocking around for a while and had not got round to posting it.


Wow, that is impressive. Any chance of hitting 1300 on the core?


----------



## Kaapstad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2advanced*
> 
> Wow, that is impressive. Any chance of hitting 1300 on the core?


I am a bit limited until I can find a faster IB-E CPU

SB-E is no good as 290X quadfire can do horrible things to them, I had to swap out my 3970x for the 4930k to get all four cards to run.


----------



## 2advanced

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaapstad*
> 
> I am a bit limited until I can find a faster IB-E CPU
> 
> SB-E is no good as 290X quadfire can do horrible things to them, I had to swap out my 3970x for the 4930k to get all four cards to run.


I see. I remember Karlitos was having issues with quadfire as well, and he too went to IB-E, but thats the last I heard... +REP to you though for the awesome score. Nice to see AMD back up at No. 1. Drivers should push it even further in the future Im sure.


----------



## Kaapstad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2advanced*
> 
> I see. I remember Karlitos was having issues with quadfire as well, and he too went to IB-E, but thats the last I heard... +REP to you though for the awesome score. Nice to see AMD back up at No. 1. Drivers should push it even further in the future Im sure.


I must get round to using 13.11 as they are supposed to be the best for benching.

For the run above I was using 13.12

More on Karlitos in the link below and where he is at.

http://forums.overclockers.co.uk/showthread.php?t=18576425


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaapstad*
> 
> Kaapstad --- 4930k @4.8 --- Asus Ref 290Xs x 4 @1220/1625 --- 208.6fps --- 5256
> 
> I have had this score knocking around for a while and had not got round to posting it.



+0.6FPS higher than your previous score


----------



## VSG

Is there a separate section for 2/3-way SLI/CFX? If not, here is my submission:

Geggeg --- i7 4770k, 4.5 GHz ---- 2x 780Ti Classified KPE, 1333 MHz / 1850 ---- 142.9---- 3599



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Is there a separate section for 2/3-way SLI/CFX? If not, here is my submission:
> Geggeg --- i7 4770k, 4.5 GHz ---- 2x 780Ti Classified KPE, 1333 MHz / 1850 ---- 142.9---- 3599
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!




Yes - two lists: Multicard, and Singlecard


----------



## VSG

I meant separate lists for single, 2-,3- and 4-way setups as with other benchmarks here but I can see how maintaining 4 lists can be tedious.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> I meant separate lists for single, 2-,3- and 4-way setups as with other benchmarks here but I can see how maintaining 4 lists can be tedious.


I added the single card sheet recently. No further breakout is planned at this point.
Not difficult to maintain (except when two new cards launch








). I'm currently keeping:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1443196/firestrike-extreme-top-30
http://www.overclock.net/t/1464813/3d-mark-11-extreme-top-30
http://www.overclock.net/t/872945/top-30-3d-mark-13-fire-strike-scores-in-crossfire-sli
and this Heaven Thread....


----------



## VSG

lol I know that's why I didn't pursue this anymore, grats on the great work with all those threads


----------



## thepregnantgod

Can someone help me? I'm getting a score of 1385 (using the settings in the OP) which is far below everyone elses.

Yet, I'm running a i73930k @ 4.5ghz, GTX 670 x3 (SLI) 4gb vRAM.

I'm running them on a multimonitor setup 3240x1920 - but the setup for Heaven 4.0 I select 1920x1080.

Is there some setting I'm missing?


----------



## mxthunder

tiny improvement

mxthunder - i7 3770k 5.0GHz - GTX 780Ti - 1370MHz / 1935MHz - FPS = 77.0 - score = 1939


----------



## AdamK47

24/7 everyday overclocks:

AdamK47 --- 4960X @ 4.5GHz --- 4 x GTX Titan ~1000/1500 --- 176.0 FPS --- 4434



Intel Core i7 4960X @ 4.5GHz
ASRock Extreme11 @ 36 x 125MHz
32GB G.Skill Ripjaws Z @ 2333 DDR
Four Nvidia GTX Titans in 4-Way SLI
256GB Vertex 4 SSD
Eight 512GB Vertex 4 SSDs in 4096GB RAID-0
4TB Deskstar 7K4000 HDD
Pioneer BDR-206 BD-RW
Cooler Master HAF-X case
Corsair H110 cooler
LEPA G1600 power supply


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mxthunder*
> 
> tiny improvement
> mxthunder - i7 3770k 5.0GHz - GTX 780Ti - 1370MHz / 1935MHz - FPS = 77.0 - score = 1939











0.2 FPS to next position !


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AdamK47*
> 
> 24/7 everyday overclocks:
> 
> AdamK47 --- 4960X @ 4.5GHz --- 4 x GTX Titan ~1000/1500 --- 176.0 FPS --- 4434
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Intel Core i7 4960X @ 4.5GHz
> ASRock Extreme11 @ 36 x 125MHz
> 32GB G.Skill Ripjaws Z @ 2333 DDR
> Four Nvidia GTX Titans in 4-Way SLI
> 256GB Vertex 4 SSD
> Eight 512GB Vertex 4 SSDs in 4096GB RAID-0
> 4TB Deskstar 7K4000 HDD
> Pioneer BDR-206 BD-RW
> Cooler Master HAF-X case
> Corsair H110 cooler
> LEPA G1600 power supply


----------



## AdamK47

I'm on the list twice. You can probably remove my old score at the #19 spot.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AdamK47*
> 
> I'm on the list twice. You can probably remove my old score at the #19 spot.


Done. Thx!


----------



## yknot

yknot..........3960X 5.4 (Phase)......EK watercooled EVGA 780Ti Classified 1450 / 4160..............FPS 83.5 Score2102


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yknot*
> 
> yknot..........3960X 5.4 (Phase)......EK watercooled EVGA 780Ti Classified 1450 / 4160..............FPS 83.5 Score2102


----------



## Koniakki

Finally a "good" score...









Koniakki --- 3770k @ 4.9GHZ --- GTX 780Ti @ 1333/1863Mhz --- 76.1 --- 1917


----------



## mxthunder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koniakki*
> 
> Finally a "good" score...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Koniakki --- 3770k @ 4.9GHZ --- GTX 780Ti @ 1333/1863Mhz --- 76.1 --- 1917


HA! At least I have you beat in heaven lol!!!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koniakki*
> 
> Finally a "good" score...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Koniakki --- 3770k @ 4.9GHZ --- GTX 780Ti @ 1333/1863Mhz --- 76.1 --- 1917


----------



## Koniakki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mxthunder*
> 
> HA! At least I have you beat in heaven lol!!!


Indeed you did my friend.


----------



## Barefooter

Here's my submission. I know it's not in the top 30. Just a point of reference for my 7950 crossfire set up.

Barefooter --- i7 4770k / 4.6 GHz --- AMD 7950 XFX Black Edition Crossfire --- 1157 Core / 1500 Mem --- 68.4 FPS --- 1723 Score



Hope the screen shot is ok.


----------



## lilchronic

lilchronic - 4770k @ 4.6Ghz - 780Ti k|ngp|n - 1476Mhz / 1828Mhz / 7308 - FPS 81.5 - Score: 2053


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> lilchronic - 4770k @ 4.6Ghz - 780Ti k|ngp|n - 1476Mhz / 1828Mhz / 7308 - FPS 81.5 - Score: 2053


----------



## philhalo66

Philhalo66 Phenom ii X3 710 4th core unlocked / 3.12----GTX 580 1.5GB, 999/1998 / 2291 ---- 30.4 ---- 767 (single GPU list)


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *philhalo66*
> 
> Philhalo66 Phenom ii X3 710 4th core unlocked / 3.12----GTX 580 1.5GB, 999/1998 / 2291 ---- 30.4 ---- 767 (single GPU list)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Tugz

Tugz --- 3930k @ 4.5GHZ --- XFX R9 280x Crossfire @ 1175/1650Mhz --- 79.3 --- 1998


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tugz*
> 
> Tugz --- 3930k @ 4.5GHZ --- XFX R9 280x Crossfire @ 1175/1650Mhz --- 79.3 --- 1998
> [
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> IMG ALT=""]http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1910964/width/500/height/1000[/IMG]


NIce score!








*For multicard entries:*


----------



## dpoverlord

Doing something wrong I have surround monitors and it won't run I swore I got it working last benches

The screens go a bit crazy then revert to 720p when I run the bench now

I can get it in windowed mode but it runs buggy slow.

In full screen I get this error

Rubbing after I turned off evga precision x and Riva. Let's see what we get at 4800x2560 last entry on my 930 was 7680x1600.


----------



## dpoverlord

Submission - Surround 2 way vs 3 way 8050 x 1600 & 4800 x 2560 x2AA

SLI 4800 x 2560
DPOverLord - I7-930 @ 4GHZ - GTX Titan 1045MHZ / 3005MHZ - 21.1 FPS - Score = 530


3 Way SLI 8050 x 1600
DPOverLord - I7-930 @ 4.3GHZ - GTX Titan 3 Way GPU1 1137MHZ GPU2 1045MHZ GPU3 1032MHZ/ NA / 31051MHZ --- 38FPS Score 957


----------



## SDhydro

SDhydro ---2600k @ 5.4ghz--- Gtx 780 Ti KPE @ 1725/3703Mhz --- 89.1fps----2244
CPU on dry ice and KPE on LN2 ~-70c


----------



## Jack Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDhydro*
> 
> SDhydro ---2600k @ 5.4ghz--- Gtx 780 Ti KPE @ 1725/3703Mhz --- 89.1fps----2244
> CPU on dry ice and KPE on LN2 ~-70c


Those are some really impressive clocks.


----------



## bogie89

this is mine:








[email protected] classified @ 1411Mhz [email protected] watercooled


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDhydro*
> 
> SDhydro ---2600k @ 5.4ghz--- Gtx 780 Ti KPE @ 1725/3703Mhz --- 89.1fps----2244
> CPU on dry ice and KPE on LN2 ~-70c
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!











! New First Place !
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bogie89*
> 
> this is mine:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [email protected] classified @ 1411Mhz [email protected] watercooled


----------



## staccker

staccker --- i5 [email protected] ---- HIS [email protected]@1303mem ---- 32.7 FPS ---- 824


----------



## BabylonDown

Just a question. I'm looking to OC my 290 and I'm running a 1440p monitor. Is it best I test my OC at my native resolution or will it not matter whether I test the OC at 1080p or 1440p?

Thanks!


----------



## lilchronic

yes it's good to test with native res but if you want to test and compare you're oc results you should use 1080p


----------



## BabylonDown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> yes it's good to test with native res but if you want to test and compare you're oc results you should use 1080p


I guess the question is. Will I see artifacts in 1440 that I didn't see if I ran the test at 1080?


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BabylonDown*
> 
> I guess the question is. Will I see artifacts in 1440 that I didn't see if I ran the test at 1080?


no you shouldent the only thing i notice from 1080 -1440 is the TDP slightly get's higher +5%, dosent really have an effect on stability ...well not that ive noticed


----------



## BabylonDown

Did some OC'ing today. Here is my submission.

R9 290
Core - 1150
Mem - 1625
Temp - 77* @ 74%










I'm having some issues though. The OC is stable, but I am getting throttling issues. My temps are obviously not the issue. My Core fluctuates from 950mhz up to my OC of 1150. It stays at 1150 in some scenes of Heaven, but bounces around alot. I also find myself getting a black screen after i've stressed tested the card, close Heaven and open Windows (Firefox). I have been receiving BSOD's lately, but is not OC related as this is my first OC. Could it be a faulty OS install?


----------



## stanimir330

Stanimir330 --- i5 4670 @3914MHz --- Palit GTX770 2GB JetStream 1293/8000 --- 43.9 FPS --- 1107score
https://imageshack.com/i/5g7mwqj


----------



## dropxo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BabylonDown*
> 
> Did some OC'ing today. Here is my submission.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> R9 290
> Core - 1150
> Mem - 1625
> Temp - 77* @ 74%
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm having some issues though. The OC is stable, but I am getting throttling issues. My temps are obviously not the issue. My Core fluctuates from 950mhz up to my OC of 1150. It stays at 1150 in some scenes of Heaven, but bounces around alot. I also find myself getting a black screen after i've stressed tested the card, close Heaven and open Windows (Firefox). I have been receiving BSOD's lately, but is not OC related as this is my first OC. Could it be a faulty OS install?


What drivers are you using? If anything newer (beta) than 13.12 that's your problem, power limit function is not working correctly in some programs.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *staccker*
> 
> staccker --- i5 [email protected] ---- HIS [email protected]@1303mem ---- 32.7 FPS ---- 824
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BabylonDown*
> 
> Did some OC'ing today. Here is my submission.
> R9 290
> Core - 1150
> Mem - 1625
> Temp - 77* @ 74%
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm having some issues though. The OC is stable, but I am getting throttling issues. My temps are obviously not the issue. My Core fluctuates from 950mhz up to my OC of 1150. It stays at 1150 in some scenes of Heaven, but bounces around alot. I also find myself getting a black screen after i've stressed tested the card, close Heaven and open Windows (Firefox). I have been receiving BSOD's lately, but is not OC related as this is my first OC. Could it be a faulty OS install?



Please see pg 1 of this thread for the required data line as an entry. (nice score !)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stanimir330*
> 
> Stanimir330 --- i5 4670 @3914MHz --- Palit GTX770 2GB JetStream 1293/8000 --- 43.9 FPS --- 1107score
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/5g7mwqj


----------



## VETDRMS

VETDRMS --- QX9650 / 4,350mhz ----EVGA GTX 780 Ti KPE w/EK WB, 1489 / 7866 ---- 82.0 ---- 2065



Yorkfield Power! Been a long night...6 year old box is still kicking.


----------



## Muskiehunter

Mod, if tiny grab format is not acceptable, please me and I will correct it.

Settings http://grab.by/vbSS

Score http://grab.by/vbTa

GPU-Z http://grab.by/vbTk


----------



## RagingPwner

RagingPwner --- FX-8350 / 4.0GHz --- GTX 780 FTW --- 1202MHz / 1552MHz --- 59.5 --- 1500



Just messing around on air before I put the Kraken G10 on and get the cpu oc'd. Not sure how good these results are.. pretty good improvement over my 7870 so I'm happy. lol


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VETDRMS*
> 
> VETDRMS --- QX9650 / 4,350mhz ----EVGA GTX 780 Ti KPE w/EK WB, 1489 / 7866 ---- 82.0 ---- 2065
> 
> Yorkfield Power! Been a long night...6 year old box is still kicking.



Great CPU - I'm still using mine. Very Strong Chip!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Muskiehunter*
> 
> Mod, if tiny grab format is not acceptable, please me and I will correct it.
> Settings http://grab.by/vbSS
> Score http://grab.by/vbTa
> GPU-Z http://grab.by/vbTk


*Please read the instructions on pg 1 of this thread for a proper entry post.*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RagingPwner*
> 
> RagingPwner --- FX-8350 / 4.0GHz --- GTX 780 FTW --- 1202MHz / 1552MHz --- 59.5 --- 1500
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just messing around on air before I put the Kraken G10 on and get the cpu oc'd. Not sure how good these results are.. pretty good improvement over my 7870 so I'm happy. lol


----------



## Muskiehunter

Muskiehunter --- I7 4770k/ 3.9GHz --- GTX 780 TI --- 1291MHz / 1930MHz --- 69.1 --- 1740



Editing for putting non turbo cpu clock.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Muskiehunter*
> 
> Muskiehunter --- I7 4770k/ 3.5GHz --- GTX 780 TI --- 1291MHz / 1930MHz --- 69.1 --- 1740


----------



## Kaapstad

Kaapstad --- 4930k @4.8 --- Asus Ref 290Xs x 4 @1240/1625 --- 210.6fps --- 5305


----------



## Barefooter

Holly smokes that is a screaming score! Congrats looks like the new #1


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaapstad*
> 
> Kaapstad --- 4930k @4.8 --- Asus Ref 290Xs x 4 @1240/1625 --- 210.6fps --- 5305











How many PSUs you using to feed 4 cards?


----------



## Kaapstad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many PSUs you using to feed 4 cards?


This many.











Link to build thread.

http://forums.overclockers.co.uk/showthread.php?t=18566653


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaapstad*
> 
> This many.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Link to build thread.
> 
> http://forums.overclockers.co.uk/showthread.php?t=18566653


thanks. I need that many for 2 of these gk110 cards, and 3 acrds will OCP my AX1200 when pushed.


----------



## Kaapstad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> thanks. I need that many for 2 of these gk110 cards, and 3 acrds will OCP my AX1200 when pushed.


It is the same with the 290Xs, a corsair 1200i can not handle more than two plus the CPU.


----------



## Silent Scone

Silent_Scone --- 4960X / 4.8Ghz ---- EVGA 780Ti Reference, 1316/ 1950 ---- 74.4 ---- 1875


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VETDRMS*
> 
> VETDRMS --- QX9650 / 4,350mhz ----EVGA GTX 780 Ti KPE w/EK WB, 1489 / 7866 ---- 82.0 ---- 2065
> 
> 
> 
> Yorkfield Power! Been a long night...6 year old box is still kicking.


This score makes me smile! Nice going on that CPU


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Silent_Scone --- 4960X / 4.8Ghz ---- EVGA 780Ti Reference, 1316/ 1950 ---- 74.4 ---- 1875


----------



## Jpmboy

jpmboy --- [email protected] -- 3 GTX 780Ti KPE --- 187.3 -- 4718


_____________________________________________________________________________________


----------



## Silent Scone

Just dug this up, not far off your Kingpins with this one







. Can probably improve on those clocks slightly on this too









Silent_Scone --- 4960X / 4.8Ghz ---- EVGA 780Ti Reference Tri SLi, 1250/ 1925 ---- 186.3 ---- 4693


----------



## Jpmboy

VERY nice score... I haven't done much Heaven benching (tend to do Futuremark)

Still just using the stock boost bios to get a feel for the bench with these cards (no real voltage yet). Just got this. Need to switch over to the non-boost bios I put in the LN2 bios slot.


jpmboy --- [email protected] -- 3 GTX 780Ti KPE sli -- 190.5 -- 4799


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Just dug this up, not far off your Kingpins with this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Can probably improve on those clocks slightly on this too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silent_Scone --- 4960X / 4.8Ghz ---- EVGA 780Ti Reference Tri SLi, 1250/ 1925 ---- 186.3 ---- 4693











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> VERY nice score... I haven't done much Heaven benching (tend to do Futuremark)
> Still just using the stock boost bios to get a feel for the bench with these cards (no real voltage yet). Just got this. Need to switch over to the non-boost bios I put in the LN2 bios slot.


----------



## Jpmboy

Easy way to convert tga to jpeg

http://www.easy2convert.com/tga2jpg/


----------



## Silent Scone

Thanks, Oh I'm under no illusion that was you out for the count







. I can probably must 1270 core maybe over 3 cards, but being voltage locked that'll be me out on reference







.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Thanks, Oh I'm under no illusion that was you out for the count
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I can probably must 1270 core maybe over 3 cards, but being voltage locked that'll be me out on reference
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Isn't there is a softmod for the 780Ti ref card (using AB) like there is for the titans? Check around OCN - I'm pretty sure there is.


----------



## VETDRMS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> This score makes me smile! Nice going on that CPU


Thanks! The old girl just about gave me the magical number tonight, but alas, she is a fickle whooer:

Update:

VETDRMS --- QX9650 / 4,460mhz ---- EVGA GTX 780 Ti KPE w/EK WB, 1528 / 8050 ---- 84.1 ---- 2117



I had the old QX cranked to 4,480 and was about to smash #2, last scene, 84.4fps only a fraction of a second left to go and....crash! I about cried.







I could not get it back no matter how hard I tried and things went backwards as the night went on. Five hours later I gave up, posted this score, a mere 2 points away, and called it a night.

I did manage to trip the OCP on my new Corsair AX760i with a single card in 3DMark11!







Firestrike Extreme score of 6609 puts this old box at about #15 single card top score. Goodnight!

For anyone who remembers using these, let alone a Rampage Extreme with a quad, it can be a dance. The above score was at 446fsb, 200 strap, 1784 DDR3 @ 7-6-6-18 1T with a trd of 5 and clock twister set to STRONG! There is nothing left to squeeze on this poor old box, time to stop torturing it.


----------



## Silent Scone

I had the platform but can't say I really pushed it! Good to see it can still pull its weight. Really wish id of kept one of my classifieds on back order now









JP nope they're hard locked to 1.212v so I am unable to push over 1375 1400 core. That said I am fairly confident when my 1080 rad arrives that with even further pfreduced load temps down from 35c I will be able to extract a little more out of my best one. They love the cold.


----------



## VETDRMS

So I woke up and it was 15F outside... My wife gave me a stern look, but it was too late. After a couple crashes on the last scene it went (the trick was to back voltage down a bit to keep temps under 20C).









VETDRMS --- QX9650 / 4,469mhz ---- EVGA GTX 780 Ti KPE w/EK WB, 1528 / 8060 ---- 84.2 ---- 2121



Thanks for the fun guys, I think she is finally tapped out. Would have been nice to have it together in the -25F weather!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> JP nope they're hard locked to 1.212v so I am unable to push over 1375 1400 core. That said I am fairly confident when my 1080 rad arrives that with even further pfreduced load temps down from 35c I will be able to extract a little more out of my best one. They love the cold.


My reference Ti would do 1411 stable at 1.212v as long as temps were under 20C, they do like the cold. Has anyone checked the actual load voltage though? I think it is higher than 1.212v as the stock bios on the KPE is more like 1.26-1.29v with no switches loaded and 1.36v with both switches. I wish I would have probed it before I got rid of it.


----------



## Silent Scone

Awesome, that's good to hear as well with temps. Currently I'm at 35c underload, so if I can get that down to 20s who knows what it can do


----------



## Jpmboy

jpmboy -- [email protected] -- 3 GTX 780Ti KPE SLI --- 193.4 --- 4872


think there a little more left in the cards.. but too warm here in PA today. Using 2700W of PSUs!!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VETDRMS*
> 
> So I woke up and it was 15F outside... My wife gave me a stern look, but it was too late. After a couple crashes on the last scene it went (the trick was to back voltage down a bit to keep temps under 20C).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VETDRMS --- QX9650 / 4,469mhz ---- EVGA GTX 780 Ti KPE w/EK WB, 1528 / 8060 ---- 84.2 ---- 2221
> 
> Thanks for the fun guys, I think she is finally tapped out. Would have been nice to have it together in the -25F weather!
> My reference Ti would do 1411 stable at 1.212v as long as temps were under 20C, they do like the cold. Has anyone checked the actual load voltage though? I think it is higher than 1.212v as the stock bios on the KPE is more like 1.26-1.29v with no switches loaded and 1.36v with both switches. I wish I would have probed











*!! New Silver Medal !!*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> jpmboy -- [email protected] -- 3 GTX 780Ti KPE SLI --- 193.4 --- 4872
> 
> think there a little more left in the cards.. but too warm here in PA today. Using 2700W of PSUs!!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> I had the platform but can't say I really pushed it! Good to see it can still pull its weight. Really wish id of kept one of my classifieds on back order now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JP nope they're hard locked to 1.212v so I am unable to push over 1375 1400 core. That said I am fairly confident when my 1080 rad arrives that with even further pfreduced load temps down from 35c I will be able to extract a little more out of my best one. They love the cold.


bummer, I thought they used ON Semiconductor vrms also and that the afterburner hack worked.


----------



## VETDRMS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *!! New Silver Medal !!*


Oops that should be *2121*. I updated my post, sorry.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VETDRMS*
> 
> Oops that should be *2121*. I updated my post, sorry.


Fixed.
thx. good catch (which I should have made...







)


----------



## Jack Mac

I'd like to submit two entries for single GPU please:
Jack Mac --- i5 3570k / 4.4GHz ---- Sapphire R9 290, 1200 Core /1450 Memory ---- 59.4 FPS ---- Score: 1496

Jack Mac --- i5 3570k / 3.8GHz ---- EVGA GTX 780, 1202 Core /3420 Memory ---- 61.6 FPS ---- Score: 1551


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> I'd like to submit two entries for single GPU please:
> Jack Mac --- i5 3570k / 4.4GHz ---- Sapphire R9 290, 1200 Core /1450 Memory ---- 59.4 FPS ---- Score: 1496
> 
> Jack Mac --- i5 3570k / 3.8GHz ---- EVGA GTX 780, 1202 Core /3420 Memory ---- 61.6 FPS ---- Score: 1551



*x2*








Corgi on the left...


----------



## SDhydro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VETDRMS*
> 
> So I woke up and it was 15F outside... My wife gave me a stern look, but it was too late. After a couple crashes on the last scene it went (the trick was to back voltage down a bit to keep temps under 20C).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VETDRMS --- QX9650 / 4,469mhz ---- EVGA GTX 780 Ti KPE w/EK WB, 1528 / 8060 ---- 84.2 ---- 2121
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the fun guys, I think she is finally tapped out. Would have been nice to have it together in the -25F weather!
> My reference Ti would do 1411 stable at 1.212v as long as temps were under 20C, they do like the cold. Has anyone checked the actual load voltage though? I think it is higher than 1.212v as the stock bios on the KPE is more like 1.26-1.29v with no switches loaded and 1.36v with both switches. I wish I would have probed it before I got rid of it.


Great score there Vetdrms







The bench is nice cause is pretty much just graphics dependent so us with older cpus can still top the charts. That mem clock is great what volts u runnin?


----------



## VETDRMS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDhydro*
> 
> Great score there Vetdrms
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bench is nice cause is pretty much just graphics dependent so us with older cpus can still top the charts. That mem clock is great what volts u runnin?


Thanks. I did notice it doesn't scale much with cpu speed either, but it was fun bringing this old rig back to life. In some games I am sure it is a bit of a limitation, but I haven't really noticed it much. In FarCry 3, with the gpu at 1450 core it usually doesn't go much over 60-70% utilization but at 60-80fps it doesn't matter. I'm sure BF4 would demonstrate a bit of a cpu limitation, but I haven't tried that one yet.

The core volt was set in the classified tool at 1.3v, which I think was 1.46v at the DMM. The memory was set at 1.77v, which I didn't check with the DMM, but 1.75v set was 1.85v measured with the DMM so probably 1.87v. It seemed to like the PWM frequency at about 508-576(max). Loaded temps were just under 20C. I've noticed two temp walls that limit OC: 20C and 40C.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VETDRMS*
> 
> Thanks. I did notice it doesn't scale much with cpu speed either, but it was fun bringing this old rig back to life. In some games I am sure it is a bit of a limitation, but I haven't really noticed it much. In FarCry 3, with the gpu at 1450 core it usually doesn't go much over 60-70% utilization but at 60-80fps it doesn't matter. I'm sure BF4 would demonstrate a bit of a cpu limitation, but I haven't tried that one yet.
> 
> The core volt was set in the classified tool at 1.3v, which I think was 1.46v at the DMM. The memory was set at 1.77v, which I didn't check with the DMM, *but 1.75v set was 1.85v measured with the DMM* so probably 1.87v. It seemed to like the PWM frequency at about 508-576(max). Loaded temps were just under 20C. I've noticed two temp walls that limit OC: 20C and 40C.


I thought i was loosing it.. came observation here, but when you set 1.75 with an EVBot... it IS 1.75V. The tool is adding 100mV it seems.


----------



## SDhydro

This is why people need a dmm when using evbot of classy controller. Even when adjusting the memory volts the voltage being displayed is lower then what true volts are. This is why we have probe it connectors a available


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDhydro*
> 
> This is why people need a dmm when using evbot of classy controller. Even when adjusting the memory volts the voltage being displayed is lower then what true volts are. This is why we have probe it connectors a available


yup - that's how you find out that the two methods (tool and evbot) are not setting the same voltages.


----------



## Pendaz

*edit* will update with 1080 full screen - i did know this for some reason my brain derped

Pendaz --- i7 4770k / 4.4GHz ---- 780Ti, 1276 / 2880 / 3499---- 111.7---- 2813


----------



## VSG

Resolution is not 1080p though.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pendaz*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pendaz --- i7 4770k / 4.4GHz ---- 780Ti, 1276 / 2880 / 3499---- 111.7---- 2813


*Please read the instructions on pg 1 of this thread for a proper entry post.*


----------



## dna-systems

My go at it...:


dna-systems --- 3930K @ 4.5GHz/1.3v ---- GTX 780 Ti, 1088 / 2880 / 1855 ---- 67.6 ---- 1703


----------



## Pendaz

2nd attempt, hopefully i got it right this time


















Element --- i7 4770k ---- 780Ti, 1260 / 2880 / 1279 ---- 69.8 ---- 1759


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dna-systems*
> 
> My go at it...:
> 
> 
> dna-systems --- 3930K @ 4.5GHz/1.3v ---- GTX 780 Ti, 1088 / 2880 / 1855 ---- 67.6 ---- 1703


*Please read the instructions on pg 1 of this thread for a proper entry post.*


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pendaz*
> 
> 2nd attempt, hopefully i got it right this time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Element --- i7 4770k ---- 780Ti, 1260 / 2880 / 1279 ---- 69.8 ---- 1759










... almost right. Who's "Element"? Accepted under your OCNUN


----------



## dna-systems

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> *Please read the instructions on pg 1 of this thread for a proper entry post.*


Crap, I used the wrong screenshot. Benching and updating.


----------



## dna-systems

Crossing my fingers!!!

dna-systems --- 3930K / 4.5 GHz ---- ASUS GTX 780 Ti, 1452, 2880, 1950 ---- 71.8 ---- 1809


----------



## bkrieger

I have a GTX 680 overclocked with memory at 500, power 132, and gpu at 100, and in Heaven 4.0, with everything on max, 1080P, Tesselation extreme, AA at 8x, at fullscreen I'm only getting 38 fps, max 60fps, and a score of 760. Is there something I"m doing wrong? When I lower the settings and take full screen off, the score is higher.


----------



## HeadlessKnight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bkrieger*
> 
> I have a GTX 680 overclocked with memory at 500, power 132, and gpu at 100, and in Heaven 4.0, with everything on max, 1080P, Tesselation extreme, AA at 8x, at fullscreen I'm only getting 38 fps, max 60fps, and a score of 760. Is there something I"m doing wrong? When I lower the settings and take full screen off, the score is higher.


Welcome to OCN bkrieger.

38 fps is average and normal for a single GTX 680. Highly overclocked 680s can score up to mid-40 fps but 38-40 fps is where normally 680s score


----------



## bkrieger

Thanks. I was just wondering why I saw other people online with they same card posting scores well over 1000 with everything maxed at 1080P.


----------



## Pendaz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... almost right. Who's "Element"? Accepted under your OCNUN


haha derp i've been going under the alias element for the past 5 years, Pendaz before that, i use pendaz on here because element was already taken

thanks for adding my score


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dna-systems*
> 
> Crossing my fingers!!!
> 
> dna-systems --- 3930K / 4.5 GHz ---- ASUS GTX 780 Ti, 1452, 2880, 1950 ---- 71.8 ---- 1809


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bkrieger*
> 
> I have a GTX 680 overclocked with memory at 500, power 132, and gpu at 100, and in Heaven 4.0, with everything on max, 1080P, Tesselation extreme, AA at 8x, at fullscreen I'm only getting 38 fps, max 60fps, and a score of 760. Is there something I"m doing wrong? When I lower the settings and take full screen off, the score is higher.


that's about right with the settings described on page 1 of this thread:

_Koniakki i7 2600 GTX 680 40.9 1029_ (row 93 in the main spread sheet)


----------



## Painstouch

Just for the heck of it, my go with my brand "new" graphics card purchase.

Painstouch --- Intel i5 2500k / @4600 MHz ---- GTX 770, 1163 / 1536 / 1753 ---- 39.3 ---- 991


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Painstouch*
> 
> Just for the heck of it, my go with my brand "new" graphics card purchase.
> Painstouch --- Intel i5 2500k / @4600 MHz ---- GTX 770, 1163 / 1536 / 1753 ---- 39.3 ---- 991


----------



## NamesLucky

NamesLucky --- i5 4670k / 4.8Ghz ---- 2x EVGA GTX 780 Classified SLI w/EK WB / chilled liquid, 1424 / 3649 ---- 147.3 ---- 3710



Right after fresh windows re-install, max gpu temp 7C. Unfortunately, no amount of voltage gets me stable on both cards past 1424. Still, if all is well, it means a pair of non-Ti 780s can break into the top 30. Am I missing something obvious?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NamesLucky*
> 
> NamesLucky --- i5 4670k / 4.8Ghz ---- 2x EVGA GTX 780 Classified SLI w/EK WB / chilled liquid, 1424 / 3649 ---- 147.3 ---- 3710
> 
> Right after fresh windows re-install, max gpu temp 7C. Unfortunately, no amount of voltage gets me stable on both cards past 1424. Still, if all is well, it means a pair of non-Ti 780s can break into the top 30. Am I missing something obvious?


----------



## dna-systems

I just realized I made the top 30 single GPU standings. Motivation to keep pushing I guess...at least until something breaks.


----------



## Unknownm

Reserved for benchmark!


----------



## Orthello

Orthello77 --- 4820k / 5.0ghz ---- 2x EVGA 780 Classified SLI w/EK WB / Chilled liquid, 1489 / 3899 ---- 154.8 ---- 3901



Old install of win 7 pro. Chilled liquid system. GPU max temps 8c. Seems like i'm missing something ?


----------



## Orthello

Orthello77 --- 4820k / 5.0ghz ---- 2x EVGA 780 Classified SLI w/EK WB / Chilled liquid, 1489 / 3899 ---- 155.8 ---- 3926



Slighty tweaked result in that i've cleaned the old install win 7 install as much as possible and made sure only critical exes are running. Getting slighlty higher but not all that different. Sorry for double posting but please use this result.


----------



## dna-systems

Another run with Skyn3t bios: Still some room for tweaking but ran out of time. I'll try and push some more tomorrow.
1.218mV + 150% PWR bump

dna-systems --- 3930K / 4.5 GHz ---- ASUS GTX 780 Ti, 1305, 2880, 1950 ---- 72.7 ---- 1831


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unknownm*
> 
> Reserved for benchmark!


Use a new post - I will not go back to find this once you post a score.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Orthello*
> 
> Orthello77 --- 4820k / 5.0ghz ---- 2x EVGA 780 Classified SLI w/EK WB / Chilled liquid, 1489 / 3899 ---- 155.8 ---- 3926
> 
> Slighty tweaked result in that i've cleaned the old install win 7 install as much as possible and made sure only critical exes are running. Getting slighlty higher but not all that different. Sorry for double posting but please use this result.











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dna-systems*
> 
> Another run with Skyn3t bios: Still some room for tweaking but ran out of time. I'll try and push some more tomorrow.
> 1.218mV + 150% PWR bump
> 
> dna-systems --- 3930K / 4.5 GHz ---- ASUS GTX 780 Ti, 1305, 2880, 1950 ---- 72.7 ---- 1831


----------



## dna-systems

Think I hit my ceiling with this card as of now. UH4.0 fails about 20 seconds into it at any higher clocks. PWR load is only at 78% (but set @ 100% in AB) @ 1.212mV
May try another one with higher mem speeds, but don't think it will help much.
dna-systems --- 3930K / 4.5 GHz ---- ASUS GTX 780 Ti, 1318, 2880, 1900 ---- 73.2 ---- 1845


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dna-systems*
> 
> Think I hit my ceiling with this card as of now. UH4.0 fails about 20 seconds into it at any higher clocks. PWR load is only at 78% (but set @ 100% in AB) @ 1.212mV
> May try another one with higher mem speeds, but don't think it will help much.
> dna-systems --- 3930K / 4.5 GHz ---- ASUS GTX 780 Ti, 1318, 2880, 1900 ---- 73.2 ---- 1845











Nice !!


----------



## legion27

legion27 3820 asus mars rampge gene iv


----------



## legion27

00000.bmp 6075k .bmp file
i7 3820 oc to 4733 MHz asus mars rog 760 core 1147 shader 1152 memory 1570


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *legion27*
> 
> legion27 3820 asus mars rampge gene iv


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *legion27*
> 
> 00000.bmp 6075k .bmp file
> i7 3820 oc to 4733 MHz asus mars rog 760 core 1147 shader 1152 memory 1570


???

See pg 1 of this thread for entry requirements... for a Heaven benchmark, (you have a valley screenie)

and use this to convert the tga to a jpeg:

tga2jpg.zip 1118k .zip file


----------



## Dagamus NM

Hi Hi Hi, been reading these threads for awhile now and finally decided to join in.

Setup for benchmark:
4xSapphire 7950 10032-4L @ 1170/1570 in CCC
i7 3930k @ 4.6Ghz
Freezer blocks on my GPU radiator during runs



3536 was the highest I could push these without the screen locking up during my runs. Unfortunately I did not get a screenshot with it running. Just the saved file, oh well. It doesn't make much of a difference anyway.

Perhaps the system might be a bit more stable at higher clocks if I reduced the amount of RAM used while running this bench or maybe lowered the speed of it. Increasing the CPU clock did seem to have an effect on my score, but not a more than a change of 25pts for every 200MHz above 3800.

I tried using Trixx to run the clocks on the cards higher as the Hynix RAM modules on these cards should be able to take more than what the max is in CCC, but when running Heaven it didn't recognize the settings of 1400/1800 and instead ran it and scored it as though I was at 925/whatever teh stock memory is. It seems that CCC on these cards are limited by what would be safe on Elpida memory but that I have a lot of room unused on the Hynix.

I'm sure I still have some tweaking left to do on my CPU primary and secondary voltages.

System specs are:
i7 3930k
ASUS Rampage IV Extreme mobo with EK MB Blocks on Bios 4804
Quad Fire 7950HD with EK waterblocks
Platimax 1350W PSU
64GB G.Skill RipjawZ 2133MHz memory kit
Corsair H100i for CPU
Phobya 400mm X-treme radiatior with 200mm BitFenix all black fans
Kingston 120Gb SSD
WD red 3tb HDD
Thermaltake level 10GT case (annoying LEDs removed)
Other bits and pieces

I think I am at about as far as I bother pushing this system. My pockets are not deep enough to get R9 290x's and then the waterblocks that go on them, plus I haven't even received the EK back plates that I ordered a couple weeks ago. I think I will mostly work on aesthetics of the system from here forward. The cable sleeving from the PSU are not the best looking and do not come up far enough to the connectors. The majority of the cabling is hidden so what is primarily seen is the wires that extend beyond the sleeve. I may switch out the 18ga wires with 16ga when I get around to redoing them. I only have flexible hose in my system but now that I am pretty settled on the routing of the water lines, I will move to acrylic soon. Just need the money to buy the extra fittings as I currently use 12 compression fittings. I do have a nice Steinel ESD safe digital heatgun programmable in 10 degree F increments so dealing with acrylic should be no problem. I digress, this thread is about GPU performance and I really don't have anywhere left to go unless I can figure out how to get past the 1200/1575 limits. These cards should be unlocked, but as of yet I cannot get past the 1200/1575 +20 power limits. I might not want to go past +20 power until increase my PSU PCIE power wire gauge anyway.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dagamus NM*
> 
> Hi Hi Hi, been reading these threads for awhile now and finally decided to join in.
> 
> Setup for benchmark:
> 4xSapphire 7950 10032-4L @ 1170/1570 in CCC
> i7 3930k @ 4.6Ghz
> Freezer blocks on my GPU radiator during runs
> 
> 
> 
> 3536 was the highest I could push these without the screen locking up during my runs. Unfortunately I did not get a screenshot with it running. Just the saved file, oh well. It doesn't make much of a difference anyway.
> 
> Perhaps the system might be a bit more stable at higher clocks if I reduced the amount of RAM used while running this bench or maybe lowered the speed of it. Increasing the CPU clock did seem to have an effect on my score, but not a more than a change of 25pts for every 200MHz above 3800.
> 
> I tried using Trixx to run the clocks on the cards higher as the Hynix RAM modules on these cards should be able to take more than what the max is in CCC, but when running Heaven it didn't recognize the settings of 1400/1800 and instead ran it and scored it as though I was at 925/whatever teh stock memory is. It seems that CCC on these cards are limited by what would be safe on Elpida memory but that I have a lot of room unused on the Hynix.
> 
> I'm sure I still have some tweaking left to do on my CPU primary and secondary voltages.
> 
> System specs are:
> i7 3930k
> ASUS Rampage IV Extreme mobo with EK MB Blocks on Bios 4804
> Quad Fire 7950HD with EK waterblocks
> Platimax 1350W PSU
> 64GB G.Skill RipjawZ 2133MHz memory kit
> Corsair H100i for CPU
> Phobya 400mm X-treme radiatior with 200mm BitFenix all black fans
> Kingston 120Gb SSD
> WD red 3tb HDD
> Thermaltake level 10GT case (annoying LEDs removed)
> Other bits and pieces
> 
> I think I am at about as far as I bother pushing this system. My pockets are not deep enough to get R9 290x's and then the waterblocks that go on them, plus I haven't even received the EK back plates that I ordered a couple weeks ago. I think I will mostly work on aesthetics of the system from here forward. The cable sleeving from the PSU are not the best looking and do not come up far enough to the connectors. The majority of the cabling is hidden so what is primarily seen is the wires that extend beyond the sleeve. I may switch out the 18ga wires with 16ga when I get around to redoing them. I only have flexible hose in my system but now that I am pretty settled on the routing of the water lines, I will move to acrylic soon. Just need the money to buy the extra fittings as I currently use 12 compression fittings. I do have a nice Steinel ESD safe digital heatgun programmable in 10 degree F increments so dealing with acrylic should be no problem. I digress, this thread is about GPU performance and I really don't have anywhere left to go unless I can figure out how to get past the 1200/1575 limits. These cards should be unlocked, but as of yet I cannot get past the 1200/1575 +20 power limits. I might not want to go past +20 power until increase my PSU PCIE power wire gauge anyway.


*Nice run! PLEASE see the entry format on the first page. Once the bench is complete, hit F12 to save a screenshot which shows the rock walkway. the file will be in the Heaven folder in your user root directory. then use the tga2jpeg converter i posted above. it is pretty clear from the screenie you posted that you have tessellation disabled.*

I'll add your score to the list if it is higher than the current score at position 30.


----------



## Jpmboy

Decided to test a new BCLK with heaven... surprise, a few more FPS!

jpmboy ---- [email protected], ram 2200c8 --- 3x GTX 780Ti Kingpin SLI ---- 196.5 ---- 4950


----------



## dna-systems

Sorry to keep re-posting, but, my card is like a never ending orange...the more I squeeze, the more juice I get
This run is with 337.50 driver - skyn3t bios - using Precision X instead of AB Beta 19 and true 1.212mV. The reason I say "true" is because on the previous run I had manually keyed in 1.212mV, but after looking back at the logs, it was only hitting a max of 1.187mV.
dna-systems --- 3930K / 4.5 GHz ---- ASUS GTX 780 Ti, 1331, 2880, 1900 ---- 73.2 ---- 1854


----------



## msowen

msowen --- Core i7 3960x / 4.5 GHz ---- GTX 780 Ti, 1111-1163 / 2880 Unified / 1850 ---- 69.7 ---- 1755

not bad for single card i believe
EVGA GTX 780 Ti basic model overclocked


----------



## Alex Siqueira

Gabinete Aerocool Strike X One Advanced Usb3.0 C/ 2 Fans
Corsair Cmxaf2 Dominator Triple Channel Airflow Memory Fan- SOBRE BRIDGES
Processador Amd Fx-6300 6-core 3.5ghz 14mb
Hd Ssd 120 Gb Sata 3 Kingston V300 - 450 Mb/s
Cooler Corsair H60 Hydro Series High Performance Cwch60 X2 CPU/GPU
Corsair Vengeance Pro Ddr3 8gb (1×8gb) 2400mhz Cas 10 + Nfe BENCHMARKED WITH 3:4 8-7-7 1333 667MHZ
Placa Mae Asrock 960gm-vgs3 Fx Am3 - Ddr3 - 175RS MOBO
Placa de Video Radeon Shappire R9 @270 - Flashed bios original com valores comparativos entre MSI-ASUS, core stage 3 970mhz v1175, stage 4 975mhz v1220, limite maximo 1120 core clock, 1550 memory clock....
Fonte 750W c3 Tech
Link do projeto -


http://imgur.com/a




http://imgur.com/a


Print Screen Heaven Benchmark 4.0... Overclocked up to 4500mhz no turbo, Gpu 1100/1500...
http://i.imgur.com/GnxL26C.png


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Decided to test a new BCLK with heaven... surprise, a few more FPS!
> jpmboy ---- [email protected], ram 2200c8 --- 3x GTX 780Ti Kingpin SLI ---- 196.5 ---- 4950




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dna-systems*
> 
> Sorry to keep re-posting, but, my card is like a never ending orange...the more I squeeze, the more juice I get
> This run is with 337.50 driver - skyn3t bios - using Precision X instead of AB Beta 19 and true 1.212mV. The reason I say "true" is because on the previous run I had manually keyed in 1.212mV, but after looking back at the logs, it was only hitting a max of 1.187mV.
> dna-systems --- 3930K / 4.5 GHz ---- ASUS GTX 780 Ti, 1331, 2880, 1900 ---- 73.2 ---- 1854


{same entry as post#2143, already updated}









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *msowen*
> 
> 
> msowen --- Core i7 3960x / 4.5 GHz ---- GTX 780 Ti, 1111-1163 / 2880 Unified / 1850 ---- 69.7 ---- 1755
> not bad for single card i believe
> EVGA GTX 780 Ti basic model overclocked











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex Siqueira*
> 
> Gabinete Aerocool Strike X One Advanced Usb3.0 C/ 2 Fans
> Corsair Cmxaf2 Dominator Triple Channel Airflow Memory Fan- SOBRE BRIDGES
> Processador Amd Fx-6300 6-core 3.5ghz 14mb
> Hd Ssd 120 Gb Sata 3 Kingston V300 - 450 Mb/s
> Cooler Corsair H60 Hydro Series High Performance Cwch60 X2 CPU/GPU
> Corsair Vengeance Pro Ddr3 8gb (1×8gb) 2400mhz Cas 10 + Nfe BENCHMARKED WITH 3:4 8-7-7 1333 667MHZ
> Placa Mae Asrock 960gm-vgs3 Fx Am3 - Ddr3 - 175RS MOBO
> Placa de Video Radeon Shappire R9 @270 - Flashed bios original com valores comparativos entre MSI-ASUS, core stage 3 970mhz v1175, stage 4 975mhz v1220, limite maximo 1120 core clock, 1550 memory clock....
> Fonte 750W c3 Tech
> Link do projeto -
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/a
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/a
> 
> Print Screen Heaven Benchmark 4.0... Overclocked up to 4500mhz no turbo, Gpu 1100/1500...
> http://i.imgur.com/GnxL26C.png


Proper format for entry:
*username --- [email protected] --- GPU(s) ---- fps --- score
Screenshot MUST show the rock walkway at the beginning of the benchmark.*
*Please read the instructions on pg 1 of this thread for a proper entry post.*


----------



## dna-systems

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



{same entry as post#2143, already updated}



They are diff. Clock on the post #2143 is 1313MHz, score is 1845. Most recent post is 1331MHz - score 1854. Same numbers, just different order.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dna-systems*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> {same entry as post#2143, already updated}
> 
> 
> 
> They are diff. Clock on the post #2143 is 1313MHz, score is 1845. Most recent post is 1331MHz - score 1854. Same numbers, just different order.


ahh - same fps, different score. got it.


----------



## bilbs84

bilbs84 --- i7 4770K / 4.4GHz ---- R9270X Crossfire, 1185 / 1425 ---- 52.6 FPS ---- 1326


----------



## Alex Siqueira

Alex Siqueira
Fx-6300/ Frequency - 4.5Mhz
Gpux1 R9 270 Sapphire Bios flashed 1120/1520 Mhz
FPS 50.0
SCORE 1260


This format is correct?

One thing else could someone plz explain to me why my Heaven test keep showing my Cpu as 4.375Mhz X3, when actually it is X6?
I already install the 2 fix for Bulldozer on windows, also i'm unable to make the Heaven run Fullscreen, also my preset extreme is always ending as custom? Any Idea?
Tnks...


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bilbs84*
> 
> bilbs84 --- i7 4770K / 4.4GHz ---- R9270X Crossfire, 1185 / 1425 ---- 52.6 FPS ---- 1326


Not sure what to make of your entry... only one card of two running? Heaven score report says 270 x2, but the window shows only one card?








Anyway, a multiple card entry (CFX or SLI) needs to be greater than the score at position 30 in the Top 30 to qualify. (142.4 right now)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex Siqueira*
> 
> 
> Alex Siqueira
> Fx-6300/ Frequency - 4.5Mhz
> Gpux1 R9 270 Sapphire Bios flashed 1120/1520 Mhz
> FPS 50.0
> SCORE 1260
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This format is correct?
> One thing else could someone plz explain to me why my Heaven test keep showing my Cpu as 4.375Mhz X3, when actually it is X6?
> I already install the 2 fix for Bulldozer on windows, also i'm unable to make the Heaven run Fullscreen, also my preset extreme is always ending as custom? Any Idea?
> Tnks...


*
You need to run the benchmark at 1080P*


----------



## daguardian

daguardian --- i7-2600K / 5Ghz---- 3x7970 , 1200/ 1700 ---- 146.9---- 3700


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daguardian*
> 
> daguardian --- i7-2600K / 5Ghz---- 3x7970 , 1200/ 1700 ---- 146.9---- 3700


----------



## korruptedkaos

decided to try the new 14.3 drivers & now I was knocked off the top 30 wanted to see what more I can squeeze.
strange thing now when I overclock the FPS drops









so stock clocks gives me best results

korruptedkaos i7 3770k @ 4.9ghz / 2x 7990's stock clocks 1000/1500 / FPS 148.1 / score 3730



anyone have the same issue overclocking on 14.3 drivers?


----------



## jimmystempura

GTX 770 SC overclocked to 1188MHz Core Clock and 1854MHz Memory Clock. I'm still running 334.49 Geforce drivers.

How do you folks have the clear view screenshot? I had to save my picture upon benchmark completion and it would only give me this kind of screenshot.


----------



## dna-systems

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jimmystempura*
> 
> 
> 
> GTX 770 SC overclocked to 1188MHz Core Clock and 1854MHz Memory Clock. I'm still running 334.49 Geforce drivers.
> 
> How do you folks have the clear view screenshot? I had to save my picture upon benchmark completion and it would only give me this kind of screenshot.






Hit F-12 when the sidewalk appears and then you will find it in Heaven/Screens folder


----------



## jimmystempura

Quote:


> Hit F-12 when the sidewalk appears and then you will find it in Heaven/Screens folder


Alright, gotcha.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> decided to try the new 14.3 drivers & now I was knocked off the top 30 wanted to see what more I can squeeze.
> strange thing now when I overclock the FPS drops
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so stock clocks gives me best results
> 
> korruptedkaos i7 3770k @ 4.9ghz / 2x 7990's stock clocks 1000/1500 / FPS 148.1 / score 3730
> 
> 
> 
> anyone have the same issue overclocking on 14.3 drivers?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jimmystempura*
> 
> Alright, gotcha.


here's a quick tga to jpeg converter.

tga2jpg.zip 1118k .zip file


----------



## jimmystempura

Many thanks, I rebenched my card again.


----------



## Jpmboy

dataline? (see pg 1)


----------



## DeadlyDNA

Well just for fun still have portrait to do.

11520x2160res 4r9 290s @stock clocks 4ghz cpu all ran on low setting (damn you ambient occlusion)




I am sure titans could run higher settings with 6GBVRAM, and i think this is a nvidia preferred bench to boot. Waiting for some of those to post they will rock our socks.


----------



## Jpmboy

Worth have a new top30 which covers 4K and surround?


----------



## DeadlyDNA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Worth have a new top30 which covers 4K and surround?


couldn't hurt, but valley looks to be the new guy taking up all the action


----------



## NavDigitalStorm

Here is my score with dual R9 295X2 and 4930K at 4.6GHz.

NavDigitalStorm --- [email protected] --- 1018/1250 - 188 - 4735


----------



## h3n0g00d

I'm pretty new at this stuff.. I usually leave my cards at stock, but screw it.

h3n0g00d --- i7 4770k / 4.4Ghz ---- R9 280X, 1200, 2048, 1800 ---- 41.3 ----


----------



## NavDigitalStorm

I just beat my old score I'm going to be posting it here soon.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NavDigitalStorm*
> 
> Here is my score with dual R9 295X2 and 4930K at 4.6GHz.
> NavDigitalStorm --- [email protected] --- 1018/1250 - 188 - 4735











*! First R295x2 !*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h3n0g00d*
> 
> I'm pretty new at this stuff.. I usually leave my cards at stock, but screw it.
> h3n0g00d --- i7 4770k / 4.4Ghz ---- R9 280X, 1200, 2048, 1800 ---- 41.3 ----


----------



## NavDigitalStorm

Just beat my old score! two R9 295X2



NavDigitalStorm --- [email protected] --- 1099/1250 - 194.1 - 4890


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NavDigitalStorm*
> 
> Just beat my old score! two R9 295X2
> 
> NavDigitalStorm --- [email protected] --- 1099/1250 - 194.1 - 4890



Updated








200fps next


----------



## DeadlyDNA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NavDigitalStorm*
> 
> Just beat my old score! two R9 295X2
> 
> 
> 
> NavDigitalStorm --- [email protected] --- 1099/1250 - 194.1 - 4890


Awesome, i keep thinking of Nvidia's 295GTX now when i see 295x2


----------



## legion27




----------



## GOLDDUBBY

This is all I got from 2x 780 Lightning, without pushing too much.


----------



## BRANDN00BIAN

Scared to OC more because only have 750w supply :3


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *legion27*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GOLDDUBBY*
> 
> This is all I got from 2x 780 Lightning, without pushing too much.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BRANDN00BIAN*
> 
> 
> 
> Scared to OC more because only have 750w supply :3


*All the above... see page 1 of this thread for the requirement for and entry.*


----------



## vlps5122

hey jpm what were ur kingpin clocks on the 196.5 run


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vlps5122*
> 
> hey jpm what were ur kingpin clocks on the 196.5 run


gpu was 1411, mem was 3777 (i think). I didn't get a screenie with AB graphs or gpuZ


----------



## GOLDDUBBY

Here is my score with dual GTX 780 Lightning

GOLDDUBBY --- [email protected] --- GTX 780 Lightning , 1361 / 2304 / 1852 ---- 132,1 ---- 3329


----------



## Kaapstad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NavDigitalStorm*
> 
> Here is my score with dual R9 295X2 and 4930K at 4.6GHz.
> 
> NavDigitalStorm --- [email protected] --- 1018/1250 - 188 - 4735


It is good to see the 295s up and running so soon after launch.









Here is 4 single 290Xs using the same clocks [email protected] 290Xs @1018/1250


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GOLDDUBBY*
> 
> Here is my score with dual GTX 780 Lightning
> GOLDDUBBY --- [email protected] --- GTX 780 Lightning , 1361 / 2304 / 1852 ---- 132,1 ---- 3329


Great score bud... but a couple of issues before it could be accepted (if it were >146.6 FPS per rules - position 30 score.)
1. can't accept with intel graphics enabled (probably does not help the score, and may actually bork things up)
2. your graphics cards seem to be pointing at two driver versions in the system (I had the same problem not long ago). uninstall your drivers, get a copy of DDU to clean it out. reinstall and your gpu line should show 780 "x2"


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaapstad*
> 
> It is good to see the 295s up and running so soon after launch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is 4 single 290Xs using the same clocks [email protected] 290Xs @1018/1250
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


quite a difference... any explanation/rationale?


----------



## VSG

188 vs 192 is not that big a difference. Nav has lower min FPS but higher max FPS so that's more important to me. The performance is varying more for a 295x2 than individual 290x cards- at least in this setup on Heaven.


----------



## Kaapstad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> quite a difference... any explanation/rationale?


It is not really a big difference, last time I did a run @4.7 on the CPU to compare to someone on another forum, they were slightly better on Heaven 4 and slightly worse on the Firestrike bench.

The few points extra I got here may be down to cooling, I am using waterblocks on my 290Xs.


----------



## GOLDDUBBY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Great score bud... but a couple of issues before it could be accepted (if it were >146.6 FPS per rules - position 30 score.)
> 1. can't accept with in tel graphics enabled (probably does not help the score, and may actually bork things up)
> 2. your graphics cards seem to be pointing at two driver versions in the system (I had the same problem not long ago). uninstall your drivers, get a copy of DDU to clean it out. reinstall and your gpu line should show 780 "x2"


Oh lol .. I'll do a new run tonight! Hmm yes we're having issues with Lightning in SLi. I usually run ddu every time, but just did a fast update for the 337.50 beta.

Aight one last try then.


----------



## yknot

This did not have the screen with the rocks at the beginning so I kept it back but I noticed that a screen like below at post 2122/2124 was accepted so I thought I would give this a go although it's a bit old now...........

yknot..........i7-3960 @ 5.4.........EVGA 780Ti KPE SLI (Skynet BD bios) @ +530 / +400 (AB)................fps 158.9.........Score 4002


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yknot*
> 
> This did not have the screen with the rocks at the beginning so I kept it back but I noticed that a screen like below at post 2122/2124 was accepted so I thought I would give this a go although it's a bit old now...........
> 
> yknot..........i7-3960 @ 5.4.........EVGA 780Ti KPE SLI (Skynet BD bios) @ +530 / +400 (AB)................fps 158.9.........Score 4002


please post a picture at full 1080P resolution, more difficult to confirm tess with a down res pic that is not the rock walk way (just the rule for Top30 bud, with NV, your tess is likely on)

also, this is not my thread, I just update it. I added the single card tally... it's not "Top 30" so the walkway rule does not apply _(but is recommended)_


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaapstad*
> 
> It is not really a big difference, last time I did a run @4.7 on the CPU to compare to someone on another forum, they were slightly better on Heaven 4 and slightly worse on the Firestrike bench.
> 
> The few points extra I got here may be down to cooling, I am using waterblocks on my 290Xs.


don't know about you guys, but every additional FPS is a battle for me!


----------



## Jpmboy

_For informational purposes only_ R9 295x2 stock volts 1100/1500. Fischer-Price cooling


----------



## lawson67

My score i don't know if considered good?... But its 2560X1440 @ 120hz Full screen 8xAA extreme and ultra on


----------



## cstkl1

cstkl1 --- [email protected] --- GTX Titan Black , 1241 / 7900 ---- 71,1 ---- 1792



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lawson67*
> 
> My score i don't know if considered good?... But its 2560X1440 @ 120hz Full screen 8xAA extreme and ultra on


Good score for 1440P. You only need to run 1080P for this Top 30 Benchmark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> cstkl1 --- [email protected] --- GTX Titan Black , 1241 / 7900 ---- 71,1 ---- 1792
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## ColeriaX

ColeriaX --- Core i7 2600K / 4600MHz ---- Powercolor R9 295X2, 1110 / 1495 ---- 108.2 ---- 2725


----------



## yknot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> please post a picture at full 1080P resolution, more difficult to confirm tess with a down res pic that is not the rock walk way (just the rule for Top30 bud, with NV, your tess is likely on)
> 
> also, this is not my thread, I just update it. I added the single card tally... it's not "Top 30" so the walkway rule does not apply _(but is recommended)_


I've managed to find the full 1080 screen....................

yknot..........i7-3960 @ 5.4.........EVGA 780Ti KPE SLI (Skynet BD bios) @ +530 / +400 (AB)................fps 158.9.........Score 4002


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ColeriaX*
> 
> ColeriaX --- Core i7 2600K / 4600MHz ---- Powercolor R9 295X2, 1110 / 1495 ---- 108.2 ---- 2725


Great score bud. Both of our 295x2 scores are below the current position 30 score... so no top 30 for us!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yknot*
> 
> I've managed to find the full 1080 screen....................
> 
> yknot..........i7-3960 @ 5.4.........EVGA 780Ti KPE SLI (Skynet BD bios) @ +530 / +400 (AB)................fps 158.9.........Score 4002


----------



## ColeriaX

Oh well, I was quite impressed with that run in particular. I haven't been able to replicate it yet!


----------



## DeadlyDNA

Custom run here, 4xR9 290's 1100/1300 for fun. Resolution 8400x4088 (34 Mega Pixels)- Low quality - Tessellation Extreme. No AA(it's not needed at this resolution.)









Compression on jpeg sucks, but taken from MSI AB it's over 20MB jpeg, and OCN limit is 10MB. It still looks cool


stick that in your PCIE pipeline and smoke it, then crash your pci bus into the northbridge!









edit: forgot to mention cpu is [email protected]

Edit again: what the heck another shot same run - to show even at low quality it stilll has good details.

- there will be more to come also.


----------



## Jpmboy

I've been thinking about adding a tab (or two) to the Top 30 for higher resolutions... what's reasonable? 1440P? 4K? 3x1080 surround?


----------



## DeadlyDNA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I've been thinking about adding a tab (or two) to the Top 30 for higher resolutions... what's reasonable? 1440P? 4K? 3x1080 surround?


3x1080p will probably be more used, 1440p less? i dont see 4k? thats definitely going to take off.

MY runs have been just to see whats possible. I doubt people really give it much thought since they aren't official. I have worked with Salamachaa if i can even get a screenshot i will just make a new thread because it's insane. Way over 34Megapixels now.


----------



## Barefooter

I'd really like to see the 3x1080 since that's what I'll be moving to soon. 1440 single screen would be my second choice. 4k is awesome too, just be a smaller group of people submitting results.

Go for it though sound like a great idea!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadlyDNA*
> 
> 3x1080p will probably be more used, 1440p less? i dont see 4k? thats definitely going to take off.
> 
> MY runs have been just to see whats possible. I doubt people really give it much thought since they aren't official. I have worked with Salamachaa if i can even get a screenshot i will just make a new thread because it's insane. Way over 34Megapixels now.


take the screen shot (png file - can;t load that from a 4K run either) open it in paint and save as a jpeg. only a couple of megabytes.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Barefooter*
> 
> I'd really like to see the 3x1080 since that's what I'll be moving to soon. 1440 single screen would be my second choice. 4k is awesome too, just be a smaller group of people submitting results.
> Go for it though sound like a great idea!


Lot of folks are getting these $600 Samsung 4K monitors...

DNA - you gonna start a new Heaven thread?

BTW - anyone want top pick up the Valley thread? No OP.


----------



## TheSurroundGamr

*



*


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheSurroundGamr*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## cstkl1

cstkl1 -- - [email protected] --- GTX 780ti --- 1336/7400 ---1861




Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> cstkl1 -- - [email protected] --- GTX 780ti --- 1336/7400 ---1861
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


you should reload your NV drivers. "Unknown GPU"
Provisionally accepted


----------



## mfdoom7

is my cpu weak or this is normal score ? :O


----------



## cstkl1

@Jpmboy

its running in diagnostic mode with no nvidia drivers. just tested it to see it would make a difference.

in compliance...
cstkl1 -- - [email protected] --- GTX 780ti --- 1336/7600 ---1861



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







mem on this card is dud.. 7600 was with a lot of artifacts but score same as the 7400mhz.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> @Jpmboy
> 
> its running in diagnostic mode with no nvidia drivers. just tested it to see it would make a difference.
> 
> in compliance...
> cstkl1 -- - [email protected] --- GTX 780ti --- 1336/7600 ---1861
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mem on this card is dud.. 7600 was with a lot of artifacts but score same as the 7400mhz.


Ha! so you're sayin the windows default driver did as well?


----------



## VSG

That is amazing if true!


----------



## cstkl1

sorry i meant
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Ha! so you're sayin the windows default driver did as well?


sorry meant the nvidia display driver service was disabled.


----------



## GOLDDUBBY

*My single card score:*

*GOLDDUBBY --- i7 3930k / 5001 Mhz ---- MSI GTX 780 Lightning, 1325 Mhz/ 2304 shaders / 7208mhz ---- 94,6 fps --- Score 2382*


----------



## VSG

How important is the CPU in here? My 780 Ti KPE(s) are at much higher clocks and are beaten handsomely by that 780 Lightning above.

Edit: I see that has beaten every single card on the database so far. But why does that screenshot not say 8xAA in there even though the Tess is set extreme? Kinda confused here.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> *GOLDDUBBY --- i7 3930k / 5001 Mhz ---- MSI GTX 780 Lightning, 1325 Mhz/ 2304 shaders / 7208mhz ---- 94,6 fps --- Score 2382*



You need to run with 8xAA


----------



## ninja85

ninja85--- i7 2700K @ 4,9 Ghz--- Evga GTX 780 Ti Ref. 1350/1968 --- 76,0 Fps --- score 1915

737932d1399577885-ranking-unigine-heaven-4-0-1915-1.jpg 323k .jpg file


----------



## ninja85

Sry doublepost


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ninja85*
> 
> ninja85--- i7 2700K @ 4,9 Ghz--- Evga GTX 780 Ti Ref. 1350/1968 --- 76,0 Fps --- score 1915
> 
> 737932d1399577885-ranking-unigine-heaven-4-0-1915-1.jpg 323k .jpg file


That's a good run bro! You need to submit a screenie (hit F12) which shows the rock walkway at the beginning of the benchmark WITH the blue box report showing.
*Please read the instructions on pg 1 of this thread for a proper entry post.*


----------



## marc0053

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> How important is the CPU in here? My 780 Ti KPE(s) are at much higher clocks and are beaten handsomely by that 780 Lightning above.
> 
> Edit: I see that has beaten every single card on the database so far. But why does that screenshot not say 8xAA in there even though the Tess is set extreme? Kinda confused here.


Similar to valley, i found that cpu had almost no play in the final score for single card at least. Thats from comparing my 2700k, 3770k, 3930k and 3970x


----------



## NapalmV5

NapalmV5 --- Xeon E5 2687Wv2x2 / 3400MHz ---- Asus R9 290x DCUIIOC Quad-Fire, 1125 / 1500 ---- 188.5 ---- 4748

80F ambient/stock cooling


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NapalmV5*
> 
> NapalmV5 --- Xeon E5 2687Wv2x2 / 3400MHz ---- Asus R9 290x DCUIIOC Quad-Fire, 1125 / 1500 ---- 188.5 ---- 4748
> 80F ambient/stock cooling


----------



## jimstucker

Jimstucker --- FX-8350 / 4.8 GHz ---- GTX 780 Ti K|ngp|n Edition, 1201 / 2880/ 1950 ---- 73.7---- *1857*


*Note*
I am new to this forum (and overclocking in general) and don't know if the 1201 is the number you actually want. Under load it clocks at 1306.5. This was done on stock air cooling as well as the 3888KPTi.rom BIOS. Both voltage switches were turned off and I used the Classy Tool to manually set the voltages.

NVVDD 1.3V
FBVDD 1.70V
PEXVDD Unchanged (1.050V)
PWM Freq. 400kHz

Just in case anyone has any input, I was wondering if I should RMA this card for another. I have done an extensive amount of research on the subject but it seems like it is hard to get a direct answer as to how this card should overclock based on it's quality. The ASIC is 65.9% and I can't seem to push this card any further without the EK block I will eventually get for this (and its future twin). I want to make sure I am using at least average hardware before putting the work into a full water cooling loop. Is 1857 a good score for the KPE on air? Or should I RMA and hope for a card with better silicon? Thanks in advance. This seems like a great community and I have already learned so much from everyone on here!


----------



## VSG

You can't RMA for better overclocking. To be honest, you seem to have 1300MHz core on air so that's a pretty good card. To get further, you would like to get cooler.


----------



## jimstucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> You can't RMA for better overclocking. To be honest, you seem to have 1300MHz core on air so that's a pretty good card. To get further, you would like to get cooler.


Thank you for your reply Sir. I was not being clear when I said RMA, I have the opportunity to send the card back for a refund for "product dissatisfaction" and could get another if this one didn't overclock well. But thankfully you gave me a very straightforward answer.

It seems like the next step is about 2,000$ more hardware







. I wish there was an easier way to buy the water blocks from EKWB than the T/T transfer nonsense. We need an EKWB embassy in the states!

My next post on here will be 2 or 3 way SLI under water.


----------



## VSG

You can buy the blocks from FCPU, PPC or Hellfire Toyz. Gladly awaiting your next post in here


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jimstucker*
> 
> Jimstucker --- FX-8350 / 4.8 GHz ---- GTX 780 Ti K|ngp|n Edition, 1201 / 2880/ 1950 ---- 73.7---- *1857*
> 
> 
> *Note*
> I am new to this forum (and overclocking in general) and don't know if the 1201 is the number you actually want. Under load it clocks at 1306.5. This was done on stock air cooling as well as the 3888KPTi.rom BIOS. Both voltage switches were turned off and I used the Classy Tool to manually set the voltages.
> 
> NVVDD 1.3V
> FBVDD 1.70V
> PEXVDD Unchanged (1.050V)
> PWM Freq. 400kHz
> 
> Just in case anyone has any input, I was wondering if I should RMA this card for another. I have done an extensive amount of research on the subject but it seems like it is hard to get a direct answer as to how this card should overclock based on it's quality. The ASIC is 65.9% and I can't seem to push this card any further without the EK block I will eventually get for this (and its future twin). I want to make sure I am using at least average hardware before putting the work into a full water cooling loop. Is 1857 a good score for the KPE on air? Or should I RMA and hope for a card with better silicon? Thanks in advance. This seems like a great community and I have already learned so much from everyone on here!











Your card is fine. It's probably temperature throttling some with aircooling


----------



## jimstucker

Thanks for the input! I was somewhat concerned that the card may have been damaged by static discharge but after further research, I ruled it out. I am very sure the card is throttling because of temperature and now that I know that I can get an EK block without buying it directly from them, I am much more comfortable keeping this beast of a card.

My water cooling loop is the next project to tackle and I was wondering if there would be any benefit to replacing the H110 I have on my CPU and including the CPU in my loop. Would I need a second radiator? Would I need a third as well to deal with both kingpins being OC'd AND the CPU being OC'd? Lastly, I have an EVGA g2 1300 PSU that would be powering my entire rig (CPU, Both KPE's, all the fans and the Loop pump); is there any way I could bottleneck with that many components on the same PSU? I have room for another PSU if necessary but I'd rather save for an Intel CPU and board.

Thanks again for the info, and if I am posting in the wrong forum please forgive me!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jimstucker*
> 
> Thanks for the input! I was somewhat concerned that the card may have been damaged by static discharge but after further research, I ruled it out. I am very sure the card is throttling because of temperature and now that I know that I can get an EK block without buying it directly from them, I am much more comfortable keeping this beast of a card.
> 
> My water cooling loop is the next project to tackle and I was wondering if there would be any benefit to replacing the H110 I have on my CPU and including the CPU in my loop. Would I need a second radiator? Would I need a third as well to deal with both kingpins being OC'd AND the CPU being OC'd? Lastly, I have an EVGA g2 1300 PSU that would be powering my entire rig (CPU, Both KPE's, all the fans and the Loop pump); is there any way I could bottleneck with that many components on the same PSU? I have room for another PSU if necessary but I'd rather save for an Intel CPU and board.
> 
> Thanks again for the info, and if I am posting in the wrong forum please forgive me!


the watercoolers club at OCN will be very helpful for you. ... but since you ask, I'd loose the H110 and get a quality CPU block - go full water. 2 KPEs + CPU... you'll need at least a fat 480 rad with good fans, or a couple of good 360s in series with 6-12 fans (push or push-pull). Unless you start seriously overvolting your components the G2 will be enough.


----------



## jimstucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> the watercoolers club at OCN will be very helpful for you. ... but since you ask, I'd loose the H110 and get a quality CPU block - go full water. 2 KPEs + CPU... you'll need at least a fat 480 rad with good fans, or a couple of good 360s in series with 6-12 fans (push or push-pull). Unless you start seriously overvolting your components the G2 will be enough.


Thank you! Exactly the info I needed.


----------



## DvS17

*DvS - - - - i7 4770k / 3,5 ghz- - - - GTX 780 Phantom GLH (SLI) 980 Core clock / 3100 Memory Clock - - - 114,1 FPS - -- - 2875 Score.*


----------



## VSG

Check the first post on instructions for a valid submission.


----------



## DvS17

good idea, geggeg.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Check the first post on instructions for a valid submission.


thx!









I hate having to reject an entry!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DvS17*
> 
> 
> *DvS - - - - i7 4770k / 3,5 ghz- - - - GTX 780 Phantom GLH (SLI) 980 Core clock / 3100 Memory Clock - - - 114,1 FPS - -- - 2875 Score.*


*Please read the instructions on pg 1 of this thread for a proper entry post.*


----------



## VSG

Might as well submit while the rebuild is going on

Geggeg - i7 4770 at 4.633 GHz - 1x 780 Ti KPE at 1450/1915 MHz - 80.3 FPS - 2023 score


----------



## ThornTwist

I can get about 1250, but in windowed mode. How much will my score drop once I take care of my SLI visual problems in full screen?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Might as well submit while the rebuild is going on
> Geggeg - i7 4770 at 4.633 GHz - 1x 780 Ti KPE at 1450/1915 MHz - 80.3 FPS - 2023 score


----------



## VSG

Cheers, Jpm.


----------



## cstkl1

cstkl1 - i7 4770k at 4.2 GHz - 2x Titan Black @ 1228/1900 MHz - 134FPS - 3374 score



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> cstkl1 - i7 4770k at 4.2 GHz - 2x Titan Black @ 1228/1900 MHz - 134FPS - 3374 score
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


nice run cstkl 1. right now a score of >147.3 is needed to make the Top 30.


----------



## VSG

I still maintain having 2, 3 and 4 cards together doesn't make it fair


----------



## SDhydro

I find it easier to just stick with one card... and cheaper lol


----------



## ThornTwist

It's not always cheaper.


----------



## VSG

I was talking about the Top 30 score list here but I suppose it makes sense either way.


----------



## ThornTwist




----------



## cstkl1

cstkl1 - i7 4770k at 4.2 GHz - 2x Titan Black @ 1254/1900 MHz - 135.9FPS - 3424 score



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







those scores are unreachable. just posting what i can do.
Reaching 147. lol. is like heaven and earth atm
I suppose need at-least running 1350-1400mhz/8000mhz to be anywhere close


----------



## Jpmboy

honestly, benching 2 Blacks or KPEs at 1080P is just wrong - redlining in first gear







. I asked CDMan to transfer ther OP. If there is no response...

*Do you guys think there would be interest in a 1440P and 4K Heaven Thread?*

here's 2 kingpins (4960x). I'll post a 295x2 (2700K) later.



R295x2 ([email protected])


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> honestly, benching 2 Blacks or KPEs at 1080P is just wrong - redlining in first gear
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I asked CDMan to transfer ther OP. If there is no response...
> 
> Do you guys think there would be interest in a 1440P and 4K Heaven Thread?


I say ya but with max AA. I saw mem hit max was at 2905mb. and the biggest problem is PNG file is around 11.4mb.


----------



## VSG

Did someone say 1440p benchmarks?

Geggeg - i7 4770 at 4.633 GHz - 1x 780 Ti KPE at 1450/1915 MHz - 50.3 FPS - 1268 score



Geggeg - i7 4770 at 4.633 GHz - 1x 780 Ti KPE at 1450/1915 MHz - 91.8 FPS - 2313 score


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Did someone say 1440p benchmarks?
> Geggeg - i7 4770 at 4.633 GHz - 1x 780 Ti KPE at 1450/1915 MHz - 50.3 FPS - 1268 score
> 
> Geggeg - i7 4770 at 4.633 GHz - 1x 780 Ti KPE at 1450/1915 MHz - 91.3 FPS - 2313 score


That's what I'm talkin' about!
(91.3 2x KPEs? Can't see the picture)

...something with the pictures... I try to look at the originals and they are the size of a postage stamp?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> I say ya but with max AA. I saw mem hit max was at 2905mb. and the biggest problem is PNG file is around 11.4mb.


for 4K I think NO AA is the way to go. for 1440P tho, 8x is probably appropriate.


----------



## VSG

I posted them from the Imgur "Large" designation. Original is too big for a typical monitor. They shouldn't be any smaller than what's in here though, def not stamp size- that is weird.


----------



## Jpmboy

won't get any bigger....


----------



## VSG

That's so strange, doesn't happen here. I will get you the link to the original image if you want, on my phone now.


----------



## ThornTwist

I would like that as well. It is really hard to make out what the letters say.


----------



## Kaapstad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> for 4K I think NO AA is the way to go. for 1440P tho, 8x is probably appropriate.


The way hardware is going you are going to need max settings even at 4K in the very near future.

Here is my latest score

Kaapstad---4930k @4.8---4 x 290Xs @1240/1500---218.7fps---5509 score.



14.6 drivers


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThornTwist*
> 
> I would like that as well. It is really hard to make out what the letters say.


@Jpmboy, here you go: http://i.imgur.com/lDbHMf7.jpg

http://i.imgur.com/Yw4QP2N.jpg


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> for 4K I think NO AA is the way to go. for 1440P tho, 8x is probably appropriate.


beg to differ bro.
AA is the way to go. 8X AA was never a real gaming thing even on 1080p and 1440p. but since this is a benchmark.... so 8X AA has to follow suit. if not the benchies wont make any sense for comparison.

so downsampling is allowed??


----------



## DeadlyDNA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> beg to differ bro.
> AA is the way to go. 8X AA was never a real gaming thing even on 1080p and 1440p. but since this is a benchmark.... so 8X AA has to follow suit. if not the benchies wont make any sense for comparison.
> 
> so downsampling is allowed??


8x AA at 4k? I can try it but your asking to run 4 times resolution of 1080p with 8x AA. Thats going to be to much for slicf 2 way at the least. Pretty sure VRam will be an issue as well.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> beg to differ bro.
> AA is the way to go. 8X AA was never a real gaming thing even on 1080p and 1440p. but since this is a benchmark.... so 8X AA has to follow suit. if not the benchies wont make any sense for comparison.
> 
> so downsampling is allowed??


downsampling is allowed. Fewness has posted many benchmarks with DS.

From a visual perspective, AA @ on a 4K monitor is just meaningless. Maybe useful as a stressor at lower resolution or DPI, yes, but not representative of how a 4K monitor is actually used/played. 1 (and most 2) card rigs will be a slide show with 8x AA at 4K, so the competitive field gets small. Even my 3 kingpins only managed 92FPS in Valley with 4xAA @ 4K, but 132FPS @ 1440P with 8X. AA stress is not linear with resolution (http://www.overclock.net/t/1360884/official-top-30-unigine-valley-benchmark-1-0/0_20)

try 8x AA @4K and post your FPS.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> @Jpmboy, here you go: http://i.imgur.com/lDbHMf7.jpg
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/Yw4QP2N.jpg


thanks bud - that link works just fine!


----------



## VSG

Good!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaapstad*
> 
> *The way hardware is going you are going to need max settings even at 4K in the very near future.*
> Here is my latest score
> Kaapstad---4930k @4.8---4 x 290Xs @1240/1500---218.7fps---5509 score.
> 
> 14.6 drivers












*I certainly hope so!!*

*OKAY.... CDMan seems to be MIA,* and I can't edit the OP with guidelines for 1440P and 4K. I'll check with a Mod re: transfer of the thread... or, need to start a new thread.

1440P will be 8x AA
3840x2160 (2160P) will be 2X AA (compromise).
Same basics: need a shot of the walkway, and dataline.

You can use these free programs to convert the tga file to jpeg (pro is a "free demo"). Need to get a way to do this for 4K screenshots (need jpeg compression to stay under the file size limit).

tga2jpgpro.zip 2282k .zip file


will update this thread or move once I hear back from benchmark mods....


----------



## Jeffro422

2600k @ 4.5 290x @ 1200/1500


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffro422*
> 
> 
> 2600k @ 4.5 290x @ 1200/1500












please see pg 1 of this thread for a proper dataline/entry.


----------



## Jeffro422

Jeffro422 --- Intel i7 2600k / 4.5ghz ----R9 290x, 1200 / 1500---- 62.3 ---- 1568


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffro422*
> 
> 
> 
> Jeffro422 --- Intel i7 2600k / 4.5ghz ----R9 290x, 1200 / 1500---- 62.3 ---- 1568


----------



## Jpmboy

*Heaven 4.0 Benchmark High Resolution Submissions*

*Same general requirements: screenshot w/ rock walkway, dataline (ocnname --- [email protected] --- GPU(s) ---- FPS --- Score)... see page 1 of this thread for General Requirements*

*For 4K (3840x2160): 2x AA*  *For 1440P: 8x AA*


----------



## VSG

Should I resubmit?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Should I resubmit?


if you wouldn't mind. we'll go from Post 2273 forward for High Resolution.
I'll do the same.


----------



## cstkl1

cstkl1 - i7 4770k at 4.2 GHz - 2x Titan Black @ 1254/1900 MHz - 135.9FPS - 3424 score - 1080p
cstkl1 - i7 4770k at 4.2 GHz - 2x Titan Black @ 1202/1900 MHz - 83.4FPS - 2101 score - 1440p
cstkl1 - i7 4770k at 4.2 GHz - 2x Titan Black @ 1202/1900 MHz - 49.4FPS - 1244 score - 4k

 


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## VSG

Sure, why not?

Geggeg - i7 4770 at 4.633 GHz - 1x 780 Ti KPE at 1450/1915 MHz - 50.3 FPS - 1268 score



http://i.imgur.com/lDbHMf7.jpg

Geggeg - i7 4770 at 4.633 GHz - 2x 780 Ti KPE at 1450/1915 MHz - 91.8 FPS - 2313 score



http://i.imgur.com/Yw4QP2N.jpg


----------



## Jpmboy

jpmboy --- [email protected] --- R295x2 --- 34.4 --- 867---4K


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> cstkl1 - i7 4770k at 4.2 GHz - 2x Titan Black @ 1254/1900 MHz - 135.9FPS - 3424 score - 1080p
> cstkl1 - i7 4770k at 4.2 GHz - 2x Titan Black @ 1202/1900 MHz - 83.4FPS - 2101 score - 1440p
> cstkl1 - i7 4770k at 4.2 GHz - 2x Titan Black @ 1202/1900 MHz - 49.4FPS - 1244 score - 4k
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Sure, why not?
> 
> Geggeg - i7 4770 at 4.633 GHz - 1x 780 Ti KPE at 1450/1915 MHz - 50.3 FPS - 1268 score
> 
> 
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/lDbHMf7.jpg
> 
> Geggeg - i7 4770 at 4.633 GHz - 2x 780 Ti KPE at 1450/1915 MHz - 91.8 FPS - 2313 score
> 
> 
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/Yw4QP2N.jpg












Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> jpmboy --- [email protected] --- R295x2 --- 34.4 --- 867


----------



## VSG

Self high five!


----------



## Jpmboy

jpmboy --- [email protected] --- 2 GTX 780Ti KP SLI --- 93.9--- 2366 --- 1440p









stock boost bios - 1212+50mV


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> jpmboy --- [email protected] --- 2 GTX 780Ti KP SLI --- 93.9--- 2366 --- 1440p
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Self high five!


we're gonna run into the same card number issue. I'd rather not spread this out to 1,2,3.. etc cards. Limit 1440p to 2 gpus? 4K is open class and only Top 30?
what do you think?


----------



## VSG

In a perfect world, I would have a doc for 1080p with 4 sheets for 1, 2, 3 and 4 GPUs. Ditto for 1440p. 4k just isn't there yet so I would not even have a table until a good number of people adopted it.

I think your solution is probably the best that works without taxing anything or anyone. Go for it!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> *In a perfect world, I would have a doc for 1080p with 4 sheets for 1, 2, 3 and 4 GPU*s. Ditto for 1440p. 4k just isn't there yet so I would not even have a table until a good number of people adopted it.
> 
> I think your solution is probably the best that works without taxing anything or anyone. Go for it!


yeah, that's how I set up firestrike extreme and Mk11 extreme... very few 3 and 4 card entries. IMO, 4K is already there. Monitors are getting very affordable.


----------



## VSG

I haven't seen a lot of people here actually get those 4k monitors though. I am waiting for 4k IPS, and a screen at least 34" or larger myself.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> I haven't seen a lot of people here actually get those 4k monitors though. I am waiting for 4k IPS, and a screen at least 34" or larger myself.


A few, but thats how it is with anything new








http://www.overclock.net/t/1472671/samsung-4k-1ms-monitor-754-it-has-begun/0_20

We have three 4K monitors in the house. A seiki (since last april) the samsung, and a panasonic TV 4K60 (via DP). The sammy is fast, clear and color correct once you set it up right. No real difference with the ips monitors here (hpzr30w and 24 inch 1200p asus). I hope to see a 40" 4K soon!


----------



## Jpmboy

jpmboy -- [email protected] --- 2 gtx 780ti kpe sli --- 58.7 --- 1480 - 4K



(with stock bios and +75mV in PrecX = 54.1fps)


----------



## VSG

That's better than I expected, but I guess the 2x AA part helps. Your KPEs also have pretty good memory chips


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> That's better than I expected, but I guess the 2x AA part helps. Your KPEs also have pretty good memory chips


not very good really, was just warming em up to 166 strap.


----------



## cstkl1

cstkl1 - i7 4770k at 4.2 GHz - Asus GTX780 Strix @ 1202/1800 MHz - 63.6FPS - 1603 score




Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## VSG

Ooh the Strix. How does it sound when Heaven is running?


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Ooh the Strix. How does it sound when Heaven is running?


fan was at auto. hardly noticeable but this was at a lan party event.
but uber smooth with watchdog at 1080p everything maxed out 16AF, High Quality Texture, 4xMSAA. Min FPS was at 50++


----------



## VSG

Mind posting a screenshot of the default fan curve? I want to see how it ramps up under benchmark loads. Thanks!


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> fan was at auto. hardly noticeable but this was at a lan party event.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Mind posting a screenshot of the default fan curve? I want to see how it ramps up under benchmark loads. Thanks!


it was on auto. fan profile was managed by bios. so afaik it only on at 75C or something like that..

again this was at a asus lan event. If i am free to go back tommorow will post.

left it ages ago to go out with some friends from hk.


----------



## VSG

Don't go out of your way for this, if you are at the same computer again for whatever reason do it then if possible. Thanks!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> cstkl1 - i7 4770k at 4.2 GHz - Asus GTX780 Strix @ 1202/1800 MHz - 63.6FPS - 1603 score
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## =FIB=Goldberg

=FIB=Goldberg --- 4770k / 4.6 GHz ----3 GTX 780Ti KP SLI, 1162 / 3640 ---- 177.9 ---- 4482


----------



## Joa3d43

...used to running the HWBot Heaven version, but here is the Heaven 4 result per OP...a bit frustrating really as each of the 4 cards can bench at about 1500 MHz, but I'm just running out of juice...lights are flickering







...

Joa3d43 -- 4960X @ 5107 -- 4x 780 Ti Classies @ 1376 / 2007 -- Score = *5868* FPS = *233*


----------



## Bride

Bride --- i7 4770K / 4.5GHz ---- Nvidia GTX 760 MSI 1241 / 3004 ---- 31.5 ---- 793


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *=FIB=Goldberg*
> 
> =FIB=Goldberg --- 4770k / 4.6 GHz ----3 GTX 780Ti KP SLI, 1162 / 3640 ---- 177.9 ---- 4482











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...used to running the HWBot Heaven version, but here is the Heaven 4 result per OP...a bit frustrating really as each of the 4 cards can bench at about 1500 MHz, but I'm just running out of juice...lights are flickering
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> Joa3d43 -- 4960X @ 5107 -- 4x 780 Ti Classies @ 1376 / 2007 -- Score = *5868* FPS = *233*











... yeah, I bail out when I see the LEDs flicker (chicken). 3 PSUs for that run? That's the one thing bad about kingpins... each card uses 2x8 pin and 1x6 pin. Hard to find a good PSU that has 9 PCIEs (which is worth buying). Even the new Corsair 1500 only has 8 PCIE connectors. My outboard PSU failed. waiting for a replacement before tri-sli again.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bride*
> 
> Bride --- i7 4770K / 4.5GHz ---- Nvidia GTX 760 MSI 1241 / 3004 ---- 31.5 ---- 793


----------



## Joa3d43

...is there a way to change the F12 screenshot file extension from those 6mb .tga to .png, jpg or .gif ?

@ Jpmboy > '''2.5 PSUs'''...the 3rd one has been acting up for a few months now...carries the same load as the identical one below it, but seems to have a much more 'sensitive disposition'


----------



## VSG

Use any online converter, for example: http://www.zamzar.com/convert/tga-to-jpg/


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Use any online converter, for example: http://www.zamzar.com/convert/tga-to-jpg/


...tx !







...that's what I used above, was just hoping there was a setting somewhere for the benchie's screenie...ah well, 'cloud' it is


----------



## Joa3d43

...small improvement (VRAM up a bit)

Joa3d43 - 4960X @ 5108 -- 4x 780 Ti Classies @ 1376 / 2014 -- FPS *235.5* SCORE *5931*


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...small improvement (VRAM up a bit)
> 
> Joa3d43 - 4960X @ 5108 -- 4x 780 Ti Classies @ 1376 / 2014 -- FPS *235.5* SCORE *5931*




tga to jpeg: best free one i know of:

tga2jpg.zip 1118k .zip file


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> 
> 
> tga to jpeg: best free one i know of:
> 
> tga2jpg.zip 1118k .zip file


Tx !!


----------



## DrockinWV

DrockinWV - i7-4770k/4.3GHz - 1-EVGA 780 SC ACX - 1037/2304/1552 - FPS 36.8/926 1440p




These scores seem low to me, idk maybe right on


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrockinWV*
> 
> DrockinWV - i7-4770k/4.3GHz - 1-EVGA 780 SC ACX - 1037/2304/1552 - FPS 36.8/926 1440p
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These scores seem low to me, idk maybe right on












not a bad single card score for 1440P. Stock Bios and voltage... seems about right.


----------



## DrockinWV

awesome! I did get it up a little more with some tinkering. 37.4fps and a score of 941 but this will do I suppose, hopefully go SLI in a few months


----------



## Jpmboy

seems like one card is dragging anchor...

jpmboy -- [email protected] -- 3 GTX 780Ti KP --- 127.8 --- 3218 1440P


jpmboy -- [email protected] -- 3 GTX 780Ti KP -- 73.7-- 1857 4K


... updated.


----------



## =FIB=Goldberg

=FIB=Goldberg 4790k / 4.8Ghz 3 GTX 780I KP SLI 1319 / 3750 Score = 4784 FPS = 189.9


New chip and cooler weather and still more to come


----------



## vlps5122

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> ... yeah, I bail out when I see the LEDs flicker (chicken). 3 PSUs for that run? That's the one thing bad about kingpins... each card uses 2x8 pin and 1x6 pin. Hard to find a good PSU that has 9 PCIEs (which is worth buying). Even the new Corsair 1500 only has 8 PCIE connectors. My outboard PSU failed. waiting for a replacement before tri-sli again.]


evga 1600 g2 has 14 pcie


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vlps5122*
> 
> evga 1600 g2 has 14 pcie


You mean 9



I am still pissed EVGA didn't implement their eco-mode on this despite it being on the previously released 750/850G2 units.


----------



## vlps5122

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> You mean 9
> 
> 
> 
> I am still pissed EVGA didn't implement their eco-mode on this despite it being on the previously released 750/850G2 units.


yea idk where i pulled that number from. i probly should have looked at a pic first, my 1600 doesnt come till monday. I dnt care much for eco mode since my sp 120s make more noise then this psu fan will


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vlps5122*
> 
> evga 1600 g2 has 14 pcie


Yeah, I looked at the G2, and the corsair (all single rail). The corsair actually has more than 8, but only 8 dedicated slots on the psu. When pushing 3 kingpins, I'm over 500W per card... Currently using 2xAX1200W PSUs and no OCP (yet)








For everyday use, either the G2 or AX1500i would be plenty. A single (capable) PSU would be nice tho.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *=FIB=Goldberg*
> 
> =FIB=Goldberg 4790k / 4.8Ghz 3 GTX 780I KP SLI 1319 / 3750 Score = 4784 FPS = 189.9
> 
> 
> New chip and cooler weather and still more to come


----------



## =FIB=Goldberg

=FIB=Goldberg 4790k / 4.8Ghz 3 GTX 780I KP SLI 1319 / 3750 Score = 4802 FPS = 190.6


At last cracked the 190 barrier


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *=FIB=Goldberg*
> 
> =FIB=Goldberg 4790k / 4.8Ghz 3 GTX 780I KP SLI 1319 / 3750 Score = 4802 FPS = 190.6
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At last cracked the 190 barrier


----------



## WebTourist

WebTourist -- [email protected] -- 1xGTX 780Ti Classy --- 85.1 --- 2143 / 1080p


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WebTourist*
> 
> WebTourist -- [email protected] -- 1xGTX 780Ti Classy --- 85.1 --- 2143 / 1080p


----------



## marc0053

marc_0053 - i7 4930k @ 4.5GHz - gtx 780 ti kingpin - 1693mhz/ 3703 mhz - FPS = 87.4 - Score =2202


----------



## yawa

Well I figure since I'm a benching machine tonight, I'll just throw this one up there.

I know 290X's struggle with Heaven/Valley benches, I just didn't know it was this badly. Yeesh.

Yawa - i7 4790k @ 4.5GHz - AMD 290X - 1213 mhz/ 1384 mhz - FPS = 53.6 - Score =1351


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> marc_0053 - i7 4930k @ 4.5GHz - gtx 780 ti kingpin - 1693mhz/ 3703 mhz - FPS = 87.4 - Score =2202











Good to see you posting again. So is that really only +63mV and [very] cold for 1693MHz??

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yawa*
> 
> Well I figure since I'm a benching machine tonight, I'll just throw this one up there.
> 
> I know 290X's struggle with Heaven/Valley benches, I just didn't know it was this badly. Yeesh.
> Yawa - i7 4790k @ 4.5GHz - AMD 290X - 1213 mhz/ 1384 mhz - FPS = 53.6 - Score =1351


----------



## Kimir

Seems like I never posted a score here, not like I use unigine bench often tho...
Here is my 4K one then
Kimir - i7 4930k @ 4.6GHz - 780Ti KP SLI - 1320 mhz/ 1850 mhz - FPS = 48.8 - Score = 1229

I think I got a better one earlier but screenshot wasn't saved (didn't used F12 but print screen that is supposed to save automatically a png on my dropbox, happen to be black screen, d'oh!)


----------



## yawa

Yawa - i7 4790k @ 4.7Ghz - 290X -1247Mhz/1500Mhz - FPS = 58.7 - Score = 1479 @1080p

Ok bit better of a result here.


----------



## MadHatter5045

MadHatter5045 --- i7 4770K / 4.5GHz ---- GTX 780Ti; 1280MHz / 7900MHz ---- 71.9 FPS ---- 1812


----------



## VSG

Just use an online TGA to jpeg converter.


----------



## MadHatter5045

Thanks! +Rep

Edited my post


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Seems like I never posted a score here, not like I use unigine bench often tho...
> Here is my 4K one then
> Kimir - i7 4930k @ 4.6GHz - 780Ti KP SLI - 1320 mhz/ 1850 mhz - FPS = 48.8 - Score = 1229
> 
> I think I got a better one earlier but screenshot wasn't saved (didn't used F12 but print screen that is supposed to save automatically a png on my dropbox, happen to be black screen, d'oh!)












Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yawa*
> 
> Yawa - i7 4790k @ 4.7Ghz - 290X -1247Mhz/1500Mhz - FPS = 58.7 - Score = 1479 @1080p
> Ok bit better of a result here.











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadHatter5045*
> 
> MadHatter5045 --- i7 4770K / 4.5GHz ---- GTX 780Ti; 1280MHz / 7900MHz ---- 71.9 FPS ---- 1812











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Just use an online TGA to jpeg converter.


Or use this... do a whole folder at once

tga2jpg.zip 1118k .zip file


----------



## Oggodatank

New Entry

Oggodatank -- i7-4820K @ 5.0 -- GTX780Ti Classified -- 1398/1975 -- 79.1/1993 -- 7/14/2014


----------



## yawa

So I have a for reals question. I know performance is a mess on AMD cards in these two benches (Heaven and Valley), but I still feel my score's are awful low for my setup and clocks (particularly my clocks), am I missing out on something people do in them? Minor Tweaks? CCC Settings? Anything?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oggodatank*
> 
> New Entry
> Oggodatank -- i7-4820K @ 5.0 -- GTX780Ti Classified -- 1398/1975 -- 79.1/1993 -- 7/14/2014











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yawa*
> 
> So I have a for reals question. I know performance is a mess on AMD cards in these two benches (Heaven and Valley), but I still feel my score's are awful low for my setup and clocks (particularly my clocks), am I missing out on something people do in them? Minor Tweaks? CCC Settings? Anything?


Only thing in CCC that can help is frame pacing for cfx and Surface Optimization Format. Everything set to High Performance - right?
It's really the drivers...

295x2 @ 1113/1650 -- [email protected]:

run on the surface of the Sun


----------



## Jpmboy

jpmboy --- [email protected] --- [email protected]/1650--- 73.9 ---- 1862 (1440P)

all day clocks...


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yawa*
> 
> Well I figure since I'm a benching machine tonight, I'll just throw this one up there.
> 
> I know 290X's struggle with Heaven/Valley benches, I just didn't know it was this badly. Yeesh.
> 
> Yawa - i7 4790k @ 4.5GHz - AMD 290X - 1213 mhz/ 1384 mhz - FPS = 53.6 - Score =1351


i get 60 with my 290 at only 1175 but the memory is at 1500.


----------



## Jpmboy

jpmboy --- [email protected] --- GTX 708Ti KP 1463/2003.5 --- 82.5 --- 2079


----------



## yawa

K very, very interesting. After beating my head against a wall, getting nowhere trying to figure out what was going on with my card, it turns out Trixx was not actually forcing a constant voltage (even though I told it to) causing massive frame drops whenever it felt like it. So yeah Afterburner.

So once I started Overclocking with Afterburner, it made a HUGE difference at much lower clocks.

So yeah, since I got this take care of, I figured I'd go for the 290X crown before bed. Single anyway at 1080p.









Yawa - 4790k @ 4.5Ghz - 290X 1283Mhz/1489Mhz - 66.9FPS - 1684 - 14.4 CCC



Man I should have gotten out from under Trixx a lot Sooner. I have a pretty decent card here.


----------



## gqneon

New submission - 1440p Run

gqneon --- 4770k / 4.8GHz ---- 780ti KPE 2xSLI, 1437 / 7700 ---- 92.5 ---- 2329


----------



## gqneon

New submission - 1080p Run

gqneon --- 4770k / 4.8GHz ---- 780ti KPE 2xSLI, 1437 / 7700 ---- 145.3 ---- 3660


----------



## jokkan

New submission

jokkan -- i7-3930K @ 4.8 -- Msi gaming 780ti x3 -- 1272/1882 -- 171.9/4330 -- 7/17/2014


----------



## Satchmo0016

satchmo0016--- [email protected]/4.2GHz cache ---1 x Sapphire 290 Vapor X (1120/1400) + 1 x 295x2 OC (1030/1400 [they start throttling like the last 1/3]) ---- 174.7 --- 4400



My CPU is a total dud and is unstable at any voltage at 4.8 unfortunately, but adding an OC to my memory seemed to help a little.


----------



## yawa

Eh I feel your pain buddy. I got a dud 4790k as well. Clock tops out at 4.7Ghz at 1.35. Not exactly decent.


----------



## VSG

Lol stop complaining, that's pretty good where I am coming from with my 4770k


----------



## yawa

And where are you coming from?


----------



## VSG

A 4770k that does 4.633 at 1.375v and reaches 80+ C on XTU

Mine is better than the average 4770k too!


----------



## yawa

I'm so sorry for your loss.










Just kidding, I was just hoping for at least 4.8Ghz with this thing, but as luck would have it, it just isn't meant to be.

Anyway, about to rebench Heaven and see what I can muster at this point with a higher CPU overclock than last night. My last core put me at the top of all the single 290X's in this thread, now I just want to see what this card can do, now that I'm out from under the throttling Trixx was causing me.


----------



## Satchmo0016

@yawa, yeah mine wouldn't stable out until about 1.37vcore (vid shows 1.35 though.) I think z97 is still a little immature for any decent overclocking too.


----------



## yawa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Satchmo0016*
> 
> @yawa, yeah mine wouldn't stable out until about 1.37vcore (vid shows 1.35 though.) I think z97 is still a little immature for any decent overclocking too.


Ugh that's awful. I shouldn't complain, but the only reason I'm sad is they had their PR guy touting "5.0Ghz on everything!" At Computex, when in reality most of these chips actually run hotter despite the new Tim, and 5.0Ghz has been achieved by roughly two people so far.

Good ole' PR. Still a great deal though. Got the Motherboard for practically nothing.

How's she holding up in your setup otherwise, good?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> jpmboy --- [email protected] --- GTX 708Ti KP 1463/2003.5 --- 82.5 --- 2079
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yawa*
> 
> K very, very interesting. After beating my head against a wall, getting nowhere trying to figure out what was going on with my card, it turns out Trixx was not actually forcing a constant voltage (even though I told it to) causing massive frame drops whenever it felt like it. So yeah Afterburner.
> So once I started Overclocking with Afterburner, it made a HUGE difference at much lower clocks.
> So yeah, since I got this take care of, I figured I'd go for the 290X crown before bed. Single anyway at 1080p.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yawa - 4790k @ 4.5Ghz - 290X 1283Mhz/1489Mhz - 66.9FPS - 1684 - 14.4 CCC
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man I should have gotten out from under Trixx a lot Sooner. I have a pretty decent card here.











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gqneon*
> 
> New submission - 1440p Run
> gqneon --- 4770k / 4.8GHz ---- 780ti KPE 2xSLI, 1437 / 7700 ---- 92.5 ---- 2329
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!












Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gqneon*
> 
> New submission - 1080p Run
> gqneon --- 4770k / 4.8GHz ---- 780ti KPE 2xSLI, 1437 / 7700 ---- 145.3 ---- 3660
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice Score, but too low for Top30 Chart. Need to beat 151.4.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jokkan*
> 
> New submission
> jokkan -- i7-3930K @ 4.8 -- Msi gaming 780ti x3 -- 1272/1882 -- 171.9/4330 -- 7/17/2014
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!












Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Satchmo0016*
> 
> satchmo0016--- [email protected]/4.2GHz cache ---1 x Sapphire 290 Vapor X (1120/1400) + 1 x 295x2 OC (1030/1400 [they start throttling like the last 1/3]) ---- 174.7 --- 4400
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My CPU is a total dud and is unstable at any voltage at 4.8 unfortunately, but adding an OC to my memory seemed to help a little.


----------



## Etownguy

FX 8350
2x GTX 780 FTW
16gb ram


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Etownguy*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FX 8350
> 2x GTX 780 FTW
> 16gb ram



See post#1 for entry requirements.


----------



## gqneon

New submission - 1080p Single Card Run

gqneon --- 4770k / 4.8GHz ---- 780ti KPE (SLI Disabled), 1515 / 7700 ---- 78.5 ---- 1977


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gqneon*
> 
> New submission - 1080p Single Card Run
> gqneon --- 4770k / 4.8GHz ---- 780ti KPE (SLI Disabled), 1515 / 7700 ---- 78.5 ---- 1977
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## alancsalt

alancsalt --- 3970X / 5GHz ---- 3 x 780ti KPE , 1340 / 7000 ---- 194.7 ---- *4904*


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> alancsalt --- 3970X / 5GHz ---- 3 x 780ti KPE , 1340 / 7000 ---- 194.7 ---- *4904*











Nice !!


----------



## ChrZZ

Intel i5 2500K @ 3.3GHz, 2x GTX 680 SLI, 2560x1600 res, 4x AA @ 43,6FPS (res @ 1920x1080 with 8x AA gives me 66FPS)


----------



## Riktar54

Riktar54 --- [email protected] 3Ghz on a modded G41C-GS LGA775 ---- R9 270, 1100Mhz / 1280 / 1500Mhz ---- 28.4 ---- 716



I will be VERY interested to see how I stack up against other R9 270 cards with FX 6300, G3258, i5, i3, etc. CPU's


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChrZZ*
> 
> Intel i5 2500K @ 3.3GHz, 2x GTX 680 SLI, 2560x1600 res, 4x AA @ 43,6FPS (res @ 1920x1080 with 8x AA gives me 66FPS)


Nice score, but does not qualify as an entry - no 1600P category. Try1440P
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Riktar54*
> 
> Riktar54 --- [email protected] 3Ghz on a modded G41C-GS LGA775 ---- R9 270, 1100Mhz / 1280 / 1500Mhz ---- 28.4 ---- 716
> 
> I will be VERY interested to see how I stack up against other R9 270 cards with FX 6300, G3258, i5, i3, etc. CPU's











! Right now, yours is the top R270 !


----------



## Riktar54

Umm,,,, I think that I am the only one,,,,,,









Ah heck, someone has to bring up the rear.


----------



## Jpmboy

jpmboy --- [email protected] -- GTX780Ti KPE -- 51.4 -- 1294 1440P


----------



## 05_ACR_SRT4

05_ACR_SRT4 --- i7 3770k / 4.7GHz --- 2 x Ati Radeon HD 7990, 1150 / 1700 --- 145.7 --- *3669*


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *05_ACR_SRT4*
> 
> 05_ACR_SRT4 --- i7 3770k / 4.7GHz --- 2 x Ati Radeon HD 7990, 1150 / 1700 --- 145.7 --- *3669*


See pg 1 - need >154.6 fps for top 30. Try 1440P or 4K.









I may have to re-do the op and open up a 2-card 1080P category... but it seems that today's cards can stretch their legs at high rez.









you're in the 4 gpu class....


----------



## 05_ACR_SRT4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> See pg 1 - need >154.6 fps for top 30. Try 1440P or 4K.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I may have to re-do the op and open up a 2-card 1080P category... but it seems that today's cards can stretch their legs at high rez.


Question, even though my monitor can only do 1080p i can still bench at those higher resolutions right?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *05_ACR_SRT4*
> 
> Question, even though my monitor can only do 1080p i can still bench at those higher resolutions right?


whoa - I'm not sure... do you know "downsampling"?


----------



## glnn_23

glnn_23 - 3930k @ 5.128Ghz - 2 X EVGA 780Ti Classified kpe 1463 / 7000 - 151.1 - *3806*


----------



## Jpmboy

jpmboy -- [email protected] -- 2 GTX 780Ti KPE SLI -- 154.0 --- 3879


----------



## kpforce1

This is my first submission to this thread in a looooong time! Looks like my Titan will be amongst the 780's and 780 Ti's lol

kpforce1 --- Intel Xeon x5650 / 4.5 Ghz ---- GTX Titan, 1375 Mhz / 7212 Mhz ---- 75.2 FPS ---- 1895


----------



## Cysquatch

my first submission, I'd say its not too bad for the setup i have









cysquatch --- 8320 / 4.2 ghz---- Sapphire R9-290, 1180/1350----58 FPS ----1461


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glnn_23*
> 
> glnn_23 - 3930k @ 5.128Ghz - 2 X EVGA 780Ti Classified kpe 1463 / 7000 - 151.1 - *3806*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> jpmboy -- [email protected] -- 2 GTX 780Ti KPE SLI -- 154.0 --- 3879
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpforce1*
> 
> This is my first submission to this thread in a looooong time! Looks like my Titan will be amongst the 780's and 780 Ti's lol
> kpforce1 --- Intel Xeon x5650 / 4.5 Ghz ---- GTX Titan, 1375 Mhz / 7212 Mhz ---- 75.2 FPS ---- 1895
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cysquatch*
> 
> my first submission, I'd say its not too bad for the setup i have
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cysquatch --- 8320 / 4.2 ghz---- Sapphire R9-290, 1180/1350----58 FPS ----1461
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


*
All :*


----------



## cstkl1

cstkl1 - [email protected] - Titan Black [email protected]/8000mhz - 3559



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> cstkl1 - [email protected] - Titan Black [email protected]/8000mhz - 3559
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## ChrZZ

2560x1600 native monitor, forced down to 2560x1440

Used as the mid monitor in a triple monitor setup.

ChrZZ --- i7 3770 ---- 2x GTX 680 SLI ---- 40.5 ---- 1020


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChrZZ*
> 
> 2560x1600 native monitor, forced down to 2560x1440
> Used as the mid monitor in a triple monitor setup.
> ChrZZ --- i7 3770 ---- 2x GTX 680 SLI ---- 40.5 ---- 1020











Those 680s still going strong!


----------



## ChrZZ

Thanks!

By the way, my CPU is the non-K version.


----------



## kpforce1

I had to squeeze a little bit more out of the Titan and x5650







Update my score please.... looks like I have the best single Titan score woot! I just cant seem to get that 78 FPS lol

kpforce1 --- Intel Xeon x5650 / 4.6 Ghz ---- GTX Titan, 1437 Mhz / 7212 Mhz ---- 77.9 FPS ---- 1961


----------



## tecuarenta

1440p run

tecuarenta--- 3770K / 4,4GHz ---- SLI 670 FTW , 1267 / 3454 ---- 45.0 ---- 1134


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChrZZ*
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> By the way, my CPU is the non-K version.


Corrected









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpforce1*
> 
> I had to squeeze a little bit more out of the Titan and x5650
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Update my score please.... looks like I have the best single Titan score woot! I just cant seem to get that 78 FPS lol
> 
> kpforce1 --- Intel Xeon x5650 / 4.6 Ghz ---- GTX Titan, 1437 Mhz / 7212 Mhz ---- 77.9 FPS ---- 1961











Top Titan


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tecuarenta*
> 
> 1440p run
> tecuarenta--- 3770K / 4,4GHz ---- SLI 670 FTW , 1267 / 3454 ---- 45.0 ---- 1134











Oops my miss
And we really need these higher rez runs
1080P is yesterday


----------



## kpforce1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Corrected
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top Titan


Woot! You have me as having a Titan Blk.... its just a nilla Titan with moar volts lol


----------



## Jpmboy

Fixed.


----------



## Synthaxx

4K run
Synthaxx--- 4930K / 4,8GHz ---- 295x2 Quadfire , 1100 / 1600 ---- 63.3 ---- 1595


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






edit: I have problems using the screenshot in heaven


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synthaxx*
> 
> 4K run
> Synthaxx--- 4930K / 4,8GHz ---- 295x2 Quadfire , 1100 / 1600 ---- 63.3 ---- 1595
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: I have problems using the screenshot in heaven











That scaling is superb! Compare to my 1x 295x2 score
Hit F12. The file is here: user\root\Heaven\screenshots
Then convert with:

tga2jpg.zip 1118k .zip file


----------



## CptnSlow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synthaxx*
> 
> 4K run
> Synthaxx--- 4930K / 4,8GHz ---- 295x2 Quadfire , 1100 / 1600 ---- 63.3 ---- 1595
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: I have problems using the screenshot in heaven


Awesome. You could hit Prt Scn and paste into MS Paint.


----------



## CptnSlow

CptnSlow --- 4670K / 3.4GHz ---- 280X, 1100MHz / 1500MHz ---- 53.6 ---- 1351


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptnSlow*
> 
> CptnSlow --- 4670K / 3.4GHz ---- 280X, 1100MHz / 1500MHz ---- 53.6 ---- 1351
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!












Use F12 then this:

tga2jpg.zip 1118k .zip file


----------



## cstkl1

cstkl1 - [email protected] - Titan [email protected]/8000mhz - 1883



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## nightfox

nightfox - [email protected] Ghz - Quadfire (2x 290x + 2x 290) @ 1080 / 1350 - 4673

1080p


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







add:

settings 1600p - nightfox - [email protected] Ghz - Quadfire (2x 290x + 2x 290) @ stock clocks - 2634 (heaven doesnt accept if I change to 1440p. It always goes back to 1600p

here is my result at 1600p


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> cstkl1 - [email protected] - Titan [email protected]/8000mhz - 1883
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nightfox*
> 
> nightfox - [email protected] Ghz - Quadfire (2x 290x + 2x 290) @ 1080 / 1350 - 4673
> 
> 1080p
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> add:
> 
> settings 1600p - nightfox - [email protected] Ghz - Quadfire (2x 290x + 2x 290) @ stock clocks - 2634 (heaven doesnt accept if I change to 1440p. It always goes back to 1600p
> 
> here is my result at 1600p
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!










1080P
1080P
No 1600P category. Did you set a custom rez in Heaven and set your monitor to 1440P?
My HP30zrw will do the same thing.


----------



## nightfox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1080P
> 1080P
> No 1600P category. Did you set a custom rez in Heaven and set your monitor to 1440P?
> My HP30zrw will do the same thing. [/CENTER]


I just checked now. I cant set. My monitor (crossover 30x-p), cannot set either in windows or in CCC. its ok. I set in heaven. For some reason it accept but after benchmarking, I saw result it was 1600p lol. Its ok then


----------



## CptnSlow

Here with another benchmark..

CptnSlow --- 4670K / 3.4GHz ---- 280X Crossfire,---- 1100MHz / 1500MHz ---- 100.9 ---- 2541


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## 2advanced

Single-Card

2advanced --- 4770K / 4.6Ghz ---- AMD R9-290X, 1290MHz / 1700MHz ---- 68.8 FPS ---- 1733


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptnSlow*
> 
> Here with another benchmark..
> 
> CptnSlow --- 4670K / 3.4GHz ---- 280X Crossfire,---- 1100MHz / 1500MHz ---- 100.9 ---- 2541
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Rejected
*Please read the instructions on pg 1 of this thread for a proper entry post.
You MUST show the rock walkway in the first scene. The SS you posted looks like you set tessellation off*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2advanced*
> 
> Single-Card
> 
> 2advanced --- 4770K / 4.6Ghz ---- AMD R9-290X, 1290MHz / 1700MHz ---- 68.8 FPS ---- 1733


----------



## CptnSlow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Rejected
> *Please read the instructions on pg 1 of this thread for a proper entry post.
> You MUST show the rock walkway in the first scene. The SS you posted looks like you set tessellation off*


If you look at the pic it says Tessellation - Extreme. I will redo it if needed.


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptnSlow*
> 
> If you look at the pic it says Tessellation - Extreme. I will redo it if needed.


Lol. The overide done in CC. Amd still performs badly for tesselation.


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> Lol. The overide done in CC. Amd still performs badly for tesselation.





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## dkaardal

My first go at this, just starting to tinker with the cards.

Member Name --- Processor / Speed ---- GPU Name, Core / Shaders / Memory ---- FPS ---- Score

Dkaardal --- [email protected] ---R9 290X Trifire, 1033MHz / 1281MHz ----94.3 ---- 2375

2650x1440


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptnSlow*
> 
> If you look at the pic it says Tessellation - Extreme. I will redo it if needed.


Sorry bro, that's why the rock walkway screenshot is required, the benchmark does not report the driver tweak. But even without that, tess is clearly switched off in CCC in your screen shot.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dkaardal*
> 
> My first go at this, just starting to tinker with the cards.
> Member Name --- Processor / Speed ---- GPU Name, Core / Shaders / Memory ---- FPS ---- Score
> Dkaardal --- [email protected] ---R9 290X Trifire, 1033MHz / 1281MHz ----94.3 ---- 2375
> 2650x1440
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


















Great to see folks bench at "contemporary" resolutions!


----------



## dkaardal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great to see folks bench at "contemporary" resolutions! [/CENTER]


Actually, my normal resolution in games is 7680x1440... maybe I should submit those results?










I did fiddle with the cards a little after I ran that benchmark and got another 100+ points... I think I'll set up a new OS partition at some point this week and re-run the benchmark on a clean system. My Windows 7 install is pretty bloated these days.

Thanks for keeping these records by the way. It's useful to see where everyone else is when you're installing new hardware.

dak.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dkaardal*
> 
> Actually, my normal resolution in games is 7680x1440... maybe I should submit those results?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did fiddle with the cards a little after I ran that benchmark and got another 100+ points... I think I'll set up a new OS partition at some point this week and re-run the benchmark on a clean system. My Windows 7 install is pretty bloated these days.
> 
> Thanks for keeping these records by the way. It's useful to see where everyone else is when you're installing new hardware.
> 
> dak.


ur welcome
I avoided putting surround resolutions in... but 4K is there!


----------



## whyscotty

WHYSCOTTY - [email protected] - [email protected]/2078(max boost 1518) - 75.1 - 1893

https://imageshack.com/i/hjaQD5glj


----------



## marc0053

Giving the gtx 780 classified a final run for it's money.
marc_0053 i7 3970x @ 4.7 GHz - GTX 780 Classified @ 1515MHz / 3649 MHz - score = 1903 - FPS = 75.5


----------



## AdamK47

Using my boring (yet stable) 24/7 everyday overclocks:

AdamK47 --- 5960X @ 4.0GHz --- 4 x GTX 980 ~1360/7400 --- 211.8 FPS --- 5335



Intel Core i7 5960X @ 4.0GHz
Gigabyte X99 Gaming G1 @ 32 x 125MHz
32GB Corsair Vengeance LPX DDR4 @ 2666
Four Nvidia GTX 980s in 4-Way SLI
256GB 850 Pro SSD
Four 1TB Samsung 840 EVO SSDs in 4TB RAID-0
4TB Deskstar 7K4000 HDD
Pioneer BDR-206 BD-RW
Corsair 750D case
Thermaltake Water 3.0 Ultimate 360mm cooler
LEPA G1600 power supply


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whyscotty*
> 
> WHYSCOTTY - [email protected] - [email protected]/2078(max boost 1518) - 75.1 - 1893
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/hjaQD5glj











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> Giving the gtx 780 classified a final run for it's money.
> marc_0053 i7 3970x @ 4.7 GHz - GTX 780 Classified @ 1515MHz / 3649 MHz - score = 1903 - FPS = 75.5
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!












Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AdamK47*
> 
> Using my boring (yet stable) 24/7 everyday overclocks:
> AdamK47 --- 5960X @ 4.0GHz --- 4 x GTX 980 ~1360/7400 --- 211.8 FPS --- 5335
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Intel Core i7 5960X @ 4.0GHz
> Gigabyte X99 Gaming G1 @ 32 x 125MHz
> 32GB Corsair Vengeance LPX DDR4 @ 2666
> Four Nvidia GTX 980s in 4-Way SLI
> 256GB 850 Pro SSD
> Four 1TB Samsung 840 EVO SSDs in 4TB RAID-0
> 4TB Deskstar 7K4000 HDD
> Pioneer BDR-206 BD-RW
> Corsair 750D case
> Thermaltake Water 3.0 Ultimate 360mm cooler
> LEPA G1600 power supply


----------



## DStealth

DStealth--- 3960X @ 4.8GHz --- 2 x GTX 980 ~1515/8100 --- 150.5 FPS --- 3792


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DStealth*
> 
> DStealth--- 3960X @ 4.8GHz --- 2 x GTX 980 ~1515/8100 --- 150.5 FPS --- 3792












1440P ?? or 4K??


----------



## swisskala

Swisskala ---4770K @ 4.5Ghz --- 2x R9 290X TRI-X OC ~1210/1610 --- 123.1 FPS --- 3101

Other information:

CPU is delid, means the thermal paste between die and IHS was replaced with Cool Laboratory Liquid Pro, cooled with a beQuiet Dark Rock Pro 3 (Idle 35 degree, Prime95 after 30min max 80 degree)

GPU's are with Stock cooler (TRI-X cooler), and thermal paste is also Cool Laboratory Liquid Pro. That means on AIR.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *swisskala*
> 
> 
> 
> Swisskala ---4770K @ 4.5Ghz --- 2x R9 290X TRI-X OC ~1210/1610 --- 123.1 FPS --- 3101
> 
> Other information:
> 
> CPU is delid, means the thermal paste between die and IHS was replaced with Cool Laboratory Liquid Pro, cooled with a beQuiet Dark Rock Pro 3 (Idle 35 degree, Prime95 after 30min max 80 degree)
> 
> GPU's are with Stock cooler (TRI-X cooler), and thermal paste is also Cool Laboratory Liquid Pro. That means on AIR.


----------



## marc0053

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> Giving the gtx 780 classified a final run for it's money.
> marc_0053 i7 3970x @ 4.7 GHz - GTX 780 Classified @ 1515MHz / 3649 MHz - score = 1903 - FPS = 75.5


Is it possible to change the entry for this post in the OP from 780 Ti C to 780 C ?
Thanks


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> Is it possible to change the entry for this post in the OP from 780 Ti C to 780 C ?
> Thanks


done.


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> done.


Wow I haven't ran Heaven benchmark in a long time!
I just got 841 points with my 7870xt at 1240/1560

it's really tasking now.
Does this result seem normal for my setup?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> Wow I haven't ran Heaven benchmark in a long time!
> I just got 841 points with my 7870xt at 1240/1560
> 
> it's really tasking now.
> Does this result seem normal for my setup?


check the data in the table (pg 1 of this thread)


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> check the data in the table (pg 1 of this thread)


Yeah thanks, i didn't see the single card 1080p tab.
Outscored a 7950, i guess thats something.

I'll do a screenshot later on tonight.


----------



## pbsn

pbsn --- I7 4930K / 4.5 Ghz ---- Quadfire AMD R9 290X, 1160 Mhz / 1525 Mhz ---- 211.3 ---- 5324


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pbsn*
> 
> 
> pbsn --- I7 4930K / 4.5 Ghz ---- Quadfire AMD R9 290X, 1160 Mhz / 1525 Mhz ---- 211.3 ---- 5324


----------



## Dagamus NM

Dagamus NM--- I7 3930K / 4.4 Ghz ---- SLI GTX 780 Ti, 1105 Mhz / 1850 Mhz ---- 121.7 ----3207


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dagamus NM*
> 
> 
> 
> Dagamus NM--- I7 3930K / 4.4 Ghz ---- SLI GTX 780 Ti, 1105 Mhz / 1850 Mhz ---- 121.7 ----3207


----------



## Jpmboy

jpmboy -- [email protected] --- 3 GTX780Ti KPE --- 202.5 --- 5102


----------



## AdamK47

Switched to the Rampage V Extreme. Score went up a tiny bit.

AdamK47 --- 5960X @ 4.0GHz --- 4 x GTX 980 ~1360/7500 --- 218.6 FPS --- 5507


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> jpmboy -- [email protected] --- 3 GTX780Ti KPE --- 202.5 --- 5102











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AdamK47*
> 
> Switched to the Rampage V Extreme. Score went up a tiny bit.
> AdamK47 --- 5960X @ 4.0GHz --- 4 x GTX 980 ~1360/7500 --- 218.6 FPS --- 5507











Sooo close


----------



## AdamK47

If I can get the memory training issue sorted out on the Rampage V Extreme at DDR4 3000, then I should easily get #2.


----------



## AdamK47

AdamK47 --- 5960X @ 4.0GHz --- 4 x GTX 980 ~1360/7500 --- 219.8 FPS --- 5536


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AdamK47*
> 
> AdamK47 --- 5960X @ 4.0GHz --- 4 x GTX 980 ~1360/7500 --- 219.8 FPS --- 5536


----------



## SDhydro

sdhydro --- 2600k @ 4.8 --- GTX 980 1648/4104 --- 84.1 FPS --- 2119


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDhydro*
> 
> sdhydro --- 2600k @ 4.8 --- GTX 980 1648/4104 --- 84.1 FPS --- 2119


----------



## JoeChamberlain

JoeChamberlain --- FX-8350 / 4.5Ghz --- R9 290X 1170/1475 --- 61.1 FPS --- 1539



Didn't seem to be many 290Xs on the list. So I thought I would add mine...


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoeChamberlain*
> 
> JoeChamberlain --- FX-8350 / 4.5Ghz --- R9 290X 1170/1475 --- 61.1 FPS --- 1539
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't seem to be many 290Xs on the list. So I thought I would add mine...


----------



## ebhsimon

ebhsimon --- i5 4670k / 4.4Ghz --- 2 x R9 290 1130 / 1400 --- 110.8 FPS --- 2791



I can't even compete...


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebhsimon*
> 
> ebhsimon --- i5 4670k / 4.4Ghz --- 2 x R9 290 1130 / 1400 --- 110.8 FPS --- 2791
> 
> I can't even compete...


lol - certainly not with that entry post.









Rejected
*Please read the instructions in post 1 of this thread for entry requirements.*


----------



## Xoriam

Now for a completely amazing score......

Xoriam --- I7 950 @ 4.22GHz --- AMD 7870xt ~1240/1560 --- 32.8 FPS --- 827


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> Now for a completely amazing score......
> Xoriam --- I7 950 @ 4.22GHz --- AMD 7870xt ~1240/1560 --- 32.8 FPS --- 827


----------



## ebhsimon

Alright another try. I couldn't get my clocks as high as last time but for some reason my scores are higher even when clocks are down.

ebhsimon --- i5 4670k @ 4.4Ghz --- 2x AMD R9 290 1060/1400 --- 114.8 FPS --- 2893



Missed the screenshot at the starting screen, but you can clearly see tessellation is on.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebhsimon*
> 
> Alright another try. I couldn't get my clocks as high as last time but for some reason my scores are higher even when clocks are down.
> ebhsimon --- i5 4670k @ 4.4Ghz --- 2x AMD R9 290 1060/1400 --- 114.8 FPS --- 2893
> 
> Missed the screenshot at the starting screen, but you can clearly see tessellation is on.


----------



## tCoLL

Here's mine - still fine tuning my OC but pretty happy. No voltage bumps. Dunno why my memory is so low, the EVGA website says it should be running at 7 Ghz

tCoLL --- i7 5960x / 3.7GHz ---- 2x Nvidia 970, 2000 / Stock / 2250 ---- 48.4 ---- 1218


----------



## tecuarenta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tCoLL*
> 
> Here's mine - still fine tuning my OC but pretty happy. No voltage bumps. Dunno why my memory is so low, the EVGA website says it should be running at 7 Ghz
> 
> tCoLL --- i7 5960x / 3.7GHz ---- 2x Nvidia 970, 2000 / Stock / 2250 ---- 48.4 ---- 1218


970 SLI, 1080p and only 1218 points? something is wrong here


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tecuarenta*
> 
> 970 SLI, 1080p and only 1218 points? something is wrong here


I agree with that. Here's my single 780 oc'ed to 1320/6610 on air...



I didn't even cycle the run.


----------



## tCoLL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tecuarenta*
> 
> 970 SLI, 1080p and only 1218 points? something is wrong here


Any idea what could be wrong? Where should I start?


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tCoLL*
> 
> Any idea what could be wrong? Where should I start?


Start by running it at full stock.


----------



## tecuarenta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> Start by running it at full stock.


good point, and monitor your cards while running heaven.
2000MHz....


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tCoLL*
> 
> Here's mine - still fine tuning my OC but pretty happy. No voltage bumps. Dunno why my memory is so low, the EVGA website says it should be running at 7 Ghz
> 
> tCoLL --- i7 5960x / 3.7GHz ---- 2x Nvidia 970, 2000 / Stock / 2250 ---- 48.4 ---- 1218
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I'm sure you don't want this result posted. something is very wrong...









according to gpuZ your memory is running at the correct speed (1753x4=7012)


----------



## ebhsimon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tCoLL*
> 
> Here's mine - still fine tuning my OC but pretty happy. No voltage bumps. Dunno why my memory is so low, the EVGA website says it should be running at 7 Ghz
> 
> tCoLL --- i7 5960x / 3.7GHz ---- 2x Nvidia 970, 2000 / Stock / 2250 ---- 48.4 ---- 1218


There are so many things wrong in this picture.
1) How did you even get to 2341 Mhz on the core?
2) How did you even get 2250 Mhz on the memory?
3) Is SLI even working?
4) Even if SLI isn't working, a 970 at freaking 2341Mhz should not be scoring 1218 by itself. It would be close to or over 2000 for sure.

Something is definitely wrong here.


----------



## tCoLL

I did a run at full stock...uninstalled afterburner. Same score. These cards are under water, is there something that could be underclocking them because there is no fan detected?

edit - also yes, SLI is working according the nvidia control panel. Both cards are recognized as x16 in bios.

edit 2: ok, after I just got a run at full stock and got a 2650. But whenever I install OC software it seems to underclock my cards???


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tCoLL*
> 
> I did a run at full stock...uninstalled afterburner. Same score. These cards are under water, is there something that could be underclocking them because there is no fan detected?
> 
> edit - also yes, SLI is working according the nvidia control panel. Both cards are recognized as x16 in bios.
> 
> edit 2: ok, after I just got a run at full stock and got a 2650. But whenever I install OC software it seems to underclock my cards???


Some people were having issues with sli and the 9xx line. Something with voltage? I suggest asking in the 970's owners club.


----------



## JoeChamberlain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tCoLL*
> 
> ok, after I just got a run at full stock and got a 2650. But whenever I install OC software it seems to underclock my cards???


Does this happen when installing any OC software?


----------



## Revolution996

Revolution996 --- I7 4790k/4.5GHz ---- GTX980, 1523 / Stock / 4037 ---- 77.4 ---- 1949


----------



## RKDxpress

How do I upload a screen shot? Hitting f12 gives me a 6mb tga file. upload wants 5mb or less. HTML file is not valid ither. Getting great scores and want to share. RKD.


----------



## Barefooter

The file is here: user\root\Heaven\screenshots

You need a converter that @Jpmboy posted here
http://www.overclock.net/t/1235557/official-top-30-heaven-benchmark-4-0-scores/2380#post_22776104

Download that and you can convert the file and post here.


----------



## RKDxpress

Thanks Barefooter. New RKDxpress--I7 4770k/4.7ghz--GTX980--clock 1614/stock/mem 
1952---fps 80.4--score 2026


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revolution996*
> 
> 
> Revolution996 --- I7 4790k/4.5GHz ---- GTX980, 1523 / Stock / 4037 ---- 77.4 ---- 1949











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RKDxpress*
> 
> Thanks Barefooter. New RKDxpress--I7 4770k/4.7ghz--GTX980--clock 1614/stock/mem
> 1952---fps 80.4--score 2026











TGA converter is in post#1


----------



## tCoLL

Ok guys I'm back. My cards won't go past +225/+250. Voltage doesn't seem to help. But they're already superclocked












tCoLL --- i7 5960x/3.0GHz ---- GTX 970 SLI, 1706 / Stock /3755 ---- 114.6 ---- 2888


----------



## WebTourist

WebTourist - 780TI Classified SLI @1460/8200 i7 3960X @4.8 - 158.2 FPS - 3985 Score


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tCoLL*
> 
> Ok guys I'm back. My cards won't go past +225/+250. Voltage doesn't seem to help. But they're already superclocked
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tCoLL --- i7 5960x/3.0GHz ---- GTX 970 SLI, 1706 / Stock /3755 ---- 114.6 ---- 2888











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WebTourist*
> 
> WebTourist - 780TI Classified SLI @1460/8200 i7 3960X @4.8 - 158.2 FPS - 3985 Score











! Top 30 !


----------



## Jumbosausage

Jumbosausage i7 @ 4.0 2550 X 1440P GTX980 43.1 fps 1084 score


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jumbosausage*
> 
> Jumbosausage i7 @ 4.0 2550 X 1440P GTX980 43.1 fps 1084 score











! Nice 1440P run !


----------



## papersleeves

Papersleeves ---- i5 2500k / 4.8ghz ---- EVGA GTX 980 SC ---- Base 1376 / Boost 1477 / Memory 8004 ---- 77.0 ---- 1941


----------



## vilius572

vilius572 --- i7 3770 / 4.1ghz---- EVGA GTX 780ti KPE, Base 1480mhz / Boost 1518mhz / Memory 1900mhz ---- 78.6 ---- 1980


----------



## papersleeves

Papersleeves ---- i5 2500k / 4.8ghz ---- EVGA GTX 980 SC ---- Base 1376 / Boost 1477 / Memory 8004 ---- 79.4 ---- 2000

Did little tweaks like setting windows to basic theme.


----------



## vilius572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *papersleeves*
> 
> Papersleeves ---- i5 2500k / 4.8ghz ---- EVGA GTX 980 SC ---- Base 1376 / Boost 1477 / Memory 8004 ---- 79.4 ---- 2000
> 
> Did little tweaks like setting windows to basic theme.


I will catch you!


----------



## TickleMeRifle

TickleMeRifle --- i7 3960x/ 4.4Ghz---- x3 evga 980 SLI, 1365 core/ 1466 boost / 2048 unified shaders / 7612 memory---- FPS188.4 ---- score of 4745

Using similar settings I scored a ranking of 55 in the world in Firestrike Ultra!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *papersleeves*
> 
> Papersleeves ---- i5 2500k / 4.8ghz ---- EVGA GTX 980 SC ---- Base 1376 / Boost 1477 / Memory 8004 ---- 77.0 ---- 1941


*Please read the instructions in post 1 of this thread for entry requirements.*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vilius572*
> 
> vilius572 --- i7 3770 / 4.1ghz---- EVGA GTX 780ti KPE, Base 1480mhz / Boost 1518mhz / Memory 1900mhz ---- 78.6 ---- 1980











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *papersleeves*
> 
> Papersleeves ---- i5 2500k / 4.8ghz ---- EVGA GTX 980 SC ---- Base 1376 / Boost 1477 / Memory 8004 ---- 79.4 ---- 2000
> Did little tweaks like setting windows to basic theme.


*Please read the instructions in post 1 of this thread for entry requirements.*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TickleMeRifle*
> 
> TickleMeRifle --- i7 3960x/ 4.4Ghz---- x3 evga 980 SLI, 1365 core/ 1466 boost / 2048 unified shaders / 7612 memory---- FPS188.4 ---- score of 4745
> Using similar settings I scored a ranking of 55 in the world in Firestrike Ultra!


----------



## papersleeves

I get a black screen in paint whenever I take a screenshot in heaven. Would a camera shot work for you?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *papersleeves*
> 
> I get a black screen in paint whenever I take a screenshot in heaven. Would a camera shot work for you?


while the rock walk way is up and the score panel is showing, hit F12. Heaven will drop a tga file to the Heaven folder in your root user directory. Use the free tga to jpeg converter I posted in the OP to convert to a jpeg. That's the screen shot you need.


----------



## Kebeno

So I just tried to run this benchmarking program and my computer almost blew up. It started heating up very quickly. went from 30c to 60c in like 2 minutes.

I'm running i5 4670k
radeon HD 7970
8gb ram
500w pw
z87 mobo
windows7

I got the stock cooling for cpu and like 4 fans.


----------



## papersleeves

Thanks Jpmboy!

Papersleeves ---- i5 2500k / 4.8ghz ---- EVGA GTX 980 SC ---- Base 1376 / Boost 1477 / Memory 8004 ---- 77.0 ---- 2000


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *papersleeves*
> 
> Thanks Jpmboy!
> 
> Papersleeves ---- i5 2500k / 4.8ghz ---- EVGA GTX 980 SC ---- Base 1376 / Boost 1477 / Memory 8004 ---- 77.0 ---- 1941











But... I used the score from the screen shot, not your dataline.


----------



## Xoriam

No 970s on the list yet?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> No 970s on the list yet?


only a few 980s. Folks keep doing 1080 and forget 1440 or 4K...


----------



## SDhydro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> only a few 980s. Folks keep doing 1080 and forget 1440 or 4K...


If there were single card 1440 or 4k i would but find no use competing against multiple gpus.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDhydro*
> 
> If there were single card 1440 or 4k i would but find no use competing against multiple gpus.


lol - there's several single card entries in 1440P, and a couple at 4K. So few in either, would be very sparse if divided out. when we get more than a few runs at these higher resolutions (which is Sooo much more appropriate for today's cards) I can divide it out. Still be able to tell you have the lead in single card.


----------



## SDhydro

4K
SDHYDRO--- I7 2600/4.8GHz ---- GTX980, 1649/ 2079 ---- 27.3 ---- 688


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDhydro*
> 
> 4K
> SDHYDRO--- I7 2600/4.8GHz ---- GTX980, 1649/ 2079 ---- 27.3 ---- 688












Single card 4K Gold Medal !


----------



## SDhydro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Single card 4K Gold Medal !


LOLz. I tried to beat your single card 1440 score of 51.4fps but only managed 50s so far with the 980. Man I miss my kingpin sometimes....


----------



## Xoriam

Gz SDhydro!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDhydro*
> 
> LOLz. I tried to beat your single card 1440 score of 51.4fps but only managed 50s so far with the 980. Man I miss my kingpin sometimes....


Ha! funny you should say that... I was debating selling one or 2, but they are such strong cards, with a simply amazing power section. Debating putting them in this 4960X rig and sell the 295x2...


----------



## SDhydro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Ha! funny you should say that... I was debating selling one or 2, but they are such strong cards, with a simply amazing power section. Debating putting them in this 4960X rig and sell the 295x2...


I wish I didn't have to but to be able to upgrade and since I don't play many games anyways I had to. They are such quality cards and amazing at everything besides power savings haha. My kingpin hopefully went to a good home in new York if I remember correctly.

Lookin forward to your comparisons to the Classy 980. For the price I sure hope its better


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDhydro*
> 
> I wish I didn't have to but to be able to upgrade and since I don't play many games anyways I had to. They are such quality cards and amazing at everything besides power savings haha. My kingpin hopefully went to a good home in new York if I remember correctly.
> 
> Lookin forward to your comparisons to the Classy 980. *For the price I sure hope its better*


it better be! Yeah - my PSU is relaxing now pushing 1 980! 3 "firebreathing" kingpins stress the entire rig...

anyway - ran a quick one:

jpmbOy --- [email protected] -- GTX 980 Strix 1396/2025 -- 25.1 -- 633 4K


(stock bios/stock voltage... vrms reached 54C!)
___________________________


----------



## SDhydro

1440
SDhydro--- I7 2600/4.8GHz ---- GTX980, 1649/ 4185 ---- 50.7 ---- 1277


----------



## Joa3d43

...that cost me $$$ electricity and 8 pds of ice









*Joa3d43* -- 5960X / 4750 -- 4x 780 Ti Classies /1400 /2007 -- *FPS 253.3 -- SCORE 6382*


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...that cost me $$$ electricity and 8 pds of ice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Joa3d43* -- 5960X / 4750 -- 4x 780 Ti Classies /1400 /2007 -- *FPS 253.3 -- SCORE 6382*












Quad sli 1080P... Yawn


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quad sli 1080P... Yawn


...we must be getting old...you're repeating yourself ! ...and so do I







- 1080p is the primary setting for Heaven benches ..and no gold medal (or two, since it's also the overall #1 score here, regardless of GPU count etc) ? I'm starting a foundry









EDIT:: ...noticed that the post# in theOP table also needs updating, tx


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...we must be getting old...you're repeating yourself ! ...and so do I
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - 1080p is the primary setting for Heaven benches ..and no gold medal (or two, since it's also the overall #1 score here, regardless of GPU count etc) ? I'm starting a foundry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT:: ...noticed that the post# in theOP table also needs updating, tx


lol - I see you didn't get a gold medal in June (wasn't "issuing" these rare and collectable coins back then). Post edited, fresh Gold Medal! Sometimes we old folks repeat things 'cause the other old folk can't hear well.









Google will be updating their spreadsheet software ... never know what that means.


----------



## alancsalt

You get a tiled intro page with all your spreadsheet links? That update? Not so bad actually.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> lol - I see you didn't get a gold medal in June (wasn't "issuing" these rare and collectable coins back then). Post edited, *fresh Gold Medal! Sometimes we old folks repeat things 'cause the other old folk can't hear well.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -snip-.


...uhh, Bingo money









- Thanks Jpmboy


----------



## SDhydro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDhydro*
> 
> 1440
> SDhydro--- I7 2600/4.8GHz ---- GTX980, 1649/ 4185 ---- 50.7 ---- 1277


Can i get on that 1440p list Jpmboy


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> You get a tiled intro page with all your spreadsheet links? That update? Not so bad actually.


Yes I did. The notice came out saying the data would be ported to a workbook with new "functionality". Haven't noticed that yet.. but haven't really looked yet. I'm hoping for better sheet linking capabilities.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDhydro*
> 
> 1440
> SDhydro--- I7 2600/4.8GHz ---- GTX980, 1649/ 4185 ---- 50.7 ---- 1277













Sorry Bro.. missed ya in all the excitement


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> You get a tiled intro page with all your spreadsheet links? That update? Not so bad actually.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I did. The notice came out saying the data would be ported to a workbook with new "functionality". Haven't noticed that yet.. but haven't really looked yet. I'm hoping for better sheet linking capabilities.
Click to expand...

They scare me when they say things like that.......


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> They scare me when they say things like that.......


oh, "system-wide upgrades" are just wonderful








There is so much _real_ data in google sheets, they better get it right!


----------



## JoeChamberlain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kebeno*
> 
> So I just tried to run this benchmarking program and my computer almost blew up. It started heating up very quickly. went from 30c to 60c in like 2 minutes.
> 
> I'm running i5 4670k
> radeon HD 7970
> 8gb ram
> 500w pw
> z87 mobo
> windows7
> 
> I got the stock cooling for cpu and like 4 fans.


That sounds pretty normal. Are you talking CPU or GPU temp? My GPU goes up to about 70C-75C on Heaven and my CPU hits around 65C when stress testing with Prime 95. And they're pretty normal temps for my components under load. Google the max temps for your parts to put your mind at ease. If your temps are going over, invest in better CPU cooling and/or better airflow through your case, there may not be a need if you keep everything at stock.


----------



## neubauej

Neubauej --- 4790k / 4.8Ghz --- 3x Asus 780 TI Direct CUii 1254Mhz / 8000Mhz--- 187.2AVG. FPS --- Score 4717



I'm okay with this for now.


----------



## neubauej

double post, sorry..


----------



## Devil Inc

Here's my noobish entry:



Devil Inc --- AMD FX-8320 / 4.22GHz ---- Gigabyte GTX780 GHz Edition X2, 1065mhz/1117mhz(Boost) / 2304 / 6704mhz ---- 107.0 ---- 2694

If I haven't fulfilled the needed requirements, I apologize. Just let me know and I will correct them if possible.

Thanks


----------



## Devil Inc

Also did a 1440p and 4K run. I don't own a 1440p/4K monitor, so I enabled the DSR option in my driver settings. Can I post those?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neubauej*
> 
> Neubauej --- 4790k / 4.8Ghz --- Asus 780 TI Direct CUii 1254Mhz / 8000Mhz--- 187.2AVG. FPS --- Score 4717
> 
> I'm okay with this for now.











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devil Inc*
> 
> Here's my noobish entry:
> 
> Devil Inc --- AMD FX-8320 / 4.22GHz ---- Gigabyte GTX780 GHz Edition X2, 1065mhz/1117mhz(Boost) / 2304 / 6704mhz ---- 107.0 ---- 2694
> If I haven't fulfilled the needed requirements, I apologize. Just let me know and I will correct them if possible.
> Thanks











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devil Inc*
> 
> Also did a 1440p and 4K run. I don't own a 1440p/4K monitor, so I enabled the DSR option in my driver settings. Can I post those?


Yes - down sampling is allowed, so long as the screenshot records the target resolution (eg, 1440P, or 2160P)


----------



## neubauej

I am actually just tri-sli, but thanks!


----------



## Jump3r

Hmm is this score any good?, its my old PC been sitting in corner for a while now. Going to donate it to friend who's house burnt down if its still respectable


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jump3r*
> 
> Hmm is this score any good?, its my old PC been sitting in corner for a while now. Going to donate it to friend who's house burnt down if its still respectable


Sure is, and what you plan to do is VERY respectable!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neubauej*
> 
> I am actually just tri-sli, but thanks!


Corrected in the table.


----------



## Baasha

New X99 Tri-SLI Monster:
*
Baasha --- 5960X / 4.4Ghz ---- GTX-980 Classified Tri-SLI, 1506 / 8200 ---- 198.6 ---- 5003*


----------



## Baasha

Tri-SLI in 4K:

http://minus.com/i/bdEgtQzDB2qUa


----------



## ftln

Single Card 1080p

FTLN --- 980X / 4Ghz ---- GTX-980 EVGA ACX 2.0 SC, 1555 / 8000 ---- 76.5 ---- 1926


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> New X99 Tri-SLI Monster:
> *
> Baasha --- 5960X / 4.4Ghz ---- GTX-980 Classified Tri-SLI, 1506 / 8200 ---- 198.6 ---- 5003*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


*Please read the instructions in post 1 of this thread for entry requirements.*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> Tri-SLI in 4K:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://minus.com/i/bdEgtQzDB2qUa


*Please read the instructions in post 1 of this thread for entry requirements.*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ftln*
> 
> Single Card 1080p
> 
> FTLN --- 980X / 4Ghz ---- GTX-980 EVGA ACX 2.0 SC, 1555 / 8000 ---- 76.5 ---- 1926
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


*Please read the instructions in post 1 of this thread for entry requirements.*


C'mon guys... where's the required screenshot with the rock walk way?


----------



## neubauej

Neubauej --- 4790k / 4.9Ghz --- 3x Asus 780 TI Direct CUii 1267Mhz / 8000Mhz--- 189.5AVG. FPS --- Score 4774



Thought i would try to push a bit harder.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neubauej*
> 
> Neubauej --- 4790k / 4.9Ghz --- 3x Asus 780 TI Direct CUii 1267Mhz / 8000Mhz--- 189.5AVG. FPS --- Score 4774
> 
> 
> 
> Thought i would try to push a bit harder.











Great Score!
#14


----------



## neubauej

Thanks! I'm looking for 1.2 more FPS.
I'm shooting for the highest non LGA 2011 score on tri sli.


----------



## aberrero

aberrero --- 4690k / 4.6GHz ---- R9 290x, 1150MHz / 1420MHz ---- 19.0 ---- 479

My 4k run.



By the way is it required that the system be stable/no artifacting for these? Because I had another run at 1160MHz core clock and and got 19.2/483, but I clocked it down after seeing some artifacts later on.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aberrero*
> 
> aberrero --- 4690k / 4.6GHz ---- R9 290x, 1150MHz / 1420MHz ---- 19.0 ---- 479
> 
> My 4k run.
> 
> 
> 
> *By the way is it required that the system be stable/no artifacting for these*? Because I had another run at 1160MHz core clock and and got 19.2/483, but I clocked it down after seeing some artifacts later on.


*Please read the instructions on pg 1 of this thread for a proper entry post.*

no it's not - you just need to complete the run, which demonstrates a degree of stability itself. But it is required to read the first post and provide the necessary information for an entry to be counted.


----------



## carlhil2

Carlhil2--- 5960x @ 4.55Ghz ---980 [email protected] boost / 1998Mhz--- 26.1 FPS --- Score 656 ---4k


----------



## carlhil2

Carlhil2--- 5960x @ 4.55Ghz ---980 [email protected] boost / 2001Mhz--- 48.0 FPS --- Score 1209 ---1440P


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> Carlhil2--- 5960x @ 4.55Ghz ---980 [email protected] boost / 1998Mhz--- 26.1 FPS --- Score 656 ---4k











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> Carlhil2--- 5960x @ 4.55Ghz ---980 [email protected] boost / 2001Mhz--- 48.0 FPS --- Score 1209 ---1440P


----------



## carlhil2

Carlhil2--- 5960x @ 4.55Ghz ---2xSLI-980 [email protected] boost / 1928Mhz--- 143.7FPS --- Score 3621 ---1080P


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> Carlhil2--- 5960x @ 4.55Ghz ---2xSLI-980 [email protected] boost / 1928Mhz--- 143.7FPS --- Score 3621 ---1080P


----------



## marc0053

This is not a submission
Almost beat my LN2 score using cooled water -6C outiside.
marc_0053 - i7 5960x @ 4.8GHz - GTX 780 Ti Kingpin - 1746MHz - 7800 MHz - score = 2197 - FPS = 87.2


----------



## BitsandBytez

Single 980 @ 1080p score

1538/8000


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BitsandBytez*
> 
> Single 980 @ 1080p score
> 1538/8000
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


*Please read the instructions on pg 1 of this thread for a proper entry post.*


----------



## BeginnerBob

BeginnerBob --- Intel i7 4790k/ 4.8 MHz ---- Evga SC GTX 980 @ 1573.3/8223.2 ---- 81.0 ---- 2040


----------



## BeginnerBob

BeginnerBob --- Intel i7 4790k/ 4.8 MHz ---- GeForce GTX 980 @ 1586/8223.2 ---- 81.1 ---- 2043



I pushed my 980 a bit more; just a little more and it's unstable for benchmarking


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeginnerBob*
> 
> BeginnerBob --- Intel i7 4790k/ 4.8 MHz ---- GeForce GTX 980 @ 1586/8223.2 ---- 81.1 ---- 2043
> 
> 
> 
> I pushed my 980 a bit more; just a little more and it's unstable for benchmarking











#12
! Need moar volts !


----------



## BeginnerBob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #12
> ! Need moar volts


Unfortunately that's at max voltage +87 AND I think you mean #11


----------



## Baasha

*Baasha --- 5960X @ 4.40Ghz --- 2x GTX-980 Classified (SLI) @ 1580Mhz / 2078Mhz--- 150.2 FPS --- Score 3784 ---1080P*


----------



## BeginnerBob

BeginnerBob --- Intel i7 4790k/ 4.8 MHz ---- GeForce GTX 980 @ 1573/8391 ---- 81.5 ---- 2052


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> *Baasha --- 5960X @ 4.40Ghz --- 2x GTX-980 Classified (SLI) @ 1580Mhz / 2078Mhz--- 150.2 FPS --- Score 3784 ---1080P*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeginnerBob*
> 
> BeginnerBob --- Intel i7 4790k/ 4.8 MHz ---- GeForce GTX 980 @ 1573/8391 ---- 81.5 ---- 2052


----------



## BitsandBytez

BitsandBytez --- AMD FX-8350 / 4.8GHz ---- GTX EVGA 980 SC ACX2.0 @ 1547/8020 ---- 76.3 ---- 1921


----------



## carlhil2

Carlhil2--- 5960x @ 4.55Ghz ---2xSLI-980 [email protected] boost / 2053Mhz--- 148.4FPS --- Score 3738


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BitsandBytez*
> 
> BitsandBytez --- AMD FX-8350 / 4.8GHz ---- GTX EVGA 980 SC ACX2.0 @ 1547/8020 ---- 76.3 ---- 1921











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> 
> Carlhil2--- 5960x @ 4.55Ghz ---2xSLI-980 [email protected] boost / 2053Mhz--- 148.4FPS --- Score 3738


----------



## BitsandBytez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*


Thanks, CPU has a typo though (FX-8650) should be 8350


----------



## tecuarenta

Two entries with the exact same CPU +GPU SLI combo and yet so diferent in minimum frame rate








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> *Baasha --- 5960X @ 4.40Ghz --- 2x GTX-980 Classified (SLI) @ 1580Mhz / 2078Mhz--- 150.2 FPS --- Score 3784 ---1080P*
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> 
> Carlhil2--- 5960x @ 4.55Ghz ---2xSLI-980 [email protected] boost / 2053Mhz--- 148.4FPS --- Score 3738
Click to expand...


----------



## BitsandBytez

^^ Different clock speeds on both CPU/GPU


----------



## alancsalt

Only takes one stutter...


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Only takes one stutter...


^^ this


----------



## SDhydro

update 2560x1440
sdhydro--- 2600k @ 4.8Ghz ---gtx980 strix @1656/2197--- 51.6FPS --- Score 1300


1080p
sdhydro--- 2600k @ 4.8Ghz ---gtx980 strix @1679/2197--- 87.4FPS --- Score 2201


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDhydro*
> 
> update 2560x1440
> sdhydro--- 2600k @ 4.8Ghz ---gtx980 strix @1656/2197--- 51.6FPS --- Score 1300
> 
> 
> 1080p
> sdhydro--- 2600k @ 4.8Ghz ---gtx980 strix @1679/2197--- 87.4FPS --- Score 2201



x2


----------



## Xoriam

@jpmboy

Just ordered 2 GTX 970s.

I'll be doing a new submission soon.


----------



## Baasha

Updated my score @ 1080P:

*Baasha --- 5960X @ 4.4Ghz --- 2x GTX-980 Classified @1565/2078--- 152.0FPS --- Score 3828*



http://minus.com/i/cA6uF69McFm4


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> @jpmboy
> Just ordered 2 GTX 970s.
> I'll be doing a new submission soon.










cool!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> Updated my score @ 1080P:
> *Baasha --- 5960X @ 4.4Ghz --- 2x GTX-980 Classified @1565/2078--- 152.0FPS --- Score 3828*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://minus.com/i/cA6uF69McFm4


----------



## Aluc13

Aluc13 --- i7 5820K / 3.3Ghz --- MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4G, 1530mhz / 4000mhz --- 62.3 --- 1571 score


----------



## danbikes

Danbikes - - - i7 3770K @ 4.5GHz - - - 2x MSI GTX 780 TI @ 1421MHz / 1884 MHz - - - 143.0 FPS - - - 3601 Score - - - 1080P


----------



## Xoriam

Xoriam --- Intel Xeon X5660 @4,2ghz --- GIGABYTE GTX 970 G1 Gaming @ 1570 / 1880 --- 61.7 fps --- score 1555

I really wish I could push it further, I'm really disapointed in the memory clock TBH.
In Maxwellbiostweaker I could use some help understanding how the voltage table works, and how to get some more power out of my card. Highest TDP i've been able to reach was 85% with no limits bios.
For this run I used stock BIOS, only reached 81% max usage. It's bothering me seeing other people hitting 1600+mhz core and 2000mhz mem.
(my evga does 2000mhz mem, but doesn't even do 1500mhz core. probably just needs some bios tinkering)


----------



## Swolern

Im going after the #1 single card @ 4k JP!!







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDhydro*
> 
> 4K
> SDHYDRO--- I7 2600/4.8GHz ---- GTX980, 1649/ 2079 ---- 27.3 ---- 688


Looks like my almost 2 year old GTX Titan still got it!!









Swolern--- 4930k/4.6GHz ---- GTX Titan (vanilla), 1385/3471 ---- 28.3 ---- 713


----------



## skupples

Yet another glorious day to be an unlocked GK110 owner.


----------



## DR4G00N

DR4G00N -- i7 920/ 4.2GHz -- 3x HD 7950's, 960/1250 (Stock under-volted) -- 88.4 -- 2227



Edit: Fixed entry so it is in accordance with the rules.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aluc13*
> 
> Aluc13 --- i7 5820K / 3.3Ghz --- MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4G, 1530mhz / 4000mhz --- 62.3 --- 1571 score


I think you'll find this is the same as in the "Valley" thread. You need an F12 screenshot to get accepted?

Hmm, even more specific...
Quote:


> Please provide a screen shot that displays the score with the stone walkway displayed to confirm that Tessellation is turned on for score verification.
> Use F12 while the walk way and score panel are showing and convert the tga file with the free software below


----------



## Preim

Will OC'ing my cpu help much with any stuttering? I only built this rig the other day and left it stock for now. Spent a while getting this stable enough to run Heaven, what a mission! gpu-z reporting 1514.8MHz core and 2000.7MHz memory in logs.

Preim --- Intel i7 4790k / Stock ---- Gigabyte G1 GTX 980 ---- 77.2 ---- 1945



hope i took the ss right


----------



## Preim

Update with OC'd cpu, much smoother run and got a little more out of gpu. 1519.5MHz/2008.8MHz

Preim --- Intel i7 4790k / 4.7GHz ---- Gigabyte G1 GTX 980 ---- 78.1 ---- 1966


----------



## SDhydro

update
4K
SDHYDRO--- I7 2600/4.8GHz ---- GTX980, 1683/ 2197 ---- 28.3 ---- 714 watercooled


1920x1080
SDHYDRO--- I7 2600/4.8GHz ---- GTX980, 1703/ 2197 ---- 87.8 ---- 2212 watercooled


1440P
SDHYDRO--- I7 2600/4.8GHz ---- GTX980, 1703/ 2197 ---- 52.2 ---- 1315 watercooled


----------



## Swolern

Dang the leaderboards didn't even get updated yet and you already beat my score by a hair, lol. Nice run SDhydro. I'm coming back for the #1 4k Single card slot tonight, guaranteed!!!


----------



## SDhydro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Dang the leaderboards didn't even get updated yet and you already beat my score by a hair, lol. Nice run SDhydro. I'm coming back for the #1 4k Single card slot tonight, guaranteed!!!


Lol only 27mins before you noticed too. Was wondering if you'd see it. All my hardware is in a case now so I had to bring the computer in the garage and see what I could do since its doesn't get below 13c here often.


----------



## Swolern

Oh definitely been keeping my eye on the thread SDhydro. It was a little chilly down here also.









*4K*
Swolern--- I7 4930k/4.6GHz ---- GTX Titan, 1398/ 3669 ---- 29.4 ---- 739


----------



## SDhydro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Oh definitely been keeping my eye on the thread SDhydro. It was a little chilly down here also.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *4K*
> Swolern--- I7 4930k/4.6GHz ---- GTX Titan, 1398/ 3669 ---- 29.4 ---- 739


Nice one. I think your keeping the 4k single card spot for now. On water thats bout all i wanna push my gtx980 given the temps arent that low. Is it just the 4k the titan does good? How about 1440 and 1080p do you have anything for me there?


----------



## DR4G00N

Moderately Overclocked score.
DR4G00N -- i7 920/ 4.2GHz -- 3x HD 7950's, 1100/1350 -- 98.4 -- 2478


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDhydro*
> 
> Nice one. I think your keeping the 4k single card spot for now. On water thats bout all i wanna push my gtx980 given the temps arent that low. Is it just the 4k the titan does good? How about 1440 and 1080p do you have anything for me there?


Thanks. I tried out 1080p last night. Your 980 whooped me there so i didnt even post it. GM204 is much more powerful than GK110. But i believe the 256bit bus is limiting Maxwell in 4k resolutions, at least on this application. Hence why the Titan is coming out ahead. But ill give 1440 a try the next time i bench and see what i get.


----------



## BitsandBytez

Beat my old score by 3 points









*BitsandBytez --- AMD FX-8350 / 4.8GHz ---- GTX EVGA 980 SC ACX2.0 @ 1538/8000 ---- 76.4 ---- 1924*


----------



## Asus11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Thanks. I tried out 1080p last night. Your 980 whooped me there so i didnt even post it. *GM204 is much more powerful than GK110*. But i believe the 256bit bus is limiting Maxwell in 4k resolutions, at least on this application. Hence why the Titan is coming out ahead. But ill give 1440 a try the next time i bench and see what i get.


speak for your self







maybe you need to try GK110B










I might post some results when I can be bothered to do some testing


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aluc13*
> 
> Aluc13 --- i7 5820K / 3.3Ghz --- MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4G, 1530mhz / 4000mhz --- 62.3 --- 1571 score


*Please read the instructions on pg 1 of this thread for a proper entry post.*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *danbikes*
> 
> Danbikes - - - i7 3770K @ 4.5GHz - - - 2x MSI GTX 780 TI @ 1421MHz / 1884 MHz - - - 143.0 FPS - - - 3601 Score - - - 1080P











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> Xoriam --- Intel Xeon X5660 @4,2ghz --- GIGABYTE GTX 970 G1 Gaming @ 1570 / 1880 --- 61.7 fps --- score 1555
> 
> I really wish I could push it further, I'm really disapointed in the memory clock TBH.
> In Maxwellbiostweaker I could use some help understanding how the voltage table works, and how to get some more power out of my card. Highest TDP i've been able to reach was 85% with no limits bios.
> For this run I used stock BIOS, only reached 81% max usage. It's bothering me seeing other people hitting 1600+mhz core and 2000mhz mem.
> (my evga does 2000mhz mem, but doesn't even do 1500mhz core. probably just needs some bios tinkering)











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Im going after the #1 single card @ 4k JP!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like my almost 2 year old GTX Titan still got it!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Swolern--- 4930k/4.6GHz ---- GTX Titan (vanilla), 1385/3471 ---- 28.3 ---- 713











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DR4G00N*
> 
> DR4G00N -- i7 920/ 4.2GHz -- 3x HD 7950's, 960/1250 (Stock under-volted) -- 88.4 -- 2227
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Fixed entry so it is in accordance with the rules.











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Preim*
> 
> Update with OC'd cpu, much smoother run and got a little more out of gpu. 1519.5MHz/2008.8MHz
> 
> Preim --- Intel i7 4790k / 4.7GHz ---- Gigabyte G1 GTX 980 ---- 78.1 ---- 1966











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDhydro*
> 
> update
> 4K
> SDHYDRO--- I7 2600/4.8GHz ---- GTX980, 1683/ 2197 ---- 28.3 ---- 714 watercooled
> 
> 
> 1920x1080
> SDHYDRO--- I7 2600/4.8GHz ---- GTX980, 1703/ 2197 ---- 87.8 ---- 2212 watercooled
> 
> 
> 1440P
> SDHYDRO--- I7 2600/4.8GHz ---- GTX980, 1703/ 2197 ---- 52.2 ---- 1315 watercooled










x3
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Oh definitely been keeping my eye on the thread SDhydro. It was a little chilly down here also.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *4K*
> Swolern--- I7 4930k/4.6GHz ---- GTX Titan, 1398/ 3669 ---- 29.4 ---- 739











Dang - I missed all this fun!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DR4G00N*
> 
> Moderately Overclocked score.
> DR4G00N -- i7 920/ 4.2GHz -- 3x HD 7950's, 1100/1350 -- 98.4 -- 2478











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BitsandBytez*
> 
> Beat my old score by 3 points
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *BitsandBytez --- AMD FX-8350 / 4.8GHz ---- GTX EVGA 980 SC ACX2.0 @ 1538/8000 ---- 76.4 ---- 1924*










]
0.1 pt ? previous was 76.3


----------



## BitsandBytez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> 0.1 pt ? previous was 76.3[/CENTER]


0.1 fps, but 3 points lol


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Thanks. I tried out 1080p last night. Your 980 whooped me there so i didnt even post it. GM204 is much more powerful than GK110. But i believe the *256bit bus is limiting Maxwell in 4k resolutions*, at least on this application. Hence why the Titan is coming out ahead. But ill give 1440 a try the next time i bench and see what i get.


Absolutely, and I saturate the ram on my 980s regularly. Nothing like 6GB of vram!!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BitsandBytez*
> 
> 0.1 fps, but 3 points lol


ah - still doing a bit of de-tox over here.


----------



## BitsandBytez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> ah - still doing a bit of de-tox over here.


Ouch! I did mine yesterday, it sucked lol


----------



## Preim

I wish a did that on a 970, bit of data entry error


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Preim*
> 
> I wish a did that on a 970, bit of data entry error


fixed.


----------



## Barefooter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDhydro*
> 
> update
> 4K
> SDHYDRO--- I7 2600/4.8GHz ---- GTX980, 1683/ 2197 ---- 28.3 ---- 714 watercooled
> 
> 
> 1920x1080
> SDHYDRO--- I7 2600/4.8GHz ---- GTX980, 1703/ 2197 ---- 87.8 ---- 2212 watercooled
> 
> 
> 1440P
> SDHYDRO--- I7 2600/4.8GHz ---- GTX980, 1703/ 2197 ---- 52.2 ---- 1315 watercooled


I've followed this thread for quite awhile now. It's cool seeing all the scores and frame rates of the newest cards!

This post is awesome! The comparison of the same card/clock speed at three different resolutions is very informative.


----------



## jasonsansone

jasonsansone --- 4790K @ 4.5 ---- GTX 980 Classified @ 1620 / 8700 ---- 85.3 ---- 2148


----------



## Orthello

Orthello --- 4820k @ 5.0 --- GTX 780 TIC SLI @ 1495/3892 --- 95.5 --- 2407 chilled liquid 24/7 system


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jasonsansone*
> 
> jasonsansone --- 4790K @ 4.5 ---- GTX 980 Classified @ 1620 / 8700 ---- 85.3 ---- 2148











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Orthello*
> 
> Orthello --- 4820k @ 5.0 --- GTX 780 TIC SLI @ 1495/3892 --- 95.5 --- 2407 chilled liquid 24/7 system


----------



## CryptiK

1440P submission

CryptiK --- 4960X / 4500MHz ---- 3 x Titan ---- 105.3 ---- 2653


----------



## hyp36rmax

*1080P*

hyp36rmax --- 2500k / 4500 mhz --- Crossfire R9 290X 8GB --- FPS: 110.1 ---- Score: 2774



*2160P 4K*

hyp36rmax --- 2500k / 4500 mhz --- Crossfire R9 290X 8GB --- FPS: 34.7 ---- Score: 873



*Proof Positive*


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CryptiK*
> 
> 1440P submission
> 
> CryptiK --- 4960X / 4500MHz ---- 3 x Titan ---- 105.3 ---- 2653











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp36rmax*
> 
> *1080P*
> 
> hyp36rmax --- 2500k / 4500 mhz --- Crossfire R9 290X 8GB --- FPS: 110.1 ---- Score: 2774
> 
> 
> 
> *2160P 4K*
> 
> hyp36rmax --- 2500k / 4500 mhz --- Crossfire R9 290X 8GB --- FPS: 34.7 ---- Score: 873
> 
> 
> 
> *Proof Positive*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!










X2

Great to see the higher resolution entries!!


----------



## Jpmboy

jpmboy -- [email protected] -- 3 GTX 980 Strix --- 80.6 --- 2029 @ 4K


was holding at ~79 fps... finally broke 80!









________________________________________________________________________


----------



## Orthello

Sick score Jpmboy , for interests sake could you let me know what clocks your 780 tics were at for the 4k 73.7 fps benchmark vs the clocks for the 980s in the 80.6 benchmark. I would have thought at 4k the 980s would have struggled to match your 780 TIC score ?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Orthello*
> 
> Sick score Jpmboy , for interests sake could you let me know what clocks your 780 tics were at for the 4k 73.7 fps benchmark vs the clocks for the 980s in the 80.6 benchmark. I would have thought at 4k the 980s would have struggled to match your 780 TIC score ?


Heaven 4K really responds well to memory speed.
eh, I'd be guessing at the core clocks on the 780s (kingpins).... but probably around 1450. memory was 7182. the 980s are at 1629/8534 with a lower memory bus bandwidth... IDK, may be related to the 3GB vs 4GB? 4960X vs 5960X?
... and a few driver versions


----------



## Jpmboy

jpmboy --- [email protected] -- 3 GTX 980 Strix 1578/8514 --- 128.8 -- 3244 1440P


eh - should do better.


----------



## marc0053

1080p
marc_0053 5960x @ 4.9GHz gtx 980 Strix @ 1786MHz / 8812 - FPS = 92.6 Score = 2333



1440p
marc_0053 5960x @ 4.9GHz gtx 980 Strix @ 1786MHz / 8812 - FPS =54.7 Score =1379


----------



## SDhydro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> 1080p
> marc_0053 5960x @ 4.9GHz gtx 980 Strix @ 1786MHz / 8812 - FPS = 92.6 Score = 2333
> 
> 
> 
> 1440p
> marc_0053 5960x @ 4.9GHz gtx 980 Strix @ 1786MHz / 8812 - FPS =54.7 Score =1379


NEW SINGLE CARD 1ST PLACE!!!









Huge scores on water. I know this bench isn't as popular as some others but I held that 1st place since 3-3-14, just checked lol. Always pushing the limits good stuff as always


----------



## marc0053

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDhydro*
> 
> NEW SINGLE CARD 1ST PLACE!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Huge scores on water. I know this bench isn't as popular as some others but I held that 1st place since 3-3-14, just checked lol. Always pushing the limits good stuff as always


Thanks SDhydro,
I know I won't keep this 1st place for long though. The GTX 980 does real well in this bench.


----------



## CryptiK

First places are so hard to catch. Well done huge effort. I won't be catching jpmboi with my current hardware unless I take it to the snowfields and rent a chalet haha


----------



## Orthello

marc_0053 congrats on the top spot !

I noticed in GPUz it shows 0c. So it seems you're running some chilled liquid ?

What were the temps on the GPU if you don't mind me asking as i was considering these cards for my chiller.


----------



## marc0053

-20c ambient temps around pc and radiator. Gpu was reading -15c before applying voltage of 1.4V ish then it incresed to -10c ish


----------



## Swolern

Baller!!!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> jpmboy --- [email protected] -- 3 GTX 980 Strix 1578/8514 --- 128.8 -- 3244 1440P
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eh - should do better.











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> 1080p
> marc_0053 5960x @ 4.9GHz gtx 980 Strix @ 1786MHz / 8812 - FPS = 92.6 Score = 2333
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1440p
> marc_0053 5960x @ 4.9GHz gtx 980 Strix @ 1786MHz / 8812 - FPS =54.7 Score =1379
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!























X2 !!


----------



## Orthello

Ah so close ...

Orthello --- [email protected] -- 3 GTX 980 Strix 1740/7750 --- 128.0 -- 3224 1440P , if only the ram had overclocked better lol.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Orthello*
> 
> Ah so close ...
> 
> Orthello --- [email protected] -- 3 GTX 980 Strix 1740/7750 --- 128.0 -- 3224 1440P , if only the ram had overclocked better lol.












You gotta be able to find another 0.9 FPS in there


----------



## Orthello

Yeah i know lol. Need a vmem mod lol or maybe HT will do it as HT was off.


----------



## Xoriam

Please contribute to my thread, I'm having some serious issues with SLI

http://www.overclock.net/t/1536867/sli-serious-issues-need-help


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> Please contribute to my thread, I'm having some serious issues with SLI
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1536867/sli-serious-issues-need-help


did you sort this out yet? valley is borked - i get ~ 50-70% gpu usage across 3 980s.









yes you did !


----------



## TONSCHUH

TONSCHUH --- 3770k @4700MHz ---- 2x Gigabyte GTX780-Ti-GHz-Edition-3GB @1431MHz | 7328MHz ---- 137.8 ---- 3470


----------



## Orthello

Orthello --- [email protected] -- 3 GTX 980 Strix 1720/7900 --- 131.2 -- 3305 1440P


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TONSCHUH*
> 
> TONSCHUH --- 3770k @4700MHz ---- 2x Gigabyte GTX780-Ti-GHz-Edition-3GB @1431MHz | 7328MHz ---- 137.8 ---- 3470
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Orthello*
> 
> Orthello --- [email protected] -- 3 GTX 980 Strix 1720/7900 --- 131.2 -- 3305 1440P












*!! New First Place !!*

what voltage you pushing thru those Strix?


----------



## Orthello

Hey Jpmboy .. too much lol as those Shammy bioses love voltage so it was 1.45 actual measured through GPU tweak voltage monitor.

Using Chilled liquid though -26c. GPU temps were maxed at -1 to 8c thanks to a bad mount on GPU3 and low as flow rate (below 120 l/hr)

Going to remount GPU3 and change my pumping config as i'm that scared i'll blow an oring if i up the pumps a bit more how it is now , eg its all in serial at present with 5 PMP 500s @ 6.5v -> Chillbox Radiator -> GPU1 -> GPU 2-> GPU3 -> CPU -> chiller. I had problems with pressure with SLI at 12v pumps prior (thanks to EKWBs vrm gaskets) so i'm just watching it now.

Once pumps are sorted and the bad mount on GPU3 i'll have another shot at it !


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Orthello*
> 
> Hey Jpmboy .. too much lol as those Shammy bioses love voltage so it was 1.45 actual measured through GPU tweak voltage monitor.
> 
> Using Chilled liquid though -26c. GPU temps were maxed at -1 to 8c thanks to a bad mount on GPU3 and low as flow rate (below 120 l/hr)
> 
> Going to remount GPU3 and change my pumping config as i'm that scared i'll blow an oring if i up the pumps a bit more how it is now , eg its all in serial at present with 5 PMP 500s @ 6.5v -> Chillbox Radiator -> GPU1 -> GPU 2-> GPU3 -> CPU -> chiller. I had problems with pressure with SLI at 12v pumps prior (thanks to EKWBs vrm gaskets) so i'm just watching it now.
> 
> Once pumps are sorted and the bad mount on GPU3 i'll have another shot at it !










what coolant liquid? I get high viscosity even at 5C...


----------



## Orthello

Its about 60% methanol , 20% Glycol and 20% water. I run the glycol mainly for anti corrosion.

I think i'll put this loop into a semi parallel design to lower the pressure so i can run the pumps harder. I'll test GPUs on one side and Radiator / Cpu on the other side of a y split. I reckon due to flow i'm loosing 4-5c now. My flow is so low at present the Aquacomputer sensor measures 0 lph flow lol.

My goal which i'm close too now is all three GPUs subzero under load over 1700mhz.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Orthello*
> 
> Its about 60% methanol , 20% Glycol and 20% water. I run the glycol mainly for anti corrosion.
> 
> I think i'll put this loop into a semi parallel design to lower the pressure so i can run the pumps harder. I'll test GPUs on one side and Radiator / Cpu on the other side of a y split. I reckon due to flow i'm loosing 4-5c now. My flow is so low at present the Aquacomputer sensor measures 0 lph flow lol.
> 
> My goal which i'm close too now is all three GPUs subzero under load over 1700mhz.


amazing... nice goal! Some of the seals and o-rings are problematic with high methanol, have to changed out to viton rings?


----------



## Orthello

Well yeah the mix has not dissolved the orings after a years running but high pressure through some of the EKWB blocks near the vrms has produced some slow leaks.

I have not looked into viton rings .. i have JB welded some seals together though (steel expoxy).

I'm looking at running 100% methanol soon to go below -50c , so i will have to look at it seriously then or just remove all orings all together and steel expoxy the seals.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Orthello*
> 
> Well yeah the mix has not dissolved the orings after a years running but high pressure through some of the EKWB blocks near the vrms has produced some slow leaks.
> 
> I have not looked into viton rings .. i have JB welded some seals together though (steel expoxy).
> 
> I'm looking at running 100% methanol soon to go below -50c , so i will have to look at it seriously then or just remove all orings all together and steel expoxy the seals.


check with marc0053 - lol, he's been running an alcohol "funny-rig" too.


----------



## Xoriam

Bleh I'll be back soon with a better OC on GPU and CPU

1080
Xoriam -- I5 3570k 4.2ghz --- Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 Gaming SLI --- 1519/1853 --- 115.3 --- 2905



4k
Xoriam -- I5 3570k 4.2ghz --- Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 Gaming SLI --- 1519/1853 --- 34.2 --- 862


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> Bleh I'll be back soon with a *better OC on GPU and CPU*
> 
> 1080
> Xoriam -- I5 3570k 4.2ghz --- Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 Gaming SLI --- 1519/1853 --- 115.3 --- 2905
> 
> 
> 
> 4k
> Xoriam -- I5 3570k 4.2ghz --- Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 Gaming SLI --- 1519/1853 --- 34.2 --- 862










x2

was waiting on ya...


----------



## nVIDIASLiRig

Here is my score

Intel 5960x @ 4600Mhz (46x100)
3x GTX 780 Ti SLi Reference Cards
Driver Version: 347.25


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nVIDIASLiRig*
> 
> Here is my score
> 
> Intel 5960x @ 4600Mhz (46x100)
> 3x GTX 780 Ti SLi Reference Cards
> Driver Version: 347.25


Rejected
*Please read the instructions on pg 1 of this thread for a proper entry post.
HIt F12 when the rock walkway is up after the run, use the converter I posted to go from tga to jpeg.*


----------



## nVIDIASLiRig

Nvidiaslirig --- i7 5960x / 4.7GHz ---- 3x GeForce GTX 780 Ti 3 way sli 875 / Stock / 1086 ---- 166.3 ---- 4189


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nVIDIASLiRig*
> 
> Nvidiaslirig --- i7 5960x / 4.7GHz ---- 3x GeForce GTX 780 Ti 3 way sli 875 / Stock / 1086 ---- 166.3 ---- 4189











*!! Top 30 !!*


----------



## Doostur

I'd love to post my results, but its not detecting my crossfire 7970 setup. Only detects one card. All my other programs detects it with no problem. 3D Marks 11 detects the second card with no issues. Any ideas?

My results are like they were before and say "x1" instead of "x2".


----------



## DR4G00N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doostur*
> 
> I'd love to post my results, but its not detecting my crossfire 7970 setup. Only detects one card. All my other programs detects it with no problem. 3D Marks 11 detects the second card with no issues. Any ideas?
> 
> My results are like they were before and say "x1" instead of "x2".


Is ULPS disabled?


----------



## Doostur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DR4G00N*
> 
> Is ULPS disabled?


Yes it is.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doostur*
> 
> I'd love to post my results, but its not detecting my crossfire 7970 setup. Only detects one card. All my other programs detects it with no problem. 3D Marks 11 detects the second card with no issues. Any ideas?
> 
> My results are like they were before and say "x1" instead of "x2".


did you add the second card on the already installed driver?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doostur*
> 
> Yes it is.


enable the on screen CFX verification and
run it in full screen mode.

@Doostur

like this:


----------



## Doostur

Update on my problem:

- I removed both cards and reseated,
- Reseated my crossfire ribbon.
- Removed drivers using display driver uninstaller.
- Reinstalled drivers.

The problem is now fixed. I believe I had a glitched driver install. Thanks for the help!


----------



## dizzin9




----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dizzin9*


Rejected
*Please read the instructions on pg 1 of this thread for a proper entry post.*


----------



## Orthello

4k
Orthello -- 4820k @ 5.1 --- Asus Strix 980 Tri SLI --- 1550/8500 --- 68.8 --- 1732 , i need more than 4 cores







.



1440p
Orthello -- 4820k @ 5.1 --- Asus Strix 980 Tri SLI --- 1550/8500 --- 131.3 --- 3307 , stock bios at 1550/8500 beating my last best on ln2 bios at 1720/7900 (131.2), not sure whats up there but 0.1 fps is 0.1 fps


----------



## Orthello

1080p
Orthello -- 4820k @ 5.1 --- Asus Strix 980 Tri SLI --- 1550/8500 ---199 --- 5012


----------



## tcclaviger

1080p
Claviger -- 3960X @ 4.9 --- Asus Matrix 980 + Asus Strix 980 SLI --- 1550/8400 ---153.3 --- 3862



Sadly, a few FPS short ofthe overall top 30, puts me at the top of the 980 2 card heap though Not going to get much higher unless I get some better ambient temps (28-30 lately).


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Orthello*
> 
> 4k
> Orthello -- 4820k @ 5.1 --- Asus Strix 980 Tri SLI --- 1550/8500 --- 68.8 --- 1732 , i need more than 4 cores
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 1440p
> Orthello -- 4820k @ 5.1 --- Asus Strix 980 Tri SLI --- 1550/8500 --- 131.3 --- 3307 , stock bios at 1550/8500 beating my last best on ln2 bios at 1720/7900 (131.2), not sure whats up there but 0.1 fps is 0.1 fps










x2!
Nice Scores!!
My 3 strix are taking a rest while I figure out these 980 KPEs








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Orthello*
> 
> 1080p
> Orthello -- 4820k @ 5.1 --- Asus Strix 980 Tri SLI --- 1550/8500 ---199 --- 5012











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tcclaviger*
> 
> 1080p
> Claviger -- 3960X @ 4.9 --- Asus Matrix 980 + Asus Strix 980 SLI --- 1550/8400 ---153.3 --- 3862
> 
> 
> Sadly, a few FPS short ofthe overall top 30, puts me at the top of the 980 2 card heap though Not going to get much higher unless I get some better ambient temps (28-30 lately).











!Top 980 2-Sli !

S&M Sli


----------



## Orthello

Hey Jpm , thanks for the update .. if i can drag you away from your KPEs lol there are some errors in the main post on both my submissions. Loving my score on one of them haha ..

With your strix what bios was best for you ?? , finding anything but stock is crippling my ram oc - which is ever so important in this bench.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Orthello*
> 
> Hey Jpm , thanks for the update .. if i can drag you away from your KPEs lol there are some errors in the main post on both my submissions. Loving my score on one of them haha ..
> 
> With your strix what bios was best for you ?? , finding anything but stock is crippling my ram oc - which is ever so important in this bench.


Lol - thanks. I think I fixed the errors.









I am running the 980_70_2d bios and using the mod.exe to adjust voltage (well, the 3 are sitting on the sidelines right now - need to decide whether to put them in the R4BE rig and sell the 295x2, or sell the strix and get another 295x2 w/ koolance block







wht do you think?) .
Best I could do on that bios was like 8400 vram on the 980_70_2d bios. Which have you tried? what I like about this bios is that it has more than one ram clock state. I did load the 980_84 bios and it performed about the same.
But - If you are getting those scores on the stock bios, you have fantastic Asus Strix!! why change?


----------



## Orthello

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Lol - thanks. I think I fixed the errors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am running the 980_70_2d bios and using the mod.exe to adjust voltage (well, the 3 are sitting on the sidelines right now - need to decide whether to put them in the R4BE rig and sell the 295x2, or sell the strix and get another 295x2 w/ koolance block
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wht do you think?) .
> Best I could do on that bios was like 8400 vram on the 980_70_2d bios. Which have you tried? what I like about this bios is that it has more than one ram clock state. I did load the 980_84 bios and it performed about the same.
> But - If you are getting those scores on the stock bios, you have fantastic Asus Strix!! why change?


Ah cheers man, well i think quadfire is a bench thing but i think you mainly bench ? Game support would be quite a bit worse than tri sli i would think.. back to benching and from the looks of it at least in this bench at 1080p 3 strixs beat 2x295x2 (navs result vs mine) although i didn't check his clocks out etc. By the looks of it though at 4k 2x295x2 is going to beat 3x strix 980 in this bench. Not sure about FS as i've never run it .. 2x295x2 might do better there ? That might be how it rolls, Tri 980s for 1080p and 2x295x2 for 1440p and higher .

Hm i havnt tried pushing the ram on the 980_70 bios .. i might give that a go. Yeah stock bios = insane performance on my cards .. i'm running 1.21v 1550/8500 and it cleans up any Ln2 bios result i've had .. even 1720/7900 by 0.1 fps lol . 1.21v vs 1.47v on the cores too .. That extra ram speed at stock might be doing it , I guess performance is performance regardless of clocks.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Orthello*
> 
> Ah cheers man, well i think quadfire is a bench thing but i think you mainly bench ? Game support would be quite a bit worse than tri sli i would think.. back to benching and from the looks of it at least in this bench at 1080p 3 strixs beat 2x295x2 (navs result vs mine) although i didn't check his clocks out etc. By the looks of it though at 4k 2x295x2 is going to beat 3x strix 980 in this bench. Not sure about FS as i've never run it .. 2x295x2 might do better there ? That might be how it rolls, Tri 980s for 1080p and 2x295x2 for 1440p and higher .
> 
> Hm i havnt tried pushing the ram on the 980_70 bios .. i might give that a go. Yeah stock bios = insane performance on my cards .. i'm running 1.21v 1550/8500 and it cleans up any Ln2 bios result i've had .. even 1720/7900 by 0.1 fps lol . 1.21v vs 1.47v on the cores too .. That extra ram speed at stock might be doing it , I guess performance is performance regardless of clocks.


I haven't benched the r4be/4960x since mid last year, so basically it's a day-driver and gaming for the younger generation. Nav's result is with stock bios, voltage and slider clocks - he's a hardware rep. The 295x2 is actually a very powerful single slot card. I'll decide soon enough.


----------



## Kriant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Lol - thanks. I think I fixed the errors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am running the 980_70_2d bios and using the mod.exe to adjust voltage (well, the 3 are sitting on the sidelines right now - need to decide whether to put them in the R4BE rig and sell the 295x2, or sell the strix and get another 295x2 w/ koolance block
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wht do you think?) .
> Best I could do on that bios was like 8400 vram on the 980_70_2d bios. Which have you tried? what I like about this bios is that it has more than one ram clock state. I did load the 980_84 bios and it performed about the same.
> But - If you are getting those scores on the stock bios, you have fantastic Asus Strix!! why change?


Quadfire for benching ? sure. Quadfire for gaming? Well, the support is so-so-so-so-so "meh".


----------



## Orthello

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I haven't benched the r4be/4960x since mid last year, so basically it's a day-driver and gaming for the younger generation. Nav's result is with stock bios, voltage and slider clocks - he's a hardware rep. The 295x2 is actually a very powerful single slot card. I'll decide soon enough.


Ah so i was up against stock there , my bad ... should have checked. Still i'm on stock voltage here and stock bios lol.

We are getting pretty close to the 390x which will also be watercooled like the 295x2 .. 2 of those OCd might best 3 gtx980s so may pay to wait. Depends i guess, i can see gtx980s tumble in price after the release too so who knows ...


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Orthello*
> 
> Ah so i was up against stock there , my bad ... should have checked. Still i'm on stock voltage here and stock bios lol.
> 
> We are getting pretty close to the 390x which will also be watercooled like the 295x2 .. 2 of those OCd might best 3 gtx980s so may pay to wait. Depends i guess, i can see gtx980s tumble in price after the release too so who knows ...


oh yeeah, price drops are just part of life.

I've asked a couple of guys in the 295x2 thread about quadfire gaming.. seems "acceptable", probably no better than quad sli.







I have to say that the 295x2 handles 4K gaming like a champ. Was hoping another would just sup-it-up a bit.
No doubt, the Strix is a really great card and 3 do just fine at 4K.







I just like to keep red and green running in house.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kriant*
> 
> Quadfire for benching ? sure. Quadfire for gaming? Well, the support is so-so-so-so-so "meh".


yeah, benching dual gpu cards is always a challenge. IDK, the 295x2 just seems so smooth in COD AW, BF4 and the rest that the younger gen arouind here plays. Me? I don't game all that much anymore.


----------



## Orthello

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> oh yeeah, price drops are just part of life.
> 
> I've asked a couple of guys in the 295x2 thread about quadfire gaming.. seems "acceptable", probably no better than quad sli.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have to say that the 295x2 handles 4K gaming like a champ. Was hoping another would just sup-it-up a bit.
> No doubt, the Strix is a really great card and 3 do just fine at 4K.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just like to keep red and green running in house.


Yeah i'm actually pro AMD ... i rather have their cards as i don't like the brakes nv put on things, had 5990 (2x 5970 whatever that was called), 7970 lightnings CFX after that. So most likely will be AMD next time round to share my purchasing and i think they will be ultra competitive soon.

At 4k 60 hz Gsyncd with the Tri Strix's the cards idle 1/2 to a 3rd of the time at 1550/8300 in games that im playing eg Far Cry 4 / LOTF / Dying light / SOM. Thats with everything on ultra too . Really need 120 hz 4k to completely max the cards out i feel or more new gen games , more intensive than the current top engines push. DX12 might help this. Ideally my next cards would be 8 gb cards too as on Far cry 4 2x AA @ 4k takes 600mb alone and just pushes the cards into fetch from system memory mode as its over the 4gb level .. its hitches even with ~ 70-75% gpu usage with 2x AA on. So yeah , i think R390X 8GB versions would be very nice indeed.


----------



## mirzet1976

1080p
mirzet1976 --- FX8320 @5.2ghz --- R9 290 @1300/1625 ---- 77.9 ---- 1961


----------



## Kriant

4K
Kriant --- i7 5930k @ 4.3ghz --- R9 290x quadfire @ 1090/1350 --- 61.1 ---- 1538



1080p
Kriant --- i7 5930k @ 4.3ghz --- R9 290x quadfire @ 1090/1350 --- 195.1 ---- 4915


----------



## mxthunder

improved on my score by .2 fps

mxthunder --- i7 4790K @ 5.2GHz ---GTX780Ti @1401/1900 ---- 77.2 ---- 1944


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mxthunder*
> 
> improved on my score by .2 fps
> mxthunder --- i7 4790K @ 5.2GHz ---GTX780Ti @1401/1900 ---- 77.2 ---- 1944











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kriant*
> 
> 4K
> Kriant --- i7 5930k @ 4.3ghz --- R9 290x quadfire @ 1090/1350 --- 61.1 ---- 1538
> 
> 
> 1080p
> Kriant --- i7 5930k @ 4.3ghz --- R9 290x quadfire @ 1090/1350 --- 195.1 ---- 4915










x2
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mirzet1976*
> 
> 1080p
> mirzet1976 --- FX8320 @5.2ghz --- R9 290 @1300/1625 ---- 77.9 ---- 1961


Rejected
*Please read the instructions in post 1 of this thread for entry requirements.*

*Tess Off Disallowed*
Compare:


----------



## Kriant

Awww yeah, feels good to be back on the chart







.

Now, I need to buy a better PSU, to push those cards high, because the way LEPA is designed, it uses one of the 12v rails between one of the cards and the CPU (so that CPU uses one dedicated skimpy 20A 12v rail and some of that 30A 12v rail shared with one of the GPUs), and I bet if I push the GPU, that thing will not hold.

P.S. Now, that I am looking back at my quad 7970 result - over +50fps in quad r9 290x is pretty darn good jump from the 7970s. Wonder what 390x will bring to the table (aside from the great exodus of money from my wallet)


----------



## Jpmboy

jpmboy -- 5960X-- GTX 980 KP --- 28.2 --- 710 (4K)


----------



## Orthello

1080p
Orthello -- 4820k @ 5.1 --- Asus Strix 980 Tri SLI --- 1650/8400 ---202.8 --- 5108 , Top Tri SLI 1080p me thinks ;-) .. just !!


----------



## Dagamus NM

Nicely done, what do you think made the difference? Memory voltage, core, or both?


----------



## blackmarix

BlackMarix, hello to everyone, I would like to join the club, with 2 - GTX 980 SC ACX - 1266 \ 1753 \ 1367 \ - 80.8 fps - \ Score 2035 - CPU I7 4690K at 4.7GHz -


----------



## Orthello

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dagamus NM*
> 
> Nicely done, what do you think made the difference? Memory voltage, core, or both?


It was all about the memory , i have done this bench at 1720/7900 (ln2 bios) and it scored less than 1650/8400 (475watt stock). It took a while for me to figure out the ln2 bios was not good for ram oc.

Memmory voltage was ~ 1.75-1.8v (+15mv hotwire offsets) and core 1.48v. Core voltage requirements climbed with the memmory oc increase.


----------



## tcclaviger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Orthello*
> 
> Core voltage requirements climbed with the memmory oc increase.


Now you have me thinking.....

I wonder if that is why I have to use so much voltage at or near 1600 core.

< runs off to try 1600/8000 instead of 1600/8800 >


----------



## Orthello

Hey Clav, Well my thinking is higher ram speed allows the core to work harder therefor it needs more voltage to stabilize at the same core clocks as ram speed increases.

Your results will be interesting, i would expect you could drop voltage at lower ram speed , although your performance will drop also. You might be better to drop core and increase ram .. although at 8800 you are already extremely high on the ram oc.


----------



## mxthunder

another .2 fps increase:

mxthunder --- i7 4790K @ 5.2GHz ---GTX780Ti @1426/1901 ---- 77.4 ---- 1950


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mxthunder*
> 
> another .2 fps increase:
> mxthunder --- i7 4790K @ 5.2GHz ---GTX780Ti @1426/1901 ---- 77.4 ---- 1950
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Dagamus NM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> x2
> 
> Rejected
> *Please read the instructions in post 1 of this thread for entry requirements.*
> 
> *Tess Off Disallowed*
> Compare:


LOL, look at the rope hanging down from the top center and compare the disabled tess cheat to what Jpmboy posted below. People crack me up.


----------



## tecuarenta

1440p

tecuarenta-- 3770K @ 4.4 --- EVGA 780ti classy --- 1359/7600 ---48.4 --- 1219



I assumed that classy's where all capable of 1400MHz+ but mine denies to go beyond 1359MHz whatever voltaje I give her.
ASIC is 83.9% and she's under water. Never reached more than 50ºC but I am not feeling very confident pushing it further than 1.4v.
Need help ocing that card please, any advice?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> jpmboy -- 5960X-- GTX 980 KP --- 28.2 --- 710 (4K)











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Orthello*
> 
> 1080p
> Orthello -- 4820k @ 5.1 --- Asus Strix 980 Tri SLI --- 1650/8400 ---202.8 --- 5108 , Top Tri SLI 1080p me thinks ;-) .. just !!











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackmarix*
> 
> BlackMarix, hello to everyone, I would like to join the club, with 2 - GTX 980 SC ACX - 1266 \ 1753 \ 1367 \ - 80.8 fps - \ Score 2035 - CPU I7 4690K at 4.7GHz -











Please see pg 1 for proper entry format.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tecuarenta*
> 
> 1440p
> tecuarenta-- 3770K @ 4.4 --- EVGA 780ti classy --- 1359/7600 ---48.4 --- 1219
> 
> I assumed that classy's where all capable of 1400MHz+ but mine denies to go beyond 1359MHz whatever voltaje I give her.
> ASIC is 83.9% and she's under water. Never reached more than 50ºC but I am not feeling very confident pushing it further than 1.4v.
> Need help ocing that card please, any advice?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dagamus NM*
> 
> LOL, look at the rope hanging down from the top center and compare the disabled tess cheat to what Jpmboy posted below. People crack me up.


yeah, tess off is quite a bit faster.. but looks like krap.


----------



## Orthello

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tecuarenta*
> 
> 1440p
> 
> tecuarenta-- 3770K @ 4.4 --- EVGA 780ti classy --- 1359/7600 ---48.4 --- 1219
> 
> 
> 
> I assumed that classy's where all capable of 1400MHz+ but mine denies to go beyond 1359MHz whatever voltaje I give her.
> ASIC is 83.9% and she's under water. Never reached more than 50ºC but I am not feeling very confident pushing it further than 1.4v.
> Need help ocing that card please, any advice?


Pwm setting may help , for me with my 780 tic I could not get to 1400 with pwm lower than 400. Default is 266. Try it at 400 plus and see if that works.


----------



## tcclaviger

Mmmhmm 980 single card score (second card installed but disabled in device manager):

Claviger-- 3960X @ 4.9 --- Asus Matrix 980 --- 1590/8840 ---86.1 --- 2169


----------



## Orthello

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tcclaviger*
> 
> Mmmhmm 980 single card score (second card installed but disabled in device manager):
> 
> Claviger-- 3960X @ 4.9 --- Asus Matrix 980 --- 1590/8840 ---86.1 --- 2169


Strix ram oc couldn't keep up ?? Nice OC on the single card however .. how many volts through that poor matrix lol ?


----------



## tcclaviger

Dear god you don't want to know lol. Currently trying to improve my SLI score, Strix seems to be a bit stubborn, thinking of replacing it with a matrix.

Thanks for the heads up on Dying Light was a fun play, and a good test of memory stability for sure!

Only gained 0.2 FPS and 4 points *****. I have the feeling that another Matrix like the first instead of my gimpy Strix would break top 30 overall score with 2 card SLI.

New SLI Update:

Claviger-- 3960X @ 4.9 --- Asus Matrix 980 + Asus Strix 980--- 1555/8400 --- 153.5 --- 3866



AAAnd I'll go ahead and add this too:

Claviger-- 3960X @ 4.9 --- Asus Matrix 980 + Asus Strix 980--- 1555/8400 --- 92.2 --- 2323


Added a couple of (dirty) pics of my pc all finished finally under bout time my rig in sig. Still waiting on my red individual sleeve kit, but aside from that and a final wire tuck/tidy shes all done nice and happy wewt.


----------



## nVIDIASLiRig

Nvidiaslirig --- i7 5960x / 4.7GHz ---- 3x GeForce GTX 980 3 way sli 1126 / Stock / 1633 ---- 172.1 ---- 4336


----------



## Jpmboy

jpmboy --- [email protected] -- 1 GTX 980 KP -- 88.5 - 2230


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tcclaviger*
> 
> Mmmhmm 980 single card score (second card installed but disabled in device manager):
> 
> Claviger-- 3960X @ 4.9 --- Asus Matrix 980 --- 1590/8840 ---86.1 --- 2169











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tcclaviger*
> 
> Dear god you don't want to know lol. Currently trying to improve my SLI score, Strix seems to be a bit stubborn, thinking of replacing it with a matrix.
> 
> Thanks for the heads up on Dying Light was a fun play, and a good test of memory stability for sure!
> 
> Only gained 0.2 FPS and 4 points *****. I have the feeling that another Matrix like the first instead of my gimpy Strix would break top 30 overall score with 2 card SLI.
> 
> New SLI Update:
> 
> Claviger-- 3960X @ 4.9 --- Asus Matrix 980 + Asus Strix 980--- 1555/8400 --- 153.5 --- 3866
> 
> 
> 
> AAAnd I'll go ahead and add this too:
> 
> Claviger-- 3960X @ 4.9 --- Asus Matrix 980 + Asus Strix 980--- 1555/8400 --- 92.2 --- 2323
> 
> 
> Added a couple of (dirty) pics of my pc all finished finally under bout time my rig in sig. Still waiting on my red individual sleeve kit, but aside from that and a final wire tuck/tidy shes all done nice and happy wewt.










x2
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nVIDIASLiRig*
> 
> Nvidiaslirig --- i7 5960x / 4.7GHz ---- 3x GeForce GTX 980 3 way sli 1126 / Stock / 1633 ---- 172.1 ---- 4336











*! Top 30 !*
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> jpmboy --- [email protected] -- 1 GTX 980 KP -- 88.5 - 2230


----------



## tcclaviger

JPM, what is "C" in the scores list next to card type? Guessing it means cold, for sub zero users?


----------



## Orthello

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tcclaviger*
> 
> JPM, what is "C" in the scores list next to card type? Guessing it means cold, for sub zero users?


I think it means C for Classified cards. EG 780 TiC = EVGA 780 Ti Classified. Would not be bad to have load temps in there .. you can get them on the top right of the entry pics.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Orthello*
> 
> I think it means C for Classified cards. EG 780 TiC = EVGA 780 Ti Classified. Would not be bad to have load temps in there .. *you can get them on the top right of the entry pics*.


not with all GPUs. my 295x2 runs at 5,000,000C according to Unigine.


----------



## alancsalt

Sounds right.


----------



## hwoverclkd

acupalypse --- [email protected] --- 1 GTX 780 Ti Classified @1450/1937 --- 82.3 --- 2073


----------



## tcclaviger

Claviger-- 3960X @ 4.9 --- Asus Matrix 980 + Asus Strix 980--- 1570/8440 --- 154.1 --- 3882


Getting a bit warm, saw 57c :O


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Sounds right.


And I always thought that red glow in the TJ09 case was the ROG lights.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> acupalypse --- [email protected] --- 1 GTX 780 Ti Classified @1450/1937 --- 82.3 --- 2073











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tcclaviger*
> 
> Claviger-- 3960X @ 4.9 --- Asus Matrix 980 + Asus Strix 980--- 1570/8440 --- 154.1 --- 3882
> 
> 
> Getting a bit warm, saw 57c :O


----------



## Orthello

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tcclaviger*
> 
> Claviger-- 3960X @ 4.9 --- Asus Matrix 980 + Asus Strix 980--- 1570/8440 --- 154.1 --- 3882
> 
> 
> Getting a bit warm, saw 57c :O


Jeez that poor strix .. chained to the matrix .. clock or die !! lol.

Re you getting another matrix , might pay to wait could be some tasty options coming up that are not limited to the 4gb of vram which is annoying me more and more at 4k.


----------



## Jpmboy

The debate on whether 4GB is enough for 4K ... usually by guys not running 4K. It's not enough!


----------



## Kriant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> The debate on whether 4GB is enough for 4K ... usually by guys not running 4K. It's not enough!


It's enough for 2012-14 games (tried Metro LL Redux, FC4, BF4, Evolve, DA:I). It's not enough for titles like SoM, and probably most of the new titles that will be coming out this year.


----------



## Jpmboy

jpmboy -- [email protected] --- 2 GTX 980 Kingpin --- 160.9 -- 4053


______________________________


----------



## Orthello

Nice bench JPM ! , what clocks for that score ? 1700s ??


----------



## Joa3d43

...update for 4x GPU &.new 3x GPU entry









*Joa3d43* -- 5960X / 4.7G -- 4x 980 Classified -- FPS *262.2* SCORE *6604*



*Joa3d43* -- 5960X / 4.6G -- 3x GPU FPS *193.0* SCORE *4883*

(1x Ares 3 + 1x MSI 290X Lightning in tri-fire)


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Orthello*
> 
> Nice bench JPM ! , what clocks for that score ? 1700s ??


nah - 16-something on the stock LN2 bios.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...update for 4x GPU &.new 3x GPU entry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Joa3d43* -- 5960X / 4.7G -- 4x 980 Classified -- FPS *262.2* SCORE *6604*
> 
> 
> 
> *Joa3d43* -- 5960X / 4.6G -- 3x GPU FPS *193.0* SCORE *4883*
> 
> (1x Ares 3 + 1x MSI 290X Lightning in tri-fire)










x2
*! Top 30 ! x2*


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> nah - 16-something on the stock LN2 bios.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> x2
> *! Top 30 ! x2*


...yeah, the 4x 980s might have a bit left in them; ran that almost a month ago at the end of an evening of some benching fun when I was out of ice etc, just temp-limited for now (Heaven 4 does heat things up a lot - it's soooo looooong







)


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...yeah, the 4x 980s might have a bit left in them; ran that almost a month ago at the end of an evening of some benching fun when I was out of ice etc, just temp-limited for now (Heaven 4 does heat things up a lot - it's soooo looooong
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


nice run!
...test that quad rig the way it was meant to be... 4K or at least 1440P


----------



## tcclaviger

I _may_ have just purchased a classified 980.

Very interested to see how a Matrix/Strix/Classified work in tri mode.

Such a bastardization of non-reference cards in SLI.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tcclaviger*
> 
> I _may_ have just purchased a classified 980.
> 
> Very interested to see how a Matrix/Strix/Classified work in tri mode.
> 
> Such a bastardization of non-reference cards in SLI.


Will be interesting. MIxing 780 classies with 780 kingpins didn't work well at high clocks. At least you _could_ flash the classy with a Strix bios.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> nice run!
> ...test that quad rig the way it was meant to be... 4K or at least 1440P


...haven't run them in several weeks (needed the Uni-blocks) - but I think soon, they will have had enough 'beauty sleep'







...as to resolution, hopefully soon, it will be Oculus Rift,...re. regular monitors, for some reason or another down-sampling doesn't work right w/ Heaven 4 (ie 1440p)...it says it's 1440p but stays at 1080p


----------



## Jpmboy

jpmboy -- [email protected] -- 3 GTX 980 Strix (1629/8468) -- 132.0 -- 3326 (1440P)


----------



## jon6113

jon6113 --- [email protected] ---- 2 x EVGA GTX 780 SC 6GB ---- 136.5 ---- 3439


----------



## Jpmboy

jpmboy -- [email protected] -- 3 GTX 980 Strix (1586/8468) --- 220.6 -- 5556


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> jpmboy -- [email protected] -- 3 GTX 980 Strix (1629/8468) -- 132.0 -- 3326 (1440P)











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jon6113*
> 
> jon6113 --- [email protected] ---- 2 x EVGA GTX 780 SC 6GB ---- 136.5 ---- 3439











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> jpmboy -- [email protected] -- 3 GTX 980 Strix (1586/8468) --- 220.6 -- 5556











*! Top 30 !*


----------



## Orthello

Orthello -- [email protected] -- 3 GTX 980 Strix (1625/8450) -- 132.0 -- 3326 (1440P) , lol .. need to find 0.1+ fps somewhere haha.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Orthello*
> 
> Orthello -- [email protected] -- 3 GTX 980 Strix (1625/8450) -- 132.0 -- 3326 (1440P) , lol .. need to find 0.1+ fps somewhere haha.











Lol - couldn't match FPS and score again! Cool.


----------



## Vexzarium

Vexzarium --- i5-4690k / 4.4ghz ---- MSi R9-290x Lightning (Single GPU) (1185/5550) ---- 63.4 ---- 1598



I have no idea why I'm even adding this when there are quadmilliono sli's and crossfires. lol

EDIT: No idea where this screenshot went, none the less, I updated with a second run on the next thread page.


----------



## Orthello

Looking forward to some Titan X Sli OC benches in here .. i think it will get close to beating 3 980s overclocked .. especially in 4k.

See the ram gets hot though been back to back so maybe vram clocking won't be so good ...


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vexzarium*
> 
> Vexzarium --- i5-4690k / 4.4ghz ---- MSi R9-290x Lightning (Single GPU) (1185/6550) ---- 63.4 ---- 1598
> 
> 
> 
> I have no idea why I'm even adding this when there are quadmiliiono sli's and crossfires. lol











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Orthello*
> 
> Looking forward to some Titan X Sli OC benches in here .. i think it will get close to beating 3 980s overclocked .. especially in 4k.
> 
> See the ram gets hot though been back to back so maybe vram clocking won't be so good ...


ha! bring 'em on!


----------



## Vexzarium

Run Two: Vexzarium --- i5-4690k / 4.4ghz ---- MSi R9-290x Lightning (Single GPU) (1225/1575) ---- 65.1 ---- 1640



This is the very limit before artifacts take over.


----------



## jakey101

R9 270X HAWK Edition @ 1352/1625. I think I've only got 1.28v running through it, and it's been staying under 72c.i5 4690K @ 4.5 GHZ @ 1.22v. 8 GB Avexir DDR3 RAM @ 2400 MHZ Cl10.


----------



## Jpmboy

jpmboy -- [email protected] -- 2 GTX Titan X (1476/1987) --- 66.8 --- 1682 (4K)


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jakey101*
> 
> R9 270X HAWK Edition @ 1352/1625. I think I've only got 1.28v running through it, and it's been staying under 72c.i5 4690K @ 4.5 GHZ @ 1.22v. 8 GB Avexir DDR3 RAM @ 2400 MHZ Cl10.


please see page 1 for dataline requirements.


----------



## Hawk777th

Hawk777th ---5960X 4.3Ghz ---- Titan 1x 1437Mhz ---- 101.6 ---- 2559


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> jpmboy -- [email protected] -- 2 GTX Titan X (1476/1987) --- 66.8 --- 1682 (4K)











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hawk777th*
> 
> Hawk777th ---5960X 4.3Ghz ---- Titan 1x 1437Mhz ---- 101.6 ---- 2559











*! First Place !*


----------



## kitoxx

i cannot seem to screenshot heaven for validation purposes?

any ideas.

my screen shot comes out like this



or it comes out completely black.

any help is appreciated


----------



## Hawk777th

Hit F12 to take the screenshot. Then go into the Heaven/screenshots folder. Use either photoshop or the utility on the first page to convert the image to a jpeg.







Print screen won't work.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kitoxx*
> 
> i cannot seem to screenshot heaven for validation purposes?
> 
> any ideas.
> 
> my screen shot comes out like this
> 
> 
> 
> or it comes out completely black.
> 
> any help is appreciated


Please provide a screen shot that displays the score with the stone walkway displayed to confirm that Tessellation is turned on for score verification.
*Use F12 to take a screenshot while the walk way and score panel are showing and convert the tga file with the free software below*

*tga to jpeg:*

tga2jpg.zip 1118k .zip file


(I thought this bit used to be in the first post..?) *And now to find your screenshot/s, you need to go in C:\Users\YOUR USER NAME\Unigine Heaven\screenshots*


----------



## carlhil2

carlhil2 -- [email protected] -- GTX Titan X 1431/1952-- 102.9 -- 2592 @1080P


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> carlhil2 -- [email protected] -- GTX Titan X 1431/1952-- 102.9 -- 2592 @1080P


REJECTED
Oh man.. i know it's most likely slowing down your Titan X, but your score can't be accepted as a one card entry with the 750Ti plugged it. Especially as a First Place Entry. And, I don't think you want that as an SLI entry.
Sorry.


----------



## tcclaviger

JPMBoy, your 4k score in the table doesn't reflect SLI, easy to miss when entering into the spread sheet









As I predicted 2xTitan X = 3x 980 in some cases and exceeds 3x 980 in others. Also interesting to see the OC Titan X single card score is ~18% over the single card 980 score, 2% more than I predicted, but still not terribly far off!


----------



## Orthello

Yeah Clav you predicted it pretty well, 2 x titans in 4k is about 3 x 980s . When i upgrade to [email protected] i'll go two cards rather than three , just easier to handle the variables when oc'ing two cards less chance of asic spread etc .. 2 x Titan around 1500mhz looks equal to 3 x 980 around 1550 mhz from the benches i've seen in 4k.

I've got a 69.7 i think it was in 4k i have to yet to post .. so only slightly ahead of jpms air cooled clocks on the titans ...

The only thing i'm a bit worried about its the lack of things that annoyed me on the strix initially, no vram voltage control (i presume) and limited vcore adjustment and vrms to handle it also. Strix has better vrm section than titan also ..

As painfull as its going to be to wait - i will .. if the 980ti is <8gb or less than a full gm200 (possibly i could accept 1xsm shaved off) then i'll buy the titan then .. as i'm not going with less than 8gb for the next cards. That's my cutoff vram point .

The 390x is usefull to lower the price of the nvidia cards .. too many gsync monitors here for me to consider that lol.


----------



## kitoxx

Thanks guys, here's my submission. I don't think it rates but i like to share anyways.

Thanks again for the help.

Kitoxx -- [email protected] -- 1 x GTX 670 Gigabyte WF3 (1228/7114) + 1 x GTX 670 Gainward Phantom (1188/7202) -- 73.4 -- 1848 (1080P)



If i did anything wrong please let me know so i can amend it.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tcclaviger*
> 
> JPMBoy, your 4k score in the table doesn't reflect SLI, easy to miss when entering into the spread sheet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I predicted 2xTitan X = 3x 980 in some cases and exceeds 3x 980 in others. Also interesting to see the OC Titan X single card score is ~18% over the single card 980 score, 2% more than I predicted, but still not terribly far off!


fixed. thx. the TX run was on air, stock voltage and "meh" clocks. I think 2 are good for 70-ish fps @ 4K... if we're making predictions.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kitoxx*
> 
> Thanks guys, here's my submission. I don't think it rates but i like to share anyways.
> Thanks again for the help.
> Kitoxx -- [email protected] -- 1 x GTX 670 Gigabyte WF3 (1228/7114) + 1 x GTX 670 Gainward Phantom (1188/7202) -- 73.4 -- 1848 (1080P)
> 
> If i did anything wrong please let me know so i can amend it.


----------



## SamuelITRW

SamuelITRW --- i7 4790K / 4.8GHz ---- Asus Strix GTX 980, 1110 / Stock / 1559.9 ---- 79.0 ---- 1990

HeavenHigh.jpg 604k .jpg file


----------



## jakey101

what did I do wrong?


----------



## mirzet1976

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jakey101*
> 
> what did I do wrong?


incorrectly formulated
R9 270X HAWK Edition @ 1352/1625. I think I've only got 1.28v running through it, and it's been staying under 72c.i5 4690K @ 4.5 GHZ @ 1.22v. 8 GB Avexir DDR3 RAM @ 2400 MHZ Cl10.

perform properly
All scores must have data line in order to considered for the Top 30:

Member Name --- Processor / Speed ---- GPU Name and # ---- FPS ---- Score
jakey101 --- i5 4690K / 4.5GHz ---- R9 270X 1352/1625 ---- 32.7 ---- 824


----------



## carlhil2

carlhil2 -- [email protected] -- GTX Titan X 1486/1952-- 34.1 -- 858 @4k


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SamuelITRW*
> 
> SamuelITRW --- i7 4790K / 4.8GHz ---- Asus Strix GTX 980, 1110 / Stock / 1559.9 ---- 79.0 ---- 1990
> 
> HeavenHigh.jpg 604k .jpg file











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jakey101*
> 
> what did I do wrong?


sorry, was that question regrading a sub?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> carlhil2 -- [email protected] -- GTX Titan X 1486/1952-- 34.1 -- 858 @4k


----------



## Baasha

*4K:* *Baasha* -- 5960X @ 4.40Ghz -- GTX-Titan X 4-Way SLI -- 1329Mhz / 2003 -- 106.1 -- *2674*


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> *4K:* *Baasha* -- 5960X @ 4.40Ghz -- GTX-Titan X 4-Way SLI -- 1329Mhz / 2003 -- 106.1 -- *2674*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!











*! New First Place !*
I always knew Heaven was tougher than Valley.


----------



## carlhil2

carlhil2 -- [email protected] -- GTX Titan X 1486/1952-- 106.2-- 2675 @1080P


----------



## jon6113

jon6113 -- [email protected] -- 2x GTX 780 6GB 1404/1856 -- 139.5 -- 3513 -- 1080p


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> carlhil2 -- [email protected] -- GTX Titan X 1486/1952-- 106.2-- 2675 @1080P











*! New First Place !*
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jon6113*
> 
> jon6113 -- [email protected] -- 2x GTX 780 6GB 1404/1856 -- 139.5 -- 3513 -- 1080p











Would be interesting to see how 6GB 780s do in 4K...


----------



## Baasha

*1440P:* *Baasha* -- 5960X @ 4.40Ghz -- GTX-Titan X 4-Way SLI -- 1329Mhz / 2028 -- 199.5 -- 5026



I started the benchmark right away - hence my minimum FPS was quite low. Also, the funny thing is that I got ~ 200FPS @ 1440P w/ 8xAA but 1080P gives me like 220FPS - the scaling really sucks at 1080P for me(?). Any suggestions on improving that or getting a more realistic score at 1080P?


----------



## Alterus

Alterus --- 3770k / 4.8Ghz ---- GTX 780 TI DC2 1505Mhz / 2000 ---- 81.7 ---- 2059

Sorry, my PC cant upload image in overclock.net... I do not know why...


----------



## tcclaviger

Well, the Matrix/Classified/Strix sandwich is complete and working wewt. Here are the day 0 scores, no tweaking or testing done, just bump memory to 8000, the classfied boosted to 1468mhz with no changes right out of the box







Now that I have them side by side and have a direct comparison, the classy cooler is hands down better than the Asus solution. I have it air cooled still wedged between the watercooled Asus cards and it still stays cooler at benchmarking than the others did lol.

Claviger -- [email protected] -- GTX 980 Tri-SLI Matrix/Classy/Strix -- 122 -- 3074 @1440P


Claviger -- [email protected] -- GTX 980 Tri-SLI Matrix/Classy/Strix -- 189.3 -- 4768 @1080


Once I get to tweaking these will come up probably another 5-10%


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> *1440P:* *Baasha* -- 5960X @ 4.40Ghz -- GTX-Titan X 4-Way SLI -- 1329Mhz / 2028 -- 199.5 -- 5026
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I started the benchmark right away - hence my minimum FPS was quite low. Also, the funny thing is that I got ~ 200FPS @ 1440P w/ 8xAA but 1080P gives me like 220FPS - the scaling really sucks at 1080P for me(?). Any suggestions on improving that or getting a more realistic score at 1080P?


Nice score bro. Another #1 spot!

As far as 1080p its probably a driver issue. How is your GPU use 1080vs1440vs4K? Can tell which % you have for use in your pic. You can try 3-way SLI @ 1080p. You should be able to beat the top 4-way 980s with 3 Xs.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> *1440P:* *Baasha* -- 5960X @ 4.40Ghz -- GTX-Titan X 4-Way SLI -- 1329Mhz / 2028 -- 199.5 -- 5026
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I started the benchmark right away - hence my minimum FPS was quite low. Also, the funny thing is that I got ~ 200FPS @ 1440P w/ 8xAA but 1080P gives me like 220FPS - the scaling really sucks at 1080P for me(?). Any suggestions on improving that or getting a more realistic score at 1080P?










*
! New First Place !*
yeah - looking at your cpu clock, try to get a DMI/PEG of 100, or up the clock amplitude on bclk and PCIE ?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alterus*
> 
> Alterus --- 3770k / 4.8Ghz ---- GTX 780 TI DC2 1505Mhz / 2000 ---- 81.7 ---- 2059
> [
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> URL=http://www.radikal.ru]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]
> 
> 
> Sorry, my PC cant upload image in overclock.net... I do not know why...











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tcclaviger*
> 
> Well, the Matrix/Classified/Strix sandwich is complete and working wewt. Here are the day 0 scores, no tweaking or testing done, just bump memory to 8000, the classfied boosted to 1468mhz with no changes right out of the box
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now that I have them side by side and have a direct comparison, the classy cooler is hands down better than the Asus solution. I have it air cooled still wedged between the watercooled Asus cards and it still stays cooler at benchmarking than the others did lol.
> 
> Claviger -- [email protected] -- GTX 980 Tri-SLI Matrix/Classy/Strix -- 122 -- 3074 @1440P
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claviger -- [email protected] -- GTX 980 Tri-SLI Matrix/Classy/Strix -- 189.3 -- 4768 @1080
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once I get to tweaking these will come up probably another 5-10%










x2


----------



## Baasha

Did a quick run w/ 2x GTX TITAN X in SLI:



I know it won't be accepted - I didn't know how to take a screenshot w/ Precision X! lol... I always use AB and hit F12 but didn't know what the screenshot key was in PX. Ugh...

The run was at 1455Mhz / 8112Mhz btw.


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> Did a quick run w/ 2x GTX TITAN X in SLI:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know it won't be accepted - I didn't know how to take a screenshot w/ Precision X! lol... I always use AB and hit F12 but didn't know what the screenshot key was in PX. Ugh...
> 
> The run was at 1455Mhz / 8112Mhz btw.


unigine itself has screenshot function once you hit f12. Then look for the file under users folder, e.g. c:\users\username\heaven folder.


----------



## Orthello

Hm got the TitanXs SLI in air cooled at least. With cpu 500 mhz lower than normal at 4.6ghz and Titans at a 1440/7800 stock everything (volts included) i'm about 4 frames of your 1440p score Clav at 118.2 fps. I won't post it as i'll do much better next week under the cold ;-) I wonder if i can get to 132 FPS and beat the 3 strixs with just two titan xs .. no that would be grand !


----------



## Jpmboy

jpmboy -- [email protected] -- 2xGTX TitanX --- 125.0 (1440P)


(just to start the ball rolling...







)


----------



## Orthello

Nice one JPM .. sets me a bullseye for next week









Hmm.. you got some cold air there is that under h20 ??


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Orthello*
> 
> Nice one JPM .. sets me a bullseye for next week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm.. you got some cold air there is that under h20 ??


that's the idea!









yes - water


----------



## Orthello

Well i couldn't resist having a crack on air .. I gotta find a couple of fps next week .. shouldn't be hard with a 70c drop in load temps coming up.

Orthello -- [email protected] -- 2xGTX TitanX --- 1500 / 7800 -- 123.4 (1440P) -- 3109


----------



## carlhil2

carlhil2 -- [email protected] -- GTX Titan X 1490/2005-- 109.7-- 2763 @1080P


----------



## Kaapstad

1440p --- Kaapstad --- 5960X @4.6 --- GTX-Titan X 4-Way SLI --- 1380/2002 --- 212.8 --- 5361


----------



## AdamK47

AdamK47 --- 5960X @ 4.0GHz --- 4-Way GTX Titan X --- 1300 / 1800 (7200) --- 232.9 (1080P) --- 5867



AdamK47 --- 5960X @ 4.0GHz --- 4-Way GTX Titan X --- 1300 / 1800 (7200) --- 202.1 (1440P) --- 5092



AdamK47 --- 5960X @ 4.0GHz --- 4-Way GTX Titan X --- 1300 / 1800 (7200) --- 120.7 (4K) --- 3039


----------



## Mydog

Mydog --- 5960X @ 5.0GHz --- 2-Way GTX Titan X --- 1541 / 2055 --- 166.2 (1080P) --- 4186


----------



## Mydog

Update

Mydog --- 5960X @ 5.0GHz --- 2-Way GTX Titan X --- 1528 / 2055 --- 213.0 (1080P) --- 5367


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> Update
> 
> Mydog --- 5960X @ 5.0GHz --- 2-Way GTX Titan X --- 1528 / 2055 --- 213.0 (1080P) --- 5367


Wow that is a nice update there from your previous post of 166fps. What did you do differently?

Congrats on top spot on the 2 GPU section and even beating out all the highly OCd quad SLI Titans. Wow!


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Wow that is a nice update there from your previous post of 166fps. What did you do differently?
> 
> Congrats on top spot on the 2 GPU section and even beating out all the highly OCd quad SLI Titans. Wow!


Thanks








I lowered my core clock from 1541 MHz to 1528 MHz, I saw from min FPS in the benchmark on the first run that I was unstable.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Orthello*
> 
> Well i couldn't resist having a crack on air .. I gotta find a couple of fps next week .. shouldn't be hard with a 70c drop in load temps coming up.
> 
> Orthello -- [email protected] -- 2xGTX TitanX --- 1500 / 7800 -- 123.4 (1440P) -- 3109











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> carlhil2 -- [email protected] -- GTX Titan X 1490/2005-- 109.7-- 2763 @1080P


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaapstad*
> 
> 1440p --- Kaapstad --- 5960X @4.6 --- GTX-Titan X 4-Way SLI --- 1380/2002 --- 212.8 --- 5361











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AdamK47*
> 
> AdamK47 --- 5960X @ 4.0GHz --- 4-Way GTX Titan X --- 1300 / 1800 (7200) --- 232.9 (1080P) --- 5867
> 
> 
> 
> AdamK47 --- 5960X @ 4.0GHz --- 4-Way GTX Titan X --- 1300 / 1800 (7200) --- 202.1 (1440P) --- 5092
> 
> 
> 
> AdamK47 --- 5960X @ 4.0GHz --- 4-Way GTX Titan X --- 1300 / 1800 (7200) --- 120.7 (4K) --- 3039










x3
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> Update
> 
> Mydog --- 5960X @ 5.0GHz --- 2-Way GTX Titan X --- 1528 / 2055 --- 213.0 (1080P) --- 5367











? Special Sauce ? 160 to 213??








*Top 30*

*****************************************************

*Rule Adjustment in the OP: Each user can have only one entry in the Top 30 1080P table. Your best score which is > the position 30 score at the time the entry is made.*
Spread the glory.








...I'm sure you'll let me know of any corrections needed.


----------



## Kaapstad

1440p --- Kaapstad --- 5960X @4.5 --- GTX-Titan X 4-Way SLI --- 1480/2002 --- 218.4 --- 5501


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> ? Special Sauce ? 160 to 213??


Nop, just unstable first run


----------



## CptnSlow

Just installed it so theres been no tweaking yet.

CptnSlow --- 4790K @4.0GHz --- R9 295x2 --- 1018/1250 --- 99.5 --- 2507


----------



## kx11

kx11 --- 5930k @ 4.6GHz --- GTX Titan X --- 1300 / 7550 --- 104.4 (1080P) --- 2631


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> AdamK47 --- 5930k @ 4.6GHz --- GTX Titan X --- 1300 / 7550 --- 104.4 (1080P) --- 2631
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


wut? please explain.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaapstad*
> 
> 1440p --- Kaapstad --- 5960X @4.5 --- GTX-Titan X 4-Way SLI --- 1480/2002 --- 218.4 --- 5501











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptnSlow*
> 
> Just installed it so theres been no tweaking yet.
> 
> CptnSlow --- 4790K @4.0GHz --- R9 295x2 --- 1018/1250 --- 99.5 --- 2507











Probably one of very few where the score is better than the FPS in ranking


----------



## kx11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> wut? please explain.


explain what ?

lucky for me i got the log file

https://www.dropbox.com/s/plx5cd86s5zwed8/log.html?dl=0

hopefully it's good


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> explain what ?
> 
> lucky for me i got the log file
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/plx5cd86s5zwed8/log.html?dl=0
> 
> hopefully it's good


c'mon, read your post
are you adamk47 or kx11.


----------



## CasualCat

CasualCat --- [email protected] -- 1 GTX Titan X -- 101.6 - 2558


CasualCat --- [email protected] -- 1 GTX Titan X -- 62.9 - 1583


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CasualCat*
> 
> CasualCat --- [email protected] -- 1 GTX Titan X -- 101.6 - 2558
> 
> 
> CasualCat --- [email protected] -- 1 GTX Titan X -- 62.9 - 1583










x2


----------



## Mydog

Mydog --- 5960X @ 5.0GHz --- GTX Titan X --- 1541 / 2055 --- 114.0 (1080P) --- 2873


----------



## CasualCat

more aggressive settings than previously:

CasualCat --- [email protected] -- 1 GTX Titan X -- 108.1 - 2723


CasualCat --- [email protected] -- 1 GTX Titan X -- 66.3 - 1669


----------



## kx11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> c'mon, read your post
> are you adamk47 or kx11.


oh crap

sorry , fixed it


----------



## cstkl1

cstkl1 --- 4790k / 4.7ghz ---- Titan X 1506 Mhz / 4000 [email protected] ---- 111.8 ---- *2815* 1080p



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







cstkl1 --- 4790k / 4.7ghz ---- Titan X 1455 Mhz / 4000 Mhz [email protected],1.23v ---- 194.4 ---- *4893* 1080p



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Mydog

@cstkl1

Good score









On your SLI score it's your CPU that holds you back just by number of cores vs 5960X


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> @cstkl1
> 
> Good score
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On your SLI score it's your CPU that holds you back just by number of cores vs 5960X


Nah if any its the l3 cache slightly. Atleast now ure scores makes sense n i am beginning to see what you mean. Will redo sli 1500 later when room gets colder.


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> Nah if any its the l3 cache slightly. Atleast now ure scores makes sense n i am beginning to see what you mean. Will redo sli 1500 later when room gets colder.


Did you follow the FPS during your runs?


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> Did you follow the FPS during your runs?


No. Its not a fps problem. Btw bro talk in titan x thread. Afaik this is more for posting scores. I still can raise those scores slightly on those same clocks. Need to test a few bios.
But you confirmed the issue which i noticed when i was testing the card scaling of clock speed n voltage with respect to temps.

Expect all the crazy titan x guys to start soon.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> No. Its not a fps problem. *Btw bro talk in titan x thread. Afaik this is more for posting scores*. I still can raise those scores slightly on those same clocks. Need to test a few bios.
> But you confirmed the issue which i noticed when i was testing the card scaling of clock speed n voltage with respect to temps.
> 
> Expect all the crazy titan x guys to start soon.


it's for discussion too.


----------



## Xoriam

I think this belongs in your thread Jpmboy









http://www.overclock.net/t/1360884/official-top-30-unigine-valley-benchmark-1-0/12030#post_23779900


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> kx11 --- 5930k @ 4.6GHz --- GTX Titan X --- 1300 / 7550 --- 104.4 (1080P) --- 2631











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> Mydog --- 5960X @ 5.0GHz --- GTX Titan X --- 1541 / 2055 --- 114.0 (1080P) --- 2873











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CasualCat*
> 
> more aggressive settings than previously:
> CasualCat --- [email protected] -- 1 GTX Titan X -- 108.1 - 2723
> 
> CasualCat --- [email protected] -- 1 GTX Titan X -- 66.3 - 1669










x2
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> cstkl1 --- 4790k / 4.7ghz ---- Titan X 1506 Mhz / 4000 [email protected] ---- 111.8 ---- *2815* 1080p
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cstkl1 --- 4790k / 4.7ghz ---- Titan X 1455 Mhz / 4000 Mhz [email protected],1.23v ---- 194.4 ---- *4893* 1080p
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!










x2
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> I think this belongs in your thread Jpmboy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1360884/official-top-30-unigine-valley-benchmark-1-0/12030#post_23779900


too funny!


----------



## smackaholic

Hey all...just testing out my new cards on an older box. Will be upgrading the rest of the components later this year.

smackaholic --- 2600k @ 4.7GHz ---- 2x Titan X SLI ---- 138.8 ---- 3497


----------



## Jpmboy

jpmboy --- [email protected] --- 2 GTX Titan X --- 207.8 -- 5236


ugh - had a 210 run and it froze right at the rock walkway before I hit F12.


----------



## Swolern

Gota be quick on that F12 Jpm!









Happen to me once too and it sucked. All these Titan X bios developments im sure you will be getting a higher score just down the road.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Gota be quick on that F12 Jpm!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happen to me once too and it sucked. All these Titan X bios developments im sure you will be getting a higher score just down the road.


that or a new driver...


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smackaholic*
> 
> Hey all...just testing out my new cards on an older box. Will be upgrading the rest of the components later this year.
> smackaholic --- 2600k @ 4.7GHz ---- 2x Titan X SLI ---- 138.8 ---- 3497











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> jpmboy --- [email protected] --- 2 GTX Titan X --- 207.8 -- 5236
> 
> ugh - had a 210 run and it froze right at the rock walkway before I hit F12.


----------



## koc6

I'm in


koc --- i7-4790K @ Stock Speed ---- GPU titan x SLI, 111.3 FPS ---- 2803


----------



## koc6

What is my rank


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koc6*
> 
> I'm in
> 
> 
> koc[6] --- i7-4790K @ Stock Speed ---- GPU titan x SLI, 111.3 FPS ---- 2803











#3 of 3 2xTitan X


----------



## Orthello

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #3 of 3 2xTitan X


I'll have a number up thursday ... the hsfs come off tonight ... long painfull drawn out process it has been too ;-)


----------



## Orthello

Orthello --- 4820k @ 4.7GHz --- GTX Titan X SLI --- 1550/ 8000 --- 126.4 (1440P) --- 3185 , ambient water run 29c . Last day above zero for me







, gunning for my Tri SLI 980 score once under the cold.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Orthello*
> 
> Orthello --- 4820k @ 4.7GHz --- GTX Titan X SLI --- 1550/ 8000 --- 126.4 (1440P) --- 3185 , ambient water run 29c . Last day above zero for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , gunning for my Tri SLI 980 score once under the cold.


----------



## Jpmboy

jpmboy -- [email protected] -- 2 GTX Titan X --- 133.7 --- 3367

"ambient water"








just edged out my 980 Strix Tri-SLi score.


----------



## Orthello

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> jpmboy -- [email protected] -- 2 GTX Titan X --- 133.7 --- 3367
> 
> "ambient water"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just edged out my 980 Strix Tri-SLi score.


Nice one JPM







.. time to put cyclops bios on i can see .. was just on max air before (1.255v) with high water temps ~ 29c. I need my cpu clocks back at 5.1 too so yeah i'll post again tonight on chilly water all running to plan.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Orthello*
> 
> Nice one JPM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .. time to put cyclops bios on i can see .. was just on max air before (1.255v). I need my cpu clocks back at 5.1 too so yeah i'll post again tonight all running to plan.


cool - I know putting the refrigerator-funny-rig together has to take some serious time!


----------



## Orthello

Yeah every where i've looked i've run out of stuff lately or been road blocked at the last minute . I finally have it all together - touch wood.

Nice to see two titan Xs can take out the best of the Tri SLI 980s.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Orthello*
> 
> Yeah every where i've looked i've run out of stuff lately or been road blocked at the last minute . I finally have it all together - touch wood.
> 
> Nice to see two titan Xs can take out the best of the Tri SLI 980s.


just barely tho. I'm sure you'll do better.









lol - I'm waiting to see gunslinger post the first 4-figure FPS run in valley or heaven.


----------



## Orthello

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> just barely tho. I'm sure you'll do better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol - I'm waiting to see gunslinger post the first 4-figure FPS run in valley or heaven.


Well yeah the 4 cards will demolish us regardless of clocks









If i could justify even three for gaming i might look at it but yeah .. power requirements creep in too.

I'll just be glad to see negative temps again , its been too long







Titan X SLI progression - 1420-1440 clocks air cooled stock voltage stock cooler , 1550-1575 water cooled 29c liquid 1.255v , xxxx for chilled subzero liquid at 1.312(1.274real) at -25c . xxxx is what i'm interested in lol.


----------



## Orthello

Orthello --- 4820k @ 5.1GHz --- GTX Titan X SLI --- 1610/ 8320 --- 133.2 (1440P) --- 3355 -







1/2 a frame away JPM .. you and that big engine you got there lol ..

Was benching 1633 but as you know in this bench its more about the ram speed .. 8400mhz was artifacts everywhere lol.

Well its early days ;-) i'm going to find that 1/2 frame lol.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> jpmboy -- [email protected] -- 2 GTX Titan X --- 133.7 --- 3367
> 
> "ambient water"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just edged out my 980 Strix Tri-SLi score.











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Orthello*
> 
> Orthello --- 4820k @ 5.1GHz --- GTX Titan X SLI --- 1610/ 8320 --- 133.2 (1440P) --- 3355 -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1/2 a frame away JPM .. you and that big engine you got there lol ..
> Was benching 1633 but as you know in this bench its more about the ram speed .. 8400mhz was artifacts everywhere lol.
> Well its early days ;-) *i'm going to find that 1/2 frame* lol.











I'm sure you will!


----------



## Orthello

Orthello --- 4820k @ 5.1GHz --- GTX Titan X SLI --- 1633/ 8360 --- 134.2 (1440P) --- 3379


----------



## Orthello

Orthello --- 4820k @ 5.1GHz --- GTX Titan X SLI --- 1628/ 8360 --- 72.3 (4K) --- 1822


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Orthello*
> 
> Orthello --- 4820k @ 5.1GHz --- GTX Titan X SLI --- 1633/ 8360 --- 134.2 (1440P) --- 3379











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Orthello*
> 
> Orthello --- 4820k @ 5.1GHz --- GTX Titan X SLI --- 1628/ 8360 --- 72.3 (4K) --- 1822











Lol - Bro, for you I do an unscheduled update.


----------



## Orthello

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol - Bro, for you I do an unscheduled update.


Ah cheers for that man !!

Until we hit a cold winter night thats probably me for a bit lol .. unless skyn3ts coming bios has some magic in it or we find the voltage hard mod .

I did a 1080p bench but only hitting bit over 200fps there .. i need more horses in the CPU side of things for that res , that's probably what i'll do next 5960x .


----------



## Orthello

Orthello --- 4820k @ 5.0GHz --- GTX Titan X (single) --- 1640/ 8360 --- 117.1 (1080p) --- 2951


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Orthello*
> 
> Orthello --- 4820k @ 5.0GHz --- GTX Titan X (single) --- 1640/ 8360 --- 117.1 (1080p) --- 2951











*! New First Place !*


----------



## Jpmboy

playing with bios settings - don;t really know if the few FPS are due to that tho..

jpmboy -- [email protected] -- GTX Titan X 1531/3985 -- 209.1 --- 5268


----------



## Jpmboy

jpmboy -- [email protected] -- 2 GTX Titan X -- 1505/2009 -- 73.0 --- 1840 (4K)


----------



## Orthello

Some nice gains there Jpm !! GPU BIOS tweaks ? I'm going to do some lower MHz tests and play with some different BIOSes and see what I can get to. Pretty low clocks for your result there efficiency seems very high - well done.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> playing with bios settings - don;t really know if the few FPS are due to that tho..
> 
> jpmboy -- [email protected] -- GTX Titan X 1531/3985 -- 209.1 --- 5268
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> jpmboy -- [email protected] -- 2 GTX Titan X -- 1505/2009 -- 73.0 --- 1840 (4K)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## DividebyZERO

A test run 4k 2xaa for fun, 1100/1550 on gpus 4.0ghz on my trusty old x5650....when i get some time, i'll rerun for checking min, seems low but avg'd a measly 70fps


----------



## Dagamus NM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Orthello*
> 
> Orthello --- 4820k @ 5.0GHz --- GTX Titan X (single) --- 1640/ 8360 --- 117.1 (1080p) --- 2951


Well done, bravo!!

So I see Jpmboy chasing you but I don't think he will get there. The speed of the 5820K compared to the speed of the 5960X seems to make quite a difference in a high strung setup.

I am curious about what other hardware differences there are between the two of you.

Motherboard, memory, SSD, raid config?

What are the things that make a difference in this program? It isn't raw frequency because we see values decrease after a certain point. It reminds me of looking at a dyno graph.


----------



## Orthello

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dagamus NM*
> 
> Well done, bravo!!
> 
> So I see Jpmboy chasing you but I don't think he will get there. The speed of the 5820K compared to the speed of the 5960X seems to make quite a difference in a high strung setup.
> 
> I am curious about what other hardware differences there are between the two of you.
> 
> Motherboard, memory, SSD, raid config?
> 
> What are the things that make a difference in this program? It isn't raw frequency because we see values decrease after a certain point. It reminds me of looking at a dyno graph.


Well hes set me some work in 4k. I'm currently sitting of 72.9 fps lol .. 0.1 fps behind JPMs latest bench there. Think i'm ahead in 1440p and single card 1080p and i won't attempt SLI 1080p as his big engine (5960x) will eat me alive in that low res lol where its more cpu limitation that gpu limited.

Basically hes got the cpu muscle , and most likely a cleaner install and better software setup. All i've got going for me at present is raw GPU grunt







. I'm basically a gamer tha benches on his gaming rig lol.

My cpu is the 4820k , its likely 10-15% behind in IPC clock for clock compared to the new achitecture in the 5960x , dd3 vs dd4 also. I hope to get a 5960x soon , once i've paid the titans off ;-)

The full system is 4820k @ 5.0-5.1 (bench 5.1 daily driver at 5.0) , Asus RIVE , 16gb DDR3 which i run 1666-2000 mhz 9-9-9-28-1 and a 480 gb Vertex 4 SSD , its a pretty old cpu/mobo setup really . The GPUs get all the budget at present. All benching is done on my daily driver os which is win 7 x64 .. a 2 year old install which likely doesnt help.


----------



## Jpmboy

lol - don't forget about the chillbox.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dagamus NM*
> 
> Well done, bravo!!
> So I see Jpmboy chasing you but I don't think he will get there. The speed of the 5820K compared to the speed of the 5960X seems to make quite a difference in a high strung setup.
> I am curious about what other hardware differences there are between the two of you.
> Motherboard, memory, SSD, raid config?
> What are the things that make a difference in this program? It isn't raw frequency because we see values decrease after a certain point. *It reminds me of looking at a dyno graph*.


if HP is rolling over on the dyno (vs torque) the engine is either out of tune, or running below 5000 RPM.









still gotta run a single card in this bench.


----------



## Dagamus NM

My mistake, I thought you were running a haswell-e 5820k orthello. This is why I was questioning other parameters between the two setups. I stayed up too late watching a documentary on the Grim Sleeper serial killer on HBO last night. I was reading this at the same time.

As the proud parent of twin 5960X's I have read plenty before and after purchase that make me ponder if I wouldn't have been better off buying one and getting a 5820K with a serious GPU or two on a board that only has space for two. My OCD forces me to fill them spots even if it were something rediculous like quad Titan LMNOP's.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

*MrTOOSHORT -- 3930k @4.8GHz -- TITAN-X @1583MHz /8712MHz -- 116.7 FPS (1080P) -- 2939:*


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> *MrTOOSHORT -- 3930k @4.8GHz -- TITAN-X @1583MHz /8712MHz -- 116.7 FPS (1080P) -- 2939:*


----------



## DividebyZERO

Dividebyzero -- x5650 x2 @ 4.0ghz - [email protected]/1550 -- 70.1FPS (4k) score:1766
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DividebyZERO*
> 
> A test run 4k 2xaa for fun, 1100/1550 on gpus 4.0ghz on my trusty old x5650....when i get some time, i'll rerun for checking min, seems low but avg'd a measly 70fps


MrTOOSHORT so close to Othello


----------



## Orthello

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> *MrTOOSHORT -- 3930k @4.8GHz -- TITAN-X @1583MHz /8712MHz -- 116.7 FPS (1080P) -- 2939:*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DividebyZERO*
> 
> Dividebyzero -- x5650 x2 @ 4.0ghz - [email protected]/1550 -- 70.1FPS (4k) score:1766
> MrTOOSHORT so close to Othello


Some massive ram clocks there MrTooShort









Yeah its a bit close for comfort lol .. going to have to push it a bit harder


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DividebyZERO*
> 
> Dividebyzero -- x5650 x2 @ 4.0ghz - [email protected]/1550 -- 70.1FPS (4k) score:1766
> MrTOOSHORT so close to Othello


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

*UPDATE:*

*MrTOOSHORT -- 4930k @4.5GHz -- TITAN-X @1598MHz / 8760MHz -- 117.6FPS -- 2962 (1080P):*


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> *UPDATE:*
> 
> *MrTOOSHORT -- 4930k @4.5GHz -- TITAN-X @1598MHz / 8760MHz -- 117.6FPS -- 2962 (1080P):*


----------



## Orthello

Orthello --- 4820k @ 5.0GHz --- GTX Titan X (single) --- 1630/ 8360 --- 118.5 (1080p) --- 2986


----------



## Jpmboy

jpmboy -- [email protected] --- GTX Titan X -- 114.3 -- 2880


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

*Update please...
*
*MrTOOSHORT -- 4930k @4.66GHz -- TITAN-X @1594MHz /8740MHz -- 119.3 FPS -- 3006 (1080P):*


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Orthello*
> 
> Orthello --- 4820k @ 5.0GHz --- GTX Titan X (single) --- 1630/ 8360 --- 118.5 (1080p) --- 2986












Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> jpmboy -- [email protected] --- GTX Titan X -- 114.3 -- 2880


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> *Update please...
> *
> *MrTOOSHORT -- 4930k @4.5GHz -- TITAN-X @1598MHz /8760MHz -- 119.0 FPS -- 2998 (1080P):*











*! New First Place !*


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Sorry Jpmboy...

I edited my score once more on the last post. If you could be so kind as to update once again.









Thanks again for all the work being the OP on many threads!


----------



## Jpmboy

^^ got it.









@MrTooshort - so what's your opinion of the stress level and "difficulty" of Heaven 4.0 vs Valley? They don't seem to tolerate the same clock settings on my cards, and I don't know why, but Valley just seems to scale poorly in SLI - for some, SLI is just broke. Being a/the leading scorer on both, we value your opinion.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

I think Heaven is a little more stressful because it's a longer bench. Longer usually means temps will rise towards the end and that's what will make these benches fail. Otherwise it's pretty much the same stress level in both Heaven and Valley, as my core and vram are at similar clocks.

Memory/vram play an important role in both also imo. Got real lucky with my card, just like the beast OG Titan before. Was due since I got two lemon KPE 780 TIs in a row. Now I just need to hit the cpu lottery!


----------



## BossJ

First post for any thing like this... Just built my first water cooling setup. Do I post this here? (I'm running SLI - DO I need to run single card?)

*UPDATE:* BossJ -- 5930k @4.6GHz -- TITAN-X (SLI) @1506MHz /7800MHz -- 169.6 FPS -- 4272 (1080P)


----------



## Orthello

Good to see you here Boss







shes alive under h20









It looks like you have posted everything right.

Up that ram speed mate - in this bench you will need it (it likes it more than core speed) lol. Take that voltage to 1.274v add some mhz to core too.


----------



## Orthello

Boss just noticed you have Prec X in the background running - shut everything down but the bench program as that will help too.


----------



## BossJ

Ah. My settings will hold without it running?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Orthello*
> 
> Boss just noticed you have Prec X in the background running - shut everything down but the bench program as that will help too.


My settings will hold without it open? - I'm such a benching noob.

And yes! Thank God she's alive under h20. I keep looking back there to see if she's running. It's so dang quiet. lol


----------



## Orthello

Settings will keep until the driver crashes .. if you see screen go blank for a bit then come back shes crashed and recovered. Eg the ram clocks top right are a good indicator of this too , if you see them lower during the bench then its crashed in the drivers.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> I think Heaven is a little more stressful because it's a longer bench. Longer usually means temps will rise towards the end and that's what will make these benches fail. Otherwise it's pretty much the same stress level in both Heaven and Valley, as my core and vram are at similar clocks.
> 
> Memory/vram play an important role in both also imo. Got real lucky with my card, just like the beast OG Titan before. Was due since I got two lemon KPE 780 TIs in a row. *Now I just need to hit the cpu lottery*!


I should probably look at Valey more... Yeah, me too. This 5960X needs more voltage than I like using to run >4.7GHz. I felt as tho I got lucky with the 780Ti KP and 980 Strix. Others have been "average" performers,








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BossJ*
> 
> First post for any thing like this... Just built my first water cooling setup. Do I post this here? (I'm running SLI - DO I need to run single card?)
> 
> *UPDATE:* BossJ -- 5930k @4.6GHz -- TITAN-X (SLI) @1506MHz /7800MHz -- 169.6 FPS -- 4272 (1080P)











*! Top 30 !*


----------



## BossJ

BossJ -- 5930k @4.6GHz -- TITAN-X (SLI) @1506MHz /7710MHz -- 197.0 FPS -- 4962 (1080P)

Ok last one for awhile. Sorry jpmboy!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BossJ*
> 
> BossJ -- 5930k @4.6GHz -- TITAN-X (SLI) @1506MHz /7710MHz -- 197.0 FPS -- 4962 (1080P)
> 
> Ok last one for awhile. Sorry jpmboy!












lol - don't stop if there's more!


----------



## BossJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol - don't stop if there's more!


There should be but have to flash cyclops bios







only running at 1.243v right now.


----------



## =FIB=Goldberg

At long last new shiny bits to play with

=FIB=Goldberg --- 5960x @ 4.69GHz --- 780ti Kingpin -- 222.6 FPS --- Score 5608


----------



## Orthello

Running the tank dry ....

Orthello-- 4820k @5.1GHz -- TITAN-X (Single) @1630mhz /8380MHz -- 119.7 FPS -- 3014 (1080P)



Orthello-- 4820k @5.1GHz -- TITAN-X (SLI) @1620mhz /8380MHz -- 73.5 FPS -- 1851 (4K)



1440p and 1080p SLI to come


----------



## Orthello

Orthello-- 4820k @5.1GHz -- TITAN-X (SLI) @1620mhz /8360MHz -- 204.2 FPS -- 5144 (1080p) -- At least i put my best Tri SLI 980 1080p score in the shade with this one :


----------



## Orthello

Orthello-- 4820k @5.1GHz -- TITAN-X (SLI) @1620mhz /8380MHz -- 136.2 FPS -- 3430 (1440p)



Thats me JPM ... cheers for updating it all


----------



## marc0053

marc0053 i7 5960x @ 4.9 GHz - GTX Titan X @ 1567 MHz / 4082 MHz - Score 2922


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *=FIB=Goldberg*
> 
> At long last new shiny bits to play with
> 
> =FIB=Goldberg --- 5960x @ 4.69GHz --- 780ti Kingpin -- 222.6 FPS --- Score 5608











*! Top 30 !*
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Orthello*
> 
> Running the tank dry ....
> 
> Orthello-- 4820k @5.1GHz -- TITAN-X (Single) @1630mhz /8380MHz -- 119.7 FPS -- 3014 (1080P)
> 
> 
> 
> Orthello-- 4820k @5.1GHz -- TITAN-X (SLI) @1620mhz /8380MHz -- 73.5 FPS -- 1851 (4K)
> 
> 
> 
> 1440p and 1080p SLI to come











Please see the note in my folow-up post
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Orthello*
> 
> Orthello-- 4820k @5.1GHz -- TITAN-X (SLI) @1620mhz /8360MHz -- 204.2 FPS -- 5144 (1080p) -- At least i put my best Tri SLI 980 1080p score in the shade with this one :











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Orthello*
> 
> Orthello-- 4820k @5.1GHz -- TITAN-X (SLI) @1620mhz /8380MHz -- 136.2 FPS -- 3430 (1440p)
> 
> 
> 
> Thats me JPM ... cheers for updating it all











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> marc0053 i7 5960x @ 4.9 GHz - GTX Titan X @ 1567 MHz / 4082 MHz - Score 2922


----------



## Jpmboy

*Hey guys - I just noticed that we have several entries where the number of graphics cards/GPUs on-board during a run is not exactly what the active card/gpu count is. I fully understand that a by-stander GPU is not likely to contribute to the score (whether helpful or detrimental) but having had to deal with this issue and OCN Members in other threads, I will be adding the following "Rule" to the OP. All entries made up to this date (May 4, 2015; 6:33PM ET) stand. Any future entries will need to comply with the following:

NOTE: Disabling SLI or CFX is insufficient when claiming a lower GPU count for a score. Eg, for a single card run, all other graphics cards must be switched off (not detected by Unigine)*
*
This was my oversight and I take full responsibility, very sorry.

That said.... these are freakin incredible scores!!*


----------



## Orthello

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> *Hey guys - I just noticed that we have several entries where the number of graphics cards/GPUs on-board during a run is not exactly what the active card/gpu count is. I fully understand that a by-stander GPU is not likely to contribute to the score (whether helpful or detrimental) but having had to deal with this issue and OCN Members in other threads, I will be adding the following "Rule" to the OP. All entries made up to this date (May 4, 2015; 6:33PM ET) stand. Any future entries will need to comply with the following:
> 
> NOTE: Disabling SLI or CFX is insufficient when claiming a lower GPU count for a score. Eg, for a single card run, all other graphics cards must be switched off (not detected by Unigine)*
> *
> This was my oversight and I take full responsibility, very sorry.
> 
> That said.... these are freakin incredible scores!!*


I hear what your saying JPM , i think if enabling or disabling the adapter doesn't work (it should work) then i'll stick to SLI benching as with the chillbox i can't get to mobo dipswitches easily at all.

Not a problem for air cooled / ambient watercool guys but when you're running an air tight subzero system you can't open the box easily.

Anyway thanks for accepting the results







- they are real (SLI was disabled in driver) and i doubt anything but excess power draw and higher fluid temps came from the second card during the single card runs.

It must be a lot of work updating this thread - appreciate it, its a lot of fun


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Orthello*
> 
> I hear what your saying JPM , i think if enabling or disabling the adapter doesn't work (it should work) then i'll stick to SLI benching as with the chillbox i can't get to mobo dipswitches easily at all.
> 
> Not a problem for air cooled / ambient watercool guys but when you're running an air tight subzero system you can't open the box easily.
> 
> Anyway thanks for accepting the results
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - they are real (SLI was disabled in driver) and i doubt anything but excess power draw and higher fluid temps came from the second card during the single card runs.
> 
> *It must be a lot of work updating this thread* - appreciate it, its a lot of fun


Thanks.
not really.. add it to the other 4 bench threads and it ... adds up.


----------



## BossJ

BossJ --- 5930x @ 4.6GHz --- Titan X (SLI) -- 199.1 --- Score 5016



I think this is about my max







Stopped Mem OC at 500 - never crashed probably could squeeze a bit more out of that, but until i drop my temps below 30C - my core aint gonna move. lol


----------



## =FIB=Goldberg

Just got a better score last night







but still more to get out of this setup . Well good news and bad news they started rewiring my house today so soon will have to turn off computer







good part is new wiring as the old stuff is about 30 years old and needed changing lets hope for more stable power once its done







. Going to get custom computer wiring ie surge protection upgraded LAN .
Once all the work is done around the house I can setup the computer just how I want it


----------



## Orthello

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *=FIB=Goldberg*
> 
> Just got a better score last night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but still more to get out of this setup . Well good news and bad news they started rewiring my house today so soon will have to turn off computer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> good part is new wiring as the old stuff is about 30 years old and needed changing lets hope for more stable power once its done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Going to get custom computer wiring ie surge protection upgraded LAN .
> Once all the work is done around the house I can setup the computer just how I want it


With a quad 780tickp setup i can believe you truly need it lol !! I can remember one 780tic @ 1.4v 1500mhz drawing more power than both my Titan xs do now @ 1630 mhz 1.27v.

Not a fair comparison due to voltage but you get the idea , i think you could be looking at 2000watts just to power the four cards ??


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BossJ*
> 
> BossJ --- 5930x @ 4.6GHz --- Titan X (SLI) -- 199.1 --- Score 5016
> 
> 
> 
> I think this is about my max
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stopped Mem OC at 500 - never crashed probably could squeeze a bit more out of that, but until i drop my temps below 30C - my core aint gonna move. lol











If you haven't crashed the benchmark at least once, you're _not_ pushing it!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *=FIB=Goldberg*
> 
> Just got a better score last night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but still more to get out of this setup . Well good news and bad news they started rewiring my house today so soon will have to turn off computer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> good part is new wiring as the old stuff is about 30 years old and needed changing lets hope for more stable power once its done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Going to get custom computer wiring ie surge protection upgraded LAN .
> Once all the work is done around the house I can setup the computer just how I want it


I ran two "home-run" dedicated lines (both 120V20A) to my home office for the same reason... especially needed when I was running 3 780Ti kingpins at over 1.5V








1800-2000 watts from the wall. A 1500AXi would OCP at 1.35V.

The 780TiKP is a real firebreather! 4 is over the top. How many PSUs are you using and I hope you have an EVBOT for those monsters.









A full die Maxwell with 12GB vram, on a Strix or Kingpin PCB is my dream GPU (today anyway







)


----------



## =FIB=Goldberg

Hey Jpmboy your one crazy dude 1.5 v lol . I am still running 1.3v so your telling me I can push them @ 1.5v omg yes I have a water chiller like you and I can keep the water temps down but 1.5v on chilled water wow

As for power I use 3 x Corsair AX 1200W I have 2 in the computer when using it for day to day stuff then I connect the 3rd power suppy when doing overclocking

I use the (GTX Classified Controller) to input the power and DMM to keep an eye on volts

No wonder you beet me in benchmarks







and yes I do still use the EVBOT aswell


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *=FIB=Goldberg*
> 
> Hey Jpmboy your one crazy dude 1.5 v lol . I am still running 1.3v so your telling me I can push them @ 1.5v omg yes I have a water chiller like you and I can keep the water temps down but 1.5v on chilled water wow
> 
> As for power I use 3 x Corsair AX 1200W I have 2 in the computer when using it for day to day stuff then I connect the 3rd power suppy when doing overclocking
> 
> I use the (GTX Classified Controller) to input the power and DMM to keep an eye on volts
> 
> No wonder you beet me in benchmarks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and yes I do still use the EVBOT aswell


lool - i don't have a evidence of 1.5V, but the 780TiKP was probably the most fun card(s) I've owned. Especially on those -12C nights with the window open.









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!










What's helpful is the PEX and OCP settings on the EVBOT.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Another update...

*MrTOOSHORT -- 4930k @4.8GHz -- TITAN-X @1594MHz /8760MHz -- 119.9 FPS -- 3019 (1080P):*


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Another update...
> 
> *MrTOOSHORT -- 4930k @4.8GHz -- TITAN-X @1594MHz /8760MHz -- 119.9 FPS -- 3019 (1080P):*











*! Retakes First Place !*

again - that vram is ridiculous









try a 1440P or 4K with that amazing ram. 4K is very ram dependent


----------



## Orthello

Man what a race !! It looks like we are heading into the 120s .. will post again Sunday


----------



## Jpmboy




----------



## Orthello

Orthello -- [email protected] -- TITAN-X @1630MHz /8383MHz -- 121.8 FPS -- 3068 (1080P):


----------



## Orthello

Orthello -- [email protected] -- TITAN-X SLI @1620MHz /8380MHz -- 208.6 FPS -- 5256(1080P): - I think this puts me back in the top 10


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Crazy stuff Orthello!









Congratulations on the top scores!


----------



## Orthello

Thanks MrTooShort , I've learnt a lot about getting the last % out of my setup ...thanks to you pushing me so hard !!! That vram oc you have is isane man and hard to counter in this bench.

This CPU has gotta go when i get some funds lol. If we both had ddr4 5xxx chips the scores would be better yet , seems valley is even more CPU limited in 1080p too either that or scaling is really bad .

Skylake may be better still , so have to wait and see what's the next CPU I buy.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Orthello*
> 
> Orthello -- [email protected] -- TITAN-X @1630MHz /8383MHz -- 121.8 FPS -- 3068 (1080P):


Entry shows 2 cards on board. removed from single card Top 30

discussed just 12 posts earlier.







*
Rejected as a single card entry*
*Please read the instructions in post 1 of this thread for entry requirements.*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Orthello*
> 
> Orthello -- [email protected] -- TITAN-X SLI @1620MHz /8380MHz -- 208.6 FPS -- 5256(1080P): - I think this puts me back in the top 10











! Top 30 !
Replaces your previous Top 30 Score


----------



## Orthello

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Lol - nice sub-zero run ! -11C at the end :thumb
> ! Top 30 !
> Replaces your previous Top 30 Score


Thanks JPM .. blame it on MrTooShort and winter lol .. had to be real cold to get a better score lol.

Liquid was about -27c during that run . Gamed at 1590/8000 SLI afterwards for two hours in dyling light and ended up at -25.5c liquid.


----------



## Orthello

Well re the rejection of the single card result that was with the adaptor disabled in device manager . I went to that trouble after your new rules re bystander cards.

Sigh not sure what more could be done short of ripping the card out of the system - which i'm not going to do just for a bench given its piped in via the sealed chillbox .

You note it has not picked up the two cards top right near top like it would even for a bystander card.

I'll think that's it for me and this thread ... was fun but now its too much work.


----------



## Barefooter

Been awfully quiet around here lately.

I bet we see some 980ti scores here pretty quick!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Orthello*
> 
> Well re the rejection of the single card result that was with the adaptor disabled in device manager . I went to that trouble after your new rules re bystander cards.
> 
> Sigh not sure what more could be done short of ripping the card out of the system - which i'm not going to do just for a bench given its piped in via the sealed chillbox .
> 
> You note it has not picked up the two cards top right near top like it would even for a bystander card.
> 
> I'll think that's it for me and this thread ... was fun but now its too much work.


MB does not have PCIE lane switches?

119.7 score restored.


----------



## Orthello

Yes the RIVE does have PCIE dip switches. But it takes ~ 14 hours to get up to ambient temps so everything doesn't immediately condensate when i open the chillbox from -25c normal running temps. 6 screws to remove , set dipswitch , close chillbox. 1 hr later i'm at -25c temps. Run benchmarks . Shutdown , wait 14hrs , open chillbox , reset dip switches to enable SLI and close chillbox again. etc.

Chillboxes are totally sealed from ambient air.

It a 30 hr process for me to run a single card bench for me (going to and from SLI enabled via mobo dipswitches), so yeah not worth it for me with my limited time to bother. Disabling the adapter via device manager we all know does the same thing , in software.

I hope those that complained feel good about it - you just have less competition now. If you compare my clocks / temps you can see its all inline with legitimate results.

Thanks for all the updates JPM but this sort of taken all the enjoyment out of it for me .

I'll game for a while , over benching for now


----------



## Swolern

Just catching up with the thread. Orthello & TooShort's battle was simply epic!! Good job guys.









Its going to be extremely tough for any 980ti to catch up to those scores.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Just catching up with the thread. *Orthello & TooShort's battle was simply epic*!! Good job guys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its going to be extremely tough for any 980ti to catch up to those scores.


it sure was....


----------



## kurei

kurei--- 4770K/4.1 GHz ---- Gtx 980, 1540/8000 ---- 45.3---- 1142


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kurei*
> 
> kurei--- 4770K/4.1 GHz ---- Gtx 980, 1540/8000 ---- 45.3---- 1142
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


this seems a bit low for a 980 clocked @1540 / 8000 mhz (?)


----------



## kurei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> this seems a bit low for a 980 clocked @1540 / 8000 mhz (?)


I was thinking the same thing but thats what i'm getting. could you tell me what i might have messed up?


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kurei*
> 
> I was thinking the same thing but thats what i'm getting. could you tell me what i might have messed up?


are you using a modded bios? what do you get if using stock clocks and stock bios?


----------



## kurei

No. I'm on the msi gtx 980 stock bios. For my settings I used +87 mv though vrel perf caps me to 1.231 v after a minute of the run. Stock boost is 1341 mhz. Power target 122% and temp target at 84. Temps never went above 75 C during benchmark
Frequency +200
Memory +500
Using msi afterburner.
Thanks. Stock score is about 1010 in heaven 4.0


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kurei*
> 
> kurei--- 4770K/4.1 GHz ---- Gtx 980, 1540/8000 ---- 45.3---- 1142












score is about right for 1 980 at 1440P.


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> score is about right for 1 980 at 1440P.


so i guess it's just me having high expectation on a 980 @ 1500mhz+


----------



## thestx974

hi guys, How you made to reach 200 FPS in heaven with Titan X ? because I have a sli Titan x and i use cyclops 3 bios but I was unable to reach 200 fps. Can someone help me ?









STX--- 5930K/3.5 GHZ ---- SLI TITAN X, 1518/8020 ---- 172.9 ---- 4356


----------



## kurei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thestx974*
> 
> hi guys, How you made to reach 200 FPS in heaven with Titan X ? because I have a sli Titan x and i use cyclops 3 bios but I was unable to reach 200 fps. Can someone help me ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> STX--- 5930K/3.5 GHZ ---- SLI TITAN X, 1518/8020 ---- 172.9 ---- 4356


What core clocks are you running?
EDIT : Just saw. At 1500 if you are getting that score my guess is it's either that your cpu is bottle necking performance or the people getting 200 plus Fps are on water cooling for their gpus.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thestx974*
> 
> hi guys, How you made to reach 200 FPS in heaven with Titan X ? because I have a sli Titan x and i use cyclops 3 bios but I was unable to reach 200 fps. Can someone help me ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> STX--- 5930K/3.5 GHZ ---- SLI TITAN X, 1518/8020 ---- 172.9 ---- 4356
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Goto the Valley thread(OP) and do the tweaks mentioned there:

*http://www.overclock.net/t/1360884/official-top-30-unigine-valley-benchmark-1-0*

This will help you out a bit. Also overclock your cpu as that helps a lot more when using more than one card.


----------



## kurei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> so i guess it's just me having high expectation on a 980 @ 1500mhz+


Don't we all...sigh. But more importantly I remember my Day 1 overclocking attempt with day 1 drivers let me be heaven 4.0 stable at +245 Mhz/0 Mhz on the Core/Frequency with no Voltage slider changes and Just sliding the Power target to 122%. Somehow. The Overclocking performance seems to have detoriated over drivers. Game performance has somewhat improved though. Any thoughts on this?


----------



## thestx974

Thanks guys, i OC my 5930k at 4.6 GHZ and I improve my FPS.

STX --- 5930K/4.6 GHZ ---- SLI TITAN X, 1518/8020 ---- 185 ---- 4661


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thestx974*
> 
> Thanks guys, i OC my 5930k at 4.6 GHZ and I improve my FPS.
> 
> STX --- 5930K/4.6 GHZ ---- SLI TITAN X, 1518/8020 ---- 185 ---- 4661











! Top 30 !

Member name is "thestx974"


----------



## CBZ323

CBZ323--- 5930K/4.4 GHz ---- Gtx 980 ti, 1430/7404 ---- 94.9---- 2391


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CBZ323*
> 
> CBZ323--- 5930K/4.4 GHz ---- Gtx 980 ti, 1430/7404 ---- 94.9---- 2391











*! First 980 Ti Entry !*


----------



## KnockingDoor

Just got this with my 980ti. 2097, compared to others, I guess my CPU is holding it back


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KnockingDoor*
> 
> Just got this with my 980ti. 2097, compared to others, I guess my CPU is holding it back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


yeah, probably cpu bound at that resolution. higher resolutions are less CPU dependent.
...


----------



## 4kallday

4kallday--- [email protected] GHz ---- R9 290x 4gb crossfire, 1020/5080 ---- 30.6---- 771
Just got this with my two asus radeon r9 290x's. Sorry for the 4k scaling. I included the second image to make it easier to see


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4kallday*
> 
> 4kallday--- [email protected] GHz ---- R9 290x 4gb crossfire, 1020/5080 ---- 30.6---- 771
> Just got this with my two asus radeon r9 290x's. Sorry for the 4k scaling. I included the second image to make it easier to see











4K Image is not an issue


----------



## 4kallday

4kallday--- [email protected] GHz ---- R9 290x 4gb crossfire, 1020/5080 ---- 31.2---- 787 

Ran again with cards at 30°c starting point, small improvement


----------



## jdstock76

jdstock76 --- 5820K @ 4.4 GHz --- Gtx 980 ti --- 1489/2816 --- 97.6 / 2460


----------



## 4kallday

4kallday--- [email protected] GHz ---- R9 290x 4gb crossfire, 1020/5080 ---- 95.6---- 2408


----------



## Pandora's Box

Pandora's Box --- 4820K @ 4.5 GHz --- GTX Titan X --- 1490/2000 --- 106.7 / 2688


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4kallday*
> 
> 4kallday--- [email protected] GHz ---- R9 290x 4gb crossfire, 1020/5080 ---- 31.2---- 787
> 
> Ran again with cards at 30°c starting point, small improvement











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> jdstock76 --- 5820K @ 4.4 GHz --- Gtx 980 ti --- 1489/2816 --- 97.6 / 2460











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4kallday*
> 
> 4kallday--- [email protected] GHz ---- R9 290x 4gb crossfire, 1020/5080 ---- 95.6---- 2408











Some odd pixelation around the score in your screenshot
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pandora's Box*
> 
> Pandora's Box --- 4820K @ 4.5 GHz --- GTX Titan X --- 1490/2000 --- 106.7 / 2688


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Some odd pixelation around the score in your screenshot


That's because, the number is on 'the piss' as we say in the UK







. To put it plainly, the digits aren't level







.

I don't think it's been tampered though, nobody is that sad


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> That's because, the number is on 'the piss' as we say in the UK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . To put it plainly, the digits aren't level
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I don't think it's been tampered though, nobody is that sad


lol - too far from the lead for that... but still "odd".


----------



## jakey101

XFX R9 290 with Acellero III. Core 1181 Mem 1625. Core v +100 Mem v +50. I5 4690K @ 4.6 ghz. Mem @2400 mhz cl 10. Anything else? BTW, my 2nd R9 gets watercooled tomorrow.


----------



## 4kallday

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> lol - too far from the lead for that... but still "odd".


Yeah, I just realised the distortion now, I would rerun it for you but my second card is currently out of my computer because I'm painting the shroud white to match my case.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jakey101*
> 
> XFX R9 290 with Acellero III. Core 1181 Mem 1625. Core v +100 Mem v +50. I5 4690K @ 4.6 ghz. Mem @2400 mhz cl 10. Anything else? BTW, my 2nd R9 gets watercooled tomorrow.











Please post your entry in the following format (next time):

Username --- [email protected] --- GPU core/mem --- FPS --- Score
PICTURE


----------



## jakey101

Waiting on my Kraken x60........sorry I didnt use the right format. I just noticed in the list you have mine as a 290X, but it's just a 290. Hopefully I'll have 3rd for single AMD card tonight.....


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jakey101*
> 
> Waiting on my Kraken x60........sorry I didnt use the right format. I just noticed in the list you have mine as a 290X, but it's just a 290. Hopefully I'll have 3rd for single AMD card tonight.....


Fixed.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Not sure what has gotten into my cards lately but they are holding much higher clocks in SLI than they used to. Just ran this bench at 1440p at 1320MHz which is 20+MHz higher than they used to crash at! Oh well, this is still a pretty respectable score if I do say so myself!

*Majin SSJ Eric --- Intel Core i7 4930K @ 4.6GHz --- 4 x 4GB Patriot Viper Xtreme @ 2133MHz --- 2 x EVGA GTX Titan SC @ 1320MHz / 3746MHz --- 90.5 FPS --- 2281*

What do you think of the 'ol OG Titans Jpmboy?


----------



## Xoriam




----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Not sure what has gotten into my cards lately but they are holding much higher clocks in SLI than they used to. Just ran this bench at 1440p at 1320MHz which is 20+MHz higher than they used to crash at! Oh well, this is still a pretty respectable score if I do say so myself!
> 
> *Majin SSJ Eric --- Intel Core i7 4930K @ 4.6GHz --- 4 x 4GB Patriot Viper Xtreme @ 2133MHz --- 2 x EVGA GTX Titan SC @ 1320MHz / 3746MHz --- 90.5 FPS --- 2281*
> 
> What do you think of the 'ol OG Titans Jpmboy?











Still hold their own, that's what







. What gave a boost? newer drivers?


----------



## Meaker

MSI GS30 Shadow Notebook + dock (modded with custom water cooling loop).

Meaker --- Intel 4870HQ @ 3.7GHz, 2x 8GB Kingston Hyper-X SODIMM 2133mhz --- Palit Titan X @ 1516/4072 ---- 109.7FPS --- 2763


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still hold their own, that's what
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . What gave a boost? newer drivers?


I have no idea! They are simply running at much higher clocks in SLI than they used to (did this run at 1320MHz and was never able to get over 1280MHz before). Did use 1400mV for this run however...


----------



## QuacK

First time poster here.

Not sure if the image is added correctly, would like someone to point me in the right direction if its not.

QuacK / i7 3770K @ 4.6 GHz / MSI GTX 980 Gaming @ 1526MHz Core Clock and 7992MHz Memory clock / 77.5 FPS / Score 1951


----------



## NoDoz

NoDoz --- 5930k @ 4.3ghz --- Gigabyte 980ti Gaming G1's SLI --- 1493 / 7876 --- 193 --- 4862


----------



## Gripen90

*1080P* Gripen90 --- Intel Core i7 [email protected] ---- 3x GTX 980Ti [email protected] GPU / [email protected] Vram ----223.8 FPS ---- Score 5638


*1440P* Gripen90 --- Intel Core i7 [email protected] ---- 3x GTX 980Ti [email protected] GPU / [email protected] Vram ---- 164,3 FPS ---- Score 4139


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Meaker*
> 
> 
> MSI GS30 Shadow Notebook + dock (modded with custom water cooling loop).
> Meaker --- Intel 4870HQ @ 3.7GHz, 2x 8GB Kingston Hyper-X SODIMM 2133mhz --- Palit Titan X @ 1516/4072 ---- 109.7FPS --- 2763











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> I have no idea! They are simply running at much higher clocks in SLI than they used to (did this run at 1320MHz and was never able to get over 1280MHz before). Did use 1400mV for this run however...


ah - 1.4V. I'm sure they are baked in!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *QuacK*
> 
> 
> First time poster here.
> Not sure if the image is added correctly, would like someone to point me in the right direction if its not.
> QuacK / i7 3770K @ 4.6 GHz / MSI GTX 980 Gaming @ 1526MHz Core Clock and 7992MHz Memory clock / 77.5 FPS / Score 1951











Please hit F12 while the beginning rock walkway is visible - consistent tess check








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoDoz*
> 
> NoDoz --- 5930k @ 4.3ghz --- Gigabyte 980ti Gaming G1's SLI --- 1493 / 7876 --- 193 --- 4862











*
! Top 30 !*
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gripen90*
> 
> *1080P* Gripen90 --- Intel Core i7 [email protected] ---- 3x GTX 980Ti [email protected] GPU / [email protected] Vram ----223.8 FPS ---- Score 5638
> 
> 
> *1440P* Gripen90 --- Intel Core i7 [email protected] ---- 3x GTX 980Ti [email protected] GPU / [email protected] Vram ---- 164,3 FPS ---- Score 4139










x2
:*
! Top 30 !*


----------



## TommyHere

Gpu was at 1460mhz boost and +550 on the memory
4690k at 4.6ghz


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I remember when getting 100FPS in Valley was the holy grail for Kepler cards. Ah the good ol' days ( ftw's and Mrtooshort's crazy Titans)!


----------



## youra6

Wait wait wait... people are higher scores with a single 980TI than dual Titans?

Incredible.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *youra6*
> 
> Wait wait wait... people are higher scores with a single 980TI than dual Titans?
> 
> Incredible.


Definitely not. Where do you see that?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TommyHere*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gpu was at 1460mhz boost and +550 on the memory
> 4690k at 4.6ghz


*Please read the instructions in post 1 of this thread for entry requirements.*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *youra6*
> 
> Wait wait wait... people are higher scores with a single 980TI than dual Titans?
> Incredible.


Check the resolutions.. 1400P vs 1080P if you are referring to recent posts.


----------



## youra6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Definitely not. Where do you see that?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> *Please read the instructions in post 1 of this thread for entry requirements.*
> 
> Check the resolutions.. 1400P vs 1080P if you are referring to recent posts.


Just noticed Majin's run was on 1440P and the other ones were on 1080. Thanks.


----------



## TommyHere

TommyHere--- i5 4690k / 4.6GHz ---- GTX 980 Ti, 1460 BOOST / 8028mhz memory ---- 104.1 ---- 2623


----------



## DR4G00N

*DR4G00N --- Intel Xeon X5650 @ 4.1GHz --- Gigabyte GTX 780 Ti Windforce X3 OC @ 1345MHz Core, 1750MHz Mem, 1.212V --- 68.5 FPS --- 1725*


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Cakewalk_S--- i5-2500k / 4.5GHz ---- GTX 970, 1510MHz BOOST / 8000MHz memory ---- 64.0 ---- 1612


Unless I missed some tweaks...this is the best I can get. GPU on full tilt. 44C is hot for the card. It's typically around 39-40C while gaming


----------



## RGSPro

RGSPro --- i7-5930k / 4.5GHz ---- GTX 980 x 3, 1581MHz BOOST / 8000MHz Memory ---- 70.3 ---- 1771

This is my 4K run with triple 980s.


RGSPro --- i7-5930k / 4.5GHz ---- GTX 980 x 3, 1581MHz BOOST / 8000MHz Memory ---- 189.1 ---- 4765

This is my 1080p run with triple 980s.


00002.jpg 1681k .jpg file


00004.jpg 458k .jpg file


----------



## HusbandWifeTV

Member Name HusbandWifeTV
--- Processor Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-3930K CPU @ 3.20GHz (3201MHz) x6
---- GPU NVIDIA GeForce GTX 780 10.18.13.5330/NVIDIA GeForce GTX 780 9.18.13.4752 (4095MB) x1
# ---- FPS 103.2 ---- Score 
2599


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TommyHere*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TommyHere--- i5 4690k / 4.6GHz ---- GTX 980 Ti, 1460 BOOST / 8028mhz memory ---- 104.1 ---- 2623











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DR4G00N*
> 
> *DR4G00N --- Intel Xeon X5650 @ 4.1GHz --- Gigabyte GTX 780 Ti Windforce X3 OC @ 1345MHz Core, 1750MHz Mem, 1.212V --- 68.5 FPS --- 1725*











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> Cakewalk_S--- i5-2500k / 4.5GHz ---- GTX 970, 1510MHz BOOST / 8000MHz memory ---- 64.0 ---- 1612
> 
> Unless I missed some tweaks...this is the best I can get. GPU on full tilt. 44C is hot for the card. It's typically around 39-40C while gaming











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RGSPro*
> 
> RGSPro --- i7-5930k / 4.5GHz ---- GTX 980 x 3, 1581MHz BOOST / 8000MHz Memory ---- 70.3 ---- 1771
> 
> This is my 4K run with triple 980s.
> 
> 
> *RGSPro --- i7-5930k / 4.5GHz ---- GTX 980 x 3, 1581MHz BOOST / 8000MHz Memory ---- 189.1 ---- 4765*
> 
> This is my 1080p run with triple 980s.
> 
> 
> 00002.jpg 1681k .jpg file
> 
> 
> 00004.jpg 458k .jpg file










x2

*! Top 30 !*
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HusbandWifeTV*
> 
> Member Name HusbandWifeTV
> --- Processor Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-3930K CPU @ 3.20GHz (3201MHz) x6
> ---- GPU NVIDIA GeForce GTX 780 10.18.13.5330/NVIDIA GeForce GTX 780 9.18.13.4752 (4095MB) x1
> # ---- FPS 103.2 ---- Score
> 2599










*Please read the instructions in post 1 of this thread for entry requirements.*


----------



## xtrafingers

EVGA 06G-P4-4991-KR GeForce GTX 980 Ti 6GB



+270Mhz Core clock
+0 Mem clock
112% Power target
Stock voltage


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Guys you have to post a screenshot with the rocky path in the picture. That's how we validate the tessellation setting...


----------



## xtrafingers

EVGA 06G-P4-4991-KR GeForce GTX 980 Ti 6GB



Stock clocks/voltage
100% power limit
1227MHz core boost
Extreme tessellation
No AA


----------



## xtrafingers

110% Power limit
+37Mv
+250MHz on the core for a top boost of 1490MHz
Extreme tesselation
No AA
Want to try max voltage(+87Mv) but am wondering if bios will even allow it.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xtrafingers*
> 
> EVGA 06G-P4-4991-KR GeForce GTX 980 Ti 6GB
> 
> 
> 
> +270Mhz Core clock
> +0 Mem clock
> 112% Power target
> Stock voltage


Rejected
*Please read the instructions in post 1 of this thread for entry requirements.*

no dataline.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Why do I get the feeling you enjoy stamping "Rejected" on entries JP?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Why do I get the feeling you enjoy stamping "Rejected" on entries JP?


lol - I really don't. Too many times it ends up in the user arguing why the entry should be accepted as is.







Still hard to understand why the directions in the OP are too difficult to follow.


----------



## jdstock76

I just copy the person that was last "Approved". Change the necessary numbers to my own and POOF! Flawless.


----------



## xtrafingers

xtrafingers___I7 4790K @4.0GHz--4.4GHz Turbo___EVGA Geforce GTX 980 Ti__1497/7010__AVG FPS: 60.6__MIN FPS: 27.7__MAX FPS: 120.7__Score:1527


GPU stock voltage
+270MHz on core
Power limit 112%

1440p
Ultra
8xAA
Extreme tessellation


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> I just copy the person that was last "Approved". Change the necessary numbers to my own and POOF! Flawless.












Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xtrafingers*
> 
> xtrafingers___I7 4790K @4.0GHz--4.4GHz Turbo___EVGA Geforce GTX 980 Ti__1497/7010__AVG FPS: 60.6__MIN FPS: 27.7__MAX FPS: 120.7__Score:1527
> 
> 
> GPU stock voltage
> +270MHz on core
> Power limit 112%
> 1440p
> Ultra
> 8xAA
> Extreme tessellation











Nice Stock run... gotta OC that 980Ti !


----------



## xtrafingers

Thanks!

I really like the temps I'm getting with this card and looking forward to playing around with the voltages.


----------



## TastyRabbitStew

4K single GPU @ 3840-2160

TastyRabbitStew --- 8370e / 4.9 GHz ---- 980 Ti (Zotac Reference) # ---- 34.6 FPS ---- 871



1080p single GPU

TastyRabbitStew --- 8370e / 4.9 GHz ---- 980 Ti (Zotac Reference) # ---- 103.4 FPS ---- 2605


----------



## KR0N0S

KR0N0S---AMD FX-8350 @ 4.35MHz ---- GALAX NVIDIA GeForce GTX 980 HOF V2 4GB ---- FPS: Min. 22.60 Max: 153.4--- Score: 1806


----------



## KR0N0S

KR0N0S---AMD FX-8350 @ 4.41MHz ---- GALAX NVIDIA GeForce GTX 980 HOF V2 4GB ---- FPS: Min. 26.4 Max: 164.9--- Score: 1907
Still working on the HOF.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TastyRabbitStew*
> 
> 4K single GPU @ 3840-2160
> 
> TastyRabbitStew --- 8370e / 4.9 GHz ---- 980 Ti (Zotac Reference) # ---- 34.6 FPS ---- 871
> 
> 
> 
> 1080p single GPU
> 
> TastyRabbitStew --- 8370e / 4.9 GHz ---- 980 Ti (Zotac Reference) # ---- 103.4 FPS ---- 2605










x2
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KR0N0S*
> 
> KR0N0S---AMD FX-8350 @ 4.41MHz ---- GALAX NVIDIA GeForce GTX 980 HOF V2 4GB ---- FPS: Min. 26.4 Max: 164.9--- Score: 1907
> Still working on the HOF.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## KR0N0S

Thanks Jpmboy.


----------



## TastyRabbitStew

Hi Kronos,

I'm shocked at the massive difference in scores between our systems. Its amazing that the 8350 and 8370e to 980 and 980 Ti = 25 fps difference.

That's incredible.

Still its good to see AMD Cpus on the chart.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TastyRabbitStew*
> 
> Hi Kronos,
> 
> I'm shocked at the massive difference in scores between our systems. Its amazing that the *8350 and 8370e to 980 and 980 Ti = 25 fps difference*.
> 
> That's incredible.
> Still its good to see AMD Cpus on the chart.


Aside from the difference in GPU clocks, Heaven 4.0 is very dependent on cpu frequency for scene loads (impacts score a lot, but not 25FPS). 4.4 vs 4.9GHz.


----------



## KR0N0S

Thanks TastyRabbitStew. Seems we're one of the few still keeping our Faith in AMD CPU's. I've always used AMD CPU's. I like to see how much Overclocking AMD can take before they start freaking out.
Keep the Faith Bro & Keep On Overclocking.


----------



## KR0N0S

KR0N0S---AMD FX-8350 @ 4.51GHz ---- GALAX NVIDIA GeForce GTX 980 HOF V2 4GB ---- FPS: Min. 24.8 Max: 163.8--- Score: 1932
Still climbing


----------



## remmer29

5960X (4700Mhz + 1.3v / 4200Mhz cash + 1.25v)
Asus Titan X (mod BIOS cyclops GPU 1550Mhz + 1.274v / 8200Mhz mem)


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KR0N0S*
> 
> KR0N0S---AMD FX-8350 @ 4.51GHz ---- GALAX NVIDIA GeForce GTX 980 HOF V2 4GB ---- FPS: Min. 24.8 Max: 163.8--- Score: 1932
> Still climbing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!











Please note the proper dataline in the instructions in Post#1
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *remmer29*
> 
> 5960X (4700Mhz + 1.3v / 4200Mhz cash + 1.25v)
> Asus Titan X (mod BIOS cyclops GPU 1550Mhz + 1.274v / 8200Mhz mem)


*Please read the instructions in post 1 of this thread for entry requirements.*
Rejected


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

GnarlyCharlie --- 5960X @ 3.00Ghz --- 2X TitanX @ 1440MHz Core/ 7610 Mem --- FPS: 171.8, Score: 4328


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> GnarlyCharlie --- 5960X @ 3.00Ghz --- 2X TitanX @ 1440MHz Core/ 7610 Mem --- FPS: 171.8, Score: 4328


----------



## remmer29

remmer29 --- 5960X @ 4.8Ghz --- Asus TitanX @ 1513MHz Core/ 8300 Mem --- FPS: 110.9, Score: 2794


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *remmer29*
> 
> remmer29 --- 5960X @ 4.8Ghz --- Asus TitanX @ 1513MHz Core/ 8300 Mem --- FPS: 110.9, Score: 2794


Great score! But:
Rejected
*Please read the instructions in post 1 of this thread for entry requirements.*

Hit F12 while the Rock Walkway and Score Panel are showing and convert the tga file to a jpeg with the free software in the op.


----------



## remmer29

I have done that but there is no gpu info in the screen i don't know why is that. Any way i got better csore of 112.7fps and i have this screen tomorow i will do that.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *remmer29*
> 
> I have done that but there is no gpu info in the screen i don't know why is that. Any way i got better csore of 112.7fps and i have this screen tomorow i will do that.


it doesn't look something like this?


----------



## remmer29

I will show you what i was talking about.

remmer29 --- 5960X @ 4.8Ghz --- Asus TitanX @ 1543MHz Core/ 8350 Mem --- FPS: 112.6, Score: 2837


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *remmer29*
> 
> I will show you what i was talking about.
> 
> remmer29 --- 5960X @ 4.8Ghz --- Asus TitanX @ 1543MHz Core/ 8350 Mem --- FPS: 112.6, Score: 2837












ah - for this benchmark you do not need to show cpuz and gpuz unless you want to. If you look at the above "Accepted" entries they only show the in-bench screen shot. the reason for this is to show the tessellation of the rocks.


----------



## remmer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ah - for this benchmark you do not need to show cpuz and gpuz unless you want to. If you look at the above "Accepted" entries they only show the in-bench screen shot. the reason for this is to show the tessellation of the rocks.


I do that for my own bench records.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *remmer29*
> 
> I will show you what i was talking about.
> 
> remmer29 --- 5960X @ 4.8Ghz --- Asus TitanX @ 1543MHz Core/ 8350 Mem --- FPS: 112.6, Score: 2837


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *remmer29*
> 
> I do that for my own bench records.


cool. since you are on an NV card I really do not need to have a full res version of the walkway... with AMD it's needed.


----------



## Kaapstad

2160p Score

Kaapstad ---5960X @4.4 ---- 4 x Titan X @1442/1952 ---- FPS 127.6 ---- Score 3214


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaapstad*
> 
> 2160p Score
> Kaapstad ---5960X @4.4 ---- 4 x Titan X @1442/1952 ---- FPS 127.6 ---- Score 3214
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!











! New First Place !


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Moving up

GnarlyCharlie --- 5960X @ 4.4Ghz --- 2X TitanX @ 1445MHz Core/ 7560 Mem --- FPS: 196.8, Score: 4957


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> Moving up
> 
> GnarlyCharlie --- 5960X @ 4.4Ghz --- 2X TitanX @ 1445MHz Core/ 7560 Mem --- FPS: 196.8, Score: 4957











*! Top 30 !*


----------



## MacG32

MacG32 --- 5930K @ 4.7GHz ---- 4x 980 @ 1365/1768 ---- 184.6 ---- 4650


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MacG32*
> 
> MacG32 --- 5930K @ 4.7GHz ---- 4x 980 @ 1365/1768 ---- 184.6 ---- 4650











*! Top 30 !*


----------



## remmer29

remmer29 --- 5960X @ 4.7Ghz --- 2*Asus TitanX @ 1533MHz Core/ 8000 Mem --- FPS: 202.5, Score: 5102


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *remmer29*
> 
> remmer29 --- 5960X @ 4.7Ghz --- 2*Asus TitanX @ 1533MHz Core/ 8000 Mem --- FPS: 202.5, Score: 5102
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!











*! Top 30 !*


----------



## Jpmboy

jpmboy --- [email protected] --- GTX 980TiKP -- 38.6 -- 973


980TiKP like Unigine.


----------



## TommyHere

Tommy_Here---- Intel core i5-4690k/4.6ghz----Nvidia geforce gtx 980 Ti/1520mhz BOOST 8200mhz memory--- 107.5/2708


----------



## HeadlessKnight

HeadlessKnight --- [email protected] GHz --- MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming (Stock BIOS) @ 1500/8260 -- 107.3 fps -- 2703


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

GnarlyCharlie -- i7-5960X @ 4.6 -- 2X TitanX @ 1510/7780 -- FPS: 203.7 Score 5130


----------



## KR0N0S

KR0N0S---AMD FX-8350 @ 5.09GHz ---- GALAX GTX 980 HOF V2 @ 1511MHz Core / 7780 Mem ---- FPS: 77.9 --- Score: 1963
It's getting better all the time.


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Better, but I don't think they'll let you claim your max FPS for your score


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> jpmboy --- [email protected] --- GTX 980TiKP -- 38.6 -- 973
> 
> 
> 980TiKP like Unigine.











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TommyHere*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy_Here---- Intel core i5-4690k/4.6ghz----Nvidia geforce gtx 980 Ti/1520mhz BOOST 8200mhz memory--- 107.5/2708











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeadlessKnight*
> 
> HeadlessKnight --- [email protected] GHz --- MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming (Stock BIOS) @ 1500/8260 -- 107.3 fps -- 2703
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> GnarlyCharlie -- i7-5960X @ 4.6 -- 2X TitanX @ 1510/7780 -- FPS: 203.7 Score 5130











*! Top 30 !*
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KR0N0S*
> 
> KR0N0S---AMD FX-8350 @ 5.09GHz ---- GALAX GTX 980 HOF V2 @ 1511MHz Core / 7780 Mem ---- FPS: 77.9 --- Score: 1963
> It's getting better all the time.











Something's not right with that score - very low. Can't be the FX-8350 holding it back that much?


----------



## Jpmboy

jpmboy --- [email protected] -- GTX 980TiKP -- 114.4 -- 2882

may be more in there somewhere.


----------



## KR0N0S

GnarlyCharlie said: "Better, but I don't think they'll let you claim your max FPS for your score"

Hi GnarlyCharlie,
Thanks for the heads up I edited the FPS.


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> jpmboy --- [email protected] -- GTX 980TiKP -- 114.4 -- 2882
> 
> may be more in there somewhere.


Better take another look!


----------



## KR0N0S

Hi Jpmboy,
Thanks for the Update.
You said "Something's not right with that score - very low. Can't be the FX-8350 holding it back that much?"

Seems when I start Heaven that program crashes most of the time. Even when I run Heaven at stock clocks the Heaven program freezes up. I've re-installed Heaven several times and once in a while I get a full run. I don't know if it's Heaven or the FX-8350 that's causing this. I can use any and all the help I can get. If you know what could be causing the Heaven crash please let me know.
Cheers!
Kr0n0s

UPDATE: I think I found my issue, seems I had an older version of Heaven Benchmark on another hard drive in my pc. I deleted that older version and that looks like that may have been the cause for my recent version of Heaven to crash.


----------



## TommyHere

Tommy_Here---- Intel core i5-4690k/4.6ghz----Nvidia geforce gtx 980 Ti/1520mhz BOOST 8400mhz memory!--- 108.3/2727


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> jpmboy --- [email protected] -- GTX 980TiKP -- 114.4 -- 2882
> 
> may be more in there somewhere.











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> Better take another look!


what an analogy








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TommyHere*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy_Here---- Intel core i5-4690k/4.6ghz----Nvidia geforce gtx 980 Ti/1520mhz BOOST 8400mhz memory!--- 108.3/2727


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

I hope you know the flick, or I gotsum splainin' to do!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> I hope you know the flick, or I gotsum splainin' to do!


shot is familiar, can't recall the title.


----------



## krezo

Krezo --- [email protected] GHz --- MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming @ 1502/8000 -- 107.5 fps -- 2708


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> shot is familiar, can't recall the title.


Warning, harsh language:


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krezo*
> 
> Krezo --- [email protected] GHz --- MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming @ 1502/8000 -- 107.5 fps -- 2708
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Orthello

Orthello --- [email protected] -- TX SLI 1600/8300 -- 213.3 -- 5373

1st day with new cpu in the chillbox under zero , played with it for about an hr and temps are highish, should be more to come


----------



## Orthello

Orthello --- [email protected] -- TX SLI 1610/8350 -- 214 -- 5391

Slightly better one


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Orthello*
> 
> Orthello --- [email protected] -- TX SLI 1610/8350 -- 214 -- 5391
> 
> Slightly better one











Nice one "O"
*! New First Place !*


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Orthello*
> 
> Orthello --- [email protected] -- TX SLI 1610/8350 -- 214 -- 5391
> 
> Slightly better one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Very nice! Any pics of the chiller setup?









[EDIT] Sig, got it


----------



## Orthello

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Very nice! Any pics of the chiller setup?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [EDIT] Sig, got it


Hey Silent, yeah check out the club thread , some great builds going on there.

Full thread of my build here http://forums.extremeoverclocking.com/showthread.php?t=363597&page=28 , its TL;DR .. but has a lot nice pics on the way.

Pics from last night .


----------



## Xoriam

@jpmboy

Is there a block out for the 980ti classy yet?


----------



## Orthello

Orthello --- i7-5820K / 5.2GHz --- Titan X SLI , 1624 / 8360, --- 214.9--- 5414 , last one at 1080p ! don't think i'll get much more anyhow.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> @jpmboy
> 
> Is there a block out for the 980ti classy yet?


IDK... folks are fitting the 780Ti block to 980Ti Kingpins...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Orthello*
> 
> Orthello --- i7-5820K / 5.2GHz --- Titan X SLI , 1624 / 8360, --- 214.9--- 5414 , last one at 1080p ! don't think i'll get much more anyhow.


----------



## 4kallday

What thermal paste do you guys all use? I recently switched the thermal paste on my cards to the Gelid gc extreme paste and scored an additional 2.5 fps in heaven @4k.


----------



## Orthello

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4kallday*
> 
> What thermal paste do you guys all use? I recently switched the thermal paste on my cards to the Gelid gc extreme paste and scored an additional 2.5 fps in heaven @4k.


I used to really favor Gelid GC but have come to really dislike working with it , if you try to spread it thin - it often scalps and you have to use it pre heated really to get the best result.

I use PK nano now and find i can seat a waterblock a lot quicker , temps are very similar between the two i find.

GC is still a top performer so i'm not surprised you got great results but yeah , its not the best to work with.


----------



## krezo

This is about as much as I can squeeze out of my daily clocks, consistently hitting 107.7fps after 5+ runs.

Krezo --- [email protected] GHz --- MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming @ 1502/8000 -- 107.7 fps -- 2712


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krezo*
> 
> This is about as much as I can squeeze out of my daily clocks, consistently hitting 107.7fps after 5+ runs.
> 
> Krezo --- [email protected] GHz --- MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming @ 1502/8000 -- 107.7 fps -- 2712


----------



## Dagamus NM

Dagamus NM --- i7-5960X / 3.5GHz --- GTX 780Ti 4xSLI , 1020 / 7000, --- 168.2--- 4238

Establishing a baseline


----------



## TONSCHUH

Swapped my 2x 780-Ti's for 2x 980-Ti's but they're still on Air @Stock-Clocks (as show in GPU-Tweak v1.0.2.4).

I will submit maxed-out Numbers as I get them under water again.

TONSCHUH --- 3770k @4700MHz --- GTX980-Ti-OC-STRIX-SLI, 1431 / 7246 --- 173.8 --- 4377


----------



## KR0N0S

Hi Jpmboy,
Please update post #2925 of 2950.
Thanks,
Kr0n0s


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dagamus NM*
> 
> Dagamus NM --- i7-5960X / 3.5GHz --- GTX 780Ti 4xSLI , 1020 / 7000, --- 168.2--- 4238
> 
> Establishing a baseline


Rejected
*Please read the instructions in post 1 of this thread for entry requirements.*
You should run 1440P or 4K. Score is too low for the Top 30 @ 1080P

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TONSCHUH*
> 
> Swapped my 2x 780-Ti's for 2x 980-Ti's but they're still on Air @Stock-Clocks (as show in GPU-Tweak v1.0.2.4).
> I will submit maxed-out Numbers as I get them under water again.
> TONSCHUH --- 3770k @4700MHz --- GTX980-Ti-OC-STRIX-SLI, 1431 / 7246 --- 173.8 --- 4377
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!












Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KR0N0S*
> 
> Hi Jpmboy,
> Please update post #2925 of 2950.
> Thanks,
> Kr0n0s


----------



## Dagamus NM

Yep, fair enough. Still got a bit of tuning left to do to break top 10 at 1080.

Dagamus NM --- i7-5960X / 4.5GHz --- GTX 780Ti 4xSLI , 1051/ 7500, --- 201.1--- 5066



That is good for #14

Is it one entry per user or one entry per machine? My twin 295x2 x79 setup needs to get cranked up after I have this one sorted.


----------



## KR0N0S

KR0N0S---AMD FX-8350 / 5.01GHz ---- GALAX GTX 980 HOF V2 1501 / 7860 ---- 79.0 --- 1990: Still going.


----------



## kitoxx

Sold my 2 670's so here's my new submission.

Kitoxx --- 3930K / 4.4Ghz ---- Gigabyte 980ti G1 Gaming ---- 98.4 ---- 2478



First OC on the card and first run of heaven.

hopefully climb the ladder a bit when i have time to push the card a bit harder.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dagamus NM*
> 
> Yep, fair enough. Still got a bit of tuning left to do to break top 10 at 1080.
> 
> Dagamus NM --- i7-5960X / 4.5GHz --- GTX 780Ti 4xSLI , 1051/ 7500, --- 201.1--- 5066
> 
> 
> 
> That is good for #14
> 
> Is it one entry per user or one entry per machine? My twin 295x2 x79 setup needs to get cranked up after I have this one sorted.











only your highest score with any configuration. Otherwise, we'll have only a few OCN members on the chart.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KR0N0S*
> 
> KR0N0S---AMD FX-8350 / 5.01GHz ---- GALAX GTX 980 HOF V2 1501 / 7860 ---- 79.0 --- 1990: Still going.











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kitoxx*
> 
> Sold my 2 670's so here's my new submission.
> Kitoxx --- 3930K / 4.4Ghz ---- Gigabyte 980ti G1 Gaming ---- 98.4 ---- 2478
> 
> 
> First OC on the card and first run of heaven.
> 
> hopefully climb the ladder a bit when i have time to push the card a bit harder.


----------



## UnderEstimated

My sig rig barely hit 2500....does that seem right?!


----------



## Dagamus NM

What res?


----------



## UnderEstimated

1080p


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UnderEstimated*
> 
> My sig rig barely hit 2500....does that seem right?!


Do you have SLI enabled?


----------



## Dagamus NM

Something isn't right.


----------



## KR0N0S

only your highest score with any configuration. Otherwise, we'll have only a few OCN members on the chart.

















Got it thanks for the update & info on number of times we can submit our Heaven benchmarks.








Kr0n0s


----------



## damniatx

My attempt on heaven benchmark 4.0,

Damniatx --- i5-4960k / 4.6GHz --- GTX 980Ti Single , 1500/ 2000, --- 105.9--- 2668


----------



## Dagamus NM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KR0N0S*
> 
> Got it thanks for the update & info on number of times we can submit our Heaven benchmarks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kr0n0s


You can resubmit as you raise your scores, but if you get a different machine it wont be counted until you break your old score.

Not my thread, but this is my understanding.

For example, tweaked some settings in my system memory and not I have more frames, further tweaked gpu memory and now I should move from #14 overall to #11 for 1080p until I get bumped off. At least I have passed one of the 5960x quad titan x guys. 11 points to the top ten. I don't know how much more I can squeeze out without getting into the rve volts mods on these dc2s. too bad I can only do two of them. I wonder how the system will respond to split clocks.

Dagamus NM --- i7-5960X / 4.5GHz --- GTX 780Ti 4xSLI , 1061/ 7240, --- 206.8--- 5209


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

You can only have one score per rig. If your 5960X/780Quad rig posts a better score than the previous score it had posted, then the lower score gets taken down and replaced with the higher score - your one score for that rig. Build another rig with a 295-X2or whatever? Post a score. It'll get entered- your one score for that rig. Now you'll have 2 scores, one for each rig. Post a lower score for either rig, they won't be entered as they didn't beat the previous score for the respective rig. Post a better score for either rig, that score will be entered and the lower score will be replaced - still only one score per rig. But if the scores for either rig aren't high enough to make it into the Top 30, the owner of the thread probably won't bother posting them on the board - the title of the thread is "Top 30". You can enter your scores in the thread, no sweat, but they have to be Top 30 worthy to make it into the score board.

The scores don't get updated automatically. There is a time lag until the owner of the thread comes along, verifies your score, and manually updates the score board. If your new score is good enough to move you from 14th to 11th, then it will be updated - but your 14th place score will be taken down. One score per rig.


----------



## UnderEstimated

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> Do you have SLI enabled?


As far as I know it is. Heaven detects both cards, however the temp of the 2nd card is around 31-33C the entire test...


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UnderEstimated*
> 
> As far as I know it is. Heaven detects both cards, however the temp of the 2nd card is around 31-33C the entire test...


It'll detect them even if SLI isn't enabled. Check to make sure in Nvidia Control Panel, SLI gets disabled with any driver update, etc.


----------



## UnderEstimated

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> It'll detect them even if SLI isn't enabled. Check to make sure in Nvidia Control Panel, SLI gets disabled with any driver update, etc.


I'll have to double check...I know Windows 10 has constantly been updating my display drivers. I'll have to check it out when I get home. Thanks!


----------



## Dagamus NM

That is what I asked JPM and he said only highest score. No matter though, I probably won't run the 295x4 rig at 1080p anyhow. 1440p and 4k, well yeah I probably will run 1080 just to see how it stacks up but unless I can get it high I won't bother posting it.


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dagamus NM*
> 
> That is what I asked JPM and he said only highest score. No matter though, I probably won't run the 295x4 rig at 1080p anyhow. 1440p and 4k, well yeah I probably will run 1080 just to see how it stacks up but unless I can get it high I won't bother posting it.


Interesting, as he has at least 4 entries in the Dual GPU list. Maybe he meant the overall list.


----------



## Chobbit

I'm not sure how to officially submit a score so hopefullythis is it:

Just got my new computer setup with my first custom loop and very impressed with what a watercooled 5930K & 2 980's can do







(Signature build):


----------



## kitoxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chobbit*
> 
> I'm not sure how to officially submit a score so hopefullythis is it:
> 
> Just got my new computer setup with my first custom loop and very impressed with what a watercooled 5930K & 2 980's can do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Signature build):


probably not my place to say this but info on how to post scores can be found on page 1


----------



## kitoxx

New Submission

Second OC, second run in heaven.

might bump my 3930K for a slightly better score soon.

happy with this for now











Thanks Jpmboy.

Kitoxx --- 3930K / 4.4Ghz ---- Gigabyte 980ti G1 Gaming 1500/8000 ---- 106.6 ---- 2685


----------



## Chobbit

Hopefully this one is correct and I managed to squeeze a bit more out anyway this time









Chobbit --- I7 5930k / 4.5 GHz ---- GTX 980 2xSLI, 1525/8000 ---- 86.1 ---- 2168


----------



## remmer29

remmer29 --- 5960X @ 4.7Ghz --- 2*Asus TitanX @ 1540MHz Core/ 8250 Mem --- FPS: 205.3, Score: 5171


----------



## Chobbit

Thought I'd give the 1080p benching a go









Chobbit --- I7 5930k / 4.5 GHz ---- GTX 980 2xSLI, 1525/8000 ---- 129.9 ---- 3272


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *damniatx*
> 
> My attempt on heaven benchmark 4.0,
> Damniatx --- i5-4960k / 4.6GHz --- GTX 980Ti Single , 1500/ 2000, --- 105.9--- 2668
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dagamus NM*
> 
> You can resubmit as you raise your scores, but if you get a different machine it wont be counted until you break your old score.
> 
> Not my thread, but this is my understanding.
> 
> For example, tweaked some settings in my system memory and not I have more frames, further tweaked gpu memory and now I should move from #14 overall to #11 for 1080p until I get bumped off. At least I have passed one of the 5960x quad titan x guys. 11 points to the top ten. I don't know how much more I can squeeze out without getting into the rve volts mods on these dc2s. too bad I can only do two of them. I wonder how the system will respond to split clocks.
> Dagamus NM --- i7-5960X / 4.5GHz --- GTX 780Ti 4xSLI , 1061/ 7240, --- 206.8--- 5209
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!











*! Top 30 !*
The one entry per USER is a limitation for the Top 30 only
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kitoxx*
> 
> New Submission
> Second OC, second run in heaven.
> might bump my 3930K for a slightly better score soon.
> happy with this for now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Jpmboy.
> Kitoxx --- 3930K / 4.4Ghz ---- Gigabyte 980ti G1 Gaming 1500/8000 ---- 106.6 ---- 2685
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chobbit*
> 
> Hopefully this one is correct and I managed to squeeze a bit more out anyway this time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chobbit --- I7 5930k / 4.5 GHz ---- GTX 980 2xSLI, 1525/8000 ---- 86.1 ---- 2168
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *remmer29*
> 
> remmer29 --- 5960X @ 4.7Ghz --- 2*Asus TitanX @ 1540MHz Core/ 8250 Mem --- FPS: 205.3, Score: 5171
> [
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> URL=http://i-fotki.info/]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]











*! Top 30 !*
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chobbit*
> 
> Thought I'd give the 1080p benching a go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chobbit --- I7 5930k / 4.5 GHz ---- GTX 980 2xSLI, 1525/8000 ---- 129.9 ---- 3272
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KR0N0S*
> 
> only your highest score with any configuration. Otherwise, we'll have only a few OCN members on the chart.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got it thanks for the update & info on number of times we can submit our Heaven benchmarks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kr0n0s


you can sub as many times as you like... it either replaces a previous lower score (in any category) made with the same gear, or is added as a new data point if the sub is with different gear than your previous subs. ONLY the Top 30 is limited to your highest score of all your subs. Otherwise, for example, I have 3 or 4 scores above 200 all with different cpus/gpus, and several other users have more than that. A quad TitanX owner could have 3 Top 30's.


----------



## Kimir

1080p
Kimir --- 5960X @ 4.6Ghz --- GTX 980 KPE @ 1556/2000 --- FPS: 79.3 Score: 1997

Just some 'daily clock', but I need some "optimization" for unigine benches, this score seems crappy T_T


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> 1080p
> Kimir --- 5960X @ 4.6Ghz --- GTX 980 KPE @ 1556/2000 --- FPS: 79.3 Score: 1997
> 
> Just some 'daily clock', but I need some "optimization" for unigine benches, this score seems crappy T_T











It does seem low. Make sure your power plan is set to High (min proc state - 100%)


----------



## Kimir

I was in "bench" power plan with this one, CPU at 100% at all time and even used KBoost as well.


----------



## Chobbit

[/quote]

Awesome to even be on the list







two things though, just noticed under the '2 GPU 1080p' benchmark list you have me as 980 TI sadly I only have 980's not the TI's.

Finaly the list for '2 GPU 1080', Is that only for 2 card setups? as I'm confused why mine is so low compared to other 980 and even 780/780ti setups if it's only for 2 cards.

Thanks


----------



## Chobbit

Well tried the new drivers and a slight improvement:

Chobbit --- I7 5930k / 4.5 GHz ---- GTX 980 2xSLI, 1525/8000 ---- 87.0 ---- 2191



(Don't mind the mad OSD readings I didn't restart after installing the new drivers and running the benchmark)


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chobbit*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome to even be on the list
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> two things though, just noticed under the '2 GPU 1080p' benchmark list you have me as 980 TI sadly I only have 980's not the TI's.
> Finaly the list for '2 GPU 1080', Is that only for 2 card setups? as I'm confused why mine is so low compared to other 980 and even 780/780ti setups if it's only for 2 cards.
> Thanks


yup, 2 GPU 1080P is for 2 GPUs only.








read the "Tweaks" settings in the OP of the valley thread (driver settings) http://www.overclock.net/t/1360884/official-top-30-unigine-valley-benchmark-1-0/0_50
make sure your CPU power plan is on High performance (windows advanced power settings)
Close as many other programs (especially any OSD) before running the bench.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chobbit*
> 
> Well tried the new drivers and a slight improvement:
> Chobbit --- I7 5930k / 4.5 GHz ---- GTX 980 2xSLI, 1525/8000 ---- 87.0 ---- 2191
> 
> (Don't mind the mad OSD readings I didn't restart after installing the new drivers and running the benchmark)


----------



## pbsn

i have an issue with tessalation,

inspite turning it "use application setting" on CCC and turning it to EXTREME in heaven, it does not give the same tessalation that it should.

can anyone help me? I noticed everything changed after I updated to windows 10, direct X 12


----------



## Chobbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> yup, 2 GPU 1080P is for 2 GPUs only.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> read the "Tweaks" settings in the OP of the valley thread (driver settings) http://www.overclock.net/t/1360884/official-top-30-unigine-valley-benchmark-1-0/0_50
> make sure your CPU power plan is on High performance (windows advanced power settings)
> Close as many other programs (especially any OSD) before running the bench.


Okay the tweaks have improved my scores (I have no idea what the tessellation tweak is) but these are my final submissions (I promise







) as I don't think I can get much more out of them:

1440p:
Chobbit --- I7 5930k / 4.5 GHz ---- GTX 980 2xSLI, 1528/8000 ---- 88.5 ---- 2229


1080p:
Chobbit --- I7 5930k / 4.5 GHz ---- GTX 980 2xSLI, 1528/8000 ---- 135.7 ---- 3417


I guess it looks like the 780ti has less of an OC wall and can be overclocked higher, however I still don't know why I can get in the top 20 in the 1440p test with the second fastest 2x980 setup, however I can't even get in the top 40 in the 1080p test with the second slowest 980 setup that doesn't even get close to every other 2x980 setup lol

There's something I'm missing









Thanks


----------



## Kimir

1080P
Kimir --- 5960X @ 4.7Ghz --- GTX 980 KPE @ 1590/2100 --- 83.9 --- 2113


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pbsn*
> 
> i have an issue with tessalation,
> inspite turning it "use application setting" on CCC and turning it to EXTREME in heaven, it does not give the same tessalation that it should.
> can anyone help me? I noticed everything changed after I updated to windows 10, direct X 12
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


use the task bar CCC, 3D settings, tess - application controlled. not AMD optimized.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chobbit*
> 
> Okay the tweaks have improved my scores (I have no idea what the tessellation tweak is) but these are my final submissions (I promise
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) as I don't think I can get much more out of them:
> 1440p:
> Chobbit --- I7 5930k / 4.5 GHz ---- GTX 980 2xSLI, 1528/8000 ---- 88.5 ---- 2229
> 
> 1080p:
> Chobbit --- I7 5930k / 4.5 GHz ---- GTX 980 2xSLI, 1528/8000 ---- 135.7 ---- 3417
> 
> I guess it looks like the 780ti has less of an OC wall and can be overclocked higher, however I still don't know why I can get in the top 20 in the 1440p test with the second fastest 2x980 setup, however I can't even get in the top 40 in the 1080p test with the second slowest 980 setup that doesn't even get close to every other 2x980 setup lol
> There's something I'm missing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks










x2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> 1080P
> Kimir --- 5960X @ 4.7Ghz --- GTX 980 KPE @ 1590/2100 --- 83.9 --- 2113











Moved up 13 places! what's the secret?


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Moved up 13 places! what's the secret?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/CENTER]


Found the proper driver optimization, I can do better for sure. I'm gonna have to install the HWbot version of heaven to see how far I can push the tweak lol.


----------



## Chobbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Found the proper driver optimization, I can do better for sure. I'm gonna have to install the HWbot version of heaven to see how far I can push the tweak lol.


Which driver optimization is that? Even if you PM me as i need to kick some 780ti arse to be happy lol


----------



## Kimir

1080P
Kimir --- 5960X @ 4.7Ghz --- GTX 980 KPE @ 1600/2100 --- 84.9 --- 2138


After that I'll need to throw volt on the card to get max clock (stock to this point). I'll have to do that if I want to go up the chart between the 980, duh.


----------



## Unknownm

Unknownm--- 4690K/4.5 GHz ---- 1x 290x + 1x 290, 1147/1500 ---- 123.4 ---- 3108

1080



1440


----------



## Xoriam

Xoriam --- i5 3570k @ 4,6ghz --- EVGA GTX 980 TI SC+ AIR 1520/2101 --- 107.5 --- 2708


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> 1080P
> Kimir --- 5960X @ 4.7Ghz --- GTX 980 KPE @ 1600/2100 --- 84.9 --- 2138
> 
> 
> After that I'll need to throw volt on the card to get max clock (stock to this point). I'll have to do that if I want to go up the chart between the 980, duh.











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unknownm*
> 
> Unknownm--- 4690K/4.5 GHz ---- 1x 290x + 1x 290, 1147/1500 ---- 123.4 ---- 3108
> 
> 1080
> 
> 
> 
> 1440










x2
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> Xoriam --- i5 3570k @ 4,6ghz --- EVGA GTX 980 TI SC+ AIR 1520/2101 --- 107.5 --- 2708


----------



## sjwpwpro

This is my first try in in this thread and at this clock - 

My clocks are: CPU - AMD 955BE @ 4.427 - - GPU AMD 290 @ Core 1120 - - Memory @ 1435

Max FPS @ 118.9
Min FPS @ 20.2
Score -- 1466


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sjwpwpro*
> 
> This is my first try in in this thread and at this clock -
> 
> My clocks are: CPU - AMD 955BE @ 4.427 - - GPU AMD 290 @ Core 1120 - - Memory @ 1435
> 
> Max FPS @ 118.9
> Min FPS @ 20.2
> Score -- 1466


please see the instructions in Post#1 for the entry format.


----------



## 84stangman

84stangman --- i7 6700k / 4Ghz ---- Evga GTX 980 Ti Hybrid and # 93.2 FPS 2347 Score

Everything stock


----------



## fyzzz

Broke into 1700 and can probably get even more out of it
1080P
fyzzz --- 4690k @ 4.8Ghz --- AMD R9 290 @ 1225/1625 --- FPS 67.7 --- 1705


----------



## TONSCHUH

Update of my scores from post 2950 (now under water):

TONSCHUH --- 3770k @4700MHz --- GTX980-Ti-OC-STRIX-SLI, 1544 / 8000 --- 186.0 --- 4685


----------



## Chobbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TONSCHUH*
> 
> Update of my scores from post 2950 (now under water):
> 
> TONSCHUH --- 3770k @4700MHz --- GTX980-Ti-OC-STRIX-SLI, 1544 / 8000 --- 186.0 --- 4685


Very nice score there, that puts you in the top 30







those 980ti's are a beast getting roughly 40 more fps and 1200 more score than my roughly similar clocked water-cooled 980 STRIX's


----------



## TONSCHUH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chobbit*
> 
> Very nice score there, that puts you in the top 30
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> those 980ti's are a beast getting roughly 40 more fps and 1200 more score than my roughly similar clocked water-cooled 980 STRIX's


Thanks a lot !

Yeah, they are well worth the money and over-clock much better than my previous 780-Ti's.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *84stangman*
> 
> 
> 84stangman --- i7 6700k / 4Ghz ---- Evga GTX 980 Ti Hybrid and # 93.2 FPS 2347 Score
> Everything stock











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fyzzz*
> 
> Broke into 1700 and can probably get even more out of it
> 1080P
> fyzzz --- 4690k @ 4.8Ghz --- AMD R9 290 @ 1225/1625 --- FPS 67.7 --- 1705











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TONSCHUH*
> 
> Update of my scores from post 2950 (now under water):
> TONSCHUH --- 3770k @4700MHz --- GTX980-Ti-OC-STRIX-SLI, 1544 / 8000 --- 186.0 --- 4685
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!











*! Top 30 !*

you can upload screenshots directly in the OCN editor using the picture tool... no need for 3rd party uploads.


----------



## TONSCHUH

TONSCHUH --- 3770k @4700MHz --- GTX980-Ti-OC-STRIX-SLI, 1557 / 8000 --- 190.2--- 4791


----------



## 84stangman

84stangman --- i7 6700k / 4.60Ghz ---- Evga GTX 980 Ti Hybrid stock+130Mhz # 98.8 FPS 2488 Score


----------



## ZWingerRyRy

ZWingerRyRy --- 4670k / Stock---- MSI 980ti Gaming 6G 1584/[email protected] 110.4---- 2781


Oh wow. 2nd place 980ti award?


----------



## gqneon

4K Resolution Submission Heaven

gqneon --- 4770k 4.6 / 4.2 Uncore ---- 980 ti Classified 2x SLI 1531 / 8000 -- 66.0 ---- 1662


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TONSCHUH*
> 
> TONSCHUH --- 3770k @4700MHz --- GTX980-Ti-OC-STRIX-SLI, 1557 / 8000 --- 190.2--- 4791











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *84stangman*
> 
> 
> 84stangman --- i7 6700k / 4.60Ghz ---- Evga GTX 980 Ti Hybrid stock+130Mhz # 98.8 FPS 2488 Score











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZWingerRyRy*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ZWingerRyRy --- 4670k / Stock---- MSI 980ti Gaming 6G 1584/[email protected] 110.4---- 2781
> 
> Oh wow. 2nd place 980ti award?











yep, #2 980Ti








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gqneon*
> 
> 4K Resolution Submission Heaven
> gqneon --- 4770k 4.6 / 4.2 Uncore ---- 980 ti Classified 2x SLI 1531 / 8000 -- 66.0 ---- 1662











Nice - 4K makes these cards earn their keep.


----------



## syl

syl --- 2700K @ 5.3 --- GTX980 Ti Amp Extreme @ 1590 / 2163 --- 112.1 --- 2825


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *syl*
> 
> syl --- 2700K @ 5.3 --- GTX980 Ti Amp Extreme @ 1590 / 2163 --- 112.1 --- 2825


----------



## Dagamus NM

Dagamus NM --- i7-3930K/ 4.7GHz --- R9 295X4 , 1050/4860, --- 143.4--- 3613 1440P



Dagamus NM --- i7-3930K/ 4.7GHz --- R9 295X4 , 1050/4860, --- 63.9--- 1608 2160P


----------



## syl

syl --- 2700K @ 5.3 --- GTX980 Ti Amp Extreme @ 1600 / 2150 --- 113.9 --- 2870



Higher core and driver tweaks.


----------



## SteezyTN

SteezyTN --- 4770k / 4.5hz --- GTX Titan X SLI (2) 1493mhz / 8100Mhz --- FPS 197.8 --- Score 4983


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> SteezyTN --- 4770k / 4.5hz --- GTX Titan X SLI (2) 1493mhz / 8100Mhz --- FPS 197.8 --- Score 4983


Now you're making some progress!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dagamus NM*
> 
> Dagamus NM --- i7-3930K/ 4.7GHz --- R9 295X4 , 1050/4860, --- 143.4--- 3613 1440P
> 
> 
> 
> Dagamus NM --- i7-3930K/ 4.7GHz --- R9 295X4 , 1050/4860, --- 63.9--- 1608 2160P










x2
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *syl*
> 
> syl --- 2700K @ 5.3 --- GTX980 Ti Amp Extreme @ 1600 / 2150 --- 113.9 --- 2870
> 
> Higher core and driver tweaks.











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> SteezyTN --- 4770k / 4.5hz --- GTX Titan X SLI (2) 1493mhz / 8100Mhz --- FPS 197.8 --- Score 4983











*! Top 30 !*


----------



## Bride

Bride --- G3420 / 3.2Ghz --- GTX 760 N760 TF 2GD5/OC core 1241MHz / shaders 1152MHz / memory 1502MHz --- FPS 32.7 --- Score 824


----------



## Dagamus NM

Hey JPM, I am going to need you to disqualify the 1440P score above. I ran at 4K, then again at 1440P and forgot to change the AA back to 8X.

Dagamus NM --- i7-3930K/ 4.7GHz --- R9 295X4 , 1050/4860, --- 174.4--- 4393 1080P



Dagamus NM --- i7-3930K/ 4.7GHz --- R9 295X4 , 1050/4860, --- 125.9--- 3171- 1440P


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bride*
> 
> Bride --- G3420 / 3.2Ghz --- GTX 760 N760 TF 2GD5/OC core 1241MHz / shaders 1152MHz / memory 1502MHz --- FPS 32.7 --- Score 824











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dagamus NM*
> 
> Hey JPM, I am going to need you to disqualify the 1440P score above. I ran at 4K, then again at 1440P and forgot to change the AA back to 8X.
> 
> Dagamus NM --- i7-3930K/ 4.7GHz --- R9 295X4 , 1050/4860, --- 174.4--- 4393 1080P


Score too low for Top 30 Table and there is not dedicated quad gpu competition.
Quote:


> Dagamus NM --- i7-3930K/ 4.7GHz --- R9 295X4 , 1050/4860, --- 125.9--- 3171- 1440P


----------



## stahlhart

stahlhart --- i7-5930K / 4.5GHz ---- MSI Gaming 980Ti SLI ---- 190.8 ---- 4806 (1080p)


----------



## syl

Another update...need to stop benching and play some games











syl --- 2700K @ 5.3 --- GTX980 Ti Amp Extreme @ 1613 / 2165 --- 114.5 --- 2885


----------



## stahlhart

stahlhart --- i7-5930K / 4.5GHz ---- MSI Gaming 980Ti SLI ---- 122.8 ---- 3094 (1440p)


----------



## ColeriaX

Throwing my hat in the mix











ColeriaX --- 5930K @4800MHz --- Radeon R9 295X2 Quadfire (1 Powercolor, 1 XFX), 1190 / 1650 --- 216.4--- 5451 (1920x1080p)



ColeriaX --- 5930K @4800MHz --- Radeon R9 295X2 Quadfire (1 Powercolor, 1 XFX), 1190 / 1650 --- 147.6--- 3717 (2560x1440p)



ColeriaX --- 5930K @4800MHz --- Radeon R9 295X2 Quadfire (1 Powercolor, 1 XFX), 1142 / 1700 --- 73.0--- 1840 (3840x2160)


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stahlhart*
> 
> 
> 
> stahlhart --- i7-5930K / 4.5GHz ---- MSI Gaming 980Ti SLI ---- 190.8 ---- 4806 (1080p)











*! Top 30 !*
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *syl*
> 
> Another update...need to stop benching and play some games
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syl --- 2700K @ 5.3 --- GTX980 Ti Amp Extreme @ 1613 / 2165 --- 114.5 --- 2885











Nah- gotta squeeze more outta that AMP!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stahlhart*
> 
> 
> stahlhart --- i7-5930K / 4.5GHz ---- MSI Gaming 980Ti SLI ---- 122.8 ---- 3094 (1440p)











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ColeriaX*
> 
> Throwing my hat in the mix
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColeriaX --- 5930K @4800MHz --- Radeon R9 295X2 Quadfire (1 Powercolor, 1 XFX), 1190 / 1650 --- 216.4--- 5451 (1920x1080p)
> 
> *! Top 30 !*
> 
> 
> 
> ColeriaX --- 5930K @4800MHz --- Radeon R9 295X2 Quadfire (1 Powercolor, 1 XFX), 1190 / 1650 --- 147.6--- 3717 (2560x1440p)
> 
> 
> 
> ColeriaX --- 5930K @4800MHz --- Radeon R9 295X2 Quadfire (1 Powercolor, 1 XFX), 1142 / 1700 --- 73.0--- 1840 (3840x2160)










x3


----------



## Jpmboy

jpmboy --- [email protected] --- GTX 980 TI KP 1611/8656 -- 117.1 --- 2950


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

What you doin' slummin' it with that ol' H-E, I thought you had a shiny new Skylake?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> What you doin' slummin' it with that ol' H-E, I thought you had a shiny new Skylake?


uptown, west side slums.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> jpmboy --- [email protected] --- GTX 980 TI KP 1611/8656 -- 117.1 --- 2950


----------



## sluggin

Pretty new to gpu overclocking and just started to tweak my msi 970 last week. Now this is no 980ti sli setup with crazy benchmark numbers, but i am just curious how i stack up with other single 970 users. So far i was able to get up to +230 core clock(1546mhz) and +450 mem(don't want to push further) and was stable thru all my tests and few hours of bf4 and other games, but crashed on a max out rocket league(switching from replay view back to game). Used rocket league to test stability further and currently 100% stable at +200 core and just downed mem to +400(was fine at 450). Heaven score 1605 at 1516 mhz core.


----------



## TONSCHUH

TONSCHUH --- 3770k @4800MHz --- GTX980-Ti-OC-STRIX-SLI, 1557 / 8200 --- 194.4 --- 4896


----------



## snaf2k

snaf2k --- i7 4790K / 4.8GHz ---- 2x GTX 980 Ti, 1355 / 1805 ---- 174.0 ---- 4382


----------



## Vellinious

I'll play. Vellinious --- i7 5820k @ 4.7 ---- 2 x EVGA 970 FTW @ 1556 / 3930 ---- 127.8 --- 3220


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sluggin*
> 
> Pretty new to gpu overclocking and just started to tweak my msi 970 last week. Now this is no 980ti sli setup with crazy benchmark numbers, but i am just curious how i stack up with other single 970 users. So far i was able to get up to +230 core clock(1546mhz) and +450 mem(don't want to push further) and was stable thru all my tests and few hours of bf4 and other games, but crashed on a max out rocket league(switching from replay view back to game). Used rocket league to test stability further and currently 100% stable at +200 core and just downed mem to +400(was fine at 450). Heaven score 1605 at 1516 mhz core.


*Please read the instructions in post 1 of this thread for entry requirements.*
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TONSCHUH*
> 
> TONSCHUH --- 3770k @4800MHz --- GTX980-Ti-OC-STRIX-SLI, 1557 / 8200 --- 194.4 --- 4896











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snaf2k*
> 
> snaf2k --- i7 4790K / 4.8GHz ---- 2x GTX 980 Ti, 1355 / 1805 ---- 174.0 ---- 4382


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> I'll play. Vellinious --- i7 5820k @ 4.7 ---- 2 x EVGA 970 FTW @ 1556 / 3930 ---- 127.8 --- 3220


----------



## syl

syl --- 2700K @ 5.3 --- GTX980 Ti Amp Extreme @ 1620 / 2175 --- 114.7 --- 2890


----------



## Aloc

Aloc ---- 4930k @ 4.8ghz --- Single Gtx 980ti G1 Gaming air cooled @ 1607mhz / 4305mhz ---- 114.2 ---- 2877


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *syl*
> 
> syl --- 2700K @ 5.3 --- GTX980 Ti Amp Extreme @ 1620 / 2175 --- 114.7 --- 2890











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aloc*
> 
> Aloc ---- 4930k @ 4.8ghz --- Single Gtx 980ti G1 Gaming air cooled @ 1607mhz / 4305mhz ---- 114.2 ---- 2877
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## DR4G00N

DR4G00N --- Xeon X5670 @ 4GHz --- Gigabyte GTX 780 Ti WF3 OC @ 1505MHz / 1750MHz, 1.275V (Cooled by H75) --- 72.3 --- 1820

The core peaked at 53c and the VRM's peaked at 82c. I really should get a full cover block for this golden card, as it still has a lot of voltage room left but I don't think the VRM's would make it at 1.325V.


----------



## Aloc




----------



## vmanuelgm

[email protected] SC [email protected]/8500/1.281v---116.9/2944










[email protected] SC TitanX [email protected]/2050x4/1.281v---214.7/5409


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DR4G00N*
> 
> DR4G00N --- Xeon X5670 @ 4GHz --- Gigabyte GTX 780 Ti WF3 OC @ 1505MHz / 1750MHz, 1.275V (Cooled by H75) --- 72.3 --- 1820
> 
> The core peaked at 53c and the VRM's peaked at 82c. I really should get a full cover block for this golden card, as it still has a lot of voltage room left but I don't think the VRM's would make it at 1.325V.











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aloc*


Rejected
*Please read the instructions in post 1 of this thread for entry requirements.*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vmanuelgm*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [email protected] SC [email protected]/8500/1.281v---116.9/2944
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [email protected] SC TitanX [email protected]/2050x4/1.281v---214.7/5409










x2
0.3 FPS more in SLI and you got 1st Place In SLI !

*! Top 30 !*


----------



## vmanuelgm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rejected
> *Please read the instructions in post 1 of this thread for entry requirements.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> x2
> 0.3 FPS more in SLI and you got 1st Place In SLI !
> 
> *! Top 30 !*


Hi, my friend.

Yep, 0.3 fps and 1st place, but I have to connect a second HCP 1300 platinum since one is not enough, and I am lazy today cos I am trying opamps in my new Eastern Minimax Supreme...

Will give it a try in some days...

I would like to inform you, Jpmboy, that we suspect that ALOC=Ciclito is cheating/editing scores.

Ask him for tga's generated by Heaven, so that we can confirm they are legit!!!

Kind regards from Spain!!!

My tga's:

http://ul.to/jm0n4s5x

http://ul.to/13p22ybe


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vmanuelgm*
> 
> Hi, my friend.
> 
> Yep, 0.3 fps and 1st place, but I have to connect a second HCP 1300 platinum since one is not enough, and I am lazy today cos I am trying opamps in my new Eastern Minimax Supreme...
> 
> Will give it a try in some days...
> 
> I would like to inform you, Jpmboy, that we suspect that ALOC=Ciclito is cheating/editing scores.
> 
> Ask him for tga's generated by Heaven, so that we can confirm they are legit!!!
> 
> Kind regards from Spain!!!
> 
> My tga's:
> 
> http://ul.to/jm0n4s5x
> 
> http://ul.to/13p22ybe


Why would anyone cheat on a benchmark, though? Isn't that just kind of childish and stupid?


----------



## vmanuelgm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Why would anyone cheat on a benchmark, though? Isn't that just kind of childish and stupid?


Ciclito has done in the past, so very posible!!!

We are discussing it here:

http://www.elotrolado.net/hilo_hilo-oficial-nvidia-gtx-980-ti_2104154_s1930

He sent me 3 captures in the same frame, one 117.5 and aa 4x, another 117.5 and 8x and a last one with 117 and 8x aa... Very suspicious!!!

He is using a GBT G1, not a Kingpin, not watercooled, so just guess...

His ego is very big, and doesn't like to be under other mates!!!

So he starts editing and ready to go!!!

It is very simple, ask him for tga's and let's see the truth!!!


----------



## BarneyRubble

Cheating doesn't make much sense.









I have a question, clock speeds vary from app to app, are we suppose to use Heaven's posted speeds or 'other'? Or does it really not matter and I'm wasting my time (and yours) by asking.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BarneyRubble*
> 
> Cheating doesn't make much sense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a question, clock speeds vary from app to app, are we suppose to use Heaven's posted speeds or 'other'? Or does it really not matter and I'm wasting my time (and yours) by asking.


Unigine very rarely shows accurate clocks. Use what GPUz tells you.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vmanuelgm*
> 
> Ciclito has done in the past, so very posible!!!
> 
> We are discussing it here:
> 
> http://www.elotrolado.net/hilo_hilo-oficial-nvidia-gtx-980-ti_2104154_s1930
> 
> He sent me 3 captures in the same frame, one 117.5 and aa 4x, another 117.5 and 8x and a last one with 117 and 8x aa... Very suspicious!!!
> 
> He is using a GBT G1, not a Kingpin, not watercooled, so just guess...
> 
> His ego is very big, and doesn't like to be under other mates!!!
> 
> So he starts editing and ready to go!!!
> 
> It is very simple, ask him for tga's and let's see the truth!!!


Lol, I guess...but I'm not sure how that'd fix a bruised ego from having lesser hardware. No matter how good your photoshop skills are, your hardware still wouldn't run as well as other people's. /shrug

Just doesn't make much sense to me.


----------



## carlhil2

carlhil2 --- i7 5960x @ 4.5 ---- SLI 980Ti @ 1528 / 3920 ---- 199.9 --- 5036 1080P


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

I wanna see your TGA carl asap!









Nice score!


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> I wanna see your TGA carl asap!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice score!


sURE, here you go..

00068.zip 4147k .zip file
 Lol, what's up MrTOOSHORT? oh, that was 2 Classifieds on air, stock voltages.







only have one on water now though, preparing for the future, and, needed to cop a couple of intel 750's ...


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

LoL.









Just installed windows 10 a few days ago, seems ok.

Will do some benching soon enough when it gets a little colder outside.

That's a great score on air, nice cards!


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> LoL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just installed windows 10 a few days ago, seems ok.
> 
> Will do some benching soon enough when it gets a little colder outside.
> 
> That's a great score on air, nice cards!


Yeah, I edited my post, fresh Windows install does wonders..


----------



## vmanuelgm

Mrtooshort, what cooling are you using??? A really hard to beat score with TitanX!!!

Which OS did you use???


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Why would anyone cheat on a benchmark, though? Isn't that just kind of childish and stupid?


Why do you think there are so many requirements to get your score accepted?


----------



## fyzzz

fyzzz --- i5 4690k @ 5.0 GHz --- Gigabyte GTX 980 Ti @ 1460MHz / 1976MHz --- 103.4 --- 2605



5.0 ghz on 2 cores and 4.9 on the others.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vmanuelgm*
> 
> Hi, my friend.
> Yep, 0.3 fps and 1st place, but I have to connect a second HCP 1300 platinum since one is not enough, and I am lazy today cos I am trying opamps in my new Eastern Minimax Supreme...
> Will give it a try in some days...
> I would like to inform you, Jpmboy, that we suspect that ALOC=Ciclito is cheating/editing scores.
> Ask him for tga's generated by Heaven, so that we can confirm they are legit!!!
> Kind regards from Spain!!!
> My tga's:
> http://ul.to/jm0n4s5x
> http://ul.to/13p22ybe


Not relevant since there is no valid sub to the thread.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> carlhil2 --- i7 5960x @ 4.5 ---- SLI 980Ti @ 1528 / 3920 ---- 199.9 --- 5036 1080P











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fyzzz*
> 
> fyzzz --- i5 4690k @ 5.0 GHz --- Gigabyte GTX 980 Ti @ 1460MHz / 1976MHz --- 103.4 --- 2605
> 
> 5.0 ghz on 2 cores and 4.9 on the others.











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> Why do you think there are so many requirements to get your score accepted?


oh c'mon... not very onerous at all.


----------



## BarneyRubble

I can see how someone might get 'hooked' on this stuff. I just wanted to test my cards (and the new nvidia hotfix). The next thing I know, I'm trying to see how far I could push it. The last two attempts to better this failed (and I got bored). The cards seldom hit 40c, and that makes me a happy camper. I was also curious about the memory clock. One run I went stock and only increased the memory clock (by 250Mhz) and the score was fairly close to the high score I had at that time.

I didn't put a great of time into this, but I noticed a 'happy ratio' between clock and memory clock using Precision X. If I strayed from it (other than the test when I just adjusted the memory clock), the test were worse (or crashed). I might give MSI Afterburner a try the next time.

If I find myself doing this later tonight, I might consider counseling.

BarneyRubble---5960x / 4.5Ghz --- GTX 980 Ti Hydro Copper x2 (SLI) @ 1536 / 1798 --- 112.5 --- 2834


----------



## gqneon

1440p submission
gqneon --- 5820k / 4.5 ---- 2x 980 ti Classified 1506 / 8000 ---- 126.5 ---- 3187




1080p submission
gqneon --- 5820k / 4.5 ---- 2x 980 ti Classified 1506 / 8000 ---- 192.7 ---- 4854


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> oh c'mon... not very onerous at all.


Not for this one, other than the cobblestone clause. Otherwise, my sig covers the cheaters


----------



## ssiperko

Let's see if this works for a top 15 single card score so far.









1080 score

ssiperko --- 5960x / 4.6 ---- 980 ti G1 1590 / 8100 ---- 109.3 ---- 2753



SS


----------



## DaNi0389

DaNi_0389 --- 5820k @4,5Ghz -- Gigabyte 980Ti reference 1565 / 4155 --- 110.1 --- 2773


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BarneyRubble*
> 
> I can see how someone might get 'hooked' on this stuff. I just wanted to test my cards (and the new nvidia hotfix). The next thing I know, I'm trying to see how far I could push it. The last two attempts to better this failed (and I got bored). The cards seldom hit 40c, and that makes me a happy camper. I was also curious about the memory clock. One run I went stock and only increased the memory clock (by 250Mhz) and the score was fairly close to the high score I had at that time.
> 
> I didn't put a great of time into this, but I noticed a 'happy ratio' between clock and memory clock using Precision X. If I strayed from it (other than the test when I just adjusted the memory clock), the test were worse (or crashed). I might give MSI Afterburner a try the next time.
> 
> If I find myself doing this later tonight, I might consider counseling.
> 
> BarneyRubble---5960x / 4.5Ghz --- GTX 980 Ti Hydro Copper x2 (SLI) @ 1536 / 1798 --- 112.5 --- 2834











or dial the OC helpline.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gqneon*
> 
> 1440p submission
> gqneon --- 5820k / 4.5 ---- 2x 980 ti Classified 1506 / 8000 ---- 126.5 ---- 3187
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1080p submission
> gqneon --- 5820k / 4.5 ---- 2x 980 ti Classified 1506 / 8000 ---- 192.7 ---- 4854











x2
*! Top 30 !*
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> Not for this one, other than the cobblestone clause. Otherwise, my sig covers the cheaters


great sig!!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssiperko*
> 
> Let's see if this works for a top 15 single card score so far.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1080 score
> ssiperko --- 5960x / 4.6 ---- 980 ti G1 1590 / 8100 ---- 109.3 ---- 2753
> 
> SS











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaNi0389*
> 
> DaNi_0389 --- 5820k @4,5Ghz -- Gigabyte 980Ti reference 1565 / 4155 --- 110.1 --- 2773


----------



## Xevi

*Single 1080p*

Xevi --- G3258 / 4.6 Ghz---- eVga KPE 980Ti 1527 / 8802 ---- 113.6 ---- 2862 --- 1.18vGpu/1.66vMem



http://s15.postimg.org/48pwve7wr/00054_JPG.jpg


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xevi*
> 
> *Single 1080p*
> Xevi --- G3258 / 4.6 Ghz---- eVga KPE 980Ti 1527 / 8802 ---- 113.6 ---- 2862 --- 1.18vGpu/1.66vMem
> 
> http://s15.postimg.org/48pwve7wr/00054_JPG.jpg


----------



## TONSCHUH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TONSCHUH*
> 
> TONSCHUH --- 3770k @4800MHz --- GTX980-Ti-OC-STRIX-SLI, 1557 / 8200 --- 194.4 --- 4896


Update:

TONSCHUH --- 3770k @4800MHz --- GTX980-Ti-OC-STRIX-SLI, 1557 / 8200 --- 195.3 --- 4920


----------



## Dirac

Longtime lurker here, finally have the hardware to compete.

Dirac --- 4790k @ 4.7ghz---- 2x Gigabyte G1 GTX 980ti in sli @ 1493/3996 and # 124.4 FPS 3134 1440p



Dirac --- 4790k @ 4.7ghz---- 2x Gigabyte G1 GTX 980ti in sli @ 1493/3996 and # 183.1 FPS 4613 1080p


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TONSCHUH*
> 
> Update:
> 
> TONSCHUH --- 3770k @4800MHz --- GTX980-Ti-OC-STRIX-SLI, 1557 / 8200 --- 195.3 --- 4920











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dirac*
> 
> Longtime lurker here, finally have the hardware to compete.
> 
> Dirac --- 4790k @ 4.7ghz---- 2x Gigabyte G1 GTX 980ti in sli @ 1493/3996 and # 124.4 FPS 3134 1440p
> 
> 
> 
> Dirac --- 4790k @ 4.7ghz---- 2x Gigabyte G1 GTX 980ti in sli @ 1493/3996 and # 183.1 FPS 4613 1080p










x2!


----------



## TONSCHUH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TONSCHUH*
> 
> Update:
> 
> TONSCHUH --- 3770k @4800MHz --- GTX980-Ti-OC-STRIX-SLI, 1557 / 8200 --- 195.3 --- 4920


Update:

TONSCHUH --- 3770k @4800MHz --- GTX980-Ti-OC-STRIX-SLI, 1557 / 8200 --- 198.1 --- 4989


----------



## gqneon

I got my 3-way SLI set up and I'm starting to dial in the OC now. I'm going to group post these to save some work for everyone - I'm excited about the performance so far!


*4k 2xAA Run*
gqneon --- 5820k /4.5 ---- 980 ti Classified 3x SLI ---- 91.2 FPS ---- 2297


*1440 8xAA Run*
gqneon --- 5820k /4.5 ---- 980 ti Classified 3x SLI ---- 180.3 FPS ---- 4542


*1080 8xAA Run*
gqneon --- 5820k /4.5 ---- 980 ti Classified 3x SLI ---- 240.1 FPS ---- 6049


Good times! I'll try to dial these in a little better but I think I'm going to put my 2 1080 rads back in the loop before I do!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gqneon*
> 
> I got my 3-way SLI set up and I'm starting to dial in the OC now. I'm going to group post these to save some work for everyone - I'm excited about the performance so far!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *4k 2xAA Run*
> gqneon --- 5820k /4.5 ---- 980 ti Classified 3x SLI ---- 91.2 FPS ---- 2297
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1440 8xAA Run*
> gqneon --- 5820k /4.5 ---- 980 ti Classified 3x SLI ---- 180.3 FPS ---- 4542
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1080 8xAA Run*
> gqneon --- 5820k /4.5 ---- 980 ti Classified 3x SLI ---- 240.1 FPS ---- 6049
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good times! I'll try to dial these in a little better but I think I'm going to put my 2 1080 rads back in the loop before I do!










x3
*! New Top 30 !*

Great runs!
Loool - "Save some work for everyone" Who?


----------



## gqneon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> x3
> *! New Top 30 !*
> 
> Great runs!
> Loool - "Save some work for everyone" Who?


Well, technically just you having to sort and search posts to do updates, which has to be a bit of work.

Which we are all thankful for you taking the time to do!


----------



## fyzzz

Hello, i have an update
fyzzz --- i5 4690k @ 4.9 GHz --- Gigabyte GTX 980 Ti @ 1507MHz / 1978MHz --- 104.6 --- 2634


----------



## battleaxe

battleaxe ---2700k / 4700mhz ---- 290x @ 1262/1639 ---- 66.4 ---- 1673

Latest 290x


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battleaxe*
> 
> Latest 290x


What's the settings and scores? Can't see anything in that screenshot.


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> What's the settings and scores? Can't see anything in that screenshot.


Click on the photo, then click original down at the bottom right. You'll see it then.


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battleaxe*
> 
> Click on the photo, then click original down at the bottom right. You'll see it then.


You better include the info in a data line entry as laid out in the OP or they'll pass it over.


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> You better include the info in a data line entry as laid out in the OP or they'll pass it over.


I edited. Is that right?


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battleaxe*
> 
> I edited. Is that right?


Yup, that should do it. Looks good. Good run.


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battleaxe*
> 
> I edited. Is that right?


Technically, I think they want the info as laid out in the OP:

Member Name --- Processor / Speed ---- GPU Name and # ---- FPS ---- Score

Looks like "FPS" and "Score" are still missing.


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> Technically, I think they want the info as laid out in the OP:
> 
> Member Name --- Processor / Speed ---- GPU Name and # ---- FPS ---- Score
> 
> Looks like "FPS" and "Score" are still missing.


I think I have it all fixed now.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fyzzz*
> 
> Hello, i have an update
> fyzzz --- i5 4690k @ 4.9 GHz --- Gigabyte GTX 980 Ti @ 1507MHz / 1978MHz --- 104.6 --- 2634











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battleaxe*
> 
> battleaxe ---2700k / 4700mhz ---- 290x @ 1262/1639 ---- 66.4 ---- 1673
> Latest 290x


Sorry, Rejected
*Please read the instructions in post 1 of this thread for entry requirements.*

for several reasons:
1) more than 1 GPU enabled (intel graphics)
2) no picture of rockwalk way - especially important with AMD cards
3) run in windowed mode


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, Rejected
> *Please read the instructions in post 1 of this thread for entry requirements.*
> 
> for several reasons:
> 1) more than 1 GPU enabled (intel graphics)
> 2) no picture of rockwalk way - especially important with AMD cards
> 3) run in windowed mode


don't sweat it. Thought I'd join, but I'm too lazy to bother with it.


----------



## TONSCHUH

Update:

TONSCHUH --- 3770k @4800MHz --- GTX980-Ti-OC-STRIX-SLI, 1557 / 8200 --- 198.1 --- 4989


----------



## 350mdk

hi there ....im new to the forum will post some screenshots of my fury x crossfire scores


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battleaxe*
> 
> don't sweat it. Thought I'd join, but I'm too lazy to bother with it.


Want you to join. The requirements are easy. And one exception means all exceptions.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TONSCHUH*
> 
> Update:
> 
> TONSCHUH --- 3770k @4800MHz --- GTX980-Ti-OC-STRIX-SLI, 1557 / 8200 --- 198.1 --- 4989











I think I wait for your highest sub.


----------



## TONSCHUH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I think I wait for your highest sub.


That might be the max score for the moment, if we don't get a faster OS and / or Drivers.


----------



## fyzzz

A pretty big update:
fyzzz --- i5 4690k @ 4.9 GHz --- Gigabyte GTX 980 Ti @ 1520MHz / 2003MHz --- 107.6 --- 2709


----------



## Ti11ion

*Ti11ion --- AMD Phenom II x6 1100t / 3.7GHz ---- MSI GTX 980TI 6g ---- 85 ---- 2141*

Bringing back the Phenom II! Not topping the list but not too bad for an old timer.


----------



## Vellinious

UPDATE: Vellinious --- i7 5820k @ 4.7 ---- 2 x EVGA 970 FTW @ 1568 / 4205 ---- 132.3 --- 3334


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fyzzz*
> 
> *A pretty big update*:
> fyzzz --- i5 4690k @ 4.9 GHz --- Gigabyte GTX 980 Ti @ 1520MHz / 2003MHz --- 107.6 --- 2709



lol - indeed








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ti11ion*
> 
> *Ti11ion --- AMD Phenom II x6 1100t / 3.7GHz ---- MSI GTX 980TI 6g ---- 85 ---- 2141*
> Bringing back the Phenom II! Not topping the list but not too bad for an old timer.











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> UPDATE: Vellinious --- i7 5820k @ 4.7 ---- 2 x EVGA 970 FTW @ 1568 / 4205 ---- 132.3 --- 3334


----------



## fyzzz

The memory had a lot more to give and i think it could go further if i wanted to put the time in. Anyway, another update:
fyzzz --- i5 4690k @ 4.8 GHz --- Gigabyte GTX 980 Ti @ 1521MHz / 2078MHz --- 109.0 --- 2746


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fyzzz*
> 
> The memory had a lot more to give and i think it could go further if i wanted to put the time in. Anyway, another update:
> fyzzz --- i5 4690k @ 4.8 GHz --- Gigabyte GTX 980 Ti @ 1521MHz / 2078MHz --- 109.0 --- 2746











gained a few places in the rankings!


----------



## michael-ocn

.tga ? Anybody have a converter, one that doesn't have to be installed (the 1st post links to an installer), just an exe zipped up. Thnx


----------



## michael-ocn

michael-ocn --- 5820k @ 4.4 --- 980ti FTW @ 1455/3856 --- 104.5 --- 2631



My first score here, the run was done with what I hope proves to be my everyday oc. I applied the driver tweaks mentioned in the first post of the valley thread, the few settings in the nvidia control panel. I think those are accepted here too. Got about a 2fps gain vs the default driver settings.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> michael-ocn --- 5820k @ 4.4 --- 980ti FTW @ 1455/3856 --- 104.5 --- 2631
> 
> 
> 
> My first score here, the run was done with what I hope proves to be my everyday oc. I applied the driver tweaks mentioned in the first post of the valley thread, the few settings in the nvidia control panel. I think those are accepted here too. Got about a 2fps gain vs the default driver settings.











Sorry re: the tga installer. If you found a better converter, post the link. I'll add it to the OP.


----------



## gqneon

Updated 4k submission

gqneon --- 5960x @ 4.6 --- 3x SLI 980ti Classified @ 1518/8100 --- 93.5 --- 2356


----------



## Barefooter

Barefooter --- 4790k @ 4.9 GHz --- GTX 980 ti Classified Tri-SLI @ 1418 / 3802 --- 226.8 FPS --- 5714



The Heaven display in the upper right shows 1657/3805, but with the OSD turned on with Precision X, it shows 1418/3802

I'm running +75 on the GPU clock and +300 on the memory clock with 115% power on the stock bios.

Maybe someone can enlighten me why the difference in display readings.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gqneon*
> 
> Updated 4k submission
> 
> gqneon --- 5960x @ 4.6 --- 3x SLI 980ti Classified @ 1518/8100 --- 93.5 --- 2356
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Barefooter*
> 
> Barefooter --- 4790k @ 4.9 GHz --- GTX 980 ti Classified Tri-SLI @ 1418 / 3802 --- 226.8 FPS --- 5714
> 
> The Heaven display in the upper right shows 1657/3805, but with the OSD turned on with Precision X, it shows 1418/3802
> I'm running +75 on the GPU clock and +300 on the memory clock with 115% power on the stock bios.
> Maybe someone can enlighten me why the difference in display readings.


----------



## Bride

'New Entry'

Bride - i7 4720HQ @ 3.5 - GTX 965 M @ 1059 / 1353 - 25.2 - 636


----------



## ChrisDovahkiin

NEW ENTRY

Single EVGA 980ti SC+ ACX 2.0 with stock cooling and flashed BIOS (for more voltage)

i7 4790k at default speeds.

+100 Clock Offset
+517 Memory Offset


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bride*
> 
> 'New Entry'
> 
> Bride - i7 4720HQ @ 3.5 - GTX 965 M @ 1059 / 1353 - 25.2 - 636











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChrisDovahkiin*
> 
> NEW ENTRY
> 
> Single EVGA 980ti SC+ ACX 2.0 with stock cooling and flashed BIOS (for more voltage)
> 
> i7 4790k at default speeds.
> 
> +100 Clock Offset
> +517 Memory Offset
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Rejected
*Please read the instructions in post 1 of this thread for entry requirements.*


----------



## bogie89

I'm here!

bogie89 --- 5960x @ 4.9 --- 980ti kingpin @ 1597/8788 --- 118.5 --- 2986










original link:



http://imgur.com/HwXrDP9


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bogie89*
> 
> I'm here!
> bogie89 --- 5960x @ 4.9 --- 980ti kingpin @ 1597/8788 --- 118.5 --- 2986
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> original link:
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/HwXrDP9











*! New Third Place !*
lol - sorry 'bout the delay. Holidays.
man - am I gonna have to put the KPE back on this 5060X rig?


----------



## bogie89

ahahahah
yes for sure, you have to!


----------



## fyzzz

fyzzz --- i5 4690k @ 4.9 GHz --- Gigabyte GTX 980 Ti @ 1523MHz / 2103MHz --- 109.4 --- 2756


----------



## blzn57

blzn57 --- [email protected] --- GTX 980 Classified( x2) SLI (1491/2105) -- 157.7FPS -- 3971 windows 7


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fyzzz*
> 
> fyzzz --- i5 4690k @ 4.9 GHz --- Gigabyte GTX 980 Ti @ 1523MHz / 2103MHz --- 109.4 --- 2756











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blzn57*
> 
> blzn57 --- [email protected] --- GTX 980 Classified( x2) SLI (1491/2105) -- 157.7FPS -- 3971 windows 7


----------



## MgrBuddha

MgrBuddha --- i7 6700K / 4800 ---- ASUS Strix GTX 980 Ti (SLIx2) ---- 58.7 ---- 1479



Aircooled system, Unigine Heaven at default settings in Nvidia panel, two monitors with the second one running at 1080p displaying monitoring software. Ditched ASUS GPU tweak and use Afterburner for settings. This is my default stable gaming settings in the stock BIOS - core voltage: +87mV, power limit: 110 %, core clock: +90 MHz (1381, 1519 in-game), mem clock: + 300 MHz.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MgrBuddha*
> 
> MgrBuddha --- i7 6700K / 4800 ---- ASUS Strix GTX 980 Ti (SLIx2) ---- 58.7 ---- 1479
> 
> 
> 
> Aircooled system, Unigine Heaven at default settings in Nvidia panel, two monitors with the second one running at 1080p displaying monitoring software. Ditched ASUS GPU tweak and use Afterburner for settings. This is my default stable gaming settings in the stock BIOS - core voltage: +87mV, power limit: 110 %, core clock: +90 MHz (1381, 1519 in-game), mem clock: + 300 MHz.


----------



## Kimir

Kimir --- 5960X --- 980Ti HoF --- 108.8 --- 2741

nop, I'm not even trying lol


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Kimir --- 5960X --- 980Ti HoF --- 108.8 --- 2741
> 
> nop, I'm not even trying lol


----------



## tcclaviger

tcclaviger --- 3960X @ 4.7ghz--- 980 Matrix, 980 Strix, 980 Classified 3 way SLI --- 197.6 --- 4979


As a blast from the past, I had to see what some tweaking to my loop and windows 10 would yield. GPUs are at 1481 core / 8400 memory not sure why Heaven shows them at 1571 mhz....


----------



## tcclaviger

tcclaviger --- 3960X @ 4.7ghz--- 980 Matrix, 980 Strix, 980 Classified 3 way SLI --- 130.5 --- 3288 - 1440P



Because 2k is life.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tcclaviger*
> 
> tcclaviger --- 3960X @ 4.7ghz--- 980 Matrix, 980 Strix, 980 Classified 3 way SLI --- 197.6 --- 4979
> 
> As a blast from the past, I had to see what some tweaking to my loop and windows 10 would yield. GPUs are at 1481 core / 8400 memory not sure why Heaven shows them at 1571 mhz....


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tcclaviger*
> 
> tcclaviger --- 3960X @ 4.7ghz--- 980 Matrix, 980 Strix, 980 Classified 3 way SLI --- 130.5 --- 3288 - 1440P
> 
> Because 2k is life.



















x2


----------



## Kimir

Tiny improvement, this time I didn't forget the bench power plan to keep the cpu at 100%








Kimir --- 5960X --- 980Ti HoF --- 112 --- 2821


----------



## tcclaviger

I have a socket 2011 (x79) secret weapon in the mail, I have a feeling in about a week my 3x980s are going to climb a few spots in the top 30 and overtake more Titan X SLI setups


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Tiny improvement, this time I didn't forget the bench power plan to keep the cpu at 100%
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kimir --- 5960X --- 980Ti HoF --- 112 --- 2821











Nice!


----------



## stevenFIN

This is my first post here, signed up just for this thread









stevenFIN --- [email protected] --- asus Strix GTX970 #2(sli) ---- 115.2 --- 2903


----------



## whipple16

Whipple16 --- 6700k / 4.6 ---- 980ti 1455/4059 ---- 64.9 fps ---- 1634

2560X1440

spent about 30 mins tweaking setting before this run. not sure if the card has much left but im pretty happy with the result. Will run with faster memory next time and try to oc the cpu a little to see if i can get higher....


----------



## DooRules

Doorules-- 6700k / 4.8 ---- 980 ti KP ---- 107.1 fps--- 2699


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stevenFIN*
> 
> This is my first post here, signed up just for this thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stevenFIN --- [email protected] --- asus Strix GTX970 #2(sli) ---- 115.2 --- 2903











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whipple16*
> 
> Whipple16 --- 6700k / 4.6 ---- 980ti 1455/4059 ---- 64.9 fps ---- 1634
> 
> 2560X1440
> 
> spent about 30 mins tweaking setting before this run. not sure if the card has much left but im pretty happy with the result. Will run with faster memory next time and try to oc the cpu a little to see if i can get higher....











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DooRules*
> 
> Doorules-- 6700k / 4.8 ---- 980 ti KP ---- 107.1 fps--- 2699


----------



## Jpmboy

jpmboy --- [email protected] --- GTX 980 Ti KP 1598/8506 --- 114.9 --- 2895


----------



## tcclaviger

tcclaviger --- [email protected] --- GTX 980 Matrix/Strix/Classy 1491/2117 --- 199.2 --- 5018



New toy arrived.... 3960x @ 4.7 was bottle-necking my cards


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

1680 V2!


----------



## tcclaviger

Its a decent chip, 4.6 @ 1.34 volts, but thats it, nothing higher is stable and I'm not pumping 1.5+ to find out how much it takes to stabilize 4.7 lol.


----------



## tcclaviger

tcclaviger --- [email protected] --- GTX 980 Matrix/Strix/Classy 1505/2111 --- 132.3 --- 3333 -- 1440P


----------



## fnordest

Fnordest --- i5 3570 / 4.24GHz ---- GTX 980 Ti (Single) @1519/3900 ---- 105.0 ---- 2644


----------



## fnordest

Fnordest --- i5 3570 / 4.24GHz ---- GTX 980 Ti (Single) @1519/3900 ---- 34.8 ---- 878


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> jpmboy --- [email protected] --- GTX 980 Ti KP 1598/8506 --- 114.9 --- 2895











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tcclaviger*
> 
> tcclaviger --- [email protected] --- GTX 980 Matrix/Strix/Classy 1491/2117 --- 199.2 --- 5018
> 
> 
> 
> New toy arrived.... 3960x @ 4.7 was bottle-necking my cards











*! Top 30 !*
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> 1680 V2!


I know, where are you guys finding these???
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tcclaviger*
> 
> tcclaviger --- [email protected] --- GTX 980 Matrix/Strix/Classy 1505/2111 --- 132.3 --- 3333 -- 1440P











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fnordest*
> 
> Fnordest --- i5 3570 / 4.24GHz ---- GTX 980 Ti (Single) @1519/3900 ---- 105.0 ---- 2644











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fnordest*
> 
> Fnordest --- i5 3570 / 4.24GHz ---- GTX 980 Ti (Single) @1519/3900 ---- 34.8 ---- 878


----------



## Barefooter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> jpmboy --- [email protected] --- GTX 980 Ti KP 1598/8506 --- 114.9 --- 2895


Just curious, how much vcore do you need to run the [email protected]?

Sweet clocks on the GPU!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Barefooter*
> 
> Just curious, how much vcore do you need to run the [email protected]?
> 
> Sweet clocks on the GPU!


1.485V in bios, mid LLC, load is 1.454V by cpuZ and 1.452V by DMM.


----------



## tcclaviger

I found what to me, is the strangest thing with my Xeon. If I run +0.12 vcore and 1.775 PLL I cannot stabilize 4650.
If I run +0.09 vcore and 1.825 PLL I am stable at 4650.

All these settings are with cpu die temps staying under 75c(Core Temp 1.0RC6), and package temps under 50c according to the Asus sensor.

Also the 46x multiplier is a bastard and doesn't work for crap, but 45 with raise Bclock and 47 with lowered Bclock work just fine So fing weird.

Ever have oddities like this weith IB-E before anyone?


----------



## DooRules

DooRules --- 6700K @ 4.94 -- EVGA 980ti KP --- 1542/2096 --- 110.8 --- 2792


----------



## kx11

kx11 --- 5930K @ 4.54 -- Zotac TitanX arctic storm --- 1440/1977 --- 105.7 --- 2661

it's all on air


----------



## Luri

gigabyte gtx 980 ti gaqming extreme on air.

full modded bios, cpu 5.1 ghz ram 2800cl11 and gpu 1600/4450 1.274 volts


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DooRules*
> 
> DooRules --- 6700K @ 4.94 -- EVGA 980ti KP --- 1542/2096 --- 110.8 --- 2792











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> kx11 --- 5930K @ 4.54 -- Zotac TitanX arctic storm --- 1440/1977 --- 105.7 --- 2661
> 
> it's all on air











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luri*
> 
> gigabyte gtx 980 ti gaqming extreme on air.
> 
> full modded bios, cpu 5.1 ghz ram 2800cl11 and gpu 1600/4450 1.274 volts


Sorry - Rejected
*Please read the instructions in post 1 of this thread for entry requirements.*


----------



## mbed0123

mbed0123 --- 3970X / 4.5ghz ---- GTX TITAN x 4 --- 94.8 ---- 2389


----------



## Jpmboy

jpmboy --- [email protected] --- 2 GTX Titan X @1538/4018 -- 212.2 --- 5344


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbed0123*
> 
> mbed0123 --- 3970X / 4.5ghz ---- GTX TITAN x 4 --- 94.8 ---- 2389











Epic cards - still holding their own even at 4K.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> jpmboy --- [email protected] --- 2 GTX Titan X @1538/4018 -- 212.2 --- 5344


----------



## fyzzz

fyzzz --- i5 4690k @5.0 GHz --- GTX 980 Ti @ 1515MHz / 2105MHz --- 111.3 --- 2805

Having a windows 7 installation with minimal processes, seems to help in heaven and valley.


----------



## mbed0123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Epic cards - still holding their own even at 4K
> 
> Thank you Sir...


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fyzzz*
> 
> fyzzz --- i5 4690k @5.0 GHz --- GTX 980 Ti @ 1515MHz / 2105MHz --- 111.3 --- 2805
> 
> Having a windows 7 installation with minimal processes, seems to help in heaven and valley.











Yes - W7 will score higher.


----------



## DevillkRazz

I just overclocked my 4 years old pc : Asus GTX 670 from 915MHz to 1055Mhz and i5 2500k at 4,6GHz



Not bad ?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DevillkRazz*
> 
> I just overclocked my 4 years old pc : Asus GTX 670 from 915MHz to 1055Mhz and i5 2500k at 4,6GHz
> 
> 
> 
> Not bad ?


not bad at all.. but not an entry either - right?


----------



## BrawndoQC

brawndoqc --- i7 6700K @ 4.8GHZ ---- GTX 980 Ti 2x SLI ---- 194.1 ---- 4890


----------



## GTRtank

gtrtank - - - i7 3770K @ 5.0Ghz - - - GTX 970 x2 1553/4037- - - 122 - - - 3073


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrawndoQC*
> 
> brawndoqc --- i7 6700K @ 4.8GHZ ---- GTX 980 Ti 2x SLI ---- 194.1 ---- 4890










Nice!
*! Top 30 !*
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GTRtank*
> 
> gtrtank - - - i7 3770K @ 5.0Ghz - - - GTX 970 x2 1553/4037- - - 122 - - - 3073










You may want to reinstall your drivers and try again. Looks like one cards is running the default MS VGA driver.


----------



## kx11

this benchmark hates my OC settings ( core 500+ - mem 500+ ) while catzilla\3dmark loves it

using Maxair bios


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> this benchmark hates my OC settings ( core 500+ - mem 500+ ) while catzilla\3dmark loves it
> 
> using Maxair bios


what? crashes or poor performance at those clocks? (it's not unusual for H4.0 to be tougher than 3dmark - tho maybe not 3dmk 11. Catzilla is .. welll catzilla







)


----------



## kx11

crashes ( driver stopped responding )

i'm having crashes in game too so maybe i need to format


----------



## Kimir

If nvdriver crash, your clock are just not stable enough, back down 10-20Mhz on the core and see if it still happens.


----------



## BrawndoQC

Cranked it up a little bit..

brawndoqc --- i7 6700K @ 4.9GHZ ---- GTX 980 Ti x2 SLI 1493/4010 ---- 196.3 ---- 4945


----------



## fyzzz

fyzzz --- i5 [email protected] GHz --R9 [email protected] / 1625MHz --- 68.9 --- 1735


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrawndoQC*
> 
> Cranked it up a little bit..
> brawndoqc --- i7 6700K @ 4.9GHZ ---- GTX 980 Ti x2 SLI 1493/4010 ---- 196.3 ---- 4945











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fyzzz*
> 
> fyzzz --- i5 [email protected] GHz --R9 [email protected] / 1625MHz --- 68.9 --- 1735


----------



## trith

Here's a 4K for you.



Trith --- i7 5930/4.58 GHZ ---- 3X MSI GTX 980 TI Gaming 6G 1468/3900 ---- 90.9 FPS ---- 2291 Score


----------



## trith

Here is a 1080p entry. Editing because I got a better run tonight.



Trith --- i7 5930 4.58 GHZ --- 3x MSI gtx 980 ti Gaming 6g 1468/3900 --- 210.5 FPS --- 5302 Score


----------



## Vellinious

Can't quite get what I'm looking for out of this card.....still working on getting a custom bios that'll work.

Stock bios. 1313 core, 1793 memory


----------



## done12many2

done12many2 --- i7 5960x / 4.8 GHz ---- EVGA 980 Ti Hybrid x 2 SLI ---- 199.4 ---- 5023

Heaven5023.jpg 1866k .jpg file


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trith*
> 
> Here's a 4K for you.
> 
> Trith --- i7 5930/4.58 GHZ ---- 3X MSI GTX 980 TI Gaming 6G 1468/3900 ---- 90.9 FPS ---- 2291 Score











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trith*
> 
> Here is a 1080p entry. Editing because I got a better run tonight.
> 
> Trith --- i7 5930 4.58 GHZ --- 3x MSI gtx 980 ti Gaming 6g 1468/3900 --- 210.5 FPS --- 5302 Score











*! Top 30 !*
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Can't quite get what I'm looking for out of this card.....still working on getting a custom bios that'll work.
> Stock bios. 1313 core, 1793 memory
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


*Please read the instructions in post 1 of this thread for entry requirements.*

Be sure to set NVCP up with the tweaks described *HERE*
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *done12many2*
> 
> done12many2 --- i7 5960x / 4.8 GHz ---- EVGA 980 Ti Hybrid x 2 SLI ---- 199.4 ---- 5023
> 
> Heaven5023.jpg 1866k .jpg file











*! Top 30 !*


----------



## fyzzz

fyzzz --- i5 [email protected] GHz --R9 [email protected] / 1625MHz --- 72.8 --- 1833

I got low min fps for some reason and it didn't matter what clockspeed the card was running, but it didn't crash and it didn't seem to affect the score.


----------



## Vellinious

Vellinious --- i7 [email protected] GHz -- R9 [email protected] / 1793MHz --- 73.9 --- 1862


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fyzzz*
> 
> fyzzz --- i5 [email protected] GHz --R9 [email protected] / 1625MHz --- 72.8 --- 1833
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got low min fps for some reason and it didn't matter what clockspeed the card was running, but it didn't crash and it didn't seem to affect the score.











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Vellinious --- i7 [email protected] GHz -- R9 [email protected] / 1793MHz --- 73.9 --- 1862
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## c0V3Ro

c0V3Ro --- FX-4300 / 4515MHz ---- R9 290x @1030/1250MHz ---- 55.2 ---- 1390


----------



## jodybdesigns

jodybdesigns --- i5 3570k / 4310mhz --- R9 390 @ 1100/1600 --- 59.8 --- 1507


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *c0V3Ro*
> 
> c0V3Ro --- FX-4300 / 4515MHz ---- R9 290x @1030/1250MHz ---- 55.2 ---- 1390











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jodybdesigns*
> 
> jodybdesigns --- i5 3570k / 4310mhz --- R9 390 @ 1100/1600 --- 59.8 --- 1507


----------



## done12many2

done12many2 --- i7 5960x / 4.9 GHz ---- EVGA 980 Ti Hybrid x 2 SLI ---- 201.4 ---- 5074

I switched to a custom loop and ditched the 980 Ti Hybrid coolers. Heaven scores improved a bit, but the big difference was in the temperatures. This particular run only heated the cards up to 33 degrees.









I'll try a BIOS mod soon.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *done12many2*
> 
> done12many2 --- i7 5960x / 4.9 GHz ---- EVGA 980 Ti Hybrid x 2 SLI ---- 201.4 ---- 5074
> 
> I switched to a custom loop and ditched the 980 Ti Hybrid coolers. Heaven scores improved a bit, but the big difference was in the temperatures. This particular run only heated the cards up to 33 degrees.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll try a BIOS mod soon.











*! Top 30 !*


----------



## done12many2

Jpmboy, thanks for the updates and sorry to keep you busy, but it keeps getting better.









done12many2 --- i7 5960x / 4.9 GHz ---- EVGA 980 Ti Hybrid x 2 SLI ---- 206.3 ---- 5197


----------



## MaFi0s0

6700k @ 4.7 980ti @ 1410 managed to get 2471 but the screencap keeps turning out black.


----------



## Kimir

Screenshot by external software (such as dropbox that I often use) will always turn black.
Go into C:\Users\"user name here"\Unigine Heaven\screenshot and convert the file into a jpg (see OP of this topic to figure out how to do so) and you'll get a usable screenshot.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *done12many2*
> 
> Jpmboy, thanks for the updates and sorry to keep you busy, but it keeps getting better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> done12many2 --- i7 5960x / 4.9 GHz ---- EVGA 980 Ti Hybrid x 2 SLI ---- 206.3 ---- 5197











Sorry for the slow update! Keep 'em coming!


----------



## xilent21

xilent21 --- i7 4930k / 3900MHz ---- MSI GTX980Ti Gaming 6GB @1500/2038MHz ---- 105.1 ---- 2648


----------



## MaFi0s0

MaFi0s0 --- i7 6700k / 4.75GHz --- EVGA 980Ti Hybrid 6GB -- 98.1 -- 2471


----------



## Tiberiusisgame

tiberiusisgame --- i7 4790k / 4.00GHz --- 2x EVGA 980 SC 4GB -- 123.4 -- 3108



[edited] updated score to match original post.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xilent21*
> 
> xilent21 --- i7 4930k / 3900MHz ---- MSI GTX980Ti Gaming 6GB @1500/2038MHz ---- 105.1 ---- 2648











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaFi0s0*
> 
> MaFi0s0 --- i7 6700k / 4.75GHz --- EVGA 980Ti Hybrid 6GB -- 98.1 -- 2471











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tiberiusisgame*
> 
> tiberiusisgame --- i7 4790k / 4.00GHz --- 2x EVGA 980 SC 4GB -- 123.0 -- 3099











Run it again in non-windowed mode.

Updated but didn't post that I did.


----------



## fritzproject

Hi at all. this is my result i7 4790k @4.8 16gb @2133 DX11 windows 10 Nvidia driver 361.91 Gigabyte GTX 980 Ti G1 1568/8412 V 1.23 on stock bios


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fritzproject*
> 
> Hi at all. this is my result i7 4790k @4.8 16gb @2133 DX11 windows 10 Nvidia driver 361.91 Gigabyte GTX 980 Ti G1 1568/8412 V 1.23 on stock bios
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


HI,









Please read the requirements for an entry in post #1 of this thread.


----------



## 113802

WannaBeOCer --- Core i7 6700K / 4.8Ghz ---- GTX 980 Ti x1 ---- 99.1 ---- 2496


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WannaBeOCer*
> 
> WannaBeOCer --- Core i7 6700K / 4.8Ghz ---- GTX 980 Ti x1 ---- 99.1 ---- 2496


----------



## Jidonsu

Jidonsu --- i7 4790K / 4.7GHz --- EVGA 980TI FTW x1 --- 107.3 --- 2703


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jidonsu*
> 
> Jidonsu --- i7 4790K / 4.7GHz --- EVGA 980TI FTW x1 --- 107.3 --- 2703


----------



## jodybdesigns

I would like to update my score please!









jodybdesigns --- i5 3570k / 4.3ghz --- Powercolor PCS+ R9 390 --- 60.7 --- 1530


----------



## EvilPieMoo

I'd like to throw in my entry









Evilpiemoo --- i7 5960x / 4.9Ghz --- 980Ti Gigabyte Extreme x3 --- 268.3 --- 6758


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jodybdesigns*
> 
> I would like to update my score please!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jodybdesigns --- i5 3570k / 4.3ghz --- Powercolor PCS+ R9 390 --- 60.7 --- 1530











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvilPieMoo*
> 
> I'd like to throw in my entry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Evilpiemoo --- i7 5960x / 4.9Ghz --- 980Ti Gigabyte Extreme x3 --- 268.3 --- 6758











*! Top 30 !
New First Place*


Nice.








run some 1440P and 4K if you can.


----------



## Barefooter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvilPieMoo*
> 
> I'd like to throw in my entry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Evilpiemoo --- i7 5960x / 4.9Ghz --- 980Ti Gigabyte Extreme x3 --- 268.3 --- 6758


Sweet score! Even though you bumped me down to fifth lol


----------



## dagget3450

The green vs red thread has inspired me. Time to represent some AMD Fury up in here. just warming up i hope









Dagget3450 --- i7 5960x / 4.5ghz ---- Fury x 4GPUS/ clocks 1100/500 -- 245.0 - 6171 --- 1080p


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dagget3450*
> 
> The green vs red thread has inspired me. Time to represent some AMD Fury up in here. just warming up i hope
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dagget3450 --- i7 5960x / 4.5ghz ---- Fury x 4GPUS/ clocks 1100/500 -- 245.0 - 6171 --- 1080p
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!











*! New Third Place !*


----------



## EvilPieMoo

Back again with 1440p and 4K results









EvilPieMoo --- i7 5960x / 5Ghz ---- 980Ti 4-way SLI Gigabyte Extreme --- 385.5 --- 5771 --- 1440P


EvilPieMoo --- i7 5960x / 5Ghz ---- 980Ti 4-way SLI Gigabyte Extreme --- 219.2 --- 3219 --- 4K


----------



## jsheradin

1440P:

jsheradin --- 4790K / 4.4 GHz ---- R9 295x2 & R9 290X ---- 100.9 ---- 2541



All GPUs are cozy at 1090/1250 with stock voltages. The memory refuses to OC nicely. Cooling is full custom loop.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvilPieMoo*
> 
> Back again with 1440p and 4K results
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EvilPieMoo --- i7 5960x / 5Ghz ---- 980Ti 4-way SLI Gigabyte Extreme --- 385.5 --- 5771 --- 1440P
> 
> 
> EvilPieMoo --- i7 5960x / 5Ghz ---- 980Ti 4-way SLI Gigabyte Extreme --- 219.2 --- 3219 --- 4K










x2
The tables up front record Average FPS, not MAx FPS.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsheradin*
> 
> 1440P:
> 
> jsheradin --- 4790K / 4.4 GHz ---- R9 295x2 & R9 290X ---- 100.9 ---- 2541
> 
> 
> 
> All GPUs are cozy at 1090/1250 with stock voltages. The memory refuses to OC nicely. Cooling is full custom loop.


Nice run! Unfortunately, for tri CFX you need to beat the position 30 score in the Top 30 for an entry to be recorded. I have no 3-GPU category for 1080P except that. Run 1440P or 4K and the sub will be entered.


----------



## jsheradin

That was a 1440P run by the way. I began the post with "1440P". As can be seen in the screenshot it is running at 2560x1440. Do I need to resubmit?


----------



## dagget3450

update
Dagget3450 --- i7 5960x / 4.7ghz ---- Fury x 4GPUS/ clocks 1150/560 -- 253.7 - 6391 --- 1080p


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsheradin*
> 
> 1440P:
> 
> jsheradin --- 4790K / 4.4 GHz ---- R9 295x2 & R9 290X ---- 100.9 ---- 2541
> 
> 
> 
> All GPUs are cozy at 1090/1250 with stock voltages. The memory refuses to OC nicely. Cooling is full custom loop.











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsheradin*
> 
> That was a 1440P run by the way. I began the post with "1440P". As can be seen in the screenshot it is running at 2560x1440. Do I need to resubmit?


my bad,








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dagget3450*
> 
> update
> Dagget3450 --- i7 5960x / 4.7ghz ---- Fury x 4GPUS/ clocks 1150/560 -- 253.7 - 6391 --- 1080p


----------



## DooRules

DooRules --- 6700K @ 5.1 --- 980ti KPE @ 1592 / 2121 --- 118.1 --- 2976


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DooRules*
> 
> DooRules --- 6700K @ 5.1 --- 980ti KPE @ 1592 / 2121 --- 118.1 --- 2976











Nice!


----------



## rck1984

Rck1984 --- 6600K @ 4.7Ghz --- GTX980Ti Superclocked+ @ 1584 / 2124 --- 113.4 --- 2857


----------



## syl

syl --- 2700K @ 5.45 --- GTX980 Ti Matrix @ 1633 / 2375 --- 119.2 --- 3002


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rck1984*
> 
> Rck1984 --- 6600K @ 4.7Ghz --- GTX980Ti Superclocked+ @ 1584 / 2124 --- 113.4 --- 2857











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *syl*
> 
> syl --- 2700K @ 5.45 --- GTX980 Ti Matrix @ 1633 / 2375 --- 119.2 --- 3002











*! New Third Place !*


----------



## jsheradin

1440p:

jsheradin --- 4790K/4.4GHz -- 295x2 + 290X @ 1285/1625 --- 106.8 --- 2689



This is an update of my last score. I finally managed to get the RAM to OC cleanly. All voltages stock and running on a full custom loop.


----------



## stevenFIN

StevenFIN --- 4790K / 4.6ghz ---- Gigabyte 980ti G1 Gaming #2 (SLI) ---- 117.1 ---- 2949


----------



## syl

Update: syl --- 2700K @ 5.45 --- GTX980 Ti Matrix @ 1635 / 2380 --- 120.0 --- 3024


----------



## marc0053

marc0053 - i7 6700k @ 5.3ghz - ASUS gtx 980 ti Gold - 1630 MHz / 8825 MHz - score= 3020 - FPS 119.9


----------



## WillieVT

WillieVT --- 5820K @ 4.4GHz --- 2 x EVGA GTX 980 Ti SLI --- 163.4 ---- 4116



Thanks
Willie V.


----------



## rck1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WillieVT*
> 
> WillieVT --- 5820K @ 4.4GHz --- 2 x EVGA GTX 980 Ti SLI --- 163.4 ---- 4116
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks
> Willie V.


Hello Willie,

Nice score! However, you have to make a screenshot at the rock walkway part. So that it's possible to see that Tessellation is turned on.
I am not the person who started this thread but i'm pretty sure the screenshot you made is invalid because of the above.

Just re-upload the right screenshot and u will be fine









Edit: Nevermind, Jpmboy is in a good mood today


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsheradin*
> 
> 1440p:
> 
> jsheradin --- 4790K/4.4GHz -- 295x2 + 290X @ 1285/1625 --- 106.8 --- 2689
> 
> 
> 
> This is an update of my last score. I finally managed to get the RAM to OC cleanly. All voltages stock and running on a full custom loop.











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stevenFIN*
> 
> StevenFIN --- 4790K / 4.6ghz ---- Gigabyte 980ti G1 Gaming #2 (SLI) ---- 117.1 ---- 2949











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *syl*
> 
> Update: syl --- 2700K @ 5.45 --- GTX980 Ti Matrix @ 1635 / 2380 --- 120.0 --- 3024











*! New First Place !*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> marc0053 - i7 6700k @ 5.3ghz - ASUS gtx 980 ti Gold - 1630 MHz / 8825 MHz - score= 3020 - FPS 119.9











*! New Second Place !*

Two Asus Matrix neck-and-neck !








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WillieVT*
> 
> WillieVT --- 5820K @ 4.4GHz --- 2 x EVGA GTX 980 Ti SLI --- 163.4 ---- 4116
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks
> Willie V.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rck1984*
> 
> Hello Willie,
> 
> Nice score! However, you have to make a screenshot at the rock walkway part. So that it's possible to see that Tessellation is turned on.
> I am not the person who started this thread but i'm pretty sure the screenshot you made is invalid because of the above.
> 
> Just re-upload the right screenshot and u will be fine


Thanks. The purpose of the screenshot is so I can determine if tessellation has been tinkered with - mainly an AMD issue. His screenshot is accceptable (good tess on the rocks







)


----------



## rck1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Thanks. The purpose of the screenshot is so I can determine if tessellation has been tinkered with - mainly an AMD issue. His screenshot is accceptable (good tess on the rocks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )










All good then, thought i'd help out a little


----------



## WillieVT

WillieVT --- 5820K @ 4.4GHz --- 2 x EVGA GTX 980 Ti SLI --- 163.4 ---- 4116



I hope this is cool









C-YA!!!

Willie V.


----------



## marc0053

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> marc0053 - i7 6700k @ 5.3ghz - ASUS gtx 980 ti Gold - 1630 MHz / 8825 MHz - score= 3020 - FPS 119.9


Update
marc0053 - i7 6700k @ 5.3ghz - ASUS gtx 980 ti Matrix - 1670MHz / 8500 MHz - score= 30350 - FPS 120.5


----------



## Nedooo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WillieVT*
> 
> WillieVT --- 5820K @ 4.4GHz --- 2 x EVGA GTX 980 Ti SLI --- 163.4 ---- 4116
> 
> 
> 
> I hope this is cool
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C-YA!!!
> 
> Willie V.


When we see single card score 120 it is not cool, it is sad...


----------



## dagget3450

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nedooo*
> 
> When we see single card score 120 it is not cool, it is sad...


Yeah, totally ignore the amount of overclocking,new supporting hardware, and cooling the single card has that's doing 120. not to mention scaling in SLI. Apples and oranges really.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WillieVT*
> 
> WillieVT --- 5820K @ 4.4GHz --- 2 x EVGA GTX 980 Ti SLI --- 163.4 ---- 4116
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope this is cool
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C-YA!!!
> 
> Willie V.


previous sub was acceptable.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> Update
> marc0053 - i7 6700k @ 5.3ghz - ASUS gtx 980 ti Matrix - 1670MHz / 8500 MHz - score= 30350 - FPS 120.5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!











*! New First Place !*


.. and back to syl.


----------



## SC2Steven

Hi, SC2Steven, i5 4670k 4.0 ghz core 3.6 ghz uncore 1.100/1.100 v .
Gpu GTX 970 msi gaming 4g 1535 core 8600 memory 1.275 voltage 365/370 W TDP (101%) 150//150 W 6pin/8pin.



i think im trying to see what i could do between single 970 // stock air into the results.


----------



## c0V3Ro

It's allowed to set tessellation to 2x at Crimson driver?
Cheers!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SC2Steven*
> 
> Hi, SC2Steven, i5 4670k 4.0 ghz core 3.6 ghz uncore 1.100/1.100 v .
> Gpu GTX 970 msi gaming 4g 1535 core 8600 memory 1.275 voltage 365/370 W TDP (101%) 150//150 W 6pin/8pin.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i think im trying to see what i could do between single 970 // stock air into the results.











Please see post#1 for dataline and screenshot requirements. (one time exception







)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *c0V3Ro*
> 
> It's allowed to set tessellation to 2x at Crimson driver?
> Cheers!


Rules are explained in Post#1.


----------



## syl

[/quote]
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> .. and back to syl.


Update: syl --- 2700K @ 5.45 --- GTX980 Ti Matrix @ 1640 / 2405 --- 121.7 --- 3066


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *syl*
> 
> Update: syl --- 2700K @ 5.45 --- GTX980 Ti Matrix @ 1640 / 2405 --- 121.7 --- 3066











*! New First Place !*


Good stuff.


----------



## SC2Steven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please see post#1 for dataline and screenshot requirements. (one time exception
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> Rules are explained in Post#1.


Oh thank you, im sorry, i posted way too fast , i tried to pay attention to the requirement, i think i see i got missing the specific point when i did take the screenshot (i need to be between the rocks) , i am not sure but i think i do not think i am missing/mistaking anything else. Thank you for the exception tho.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SC2Steven*
> 
> Oh thank you, im sorry, i posted way too fast , i tried to pay attention to the requirement, i think i see i got missing the specific point when i did take the screenshot (i need to be between the rocks) , i am not sure but i think i do not think i am missing/mistaking anything else. Thank you for the exception tho.


data line. username --- [email protected] ---GPU(s)@ clocks --- AVG FPS -- score

(for data entry







)

the rock screenine is for tessellation check.


----------



## c0V3Ro

c0V3Ro --- [email protected] ---R9 [email protected]/1250 --- 63.3FPS -- 1595



c0V3Ro --- [email protected] ---R9 [email protected]/1250 --- 66.1FPS -- 1664


----------



## STEIGERDYNAMICS

Some 1080p Top 30 material.









Please note: This is one of our LEET Reference Gaming HTPCs, designed for 24/7 usage. Possibly a world record candidate for the performance/volume(size) ratio. Oh, and inaudible in idle.

STEIGERDYNAMICS --- i7-4960X @ 4732.6 MHz ---- 2x EVGA NVIDIA GeForce GTX TITAN Z Hydrocopper (Quad-SLI) @ 1228/3623---- 201.7 FPS ---- 5082


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *c0V3Ro*
> 
> c0V3Ro --- [email protected] ---R9 [email protected]/1250 --- 63.3FPS -- 1595
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> c0V3Ro --- [email protected] ---R9 [email protected]/1250 --- 66.1FPS -- 1664











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *STEIGERDYNAMICS*
> 
> Some 1080p Top 30 material.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please note: This is one of our LEET Reference Gaming HTPCs, designed for 24/7 usage. Possibly a world record candidate for the performance/volume(size) ratio. Oh, and inaudible in idle.
> 
> STEIGERDYNAMICS --- i7-4960X @ 4732.6 MHz ---- 2x EVGA NVIDIA GeForce GTX TITAN Z Hydrocopper (Quad-SLI) @ 1228/3623---- 201.7 FPS ---- 5082











well... top 23 anyway.


----------



## STEIGERDYNAMICS

Followed by some 4K Top 10 material.









Please note: This is one of our LEET Reference Gaming HTPCs, designed for 24/7 usage. Possibly a world record candidate for the performance/volume(size) ratio. Oh, and inaudible in idle.

STEIGERDYNAMICS --- i7-4960X @ 4732.6 MHz ---- EVGA NVIDIA GeForce GTX TITAN Z Hydrocopper (#4 - 2 cards, 4 GPUs) @ 1228/3623---- 80.9 FPS ---- 2038


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *STEIGERDYNAMICS*
> 
> Followed by some 4K Top 10 material.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please note: This is one of our LEET Reference Gaming HTPCs, designed for 24/7 usage. Possibly a world record candidate for the performance/volume(size) ratio. Oh, and inaudible in idle.
> 
> STEIGERDYNAMICS --- i7-4960X @ 4732.6 MHz ---- EVGA NVIDIA GeForce GTX TITAN Z Hydrocopper (#4 - 2 cards, 4 GPUs) @ 1228/3623---- 80.9 FPS ---- 2038











That's more like it for Quad SLI - 4K


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> well... top 23 anyway.


Dang, I'm about to slide off the bottom of the chart! But new cards just around the corner, probably a lot of scores going to slide then.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> Dang, I'm about to slide off the bottom of the chart! But new cards just around the corner, probably a lot of scores going to slide then.


lol - happens every new year or so... I think I'll be waiting on big pascal thistime


----------



## fyzzz

fyzzz --- i5 [email protected] --2x R9 [email protected] /1560(card 2/1625)MHz --- 140.3 --- 3534


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fyzzz*
> 
> fyzzz --- i5 [email protected] --2x R9 [email protected] /1560(card 2/1625)MHz --- 140.3 --- 3534


Nice score, man


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fyzzz*
> 
> fyzzz --- i5 [email protected] --2x R9 [email protected] /1560(card 2/1625)MHz --- 140.3 --- 3534












Best 290 or 290X CFX score by a long shot.


----------



## Vellinious

Now I want to get another card, see if I can give him a run for his money. lol


----------



## fyzzz

Thanks, there is maybe more in the cards, or atleast in one there is. But i don't want to push them too hard, since i only have 2x 30mm 240 rads in my loop and they run so good at 1275mhz. I even have one more 290 that clocks way better than these two, but the memory doesn't seem as good.


----------



## Slapdad69

Zotac Amp Extreme and Corsair Hydro 980ti in SLI.
6700k 197.8 fps Score:4982


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slapdad69*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zotac Amp Extreme and Corsair Hydro 980ti in SLI.
> 6700k 197.8 fps Score:4982


need a proper dataline please.


----------



## xact710

Like I kinda want to get in on this.

Capture.PNG 667k .PNG file


----------



## Slapdad69

Gotcha- SLAPDAD69 - [email protected] - [email protected]/4050MHz - 197.8fps - Score:4982

I purchased the Corsair Hydro Gfx with the intent to keep temps down while in SLI since the Zotac is such a huge card. I run all my games at max(ultra) settings and don't ever go above 75 degrees C on both cards. This is my first build and first attempt at overclocking.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xact710*
> 
> Like I kinda want to get in on this.
> 
> Capture.PNG 667k .PNG file


*Please read the instructions in post 1 of this thread for entry requirements.*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slapdad69*
> 
> Gotcha- SLAPDAD69 - [email protected] - [email protected]/4050MHz - 197.8fps - Score:4982
> 
> I purchased the Corsair Hydro Gfx with the intent to keep temps down while in SLI since the Zotac is such a huge card. I run all my games at max(ultra) settings and don't ever go above 75 degrees C on both cards. This is my first build and first attempt at overclocking.











*! Top 30 !*
Well done for a couple of firsts!


----------



## AlexHC

alexhc --- i7 3770K @ 4.5GHz --- GTX 980Ti G1 Gaming 1575/8000 --- 35.9 --- 905


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlexHC*
> 
> alexhc --- i7 3770K @ 4.5GHz --- GTX 980Ti G1 Gaming 1575/8000 --- 35.9 --- 905



4K


----------



## QuacK

Quack - - - i7 4790K @ 4.8GHz - - - MSI GTX 980 Gaming 4G 1575 / 8194 - - - FPS 79.8 / Max 165.2 - - -Score : 2010

Decided to push my card some more


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *QuacK*
> 
> 
> 
> Quack - - - i7 4790K @ 4.8GHz - - - MSI GTX 980 Gaming 4G 1575 / 8194 - - - FPS 79.8 / Max 165.2 - - -Score : 2010
> 
> Decided to push my card some more


----------



## Clockster

Clockster - - - i7 5930K @ 4.6Ghz - - - Gigabyte GTX 1080 FE 2088 / 11 158 - - - FPS 122/ Max 257.9 - - -Score : 3072



Clockster - - - i7 5930K @ 4.6Ghz - - - Gigabyte GTX 1080 FE 2088 / 11 158 - - - FPS 72.4/ Max 158.6 - - -Score : 1823


----------



## Samzon

Is this a good result? I spent a fortune on my new gaming rig and I can't even manage a solid 90+ FPS... I don't get it. :c


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Look at the first page of the thread, you can compare your score to the scores others have posted.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clockster*
> 
> 
> 
> Clockster - - - i7 5930K @ 4.6Ghz - - - Gigabyte GTX 1080 FE 2088 / 11 158 - - - FPS 122/ Max 257.9 - - -Score : 3072
> 
> 
> 
> Clockster - - - i7 5930K @ 4.6Ghz - - - Gigabyte GTX 1080 FE 2088 / 11 158 - - - FPS 72.4/ Max 158.6 - - -Score : 1823










*x2*
*! New First Place Single Card !*
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Samzon*
> 
> Is this a good result? I spent a fortune on my new gaming rig and I can't even manage a solid 90+ FPS... I don't get it. :c


Well...you need to get a strong OC on both the Card and the CPU to get up into the range that rig should perform at.


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> *! New First Place Single Card !*


QFT!

Pretty sweet for not having any more time with the card, I bet it's only going to get better.


----------



## Clockster

Clockster - - - i7 5930K @ 4.6Ghz - - - Gigabyte GTX 1080 FE 2113 / 10 934 - - - FPS 123.6/ Max 258.4 - - -Score : 3113



@Jpmboy I dropped my memory clock quite a bit and up the core ever so slightly. Done for now though.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clockster*
> 
> Clockster - - - i7 5930K @ 4.6Ghz - - - Gigabyte GTX 1080 FE 2113 / 10 934 - - - FPS 123.6/ Max 258.4 - - -Score : 3113
> 
> 
> 
> @Jpmboy I dropped my memory clock quite a bit and up the core ever so slightly. Done for now though.


----------



## Laithan

Tossing mine in, 1080p SLI

Laithan --- E5-1650v2 @ 4.75Ghz ---- Gigabyte GTX 980Ti G1x2 1595Mhz ---- FPS 198.4 (359.3max) ---- Score: 4999


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Laithan*
> 
> Tossing mine in, 1080p SLI
> Laithan --- E5-1650v2 @ 4.75Ghz ---- Gigabyte GTX 980Ti G1x2 1595Mhz ---- FPS 198.4 (359.3max) ---- Score: 4999











*! New Top 30 !*


----------



## Qwinn

Dangnabbit... so damn close.

Qwinn - - - i7 5930K / 4.5Ghz - - - Gigabyte G1 Gaming 980Ti x2 - - - FPS 195.8 / Max 337.8 - - -Score : 4933


----------



## done12many2

**Update with a couple of new cards**

done12many2 --- 5960x @ 4.9 GHz --- 2 x EVGA GTX 1080 FE @ 2,100 MHz / 11,800 MHz --- 232.3 FPS --- 5852 Score


----------



## Barefooter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *done12many2*
> 
> **Update with a couple of new cards**
> 
> done12many2 --- 5960x @ 4.9 GHz --- 2 x EVGA GTX 1080 FE @ 2,100 MHz / 11,800 MHz --- 232.3 FPS --- 5852 Score


Nice specs and a great score









That is just under my score with tri-SLI 980ti Classifieds!


----------



## done12many2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Barefooter*
> 
> Nice specs and a great score
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is just under my score with tri-SLI 980ti Classifieds!


Thanks bud! I'm still messing with them, but they seem to do pretty damn good.


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *done12many2*
> 
> Thanks bud! I'm still messing with them, but they seem to do pretty damn good.


Now that's what I'm talkin' about!







Now we are starting to see what these things can do, nice score.


----------



## done12many2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> Now that's what I'm talkin' about!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now we are starting to see what these things can do, nice score.


Hell yeah! These things run nice and cool under water. I'd put them at a solid 4c to 5c cooler than my 980 Tis at the same loads.

There ain't a whole lot left GPU wise in stock configuration, but the memory slider just keeps moving to the right without crashing.









We'll see what happens over the next few days.


----------



## hellasinc

hellasinc --- i5 4690 / 3.5GHz ---- Gigabyte GTX 1080 FE 2062 / 10866 --- FPS 120.8 / Max 256.4 --- Score 3043


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *done12many2*
> 
> **Update with a couple of new cards**
> done12many2 --- 5960x @ 4.9 GHz --- 2 x EVGA GTX 1080 FE @ 2,100 MHz / 11,800 MHz --- 232.3 FPS --- 5852 Score











SLI:


*! New Top 30 !*
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hellasinc*
> 
> hellasinc --- i5 4690 / 3.5GHz ---- Gigabyte GTX 1080 FE 2062 / 10866 --- FPS 120.8 / Max 256.4 --- Score 3043


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qwinn*
> 
> Dangnabbit... so damn close.
> 
> Qwinn - - - i7 5930K / 4.5Ghz - - - Gigabyte G1 Gaming 980Ti x2 - - - FPS 195.8 / Max 337.8 - - -Score : 4933


opps sorry, I enter your sub in the table a while ago, but missed a "Multi" click some how.


----------



## Qwinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> opps sorry, I enter your sub in the table a while ago, but missed a "Multi" click some how.


That's cool. I do see my score now on the 2 GPU list but not the overall one.


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qwinn*
> 
> That's cool. I do see my score now on the 2 GPU list but not the overall one.


I think the 30+ entries are scores that were once in the Top 30 and got bumped -


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qwinn*
> 
> That's cool. I do see my score now on the 2 GPU list but not the overall one.


yeah - as charlie said, The Top 30 chart reflects all subs that made the cut at the time they were submitted. Those below #30 were bumped (or I removed entries where the user had more than one that qualified for the T30... this opened up 12 positions. Each User can have only one sub in the T30, their highest in any config. So for instance, my TX Sli score would qualify, but it is not higher than my 3 980 strix score.

With the 1080 out, I suspect there will be more... "bumping"


----------



## Jpmboy

jpmboy ---- [email protected] ---- GTX1080 2012/10868 --- 128.2/3230


00010.jpg 1630k .jpg file


heAVEN10.jpg 516k .jpg file


Sorry - I get this sporadic problem uploading pictures!









@Clockster - ups dropped it off this afternoon... after updating Win10, seems to be working well.








(gotta use the _curve_.







)

glitched run? un-subbed.


----------



## dagget3450

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> jpmboy ---- [email protected] ---- GTX1080 2012/10868 --- 128.2/3230
> 
> 
> 00010.jpg 1630k .jpg file
> 
> 
> heAVEN10.jpg 516k .jpg file
> 
> 
> Sorry - I get this sporadic problem uploading pictures!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @clockster - ups dropped it off this afternoon... after updating Win10, seems to be working well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (gotta use the _curve_.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


is it just me or is the textures in your Screenshot blurry as hell? When i look at others screenshots they arent that blurry. Esp. the rock textures are very blurred.
Tess looks slighlty less as well, if i may.

Am i losing it?

Edit: Gah, meant to post this in the Heaven thread my bad.
Edit moved

*Compare:* 


*to your*: 

best to view original but its noticeable in thumbnail also.

Final edit, had to add a 1080 shot to compare as well, as first was accidental 1440 pic.


----------



## Jpmboy

does look funny... new NV driver install, - can;t tweak tess with NV. I have to check/repeat, the card is disassembled ATM.
(and note I did not enter it into the table.







)

____________
yup - unsubbed.

still getting glitched runs... look at the min frame rate in this one:



pic looks better - too many OS updates waiting...
I'm beginning to think my W10 install has too many miles of abuse.


----------



## dagget3450

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> does look funny... new NV driver install, - can;t tweak tess with NV. I have to check/repeat, the card is disassembled ATM.
> (and note I did not enter it into the table.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> ____________
> yup - unsubbed.
> 
> still getting glitched runs... look at the min frame rate in this one:
> 
> 
> 
> pic looks better - too many OS updates waiting...
> I'm beginning to think my W10 install has too many miles of abuse.


I am on mobile at work right now, but after looking again last night it looked like a combo of AF and AO was fubar. I cant really see new pic very well on mobile. Sound like you got it sorted though. And i hope my post wasnt coming across rude. I thought at first it was my monitor until i compared  im on 1080p across 40iches at home for a short stint


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

The whole point of posting screenshots is to detect anomalies. And while I'm sure Jpmboy wouldn't try to cheat in his own thread (or any other - what's the point?), it's good that somebody picked up on it looking funky. I probably wouldn't have noticed, but now that it's been pointed out, it's noticeable for sure.

And about Windows 10... I run W10 Pro on my HTPC. Paid extra for Pro so I could defer updates. The other day it said it had done its thing and scheduled a restart for 3:15AM, fine, whatever, first update it's done. Well, it totally borked my graphics settings. I had resized the desktop just a smidge to get it to fit on the TV just right, had HDMI as the secondary monitor, etc. Wiped all of that out, but didn't update my graphics driver.

Totally OT, but I've never had stuff like that happen without a driver update. Not saying it has jack to do with Jpmboy's issue, just ranting.


----------



## dagget3450

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> The whole point of posting screenshots is to detect anomalies. And while I'm sure Jpmboy wouldn't try to cheat in his own thread (or any other - what's the point?), it's good that somebody picked up on it looking funky. I probably wouldn't have noticed, but now that it's been pointed out, it's noticeable for sure.
> 
> And about Windows 10... I run W10 Pro on my HTPC. Paid extra for Pro so I could defer updates. The other day it said it had done its thing and scheduled a restart for 3:15AM, fine, whatever, first update it's done. Well, it totally borked my graphics settings. I had resized the desktop just a smidge to get it to fit on the TV just right, had HDMI as the secondary monitor, etc. Wiped all of that out, but didn't update my graphics driver.
> 
> Totally OT, but I've never had stuff like that happen without a driver update. Not saying it has jack to do with Jpmboy's issue, just ranting.


I feel you, i keep getting robbed of my crimson ui with windows 10. It keeps updating my freaking gpu drivers and only installs halfass. To make it worse i keep turning off stupid automatic driver update but then windows 10 it self does major updates and turns it back on. Also AMDs downloaded installer also has a auto update feature. I really want to smash my PC sometimes or buy a Phil Spencer kickbag, or voodoo doll. While it may not really be his fault it would make me happy ;-)

Edit: Also meant to say good score @Jpmboy and hope to see more!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> The whole point of posting screenshots is to detect anomalies. And while I'm sure Jpmboy wouldn't try to cheat in his own thread (or any other - what's the point?), it's good that somebody picked up on it looking funky. I probably wouldn't have noticed, but now that it's been pointed out, it's noticeable for sure.
> 
> And about Windows 10... I run W10 Pro on my HTPC. Paid extra for Pro so I could defer updates. The other day it said it had done its thing and scheduled a restart for 3:15AM, fine, whatever, first update it's done. Well, it totally borked my graphics settings. I had resized the desktop just a smidge to get it to fit on the TV just right, had HDMI as the secondary monitor, etc. Wiped all of that out, but didn't update my graphics driver.
> 
> Totally OT, but I've never had stuff like that happen without a driver update. Not saying it has jack to do with Jpmboy's issue, just ranting.


Nah man, no rant... I'm on win10 Pro too, and it needs to be repaired no doubt.I'm blaming it on silly benchmarking ram OCs. Plugged in a win 7 Ultimate SSD and it's running correctly now.. no min frame rates of 5 FPS and it just looks right:
jpmboy --- [email protected] --- GTX 1080 -- 126.1 -- 3176


NOw, we just need to find a way to stop banging heads on the power limit!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dagget3450*
> 
> I feel you, i keep getting robbed of my crimson ui with windows 10. It keeps updating my freaking gpu drivers and only installs halfass. To make it worse i keep turning off stupid automatic driver update but then windows 10 it self does major updates and turns it back on. Also AMDs downloaded installer also has a auto update feature. I really want to smash my PC sometimes or buy a Phil Spencer kickbag, or voodoo doll. While it may not really be his fault it would make me happy ;-)
> 
> Edit: Also meant to say good score @Jpmboy and hope to see more!


no problem bro, I should have looked closer myself.








(good thing is... time to reinstall W10... if that's ever a good thing)


----------



## Joa3d43

..single run for GTX 1080 FE ...still air-cooled and starting to throttle 1/4 into the run







but hey, a lot quicker to work with than those water-cooled monsters I usually build (@ JPM, my 'red snake' w-c setup needs a pump replaced as it started to fart, gurgle and drone and get real hot







)

...Gigabyte Z170X-SOC Force and G.Skill TridentZ (3866 / fairly tight) probably helped on this single-GPU run, though for SLi I probably should switch to quad-channel

*Joa3d43* - 6700K @ 4.9 - GTX 1080 FE air-c. @ 2131 MHz / 5440 - SCORE 3182 *FPS 126,3*


----------



## Clockster

@Jpmboy Gratz mate, hopefully yours clocks better than mine







I haven't had a chance to try again, but I'll be benching this weekend. So hopefully I'll keep my #1 spot


----------



## Joa3d43

...first a water-c run on the 1080 fe









*Joa3d43* - GigaSocForce / 6700K / 5G / TridentZ - GTX 1080 re*FE*rence 2132 / 5493 -- SCORE: 3217 - FPS : 127.7



uploaded now OCN pic upload not working right now, screenie attached

00103.jpg 452k .jpg file


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Nah man, no rant... I'm on win10 Pro too, and it needs to be repaired no doubt.I'm blaming it on silly benchmarking ram OCs. Plugged in a win 7 Ultimate SSD and it's running correctly now.. no min frame rates of 5 FPS and it just looks right:
> jpmboy --- [email protected] --- GTX 1080 -- 126.1 -- 3176
> 
> 
> NOw, we just need to find a way to stop banging heads on the power limit!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no problem bro, I should have looked closer myself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (good thing is... time to reinstall W10... if that's ever a good thing)











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...first a water-c run on the 1080 fe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Joa3d43* - GigaSocForce / 6700K / 5G / TridentZ - GTX 1080 re*FE*rence 2132 / 5493 -- SCORE: 3217 - FPS : 127.7
> 
> OCN pic upload not working right now, screenie attached
> 
> 00103.jpg 452k .jpg file


----------



## Jpmboy

jpmboy -- [email protected] -- gtx 1080 2113/1400 (11200) --- 130.4 --- 3284



________________


----------



## Kimir

Wow, you pushed that vcore! Still no bios tweaker for those 1080 to get rid of the power limit, heh?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Wow, you pushed that vcore! Still no bios tweaker for those 1080 to get rid of the power limit, heh?


we have a working flash, but no editor.









yeah - the chip barely hits 60C. It's like a Timex watch - Takes a lickin and keeps on tickin. Crazy, I've been using 1.55-1.625V for benching on this 6700K for what.. almost a year now?


----------



## stryfetew

I can go higher on the core clock and memory clock but it seems the higher I went the lower the score. Settled on the results seeing in the first screenshot till I can get a water block on the thing..

I'm sure there is more to be had out of the card just afraid to push it.


----------



## stryfetew

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stryfetew*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can go higher on the core clock and memory clock but it seems the higher I went the lower the score. Settled on the results seeing in the first screenshot till I can get a water block on the thing..
> 
> I'm sure there is more to be had out of the card just afraid to push it.


I know I did the screenshot all wrong. Just sharing mainly and looking for feedback on my overclock.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stryfetew*
> 
> I know I did the screenshot all wrong. Just sharing mainly and looking for feedback on my overclock.


the OC is fine. you should sub an entry.


----------



## Corsa911

Corsa911 --- 4690k / 4.7ghz ---- 980ti x2 ---- 187.1 ---- 4712


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Corsa911*
> 
> 
> 
> Corsa911 --- 4690k / 4.7ghz ---- 980ti x2 ---- 187.1 ---- 4712


----------



## kristoferen

kristoferen --- i5-4690K / 4.5GHz ---- GTX 980Ti Reference ---- 105.0 ---- 2646


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kristoferen*
> 
> 
> 
> kristoferen --- i5-4690K / 4.5GHz ---- GTX 980Ti Reference ---- 105.0 ---- 2646











Provisionally Accepted, but you really need to disable the on-board Graphics for the sub to be legit as a Single GPU entry.
Just need to run again with the iGPU disabled.


----------



## kristoferen

D'oh. It has been disabled for over a year, just enabled it now to flash BIOS of the 980Ti and totally forgot.

Thanks!


----------



## Mhill2029

Been testing CPU bottlenecks in Heaven 4.0 @ 1080p, and for some reason my 2 systems have completely different results. GPU's are identical stock SC clocks on both systems. But the 6950X @4.0Ghz rig pulls 13.6fps average more than the 5960X @ 4.5Ghz, now forgive me but I don't remember the CPU being much of an impact in my previous testing gaining 2-3fps at best in Heaven 4.0

5960X 4.5Ghz
32GB Dominator Platinum's 2666Mhz
Asus E-WS Intel X99 (the fancy one with PLX chips)
2x EVGA Titan X SC Editions

6950X @ 4.0Ghz
32Gb Dominator Platinum's 3000Mhz
Asus Rampage V Extreme X99
2x EVGA Titan X SC Editions

Anyone got any clues as to why the 6950X rig has such a large gain over the 5960X, there's no way memory speed would cause this gain. Unless Heaven 4.0 is multithreaded and utilising all 10 cores. But even so.....the 5960X is clocked 500Mhz higher. *scratches head*

Overall 3DMark scores are pretty much neck and neck.


----------



## alancsalt

Mork work per clock?


----------



## Vellinious

Slightly higher IPC. Usually Heaven isn't very CPU dependent, but....that's a LOT of GPU there. That would certainly play into it.

Try disabling all but 2 cores, and turn hyperthreading off. Get your max overclocks setup on the CPUs and try it again. Maybe even test them both at the same clocks.... I'd bet the 6950 still has the best score.


----------



## Belkov

This score is not valid according to the rules, but i wanted to post it, cause it is my best one:

Belkov --- I5 [email protected] --- Gigabyte GTX 980ti G1 ---- 108.5 --- 2733



And a valid one:

Belkov --- I5 [email protected] --- Gigabyte GTX 980ti G1 ---- 107.8 --- 2715


----------



## Baasha

Ran the 4K benchmark in Heaven (2x AA) with the new HB SLI bridge on the GTX 1080 FE GPUs in SLI:

*Baasha* --- i7 5960X @ 4.25GHz --- EVGA GTX 1080 FE SLI @ 2088 Mhz / 5528 Mhz --- 72.1 FPS --- *1816*


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Belkov*
> 
> This score is not valid according to the rules, but i wanted to post it, cause it is my best one:
> Belkov --- I5 [email protected] --- Gigabyte GTX 980ti G1 ---- 108.5 --- 2733
> 
> And a valid one:
> Belkov --- I5 [email protected] --- Gigabyte GTX 980ti G1 ---- 107.8 --- 2715












well - not so valid. you need to switch off the iGPU for this sub to stay in the 1xGPU category.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> Ran the 4K benchmark in Heaven (2x AA) with the new HB SLI bridge on the GTX 1080 FE GPUs in SLI:
> 
> *Baasha* --- i7 5960X @ 4.25GHz --- EVGA GTX 1080 FE SLI @ 2088 Mhz / 5528 Mhz --- 72.1 FPS --- *1816*











Hey Baasha, SLI 1080s lookin good!


----------



## Laithan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> Ran the 4K benchmark in Heaven (2x AA) with the new HB SLI bridge on the GTX 1080 FE GPUs in SLI:
> 
> *Baasha* --- i7 5960X @ 4.25GHz --- EVGA GTX 1080 FE SLI @ 2088 Mhz / 5528 Mhz --- 72.1 FPS --- *1816*


I had to see how close (or not) I was to you.








x79 here, 6 core, MOD BIOS w/full cover blocks

Laithan --- XEON E5-1650 V2 / 4.75Ghz ---- Gigabyte GTX 980Ti SLI (2) @ 1600Mhz ---- 67.7 ---- 1706


tgatojpeg downscaled the image


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Laithan*
> 
> I had to see how close (or not) I was to you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> x79 here, 6 core, MOD BIOS w/full cover blocks
> Laithan --- XEON E5-1650 V2 / 4.75Ghz ---- Gigabyte GTX 980Ti SLI (2) @ 1600Mhz ---- 67.7 ---- 1706
> 
> 
> tgatojpeg downscaled the image












Remember, before we were able to mod Maxwell bioses, the entire line was crippled by the Power limit and voltage. That's where Pascal is right now. I posted a screenshot showing how the 1080 is slamming into the PL in this benchmark (much more so than in Valley). Once this is opened up, the gap will widen with the previous generation.


----------



## kx11

tested 4k + 2xAA with 1080 FE



maybe the last benchmark before 6950x arrives


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> tested 4k + 2xAA with 1080 FE
> 
> 
> 
> maybe the last benchmark before 6950x arrives


that's a really good 1 gpu score!
depending on what single core clock you can get out of the 6950X, it may not do better in this bench.


----------



## kristoferen

Now on a new system, X99 5820K @ 4.6GHz w/ 2133 DDR4. Same GPU though. Yet... I get 300points less. Any ideas why?


----------



## moustang

moustang --- i7 4790k @ 4ghz -- MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X --- 2088mhz core --- 5504mhz mem -- 70.9 fps --- 1785 score



Not a bad 2560X1440 score, especially considering that I've lowered my original 1080 overclock by nearly 100mhz.


----------



## Zantar04

Zantar04 --- 5960X / 3.5Ghz ---- Nvidia 980ti x3 -Cores 1450mhz - Memory 3930 ---- 81.7FPS ---- 2059 Score

4k 2xAA settings. I guess I did everything right. Least I hope so.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moustang*
> 
> moustang --- i7 4790k @ 4ghz -- MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X --- 2088mhz core --- 5504mhz mem -- 70.9 fps --- 1785 score
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not a bad 2560X1440 score, especially considering that I've lowered my original 1080 overclock by nearly 100mhz.












EDIT: Provisional. Need a Rock Walkway Screenshot. See POst #1 for instructions.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zantar04*
> 
> Zantar04 --- 5960X / 3.5Ghz ---- Nvidia 980ti x3 -Cores 1450mhz - Memory 3930 ---- 81.7FPS ---- 2059 Score
> 
> 4k 2xAA settings. I guess I did everything right. Least I hope so.


----------



## alancsalt

That's OK, without the rock walkway?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> That's OK, without the rock walkway?


technically no... but the tess/LOD is "verifiable" in the ropes and steps... but you are right. I'll see if he'll do another.


----------



## moustang

Fine. you wanted another...

2560X1440

moustang --- i7 4790k @ 4ghz -- MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X --- 2100 mhz core --- 5527mhz mem -- 73.0 fps --- 1839 score



And just for the fun of it...

1920X1080

moustang --- i7 4790k @ 4ghz -- MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X --- 2100 mhz core --- 5527mhz mem -- 125.1 fps --- 3152 score



I guess this makes me the fastest single GPU in 1440p and the 3rd fastest single GPU in 1080p


----------



## kx11

kx11--- 6950x @ 4.099ghz -- Asus Strix 1080 SLi --- 2063mhz core --- 10510mhz mem -- 72.4 fps --- 1823 score

4k + 2xAA


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moustang*
> 
> Fine. you wanted another...
> 2560X1440
> moustang --- i7 4790k @ 4ghz -- MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X --- 2100 mhz core --- 5527mhz mem -- 73.0 fps --- 1839 score
> 
> 
> And just for the fun of it...
> 1920X1080
> moustang --- i7 4790k @ 4ghz -- MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X --- 2100 mhz core --- 5527mhz mem -- 125.1 fps --- 3152 score
> 
> I guess this makes me the fastest single GPU in 1440p and the *3rd fastest single GPU in 1080p*











yes it does! Glad we got you to squeeze tha card a bit more!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> kx11--- 6950x @ 4.099ghz -- Asus Strix 1080 SLi --- 2063mhz core --- 10510mhz mem -- 72.4 fps --- 1823 score
> 
> 4k + 2xAA


----------



## Jpmboy

jpmboy -- [email protected] --- GTX 1080 2114/10978 --- 75.0 --- 1889 1440P


----------



## vmanuelgm

[email protected]@2151/5575--127/3198

Did 127.2 before, but didn´t take shot, only saved via Heaven in HTML format...


----------



## Crono180

Crono180 --- 3570k / 4.4GHz ---- gtx 1080, 2050/5200 ---- 121.9 ---- 3070


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> jpmboy -- [email protected] --- GTX 1080 2114/10978 --- 75.0 --- 1889 1440P


Accepted Updated









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vmanuelgm*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [email protected]@2151/5575--127/3198
> 
> Did 127.2 before, but didn´t take shot, only saved via Heaven in HTML format...


Accepted Updated










Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crono180*
> 
> Crono180 --- 3570k / 4.4GHz ---- gtx 1080, 2050/5200 ---- 121.9 ---- 3070


Accepted Updated


----------



## vmanuelgm

Got a new score:










[email protected] (strap 125)--EVGA FE [email protected]/5570--128.3/3231


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vmanuelgm*
> 
> Got a new score:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [email protected] (strap 125)--EVGA FE [email protected]/5570--128.3/3231


Updated


----------



## Asus11

Asus11 --- i7 6700k @ 5.0 -- GTX 1080 --- 2151 mhz core --- 5575mhz mem -- 131.8 fps --- 3321 score


----------



## kx11

kx11--- 6950x @ 4.298ghz -- Asus Strix 1080 SLi --- 2101mhz core --- 10660mhz mem -- 73.9 fps --- 1863 score

4k + 2xAA


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> Asus11 --- i7 6700k @ 5.0 -- GTX 1080 --- 2151 mhz core --- 5575mhz mem -- 131.8 fps --- 3321 score
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!











*! New First Place !*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> kx11--- 6950x @ 4.298ghz -- Asus Strix 1080 SLi --- 2101mhz core --- 10660mhz mem -- 73.9 fps --- 1863 score
> 
> 4k + 2xAA


----------



## Asus11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *! New First Place !*


Thanks


----------



## steda88

Here is mine 1440P. will replace the msi cards to get zotac 1070 amp


----------



## fritzproject

Fritzproject --- 4790k / 4.8Ghz --- Gigabyte gtx 980ti 1596Mhz / 8000Mhz--- 111.1AVG. FPS --- Score 2799


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

My completely-irrelevant-because-my-cards-are-old-and-obsolete latest update for this thread (and its been some time, eh jpmboy)!

Heaven 4.0 - 1080p - Dual SLI

*Majin SSJ Eric --- Intel Core i7 4930K / 4.6GHz ---- 2 x Nvidia GTX Titan (OG) @ 1320MHz / 3746MHz ---- 144.0 FPS ---- 3628*



Heaven 4.0 - 1440p - Dual SLI

*Majin SSJ Eric --- Intel Core i7 4930K / 4.6GHz ---- 2 x Nvidia GTX Titan (OG) @ 1320MHz / 3746MHz ---- 92.8 FPS ---- 2338*


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steda88*
> 
> Here is mine 1440P. will replace the msi cards to get zotac 1070 amp


Rejected
*Please read the instructions in post 1 of this thread for entry requirements.*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fritzproject*
> 
> Fritzproject --- 4790k / 4.8Ghz --- Gigabyte gtx 980ti 1596Mhz / 8000Mhz--- 111.1AVG. FPS --- Score 2799


Accepted Updated









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> My completely-irrelevant-because-my-cards-are-old-and-obsolete latest update for this thread (and its been some time, eh jpmboy)!
> 
> Heaven 4.0 - 1080p - Dual SLI
> 
> *Majin SSJ Eric --- Intel Core i7 4930K / 4.6GHz ---- 2 x Nvidia GTX Titan (OG) @ 1320MHz / 3746MHz ---- 144.0 FPS ---- 3628*
> 
> 
> 
> Heaven 4.0 - 1440p - Dual SLI
> 
> *Majin SSJ Eric --- Intel Core i7 4930K / 4.6GHz ---- 2 x Nvidia GTX Titan (OG) @ 1320MHz / 3746MHz ---- 92.8 FPS ---- 2338*


Accepted Updated








x2
The OG Titans are still epic.








... you getting any time "behind bars"? (on 2 wheels>)


----------



## moustang

Played around a bit more. Found that at certain times my GPU was hitting 51C which caused a bit of throttling. So I added a fan to the Kraken X41 cooling my GPU for a push-pull configuration and then applied some new thermal paste (The stuff I was using was 7 years old). End result is now it never exceeds 48C even under extended playing at full load and no more throttling. And I bumped the GPU up a touch.

New scores:

1440p

moustang --- i7 4790k @ 4ghz -- MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X --- 2113mhz core --- 5554mhz mem -- 73.7 fps --- 1857 score



1080p

moustang --- i7 4790k @ 4ghz -- MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X --- 2113mhz core --- 5554mhz mem -- 126.0 fps --- 3174 score



Not enough to move me up any positions, but an improvement either way.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> The OG Titans are still epic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... you getting any time "behind bars"? (on 2 wheels>)


Too hot down here in south GA right now. Mostly ride at night right now til it cools off a bit (was 101 today with heat index of over 110!). Bikes got over 18k miles now though so I been riding a good bit!


----------



## steda88

Steda --- i7 - 3930k/ 4.49Ghz ----Zotac 1070 amp extreme SLIx2 and # ---- 108.0---- 2721



Steda --- i7 - 3930k/ 4.49Ghz ----Zotac 1070 amp extreme SLIx2 @ 1693 Mhz Core and 2072 Mhz Mem and # ---- 109.5---- 2759


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moustang*
> 
> Played around a bit more. Found that at certain times my GPU was hitting 51C which caused a bit of throttling. So I added a fan to the Kraken X41 cooling my GPU for a push-pull configuration and then applied some new thermal paste (The stuff I was using was 7 years old). End result is now it never exceeds 48C even under extended playing at full load and no more throttling. And I bumped the GPU up a touch.
> New scores:
> 1440p
> moustang --- i7 4790k @ 4ghz -- MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X --- 2113mhz core --- 5554mhz mem -- 73.7 fps --- 1857 score
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1080p
> moustang --- i7 4790k @ 4ghz -- MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X --- 2113mhz core --- 5554mhz mem -- 126.0 fps --- 3174 score
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not enough to move me up any positions, but an improvement either way.











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Too hot down here in south GA right now. Mostly ride at night right now til it cools off a bit (was 101 today with heat index of over 110!). Bikes got over 18k miles now though so I been riding a good bit!


I hear ya bro... it cooking up here too. Just too hot to ride (lol - I don't do the flip-flops at t-shirt organ donor ride.







)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steda88*
> 
> 
> Steda --- i7 - 3930k/ 4.49Ghz ----Zotac 1070 amp extreme SLIx2 and # ---- 108.0---- 2721
> 
> Steda --- i7 - 3930k/ 4.49Ghz ----Zotac 1070 amp extreme SLIx2 @ 1693 Mhz Core and 2072 Mhz Mem and # ---- 109.5---- 2759


Bro - these are really good scores - but you need to sub a screenshot with the required rock walkway... sorry.
Rejected
*Please read the instructions in post 1 of this thread for entry requirements.*


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Interesting that 2 x 1070 is only getting 17 FPS more than 3.5 year old OG Titans! I see that the clock is pretty low though. I still love these cards to this day!


----------



## GTRtank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Interesting that 2 x 1070 is only getting 17 FPS more than 3.5 year old OG Titans! I see that the clock is pretty low though. I still love these cards to this day!


Yeah man they are awesome. Yours are clocked well too! They are still beasts, especially under water!


----------



## kx11

kx11--- 6950x @ 4.298ghz -- Asus Strix 1080 SLi --- 2063mhz core --- 11138mhz mem -- 221.2 fps --- 5572 score


----------



## ssgwright

ssgwright--- i7 5820K / 4.5GHz ---- 1080, 2100 / 5500 ---- 122.6 ---- 3089


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> kx11--- 6950x @ 4.298ghz -- Asus Strix 1080 SLi --- 2063mhz core --- 11138mhz mem -- 221.2 fps --- 5572 score











*! New Top 30 !
2-GPU Second Place !*


If you have 3DMK11 Extreme, would be great to see 2 1080s here (and in the HOF): http://www.overclock.net/t/1464813/3d-mark-11-extreme-top-30/0_20
MK11 Extreme is a very tough benchmark.

MK11 P is here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1361939/top-30-3dmark11-scores-for-single-dual-tri-quad/0_20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssgwright*
> 
> ssgwright--- i7 5820K / 4.5GHz ---- 1080, 2100 / 5500 ---- 122.6 ---- 3089


Rejected
*Please read the instructions in post 1 of this thread for entry requirements.*


----------



## ssgwright

ssgwright--- i7 5820K / 4.5GHz ---- 1080, 2100 / 5500 ---- 125.8 ---- 3168


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssgwright*
> 
> ssgwright--- i7 5820K / 4.5GHz ---- 1080, 2100 / 5500 ---- 125.8 ---- 3168


----------



## mbed0123

Hey brotha....mind if I ask what voltage you have to the OG TITANs? I have a series of different voltages on my four due to slips in ASIC quality, but my highest is at the full 1.3v.... Creeps up and around there with it all over the place with no LLC. Seems as if LLC always caused a crash in my system.


----------



## staccker

staccker --- i5 3570K / 4.2Ghz ---- 980 Ti G1, 1371/7910 ---- 103.6 ---- 2610


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *staccker*
> 
> staccker --- i5 3570K / 4.2Ghz ---- 980 Ti G1, 1371/7910 ---- 103.6 ---- 2610


----------



## l187l

l187l --- i5 4690k @ 4.5Ghz ---- NVidia GTX 1070/ 2126mhz core/4500mhz memory ---- 105.3 ---- 2662


----------



## Laithan

Curious...

I have 2xSLI. So how can I submit a single GPU score when disabling my 2nd GPU in device manager doesn't prevent Unigine from detecting it. Removing the second card isn't "realistically" possible as they both have full cover water blocks and the whole thing is a bear to disconnect, drain, re-route etc. No way, not going there for a benchmark it would be a ton of work (custom loop with some hard lines)









Could I show a graph showing the 2nd GPU had 0% utilization during the test or something?

Thanks


----------



## Kimir

disable SLI, turn of the rig, unplug the power cord of the desired card, turn on the PC, only 1 card will be seen.


----------



## pun0pun84

I guess I'll stick with the R9 390x for now.


----------



## Laithan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> disable SLI, turn of the rig, unplug the power cord of the desired card, turn on the PC, only 1 card will be seen.


Thanks, will try.. Thinking the GPU is going to beep at me like crazy though..


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Laithan*
> 
> Thanks, will try.. Thinking the GPU is going to beep at me like crazy though..


I remember doing so on my fractal rig with the 680L before I figured I could use the PCI-e switch to disable one on the R4E.








There was no beep on anything, the GPU wasn't starting because not enough power from the PCI-e slot alone, if I remembrer correctly.


----------



## kx11

kx11--- 6950x @ 4.298ghz -- Asus Strix 1080 SLi --- 2114mhz core --- 11040mhz mem -- 224.3 fps --- 5649 score


----------



## Mikbert

mikbert --- Xeon e3 1231v3 / 3.6ghz --- Nvidia GTX 1070FE --- 2100mhz core --- 4600mhz mem --- 102.8 fps --- 2589 score
score


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *l187l*
> 
> l187l --- i5 4690k @ 4.5Ghz ---- NVidia GTX 1070/ 2126mhz core/4500mhz memory ---- 105.3 ---- 2662












Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> kx11--- 6950x @ 4.298ghz -- Asus Strix 1080 SLi --- 2114mhz core --- 11040mhz mem -- 224.3 fps --- 5649 score












Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikbert*
> 
> mikbert --- Xeon e3 1231v3 / 3.6ghz --- Nvidia GTX 1070FE --- 2100mhz core --- 4600mhz mem --- 102.8 fps --- 2589 score
> score


----------



## Blameless

*1440p:*

Blameless --- i7 5820K / 4.3GHz --- CFX (2x) 290X, 1053/1500 --- 77.4 --- 1949










*1080p:*

Blameless --- i7 5820K / 4.3GHz --- CFX (2x) 290X, 1053/1500 --- 126.3 --- 3182










Note: All performance driver settings, no frame pacing.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> *1440p:*
> 
> Blameless --- i7 5820K / 4.3GHz --- CFX (2x) 290X, 1053/1500 --- 77.4 --- 1949
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1080p:*
> 
> Blameless --- i7 5820K / 4.3GHz --- CFX (2x) 290X, 1053/1500 --- 126.3 --- 3182
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Note: All performance driver settings, no frame pacing.










x2
1440P lookin' good.


----------



## Amaz

Amaz--- I792. / 3.2---- AMD 270 # ---- 59.6 ---- 653

https://postimg.org/image/9yg55nix3/


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amaz*
> 
> Amaz--- I792. / 3.2---- AMD 270 # ---- 59.6 ---- 653
> 
> https://postimg.org/image/9yg55nix3/


*Please read the instructions in post 1 of this thread for entry requirements.*


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

*MrTOOSHORT -- 1680 V2 @5GHz -- GTX1080 @2164MHz -- 131.0 fps -- 3299:*


----------



## steda88

Steda --- i7 - 3930k/ 4.49Ghz ----Zotac 1070 amp extreme SLIx2 @ stock 1633 Mhz core/2052 Mhz Mem--- 162.4fps -- 4062: GPU-z
1080P


----------



## DStealth

Not many results with 1070...just for a compare









DStealth -- i7 - 5820k/ 3.3Ghz -- GB WF2 1070 @2138 /9600 -- 108.3fps -- 2727


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> *MrTOOSHORT -- 1680 V2 @5GHz -- GTX1080 @2164MHz -- 131.0 fps -- 3299:*











*! New Second Place !*
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steda88*
> 
> Steda --- i7 - 3930k/ 4.49Ghz ----Zotac 1070 amp extreme SLIx2 @ stock 1633 Mhz core/2052 Mhz Mem--- 162.4fps -- 4062: GPU-z
> 1080P











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DStealth*
> 
> Not many results with 1070...just for a compare
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DStealth -- i7 - 5820k/ 3.3Ghz -- GB WF2 1070 @2138 /9600 -- 108.3fps -- 2727


----------



## DStealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DStealth*
> 
> Not many results with 1070...just for a compare
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DStealth -- i7 - 5820k/ 3.3Ghz -- GB WF2 1070 @2138 /9600 -- 108.3fps -- 2727


OCed the CPU after my PSU came back from RMA









DStealth -- i7 - 5820k/ 4.6Ghz -- GB WF2 1070 @2126 /9500 -- 109.9fps -- 2769


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DStealth*
> 
> OCed the CPU after my PSU came back from RMA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DStealth -- i7 - 5820k/ 4.6Ghz -- GB WF2 1070 @2126 /9500 -- 109.9fps -- 2769


----------



## Raikiri

2500K @ 4.7 - 1070 @ 2151 core - 9830 mem - 108.5FPS - 2734 score:


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raikiri*
> 
> 2500K @ 4.7 - 1070 @ 2151 core - 9830 mem - 108.5FPS - 2734 score:


----------



## DStealth

DStealth -- i7 - 5820k/ 4.6Ghz -- GB WF2 1070 @2126 /9700 -- 110.7fps -- 2787


----------



## kx11

4k-2xAA

kx11--- 6950x @ 4.30ghz -- GALAX HOF 1080 SLi --- 2101mhz core --- 11080mhz mem --76.8 fps --- 1934 score



i don't hink 4k test needs 2xAA in it , AA can cause interceptions and mess up the FPS results


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DStealth*
> 
> DStealth -- i7 - 5820k/ 4.6Ghz -- GB WF2 1070 @2126 /9700 -- 110.7fps -- 2787











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> 4k-2xAA
> kx11--- 6950x @ 4.30ghz -- GALAX HOF 1080 SLi --- 2101mhz core --- 11080mhz mem --76.8 fps --- 1934 score
> 
> i don't hink 4k test needs 2xAA in it , AA can cause interceptions and mess up the FPS results


----------



## DStealth

upping a little ...
DStealth -- i7 - 5820k/ 4.6Ghz -- GB WF2 1070 @2138 /9800 -- 111.5fps -- 2809


----------



## Jpmboy

jpmboy --- [email protected] -- 2 GTX Titan XP SLI @ 2050/11000 -- 257.2 ---- 6478


----------



## Barefooter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> jpmboy --- [email protected] -- 2 GTX Titan XP SLI @ 2050/11000 -- 257.2 ---- 6478


Wow! That's an impressive stat line there


----------



## CallsignVega

CallsignVega --- [email protected] -- Titan-XP @ 2050/5897 -- 169.6 ---- 4273


----------



## CallsignVega

CallsignVega --- [email protected] -- Single Titan-XP @ 2050/5897 -- 59.9 ---- 1509 - 4K



Crap, only 59.9 I guess we cannot call the Titan-XP the single 4K 60 FPS card.


----------



## CallsignVega

CallsignVega --- [email protected] -- SLI Titan-XP @ 2063/5616 -- 113.6 ---- 2862 - 4K



90% SLI scaling.


----------



## Baasha

*Baasha* --- 6950X @ 4.30Ghz -- GTX TITAN X Pascal SLI @ 2025 Mhz / 5702 Mhz -- *110.9* -- *2793* -- 4K


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DStealth*
> 
> upping a little ...
> DStealth -- i7 - 5820k/ 4.6Ghz -- GB WF2 1070 @2138 /9800 -- 111.5fps -- 2809











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> jpmboy --- [email protected] -- 2 GTX Titan XP SLI @ 2050/11000 -- 257.2 ---- 6478











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> CallsignVega --- [email protected] -- Titan-XP @ 2050/5897 -- 169.6 ---- 4273


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> CallsignVega --- [email protected] -- Single Titan-XP @ 2050/5897 -- 59.9 ---- 1509 - 4K
> 
> 
> 
> Crap, only 59.9 I guess we cannot call the Titan-XP the single 4K 60 FPS card.











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> CallsignVega --- [email protected] -- SLI Titan-XP @ 2063/5616 -- 113.6 ---- 2862 - 4K
> 
> 
> 
> 90% SLI scaling.











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> *Baasha* --- 6950X @ 4.30Ghz -- GTX TITAN X Pascal SLI @ 2025 Mhz / 5702 Mhz -- *110.9* -- *2793* -- 4K


----------



## Jpmboy

jpmboy -- [email protected] -- 2 GTX TitanXP ---- 115.0 --- 2896 4K



_________________________________________________


----------



## Baasha

*Baasha* --- 6950X @ 4.30Ghz -- GTX TITAN X Pascal SLI @ 2025 Mhz / 5702 Mhz -- *251.0* -- 6324 -- 1080P



*Baasha* --- 6950X @ 4.30Ghz -- GTX TITAN X Pascal SLI @ 2025 Mhz / 5702 Mhz -- *188.0* -- 4735 -- 1440P


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> *Baasha* --- 6950X @ 4.30Ghz -- GTX TITAN X Pascal SLI @ 2025 Mhz / 5702 Mhz -- *251.0* -- 6324 -- 1080P
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Baasha* --- 6950X @ 4.30Ghz -- GTX TITAN X Pascal SLI @ 2025 Mhz / 5702 Mhz -- *188.0* -- 4735 -- 1440P
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!










x2


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

*MrTOOSHORT -- 1680 V2 @5GHz -- TITAN-X Pascal @2088MHz -- 170.4 fps (1080p):*


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> *MrTOOSHORT -- 1680 V2 @5GHz -- TITAN-X Pascal @2088MHz -- 170.4 fps (1080p):*











*! New First Place !*


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Update...

*MrTOOSHORT -- 1680 V2 @4.94GHz -- TITAN X Pascal @2076MHz -- 171.4 fps:
*





Thanks Jpmboy.


----------



## Jpmboy

lol - just for a quick run with a uniblock:

jpmboy -- [email protected] -- GTX Titan XP --- 172.3 --- 4341


gotta put one on my "good" card". this one caps out much lower on ram and core.


----------



## GTRtank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> lol - just for a quick run with a uniblock:
> 
> jpmboy -- [email protected] -- GTX Titan XP --- 172.3 --- 4341
> 
> 
> gotta put one on my "good" card". this one caps out much lower on ram and core.


32c nice, what was the clock on this run?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GTRtank*
> 
> 32c nice, what was the clock on this run?


about the same as Mr.T, but keeping the temps down makes a major difference. Once Tooshort gets his waterblock, he''ll prob hit 180 with a single card...!

(lol - that's when 1080P becomes really irrelevant).


----------



## vmanuelgm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Update...
> 
> *MrTOOSHORT -- 1680 V2 @4.94GHz -- TITAN X Pascal @2076MHz -- 171.4 fps:
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Jpmboy.


Great score, Tooshort...

I envy you guys, I am still waiting for the TitanX.

Today Digital River phoned me to tell me that in 24-48 hours it should be shipping. Seems they mistook spanish orders from 2-3 august!!! Pfffff

If I could buy it elsewhere I would cancel my order, Nvidia and Digital River are not serious, at least speaking of spanish orders!!!


----------



## DooRules

DooRules -- 6700K @ 4.94 Titan X Pascal @ 2025 --- 167.1FPS


----------



## GTRtank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> about the same as Mr.T, but keeping the temps down makes a major difference. Once Tooshort gets his waterblock, he''ll prob hit 180 with a single card...!
> 
> (lol - that's when 1080P becomes really irrelevant).


Yeah, 170+fps is just ridiculous. I'm curious to see how she runs when the ambient drops this winter, bet you'll be able to take it even further!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GTRtank*
> 
> Yeah, 170+fps is just ridiculous. I'm curious to see how she runs when the ambient drops this winter, bet you'll be able to take it even further!


just need to turn on the chiller.










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## GTRtank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> just need to turn on the chiller.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Dang, that is sick. Benching for dayyyyys. Quite the setup indeed haha.


----------



## Laithan

I love it! I've always loved a good creative Frankenstein PC. It's all bite no bark







High five it's awesome, thanks for sharing.

If I may suggest, I'd bet some of these and these for your memory chips and VRMs with some fans blowing directly down on them might help a bit.


----------



## Jpmboy

jpmboy -- [email protected] -- 2 GTX TitanXP 2063/5557 -- 268.6 --- 6766


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Update...
> 
> *MrTOOSHORT -- 1680 V2 @4.94GHz -- TITAN X Pascal @2076MHz -- 171.4 fps:
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Jpmboy.











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> lol - just for a quick run with a uniblock:
> 
> jpmboy -- [email protected] -- GTX Titan XP --- 172.3 --- 4341
> 
> 
> gotta put one on my "good" card". this one caps out much lower on ram and core.











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DooRules*
> 
> DooRules -- 6700K @ 4.94 Titan X Pascal @ 2025 --- 167.1FPS











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> jpmboy -- [email protected] -- 2 GTX TitanXP 2063/5557 -- 268.6 --- 6766











*! New Top 30 !*


----------



## WarchildReese

WarchildReese -- [email protected] -- GTX TitanXP 2012/5557 -- 146.7 --- 3697


System is air cooled, nothing special, no OC on CPU. Wanted to see how a Titan XP compared to newer CPU's with OC - interesting to say the least.

Just joined but usually I just read









-Reese


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WarchildReese*
> 
> WarchildReese -- [email protected] -- GTX TitanXP 2012/5557 -- 146.7 --- 3697
> 
> 
> System is air cooled, nothing special, no OC on CPU. Wanted to see how a Titan XP compared to newer CPU's with OC - interesting to say the least.
> 
> Just joined but usually I just read
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Reese











Welcome aboard... we also have these bench threads:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1518806/firestrike-ultra-top-30/0_20
http://www.overclock.net/t/1443196/firestrike-extreme-top-30
http://www.overclock.net/t/1464813/3d-mark-11-extreme-top-30
http://www.overclock.net/t/872945/top-30-3d-mark-13-fire-strike-scores-in-crossfire-sli
http://www.overclock.net/t/1360884/official-top-30-unigine-valley-benchmark-1-0
http://www.overclock.net/t/1361939/top-30-3dmark11-scores-for-single-dual-tri-quad
http://www.overclock.net/t/1406832/single-gpu-firestrike-top-30
http://www.overclock.net/t/1606006/3dmark-time-spy-benchmark-top-30/0_20


----------



## black96ws6

Max settings using a GTX 970 for comparison. Stock 5820k and the 970 is stock (it's an SSC though so it's a little overclocked from the factory - EVGA SSC 970). Have a GTX 1080 on order so can't wait to compare and see the difference on the same system.


----------



## Dagamus NM

Finally I am back in this. Got my second x99 build done. Rehabbed from surgery, only took 9 months. Now I can be on my foot and contort myself into PC building positions without much pain.

Dagamus NM -- [email protected] -- 4x GTX 980Ti 1637/3712 -- 108.5 --- 2733 3840x2160


----------



## vmanuelgm

[email protected]@[email protected]/4352


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Update...

*MrTOOSHORT -- 1680 V2 @4.92GHz -- TITAN X Pascal @2126MHz -- 177.5 fps:*


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dagamus NM*
> 
> Finally I am back in this. Got my second x99 build done. Rehabbed from surgery, only took 9 months. Now I can be on my foot and contort myself into PC building positions without much pain.
> Dagamus NM -- [email protected] -- 4x GTX 980Ti 1637/3712 -- 108.5 --- 2733 3840x2160











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vmanuelgm*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [email protected]@[email protected]/4352


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Update...
> 
> *MrTOOSHORT -- 1680 V2 @4.92GHz -- TITAN X Pascal @2126MHz -- 177.5 fps:*


----------



## vmanuelgm

[email protected]@[email protected]/4413


----------



## Jpmboy

jpmboy --- [email protected] -- GTX Titan XP 2139/5599 --- 177.9


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Update...

*MrTOOSHORT -- 1680 V2 @4.94GHz -- TITAN X Pascal @2139MHz -- 178.1*


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vmanuelgm*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [email protected]@[email protected]/4413











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> jpmboy --- [email protected] -- GTX Titan XP 2139/5599 --- 177.9











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Update...
> 
> *MrTOOSHORT -- 1680 V2 @4.94GHz -- TITAN X Pascal @2139MHz -- 178.1*











lol *mic drop*. I'm gonna have to spin up this 6950X or swap over to the 6700K.


----------



## Samzon

Is this a good score for my build?


----------



## M0E

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Samzon*
> 
> Is this a good score for my build?
> 
> [g]http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/2854410/[img]


Run it again at the proper settings listed in the first post and then compare it to the list of results in the first post...


----------



## Samzon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M0E*
> 
> Run it again at the proper settings listed in the first post and then compare it to the list of results in the first post...


Wow, that literally cut my first score in half. :c



Now my score is not so good.


----------



## M0E

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Samzon*
> 
> Wow, that literally cut my first score in half. :c
> 
> [URL=http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/2854423]http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/2854423[/URL] Now my score is not so good.[/QUOTE]
> 
> Your score is fine. It is similar to single 980ti benchmarks with a good cpu.


----------



## vmanuelgm

[email protected]@[email protected]/4444


----------



## Faydes

Faydes--- i7-6700k 4GHz ---- MSI 1080 Gaming X ---- 123.5 ---- 3111


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vmanuelgm*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [email protected]@[email protected]/4444











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faydes*
> 
> 
> 
> Faydes--- i7-6700k 4GHz ---- MSI 1080 Gaming X ---- 123.5 ---- 3111


----------



## Baasha

Finally got a chance to run this w/ 4-Way SLI Titan XP:

*4K Run:*

*Baasha* -- i7 6950X @ 4.30Ghz -- GTX Titan X Pascal 4-Way SLI -- 1962Mhz / 11250Mhz -- *143.4* FPS -- *3,614*

Pic:


----------



## Dagamus NM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> Finally got a chance to run this w/ 4-Way SLI Titan XP:
> 
> *4K Run:*
> 
> *Baasha* -- i7 6950X @ 4.30Ghz -- GTX Titan X Pascal 4-Way SLI -- 1962Mhz / 11250Mhz -- *143.4* FPS -- *3,614*
> 
> Pic:


Wow, that is quite the monstrous system you have there. I thought that the new cards were limited to two for SLI. Did you just not use the HB-SLI setup and instead use the original 4x?


----------



## DooRules

DooRules --- 6950x @ 4.5 --- Titan P @ 2150 --- 173.6 FPS -- 4374


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> Finally got a chance to run this w/ 4-Way SLI Titan XP:
> 
> *4K Run:*
> 
> *Baasha* -- i7 6950X @ 4.30Ghz -- GTX Titan X Pascal 4-Way SLI -- 1962Mhz / 11250Mhz -- *143.4* FPS -- *3,614*
> 
> Pic:














Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DooRules*
> 
> DooRules --- 6950x @ 4.5 --- Titan P @ 2150 --- 173.6 FPS -- 4374











lot better than the 6700K?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dagamus NM*
> 
> Wow, that is quite the monstrous system you have there. I thought that the new cards were limited to two for SLI. Did you just not use the HB-SLI setup and instead use the original 4x?


don't need the HB bridge at 4K60.


----------



## DooRules

@ Jpmboy

Ya better in most obviously.







But still trying to beat my 6700k score in Valley.

Only had 6950x and mobo for a few days. Still trying out many many bios settings, lol.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Update...

*MrTOOSHORT -- 1680 V2 @4.9GHz -- TITAN X Pascal @2152MHz -- 178.7:*


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Update...
> 
> *MrTOOSHORT -- 1680 V2 @4.9GHz -- TITAN X Pascal @2152MHz -- 178.7:*












like I said... 180 is just a few months away.


----------



## Lennyx

Lennyx -- 4770k @4,8GHz -- Titan XP @ 2100/5755 -- 173.0 -- 4357


----------



## Rikuo

Rikuo - - 6700k @4.7ghz - - 2x 1080's @ 2100/5500 - - 204.7 - - 5156


----------



## Gigabyte390Cros

*gigabyte390cros --- Intel Core i7 4790K @ 4.00GHz ---- Gigabyte Radeon G1 Gaming 2x Crossfire R9 390 @ 1500 MHz ---- 33.2 ---- 835
*



Trying Crossfire with two Giagabyte 390s in 4k...Getting ready for Battlefield 1 4k Ultra settings!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lennyx*
> 
> Lennyx -- 4770k @4,8GHz -- Titan XP @ 2100/5755 -- 173.0 -- 4357











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rikuo*
> 
> Rikuo - - 6700k @4.7ghz - - 2x 1080's @ 2100/5500 - - 204.7 - - 5156











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gigabyte390Cros*
> 
> *gigabyte390cros --- Intel Core i7 4790K @ 4.00GHz ---- Gigabyte Radeon G1 Gaming 2x Crossfire R9 390 @ 1500 MHz ---- 33.2 ---- 835
> *
> 
> 
> 
> Trying Crossfire with two Giagabyte 390s in 4k...Getting ready for Battlefield 1 4k Ultra settings!


----------



## skyn3t

where is my score?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> where is my score?


score? where are you???









(how ya doin' bro?)


----------



## Lennyx

Update:

Lennyx -- 4770k @4,8GHz -- Titan XP @ 2126/5805 -- 174.8 -- 4403


----------



## MaFi0s0

Anyone with Kaspersky and Windows 7 not getting FPS drops?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lennyx*
> 
> Update:
> 
> Lennyx -- 4770k @4,8GHz -- Titan XP @ 2126/5805 -- 174.8 -- 4403











sorry bro, thought I had updated this 2 days ago.


----------



## fyzzz

fyzzz -- i5 [email protected] -- R9 [email protected]/1700MHz -- 73.4 -- 1850:


----------



## kx11

KX11 --- i7 6950x / 4.4GHz ---- Titan XP / 2067core ---- 11,388mem ---- 165fps ---- Score4156


----------



## AAstroPhysiC

AAstroPhysiC


i7 6700 / 3.4 GHZ

GTX 1080 / 2101 MHZ core

11,150 Mem

123.3fps

Score 3106


----------



## Jpmboy

jpmboy -- [email protected] -- 2 GTX TitanXMaxwell --- 73.7 *4K*


jpmboy --- [email protected] --- 2 GTX TitanXPascal --- 200.8 *1440P*


----------



## TechSilver13

TechSIlver13 --- 5930K / 4.7ghz ---- GPU 1080 Classified's SLI and # ---- 209.0 ---- 5265

Figured I'd try to get back on the list!

Clipboard01.bmp 6040k .bmp file


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AAstroPhysiC*
> 
> AAstroPhysiC
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i7 6700 / 3.4 GHZ
> 
> GTX 1080 / 2101 MHZ core
> 
> 11,150 Mem
> 
> 123.3fps
> 
> Score 3106


before I update the table, please read Post #1 for the format of a valid submission. Otherwise this will be rejected.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fyzzz*
> 
> fyzzz -- i5 [email protected] -- R9 [email protected]/1700MHz -- 73.4 -- 1850:











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> KX11 --- i7 6950x / 4.4GHz ---- Titan XP / 2067core ---- 11,388mem ---- 165fps ---- Score4156











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AAstroPhysiC*
> 
> AAstroPhysiC
> 
> 
> i7 6700 / 3.4 GHZ
> 
> GTX 1080 / 2101 MHZ core
> 
> 11,150 Mem
> 
> 123.3fps
> 
> Score 3106


Rejected
*Please read the instructions in post 1 of this thread for entry requirements.*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> jpmboy -- [email protected] -- 2 GTX TitanXMaxwell --- 73.7 *4K*
> 
> 
> jpmboy --- [email protected] --- 2 GTX TitanXPascal --- 200.8 *1440P*











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TechSilver13*
> 
> TechSIlver13 --- 5930K / 4.7ghz ---- GPU 1080 Classified's SLI and # ---- 209.0 ---- 5265
> 
> Figured I'd try to get back on the list!
> 
> Clipboard01.bmp 6040k .bmp file











*! New Top 30 !*

you should use the "picture" tool in the OCN editor to post the screenshot.


----------



## DooRules

DooRules --- 6950X @ 4.598 --- 2120 --- FPS 174.9 ---- 4406


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DooRules*
> 
> DooRules --- 6950X @ 4.598 --- 2120 --- FPS 174.9 ---- 4406


----------



## glnn_23

glnn_23 -- 6950X @ 4.5 -- TitanX Pascal 2126 -- FPS 172.8 -- 4354


----------



## Derek1

[email protected]===EVGA GTX1080 FTW===116.6===2930



1440p [email protected]===EVGA GTX1080 FTW===68.9===1737



2160p [email protected]===EVGA GTX1080 FTW===36.3===914



Details: X79Deluxe MB UEFI set to 'Performance' Turbo 4.3, 16Gb Dominator Platinum @ 1866 cl9, FTW set to +125 Core offset-Memory 5005-voltage +50% for the 4k run 20% for the other 2


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glnn_23*
> 
> glnn_23 -- 6950X @ 4.5 -- TitanX Pascal 2126 -- FPS 172.8 -- 4354











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derek1*
> 
> [email protected]===EVGA GTX1080 FTW===116.6===2930
> 
> 
> 
> 1440p [email protected]===EVGA GTX1080 FTW===68.9===1737
> 
> 
> 
> 2160p [email protected]===EVGA GTX1080 FTW===36.3===914
> 
> 
> 
> Details: X79Deluxe MB UEFI set to 'Performance' Turbo 4.3, 16Gb Dominator Platinum @ 1866 cl9, FTW set to +125 Core offset-Memory 5005-voltage +50% for the 4k run 20% for the other 2










*x3 !*


----------



## STRYC

STRYC

1080P

2X TITAN XP 2113 VMEM 5505

[email protected]

FPS:290.3 SCORE 7313


STRYC

1440P 2X TITAN XP 2113 VMEM 5505

[email protected]

FPS: 209.7 SCORE : 5282


STRYC

4k 2X TITAN XP 2113 VMEM 5505

[email protected]

FPS: 122.1 SCORE 3076


----------



## DooRules

DooRules --- 6950x @ 4.598 --- Titan XP @ 2126 --- FPS 175.9 --- 4432


----------



## hjkim

FPS: 209.4 | Score: 5274 | i7-6850K | GTX 1080 SLI

Screenshot:


----------



## STRYC

New Top, top 30 score 7313 posted. Post # 3424.


----------



## Tiberiusisgame

tiberiusisgame --- i7 4790k / 4.00GHz --- 2x EVGA 980 SC 4GB -- 124.5 -- 3136


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *STRYC*
> 
> STRYC
> 
> 1080P
> 
> 2X TITAN XP 2113 VMEM 5505
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> FPS:290.3 SCORE 7313
> 
> 
> STRYC
> 
> 1440P 2X TITAN XP 2113 VMEM 5505
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> FPS: 209.7 SCORE : 5282
> 
> 
> STRYC
> 
> 4k 2X TITAN XP 2113 VMEM 5505
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> FPS: 122.1 SCORE 3076



*! New Top 30 !*









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DooRules*
> 
> DooRules --- 6950x @ 4.598 --- Titan XP @ 2126 --- FPS 175.9 --- 4432











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hjkim*
> 
> FPS: 209.4 | Score: 5274 | i7-6850K | GTX 1080 SLI
> 
> Screenshot:











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tiberiusisgame*
> 
> tiberiusisgame --- i7 4790k / 4.00GHz --- 2x EVGA 980 SC 4GB -- 124.5 -- 3136


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Update...

*MrTOOSHORT -- 1680 V2 @4.92GHz -- TITAN -X Pascal @2152MHz -- 181 FPS -- 4558 (1080p):*


----------



## DooRules

great job cracking 180 fps MrTOOSHORT, is it getting cold in your part of the world ?


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DooRules*
> 
> great job cracking 180 fps MrTOOSHORT, is it getting cold in your part of the world ?


Thanks DooRules

Was a little chilly lastnight, best time to get some scores

?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Update...
> 
> *MrTOOSHORT -- 1680 V2 @4.92GHz -- TITAN -X Pascal @2152MHz -- 181 FPS -- 4558 (1080p):*










*! Still 1st Place!*
Nice - I have to try the new 373 driver. Win 7 def helps with this benchmark (nearly all benchmarks!)


----------



## misoonigiri

New Entry,

misoonigiri --- 6700K @ 4.725GHz --- GTX 980Ti @ 1535 / 8180 --- 111.9 FPS --- Score 2820 (at 1080p)


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misoonigiri*
> 
> New Entry,
> 
> misoonigiri --- 6700K @ 4.725GHz --- GTX 980Ti @ 1535 / 8180 --- 111.9 FPS --- Score 2820 (at 1080p)


----------



## Tiberiusisgame

tiberiusisgame --- i7 4790k / 4.00GHz --- 2x EVGA 980 SC 4GB -- 142.2 -- 3581



Best I could do. Guess I need another card!


----------



## artemis2307

artemis2307 / Xeon E3-1231v3 @ 3.8ghz / GTX1080 FE @ 2038/11114 / 123.1 FPS - 3100 score (1080p)


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tiberiusisgame*
> 
> tiberiusisgame --- i7 4790k / 4.00GHz --- 2x EVGA 980 SC 4GB -- 142.2 -- 3581
> 
> 
> 
> Best I could do. Guess I need another card!











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *artemis2307*
> 
> artemis2307 / Xeon E3-1231v3 @ 3.8ghz / GTX1080 FE @ 2038/11114 / 123.1 FPS - 3100 score (1080p)


----------



## ir88ed

Ir88ed --- 5930 / 4.7ghz ---- 3x EVGA 980ti @1500gpu\4000mem ---- 81.5 ---- 2052 <-- 4K Score

Alright, that was fun. Now back to DOOM.


----------



## ir88ed

Ir88ed --- 5930 / 4.7ghz ---- 3x EVGA 980ti @1500gpu\4000mem ---- 204.7 ---- 5157

also ran at 1920x1080 res.


----------



## fyzzz

I did a run with my daily clocks and on my 4k screen. Anything over 18mv will result in signal loss. While on my 1080p screen I can give the cards +275mv no problem.

fyzzz -- i5 [email protected] -- R9 390/290 [email protected]/1550MHz(290 Mem clock 1425) -- 37.5 -- 945:


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ir88ed*
> 
> Ir88ed --- 5930 / 4.7ghz ---- 3x EVGA 980ti @1500gpu\4000mem ---- 81.5 ---- 2052 <-- 4K Score
> Alright, that was fun. Now back to DOOM.











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ir88ed*
> 
> Ir88ed --- 5930 / 4.7ghz ---- 3x EVGA 980ti @1500gpu\4000mem ---- 204.7 ---- 5157
> also ran at 1920x1080 res.











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fyzzz*
> 
> I did a run with my daily clocks and on my 4k screen. Anything over 18mv will result in signal loss. While on my 1080p screen I can give the cards +275mv no problem.
> 
> fyzzz -- i5 [email protected] -- R9 390/290 [email protected]/1550MHz(290 Mem clock 1425) -- 37.5 -- 945:


----------



## Apples10304

Apples 6700K GTX Titan XP 163.9 4129

Score 4129

[email protected]

TitanXP +200Core +200 Memory

FPS 163.9

Min FPS: 43.8

Max FPS: 327


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Apples10304*
> 
> 
> 
> Apples 6700K GTX Titan XP 163.9 4129
> 
> Score 4129
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> TitanXP +200Core +200 Memory
> 
> FPS 163.9
> 
> Min FPS: 43.8
> 
> Max FPS: 327


----------



## 0gata

here i come with 4.770k 4.2 GHZ 8giga 2400 cl1 and

MSI 1080 X (with a Z bios nothing clocked just a stock OC profile)







stabilized clock at 2038 (starts at 2075 or smt)
http://prntscr.com/d1wy1q


----------



## Myzc

Hi everyone.


----------



## Laithan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Myzc*
> 
> Hi everyone.
> My cards FOUNDERS EDİTİ[email protected]
> I7 3970x @4800mhz Dialy


You may want to double check the submission requirements FYI


----------



## Myzc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Laithan*
> 
> You may want to double check the submission requirements FYI


Sory My bad english.
What is FYI?


----------



## stahlhart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Myzc*
> 
> Sory My bad english.
> What is FYI?


It's an acronym of *F*or *Y*our *I*nformation -- if you go to the first post of this thread, the OP has instructions for how to correctly submit your score to have it validated and included in the overall results.


----------



## Myzc

Myzc [email protected] 2xGtx1080gpu:2075 mem:11000 207fps 5222score


----------



## stahlhart

That's better, but I still think that you need to have a screen shot that shows the rocks in the path at the beginning of the first scene, so that correct settings for tesselation can be confirmed.

Here's my submission:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1235557/official-top-30-heaven-benchmark-4-0-scores/3010#post_24455269

Nice score, by the way.


----------



## Vuurdraak

It's kinda sad that the screenshots do not seem to work in Linux (both PrtSc & F12 do not seem to function), if they do please let me know where the screenshots folder is located, as I can not find anything.

I wanted to post my score anyway









My Unigine score is:

Unigine Heaven Benchmark 4.0

FPS: 50.2
Score: 1266
Min FPS: 8.3
Max FPS: 99.0

System
Platform: Linux 4.4.0-45-generic x86_64
CPU model: AMD Phenom(tm) II X4 965 Processor (3399MHz) x4
GPU model: GeForce GTX 1060 3GB PCI Express 370.28 (3072MB) x1

Settings
Render: OpenGL
Mode: 1920x1080 8xAA fullscreen
Preset Custom
Quality Ultra
Tessellation: Extreme

I'm using Ubuntu 14.04 LTS 64bit with the 370.28 Nvidia driver.
Phenom II @3.4Ghz
MSI GTX 1060 3GB - GT OC @1944Mhz max (roughly 1870 Mhz once the GPU gets hot in Unigine)
12GB dual channel DDR3 1600 CL9
MSI 970A-G43 Motherboard
Soundblaster Audigy Se


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vuurdraak*
> 
> It's kinda sad that the screenshots do not seem to work in Linux (both PrtSc & F12 do not seem to function), if they do please let me know where the screenshots folder is located, as I can not find anything.
> 
> I wanted to post my score anyway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Unigine score is:
> 
> Unigine Heaven Benchmark 4.0
> 
> FPS: 50.2
> Score: 1266
> Min FPS: 8.3
> Max FPS: 99.0
> 
> System
> Platform: Linux 4.4.0-45-generic x86_64
> CPU model: AMD Phenom(tm) II X4 965 Processor (3399MHz) x4
> GPU model: GeForce GTX 1060 3GB PCI Express 370.28 (3072MB) x1
> 
> Settings
> Render: OpenGL
> Mode: 1920x1080 8xAA fullscreen
> Preset Custom
> Quality Ultra
> Tessellation: Extreme
> 
> I'm using Ubuntu 14.04 LTS 64bit with the 370.28 Nvidia driver.
> Phenom II @3.4Ghz
> MSI GTX 1060 3GB - GT OC @1944Mhz max (roughly 1870 Mhz once the GPU gets hot in Unigine)
> 12GB dual channel DDR3 1600 CL9
> MSI 970A-G43 Motherboard
> Soundblaster Audigy Se


if you hit F12 while in-bench it should drop a tga file to the root. otherwise you could use the built-in full screen grab in linux (at least Mint and puppy have this capability)


----------



## Vuurdraak

Does this tga file have a name ?
I do not see any tga or picture file in the Unigine folder or in my home directory.

Normally I can use the "PrintScreen" button to get a screenshot, but with Unigine nothing seems to happen, F12 doesn't seem to do anything either.


----------



## Myzc

Myzc [email protected] 2xGtx1080gpu:2075 mem:11000 FPS205.4 SCORE5175


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Myzc*
> 
> 
> 
> Myzc [email protected] 2xGtx1080gpu:2075 mem:11000 FPS205.4 SCORE5175











I added you to the 2x GPU Table, but not to the Top 30 since you did not sub a picture with the *Rock Walkway*.
See post #1 for instructions.


----------



## Jpmboy

dupped


----------



## Myzc

New driver new score.F12 Not working.


----------



## Vuurdraak

I found the screenshot folder in Linux, in Ubuntu it is in the user home directory under: /home/*username*/.Heaven/screenshots

First image is from 5 nov, it did make a screenshot after all







with Nvidia driver set to quality + enhance application settings 8x fsaa (4xss 2x ms) vsync on(i think)


This run is with the Nvidia driver set to high performance, vsync off, and fsaa set to: use application settings


Platform: Ubuntu 14.04.5 LTS 64bit: Linux Xenial Kernel 4.4.0-45_generic_x86_64 & Nvidia binary driver version 370.28
CPU: AMD Phenom II x4 965 @ stock 3.4Ghz
GPU: MSI GTX 1060 3GB GT OC @ stock 1950Mhz max GPU & 8000Mhz Mem (In Unigine it hoovered around 1888Mhz once hot, benchmark was run as soon as was allowed without heating up the GPU)
RAM: 12 GB RAM DDR3 1600 CL9 2x2GB Corsair Vengeance LP + 2x4GB Kingston Hyper X
Mobo: MSI 970A-G43 motherboard

(I used gimp to resize first the tga files, as they where to big to upload here, and then make png's from the tga's, or should I attempt to run the tgatojpg.exe with wine ?.?)


----------



## Vuurdraak

Platform: Ubuntu 14.04.5 LTS 64bit: Linux Xenial Kernel 4.4.0-45_generic_x86_64 & Nvidia binary driver version 370.28
CPU: AMD FX 8370e @3414Mhz base (NB 207Mhz CPU-NB 1.25v, NB 1.15v, rest stock settings to keep Q&Q etc on)
GPU: MSI GTX 1060 3GB GT OC @ stock 1950Mhz max GPU & 8000Mhz Mem
RAM: 12 GB RAM DDR3 1600 CL9 2x2GB Corsair Vengeance LP + 2x4GB Kingston Hyper X
Mobo: MSI 970A-G43 motherboard



This time I used tga2jpg in Wine, to convert the picture.


----------



## Mad Pistol

I swear, these new drivers from Nvidia are magic.

Mad Pistol -- i7 4790k @ 4.8Ghz -- GTX 1070 FE SLI (+190/+600) -- FPS 190.6 -- 4801


----------



## Derek1

*UPDATE 4K*

Derek1 -- i7 4820K @ 4.7 -- EVGA GTX1080 FTW Hybrid (+135/+825, 2152/11650) -- 40.6 -- 1023


----------



## essteen

ThePug

AMD FX-9590 with custom water cooling loop, 16gb EVGA Superclock 1866 Ram, ASUS Crosshair V Formula Z, Asus Strix GTX 1080.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vuurdraak*
> 
> I found the screenshot folder in Linux, in Ubuntu it is in the user home directory under: /home/*username*/.Heaven/screenshots
> 
> First image is from 5 nov, it did make a screenshot after all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with Nvidia driver set to quality + enhance application settings 8x fsaa (4xss 2x ms) vsync on(i think)
> 
> 
> This run is with the Nvidia driver set to high performance, vsync off, and fsaa set to: use application settings
> 
> 
> Platform: Ubuntu 14.04.5 LTS 64bit: Linux Xenial Kernel 4.4.0-45_generic_x86_64 & Nvidia binary driver version 370.28
> CPU: AMD Phenom II x4 965 @ stock 3.4Ghz
> GPU: MSI GTX 1060 3GB GT OC @ stock 1950Mhz max GPU & 8000Mhz Mem (In Unigine it hoovered around 1888Mhz once hot, benchmark was run as soon as was allowed without heating up the GPU)
> RAM: 12 GB RAM DDR3 1600 CL9 2x2GB Corsair Vengeance LP + 2x4GB Kingston Hyper X
> Mobo: MSI 970A-G43 motherboard
> 
> (I used gimp to resize first the tga files, as they where to big to upload here, and then make png's from the tga's, or should I attempt to run the tgatojpg.exe with wine ?.?)











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vuurdraak*
> 
> Platform: Ubuntu 14.04.5 LTS 64bit: Linux Xenial Kernel 4.4.0-45_generic_x86_64 & Nvidia binary driver version 370.28
> CPU: AMD FX 8370e @3414Mhz base (NB 207Mhz CPU-NB 1.25v, NB 1.15v, rest stock settings to keep Q&Q etc on)
> GPU: MSI GTX 1060 3GB GT OC @ stock 1950Mhz max GPU & 8000Mhz Mem
> RAM: 12 GB RAM DDR3 1600 CL9 2x2GB Corsair Vengeance LP + 2x4GB Kingston Hyper X
> Mobo: MSI 970A-G43 motherboard
> 
> 
> 
> This time I used tga2jpg in Wine, to convert the picture.












accepted both - tho video card is the same.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mad Pistol*
> 
> I swear, these new drivers from Nvidia are magic.
> 
> Mad Pistol -- i7 4790k @ 4.8Ghz -- GTX 1070 FE SLI (+190/+600) -- FPS 190.6 -- 4801











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derek1*
> 
> *UPDATE 4K*
> 
> Derek1 -- i7 4820K @ 4.7 -- EVGA GTX1080 FTW Hybrid (+135/+825, 2152/11650) -- 40.6 -- 1023











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *essteen*
> 
> ThePug
> 
> AMD FX-9590 with custom water cooling loop, 16gb EVGA Superclock 1866 Ram, ASUS Crosshair V Formula Z, Asus Strix GTX 1080.











please read the submission instructions in Post#1. one-time exception.


----------



## Vuurdraak

It is interesting to see how very similar the same GPU's run with different CPU's in this benchmark, Unigine is definitely heavily GPU dependent.
Also between other peoples setups.
I know this is a overclocking forum, I just wanted to ad my scores here, because there are not many Linux based benchmarks that you can check your Linux rig against online.
That's why I benched the GTX 1060 3GB both with the Phenom II x4 965 and the FX 8370e to get some baselines.

I want to make a remark, my card is listed in the benchmark score-list, as a GTX 1060, but it is a GTX 1060 3GB, there is a difference as the 3GB has one block/module disabled over the 6GB model.
The GTX 1060 6GB has a full complement of 1280 shaders & 80 Texture units, while the 3GB model has 1152 shaders & 72 Texture units.

By the way I can not "overclock" my GPU beyond 1950Mhz, Nvidia has set that number as a hard limit in the firmware, officially my card is 1750Mhz, how ever the Nvidia drivers both in Linux & Windows don't seem to care about that, and just throttle mainly on GPU temp to the max of 1950Mhz, so good case ventilation will give better scores potentially. Or opening all the windows when it's freezing xD


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vuurdraak*
> 
> It is interesting to see how very similar the same GPU's run with different CPU's in this benchmark, Unigine is definitely heavily GPU dependent.
> Also between other peoples setups.
> I know this is a overclocking forum, I just wanted to ad my scores here, because there are not many Linux based benchmarks that you can check your Linux rig against online.
> That's why I benched the GTX 1060 3GB both with the Phenom II x4 965 and the FX 8370e to get some baselines.
> 
> I want to make a remark, my card is listed in the benchmark score-list, as a GTX 1060, but it is a GTX 1060 3GB, there is a difference as the 3GB has one block/module disabled over the 6GB model.
> The GTX 1060 6GB has a full complement of 1280 shaders & 80 Texture units, while the 3GB model has 1152 shaders & 72 Texture units.
> 
> By the way I can not "overclock" my GPU beyond 1950Mhz, Nvidia has set that number as a hard limit in the firmware, officially my card is 1750Mhz, how ever the Nvidia drivers both in Linux & Windows don't seem to care about that, and just throttle mainly on GPU temp to the max of 1950Mhz, so good case ventilation will give better scores potentially. Or opening all the windows when it's freezing xD


\
Core frequency and IPc actually gives a very significant effect on Avg FPS... as does ram frequency/latency.


----------



## Derek1

UPDATE-1080p

Derek1 --- i7 4820K @ 4.7 --- EVGA GTX 1080 FTW Hybrid --- +135/2152 --- +825/11750 --- 126.9 --- 3198


----------



## Derek1

UPDATE 1440p

Derek1 --- i7 4820K @ 4.7 --- EVGA GTX1080 FTW Hybrid ---+135/2152 --- +825/11750 --- 75.8 --- 1910


----------



## Vuurdraak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> \
> Core frequency and IPc actually gives a very significant effect on Avg FPS... as does ram frequency/latency.


Interesting, maybe I was fooled by my own two CPU's then








As the Phenom has 50% ALU single core IPC advantage clock for clock over the FX, or 15% advantage on the clock speeds I used my CPUs.
And the FX has 33% ALU and/or 33% Pipe width advantage over the Phenom at 8 threads, clock for clock, or roughly 46% advantage when including the used clock speed.

I mean they are totally different beasts but score nearly the same frame rate with me, only 1 frame difference, in the same rig, the other hardware was completely the same,
bar the RAM that I have set on Auto timings, with the slight Bus overclock on the FX, the RAM might have been set to higher latency automatically from CL9 to CL10.
Edit: I think the RAM went from CL9,10,10,24 to CL9,12,12,24, so technically still CL9, no huge difference anyway.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derek1*
> 
> UPDATE-1080p
> 
> Derek1 --- i7 4820K @ 4.7 --- EVGA GTX 1080 FTW Hybrid --- +135/2152 --- +825/11750 --- 126.9 --- 3198











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derek1*
> 
> UPDATE 1440p
> 
> Derek1 --- i7 4820K @ 4.7 --- EVGA GTX1080 FTW Hybrid ---+135/2152 --- +825/11750 --- 75.8 --- 1910












Nice!


----------



## biffenl

*1080p*

*biffenl --- i7 3770K/4.6GHz ---- GTX 1070 ~2177/9434 ---- 111.9 ---- 2819*


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *biffenl*
> 
> *1080p*
> 
> *biffenl --- i7 3770K/4.6GHz ---- GTX 1070 ~2177/9434 ---- 111.9 ---- 2819*


----------



## DooRules

DooRules-- 6950x @ 4.653 --- Titan XP @ 2138/ 1426 --- 177.7 -- 4475


----------



## Dagamus NM

Dagamus NM-- [email protected] --- Titan XP x2 @ 1860/5006 --- 105.5 -- 2657 4K


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DooRules*
> 
> DooRules-- 6950x @ 4.653 --- Titan XP @ 2138/ 1426 --- 177.7 -- 4475











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dagamus NM*
> 
> Dagamus NM-- [email protected] --- Titan XP x2 @ 1860/5006 --- 105.5 -- 2657 4K












either of you guys try folding with that new driver?


----------



## Dagamus NM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> either of you guys try folding with that new driver?


No sir.


----------



## ir88ed

Ir88ed -- 5930K @ 4.9 --- 980ti 2x SLI @ 1561/4000 --- 204.3 -- 5145

376.33 driver


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ir88ed*
> 
> Ir88ed -- 5930K @ 4.9 --- 980ti 2x SLI @ 1561/4000 --- 204.3 -- 5145
> 
> 376.33 driver


You already have a higher score in the table and Top 30!









*... Top 30 rankings cleaned and updated. A Great New Year to all!!*


----------



## Barefooter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> You already have a higher score in the table and Top 30!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *... Top 30 rankings cleaned and updated. A Great New Year to all!!*


Hey Jpmboy, I don't see my entry anymore after you cleaned the list.

Here's the post http://www.overclock.net/t/1235557/official-top-30-heaven-benchmark-4-0-scores/3090#post_24582841


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Barefooter*
> 
> Hey Jpmboy, I don't see my entry anymore after you cleaned the list.
> 
> Here's the post http://www.overclock.net/t/1235557/official-top-30-heaven-benchmark-4-0-scores/3090#post_24582841


Thanks. Fixed. Not sure how i deleted the entry.









( I hope you are the only entry with > two cards I lost... uh oh.)


----------



## Laithan

FWIW I am still on the 2x list


----------



## Barefooter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Thanks. Fixed. Not sure how i deleted the entry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ( I hope you are the only entry with > two cards I lost... uh oh.)


Ok... I'm going to let it slide this time...









just joking, thanks for maintaining the thread! You do an awesome job!


----------



## danbikes

Dusted off the old 980Ti's, have a bit more tweaking to do but I'll submit these for now










Danbikes -- 5930K @ 4.5 --- 980ti G1 Gaming 2x SLI @ 1575/3935 --- 189.2 -- 4767 - 1080P



Danbikes - 5930K @ 4.5 --- 980ti G1 Gaming 2x SLI @ 1575/3935 --- 67.8 -- 1708 - 4K


----------



## ACM

ACM - -- 6700k / 4.5GHz --- EVGA GTX1080 SC 2139/5556 --- 125.3 --- 3156 --- 1080p


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *danbikes*
> 
> Dusted off the old 980Ti's, have a bit more tweaking to do but I'll submit these for now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Danbikes -- 5930K @ 4.5 --- 980ti G1 Gaming 2x SLI @ 1575/3935 --- 189.2 -- 4767 - 1080P
> 
> 
> 
> Danbikes - 5930K @ 4.5 --- 980ti G1 Gaming 2x SLI @ 1575/3935 --- 67.8 -- 1708 - 4K










X2
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACM*
> 
> ACM - -- 6700k / 4.5GHz --- EVGA GTX1080 SC 2139/5556 --- 125.3 --- 3156 --- 1080p


----------



## m70b1jr

I saw here that 2x r9 290's got a score of like 3000, while my R9 390 and 390x in crossfire is getting like 2500. Any tips?


----------



## Kaapstad

Kaapstad --- 6950X @4.444 --- 4 x Pascal Titan X SLI @2050/2781 --- 178.7 FPS --- 4502 --- 4K


----------



## Voxer1982

voxer1982--- I7 6700k/4.6GHZ----GTX 1080, 1846 / 1985---- 128.3 ---- 3231


----------



## dagget3450

Dagget3450--- I7 5960x/4.3GHZ----4x 390x, 1150/1700---- 217.7 ---- 5483



Why not right?







straight from the archeological vault!!

(throttling be damned AMDs new drivers going to take some getting used to)


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaapstad*
> 
> Kaapstad --- 6950X @4.444 --- 4 x Pascal Titan X SLI @2050/2781 --- 178.7 FPS --- 4502 --- 4K











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Voxer1982*
> 
> voxer1982--- I7 6700k/4.6GHZ----GTX 1080, 1846 / 1985---- 128.3 ---- 3231











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dagget3450*
> 
> Dagget3450--- I7 5960x/4.3GHZ----4x 390x, 1150/1700---- 217.7 ---- 5483
> 
> Why not right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> straight from the archeological vault!!
> (throttling be damned AMDs new drivers going to take some getting used to)











Top 30 - there's no category with more than 2 GPUs


----------



## BeatrixFF

Hello everyone!

I'm Anna from Unigine team, the creators of your favorite Heaven benchmark.
Now we are working on brand new Superposition Benchmark, it will heat up your GPUs even further.

We are making the benchmark for you, and you can help the developers to make it better. How to do this? Here you can take part in the development process!


----------



## Laithan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeatrixFF*
> 
> Hello everyone!
> 
> I'm Anna from Unigine team, the creators of your favorite Heaven benchmark.
> Now we are working on brand new Superposition Benchmark, it will heat up your GPUs even further.
> 
> We are making the benchmark for you, and you can help the developers to make it better. How to do this? Here you can take part in the development process!


Welcome to OCN. Looks awesome can't wait to run it! We need some benchmarks than can better leverage complex 4K and higher VRAM utilization.









Going to submit/post in your thread.


----------



## Laithan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeatrixFF*
> 
> Hello everyone!
> 
> I'm Anna from Unigine team, the creators of your favorite Heaven benchmark.
> Now we are working on brand new Superposition Benchmark, it will heat up your GPUs even further.
> 
> We are making the benchmark for you, and you can help the developers to make it better. How to do this? Here you can take part in the development process!


Ok so what's the deal with your thread getting deleted....

Sounding very fishy here now...

Update:

Name "Beatrix"
Account Status *BANNED*
https://linustechtips.com/main/profile/471872-beatrix/
Same thread also deleted on LinusTechTips

*Pulled* from Steam _GREENLIGHT_
http://www.bit-tech.net/news/gaming/2017/01/17/unigen-superposition-benchmark/1

Superposition official thread on OCN
http://www.overclock.net/t/1619940/unigine-superposition-benchmark-coming-soon


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Laithan*
> 
> Ok so what's the deal with your thread getting deleted....
> 
> Sounding very fishy here now...
> 
> Update:
> 
> Name "Beatrix"
> Account Status *BANNED*
> https://linustechtips.com/main/profile/471872-beatrix/
> Same thread also deleted on LinusTechTips


Unigine didn't paid OCN to use the platform like others manufacturer/software developer (with a badge that come with it) prior posting is the best bet.


----------



## WillieVT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeatrixFF*
> 
> Hello everyone!
> 
> I'm Anna from Unigine team, the creators of your favorite Heaven benchmark.
> Now we are working on brand new Superposition Benchmark, it will heat up your GPUs even further.
> 
> We are making the benchmark for you, and you can help the developers to make it better. How to do this? Here you can take part in the development process!
























That was kind of a waste of time, was I just click baited.....REALLY LAME...no follow-up????























01/27/2017 Edit for up date........So I'm not mad anymore....way better now......Thanks for the fix Beatrix!!!
















C-YA!!!
Willie V.


----------



## dagget3450

Its in the valley thread now too


----------



## dagget3450

update

Dagget3450--- I7 5960x/4.5GHZ----4x 390x, 1220/1700---- 225.5 ---- 5680 (1080p)


----------



## Ponut64

Ponut64 -- Core i7 4770K @ 4.2 GHz -- 1x AMD R9 Nano, 1070 MHz / 1050 Vcore -- 71.4 -- 1798 -- Unsure why the screenshot is showing 650 MHz for the memory speed, I haven't changed it!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dagget3450*
> 
> update
> 
> Dagget3450--- I7 5960x/4.5GHZ----4x 390x, 1220/1700---- 225.5 ---- 5680 (1080p)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ponut64*
> 
> Ponut64 -- Core i7 4770K @ 4.2 GHz -- 1x AMD R9 Nano, 1070 MHz / 1050 Vcore -- 71.4 -- 1798 -- Unsure why the screenshot is showing 650 MHz for the memory speed, I haven't changed it!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Dagamus NM

Dagamus NM---6950x/3.0GHZ----4x Titan X Pascal stock----130.0 ---- 3274 (2160p)



Initial run, everything stock. Will overclock later.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dagamus NM*
> 
> Dagamus NM---6950x/3.0GHZ----4x Titan X Pascal stock----130.0 ---- 3274 (2160p)
> 
> 
> 
> Initial run, everything stock. Will overclock later.











*! New Top 30 !
! Third Place !*


----------



## M1aSocom2

m1asocom2 --- I7-6700k/4600mhz ---- 2x GTX 1070 ---- 192.6 ---- 4852


----------



## M1aSocom2

m1asocom2 --- I7-6700k/4600mhz ---- 2x GTX 1070 ---- 119.0 ---- 2998
1440p


----------



## M1aSocom2

m1asocom2 --- I7-6700k/4600mhz ---- 2x GTX 1070 ---- 66.7 ---- 1680
2160p


----------



## alex4069

Alex4069 --- I5 4690k / 4.2Ghz ---- Zotac Amp GTX 1070 Sli ---- 166.9 ---- 4205


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M1aSocom2*
> 
> m1asocom2 --- I7-6700k/4600mhz ---- 2x GTX 1070 ---- 192.6 ---- 4852











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M1aSocom2*
> 
> m1asocom2 --- I7-6700k/4600mhz ---- 2x GTX 1070 ---- 119.0 ---- 2998
> 1440p











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M1aSocom2*
> 
> m1asocom2 --- I7-6700k/4600mhz ---- 2x GTX 1070 ---- 66.7 ---- 1680
> 2160p











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alex4069*
> 
> Alex4069 --- I5 4690k / 4.2Ghz ---- Zotac Amp GTX 1070 Sli ---- 166.9 ---- 4205


*Please read the instructions in post 1 of this thread for entry requirements.*


----------



## jeztur2003

jeztur2003 --- FX 8370 / 4.6GHz ---- MSI RX 480 Gaming X Crossfire ---- 97.8 ---- 2463


----------



## danbikes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> X2


Hey, I just realized you put my second admission into the 2K boards, it was a 4K score


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jeztur2003*
> 
> jeztur2003 --- FX 8370 / 4.6GHz ---- MSI RX 480 Gaming X Crossfire ---- 97.8 ---- 2463











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *danbikes*
> 
> Hey, I just realized you put my second admission into the 2K boards, it was a 4K score


Fixed. thanks!


----------



## Baasha

The 1080 Ti is an absolute monster!

My run @ 4K (2xAA):

*Baasha* -- 6950X @ 4.30Ghz -- 4x GTX-1080 Ti FE 4-Way SLI -- *166.3* -- *4189*


----------



## ir88ed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> The 1080 Ti is an absolute monster!
> 
> My run @ 4K (2xAA):
> 
> *Baasha* -- 6950X @ 4.30Ghz -- 4x GTX-1080 Ti FE 4-Way SLI -- *166.3* -- *4189*


Nice score! How hard was it to get up into the 1870's for GPU speed? Bios flash or just stock volts?


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ir88ed*
> 
> Nice score! How hard was it to get up into the 1870's for GPU speed? Bios flash or just stock volts?


1870 is very likely just stock clocks.....


----------



## Badhabit999

GTX 1080ti - i7 4790k @4Ghz 143.1 - 3605


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> The 1080 Ti is an absolute monster!
> 
> My run @ 4K (2xAA):
> 
> *Baasha* -- 6950X @ 4.30Ghz -- 4x GTX-1080 Ti FE 4-Way SLI -- *166.3* -- *4189*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!











Nice! Air cooled?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badhabit999*
> 
> GTX 1080ti - i7 4790k @4Ghz 143.1 - 3605


With the Intel GPU enabled, the sub can't qualify as a single GPU entry. Disable the iGPU and resubmit... you'll likely get a higher score.









See Post#1:
"_NOTE: Disabling SLI or CFX is insufficient when claiming a lower GPU count for a score. Eg, for a single card run, all other graphics cards,including the iGPU must be switched off (not detected by Unigine)_"


----------



## vmanuelgm

*[email protected]@2176-5900--178.6-4498*


----------



## Baasha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ir88ed*
> 
> Nice score! How hard was it to get up into the 1870's for GPU speed? Bios flash or just stock volts?


That was just with a mild OC +50 on the core and +450 on the memory.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> 1870 is very likely just stock clocks.....


It was with a mild OC (+50).. the thermal throttling on these Pascal GPUs are bleh... then again.. I keep 'em quite hot!


----------



## Munross88

Munross88 --- i7 4930K @ 4.2 --- MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X --- +100/2114 --- +400/8910 --- 104.4 --- 2630


----------



## lilchronic

lilchronic - 5820k @ 4.7Ghz - 1080Ti @ 2050 / 6107 - - Resolution - 1080p - - FPS- 166.5


lilchronic - 5820k @ 4.7Ghz - 1080Ti @ 2050 / 6107 - - Resolution - 1440p - - FPS- 104.3


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vmanuelgm*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *[email protected]@2176-5900--178.6-4498*



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Munross88*
> 
> Munross88 --- i7 4930K @ 4.2 --- MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X --- +100/2114 --- +400/8910 --- 104.4 --- 2630











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> lilchronic - 5820k @ 4.7Ghz - 1080Ti @ 2050 / 6107 - - Resolution - 1080p - - FPS- 166.5
> 
> 
> lilchronic - 5820k @ 4.7Ghz - 1080Ti @ 2050 / 6107 - - Resolution - 1440p - - FPS- 104.3










*x2*


----------



## Beagle Box

*Single GPU 1080p

Beagle Box --- i7-6700 / 4.9GHz ---- MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X @2214/5600 ---- 127 FPS ---- 3200*



Edited for better run.


----------



## Asus11

asus11---i7-6700k/5ghz--- Titan XP---2075/2900---177.7---4476 (1080p)


----------



## Beagle Box

*Single GPU 1080p

Beagle Box --- i7-6700 / 4.9GHz ---- MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X @2214(max)/5600 ---- 128.7 ---- 3243*


----------



## Lefty23

New Entry

lefty23 --- [email protected] --- Evga 1080Ti FE;2088/6075 --- 167.2 FPS --- 4211 --- 1080p


lefty23 --- [email protected] --- Evga 1080Ti FE;2100/6075 --- 104.7 FPS --- 2638 --- 1440p


lefty23 --- [email protected] --- Evga 1080Ti FE;2100/6075 --- 57.7 FPS --- 1454 --- 4K


----------



## Jpmboy

jpmboy --- [email protected] --- GTX Titan XFp ---- 179.9


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> asus11---i7-6700k/5ghz--- Titan XP---2075/2900---177.7---4476 (1080p)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Beagle Box*
> 
> *Single GPU 1080p
> 
> Beagle Box --- i7-6700 / 4.9GHz ---- MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X @2214(max)/5600 ---- 128.7 ---- 3243*











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lefty23*
> 
> New Entry
> 
> lefty23 --- [email protected] --- Evga 1080Ti FE;2088/6075 --- 167.2 FPS --- 4211 --- 1080p
> 
> 
> lefty23 --- [email protected] --- Evga 1080Ti FE;2100/6075 --- 104.7 FPS --- 2638 --- 1440p
> 
> 
> lefty23 --- [email protected] --- Evga 1080Ti FE;2100/6075 --- 57.7 FPS --- 1454 --- 4K










*x3*
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> jpmboy --- [email protected] --- GTX Titan XFp ---- 179.9


----------



## fearthisneo

fearthisneo --- [email protected] --- Evga 1080Ti FE 2063/5600 --- 140.2 FPS --- 3531 --- 1080p


----------



## Jpmboy

jpmboy --- [email protected] --- GTX Titan Xp ("TXFp") --- 184.2


----------



## Asus11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> jpmboy --- [email protected] --- GTX Titan Xp ("TXFp") --- 184.2


HOLY









WHERE the F did you pull that 5.5 kaby from


----------



## misoonigiri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> jpmboy --- [email protected] --- GTX Titan Xp ("TXFp") --- 184.2


Wow!















Question, I always experience a big stutter at scene 19/26 - night scene going up stairs & then looking out from the castle walls at another floating island
Does this still happen with more powerful hardware like yours?


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> jpmboy --- [email protected] --- GTX Titan Xp ("TXFp") --- 184.2


Baller!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misoonigiri*
> 
> Wow!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Question, I always experience a big stutter at scene 19/26 - night scene going up stairs & then looking out from the castle walls at another floating island
> Does this still happen with more powerful hardware like yours?


been seeing that for years.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Baller!


and it was a first quick run... the win7 driver seems much less "efficient" than the win10 driver tho. The card is now in my closet waiting for its partner and new blocks.


----------



## misoonigiri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> been seeing that for years.


Ahhh i see, thanks


----------



## Oasaft

oasaft --- [email protected] --- GTX 1080ti --- 165.7 --- 4173


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fearthisneo*
> 
> fearthisneo --- [email protected] --- Evga 1080Ti FE 2063/5600 --- 140.2 FPS --- 3531 --- 1080p











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> jpmboy --- [email protected] --- GTX Titan Xp ("TXFp") --- 184.2











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oasaft*
> 
> oasaft --- [email protected] --- GTX 1080ti --- 165.7 --- 4173


----------



## DStealth

DStealth - [email protected] - MSI GX [email protected]/12000 - 167.9fps -4229 - 1080p


----------



## Oasaft

oasaft --- [email protected] --- GTX [email protected]/12600 --- 166.2 fps --- 4187


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DStealth*
> 
> DStealth - [email protected] - MSI GX [email protected]/12000 - 167.9fps -4229 - 1080p











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oasaft*
> 
> oasaft --- [email protected] --- GTX [email protected]/12600 --- 166.2 fps --- 4187


----------



## WillieVT

WillieVT --- i7 6850K @ 4.2GHz --- 3x GTX980 Ti Classifieds @ 1498/4185 ---- 209.7 --- 5282


----------



## doomsdaybg

doomsdaybg --- i7 2600K @ 4.9GHz --- ASUS STRIX GTX1080 Ti @ 2038/12112 ---- 151.1 --- 3806


----------



## ClownAssassin

Yea I know its not the correct format but I already ran the test 4 times trying to figure out how to get a screen shot on the rocks...lol


----------



## alancsalt

Tells you how in the first post of this thread.


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

GnarlyCharlie -- 7700K @ 5.0 -- TXp @ 2100/6420 --- 183.1 -- 4612


----------



## InvisibleMatrix

Run at 4k 2XAA:

InvisibleMatrix -- i7 3770k @ 4.5Ghz -- Gigabyte Aorus GTX 1080 Ti (2025/6075) -- 56.4 -- 1421


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WillieVT*
> 
> WillieVT --- i7 6850K @ 4.2GHz --- 3x GTX980 Ti Classifieds @ 1498/4185 ---- 209.7 --- 5282











*! New Top 30 !*
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doomsdaybg*
> 
> doomsdaybg --- i7 2600K @ 4.9GHz --- ASUS STRIX GTX1080 Ti @ 2038/12112 ---- 151.1 --- 3806











2600K still holding it's own.








(my 2700K is still at it also)


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> GnarlyCharlie -- 7700K @ 5.0 -- TXp @ 2100/6420 --- 183.1 -- 4612











that's a great card you got there.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InvisibleMatrix*
> 
> Run at 4k 2XAA:
> 
> InvisibleMatrix -- i7 3770k @ 4.5Ghz -- Gigabyte Aorus GTX 1080 Ti (2025/6075) -- 56.4 -- 1421












Sorry for the belated update fellers.


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> that's a great card you got there.


Yeah, it carries this 7700K on its back in these benches.
Quote:


> Sorry for the belated update fellers.


Hey, sometimes life happens - thanks for doing the work!


----------



## Voxer1982

voxer1982--- I7 7700k/5.1GHZ----HOF GTX 1080 Ti, 1645 / 1819---- 166.3 ---- 4189


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Voxer1982*
> 
> voxer1982--- I7 7700k/5.1GHZ----HOF GTX 1080 Ti, 1645 / 1819---- 166.3 ---- 4189


Something is jacked with your GPU clock - the little OSD in Heaven is reading 2126 which is a great clock. You're doing way better than 1645!

You can open Afterburner and look at the GPU clock graph and take the highest figure off that, FWIW.


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

I wanted to drop this here for Jpmboy, not an official entry



OK, maxed the memory out to +1000,

Gnarly Charlie -- i7-7700K @ 5GHz -- TXp @ 2100/13,408 -- 184.5fps/4646 Score




Just 19.2fps off my best 5960X/Titan X Maxwell SLI score, and those are no dogs, they were clocked at 1510. And this entire rig will fit inside the case that that rig is in









http://www.overclock.net/t/1235557/official-top-30-heaven-benchmark-4-0-scores/2920#post_24248216


----------



## Voxer1982

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> Something is jacked with your GPU clock - the little OSD in Heaven is reading 2126 which is a great clock. You're doing way better than 1645!
> 
> You can open Afterburner and look at the GPU clock graph and take the highest figure off that, FWIW.


That's my base clock and my boost is the 1819, heaven is showing the gpu boost mhz didn't know it was that one i was expected to put down though?

That's not a max OC either just a rough bump, +60 from base clock and +450 slapped on the memory in Xtreme Tuner, it's on air so i think i'm going to hit my thermal limit before the chips limit so getting it on water would be nice if a water block comes out for it as it's a HOF edition.


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Yeah, they'll let you claim your max boost as your clock speed. You can also use GPU-Z, open it up twice, set one instance as "sensors" and run the ? button render test. That'll ramp it up to max boost, set the sensor to record max on the core and mem and it'll let save those values for you.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Voxer1982*
> 
> voxer1982--- I7 7700k/5.1GHZ----HOF GTX 1080 Ti, 1645 / 1819---- 166.3 ---- 4189











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> I wanted to drop this here for Jpmboy, not an official entry
> 
> 
> 
> OK, maxed the memory out to +1000,
> 
> Gnarly Charlie -- i7-7700K @ 5GHz -- TXp @ 2100/13,408 -- 184.5fps/4646 Score
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just 19.2fps off my best 5960X/Titan X Maxwell SLI score, and those are no dogs, they were clocked at 1510. And this entire rig will fit inside the case that that rig is in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1235557/official-top-30-heaven-benchmark-4-0-scores/2920#post_24248216











*! New First Place !*


Good job. Very strong card. (with stacked resistors? Nice! I have to get time to pull the set apart and do that)


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> don;t forget about superposition: http://www.overclock.net/t/1627767/top-30-unigine-superposition-benchmark/0_20


I've already given my all in Superposition, need more CPU to shine, but I still tried to represent.

I'm not sure my resistor mod made any difference, I still get hammered in PL, but it might have given me a few percent or so. If nothing else this is a stout card.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> I've already given my all in Superposition, need more CPU to shine, but I still tried to represent.


I thinkn the 7700K should do better than a 6950x. I will have time to test that out eventually.. probably after Titan V


----------



## Yukss

Yukss i7 3930k @ 4.5ghz on water ---- evga gtx 1080 fe on water ---- Score: 2998 --- FPS: 119

i think my scores sucks


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I thinkn the 7700K should do better than a 6950x. I will have time to test that out eventually.. probably after Titan V


I did OK in single card 1080 Extreme and single card 4K Optimized, but the scores get buried under the multi-GPU rigs. I'm OK with where I landed.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yukss*
> 
> Yukss i7 3930k @ 4.5ghz on water ---- evga gtx 1080 fe on water ---- Score: 2998 --- FPS: 119
> 
> i think my scores sucks


see post # 1 for sub requirements.


----------



## dupp

dupp --- 4790k / 4.8ghz ---- 2X 1080 Ti Sli ---- 225 ---- 5669


----------



## Nitrak

I would like to submit my system for the 4.0, 4K list.

Nitrak --- Intel i7 4770k / 4.48 Ghz --- Nvidia GTX 980Ti --- 34.9 --- 880



If I need to add anything else, just let me know







.

Had 3 monitors hooked up at the time of testing, not sure how much this mess with the result.


----------



## dupp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dupp*
> 
> dupp --- 4790k / 4.8ghz ---- 2X 1080 Ti Sli ---- 225 ---- 5669


Heyy still waiting on an admin to accept it







thanks.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dupp*
> 
> dupp --- 4790k / 4.8ghz ---- 2X 1080 Ti Sli ---- 225 ---- 5669











*! New Top 30 !*
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nitrak*
> 
> I would like to submit my system for the 4.0, 4K list.
> 
> Nitrak --- Intel i7 4770k / 4.48 Ghz --- Nvidia GTX 980Ti --- 34.9 --- 880
> 
> 
> 
> If I need to add anything else, just let me know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Had 3 monitors hooked up at the time of testing, not sure how much this mess with the result.


----------



## dupp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *! New Top 30 !*


----------



## Ginner

Ginner --- i7 4770K / 4.39 GHz ---- nVidia GTX670 ---- 39.5 ---- 994


I just wanted to beat a GTX770 with my GTX670, managed to do so, so I'm happy with the results, considering how old the GPU is.


----------



## starcommand

Starcommand --- Intel i76850k oc to 4.2ghz ---- Nvidia gtx 1080 sli # ---- 211.2 ---- 5321


----------



## Lims

lims --- i7-7700k @4.2Ghz --- GTX 1080 ti --- 154.5 --- 3891


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ginner*
> 
> Ginner --- i7 4770K / 4.39 GHz ---- nVidia GTX670 ---- 39.5 ---- 994
> 
> 
> I just wanted to beat a GTX770 with my GTX670, managed to do so, so I'm happy with the results, considering how old the GPU is.


Sorry bud, you need to disable the iGPU for this to count as a single GPU entry. Otherwise it is an SLI/CFX (2 gpu) entry.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *starcommand*
> 
> Starcommand --- Intel i76850k oc to 4.2ghz ---- Nvidia gtx 1080 sli # ---- 211.2 ---- 5321











*! New Top 30 !*
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lims*
> 
> lims --- i7-7700k @4.2Ghz --- GTX 1080 ti --- 154.5 --- 3891


----------



## Ernamal

only can do so much with a 6600k oced at 4.7


----------



## Voxer1982

voxer1982--- I7 7700k/5.2GHZ----HOF GTX 1080 Ti, 2138mhz / 6215mhz ---- 167.3 ---- 4215


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ernamal*
> 
> only can do so much with a 6600k oced at 4.7


6600K would be plenty to make an acceptable sub.








Please see post #1 for requirements.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Voxer1982*
> 
> voxer1982--- I7 7700k/5.2GHZ----HOF GTX 1080 Ti, 2138mhz / 6215mhz ---- 167.3 ---- 4215


----------



## am00

am00 --- I7 7700k ---- Asus Gtx 1080ti (SLI) ---- 95.7 ---- 2411


----------



## am00

I should be ranked #15 in the 4k section based on what i see


----------



## am00

old build.....meet new build


----------



## Moham63

I5 7600k/4.8GHZ----msi GTX 1060 6gb


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *am00*
> 
> am00 --- I7 7700k ---- Asus Gtx 1080ti (SLI) ---- 95.7 ---- 2411











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *am00*
> 
> old build.....meet new build


need a dataline. would be a Top30 with a proper sub.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moham63*
> 
> I5 7600k/4.8GHZ----msi GTX 1060 6gb


*Please read the instructions in post 1 of this thread for entry requirements.*


----------



## excaliber230

My attempt at the benchmark stock is below and then Ive Overclocked my 1070 and got these scores. first link is stock and the second link is overclocked, the third picture is my 3rd attempt at overclocking.




























excaliber230 -- i7-2600/3.4GHz --- Gigabyte G1 Gaming 1070 -- 100.5--- 2533 - Overclocked


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *excaliber230*
> 
> My attempt at the benchmark stock is below and then Ive Overclocked my 1070 and got these scores. first link is stock and the second link is overclocked, the third picture is my 3rd attempt at overclocking.


Looking at your scores compared to the single card scores in the first post, you seem to fall right in with other 1070 scores. Seems like you have fairly reasonable performance for the card


----------



## excaliber230

Hey mate, yeh I found it hard to find someone with the same cpu as me lol


----------



## stevae

looks like i made it into the top 30.


----------



## Barefooter

This is the Heaven thread.

For Valley runs post over here http://www.overclock.net/t/1360884/official-top-30-unigine-valley-benchmark-1-0


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *excaliber230*
> 
> My attempt at the benchmark stock is below and then Ive Overclocked my 1070 and got these scores. first link is stock and the second link is overclocked, the third picture is my 3rd attempt at overclocking.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> excaliber230 -- i7-2600/3.4GHz --- Gigabyte G1 Gaming 1070 -- 100.5--- 2533 - Overclocked











used your 104fps score - right?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stevae*
> 
> 
> 
> looks like i made it into the top 30.


better read the first post in this and the Valley thread before making a sub.


----------



## lever2stacks

lever2stacks -- i7 7700k/5ghz ---- EVGA GTX 1080sc (SLI) 2126/5805 --- 146.5 --- 3690


----------



## lever2stacks

My temps are a little higher than I'm used to I think I need to reapply thermal paste.

lever2stacks -- i7 7700k/5ghz ---- EVGA GTX 1080sc (SLI) 2126/5805 --- 203.5 --- 5126


----------



## KedarWolf

KedarWolf -- i7 5960x/4.742GHZ ---- Gigabyte 1080 Ti FE 2077/6177 --- 169.0 --- 4256

Arctic Storm BIOS flashed.


----------



## KedarWolf

KedarWolf -- i7 5960x/4.742GHZ ---- Gigabyte 1080 Ti FE 2077/6177 --- 169.0 --- 4257

Arctic Storm BIOS flashed.









An amazing 1 point higher than earlier run, though I'm using the latest 384.94 Nvidia drivers instead of the 378.78 version on previous run.

Oh, and this is using my 24/7 CPU AND video card overclock settings.


----------



## KedarWolf

Beta Nvidia drivers, Fujipoly 17 W/mK pads on memory and VRMs.

KedarWolf -- i7 5960x/4.742GHZ ---- Gigabyte 1080 Ti FE 2100/6177 --- 169.7 --- 4275


----------



## mbed0123

mbe0123 --- i7 3930K / 4.7GHz ---- Quad TITAN, 1206 / 1752 ---- 98.1 ---- 2471


----------



## starcommand

starcommand -- i7 6850k/4.2GHZ ---- nvidia gtx 1080 SLI

226.6

5708 (somehow i got a better score now :O )


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lever2stacks*
> 
> lever2stacks -- i7 7700k/5ghz ---- EVGA GTX 1080sc (SLI) 2126/5805 --- 146.5 --- 3690











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lever2stacks*
> 
> My temps are a little higher than I'm used to I think I need to reapply thermal paste.
> 
> lever2stacks -- i7 7700k/5ghz ---- EVGA GTX 1080sc (SLI) 2126/5805 --- 203.5 --- 5126











*! New Top 30 !*
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> Beta Nvidia drivers, Fujipoly 17 W/mK pads on memory and VRMs.
> KedarWolf -- i7 5960x/4.742GHZ ---- Gigabyte 1080 Ti FE 2100/6177 --- 169.7 --- 4275











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbed0123*
> 
> mbe0123 --- i7 3930K / 4.7GHz ---- Quad TITAN, 1206 / 1752 ---- 98.1 ---- 2471











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *starcommand*
> 
> starcommand -- i7 6850k/4.2GHZ ---- nvidia gtx 1080 SLI
> 
> 226.6
> 
> 5708 (somehow i got a better score now :O )











*! New Top 30 !*


----------



## zGunBLADEz

zGunBLADEz -- [email protected] ---- MSI 1080 Ti FE 2126/6132 --- 161.6 --- 4071


----------



## Phazeshifta

PhazeS3 -- [email protected] ---- EVGA 1080 Ti FTW3 2075/6003 --- 153.3 --- 3862


----------



## KedarWolf

KedarWolf -- i7 5960x/4.741GHZ ---- Gigabyte 1080 Ti FE (Arctic Storm BIOS) 2088/6210 --- 170.1 --- 4285


----------



## powerhouse

powerhouse --- i7 3930K/ 3.2GHz ---- Gigabyte GTX 970 ---- 52.5 ---- 1323



Surely not record braking, but this result was achieved running *Windows 10 in a virtual machine on Linux*







.

Since I started with VGA passthrough 5 years ago I never had to run Windoze on bare metal. So for the everyday stuff I use Linux, and for the above kind of stuff I fire up my Windows VM. You can search for my tutorial using:
Quote:


> Running Windows 10 on Linux using KVM with VGA Passthrough


The above benchmark result should be in line with a regular Windows 10 bare metal installation using the same hardware, give or take a few %. So if you prefer Linux but need Windows for gaming, this is the solution.


----------



## syl

syl --- i7 2700K/5.4GHz --- 1080 Ti LightningZ 2164/6413 --- 172.7 --- 4350


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> zGunBLADEz -- [email protected] ---- MSI 1080 Ti FE 2126/6132 --- 161.6 --- 4071











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phazeshifta*
> 
> PhazeS3 -- [email protected] ---- EVGA 1080 Ti FTW3 2075/6003 --- 153.3 --- 3862











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> KedarWolf -- i7 5960x/4.741GHZ ---- Gigabyte 1080 Ti FE (Arctic Storm BIOS) 2088/6210 --- 170.1 --- 4285











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *powerhouse*
> 
> powerhouse --- i7 3930K/ 3.2GHz ---- Gigabyte GTX 970 ---- 52.5 ---- 1323
> 
> 
> 
> Surely not record braking, but this result was achieved running *Windows 10 in a virtual machine on Linux*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Since I started with VGA passthrough 5 years ago I never had to run Windoze on bare metal. So for the everyday stuff I use Linux, and for the above kind of stuff I fire up my Windows VM. You can search for my tutorial using:
> The above benchmark result should be in line with a regular Windows 10 bare metal installation using the same hardware, give or take a few %. So if you prefer Linux but need Windows for gaming, this is the solution.











well the solution for gaming at slide show-like frame rates anyway








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *syl*
> 
> syl --- i7 2700K/5.4GHz --- 1080 Ti LightningZ 2164/6413 --- 172.7 --- 4350


----------



## powerhouse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well the solution for gaming at slide show-like frame rates anyway


Well, I think you are a little mistaken. My GTX 970 GPU performs as expected, whether bare-metal or VM. It's just not that fast a graphics card. If I had a 1080, Titan or similar, I guess I would be somewhere in the top.

The performance loss (if any) of Windows in a KVM virtual machine on Linux is so small that I can't tell a difference. I'm running Windows under Linux for the past 5 years and would never want to go back to a Windows bare metal installation.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *powerhouse*
> 
> Well, I think you are a little mistaken. My GTX 970 GPU performs as expected, whether bare-metal or VM. It's just not that fast a graphics card. If I had a 1080, Titan or similar, I guess I would be somewhere in the top.
> 
> The performance loss (if any) of Windows in a KVM virtual machine on Linux is so small that I can't tell a difference. I'm running Windows under Linux for the past 5 years and would never want to go back to a Windows bare metal installation.


That's cool.


----------



## deadjon

deadjon --- i7 6800K/4.2GHz --- 1080 Ti Lightning X 2088/6310 --- 165.4 --- 4167


----------



## deadjon

Rebenched with PCIE 3.0 correctly enabled in BIOS (Thanks ASUS)

deadjon --- i7 6800K/4.2GHz --- 1080 Ti Lightning X 2088/6310 --- 168.4 --- 4241


----------



## DesGres

DesGres --- I7 7700K / 5.2 Ghz ---- 1080ti and 2202/6243 ---- 175 FPS ---- Score 4409


----------



## Beagle Box

*Update:
Beagle Box i7-6700K @ 4.991GHz -- MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X @ 2227MHz / 5593 MHz-- 132.5 FPS -- 3337 Score*


----------



## DesGres

DesGres --- I7 7700K / 5.2Ghz ---- 1080TI Strix 2202/6243 ----175 FPS ---- Score 4409


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deadjon*
> 
> deadjon --- i7 6800K/4.2GHz --- 1080 Ti Lightning X 2088/6310 --- 165.4 --- 4167


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deadjon*
> 
> Rebenched with PCIE 3.0 correctly enabled in BIOS (Thanks ASUS)
> 
> deadjon --- i7 6800K/4.2GHz --- 1080 Ti Lightning X 2088/6310 --- 168.4 --- 4241











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DesGres*
> 
> I7 7700k @ 5.2ghz - Watercooled 1080ti Strix - 2189 / 6113











Accepted - one time exception. please see post #1 (OP) for the required data line for a sub.


----------



## Beagle Box

*Was my awesome score above rejected or ignored?!*

Or do I not understand da rules...?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Beagle Box*
> 
> *Update:
> Beagle Box i7-6700K @ 4.991GHz -- MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X @ 2227MHz / 5593 MHz-- 132.5 FPS -- 3337 Score*


neither - it was missed somehow. "Awesome".


----------



## Beagle Box

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> neither - it was missed somehow. "Awesome".


Whew!
Thanks.


----------



## JR23

JR23 --- i7 7700K/5.4GHz --- GTX 1080Ti 2062/5955 --- 281.1 --- 7082










JR


----------



## Slayyar

slayyar --- 7700k / 5.1GHz ---- 2x 1080ti, 2101 / 6100 ---- 263.3---- 6632


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






http://imgur.com/f0QxaRo


----------



## CasperGS




----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JR23*
> 
> JR23 --- i7 7700K/5.4GHz --- GTX 1080Ti 2062/5955 --- 281.1 --- 7082
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JR











*! New Second Place* !
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slayyar*
> 
> slayyar --- 7700k / 5.1GHz ---- 2x 1080ti, 2101 / 6100 ---- 263.3---- 6632
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/f0QxaRo











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CasperGS*


Rejected
*Please read the instructions in post 1 of this thread for entry requirements.*


----------



## Jpmboy

figured i should join the fun...

jpmboy --- [email protected] -- 2 GTX Titan XP SLI --- 292.6 --- 7369


EDIT: accepted.


----------



## Jbravo33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> figured i should join the fun...
> 
> jpmboy --- [email protected] -- 2 GTX Titan XP SLI --- 292.6 --- 7369
> 
> 
> EDIT: accepted.


----------



## Snappy85

[email protected] x strix 1070---215.1---2608

Pretty average i know, but's it's all i got


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jbravo33*


lol - the 7740X is a very fast little 4c/8t processor.
 







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snappy85*
> 
> 
> [email protected] x strix 1070---215.1---2608
> 
> Pretty average i know, but's it's all i got


Rejected
*Please read the instructions in post 1 of this thread for entry requirements.*


----------



## vmanuelgm

[email protected]@2138-1638--*187.5-4724* 1080p










[email protected]@2138-1638--*119-2997* 1440p


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vmanuelgm*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [email protected]@2138-1638--*187.5-4724* 1080p
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [email protected]@2138-1638--*119-2997* 1440p


Nice!


----------



## vmanuelgm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> Nice!


Thanks mate.

The 7900x did a good job!!!


----------



## Skylinestar

Skylinestar --- Core i5 6500 @ 4256MHz --- Palit GTX1070 @ 1683/2002 --- 92.2 --- 2321


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vmanuelgm*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [email protected]@2138-1638--*187.5-4724* 1080p
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [email protected]@2138-1638--*119-2997* 1440p











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skylinestar*
> 
> Skylinestar --- Core i5 6500 @ 4256MHz --- Palit GTX1070 @ 1683/2002 --- 92.2 --- 2321












hard to spot subs from blocked users.


----------



## Kimir




----------



## vmanuelgm

It's not that hard, just unblock and make things easier.

We are not children, are we???


----------



## Jpmboy

that's not the issue... civility is.


----------



## vmanuelgm

Well, there were 2 obvious options for you:

1. Don't pay attention at all, so I wouldn't post anymore. but u didn't opt for this (civility in your words).

2. Be friendly and forget our discussion (If u ask me I can't recall why u blocked me), making spot subs easier for u.

I want to have a good time in this forum, don't like stupid wars!!!

By the way, nice score in TimeSpy. Wondering why you always get 2fps more in scene 1. Maybe the chiller???


----------



## ir88ed

Ir88ed --- [email protected] ---- 1080ti x2 (SLI) ---- 256.3 ---- 6456
1080P

We got some cooler weather and I dropped the external rad outside. I was able to keep the GPUs under 30degC during the test. I was running the coolant at ~10 degC. Humidity was monitored (~11%) and I had no issues with condensation. I need to get better at tweaking the voltage curve; I haven't had much luck getting past 2088.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ir88ed*
> 
> Ir88ed --- [email protected] ---- 1080ti x2 (SLI) ---- 256.3 ---- 6456
> 1080P
> 
> We got some cooler weather and I dropped the external rad outside. I was able to keep the GPUs under 30degC during the test. I was running the coolant at ~10 degC. Humidity was monitored (~11%) and I had no issues with condensation. I need to get better at tweaking the voltage curve; I haven't had much luck getting past 2088.
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Ah! picture looks terrible. Here is a link to a higher res pic:
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/lGkxnk6











*! New Top 30 !*
for the picture - the first one is fine, you just need to click the "open original" button on the bottom right of the initial viewer.


----------



## nismofreak

nismofreak --- i5 2500k / 4.8GHz ---- Nvidia GTX 1080 Ti ---- 159.3 ---- 4014

Taking advantage of the cold weather in the NE. All on a stock cooler (Gigabyte Aorus 1080 Ti). Memory running at 12710.

4014.jpg 333k .jpg file


----------



## Jiibeli

Graphics: KFA2 1080 @ 5500 mem, 2062 core (undervolted 1000mV)

CPU: I5 3570k @ 4.8ghz, 16 gb memory 1600 mhz ddr3

max temp: 71c @ fanspeed 85%

score: 3081

Attempt 2

Graphics: KFA2 1080 @ 5501 mem, 2050 core (undervolted 1000mV)

CPU: I5 3570k @ 4.8ghz, 16 gb memory 1600 mhz ddr3

max temp: 78c @ fanspeed 65%

score: 3078


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nismofreak*
> 
> nismofreak --- i5 2500k / 4.8GHz ---- Nvidia GTX 1080 Ti ---- 159.3 ---- 4014
> 
> Taking advantage of the cold weather in the NE. All on a stock cooler (Gigabyte Aorus 1080 Ti). Memory running at 12710.
> 
> 4014.jpg 333k .jpg file


Hey bud - Unigine SYSINFO shows the iGPU activated, this would count as a 2 GPU entry. It's right in the OP:


Rejected
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jiibeli*
> 
> 
> 
> Graphics: KFA2 1080 @ 5500 mem, 2062 core (undervolted 1000mV)
> 
> CPU: I5 3570k @ 4.8ghz, 16 gb memory 1600 mhz ddr3
> 
> max temp: 71c @ fanspeed 85%
> 
> score: 3081
> 
> Attempt 2
> 
> Graphics: KFA2 1080 @ 5501 mem, 2050 core (undervolted 1000mV)
> 
> CPU: I5 3570k @ 4.8ghz, 16 gb memory 1600 mhz ddr3
> 
> max temp: 78c @ fanspeed 65%
> 
> score: 3078


----------



## nismofreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Hey bud - Unigine SYSINFO shows the iGPU activated, this would count as a 2 GPU entry. It's right in the OP:
> 
> 
> Rejected


Woops!!!
Resubmitted for single:
nismofreak --- i5 2500k / 4.9GHz ---- Nvidia GTX 1080 Ti ---- 160.1 ---- 4032


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nismofreak*
> 
> Woops!!!
> Resubmitted for single:
> nismofreak --- i5 2500k / 4.9GHz ---- Nvidia GTX 1080 Ti ---- 160.1 ---- 4032


----------



## AvengedRobix

AvengedRobix [email protected],9 1080TI Gigabyte Aorus Extreme Edition Waterforce 170.9 4306


----------



## Laithan

With such a nice score you should update it to be considered for the rankings







It's just partial.

Member Name --- Processor / Speed ---- GPU Name and # ---- FPS ---- Score


----------



## alancsalt

"All scores must have data line in order to considered for the Top 30:

Member Name --- Processor / Speed ---- GPU Name and # ---- FPS ---- Score
Please provide a screen shot that displays the score with the stone walkway displayed to confirm that Tessellation is turned on for score verification.
Use F12 while the Rock Walkway and Score Panel are showing and convert the tga file to jpg."

http://www.overclock.net/t/1235557/official-top-30-heaven-benchmark-4-0-scores


----------



## nismofreak

1440p submission:
nismofreak --- i5 2500k / 4.9GHz ---- Nvidia GTX 1080 Ti ---- 103.9 ---- 2618


----------



## Hydroplane

1080P submission - Hydroplane - 7980XE @ 4.5 - Gigabyte Aorus WB 1080 Ti SLI @ stock clocks - 234.8 fps - 5916 points


----------



## Kaapstad

Kaapstad --- 7980XE @4.8 ---- Single Titan V @2025/1050 ---- 200.0 fps ---- 5038 points.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AvengedRobix*
> 
> AvengedRobix [email protected],9 1080TI Gigabyte Aorus Extreme Edition Waterforce 170.9 4306


*Please read the instructions in post 1 of this thread for entry requirements.*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nismofreak*
> 
> 1440p submission:
> nismofreak --- i5 2500k / 4.9GHz ---- Nvidia GTX 1080 Ti ---- 103.9 ---- 2618











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hydroplane*
> 
> 1080P submission - Hydroplane - 7980XE @ 4.5 - Gigabyte Aorus WB 1080 Ti SLI @ stock clocks - 234.8 fps - 5916 points











*! New Top 30 !*
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaapstad*
> 
> 
> 
> Kaapstad --- 7980XE @4.8 ---- Single Titan V @2025/1050 ---- 200.0 fps ---- 5038 points.











*! New First Place !
New Top 30 and first single card in the Top 30 !*


----------



## Kaapstad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> *Please read the instructions in post 1 of this thread for entry requirements.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *! New Top 30 !*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *! New First Place !*


Thanks.


----------



## ThrashZone

Hi,
Does one use Heaven's camera to take the screen shot ?
I don't believe screen capture actually works for the benchmark but I haven't tried it either


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThrashZone*
> 
> Hi,
> Does one use Heaven's camera to take the screen shot ?
> I don't believe screen capture actually works for the benchmark but I haven't tried it either


F12


----------



## alancsalt

It's explained in the very first post of this thread. As well as that, u might have to do a google for where are heaven screenshots stored?.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaapstad*
> 
> Thanks.


NP. note the edit.. new top 30 also!


----------



## IIron

@1080p
IIron --- I7 6700k / OC @ 4804MHz---- Nvidia 1080 GTX @ 2126mhz/5435mhz- x2 SLI - FPS 216.8 - Score 5460


IIron --- I7 6700k / OC @ 4804MHz---- Nvidia 1080 GTX @ 2113mhz/5425mhz - x2 SLI - FPS 139.5 - Score 3514


Pretty happy with it.


----------



## Tame

This is the highest gpu clocks I have done Heaven







Too bad the score sucks compared to clocks...

Tame --- I7 3970X @ 5000MHz --- R9 290 @ 1404/1707 Mhz --- FPS 72.3 --- Score 1821


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

It's pretty strong compared to other R9 290/290X scores, looks like it's doing its thing!


----------



## zincoonx

Specs:
Cpu: i7 7800X @ 4.5Ghz
GPU: MSI GTX1080 Gaming X @ 2151 mhz, 5508 memory
RAM: Corsair Vengance RGB 32GB @3000mhz
Motherboard: MSI X299 Tomahawk Arctic

Happy with the results


----------



## Tame

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> It's pretty strong compared to other R9 290/290X scores, looks like it's doing its thing!


Thanks! I just compared to dudes who got a slightly better score with lower GPU clocks on the chart. But yeah, it's a pretty a strong card. I got good results with it on HWBot =)


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IIron*
> 
> @1080p
> IIron --- I7 6700k / OC @ 4804MHz---- Nvidia 1080 GTX @ 2126mhz/5435mhz- x2 SLI - FPS 216.8 - Score 5460
> 
> 
> IIron --- I7 6700k / OC @ 4804MHz---- Nvidia 1080 GTX @ 2113mhz/5425mhz - x2 SLI - FPS 139.5 - Score 3514
> 
> Pretty happy with it.










X2
*! New Top 30* !

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tame*
> 
> This is the highest gpu clocks I have done Heaven
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad the score sucks compared to clocks...
> 
> Tame --- I7 3970X @ 5000MHz --- R9 290 @ 1404/1707 Mhz --- FPS 72.3 --- Score 1821











3970X still holding it's own.







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zincoonx*
> 
> Specs:
> Cpu: i7 7800X @ 4.5Ghz
> GPU: MSI GTX1080 Gaming X @ 2151 mhz, 5508 memory
> RAM: Corsair Vengance RGB 32GB @3000mhz
> Motherboard: MSI X299 Tomahawk Arctic
> Happy with the results











Please see Post#1 for the required dataline - one time exception[/CENTER]

and what's not to be happy about?


----------



## Halo_003

1080p:

Halo_003 ---- I7 7700K @ 4900MHz ---- GTX 980 TI @ 1428MHz/3693MHz ---- X1 ---- FPS 99.6 - Score 2510




http://imgur.com/scwQAyh


2160p:

Halo_003 ---- I7 7700K @ 4900MHz ---- GTX 980 TI @ 1428MHz/3693MHz ---- X1 ---- FPS 32.4 - Score 816




http://imgur.com/IKBOBRi


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Halo_003*
> 
> 1080p:
> 
> Halo_003 ---- I7 7700K @ 4900MHz ---- GTX 980 TI @ 1428MHz/3693MHz ---- X1 ---- FPS 99.6 - Score 2510
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/scwQAyh
> 
> 
> 2160p:
> 
> Halo_003 ---- I7 7700K @ 4900MHz ---- GTX 980 TI @ 1428MHz/3693MHz ---- X1 ---- FPS 32.4 - Score 816
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/IKBOBRi










x2


----------



## TONSCHUH

TONSCHUH --- 7700k @5047MHz --- GTX980-Ti-OC-STRIX-SLI, 1544 / 8200 --- 195.2 --- 4917










?


----------



## Jpmboy

TONSCHUH said:


> TONSCHUH --- 7700k @5047MHz --- GTX980-Ti-OC-STRIX-SLI, 1544 / 8200 --- 195.2 --- 4917
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?


Accepted Updated


:thumb:​


----------



## obtainr

I had few people tell me my I7 will bottleneck the 1080 gpu and pointless to upgrade the gpu unless I get a whole new Ryzen or a newer Intel CPU setup, I was upgrading from a rx 480 4gb.

But I was set to prove them wrong, my results are not the best but I am happy with it compared to my friends 4th gen Extreme edition i7 it beat it by like 30% same gpu same gpu clock speed.

No idea how it works he said because he is still running windows 7 64 bit vs my windows 10 64bit but with same nvidia drivers. Who knows why. But my GPU-z Does say I am limited to pci express 2.0 where as all other newer cpu's will have pci express 3.0.
But I don't see that bottlenecking it much if anything at all? Strange one and I am still running ddr 3 ram too. 

Results link below and also uploaded results.
Ran with near stockish settings on oc mode. On Max Tesselation Max Quality 1080p Vsync OFF high performance mode on in nvidia and no power saving feature turned on. 
If anyone wants to provide tips for better results happy to take some advice.


https://imgur.com/a/qm86O


----------



## obtainr

Overall very happy with my 1080 GTX even though it costed me an arm and a leg. Paid like $750 AUD ah wells. Good investment no frame dips like the AMD card was but towards the end with AMD drivers I was not getting dips it was amazing the 18.2.2 drivers such big boost in frame stability and heating it was starting to look very close to a 1060 in dx10-11 games. Overwatch gave me a consistant 150fps with no dips on 1080p settings. So I am sure once AMD is going to finalise their 18.x.x version, AMD fans will be very happy with the new optimised drivers.

Still NVIDIA is king in terms of power draw and cooling performance for dx11 n below no doubt about that right now.


----------



## HoneyBadger84

Did I do this right? I took two screenshots cuz I couldn't remember where exactly it needed to be:

HoneyBadger84 --- 3930k @ 4.2GHz ---- NVidia Titan Xp @ stock ---- 155.8 ---- 3924

I will probably run it again with the OC I've found to be stable, though it was running quite warm, so I may save that for another day, as ambient is over 71F in my room today thanks to uh... cold outside meaning hot inside, silly people & their heaters.


----------



## obtainr

Yep seems like the right settings and the right results.

Did you recently just purchase the titan XP? I don't even think there is stock in AU unless you throw like 1.5-2 grand.


----------



## HoneyBadger84

obtainr said:


> Yep seems like the right settings and the right results.
> 
> Did you recently just purchase the titan XP? I don't even think there is stock in AU unless you throw like 1.5-2 grand.


Got it less than a month ago direct from Nvidia. They've only had them in Stock twice for a few days in the past 6-7 weeks. At stock, I'm pretty happy with that result.


----------



## obtainr

Yeh not bad results and we are still running 2nd and 3rd gen CPU's so its impressive. I got told I will hit botttlenecks once I play some heavy CPU intensive games so I'll find some and put it to the test.
Just want an excuse to upgrade  Or might not need to until the next gen GPU's or even the Gen after that for that matter. I can only see VOLTA and Ampere's increasing performance at most max 5-8% if that. Due to lack of ram but I think their ultimate goal is to make it more available in order to push out most sales whilst still maintaining a decent price so any average joe can afford a decent GPU. Once every Joe has atleast 1060 for their pc's is when NVIDIA and others will start to push out the Higher performing cards.

Well that's my prediction anyways let's see how this plays out I have heard others telling me they are waiting and heard the equivalent 1060 aka 1160 or 2060 will get a boost of 30%+ I highly doubt that, its like killing your own competition or you could also call it shooting yourself in your own foot.  My 2cents EOR


----------



## Jpmboy

obtainr said:


> I had few people tell me my I7 will bottleneck the 1080 gpu and pointless to upgrade the gpu unless I get a whole new Ryzen or a newer Intel CPU setup, I was upgrading from a rx 480 4gb.
> 
> But I was set to prove them wrong, my results are not the best but I am happy with it compared to my friends 4th gen Extreme edition i7 it beat it by like 30% same gpu same gpu clock speed.
> 
> No idea how it works he said because he is still running windows 7 64 bit vs my windows 10 64bit but with same nvidia drivers. Who knows why. But my GPU-z Does say I am limited to pci express 2.0 where as all other newer cpu's will have pci express 3.0.
> But I don't see that bottlenecking it much if anything at all? Strange one and I am still running ddr 3 ram too.
> 
> Results link below and also uploaded results.
> Ran with near stockish settings on oc mode. On Max Tesselation Max Quality 1080p Vsync OFF high performance mode on in nvidia and no power saving feature turned on.
> If anyone wants to provide tips for better results happy to take some advice.
> 
> 
> https://imgur.com/a/qm86O


Rejected
Please See Post #1 for submission instructions



HoneyBadger84 said:


> Did I do this right? I took two screenshots cuz I couldn't remember where exactly it needed to be:
> 
> HoneyBadger84 --- 3930k @ 4.2GHz ---- NVidia Titan Xp @ stock ---- 155.8 ---- 3924
> 
> I will probably run it again with the OC I've found to be stable, though it was running quite warm, so I may save that for another day, as ambient is over 71F in my room today thanks to uh... cold outside meaning hot inside, silly people & their heaters.


Accepted Updated


----------



## obtainr

Oh not like I was breaking any decent records, I wasn't aiming for that, my results were average and very average anyway. Just wanted other's opinion on cpu bottle necking topic.


----------



## Jpmboy

obtainr said:


> Oh not like I was breaking any decent records, I wasn't aiming for that, my results were average and very average anyway. Just wanted other's opinion on cpu bottle necking topic.


Yeah, it's a leader board, but over time this really has become a good source of performance /gpu generations. 
with this benchmark, best to set windows high performance plan (and of course clock as high as feasible).


----------



## HoneyBadger84

obtainr said:


> Oh not like I was breaking any decent records, I wasn't aiming for that, my results were average and very average anyway. Just wanted other's opinion on cpu bottle necking topic.


There is a pci-e 3.0 override patch if you're running Nvidia and X79 motherboard, Google it (its from Nvidia so it's not some wonky thing), and it worked for me. Had to uninstall and reinstall drivers then do it, but I saw noticeable gains in benchmarks, especially at 1080p where the fps is flying by, less so at 1440p. Far as I know, there's very little risk of it hurting anything. I've had no issues, and my board is not a spring chicken either (coming up on almost 6 years with this windows install/setup).

I don't think we have a bottleneck issue in the cpu itself as much as it's the throughput difference on newer chipsets and DDR4 vs DDR3 (in my case) etc. Because the gains, while noticable in games (and of course more noticable in benchmarks) aren't minsblowingly large.

Edit: just saw you're on a 2700k setup from the looks of it. I don't think the 3.0 patch will work for you. Could be wrong though. Your "bottleneck" would be slightly more apparent than mine, but still, could be worse. Lol


----------



## alancsalt

2700k is Socket 1155


----------



## HoneyBadger84

alancsalt said:


> 2700k is Socket 1155


Been so long since I had my 2600K I forgot what chipset it goes with  lol It's still running but I haven't used it in years, someone else has it now, think that's on an ol Asus Workstation P67 board. Could be mis-remembering though.


----------



## obtainr

Haha yep could be much worse, I am overall happy with the performance without ocing anything. I could easily pump out another 1000mhz with the cpu. But I just wanted to see if I get bottlenecks from the cpu, but does not look like it maybe if I moved into the TI or the next generation gfx cards. But I thought that when I was upgrading to a r9-280x that next gen I will definitely need an upgrade but years go by and still going strong 
My motherboard physically supports it but it's the 2nd gen cpu that limit's that ability.


----------



## obtainr

FYI I found an interesting article/post regarding the limitations of pcie 2.0 vs 3.0

https://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Intel/Ivy_Bridge_PCI-Express_Scaling/23.html

Interesting read but sadly doesn't offer better comparisons on newer gen gpus. But nonetheless it should give me and others a rough idea also put our minds at ease knowing that there was only a 1-2% difference at that stage so now I am guessing 2-3% at most. So right now no need to worry too much about pcie 3.0.


----------



## HoneyBadger84

What I've seen in my experience going from 2.0 to 3.0 via the patch made for X79 & NVidia, is pretty noticable gains in benchmarks & slightly better FPS in game/benchmarks as well (games that have included benchmarks like the Metro series etc).

I didn't really have the chance to game before getting in my new monitor, which I've only had for about 2 weeks, and I have played mostly CSGO on it, so I can't speak as to the performance gained in actual gaming too much yet, since I didn't do too much before getting the new monitor (as I wanted to wait for it before beginning my replays of games), which I got after doing the 3.0 patch... 

Having said that, my Metro 2033 benchmark numbers were as follows in the attachments (nothing else is changed but the fact that I patched from PCI-e 2.0 to PCI-e 3.0, note the resolution & all settings are the same). Note how huge the gains are on Maximum FPS etc, yes an average of 5FPS gained isn't huge, but still, for something that's as little as a PCI-e gen upgrade, that's pretty good at a 1080p reso.


----------



## obtainr

HoneyBadger,

No I do agree 4-5 fps when we're talking about AVERAGE is excellent. To get 4-5 average fps could equal up to 10% improvements for nothing. That was only one example that I could find that showed such significant improvement to warrant me on upgrading my motherboard and a new cpu if I could get 10%+ improvements. But at this stage there is barely anything most analysis I can see is just 1-2% improvements at most.

The weird thing is how come when you're running PCIE 3.0 I see you gain 4-5fps but your DIPS(lowest FPS) is now half of what you had when you were running PCIE 2.0?

Looks far more unstable it's like the MAX FPS went from 200 to 400? so double the improvement but the low end was like 200 to 100 or something like that. I can't rely on that benchmark which has such high discrepancies. 
Or I am just really sleepy and seeing numbers @[email protected]


----------



## JR23

Won't make the leader board as its lower than my 1080Ti score but interesting all the same and definitely one of the fastest AMD scores.

JR23 --- 5960X @4.8 --- Radeon Pro Duo x2 @1095/500 --- 264.0 --- 6650










JR


----------



## Jpmboy

JR23 said:


> Won't make the leader board as its lower than my 1080Ti score but interesting all the same and definitely one of the fastest AMD scores.
> 
> JR23 --- 5960X @4.8 --- Radeon Pro Duo x2 @1095/500 --- 264.0 --- 6650
> 
> 
> 
> JR


nice run. Unfortunately I do not have a separate multi GPU (4 gpu) category and you have a higher score with your 1080Tis... but, you should run 1440P to get those Pro Duo's on the chart.


----------



## HoneyBadger84

obtainr said:


> HoneyBadger,
> 
> No I do agree 4-5 fps when we're talking about AVERAGE is excellent. To get 4-5 average fps could equal up to 10% improvements for nothing. That was only one example that I could find that showed such significant improvement to warrant me on upgrading my motherboard and a new cpu if I could get 10%+ improvements. But at this stage there is barely anything most analysis I can see is just 1-2% improvements at most.
> 
> The weird thing is how come when you're running PCIE 3.0 I see you gain 4-5fps but your DIPS(lowest FPS) is now half of what you had when you were running PCIE 2.0?
> 
> Looks far more unstable it's like the MAX FPS went from 200 to 400? so double the improvement but the low end was like 200 to 100 or something like that. I can't rely on that benchmark which has such high discrepancies.
> Or I am just really sleepy and seeing numbers @[email protected]


The low fps mark is a bug in the benchmark, it typically only occurs on the first run in a loop of runs. My main point was the gains though. For a Gsync 100-120hz monitor, that gain almost puts you at the sync cap all the time.


----------



## kingzize

kingzize --- 8700K @ 5000Mhz ---- STRIX-GTX1080-A8G-GAMING @ 2062/5505Mhz x2 SLI ---- 210.0 ---- 5290


----------



## Jpmboy

kingzize said:


> kingzize --- 8700K @ 5000Mhz ---- STRIX-GTX1080-A8G-GAMING @ 2062/5505Mhz x2 SLI ---- 210.0 ---- 5290


Accepted Updated










! New Top 30 ! ​Daaum nice score!


----------



## syl

Update: syl --- i7 2700K/5.5GHz --- 1080 Ti LightningZ 2177/6496 --- 176.2 --- 4438


----------



## Jpmboy

syl said:


> Update: syl --- i7 2700K/5.5GHz --- 1080 Ti LightningZ 2177/6496 --- 176.2 --- 4438


Accepted Updated


----------



## sultanofswing

Have a weird issue with this benchmark, If I leave my memory clock the default settings on my 1080ti in MSI afterburner heaven runs normal. If I overclock the memory even 100mhz the benchmark runs fine but my framerate gets cut in half, This is with a 1080ti. When this happens if I put the memory back to default and rerun the bench the issue is still there and I have to restart my PC.


----------



## HoneyBadger84

sultanofswing said:


> Have a weird issue with this benchmark, If I leave my memory clock the default settings on my 1080ti in MSI afterburner heaven runs normal. If I overclock the memory even 100mhz the benchmark runs fine but my framerate gets cut in half, This is with a 1080ti. When this happens if I put the memory back to default and rerun the bench the issue is still there and I have to restart my PC.


Sounds like a driver issue, I would try a complete driver wipe and reinstall. If that doesn't fix it, may be you got a bad card.


----------



## sultanofswing

HoneyBadger84 said:


> Sounds like a driver issue, I would try a complete driver wipe and reinstall. If that doesn't fix it, may be you got a bad card.


Think I figured it out. Seems it was a voltage/power limit issue and trying +60 on the core. 
I went down to +30 on the core and +500 on the memory and had no issues, Needs more voltage than the default BIOS will allow.


----------



## HoneyBadger84

sultanofswing said:


> Think I figured it out. Seems it was a voltage/power limit issue and trying +60 on the core.
> I went down to +30 on the core and +500 on the memory and had no issues, Needs more voltage than the default BIOS will allow.


Are you increasing power limit at all in afterburner/evga precision or no? Cuz that's a pretty crappy OC for any card, as far as the core goes. That memory clock is about what most people hit but the core is way less than average.


----------



## sultanofswing

HoneyBadger84 said:


> Are you increasing power limit at all in afterburner/evga precision or no? Cuz that's a pretty crappy OC for any card, as far as the core goes. That memory clock is about what most people hit but the core is way less than average.


My settings


----------



## HoneyBadger84

sultanofswing said:


> My settings


Anything higher than that on the core fails? That's pretty crazy. The power limit increase alone should get you at least +100-130 on the core.

What's your setup, specifically psu?


----------



## sultanofswing

HoneyBadger84 said:


> Anything higher than that on the core fails? That's pretty crazy. The power limit increase alone should get you at least +100-130 on the core.
> 
> What's your setup, specifically psu?


It's a [email protected] 4.5ghz
Corsair 650watt PSU which is almost 4 years old now.

I am sure the PSU is pushing the limits, At any rate unless I watercool the card I wouldn't be able to get much more anyway.


----------



## HoneyBadger84

sultanofswing said:


> It's a [email protected] 4.5ghz
> Corsair 650watt PSU which is almost 4 years old now.
> 
> I am sure the PSU is pushing the limits, At any rate unless I watercool the card I wouldn't be able to get much more anyway.


Most Corsair units last 6+ years minimum, my last one is still working last I used it and it has about 4 years of use out of it. You may be running in to a headroom issue with your cpu overclock though, I'm not familiar enough with that generation of chip/board to day for sure.

You could try putting your cpu to stock and see if you can hit higher clocks on the GPU that way, if that works then you know it's a power issue.


----------



## HoneyBadger84

*UPDATE (or does this count as a new entry since it's Top 30 & SLi?)*

GET HYPA! Top 30 baby lol

HoneyBadger84 --- 3930k @ 4.6GHz ---- 2x NVidia Titan Xp SLi @ stock ---- 218.6 ---- 5506

Screenshot attached.

Not sure if this 4.6GHz is completely stable, but it's run quite the gauntlet of benchmarks & hasn't crashed once yet. lol

GPUs capped out at 70C (Top) & 67C (bottom) respectively (I have Afterburner set to put the GPU fans @ 100% if they hit 70C so when it hit 70C it quickly went back down to 69 lol)


----------



## Jpmboy

HoneyBadger84 said:


> *UPDATE (or does this count as a new entry since it's Top 30 & SLi?)*
> 
> GET HYPA! Top 30 baby lol
> 
> HoneyBadger84 --- 3930k @ 4.6GHz ---- 2x NVidia Titan Xp SLi @ stock ---- 218.6 ---- 5506
> 
> Screenshot attached.
> 
> Not sure if this 4.6GHz is completely stable, but it's run quite the gauntlet of benchmarks & hasn't crashed once yet. lol
> 
> GPUs capped out at 70C (Top) & 67C (bottom) respectively (I have Afterburner set to put the GPU fans @ 100% if they hit 70C so when it hit 70C it quickly went back down to 69 lol)


Accepted Updated


----------



## mouacyk

i7-8700K @ 5.0GHz + GTX 1080 TI @ 2100.5/12627 = 4325


----------



## Jpmboy

mouacyk said:


> i7-8700K @ 5.0GHz + GTX 1080 TI @ 2100.5/12627 = 4325


Accepted Updated


----------



## moirsky

i7-8700K @ 4.5GHz + GTX 1080 TI @ 2050/6050


----------



## HoneyBadger84

*New Entry (I guess, different GPU)*

HoneyBadger84 --- 3930k @ 4.2GHz ---- 1x GTX 1080 Ti FTW3 Hybrid @ 2050/5508 ---- 150.8 ---- 3798

I'll rerun this at 4.6GHz sometime soon, not that it effects the score too much... Still, only a slight decrease from my OCed Titan Xp run, I'm happy with that especially since I maxed out in temps in the low 50s instead of mid-to-high 70s on the Titan Xp


----------



## Jpmboy

HoneyBadger84 said:


> *New Entry (I guess, different GPU)*
> 
> HoneyBadger84 --- 3930k @ 4.2GHz ---- 1x GTX 1080 Ti FTW3 Hybrid @ 2050/5508 ---- 150.8 ---- 3798
> 
> I'll rerun this at 4.6GHz sometime soon, not that it effects the score too much... Still, only a slight decrease from my OCed Titan Xp run, I'm happy with that especially since I maxed out in temps in the low 50s instead of mid-to-high 70s on the Titan Xp


Accepted Updated


----------



## mouacyk

mouacyk --- i7-8700K / 5.0GHz ---- GTX 1080 TI @ 2100.5/12627 ---- 172.5fps ---- 4346


----------



## moirsky

moirsky said:


> i7-8700K @ 4.5GHz + GTX 1080 TI @ 2050/6050


bump


----------



## moirsky

i7-8700K @ 4.7GHz + 1080Ti @ 1025mV 2075MHz / 6055 MHz


----------



## Jpmboy

mouacyk said:


> Update:
> i7-8700K @ 5.0GHz + GTX 1080 TI @ 2100.5/12627 = 4346


Accepted Updated











moirsky said:


> i7-8700K @ 4.7GHz + 1080Ti @ 1025mV 2075MHz / 6055 MHz


Accepted Updated










Nice runs guys. Please follow the submission instructions in Post #1... both missing username in the *dataline *


----------



## AT0MAC

AT0MAC --- 8600K / 5GHz ---- GTX 1070 2076 / 2250 ---- 62.6 ---- 1577 ---- 1440p


----------



## GamingPlays

GamingPlays --- i7-4790k @ 4.5Ghz ---- GTX 1080 TI Strix OC @ 2000MHz / 6000MHz ---- 159.2 FPS ---- 4011


----------



## Jpmboy

AT0MAC said:


> AT0MAC --- 8600K / 5GHz ---- GTX 1070 2076 / 2250 ---- 62.6 ---- 1577 ---- 1440p


Accepted Updated













GamingPlays said:


> GamingPlays --- i7-4790k @ 4.5Ghz ---- GTX 1080 TI Strix OC @ 2000MHz / 6000MHz ---- 159.2 FPS ---- 4011



Accepted Updated


----------



## fearthisneo

fearthisneo --- 1950x @ 4ghz ---1080ti SLI 2025 / 1500 --- 209.8 --- 5286


----------



## Jpmboy

fearthisneo said:


> fearthisneo --- 1950x @ 4ghz ---1080ti SLI 2025 / 1500 --- 209.8 --- 5286


Accepted Updated


----------



## alancsalt

Has the "rock walkway in pic" requirement been relaxed? Tesselation no big deal anymore? I could be way behind....


----------



## Jpmboy

alancsalt said:


> Has the "rock walkway in pic" requirement been relaxed? Tesselation no big deal anymore? I could be way behind....


 ruh-oh. did I accept a bad sub?


edit: I see why you asked, no the rules have not changed, I think I can still see Tess in those earlier subs. It's been slow in all the bench threads... no new card launches in a while.
Good to see you still stopping by!


----------



## alancsalt

Slow in the CPU overclock threads too.


----------



## KedarWolf

Jpmboy said:


> ruh-oh. did I accept a bad sub?
> 
> 
> edit: I see why you asked, no the rules have not changed, I think I can still see Tess in those earlier subs. It's been slow in all the bench threads... no new card launches in a while.
> Good to see you still stopping by!


I'm going to run my benching CPU and 1080 Ti clocks and submit one with my 8700k to compare with my old 5960x here.

I'm likely going to get a new motherboard and a 9900k eventually but probably not until spring tax time.


----------



## KedarWolf

KedarWolf said:


> KedarWolf -- i7 5960x/4.741GHZ ---- Gigabyte 1080 Ti FE (Arctic Storm BIOS) 2088/6210 --- 170.1 --- 4285


It's amazing how well my 8700k scales compared to my golden 5960x which ran at 4.724GHZ/ 4.42CACHE,over 3200 memory with really decent timings. 

KedarWolf -- i7 8700k/5.2GHZ ---- Gigabyte 1080 Ti FE XOC BIOS) 2113/6210 --- 167.2 --- 4211


----------



## KedarWolf

KedarWolf -- i7 8700k/5.1GHZ ---- Gigabyte 1080 Ti (Palit 350W BIOS) 2075/6210 --- 168.9 --- 4254


I'm sure I could beat my 5960x if it was 90F ambient temp in my place.


----------



## gammagoat

Gammagoat --- 8700k / 4.9 ---- EVGA 1080TI FE(XOC BIOS)2190/6237 ---- 174.7 ---- 4401

I hope I did this right,


----------



## Jpmboy

KedarWolf said:


> It's amazing how well my 8700k scales compared to my golden 5960x which ran at 4.724GHZ/ 4.42CACHE,over 3200 memory with really decent timings.
> 
> KedarWolf -- i7 8700k/5.2GHZ ---- Gigabyte 1080 Ti FE XOC BIOS) 2113/6210 --- 167.2 --- 4211


your 5960X score is better - so it stands. 




gammagoat said:


> Gammagoat --- 8700k / 4.9 ---- EVGA 1080TI FE(XOC BIOS)2190/6237 ---- 174.7 ---- 4401
> 
> I hope I did this right,


Accepted Updated


----------



## ThrashZone

Hi,
I did run heaven at 1920-1080 for someone on evga forum against a 2080 just for kicks yeah I got him but he was on a 3750 I believe 
Yeah I know doesn't count but was just for kicks little 4.6 clock about all I can do now days oddly


----------



## carlhil2

Carlhil2--- 7960x 16 cores/no threads @4.8--- Zortac flashed with Gigabyte bios/air cooled 2080Ti @2100+(average about 2070mhz)8000---1080p---196.9 --- 4960


----------



## os2wiz

Here is my 4k results with Ryzen 2700X and MSI GamingX 1080 Ti. I could have done better but I ran several benchmarks consecutivel;y so GPU started already hot.


----------



## vmanuelgm

[email protected] [email protected](watercooled)--1080p--202.9--5110


----------



## Jpmboy

carlhil2 said:


> Carlhil2--- 7960x 16 cores/no threads @4.8--- Zortac flashed with Gigabyte bios/air cooled 2080Ti @2100+(average about 2070mhz)8000---1080p---196.9 --- 4960


Accepted Updated












os2wiz said:


> Here is my 4k results with Ryzen 2700X and MSI GamingX 1080 Ti. I could have done better but I ran several benchmarks consecutivel;y so GPU started already hot.


Rejected. see pg 1 for sub requirements. 




vmanuelgm said:


> [email protected] [email protected](watercooled)--1080p--202.9--5110


Accepted Updated










*Both you guys know better - no rock walkway in the screenshot, so it is hard to see if you have tweaked tess. *


----------



## carlhil2

Carlhil2--- 7960x 16 cores/no HT @4.8--- Zortac flashed with Gigabyte bios 2080Ti @2085...8000---1080p---200.3 --- 5045


----------



## Jpmboy

carlhil2 said:


> Carlhil2--- 7960x 16 cores/no HT @4.8--- Zortac flashed with Gigabyte bios 2080Ti @2085...8000---1080p---200.3 --- 5045


Accepted Updated


*!New Top 30!*










Beautiful man, thank you. The issue with the first sub is not that your sub is off somehow, but future "participants" then begin to claim that "so-and-so didn't submit the rock walkway, why should I"?


----------



## The Pook

*The Pook --- i7 6700 @ 4.4 ---- MSI 1080 Ti Gaming X and 1593/5604 ---- 154.6 ---- 3895*

CPU is reading at 3.4 because it's a i7 6700 non-K and most programs read BCLK OCed CPUs incorrectly. I ran 130x34 for 4420mhz since I was too lazy to restart and load up my 4.7 profile.


----------



## Jpmboy

The Pook said:


> *The Pook --- i7 6700 @ 4.4 ---- MSI 1080 Ti Gaming X and 1593/5604 ---- 154.6 ---- 3895*
> 
> CPU is reading at 3.4 because it's a i7 6700 non-K and most programs read BCLK OCed CPUs incorrectly. I ran 130x34 for 4420mhz since I was too lazy to restart and load up my 4.7 profile.


Accepted Updated


----------



## blodflekk

Damn I can't believe how high the scores are. My rig is a [email protected], 32GB DDR4-3200, GTX1080 @ 2050core and my best scores at 1080p extreme are like 2950-3000


----------



## Jpmboy

check the OP in the Valley thread for driver optimizations...


----------



## The Pook

Jpmboy said:


> Accepted Updated


My CPU is the i7 6700 though - not 6700K


----------



## carlhil2

Carlhil2--- 7960x 16 cores/no threads @4.8--- Zotac flashed with Gigabyte bios/water cooled 2080Ti @2130----7800---1080p---206.2 --- 5195


----------



## gammagoat

Gammagoat --- 8700k / 4.9 ---- EVGA 1080ti fe---- 176.3 ---- 4442


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Nice score carl, looks like a good one. PPL laughing or puzzled at Zotac, don't understand why.


----------



## carlhil2

MrTOOSHORT said:


> Nice score carl, looks like a good one. PPL laughing or puzzled at Zotac, don't understand why.


Thanks MTS, I know, right? with block on it, does @2040 stock...


----------



## mouacyk

@gammagoat - that's a great showing for a sub-ambient 1080 Ti. Somehow the 2080 Ti's are not scaling well in this benchmark.


----------



## gammagoat

mouacyk said:


> @gammagoat - that's a great showing for a sub-ambient 1080 Ti. Somehow the 2080 Ti's are not scaling well in this benchmark.


sub-ambient?

Just a GPU only water block and sinked ram and VRM, ambient temp was about 60f.

I think there is more, a little scared of 1.2v. Waiting for a real cold morning.


----------



## Jpmboy

carlhil2 said:


> Carlhil2--- 7960x 16 cores/no threads @4.8--- Zotac flashed with Gigabyte bios/water cooled 2080Ti @2130----7800---1080p---206.2 --- 5195









Updated Top 30

now that's a 2080Ti on a tear. Nice! 





gammagoat said:


> Gammagoat --- 8700k / 4.9 ---- EVGA 1080ti fe---- 176.3 ---- 4442


----------



## kitoxx

Hey Gang,

i have a couple of submissions.


----------



## Jpmboy

kitoxx said:


> Hey Gang,
> 
> i have a couple of submissions.


oh man.. you really expect me to fish out the data line from the pics? PLease see post #1 for the sub format.


----------



## moirsky

*new card new run*

*moirsky --- **i7-8700K / 4.7GHz ---- **RTX 2080 TI **---- 196.6 ---- 4952*


----------



## Jpmboy

moirsky said:


> i7-8700K @ 4.7GHz + RTX 2080 TI



nice.. but please read the OP for sub requirements. :thumb:


----------



## moirsky

Jpmboy said:


> nice.. but please read the OP for sub requirements. :thumb:


true borther! edited previous post.


----------



## Jpmboy

moirsky said:


> *moirsky --- **i7-8700K / 4.7GHz ---- **RTX 2080 TI **---- 196.6 ---- 4952*


Accepted Updated


----------



## carlhil2

Carlhil2--- 7960x 16 cores/no HT @4.9--- Zotac flashed with Gigabyte bios/water cooled 2080Ti @2130----7880---1080p---208.2 --- 5244


----------



## Jpmboy

jpmboy -- [email protected] --- 2080Ti FE (stock air) 2143/8150 -- 206.4--- 5200


----------



## Jpmboy

carlhil2 said:


> Carlhil2--- 7960x 16 cores/no HT @4.9--- Zotac flashed with Gigabyte bios/water cooled 2080Ti @2130----7880---1080p---208.2 --- 5244


Accepted Updated











Jpmboy said:


> jpmboy -- [email protected] --- 2080Ti FE (stock air) 2143/8150 -- 206.4--- 5200


Accepted Updated


----------



## moirsky

5k+ run for overall top 30 


*moirsky --- **[email protected] ---- **RTX 2080 TI **---- 201.7 ---- 5082*


----------



## Jpmboy

jpmboy --- [email protected], 4500c18 ram --- rtx 2080TiFE 2152/8150 --- 210.8 --- 5311 (water cooled)


----------



## carlhil2

Jpmboy said:


> jpmboy --- [email protected], 4500c18 ram --- rtx 2080TiFE 2152/8150 --- 210.8 --- 5311 (water cooled)


Nice, I knew you would be the one to knock me off. oh well, I was on top for a day...


----------



## Jpmboy

lol - there will be higher scores...


----------



## carlhil2

Jpmboy said:


> lol - there will be higher scores...


True, can't wait to see your Superposition scores though, you should be able to push some high clocks in that bench ....


----------



## svntwoo

AnomalouS--- i7-8700K / 5.2GHz --- RTX 2080 TI --- 197 --- 4961


----------



## melodystyle2003

melodystyle2003 --- [email protected] 2400cl10 ram --- gtx 980ti @ 1572/4105 --- 112.1 --- 2824 (evga hybrid)


----------



## Jpmboy

svntwoo said:


> i7-8700K @ 5216MHz + RTX 2080 TI @ 2145 / 7900 = 4961


REjected. Please see post #1 for sub requirements... rock walkway. 


melodystyle2003 said:


> melodystyle2003 --- [email protected] 2400cl10 ram --- gtx 980ti @ 1572/4105 --- 112.1 --- 2824 (evga hybrid)


NIce run but, entered and had to remove. You have the iGPU enabled, this would then count as a 2 GPU entry. Is that how you want it recorded?


----------



## melodystyle2003

Jpmboy said:


> REjected. Please see post #1 for sub requirements... rock walkway.
> 
> NIce run but, entered and had to remove. You have the iGPU enabled, this would then count as a 2 GPU entry. Is that how you want it recorded?


Oh, no just leave it as is here as a post, i use igpu for obs only and i am sure that it does not help at all while benchmarking but since it is against the rules i am fine with it. Thanks.


----------



## Jpmboy

melodystyle2003 said:


> Oh, no just leave it as is here as a post, i use igpu for obs only and i am sure that it does not help at all while benchmarking but since it is against the rules i am fine with it. Thanks.


oh... I'm sure it does not help. Thanks and do post back should you switch it off.


----------



## FlawleZ

Quick run with my Vega. Man AMD cards don't do well in this bench 0.0

FlawleZ --- 3970X / 4.4Ghz ---- Sapphire Vega 64 Nitro and # ---- 100.0 FPS ---- 2519


----------



## moirsky

didn't get below added - anything wrong with it? 





moirsky said:


> 5k+ run for overall top 30
> 
> 
> *moirsky --- **[email protected] ---- **RTX 2080 TI **---- 201.7 ---- 5082*


----------



## svntwoo

Jpmboy said:


> REjected. Please see post #1 for sub requirements... rock walkway.
> Out of curiosity what does the rock walkway have to do with the benchmark? I run the benchmark and walk away, come back and its scrolling through scenes, am I supposed to sit and wait for the rock walkway?


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Jpmboy said:


> REjected. Please see post #1 for sub requirements... rock walkway.
> Out of curiosity what does the rock walkway have to do with the benchmark? I run the benchmark and walk away, come back and its scrolling through scenes, am I supposed to sit and wait for the rock walkway?







> Driver Modifications:
> Any setting or tweak that substantively alters the tessellation effect of the Rock Walkway in your screen shot is disallowed.
> Basic NVCP and AMD CCC tweaks such as "High Performance Mode" single monitor, etc are allowed, so long as the screenshot conforms to visual inspection.


In OP, prevent cheating.


----------



## svntwoo

MrTOOSHORT said:


> In OP, prevent cheating.


Thanks for the clarification. Crystal Clear now! TY


----------



## Jpmboy

moirsky said:


> 5k+ run for overall top 30
> *moirsky --- **[email protected] ---- **RTX 2080 TI **---- 201.7 ---- 5082*


Accepted Updated (sorry, must have been a cross-post in there)











! New Top 30 !​


Jpmboy said:


> jpmboy --- [email protected], 4500c18 ram --- rtx 2080TiFE 2152/8150 --- 210.8 --- 5311 (water cooled)


Accepted Updated











FlawleZ said:


> Quick run with my Vega. Man AMD cards don't do well in this bench 0.0
> 
> FlawleZ --- 3970X / 4.4Ghz ---- Sapphire Vega 64 Nitro and # ---- 100.0 FPS ---- 2519


Accepted Updated - the v64 is a good card - just not at dx11 











svntwoo said:


> Thanks for the clarification.* Crystal Clear now*! TY


Was always clear in the rules up front.


----------



## svntwoo

svntwoo --- [email protected], 3600c15 ram --- RTX 2080Ti WF-OC 2130/8000 --- 205.5 --- 5177 (Air Cooled)


----------



## juhem

Battlefield v is littlebit laggy on my pc, ultra settings and fps drops to 50. Is this benchmark ok or is there something wrong with my card. Or is it i5 4690k just bad?


----------



## FlawleZ

juhem said:


> Battlefield v is littlebit laggy on my pc, ultra settings and fps drops to 50.


Not really the right thread for this but your problem with BF5 is your CPU. It's only a quad core with no hyperthreading. The frostbite engine and BF specifically needs more than 4 threads for optimal performance.


----------



## juhem

But is my heaven 4.0 score good for rtx 2070. Heaven is not depending on cpu, right?


----------



## Jpmboy

svntwoo said:


> svntwoo --- [email protected], 3600c15 ram --- RTX 2080Ti WF-OC 2130/8000 --- 205.5 --- 5177 (Air Cooled)


Accepted Updated











juhem said:


> But is my heaven 4.0 score good for rtx 2070. Heaven is not depending on cpu, right?


a 2070 is basically a 1080... compare in the chart on page 1 of this thread.


----------



## FlawleZ

juhem said:


> But is my heaven 4.0 score good for rtx 2070. Heaven is not depending on cpu, right?


CPU means very little in Heaven yes. Like Jpmboy stated just compare to other 2070 or 1080s in Heaven. I would consider upgrading your CPU you realize big gains in games like BF5.


----------



## Jpmboy

FlawleZ said:


> CPU means very little in Heaven yes. Like Jpmboy stated just compare to other 2070 or 1080s in Heaven. I would consider upgrading your CPU you realize big gains in games like BF5.


... actually, heaven at 1080P is pretty CPU bound.


----------



## JunkMeister

*New score for 4K*

I've Overclocked my Asus Strix RTX 2080 to 1630 Base Clock 1975 Boost and 1980 for the Memory with Evga X1 Precision... I have no idea why it says I have 4GB of VRAM......... my GPUZ says somethings else... really no clue.
BUT, here is the proof and I have a small request: Can you please make another scoreboard for single gpu only on 4K Specs, this would be more fair for people who cannot afford 4 GPU's...


----------



## Jpmboy

JunkMeister said:


> I've Overclocked my Asus Strix RTX 2080 to 1630 Base Clock 1975 Boost and 1980 for the Memory with Evga X1 Precision... I have no idea why it says I have 4GB of VRAM......... my GPUZ says somethings else... really no clue.
> BUT, here is the proof and I have a small request: Can you please make another scoreboard for single gpu only on 4K Specs, this would be more fair for people who cannot afford 4 GPU's...



The number of GPUs _is _shown in the table... but if there is more demand for a single card 4K table, I can do it... Oh btw, you need a data line with your sub. See Post #1 for instructions. :thumb:
[rejected]


----------



## carlhil2

Carlhil2--- 7960x 16 cores/no HT 2 [email protected] Zotac flashed with Gigabyte bios/water cooled 2080Ti @2130----7880---1080p---209.1 --- 5266


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

1080p

*MrTOOSHORT -- 9900K @5500MHz -- 2080ti @2160/8500 -- 217.4FPS -- 5476:*


----------



## Jpmboy

carlhil2 said:


> Carlhil2--- 7960x 16 cores/no HT 2 [email protected] Zotac flashed with Gigabyte bios/water cooled 2080Ti @2130----7880---1080p---209.1 --- 5266


Accepted Updated










MrTOOSHORT said:


> 1080p
> 
> *MrTOOSHORT -- 9900K @5500MHz -- 2080ti @2160/8500 -- 217.4FPS -- 5476:*


Accepted Updated









! New First Place !​the T is back. :thumb:


(sorry for the belated updates - busy time of year)


----------



## Hydroplane

Dang I am falling down the list lol, need to overclock my GPUs and retest!


----------



## Hydroplane

1080P entry:
Hydroplane - 7980XE @ 5.1 - 1080 Ti SLI - 295.3 - 7439

1440P entry:
Hydroplane - 7980XE @ 5.1 - 1080 Ti SLI - 203.2 - 5118


----------



## DooRules

DooRules --- 7980X @ 5.0 --- RTX Titan @ 2130/1950 --- 5575


----------



## Hydroplane

DooRules said:


> DooRules --- 7980X @ 5.0 --- RTX Titan @ 2130/1950 --- 5575


Nice, looks like that's the new single card record. What kind of cooling on that Titan? I am quite tempted to pick up a pair. Should be able to hit 300fps+ on the 1080p benchmark


----------



## DooRules

Hydroplane said:


> Nice, looks like that's the new single card record. What kind of cooling on that Titan? I am quite tempted to pick up a pair. Should be able to hit 300fps+ on the 1080p benchmark


EK Vector block, but I was in my cold room last night. 

Starting temp was around 5-6'C, I think it got up to 22'C peak during run

Pretty sure there is more in the tank though.


----------



## DooRules

DooRules --- 7980X @ 5.0 --- RTX Titan @ 2130/2050 --- fps - 223.7 --- 5634


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

^^:thumb:

Hey DooRules, I've seen you've been making some big noise in 3dmarks, nice scores buddy!


----------



## DooRules

Thanks MrT. Had a couple of real cold snappy nights this week. Really helps with the gpu obviously. I had the Titan down to 2'C last night. Still don't have it figured out yet though. Not sure if my Titan just clocks low or I am being dumb.  Can't seem to make much headway with the curve at all in AB.

Making some real nice scores yourself. Seems like a great chip you got there.


----------



## Jpmboy

Hydroplane said:


> 1080P entry:
> Hydroplane - 7980XE @ 5.1 - 1080 Ti SLI - 295.3 - 7439
> 
> 1440P entry:
> Hydroplane - 7980XE @ 5.1 - 1080 Ti SLI - 203.2 - 5118


Accepted Updated x2









*! New First Place ! *​


DooRules said:


> DooRules --- 7980X @ 5.0 --- RTX Titan @ 2130/1950 --- 5575


 Accepted Updated










DooRules said:


> DooRules --- 7980X @ 5.0 --- RTX Titan @ 2130/2050 --- fps - 223.7 --- 5634


Accepted Updated









! New First Place !​


----------



## skupples

just setup a 9700k n 2080ti, first somewhat decent build in many years... I look forward to seeing where she falls when its all put together.


----------



## Jpmboy

skupples said:


> just setup a 9700k n 2080ti, first somewhat decent build in many years... I look forward to seeing where she falls when its all put together.


where are those Heaven subs from that rig?


----------



## mxthunder

was the spreasheet in OP replaced? i dont see my 780Ti SLI score up there anymore.


----------



## Jpmboy

mxthunder said:


> was the spreasheet in OP replaced? i dont see my 780Ti SLI score up there anymore.


no it hasn't.. you have a 780Ti score in the single card class...


----------



## Jpmboy

mxthunder said:


> was the spreasheet in OP replaced? i dont see my 780Ti SLI score up there anymore.


can you find the submission post plz?


----------



## Laithan

EDIT: Nevermind thought I found it but I don't see it either


----------



## BrawndoQC

1080p

BrawndoQC --- 9900k @ 5.3 --- RTX 2080Ti @ 2125/8300 --- 206.7 --- 5206


----------



## Hydroplane

Everytime this gets updated, I get nervous my top score will be beaten


----------



## Jpmboy

BrawndoQC said:


> 1080p
> 
> BrawndoQC --- 9900k @ 5.3 --- RTX 2080Ti @ 2125/8300 --- 206.7 --- 5206


Accepted Updated

:specool:
! New Top 30 !​


Hydroplane said:


> Everytime this gets updated, I get nervous my top score will be beaten


don't be nervous, it will be beaten.


----------



## Jpmboy

BrawndoQC said:


> 1080p
> 
> BrawndoQC --- 9900k @ 5.3 --- RTX 2080Ti @ 2125/8300 --- 206.7 --- 5206


Accepted Updated

:specool:
! New Top 30 !​


Hydroplane said:


> Everytime this gets updated, I get nervous my top score will be beaten


don't be nervous, it will be beaten.


----------



## Jpmboy

Hey Guys - I just updated the Top 30 table, hopefully scrubbing any double entries and changing the display format. I cannot modify the OP without risking (actually, I know it will...) completely loosing the link to the Google sheet/database of entries.
Thank you all for participating, and keep the scores coming!!


----------



## Barefooter

Jpmboy said:


> Hey Guys - I just updated the Top 30 table, hopefully scrubbing any double entries and changing the display format. I cannot modify the OP without risking (actually, I know it will...) completely loosing the link to the Google sheet/database of entries.
> Thank you all for participating, and keep the scores coming!!


Hey you zapped my entry again, you did that last time you updated the list too 

I was ninth on the top 30 list.

https://www.overclock.net/forum/24582841-post3094.html


----------



## Jpmboy

Barefooter said:


> Hey you zapped my entry again, you did that last time you updated the list too
> 
> I was ninth on the top 30 list.
> 
> https://www.overclock.net/forum/24582841-post3094.html


yeah - we do not have tri and quad SLI/CFX categories anymore. I'm sure my tri 980Ti strix sub is lost also. I added your's back (from 2015).


----------



## Barefooter

Jpmboy said:


> yeah - we do not have tri and quad SLI/CFX categories anymore. I'm sure my tri 980Ti strix sub is lost also. I added your's back (from 2015).


Thank you and no worries as I will be replacing that score shortly anyways with newer hardware :h34r-smi


----------



## Hydroplane

Jpmboy said:


> don't be nervous, it will be beaten.


Yeah, by me


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

My 2080Ti FE is no bench monster, I got a 5065/201.1 best so far. With a little massaging, I could maybe beat my Titan X Maxwell SLI score (203.7 fps)


----------



## Barefooter

Barefooter said:


> Barefooter --- 4790k @ 4.9 GHz --- GTX 980 ti Classified Tri-SLI @ 1418 / 3802 --- 226.8 FPS --- 5714


I'm surprised how well this score held up over time, still in 9th place.



Now for some new submissions.

Single GPU 1080P - air cooled
Barefooter --- 7900X @ 4.8 GHz --- Single EVGA 2080 Ti XC --- 191.1 FPS --- 4815











Overall Top 30 & 2GPU 1080P
Barefooter --- 7900X @ 4.8 GHz --- 2 x EVGA 2080 Ti XC +112 +1040 --- 261.1 FPS --- 6577











1440P 8xAA
Barefooter --- 7900X @ 4.8 GHz --- 2x EVGA 2080 Ti XC +112 +1040 --- 190.1 FPS --- 4788











4K 2xAA
Barefooter --- 7900X @ 4.8 GHz --- 2x EVGA 2080 Ti XC +112 +1040 --- 139.7 FPS --- 3520











.


----------



## Jpmboy

Barefooter said:


> I'm surprised how well this score held up over time, still in 9th place.
> 
> Now for some new submissions.
> 
> Single GPU 1080P - air cooled
> Barefooter --- 7900X @ 4.8 GHz --- Single EVGA 2080 Ti XC --- 191.1 FPS --- 4815
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Overall Top 30 & 2GPU 1080P
> Barefooter --- 7900X @ 4.8 GHz --- 2 x EVGA 2080 Ti XC +112 +1040 --- 261.1 FPS --- 6577
> 
> 1440P 8xAA
> Barefooter --- 7900X @ 4.8 GHz --- 2x EVGA 2080 Ti XC +112 +1040 --- 190.1 FPS --- 4788
> 
> 
> 4K 2xAA
> Barefooter --- 7900X @ 4.8 GHz --- 2x EVGA 2080 Ti XC +112 +1040 --- 139.7 FPS --- 3520
> 
> .


Accepted Updated *! New Top 30 !*

*x 3* :specool:​


----------



## Jpmboy

Well... it seems like the first post has lost the link to the google spreadsheet (damn it). And it seems there is no way to recover the display window (new forum provider). Maybe I can figure something out...


Need help... can someone please click the link in the OP for the Google Sheet and tell me what you see and if the spreadsheet is read-only??


----------



## Jpmboy

jpmboy --- [email protected] --- RTX 2080Ti SLI --- 314.6 --- 7925
(just a quick run with Boinc clocks)


----------



## ThrashZone

Hi,
I see the spread sheet 

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1d5ZpydfFuJ77ZZPtofuiwl-eJkbM60oGyfSEDMPlVPQ/edit#gid=0

Oops yes read only


----------



## Jpmboy

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> I see the spread sheet
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1d5ZpydfFuJ77ZZPtofuiwl-eJkbM60oGyfSEDMPlVPQ/edit#gid=0
> 
> Oops yes read only


 Super!! Thanks. I'm hoping a fix for this is found. Same thing happened to alancsalt in the Mk11 thread...


----------



## Jpmboy

a little better:

jpmboy -- [email protected] --- 2 RTX 2080Ti 2100/8000 --- 330 --- 8313 (1080P)

jpmboy --- [email protected] --- 2 RTX 2080Ti 2100/8000 --- 247.6 --- 6238 (1440P)


----------



## Jpmboy

Jpmboy said:


> a little better:
> 
> jpmboy -- [email protected] --- 2 RTX 2080Ti 2100/8000 --- 330 --- 8313 (1080P)
> 
> jpmboy --- [email protected] --- 2 RTX 2080Ti 2100/8000 --- 247.6 --- 6238 (1440P)


Accepted Updated

x 2 :specool:​


----------



## ratchet4234

1660 ti pretty strong hopefully this is the fastest 1660 ti on this forums so far MSI afterburner wouldnt let me take the memory past 7500mhz might have to try different software. This card could go faster if i could increase the power limit more.


ratchet4234 --- I7 6700k / 4.5ghz ---- GTX 1660 TI 2100/7500 and # 87.2 FPS ---- 2197


----------



## Barefooter

Barefooter --- 7900X @ 5.0 GHz --- 2 x EVGA 2080 Ti XC +130 +1040 --- 304.2 FPS --- 7662


I went from 4.8 GHz to 5.0 GHz on the CPU, and I got it to run with the core clock +130 instead of +112 :thumb:

For some reason my Heaven benchmark is not letting me run the 1440P or the custom 4K benchmarks. I change it, but the program just changes the settings back to 1080P and runs that benchmark. Anyone know what the deal is? I'm only hooked up to a 1080P monitor at the moment, but it ran the higher resolution benchmarks fine before with the exact same set up :headscrat


----------



## Laithan

Probably best to open a new thread for that but will mention DSR.


----------



## Jpmboy

ratchet4234 said:


> 1660 ti pretty strong hopefully this is the fastest 1660 ti on this forums so far MSI afterburner wouldnt let me take the memory past 7500mhz might have to try different software. This card could go faster if i could increase the power limit more.
> 
> 
> ratchet4234 --- I7 6700k / 4.5ghz ---- GTX 1660 TI 2100/7500 and # 87.2 FPS ---- 2197


Accepted Updated

:specool:​


Barefooter said:


> Barefooter --- 7900X @ 5.0 GHz --- 2 x EVGA 2080 Ti XC +130 +1040 --- 304.2 FPS --- 7662
> 
> 
> I went from 4.8 GHz to 5.0 GHz on the CPU, and I got it to run with the core clock +130 instead of +112 :thumb:
> 
> For some reason my Heaven benchmark is not letting me run the 1440P or the custom 4K benchmarks. I change it, but the program just changes the settings back to 1080P and runs that benchmark. Anyone know what the deal is? I'm only hooked up to a 1080P monitor at the moment, but it ran the higher resolution benchmarks fine before with the exact same set up :headscrat


Accepted Updated

:specool:​Heaven 4.0 would require that you set up down-sampling to run 4K or 1440P on a 1080P monitor. 3DMark virtually renders the scene, Heaven does not.



Laithan said:


> Probably best to open a new thread for that but will mention DSR.


I believe some subs in this thread use down-sampling. Fewness explained this some years ago...


----------



## Barefooter

Jpmboy said:


> I believe some subs in this thread use down-sampling. Fewness explained this some years ago...


Thanks Jpmboy, I found the post from fewness and that worked. Here is the *link* if anyone else needs it.



Now for my improved 1440P and 4K scores:

1440P
Barefooter --- 7900X @ 5.0 GHz --- 2 x EVGA 2080 Ti XC +130 +1040 --- 213.4 FPS --- 5375










4K
Barefooter --- 7900X @ 5.0 GHz --- 2 x EVGA 2080 Ti XC +130 +1040 --- 151.3 FPS --- 3812










.


----------



## Arctucas

New parts


----------



## Jpmboy

Barefooter said:


> Thanks Jpmboy, I found the post from fewness and that worked. Here is the *link* if anyone else needs it.
> Now for my improved 1440P and 4K scores:
> 1440P
> Barefooter --- 7900X @ 5.0 GHz --- 2 x EVGA 2080 Ti XC +130 +1040 --- 213.4 FPS --- 5375
> 
> 
> 
> 4K
> Barefooter --- 7900X @ 5.0 GHz --- 2 x EVGA 2080 Ti XC +130 +1040 --- 151.3 FPS --- 3812
> 
> .


 Accepted Updated x2
Yeah, down sampling can come in handy and it's easy to set up. 


:specool:​


Arctucas said:


> New parts


Rejected
Please See Post #1 for submission instructions


----------



## Hydroplane

Darn, my top score has been beaten. Time to order 2nd Titan RTX lol


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Update 1080p...

*MrTOOSHORT -- 9980xe @ 5GHz -- KPE 2080ti @2205MHz /8800MHz -- 221.1 FPS:*


----------



## Jpmboy

MrTOOSHORT said:


> Update 1080p...
> 
> *MrTOOSHORT -- 9980xe @ 5GHz -- KPE 2080ti @2205MHz /8800MHz -- 221.1 FPS:*


 Nice. KPE looks good!
Accepted Updated

:specool:​


----------



## WhiskyWarrior

Finally got my system configured how I wanted it and started playing around with OCing my GPUs tonight. Figured I would throw my hat in the ring for this...


Attached is the two screenshots for validation.


1080P run:

WhiskyWarrior --- [email protected] --- RTX 2080 x2 --- 258.7 --- 6516


1440P run:
WhiskyWarrior --- [email protected] --- RTX 2080 x2 --- 182.0 --- 4585


Looking forward to seeing how far I can push this setup.


----------



## STRYC

1080P 9900k 5.3ghz 2X MSI 2080ti Sea Hawk EK X 2115GPU/7835VMEM FPS 335.3 Score 8446

4k --- 9900k 5.3ghz 2X MSI 2080ti Sea Hawk EK X 2115GPU/7835VMEM FPS 167.1 Score 4209


----------



## cssorkinman

Fx 9370 @ 5ghz RTX 2080 2040/7114 135.9 fps 3423 score


----------



## STRYC

2205MHz KPE 2080ti Very Nice!!!


----------



## Jpmboy

WhiskyWarrior said:


> Finally got my system configured how I wanted it and started playing around with OCing my GPUs tonight. Figured I would throw my hat in the ring for this...
> 
> 
> Attached is the two screenshots for validation.
> 
> 
> 1080P run:
> 
> WhiskyWarrior --- [email protected] --- RTX 2080 x2 --- 258.7 --- 6516
> 
> 
> 1440P run:
> WhiskyWarrior --- [email protected] --- RTX 2080 x2 --- 182.0 --- 4585
> 
> 
> Looking forward to seeing how far I can push this setup.


Accepted Updated

:specool: x2​


STRYC said:


> 1080P 9900k 5.3ghz 2X MSI 2080ti Sea Hawk EK X 2115GPU/7835VMEM FPS 335.3 Score 8446
> 
> 4k --- 9900k 5.3ghz 2X MSI 2080ti Sea Hawk EK X 2115GPU/7835VMEM FPS 167.1 Score 4209


Accepted Updated

:specool: x2
*! New First Place ! 1080P Sli*​


----------



## AvengedRobix

AvengedRobix --- R9 3900X / 4.5Ghz ---- Galax OCLab 2080Ti 2250/8130# ---- 2.16.0 ---- 542


----------



## ratchet4234

1080P run:

ratchet4234 --- i7 6700k @4.5ghz --- GTX 1660 TI GALAX 2130/7500 --- 89.9 --- 2252

Shunt modded 1660 ti still 20 more points to achieve mininum.


----------



## STRYC

Jpmboy said:


> Accepted Updated
> 
> :specool: x2​
> Accepted Updated
> 
> :specool: x2
> *! New First Place ! 1080P Sli*​


jpmboy,
Thanks for updating the spreadsheet, however the overall 1080p has yet to be updated. Here is my 1440p run as well. 

9900k 5.3ghz 2X MSI 2080ti Sea Hawk EK X 2115GPU/Vmem7800

Score 6226 FPS 247.2 1440p X8AA


----------



## Jpmboy

AvengedRobix said:


> AvengedRobix --- R9 3900X / 4.5Ghz ---- Galax OCLab 2080Ti 2250/8130# ---- 2.16.0 ---- 542


Accepted Updated

:specool:​


ratchet4234 said:


> 1080P run:
> 
> ratchet4234 --- i7 6700k @4.5ghz --- GTX 1660 TI GALAX 2130/7500 --- 89.9 --- 2252
> 
> Shunt modded 1660 ti still 20 more points to achieve mininum.


Accepted Updated

:specool:​


STRYC said:


> jpmboy,
> Thanks for updating the spreadsheet, however the overall 1080p has yet to be updated. Here is my 1440p run as well.
> 
> 9900k 5.3ghz 2X MSI 2080ti Sea Hawk EK X 2115GPU/Vmem7800
> 
> Score 6226 FPS 247.2 1440p X8AA


Accepted Updated

:specool:
Yeah - Updated the Overall Top 30... tho that spreadsheet needs work to trim to "30" and have only single entries in the top 30 for each user. ​


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Update 1080P...

*MrTOOSHORT -- 9980XE @5 GHz -- KPE 2080ti @2235MHz -- 5336 -- 223.7 FPS:*


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Update again...

*MrTOOSHORT -- 9980xe @ 5GHz -- KPE 2080ti @2250MHz -- 5646 -- 224.1 FPS:*


----------



## DooRules

great run MrT... you figure you might be giving AMD a run this fall? I don't see much from Intel dropping yet and TR3 looks interesting


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Hi DooRules, thanks for the compliment. It was your insane score that pushed me on this bench. What you had 1st for 8-9 months? lol 

Surprised no other takers for that long. Exciting things are coming for sure. I'll just have to see when the time comes to what I change my set up to. Happy with mine as is right now. Take care my friend!


----------



## Jpmboy

MrTOOSHORT said:


> Update again...
> 
> *MrTOOSHORT -- 9980xe @ 5GHz -- KPE 2080ti @2250MHz -- 5646 -- 224.1 FPS:*


Accepted Updated

*! New First Place ! *

:specool:​Were you able to get an EVBOT firmware flash for the KPE? and... must be getting cold up north!


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

No , I don't have an evbot anymore, I wish. Getting a little chilly, not enough to max out my set up though.


----------



## Jpmboy

MrTOOSHORT said:


> No , I don't have an evbot anymore, I wish. Getting a little chilly, not enough to max out my set up though.


Ah, thought the EVBOT would have a reserved spot in the cupboard just for these occasions. I loaned mine to HotRod717 for his KPE but he did not get it to flash.


----------



## neurotix

*jpmboy please let me know if anything's wrong with this submission. thanks*

neurotix --- R9 3900X / 4475MHz ---- 2x GTX 1080ti 2025/5899MHz ---- 274.8 ---- 6922


----------



## Jpmboy

neurotix said:


> neurotix --- R9 3900X / 4475MHz ---- 2x GTX 1080ti 2025/5899MHz ---- 274.8 ---- 6922


Accepted Updated

! New Top 30 ! 

:specool:​


----------



## neurotix

Update when you get a chance please.

I don't think I can do any better than this without going full water. I've been trying all week. Both my CPU and cards are heat limited.


neurotix --- R9 3900X / 4500MHz ---- 2x GTX 1080ti 2037/5940MHz ---- 282.5 ---- 7115


----------



## KedarWolf

Deleted


----------



## neurotix

KedarWolf said:


> KedarWolf - i9 9900k/5000MHz - 2x GTX 1080 Ti 2025/6210MHz - 296.5- 7468 - Nvidia Studio drivers.
> 
> snip



Disable your onboard (onchip) Intel graphics.
*
"Any score that is posted that does not follow the settings above or does not have the correct screen shot will not be counted.
In order to be in the Top 30 Chart, you must beat the score in the position 30 slot. All other scores will appear in the General Score Charts.

Driver Modifications:
Any setting or tweak that substantively alters the tessellation effect of the Rock Walkway in your screen shot is disallowed.
Basic NVCP and AMD CCC tweaks such as "High Performance Mode" single monitor, etc are allowed, so long as the screenshot conforms to visual inspection.


NOTE: Disabling SLI or CFX is insufficient when claiming a lower GPU count for a score. Eg, for a single card run, all other graphics cards,including the iGPU must be switched off (not detected by Unigine)"*


From the first post. Though it wont make a difference and its up to jpmboy whether or not to add it, but its breaking the rules :thumb:


----------



## KedarWolf

KedarWolf - i9 9900k/5100MHz - 2x GTX 1080 Ti 2037/6210MHz - 297.5- 7494 - Nvidia Studio drivers.


----------



## Jpmboy

neurotix said:


> Update when you get a chance please.
> 
> I don't think I can do any better than this without going full water. I've been trying all week. Both my CPU and cards are heat limited.
> 
> 
> neurotix --- R9 3900X / 4500MHz ---- 2x GTX 1080ti 2037/5940MHz ---- 282.5 ---- 7115
> 
> 
> View attachment 302582


Accepted Updated

:specool:​


KedarWolf said:


> KedarWolf - i9 9900k/5100MHz - 2x GTX 1080 Ti 2037/6210MHz - 297.5- 7494 - Nvidia Studio drivers.


Accepted Updated

! New Top 30 !
:specool:​Studio driver eh?


you guys shod do 1440P subs also.


----------



## J7SC

*J7SC - AMD 2950X / 4.3GHz all-c, 3466 RAM - 2x 2080 Ti Aorus (w-cooled) - FPS 166.6 - Score 4196 for 4K *

First pic is F12 via the OP tga 'converter' (automatically shrinks the size), the second one is the full-sized 4K screenshot converted by PP10 from tga to jpg


----------



## neurotix

Jpmboy said:


> Studio driver eh?
> 
> 
> you guys shod do 1440P subs also.



Hey, still been tweaking my system and busy dealing with some other projects.

I missed this request; I will most certainly run at 1440p and submit soon. (Hopefully I'll remember... just got an Ultrawide, got sick of games not supporting more than one display-stuff like Ace Combat 7, Dragon Quest, and others...so far I love it!)

Regards

neuro


----------



## Chobbit

So just testing out my new system 

9960x not OC yet but 2x 2080ti's are OC 2100mhz/7900mhz but not touched voltages at all.

1440p for now but will do a 4k run later


----------



## KedarWolf

Broke 300 1080p!! Edited, bit better result, bit higher clocks as well.


KedarWolf --- i9 9900k @ 5200MHz --- 2x GTX 1080 Ti 2088/6182MHz --- 301.5 --- 7594 - Latest Studio Drivers, no power limit 1080 Ti BIOS.


----------



## Bride

Bride --- I9 9900KS / 5.2 Ghz ---- RTX2080S 2115 / 9000 MHz ---- Score 1249 / 49.6 FPS / Custom Full Preset


----------



## Jpmboy

J7SC said:


> *J7SC - AMD 2950X / 4.3GHz all-c, 3466 RAM - 2x 2080 Ti Aorus (w-cooled) - FPS 166.6 - Score 4196 for 4K *
> 
> First pic is F12 via the OP tga 'converter' (automatically shrinks the size), the second one is the full-sized 4K screenshot converted by PP10 from tga to jpg


Accepted Updated










Chobbit said:


> So just testing out my new system
> 
> 9960x not OC yet but 2x 2080ti's are OC 2100mhz/7900mhz but not touched voltages at all.
> 
> 1440p for now but will do a 4k run later


No dataline :thumbsdow


KedarWolf said:


> Broke 300 1080p!! Edited, bit better result, bit higher clocks as well.
> KedarWolf --- i9 9900k @ 5200MHz --- 2x GTX 1080 Ti 2088/6182MHz --- 301.5 --- 7594 - Latest Studio Drivers, no power limit 1080 Ti BIOS.


Accepted Updated










Bride said:


> Bride --- I9 9900KS / 5.2 Ghz ---- RTX2080S 2115 / 9000 MHz ---- Score 1249 / 49.6 FPS / Custom Full Preset


Noice run. See the OP for proper settings. only 2xAA for 4K. Not entered for this reason.


----------



## Bride

Bride ---- I9 9900KS / 5.2 Ghz ---- RTX2080S 2115 / 9000 MHz ---- Score 1534 / 60.9 FPS / 4K Preset


----------



## Dazzlaa

*Low scores 9700k 2080ti ?*

Hi guys.. I recently rebuilt my rig after purchasing an EVGA FTW3 2080ti and adding the Hydro Copper waterblock to fit in into my custom loop.
I fired up Heaven benchmark with the required banchmark settings (1080p) and I'm seeing poor scores to be honest. 3500 score.
I have noticed that during the test, every 10 seconds the FPS drops to 0 for like less than a 10th of a second, I guess this is aaffecting the final result but wonderd if anyone has experienced similar? How to fix?
My cpu is a 9700k and currently at stock.
Ram is 32Gb 3000mHz

Thanks
Daz


Edit: overclocked cpu and gpu, score now 5000... stock settings just don't cut it !


----------



## Jpmboy

Bride said:


> Bride ---- I9 9900KS / 5.2 Ghz ---- RTX2080S 2115 / 9000 MHz ---- Score 1534 / 60.9 FPS / 4K Preset


Accepted Updated










Dazzlaa said:


> Hi guys.. I recently rebuilt my rig after purchasing an EVGA FTW3 2080ti and adding the Hydro Copper waterblock to fit in into my custom loop.
> I fired up Heaven benchmark with the required banchmark settings (1080p) and I'm seeing poor scores to be honest. 3500 score.
> I have noticed that during the test, every 10 seconds the FPS drops to 0 for like less than a 10th of a second, I guess this is aaffecting the final result but wonderd if anyone has experienced similar? How to fix?
> My cpu is a 9700k and currently at stock.
> Ram is 32Gb 3000mHz
> 
> Thanks
> Daz
> 
> 
> Edit: overclocked cpu and gpu, score now 5000... stock settings just don't cut it !


good to see you sorted it out. At 1080P the benchmark is very CPU bound.


----------

